# Naruto Shimofurei: RP Thread



## Kei (Jun 10, 2012)

_"Right and wrong are not what separate us and our enemies. It's our different standpoints, our perspectives that separate us. Both sides blame one another. There's no good or bad side. Just two sides holding different views."_​
*Story:*
After the Fourth Ninja War the world, it changed… The good feelings and newfound unity led the world to unite under one banner. The Kage's formed a high council to govern all the countries. They make decisions as a group instead of as individuals. 

For 130 years the peace of the Kage High Council prospers.

However enlightenment is upon civilization. The world has been peaceful, there is no more poverty or hunger than in any other country, but there is one prevailing thought. Are the Kage’s representatives of the people if the people did not choose them?

The movement starts, they want to elect the Kage's as oppose to the traditional system of more unelected officials making the decision. A budding democracy challenges the aristocracy. The first stone is cast when Iwakagure splits in two, and Fuzenkagure is formed. Some of the Kage’s decide to step down out of respect for their people’s wishes. These smaller nations band together and essentially form a separate ninja nation. The Black. The Kage High Council responds by consolidating its power and forming the White.

It has been 20 years since the formation of the Black and the White. Tension is at an all time high between the Back works to usurp the White as the number one ninja nation in the world. ​
​
*Seeking A Rival:*
Rpers gain 10 points for finding a rival, and another 10 points for finding another rival, one from their land and another one from some where else.

*Seeking A Friend:*
Rpers gain 5 points for every friend their character makes in the week this event is up!

*Seeking A Lover:*
Rper gains 4 points if some how they had their


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2012)

I once looked up to a man…

He wasn’t anything too special, out of the ordinary. Just a man who’s purpose, who’s destiny was to bring laughter to the people. To bring smiles to the people, from far and wide. This was but a simple clown, a simple hooded being who masqueraded as an entity who only brought laughter to the children of the world. A simple task, as he only jumped and squeezed his horn, and brews smiles and laughter. And yet, me being a man of only 20 years of age, I looked up to him. His rags, his large dirty mud covered shoes, his torn up gloves and his short sleeved shirt covered with some overalls that could use good cleaning at the wash…

Yet through his glimmering blue eyes you could see the passage way to his heart, kindness and love towards the smiles, towards the children that surrounded him. A sight that could not be explained, as the beauty resonated, it emanated through this small park. A man who had not a home, not a single person who he could call family, a single person who could he could hold. He forged smiles, and brought smiles to others. 

Dressed in rags and dirt.

This man, I looked up to.

…Because his heart was a blessing from God. Thank you, God! For sending this angel to this Earth.

And even though many looked down on him, even though he was but a simple man, a simple clown who was down on his luck, he brought the children balloons of many colors. He smiled through that deception, through that painful way of life. Every night, he returned to his box, place neatly in the side of an empty alley, along with a burning barrel… covered by a destroyed quilt, while it poured throughout out the night, only with a umbrella that side was bent to stop the drops from touching his head.

Many pity this man, but he’s the best example to present. This is what humanity should be like…

To live through pain… With a smile.

I once came up to him and offered him a place to stay, shelter and food. And all he did was shake his head and grab my extended hand, with those warm palms that gripped me with a tight resolve.

He looked at me straight in the eyes and he said.

“My purpose is not to take, but to share… my happiness with the world.”

I insisted, but all he said… was no.

Those sad eyes, who eyes if they seemed tired showed a love that I admire, one that brings a tear to my eyes every time I see it. 

I pondered these words.

Couldn’t he do these, while having the same privileges as a normal citizen? 

I thought, but in conclusion: I though, he lives by that motto.

…Even though he lives a hellish life style, even though his doesn’t have many of our luxuries, of our material things. 

He is able to smile, through the pain.

*“I want to show people to live with a smile.”*​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2012)

This man? I look up to.

A broken man who?s eyes cried on anguish and torment. A sad man, who?s smile continued to brew threw those velvet red lips. The same man, the same face, the same way of life? Living through a fa?ade, through a terrible fate, and yet the smile continued to grow, more and more intense. I? being a man of 40 now? with my own children and wife, introduced them to this kind old dried out clown. He stood from his broken down little box, his eyes still gleaming with passion and resolve. He stood and looked into my children?s eyes and laughed. His laughter filled my soul, invigorated me. And I looked at him as he brought pleasure to my blood? 

Please inherit his resolve. For you old weary father. 

Those eyes that continued to stare at me.

I? Once again offered him. 

?Would you? become a part of our family??

He shook his head an repeated those same words that causes my heart to ache in happiness. That causes me to cry, and to admire this man, this clown. 

?My purpose is not to take, but to share? my happiness with the world.?

Those words cause me to break a smile. My wife, broken in tears, her eyes could not contain the view and she turned. His smile was more than a simple gesture; it was a gift? from God. A single tear and  I turned.

Thank you. For sharing you?re kindness with us. For giving me the chance to meet you, for giving a purpose to this world. 

Thank you.

For showing me that even I? can smile through the pain.

?

But this was the man that I once? looked up to. 

That same day, a man with a gun, pointed to the head of my child, he demanded a ransom if not, he would kill my kid. I clench my fist and held my tongue? but the clown stood, no longer a smile in his face, but with fear on his stare, a fear of witnessing death first hand, he calmly closed as the man flailed and continued with those pity threats? that destroyed me and my wife? we cried, our hearts pumped and our bones shook, soon the clown?the man I once admired.

Fought.

-bang-

?

Blood?

The liquid that stained his shirt, a child that was on the floor and a gun? in the hands of a man that dressed in rags and dirt. Eyes that were widen in despair, two lives, before his self? the rain that continued to pour with heavy intention. My eyes widen? a misfired shot..

And the only thing I could manage to do. Is hold that blood body in my hands, rocking back and forward as I shook my head in denial repeating.

??don?t go, don?t go? DON?T GO DON?T GO!!! DON?T GO!!!?

His eyes? no longer fuelled with soul? his eyes stared as he soon? broke into a sickening laughter, his eyes watered, as his hands reached his head, his face soon became bloody. The dripping red liquid? the man?s laugh? was sad. As he coughed through the series of laughter, this laugh? broke me.

The sounds of sirens and men gathering soon quelled? and the only thing my ears caught was the words of this man?

One that I once, looked up to.

?All I want? is to show people? to live with a smile.?

I don?t know you anymore?​


----------



## Kei (Jun 11, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
The Female Prince










​
The church of Fuzenkagure always accepted anyone, even the damned and the lost that would come here just to release all their trouble, everyone was welcomed. It was a calm place, no matter rain or shine, and the atmosphere was warm almost like a mother's hug. The people that ran the place never asked you where you were from or what you did, they would only smile and continue about what they were doing. The singers would sometimes come out and practice their songs, and let their voices ring out to the open air of the church...

Maybe that is why she liked coming here so much...

The person that sat in the front row of the church, she would always come in and look up at the ceiling admiring the hard work of the art that was put into it. No one would bother the girl with the black hood on her head, they would only just past her as if she wasn't even there. And she wouldn't say a thing, she wouldn't move from that spot in the front until one of the singers came out. When that moment came the young girl would look sit up and close her eyes...

This was a daily routine for the young girl, the young Eve Minami, she wasn't accepted any where else, and it didn't really bother her. Though it was nice to come to a place that didn't judge her, that didn't try to teach her anything or question her. Today was just like any other day to the young girl as she sat there listening to the song that the singer was singing.

This was the only real time she got to relax...

The only real time she enjoyed someone's company...

Eve opened her eyes to look at the singer, who was dressed in a dark red robe, her bright blue eyes contrasted her beautiful sliver hair. The singer looked down to Eve and smiled as she continued to sing with passion, not singing louder or gentler, but at the same pace with a little more heart. Her hands emphasized the story being told through the song, even though Eve couldn't understand a word of what she was singing...

But

She could imagine the pain that the song meant...

Eve eyes sparkled as the woman began to move, the singer knew she had everyone's attention, it was no question that the few souls that was in the room were moved by her song. It wasn't the foreign lyrics that moved them, it was the passion that was delivered to them by the song that made them look at her. 

"..." Eve smiled as she closed her eyes, moments like these were meant to be cherished, because soon the song will end and Eve would have to leave. She would have to leave and her life would have to start all over again...

So even if it was just for a minute, she wanted to escape...

..Just...For...A minute....

..
...

"She likes it when you are here..." a man voice said breaking her out of her trance, Eve turned to the man that ran the place, the priest, "She sings this way anytime you come..."

Eve closed her eyes again and turned her head back to the woman on stage, her hands reaching out to the stained glass art work of the phoenix that represented the Fennikkusu clan. As if she was trying to stop it from going, but slowly her hands came back to her and clasped together tightly.  Representing the lost of what she most desired....

"Is that so..?" Eve finally said as the song ended and the young woman was breathing so hard that even Eve took note...

"Yes, she says a beautiful yet mysterious young boy comes every day and I want him to hear me sing." the priest laughed, "She is so enchanted by you that she sings her heart out every day hoping one day she have the confidence to come to talk to you..."

Eve looked up at the man and smirked, but it wasn't one of the prideful smirks. It was one of those smirks that you find something so funny it was sad...

Really sad...

"I'll leave you alone now, please continue coming..." the priest said leaving Eve alone..

Eve only looked at the girl as she was ushered off stage by the older priestesses for the next singers to practice, and for a moment the girl met her eyes and her face was drowned by a deep red blush before she quickly ran off stage...

Love is one of those things, that just like the singer with the Phoenix...

Couldn't really grasp yet...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 11, 2012)

_Cold... That?s how I feel when the breeze entering through the window of my room in this dark night reaches me. It reminds me that wherever I go cold eyes and cold attitude towards me is the only thing I am able to get. I?m tired of this, I don?t want to go out anymore but something inside me tells me that I can?t just give up here. It is not my fault and as far as I know, it is not his fault either, he didn?t harm any of them but still everyone fears him. None of us asked for this but both of us shall bear with it. I can?t close my eyes, it has been a while since I had this kind of thoughts._

*Akira Kengo*​
The sun was finally on top of the sky, the day arrived and as usual hundreds of people were already up taking care of their businesses. The warm rays of light that illuminate everything under the wing of the giant sphere of fire made their way through the streets, houses and finaly through his window. The light burning sensation was what forced him to cover his face with the sheets. He didn?t want to wake up yet though he wasn?t lucky at all, a feeling of uneasiness filled him instantly and then his body reacted on his own rolling to his left while dragging the sheets with him and falling from the bed as his face hit the wooden floor of the room.

" Ouch! "

He screamed in pain as he unwrapped the sheets off his body. His pointy dark hair and brown-eyes were uncovered. His eyes opened like plates and turned completely white once he looked at his bed. Three knives were stuck in the mattress.Then a voice coming from the ceiling called him.

" Good reflexes Akira. But you had your guard down, you need to be more careful"

The man who nearly tried to kill him spoke. He had spiky blond hair, blue eyes. By his looks he was around his 30`s, he has a light mustache and bear, his skin is white and seems to be rather tall. He is wearing a light brown coat which pretty much covers most of his body but his head. 

" Mmm...this...Thanks for the praise but...Was it necessary an assasination attempt!!?? "

" There is no point in testing your abilites when you are aware of the danger. "

"..."

Akira didn?t answer after that. The name of that man was Kurusu, he didn?t have a surname and he didn?t seem to need it. He is the person who has been taking care of the boy since he was a little child and is also the one he admires the most but some times he would like the shinobi not to take things about training so seriously. After all, the kid wasn?t interested at all in such matters.

" Oh yeah. I?ll be away for some days, you try not to get in troubles when I?m not around. "the blond informed and recommended before jumping on the edge of the window" Your break fast is on the table. I?m going now. "he left.

" Alright. Not get in troubles and take care of myself. I can do that. "he spoke and went downstairs, reaching the kitchen he saw a plate with something black on it." Don?t tell me...that?s my breakfast?"his look of disbelief quickly turned into one of disappointment; he would have to eat burned eggs with bacon...once again.

He left the house after closing properly. His stomach still demanding for something edible but he wasn?t sure if he could be welcomed in a restaurant. An idea struck his mind and a little smile appeared. There was a place where he was welcomed. That good restaurant managed by a couple that seems to be in their thirties; he has only gone to eat there twice but he remembers that the owners were really kind with him, maybe it was because Kurusu went with him but he wouldn?t lose anything by trying. Without thinking twice he ran to the restaurant belonging to the Yagiri couple.

" And then my breakfast was all burned... "

*" Is that so? Then I think it?s okay if I give you something to eat. "* the female owner of the place said with a smile in her face. She had a long Dark blue hair. The proportions of her body where almost top rate and her attitude usually was kind and warm with all of the clients. 

Akira didn?t knew if he could really trust her considering his situation but so far the couple of times he has been there everything went smoothly. He feels relaxed in that place with those people. The look of the woman whenever she looks at him was different from the rest, that was for sure.

The time in the place went smoothly. The owner was even trying to have a conversation with him and Kengo was happy about it although due to his clumsy capacity to socialize the dialogue went slow.
----------------

Now Akira was wandering on the street. His breakfast was delicious and the day so far had been good despite Kurusu almost killing him. As he walked he was obviously ignoring the stares and one or two insults coming from the youngsters.

" Wait wasn?t that the rule number nine?....but then which was the number six? "he asked to himself trying to remember." Whatever, I don?t think I?ll be asked about those things ever again anyway. "he gave up. Suddenly someone bumped him as he fell to the ground. When he raised his head, a skinny man was looking at him with a bothered face.

" Be more careful brat!" the man said loudly. Many people walking around stopped to look at the incident. Akira watched him for some instants before noticing the gun in the waist of the guy. " What are you looking at? Do you have a problem?! "The boy swallowed before standing up and stepping aside to let the man pass. If he were to make a mistake he would be full of holes by now. Without saying a word, the man spat on the ground near of Akira?s feet and then followed his path. Kengo let out the air of his lungs as a sign of relieve. 

It has been less than two hours since Kurusu left and it was getting difficult for him not to get in troubles.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 11, 2012)

*Hello, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
One
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village
*Difficulty*: 
Easy 
*Health*:
99%
*Track*:
_Pity_











The black sneakers outside the cotton white socks and slim feet bends across the gray dented concrete. Just above and connected is a scruffy-looking boy top with red messy hair. Stuck to his nose is a white bandage that looks pretty old and cut up, showing signs of being very old. He's wearing a soft banana-colored hoody that flags the symbol of an 'A' at it's center. Over it is a black jacket that gives him the look of a delinquent but that assumption isn't even close to the truth. 

Seeming to come with it like an outfit are black pants looking to be the same fabric as the jacket. 

Again, aside from the messy red hair, the rough look, the hoody on the inside and the bandage on his nose, this boy is not a delinquent that would be seen harassing young innocents with a bat over his shoulder.  

Every villager is knowledgeable of that fact that seeing him smoking as he harasses you for money that he certainly won't give back to you is out of the question.

It's about as believable as him slaughtering an entire village single-handedly. 

Besides, if he was such a frightening individual, the ones standing to the side and passing by him wouldn't be giving him such wolf-like glares.

One the other-hand, his expression holds one similar to a prisoner solemnly, but sadly accepting his execution set for tomorrow. However, the boy is always like this, so there's no money on his head and the grim reaper isn't on his tracks.

At least he doesn't think so, because it's all very likely considering his life style. 

He's walking through a street filled with a not-so-welcoming feeling concentrated at him. He should know better that this isn't exactly the nicest place in the Fuzen village yet he steps into this messy area like everything is like always for him.

And just the same too, the villagers will act like everything is like always for them. 

Amongst the mostly familiar faces is a rough-looking middle-aged man with small spots of dirt on his face. He's cloaked in a cut up long brown coat that hasn't seen the best of days. Which could be said the same about the man and his clothing. You don't need to be apart of the streets to know this guy carries a past about him that can easily be called scum, but that's discrimination right?

Well it doesn't matter because the cherry-headed boy has his eyes down to the road and not whats in front of him. 

On the other hand the dirty blond-haired can clearly see the redhead walking in his direction. Instead of nicely moving to the side only a greasy smile moves across his nasty face. 

The boy's silhouette meets the mans boots and following that, the street crawler raises his elbow back and meets his up to the boy's height. He sluggishly pushes his arm forward between them, his rough palm smacking violently into the kid's chest.

"Out of the way, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!"

The short greeting, harshly swings the boy's body around and almost causes his stumbling to trip and fall, but his legs aren't so weak to do that. So the boy stands there to regain his balance, and continues on his path like nothing ever happened. 

The middle-aged grump gives one last look at the pathetic sight before continuing down the road. He can do that, because of a certain reason.

Snickering is heard from the side, like mice squeaking in a house. But he pays no mind at all, his feet only stepping forward along the gray pavement with almost no emotion. 

A woman walks from a nearby alley with a case in her aims. Her blue eyes catch on to the boy, so she moves across the street with her white boots, blue skirt with her black long hair that sway back and forth. Her quick moving slender legs stop once they come upon the cherry-toped child.  

"Hi there~ You look like a charming young man. Would you like some cupcakes? It'll only be ten dollars"

She speaks in a gentle voice used to cater those that will be subjected to her offer. This is the fourth time the boy has been met with all of this. 

The plastic square case opens like a switch has been activated, raises it's hood and reveals the dozens of sweets miniature cakes in their own slots to carefully hold and display them. They're all messily frosted but what's a nice add-on is that her tank-top is colored just the way the same color. 

The boy is interested and taken in by the colorful and tasty view that she holds. His hand slides into the left side of his pockets attached to his pants and after some moving around inside the small compartment he brings out a wrinkled green piece of paper with a ten at it's corners. Once he brings it out, it's gone like magic, but no such thing happened at all it's just that the black haired woman used her quick fingers and snatched the dollar from his hand just as he brought it out.

The next second her feet move almost as fast, flying past him and heading down the road. 

"Thanks a lot dumbass! "

Her laughter resounds loudly down the street with face of a witch plastered over her face. What was once thought to be a nice young ladly turned out to be a total sleaze. 

However, as said before this isn't first time she's done this. The boy has fallen for this same time for the fourth time without any progress.

So not only has he lost ten dollars, he's missed the chance to get a cupcake, which were probably horrible anyways.

The boy doesn't run and chase after his hard earned money, instead he accepts what's happened to him and keeps walking without a cupcake.

She's able to do that to him for a certain reason.

The snickering from before starts to transform into chuckling as i they're watching a clown, but the kid doesn't have that intention. He's only minding his own business and doing what he does daily.

From the side of a building just ahead of him, a white round object comes flying towards his direction. He doesn't see it because his looking down at the ground, but whether he sees it or not doesn't matter because the same thing will happen.

SPLAT!

The white object is indeed an egg that collides onto the center of his chest, the force releasing it's yellow contents and sliding down until the shell smacks onto the area in front of his feet. 

The bandaged-nosed boy sees the food product smear onto the red 'A' at the center of his hoody. His mouth opens as if he wants to say something, but he doesn't have the time for that right now so he only slides his hands into his jacket pocket and moves on his way.

The chuckling on the sides turn into a loud laughter that's all directed at him, but he acts as if the voices are not there. Like a shield is placed between him and them but that's not the case. He's just ignoring it all...

They can all do this to him..

Because the boy has a nickname around the village,

'Punching-Bag Amata'

The boy around the village that won't do anything back to you no matter how much you beat him up or mess with him. So it's a perfect nickname befitting of a person such as him.

He's an easy target that everyone can mess with and do what they want.

Right now he's heading to a place that's not really of any interest to him all. However, there's a certain someone of interest in there that he cares about and probably just about the only person that will help him. 

The cherry-head stops at a white building that has gold decorations with a cross a the top of it. On it's sides are several windows with beautiful designs of angels on them. 

This is a church, which are rare to see in this eastern area of the world, but they've spread around quite a lot lately. 

The boy uses his black shoes to walk up the stairs leading him inside the open grand doors.

His red eyes look around at the setting that hasn't changed from the last time he's been here. He's immediatly surrounded by white and gold, the white pillars and walls that hold this place together. The gold stage and designs that give the church it's divine look that it's suppose to give off.

Taking up most of the floor are many rows made of wood for the worshipers to sit. Yet, there is one person that he knows isn't one of the worshipers. She's sitting wearing a black hood and sitting in the back, that's a the reason for him to know who it is.

Not only that, but he's known this person all his life so they've built a connection where it should be pretty easy to spot the other. 

Amata Minami, 

On this normal morning, the red-haired boy that endures this daily suffering, walks down the holy aisle and stops his pursuit once he makes in front of the hood-wearing girl, who doesn't act much like one.

Amata doesn't ask for a seat instead he just takes one beside her. You'd expect a boy like him to be timid around females but this isn't the case between these two.

Because the tough-looking girl wearing the hood is his sister.

He uses his everyday voice, one that seems dead but still has the youth of a young boy in there.

"Eve.....you know you don't have to wear the hood. I'm sure nobody minds you being here,"

He notices the art work at the end of the room showing a man tied to a cross. Amata neither knows his name or his tale but there is a sense of similarity between the two of them.

​


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 11, 2012)

*Eiji Amane*

As the first rays of the sun illuminate Konoha and the citizens are starting to to get out their beds waking up from their sweet slumber, there is but one boy who doesn't follow the behaviour of a normal person.
His eyes, majorly bloodshot and showing quite the rings beneath them he pulled another all-nighter.Appearantly unaware of what time it is, the first ray of the sun shone through the window and struck like a flashlight into the eyes of him.
""Ak!"
Holding his right hand holding a pen in front of his face to block the light, with his right eye closed as the sun dazzled into it he mutters to himself in voice that clearly expressed a tremendous lack of energy.
"It's already morning....huuuuuuooooouuuaaahhaa"
Letting out a loud yawn with a bit of teary eyes he put his arms together and stretched them high into the air.
The drowsiness is painted onto his face but one can tell there is also dissatisfaction written into it.
Putting his left palm onto his forehead and closing his eyes while resting his elbow onto the table in front of him.
On it, being a document with highly complex equations that are way out of the level of a boy his age.



"It's just no good.Tsk."
Clicking his tongue he put the pen onto the table and sank into his cheap wooden chair, dropping his arms and staring empty at the grey ceiling of this tiny room of his.
"...........I need a coffee."
Almost dragging himself he got up from the chair and adjusted his glasses, moving them to forehead level he made his way to the door but stopped when seeing himself in the reflection of a medium sized cheap mirror going so close as if he wants to dive into it notcing his state.
"....I look like a mess".
Beneath the mirror was a wooden drawer which he opened revealing to be an utter mess as all sorts of objects are mixed together in it.From tongs,to instant noodle cups to what appears to be a rubber duck.
"....................."
Grabbing the rubber duck he stared at it for a little while then squeezed it with his hand.
"QUUUUUUUUUUUACK"
"....................."
Appearantly satisfied he threw the rubber duck over his shoulder and reached out for a comb with his right hand which was surprisingly expensive looking compared to what his house seems, cheap but still livable.
Staring at it for a second, it was rather suddenly:
_"DIE!!!"_
A voice within him screamed sounding totally crazed, picturing a beautiful woman with gorgeous ebony straight long hair reaching her arms out violently towards him.
Immediately he put his other hand onto his face appearantly in aggravating pain and his right arm trembling tremendously.
Calm down, Eiji....
Taking deep breaths he seems to have calmed down, though is still a bit shaky.
Continueing where he left he combed his incredibly messy hair.
"Hmmm....looking sharp."
He put down the comb and made his way out.

"huuuuuuoooooouuuhhaaaha"
Due to manners putting his hand in front of his mouth he let out another yawn in the mids of street rubbing his still sore eyes a tad closed due to the sunlight still hurting a bit.
While walking he came across a fruit stall and snatched himself an apple while the seller wasn't paying attention.
"Hohw carelesh"
He muttered with his mouth full seemingly enjoying the lovely apple.
After walking around in the village for a bit, he came upon the bookstore, about halfway done with apple, having found something of interest appearantly.
"This is........."
Raising his eyebrows he got closer to the stores window taking another bite of his apple.

"When the slugs cry"
It said on the cover the book.


Swallowing the chewed piece down he says:
"How I love mystery horror novels.Fufufufufu.Better save that for when I get home."
Moving away from the store it didn't take long until he reached the cafe.
Appearantly aiming towards a seat he sat down and waited for the waitress with his head low due to his fatigue.

"Good morning Eiji, my...aren't you looking tired again?Doesn't suit your pretty face you know."
Eiji was not moving his head a bit but just moving his eye a bit towards the waitress who sat down in front of him.
A beauty of a waitress.

"You really aught to sleep some more you know.It ain't healthy to stay awake as much as you do."
"A researcher's gotta sacrifice his time for the sake of knowledge, I told you that before, didn't I Elena?"
"Hihihihi, many times.But...I'm just worried about your health"
.....thanks.
"You're welcome as always, so what can I bring you, the usual?"
Yup, but please....extra strong"
"Will be right there."
Heading back inside Elena winked towards Eiji smiling as always.
.......thanks.Really.
Eiji said with a silent voice as she was back inside with a happy expression on his face.
All of a sudden:
What are you looking at? Do you have a problem?! 
"Hmmmm....?"
Eiji looked towards where the voice came from, seeing how the rude man spat at the feet of the boy.
".....Tsk.Trash."
"The poor kid...."
"?"
Puzzled Eiji received a hot latte and satisfyingly commented on the strong smell of coffeine.
"Aaaahhh....lovely."
Taking a sip from his cup, Elena was still watching the boy with a worried face.
"Isn't that....."
"Yes."
Elena responded in the midst of Eiji's sentence.
"Hmmmmm?"
Drinking his coffee he only kept a look on the boy with the corner of his eye now sitting relaxed, having crossed his legs.
"You shouldn't stare too much Elena...."
"I suppose you're right..."
Letting out a sigh she returned to her job taking a quick glance back at the boy.
Meanwhile sniffing enjoyingly on his coffee Eiji spoke in a low tone to himself.
"Hmmm....Akira Kengo..Yonbi..fufufufu"​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 11, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara was comfortable sleeping on her bench, dreaming about a white night in armor with walking up to her to scoop up in his arms taking her to a bed room for her to sleep in a fluffy bed. She looked up at him with her red eyes with her white hair flowing in the wind. A women who was working in the garden of Kumo noticed that Adara was back to sleeping on the bench instead of staying at her home with the lovely garden in view on the moutain side. The women put her watering can down as she walked over to Adar to put a hand on her forhead.

"Another fever for you sleeping out here again Adara."

Adara stirer and looked up at the women as she stretched and wiggled her toes for warmth. She jumped up of a sudden to hug the women. She was so happy to see her in the early morning like this and at her house too. She was happy about her dream too as she shook off the lady's hand from her face. Adara was moving her hands as she wanted to say something.

"I am fine, I have candy to share this morning, as you shared your covers with me. Let's go back to your place and we can make pankaes with lotes of sugar on it."

Corrian remember the first times she stumble on to Adara in this garden in Kumo, she remember Adara bloody and so confused that evening. That she had to take her home with her. She pushed back Adara's hair and grasp her hand to pulled her to her feet.

"We race to get the biggest stack today for breakfast. You are like the sunshine to this village."

"The only thing you have to do is somle and be nice."

Adara run off carrying the blanket like a cape behind her, Corrian was wondering what would happen if Adara ever got into a fight. Would she be beaten up or fight like in her pleasent ways she has. She still had no clue what happen to Adara at all and wonders if Adara remembers any of that. She ran after Adara as she was beaten by her. Corrian walked into the kitchen to start making pancakes. Adara was sittig at the table as she could not sit still at all.

"Adara do you remember what happen to you in the past?"

"I only remember the kind doctors that help me to get better. Nobody wants to be in pain and sadness. People would like to feel love instead of being alone all the time. What's going on now, I have to go train now. Geez wiz I am late."

"You are not late eat your pancakes first, than train, youshould stay in bed, I don't want to see you collasp on the battle feild. That is the only way you are going to get yourself killed."

"I rest today, I will take it easy for you. I about I go find a friend to just talk. To not really fight right now, I have to do what I have to do when it comes to fighting."

Corrian nods as Adara eats her pancakes at a slow pace, then she left the house to just walked around to enjoyed the moutain air. She started to pick flowers for her room and some herbs to see what they were. For Adara this was boring just taking it easy for a day may dry her crazy for a day. She was usual having fun with anyone on the moutain side as she heard the train go by. She climb a tree as she could train her taijutsu and balance on the wires she connect to the higher branches of the trees. She jumped on to the first branch and swund her body upward to another branch intill she reaches her destination in the trees to get a god view of the mouains. As she felt the wires between her toes an bare feet. At first she started to just walked across o regain her balance as the moutain air blows across her body.

Adara dd her usual taijutsu moves just kicks,punches and jumps. Her skin was paper thin as her skin hands and feet started to bleed. The blood stained the grass as she landed on it, she looked at her hands that was stained with blood. Adara sat on the grass as she did some handseals to do healing palm to stop the bleeding from her feet. To her it be a good idea to go to the small cafe that had tea and sweets. Maybe she could get them at a cheap price to day at a low discount fpr her anyway. She rubbed her feet on the grass and headed of to the busy town of Kumo.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 11, 2012)

_Why now? Out of all the times Kurusu isn?t here I had to meet up with this guy today? What he has right there is a gun, if I?m not careful I?ll end up full of lead. I better hurry up and get out of here, I don?t want to make him draw that thing out. Just when I stood up he started to walk away not without spitting near of my boots before. Another proof of how hated I am in this place, or maybe I just happened to cross paths with an ass.

I looked around for an instant and noticed a cafe where a waitress and a guy that I think I have seen somewhere before were talking peacefully. Curiously I stared at them for an instant but decided not to do anything that could bring me problems. I wonder If I will ever talk like that with someone. _

*Akira Kengo*​
The fourteen-year-old hurried his pace after the little event moments ago. He wasn?t up for an all out training, actually he would like to go to the park and just take his time relaxing his body or trying to play there. Most likely he would be alone anyway so it didn?t matter what he decided to do. His feet lead him to the small park where a small group of kids clearly younger than him wereplaying on a slide. Akira took seat on the swing as he looked how the lads were having fun.

_" It must be good... to have friends I mean. "_

He reacted when a ball touched his feet. Apparently they were starting to play football when the boy was lost in his thoughts.

" Big brother, could you pass the ball, please? " a small girl asked. Akira smiled and took the item requested before approaching and giving it to the girl.

" Thank you " 

" Don?t worry "was his reply before walking back to sit again. That was the first time he heard those words coming from a villager though probably the fact that those five-year-old didn?t know who he was turned it into not that great of an accomplishment. 

His hand went over to his pocket from where he took a small piece of paper. Written on it, his training schedule that for the moment he was neglecting. Training was boring when done alone.

Akira raised his face and saw a woman who was glaring at him. Probably she was the mother of the girl since their hair color was the same. She seemed to make a question to the squad of toddlers while still looking at the black-haired lad. The three kids just shook their heads and the four of them left. The Jinchuuriki of the four-tailed beast deducted what kind of thing she asked; most probably about him doing something to them. As if that could ever happen!

The pointy-haired boy sighed and then started to move front and bag swinging his seat. Just a show he foresaw he was alone there too. 

" Hey isn?t that Akira!?"

A new voice said out loud. By the sound of it, probably a kid of around his same age. Kengo turned his head just to see a person he didn?t want to see. In front of him was standing youngster. He seemed to be some centimeters taller than Akira, his hair was light green for some odd reason and he lacked a tooth thanks to Akira?s Free Punching Service. If Akira were to compare him to someone of an story, he most likely would be called fodder....but he was a pesky one.

The name of the annoying pest was Daiki. Why was he an annoying pest? coming from Akira such a term would sound strange as he never thinks of anyone like that but considering that the person in front of him was usually the culprit of all the minor poblems he has, he couldn?t do but think that way.

" What do you want? I?m not looking for troubles, Daiki. "

" Well, I only came here because my friends and I are going to meet here. What about you? "the boy stated." Oh, sorry. I forgot for a second THAT YOU DON?T HAVE FRIENDS! " This time he shouted. If he was trying to get on his nerves, something that obviously he was trying to do, he started with the right foot.

Kengo quickly stood up but instead of punching Daiki he turned and began to walk somewhere else ignoring the green-haired young man that tried to provoke him.

" Wha!? It?s rare from you to run away, monster boy! "he announced teasing even futher.

" Think whatever you want, I?m not going to fall this time. "


----------



## noblesse (Jun 11, 2012)

*Enter Adieu!*

   Bang! My heel shoves the door open. The sweet satisfaction of control. Authority was what I lacked this morning. My clothes are in a dirty mess; crumpled shirt, wrinkled pants and muddy shoes were my prize. The task? Something incredibly impossible without divine intervention. 

   'So, how was it?' A voice teases. The woman, Sawa, emerges from the shadows. She plants herself on the couch, lifting one of those massive thighs over the other. 
   I cringe at the sight. Moist chocolate skin clearly exposed with only midriff and those disturbingly short daisy dukes. She might as well parade around the apartment naked. 
   '...', I sigh. At the very least, this is something that I've grown accustomed to. I'd rather face her for a lifetime than another morning of that task.
   'Cmon' spill it!'

   I plant myself on the couch. 'There was, this creature.' My palms lift, and I curl my fingers. 
   'Creature?'
   'A four legged monstrosity!'
   'Monstrosity!?' 
   'It run a muck in the city!'
   'Did the authorities get involved?' There is genuine concern in her question.
   'No...'
   'Then what happened?'
   'It was a dog.'
   '...'

   'That's right,' I droop back on the soft fabric, 'but not just any dog! This _thing_ had boundless stamina, super-human reflexes, and I kid you not - it's smarter than the both us!' 
   'Really.' Her voice deepens, and she tries to suppress the erupting giggle. 
   'Really!' 
   'Tell me about it then!'
   'We had to locate the animal. A few others and I. It was a competition. Whoever delivered the animal back to its owner first, would win a prize. Our old teacher organized the little event to celebrate our graduation.' 
   'Then', Sawa palms the cushion, inching her body closer to mine, 'what happened next?'

   'I took point. Found the little monster hiding in an alley.'
   'And that's when', she pinches the cloth on my shoulder.
   'That's when it lunges at me!' My arms are flailing. That was no dog. In all truth, I believed it to be a demon. 'It dodges my attempts to capture it, leaps on my head, and scurries out of the alley! So I chase and corner the beast at the entrance of a restaurant.'

   The restaurant, Bok-choi haven, is a tiny two story wooden building that stuck to the classical styles of old; Wooden tables, chopsticks for silverware, pumpkin like paper lanterns. A lot of effort went into the architecture as well. The wood was undisturbed; pure, uncut bark and stem went into the roofing and stairs. And I defiled this past wonder. 

   The dog dashes into the entrance. I follow without hesitation. It jumps from table to table, springing off as I dive unto their surface. Chopsticks, tablecloth, chairs, dust and food are massacred as the chase continues. The little _thing_ bites my leg, and I as I tumble to the ground, my elbow penetrates the paper barrier of one of the lamps. My shoulder is ablaze, I roll it off, but fail to notice that the other lamps have fallen as well.   

   We're on the stairs. My body is bruised, and I smell like a mix of onions, pepper, and wheat. I remember wondering why a greens restaurant would have wheat. Our devil is on the second floor, rampaging through the floor and leaving everything in an atrocious mess. He leaps for the window, but that's when I catch his leg. Three fingers, then a hand, then an arm! But the little bastard claws my face! 

   'What happened to the restaurant?'
   'It's not there anymore, we owe the owner five thousand Ryō.'
   '...' 
   'I won a chocolate bar?'
   '........'


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 11, 2012)

*Kuma*
_We all wear a mask. Some just hide it better than others._​
The rush and constant flow of water was a soothing sound to Kuma, it allowed him to clear his mind of thought it was just him and the soft rush of the running stream opposite him as he sat on the riverbank. His massive sword, _Kubikiribōchō_ lay in front of him, as if it too enjoyed the sweet lullaby of the running water. 

_"10 minutes and 57 seconds... 10 minutes and 56 seconds... 10 minutes and 55 seconds..."​_
In counted in his sweet serenity, counting down until the meeting, he and Ajimu planned earlier for their training together. Her face replacing the numbers in his head. He stopped counting as the face lingered inside his minds eye, it was then he heard the giggling of a group of teens approaching him from the south-east. His eyes grimaced under the mask he wore. Could he not be left alone? Closing his eyes he allowed the soothing sound of the running stream to wash over him once more resuming his counting, even though he had stopped counted he knew perfectly the amount of time which had passed and continued from then. 

_"10 minutes and 1 second... 10 minutes... 9 minutes and 59 seconds..."​_
The band of boys who were growing in confident and giggling with every step their took began to whisper and point at the masking wearing boy who sat opposite the stream. _"Look it's bear boy!"_ They said laughing to each other, _"He's so weird, why does he wear that mask? He must be like super ugly."_ As their laughing continued so did their confidence and their voices. Until they were 10 paces from the young teen. The leader of the group of boys creeping forward. 

*"Kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuma, Bear boy! What are you doing?"* He called loudly the giggling turned to crackling laughter. The boys all grow with confidence as they saw no reaction from the _bear boy_. Kuma merely continued to count it was not taxing on him to ignore such beings which were below him, to him they were an annoying fly that would need to learn that if goaded the bear would slash them out of their very existence.

But soon the shouting and insulting was not enough for them, one of them leaned down collecting one of the many random rocks and stones which littered the bank of the stream and threw it at Kuma, hitting the back of the mask, sending the boys into raging fits of laughter and soon they all joined in, pelting the bear with stones and rocks all aiming for his mask. Despite this Kuma continued to count, he did not have to meet Ajimu for another few minutes. Kuma had routine and timing drilled into him from an early age, he had a set time for everything, and this was his quiet time which he would spend counting until he had another task to do.

_"10 seconds... 9 seconds... 8 seconds..." _​
Whilst the boys were in the mid of their insults and throwing of stones, Kuma stood. Freezing them mid motion, their eyes widening in terror and fear. Slowly the athletic masked figured turned, his masked bear eyes piercing through them hitting their very cores the blood draining from them turning them pale. In his hand he clutched the imposing and massive Kubikiribōchō, their eyes turned from his unmoving, expressionless bear mask to the massive blade in his hands, the hearts beating so loud Kuma smirked within his mask. He brought his left hand up to his chest and pointing both his index and middle finger together a dense growing mist began to inhabit the immediate area. The last thing the boys swore before mist obscured the very world from their eyes was the first step the bear took towards him. Then came the screams.

Once the mist was cleared and the bear was no were left to be seen the boys were spread out, some on their hands and knees begging, others stood there frozen with freeze, whilst others looked around bewildered however each of them were snivelling and had tears continuously running down their pale faces, their hearts pumping with the adrenaline that fear brought. Almost all of them had wet patches in their clothes, others having both a wet patch and a soiled pair of undies.

Sometimes Kuma wondered why he did wear the mask, often when he slept and looked to the sky he would always ask himself, _"Is this mask a blessing or a curse?"_ Ever since he had worn this mask he had become _"Bear boy."_ Ridiculed and laughed at, he often thought it was due to his life as an assassin and for the deaths he committed he would be forever condemned as _"Bear boy."_ Being an assassin he was mostly taught to avoid philosophy and learn only orders. Which he employed now, each time he thought about himself and the mask he wore, it gave him a hollow empty feeling deep with in him which no not pained him but ate at him in ways he could not explain or describe, for Kuma it was far more simple to push these thoughts from him then try to deal with them and understand them. 

Kuma arrived at Kirigakure main gate, his massive sword stuck to his back. He looked around everywhere he looked he saw people staring back at him, under his mask he grimaced. He disliked it when others stared at him constantly, the feeling of being watched by everyone felt alien to him. He was a trained assassin, trained to be invisible and never seen, but right now every it felt as if every pair of eyes were on him. Of course no one around him saw the turmoil which raged inside him, what their saw was a cool man wearing a bear mask, with his arms crossed waiting patiently as if he had not a care in the world.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 11, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

A man approaches adara as she was sitting on the roof of the sweet shop, she smiles as the man handed her a letter with a fancy sealing on the back. Adara was thinking pretty letter, why would he give it to her her red eyes glowed brightly in the light.

"I want you to deliver this letter to Konohagakure. it is very inportant that I can't send it myself with out anyone stealing it. Take the train and I will paid for your travels."

"You got yourself a deal and thanks for giving me the sweets for some of the paidment. I will do my best to complete this mission, I will not fail you at all." 

Adara jumped off the building as she had the money in her pocket of her body suit. She rubbed her arms as she got the chills as she board the train. After a few hours on the train as Adara watch the scenery passed by her. The train pulled into the station of Konohagakure, Adara looked around as she could not shake the chills fr some reason. She guessed she was sick and her friend was right when she woke up this morning. She kept walking intill she got lost in the large city, not knowing where she was going, but had a happy attitude about it. 

She walked up a short flight of stairs as she counts happy as she counted four. She knocks on the door to ask for directions to get on the right path for whoever she is meeting to deilver this letter. She waited for an answer as she hums a happy tune. She noticed that the door was slightly a jar and enters with permission.

"Hello, I was wondering if I could get directions to the area of fancy mansions or something closed to this address?"

She looked around as this was a nice house, she saw a guy and a girl snuggled up together on a couch as she lushed as she felt she was intruding  a couple who wanted to be alone. To her one looked ragged and his clothes was crumple with mud on them. To her he had some fun already before he came home. The blush went away as she felt the gold trimming on the letter to atleast to remember why she was here in the first place. She kept her smile as she brushed back her white hair away from her eyes, she was so excited that her hands could not be still at all. She did not even noticed the red streak across her nose saying she had a fever than having a body tempturture rof a normal person.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_


_~The Beginning of her Story~_











​


A series of rustling leaves could be heard trailing away from the gigantic village known as Fuzenkagure. A girl looking the age to be around 17 or 18 lands onto a single branch, short out of breath from escaping a pursuit. This same girl had loose and braided blonde hair all held together by a blue bandana. Her clothes consisted of a yellow string bikini coupled with a short olive green skirt. She gazed at the tree branch underneath, seeing long yellow-red scarf hang down from her neck along the way, while holding a bag filled with valuables inside. 

"Man! Who knew a church would be so easy to steal from. They even sent someone weak after me. Wait... Why am I running away? I can take her on, its not like a weakling like her could take out a professional thief!"

She smirked as she plotted something menacing for the coming pursuer. But before she could fully regain her stamina, she had immediately noticed a familiar girl with short length of silky brown hair appeared right beside her attempting to reach for the stolen bag unnoticed. This particular girl, who happened to be her pursuer, was shown to have a bright pink sleeveless shirt with a cute flower design on it, along with short khaki pants. The same girl reached for the bag to take back what was rightfully hers.

However, the professional thief reacted in the second, ironic to how she wasn't able to detect her while she was regaining her stamina. Instantaneously grabbing the bag full of Amakusa valuables, she forcefully hurled the bulky bag into the dark brown haired girl.   

Due to her quick reflexes and speed, she managed to avoid the incoming boulder of a bag. Landing on the soft grassy ground, she sternly looked above at the thief. 

"You somehow managed to get to me unnoticed. That's actually pretty impressive. Here I was thinking that you were some weakling sent by the church. But no way in hell your stealing from a thief. I mean that's pretty disgraceful."

"Please give back what you stole. I'll won't hold anything against you if you do."

The thief's smirk grew into her revealing her bare teeth. However she noticed a emerald pendant looked to be worth millions of ryo, especially with the special design it had. Dropping onto the ground, she stared face to face with the certain Amakusa girl. She loosened her grip on the bag and let it drop onto the grassy ground while she took out two strangely designed blades that was once held onto her back. 

"Give back? Don't make me laugh. Thats not gonna happen today. That necklace of yours looks like something worth while to take. Mind if I take that instead? Hehehe!"

The Amakusa girl noticed the emerald pendant around her neck with the design of a dragon around the outer edges of the pendant itself. She had wore this pendant for as long as she can remember. Her "Brother", even said he found her with the necklace when she was just a baby. Not only that, this was all that was left as a connection to her past before she was taken in. She couldn't afford to lose it. At the same time, she couldn't afford to lose the church's prized possessions. Grabbing tightly onto the oval pendant, she couldn't simply agree to that.

"Not even a chance! This pendant is pretty special to me, and I've had it since I was a small child. Just please, return the stuff and we can just forget all this happened!"

Heh, man I hate those who can cooperate easily. Well it makes it more fun to take something precious away from them. Your gonna eat the dirt for that stupid ass church for sending someone as unqualified as you to get back your junk. Now then... I'll make sure to kill you the painless way possible. While I cash in that pendant along with the other goods I have."

"No! Wait, I don't want to figh-"

The Amakusa girl was cut off by a horizontal swipe from one blade, which gave her enough time to pierce through the girl's chest with the other. But in that instant, the Amakusa girl read the incoming moves and barely was able to avoid both of the slashes. One of the blades drove through the outer layer of her right shoulder. As a result, the Amakusa girl was sent flying back, eventually harshfully sliding through the ground. 

"Aghhhh!"

This thief was simply too fast for her adding onto her deadly intent to kill. Even though she had quick reflexes, it wasn't as quick enough to completely avoid the thief's strikes. If she wasn't careful enough, she might actually get killed. She didn't want that to happen, especially if she died not able to see a more kindful world. This Amakusa girl was bordering pacifism, however she would fight if she thought it was necessary to. Having trying to cooperate with her, she knew it was hopeless to keep trying. 

Opening her eyes, she found herself on the rough ground with a painful sting coming from her right shoulder. It was nearly tore open, as blood slowly flowed out. But she wasn't worried about the blood, as she was expecting _something_ to happen soon. 

The emerald pendant emanated light from it's core. The inflicted wound that was once on the girl's right shoulder _vanished_. To be more specific, the wound hasn't completely gone away, only the skin regenerated, stopping her from losing anymore of her blood. However the internal wound was still stinging from inside her. The thief was approaching her at a slow rate, readying both her weapons for the next strike.

"Huh? I thought I tore off your shoulder? Did that weird glow from your pendant have to do something with that? Just makes me want it even more and more! With you not even fighting back will back it easier for me!"

"Well I guess I have no choice but to fight!"

The Amakusa girl acted quickly, as she flipped backwards to stay her distance away from the incoming enemy. As she did, she took out a small summoning scroll only to unravel it's contents. Only by one hand seal, the scroll itself poofed, leaving behind a weapon gripped firmly in her hand. Twirling the red coated spear around her entire bode, she stopped positioning herself into a suspicious stance. This spear was known as The Friulian Spear, one of the many few spears made by the unnamed Legendary Blacksmith and was eventually passed down to her.

Now her mind was clear of thoughts, able to distinctly hear, feel and react more effectively. The girl with dual blades, dropped from above landing down a piercing strike. The Amakusa girl read her movements, much easier than before, resulting to react more hastily. All the Amakusa's chakra was embedded into her spear.


----------



## noblesse (Jun 11, 2012)

*Adieu!*

   'Chocolate', Sawa runs her fingers through my hair. She gives this sweet smile and I immediately know what's about to come.
   'Chocolate?!' She starts, 'do you have any idea how many noodles I have to sell everyday for us to keep living here?! You should be working jobs now, bringing in the money! You're not a troublemaker type! But somehow we're always in some sort of debt! Her hand folds into a fist, and she rubs it on my skull. 
   'We can-'

   We both freeze, our eyes at the door. A petite, frail looking girl stands in the entrance. We share a nod. Sawa ups herself from the chair and leaves for bedroom. A sigh manages to escape, I know that I haven't heard the last of this rant. And after our company leaves, everything will resume. We're paused for now.

   I push off the couch, feebly attempt to dust off my shirt, and head over to the new immigrant. 
   'Sorry for this!'I flash her my brightest smile. fixing the what's-left of my collar, and bow. This is hardly mannerly, but the best that I can offer for now. Someday, I'll have my revenge on that creature.  
   'Is there something you need? Are you alright?'


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 11, 2012)

_~Continued....~_​
"Wind Release: Inverse Gale!"

The wind started to pick up around the Amakusa girl while in this stance, harshly spiraling around her trusty spear. Her spear was ready to strike the attack from above. 

"Going elemental now huh? Well then... Fire Release: Flame Burst!"

The dual blades enflamed with fury, making the blades capable of melting human flesh upon contact. However, at the exact moment the thief had reached no more than a meter above her head, the Amakusa girl opened her eyes as she performed a vertical slash from below, locking both blades from attacking any further with the tip of her spear. 

But something strange had happened, a vertical slash identical to the previous strike occurred from, barely managing to slit a bit of the thief's cheek. Seeing this, the thief jumped back to recover and reassess the event that had just occurred. Inverse Gale is a Kenjutsu that allows an inverted slash of the physical slash from the user's weapon with the assistance of the wind performing the exact damaged blow to the target. But in this case, the Amakusa girl had missed from dealing a fatal blow just by an inch.

"What the hell? You're using the wind to catch me off guard? That's pretty annoying of you. Well then, I guess I have to use my own special technique."

The mood this girl usually gave off had completely changed. Her focus was directly within her blades. Crimson Red had now emanated from those weapons.

"Fire Release: Tri-Step Explosion.

Your finished now... Within just three strikes, my blades will charge up so the third one will surely melt through your weapon. This technique is used specially for taking down strong defense. So block or not, I'll make sure you get killed either way."

The Amakusa girl had to be cautious of what she does now. Assuming everything she said was true, she couldn't afford to block, at the same time she wouldn't be fast enough to avoid two blades coming at once. It was stale mate for her for the time being. 

"Alright then... here I come!" 

At that moment, the crimson red emanation came closer and closer, while the Amakusa girl had silently stood in her special stance. She could sense one of the blades striking through while the other to pierce the girl's temple. She had used her spear once more, to twirl it around both of the blades, causing both strikes to misdirect elsewhere. 

"That's one!"

Rebounding from the misdirection, the professional thief had performed a upper slash with on of her blades. But before the strike could move up any further, the Amakusa had drive her spear into the ground ontop of the blade locking it vertically. Simultaneously, she had used her spear as a support to perform a roundhouse kick to blow the enemy back a fair bit of a distance.  

"That's two! Now, you're pretty much screwed!"

With the intent to kill, the thief had blazed through to get to the now defenseless Amakusa girl for the final blow. No matter what she possibly could do, the Amakusa girl was sure to get hit by this strike. The 17 year old thief had performed a forward piercing blow with the emanation of Crimson Red at it's strongest spectral form. The Amakusa girl hesitated to attempt to avoid, but it was too late now.

"Haha, nothing you do will change the outcome of what happens next!"

What was expected to happen was the blade to drive itself through the Amakusa's blood and flesh, ending the fight for good. However that did not happen at all.

"Hidden Technique: Nanasen!"

The striking blade had stopped in place. Oddly enough, that wasn't the only thing/person that held in place. The person in possession of the two blades had stopped moving. Before she knew it, the scrapping of her flesh sting throughout her body. What exactly caused this?

As of now, the visibility of around at least 30 wires surrounding the opposing girl, restricting her movement but at the same time driving into her flesh. These were Steel wires made special by the Amakusa Church that was originally 7 in place. The existence of extra wires was through the technique called Nanasen, which splits each wire into 3 more exponentially increasing the number of wires. 

"What the fuck is this?! Aghhhh! It hurts! Steel Wires?! When did you have time to plant these? I could barely see them!"

"The more you move, the tighter the wires will get. And you don't want to know what happens if it gets very tight. You are pretty loud mouthed when it comes to close combat. That recklessness itself was your downfall. However you startled me a bit. 

You can see that my spear is wrapped around very same Steel wiring, not that you can see at first. Each time you struck my spear, a piece of wiring flew out from the collision. And the number of strikes was enough to let me plant all 7 of my wires which was enough to use my Nanasen technique. 

If you had used your Tri-Step Explosion technique earlier, I would have been done for."

The Amakusa girl happily walked past the entrapped thief, and picked up the bag containing assets that rightfully belong to her church. Walking past her once again, she briefly smiled at the thief before heading back to Fuzen.

"I can't believe I missed those wires. Wait a minute! You can't just leave me here! Our fight isn't even finished yet! I demand your name!"

The Amakusa girl stopped in her tracks, thinking about what to say to her.

"Seri Awaki. The Steel wiring will wither away in about three hours. Then you're free to go. I don't want to exactly hurt anyone because Im not that type of person."

Without listening the remaining latter of what this thief had to say, she dashed off back to Fuzenkagure. Her home. Back in the Church of the Amakusa. There finding her big brother to comfort herself with. But why did she choose to let a person like her to live? Simple, she wants to spread her kindness towards others so that others may do the same with more people. She wants to see the world bloom in kindness.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 11, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

Konoha

Dojo of the Son estate​
Round two of this sparring match was about to start, the two of them had been holding back but like always that couldn't last long. Today it seemed like Wu Konga would be the first to cut loose. It was no surprise that these things never really went that well, considering how the two simply couldn't go five minutes before one would smack, punch or bite the other. How these were still alive was a mystery, because these two made up on half of a genin team.

It was obvious shit got serious when she called out. "Monta." And a white monkey came running, leaped towards her and with a poof accompanied by white smoke, he transformed into a red and gold bo staff. Like all of the monkeys that had allied with the Son clan, these were all related to the legendary Monkey King Enma. With Monty actually being a grandson. 

Wu Konga was a respected Taijutsu specialist, when it came to genins, but she was a weaponspecialist first. "I'm going to pound your ass so hard!" 

Was it just him, or did that sound wrong?

What followed next were a bunch of wild and devastating strikes that caused quite some damage to the floor and whatever training equipment that was unlucky enough to have been in between the furious Wu and the dodging Hiro. "Bring it monkey he/she!" His fist became engulfed with flames as the Burning Dragon focused his burning hot passion (read chakra) trough his fist as he prepared to fight back seriously.

"Agh!" Hiro was first to be hoisted off the floor, Wu followed this example. The two of them were violently shook by the over sized paws of their taijutsu instructor. 

*"Why does it keep coming to this?"* First an exhausted sight, then a facepalm which ended up making Hiro bang head first against Gohan's forehead....... Gohan had both hands full after all.

*"Punishment time again."* Whenever Hiro and Wu went too far, which was usually about fifteen minutes into the sparring match, he'd punish them in some cruel and unusual way. This time he started by putting the two nervous genin down, and pulling a banana out of his pocket. 

"That's racist man!"

"Yeah, what selfrespecting son walks around with a banana in his pocket like he's some damn walking stereotype."

Some huffing followed this but Gohan just casually cut the banana in two pieces and pushed them in the hands of his students. 

*"Kai, it's feeding time!"* At this point the two nearly wet themselves as a giant monkey stomped inside the dojo, he was a closer match to a silverback gorilla than a monkey if you asked Hiro. Despite the size and the way the room seemed to shake at his every step, he proved to be quite fast and the two genins ran in fear. 

Hiro had made it all the way to the courtyard when his master plan had formed. With a sinister laugh he gripped the banana fiercely and spun around. "Banana Death Cannon Kya!"

Splat!​
He had spun around and chucked his banana, thinking that without the banana this juggernaut wouldn't chase him but Wu. He had made a serious mistake though, he had flung the banana straight in his chasers face. After the banana pulp was wiped away, a bulging vein was revealed. Hiro didn't need anymore clues, it was painfully obvious that he was in a lot of trouble.

"Wu made me do it!" He yelled as he ran off like a scared little baby!


----------



## Olivia (Jun 12, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki*
~Beginning~​
The  morning mist had already settled. The moon was still shining, bright as  could be, with the majority of the villagers, fast asleep inside their  homes. However this wasn't the case for all, as a figure could be seen  in the night, dancing among the rooftops. She twirled with elegance  through the moonlight, swirling her blades as if they were weightless.  She quickly jumped onto a chimney, blocking the smoke from escaping for  nearly five seconds, before descending down towards the villages ground.

Upon  landing she stuck her two blades face down into the ground beneath her.  Releasing her grip on the hilts she quickly fell on her back, feeling  exhausted from her travels. The grass under her was soft and wet, but  she didn't mind, the cool air surrounding her felt nice, and she was  more than comfortable. 

She typically didn't sleep outside,  however she unluckily didn't find a home she could stay at until it was  too late, but to be quite honest she didn't care. It was only for a  single night, and this broke the normal tradition. Not gaining food for a  night may also help with her figure, so it wasn't unlucky at all. The  girl stretched her arms out to the sky, yawning tiredly, before falling  into intense slumber.

Before she knew it she had rolled herself  into one of her blades. Waking up with a intense pain in her abdomen she  jumped up off the ground, feeling blood roll down her skin. She quickly  held her hand to her side as she looked down at the sword which pierced  her. Granted, the wound could have been a lot worse considering, but  even so, she never thought she actually would move in her sleep.

Deciding  the cut was minor enough she slowly grabbed for her swords. "Kiba", the  swords which are imbued with lightning, sharper than any other sword  ever forged. The previous owner had died right in front of her, and with  no one else for him to pass them on to she decided to claim them for  herself. Although she wasn't exactly strong enough to wield them yet.  Even though the blades were still extremely sharp, she couldn't awaken  the lightning element within them to utilize them in actual combat. But  regardless, they were still pretty useful.

The brown haired girl  wiped out her eyes, looking near the direction of the sun. The sky a  light shade of dark blue, signifying the sun had started to rise. But  even with the immense light coming from the west it was still hard to  see, because of all the mist that had settled in throughout the night.  Sighing, the girl put her swords onto her back, deciding it was too late  to go back to sleep.

She needed to get her priorities  straightened out, she needed to train for a bit, but she also needed to  find a place to stay at. Perhaps she should just ask the other that's  trying to become a Seven Legendary Swordsman of the Mist if he would  like to train; he was a bit strange, always wearing a bear helmet to  cover his face. Why he did that? Well she didn't know. Regardless it may  be best to ask him if she could stay at his place after their training  session. Hopefully he wouldn't take it the wrong way.

With this  thought in mind she quickly leaped away, as her brown hair with a red  bow blew through the air. She knew if she were to head there she'd  probably meet Kuma, even if he was going out on a mission or coming back  from one he'd have to pass through those gates. As well even if he  wasn't going onto a mission it's still the place where you can watch all  activity on the village, so logically it's the best place to wait. A  smile stretched on Ajimu's face, as her sharp teeth glistened through  the mist filtered sunlight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2012)

*The Kid
You've Got To Say The Whole Damn Name*

"Kirigakure can't say I've ever heard of it mate."

He spoke in earnest to the heavily tattooed man chomping on a cigar. This was not a place he had ever heard of everything they were asking him about was so foreign. Hell he couldn't even understand the map that was staring him in the face; it had names and was shaded black or white. The Kid had not been allowed out of what he imagined was a hospital. To be quite blunt he was probably more prisoner than patient at this point. 

"Ok kid..."

"No The Kid. I'm the Kid mate. Not Kid, Mr. Kid, or Kidd with two D's  it's The Kid. You've got to say the whole damn thing, mate."

"Alright The Kid--"

"Cheers for getting it right."

The imposing man glared at him as his job was made that much harder by this shit eating child. There was hesitance amongst the brass to torture the answers out of The Kid. For all they knew he could be a plant from the other side and be used as a martyr of some sorts to further strain the relationship between the Shinobi nations. It was a delicate situation and they did not want to exasperate it by creating an international incident. Both of their attention turned to the door, a teenager a few years older than The Kid entered the room. He had blonde hair and a distinctive scar on his face.

"Sir they are asking for you.."

The tattooed man said something under his breath as he exited the room leaving the two teens by themselves.

"You sure know how to rustle a guy's feathers."

"You should see my feather rustling with women. It's even better."

The blonde couldn't help but chuckle at the off the cuff comment. The Kid sure had a sense of humor in spite of his obvious situation. It was the kind of rebellious streak you saw from a class clown putting up a wall to keep others out by deflecting with humor. It was sad and made The Kids plight a bit more genuine.

"My name is Shobu. Me and my team found you actually."

"Aww so you're the one I have to thank for this brilliant display of hospitality. Cheers for that mate."

The tone of The Kids voice conveyed his frustration with the situation at hand. He cooperated in the beginning telling them he had no clue what the hell was going on but they insisted in sending hard-boiled tough guys to intimidate the "truth" out of him.  But this didn't seem like the conventional bad cop good cop ploy.

"My "hospitality" is better than letting the tide take you in and dying before you've got hair on your balls."

"Got me beat there mate. So why did you get rid of the tatted up gorilla, Shobu?" 

"I wanted to make sure you were alright and see how they were treating you. We're not bad people but you have to understand these are stressful times we live in."

"So stress is the reason I'm stuck in here? I don't know mate sounds like rubbish. I have a pint when I get locked up, I don't unlawfully imprison people." 

Shobu really took stock of The Kid and let his words linger. TK was sitting at the edge of the bed staring back. In that moment they reached a silent understanding before Shobu vocalized it;

"You really don't know anything do you... I mean the way you talk and you're ignorance of the current state of affairs. "

"Not a clue mate."

"So where are you from then?"

"I'm from the Isle of Great Britain."

The Kid volunteered apart of his background for the first time. He had only said he was not from here while not saying where exactly he was from. Shobu was the first person to actually believe him though.

"Never heard of it. I'll talk to my Sensei. He might have enough pull to get you released into my custody." 

Shobu stepped towards the door stopping before he turned the knob He looked back at The Kid. Shobu had a fatally serious mien.

"If you are a spy I will kill you. Kid or not."​


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 12, 2012)

*Kuma*
_First Lesson. Stick them with the pointy end_​

Whilst Kuma stood waiting he allowed his eyes to roam free examining those who surrounded him, those from _"his"_ village. Kuma thought back to the day he received his orders, he was to infiltrate Kirigakure, as a wandering orphan. Then he was enter into the academy, rise through the ranks and he was to become an asset to the village of Mist, one they would respect and come to expect great things from. Which could be seen by the sword which clung to his back, the massive blade given to him as a reward. However it is still new to his hands, only having the blade in the last six months, with the passing of its former master and no apprentice to claim it a council convened on the best of their rookies to take the prestigious blade and there was only one name on that list _Kuma_. Why was Kuma stationed Kirigakure? His superiors wanted a presence of assassins and spies in all villages White & Black. Furthermore what is a better spy than a child because _no one suspects a child._ 

Throughout his time at Kirigakure, Kuma has under the cover of darkness taken on many different assignments and targets, from high ranking officials to simple hits. With his mask always on, he had to be sure to eliminate all who saw him, no witnesses that was the rule. There were no if's, and's or but's the firm rule was not to be broken, if so, you were useless and therefore expendable. Kuma had heard once passing in the shadows of the street that money is not people, you cannot price someone. But Kuma knew that to be wrong, he could tell you the exact price of a life all it depended on was the target, their status and important but the minimum price is a simple five figures. Five figures and a life would be extinguished from this life forever, Kuma often thought about that and wondered how people would react if they knew. With this money, his employers took care of everything for Kuma, buying him a lavish, expensive house and all the trimmings. But Kuma hated being in such a large and empty house it felt as hollow as he did and that constant remainder made him uncomfortable.

It was then he saw the familiar face of Ajimu approaching, he turned to face her, unbeknownst to her he smiled under his mask upon her arrival. It was then his eyes were drawn to minute details about her as he saw her approach. First he was drawn to her hair, in her brown hair he saw the remaints of dew which could be seen on her clothes as well, her shoes with hits on mud and dirt, clearly she had spent the night on the move before finally settling down and sleeping outside for the night. Kuma wondered why? Finding himself interest and rather inquisitive into a life he shouldn't be, realising this he dropped the thought.

His mind quickly moved to the personality he should portray in front of Ajimu, he found her to be most responsive and easy when he acted happy, fun and cheerful. However this personality was also the most taxing to him and required him to talk more then he would of liked, Kuma always preferred to listen.

"Hey..." Kuma began his voice confident and reassuring as always. "Ready for some training?" He asked, wanting to bring up the fact she seemed hungry and that she was sleeping outside but decided against it, first it was not his place, second why would she want to share it with him? "I was thinking heading out to the lake for training, it's secluded and quiet." Kuma finished with a final suggestion.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 12, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara was wonderig what happen to him or was it the roughness of the girl that he was with. She smiled as she continued to fixed the other half of the collar for him on his shirt. To her he looked cute in a rough type of guy of sorts. This was odd as she was happy as the guy was nice to her than playing games with him in a fighting like way.She rubbed her feverish face as she hopes it would go back to it's normal white skin.

"Yeah, I will be fine. I am looking for the Hokage palace, I needed to give something to the hokage's secertery. Do you know how to get there and do you have any tea? I was also wondering that you have some medcine as well? If you don't we can always go to a cafe, it be my treat. Could I ask you one more question, what happen to you?"

She shut her mouth before it got her into trouble, she ended up in a few fights, that happen to her. She guessed she was a welcome guess and flop down on to the couch. She giggled as her legs kick upward as she sat indian style. To her this was a very comfortable couch, she guess she could not get too comfortable. She was hoping that this guy would not dragged her to a hospital for what she looked like and what type of cold she had. She did not mind if this guy did not want to hang out with her, she could go and find someone else to play wit or have a chat with.


----------



## noblesse (Jun 12, 2012)

*Enter Adara?!*

   'Hokage,' I count on my fingers. 'Hokage, tea, medicine, cafe and treat? That's a lot to ask for!' By the time I'm done, she's rooted on my couch like a plant to its pot. 'Hey wait!' I hurry over.

   I'm standing opposite the couch, arms folded and eyes beaming with curiosity. 'I'm glad you're fine.' I say. 'What do you need to give to the Hokage's secretary? We're out of tea, and this isn't a pharmacy - that means no medicine either.' I rerun her barrage of questions, proud of my rebound. 'And I have to search for another mission today, so no cafe either.' 

   It doesn't bother me that this strange girl intruded on my home nor am I particularly offended by her slew of questions. It's just that... she appears so sickly. 
   'You two go along.' Sawa emerges from the room with a lazy reply. She was obviously listening in. That insufferable woman. 
   'But you can't go out like that. Take a shower first, I'll keep the girl company.' She replies, flashing a devious grin as she plops herself on the couch. 

   I turn back to the girl. 'Wait with Sawa', I say, collecting a fresh set of clothes from the closet opposite the couch, and I'm off to the shower.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 12, 2012)

_Tch, seems like this isn?t a lucky day at all. First is that old man with the gun and now this fool. Daiki is the most annoying guy I?ve ever met. Since we were in the academy he knows how to get on my nerves instantly and among the other kids that try to pick on me he is the only one who never gives up despite being hella weak. I don?t like him, most of the troubles I?ve been in have been thanks to him and the only one who ends up punished is me.

But this time I?m not gonna fall in his little tricks. I?m going somewhere else._

*Akira Kengo*​
Akira ran in the opposite direction of Daiki. His day was pretty much screwed up by now, not that his daily life is any better than what has already happened this time. Jumping an reaching the roof of a house and then jumping on the rooftops of the buildings, the jinchuuriki didn?t know where he should go. Going home was a no go as he would get bored; the park was infested with nuisances and obviously eating all the time wouldn?t help. For a second he considered the fact that he could train as according to Kurusu discipline and training would turn him into an splendid shinobi.

Soon he showed up in the nearest training are he found, he didn?t want to make uncomfortable the trining of someone else so he tried to go deeper into the woods looking for a good and spacious place to begin. As he walked his mind was rambing about what he should do first until...

" OH GOD,  WHAT?S THAT!!? " 

He shouted while pointing at his unexpected discovery. He couldn?t believe what his eyes were witnessing. It was a pleasant surprise for him to find such a thing in that forest, he knew that one of those wasn?t easily found everywhere. Akira quickly rushed to the trunk of the three were the treasure was. It was something that no matter how hard he tries, Kengo would never be able to take his eyes away from it. This was definitely better than training. 

" I can?t believe it, I really found one! "

Akira stated with sparkling eyes. He was fascinated  by it. But what was it that he found? It could be nothing but _that_. A legendary being that no kid around his age or younger should be able to ignore. It?s shining dark small head, thorax more or less smooth, and a pair of hardened elytra strongly protecting the abdomen and the pair of hind wings and those chitinous excrescences like horns.

There was no doubt about it.

He found one of them.
*
A perfect male Kabutomushi!!!*

[sp][/sp]

His excitement was at the limit of the bar. Akira?s bad day made a 180 degree turn once he found the insect. It was there, the being that even an outcast like him wouldn?t be able to call his childhood "childhood" without knowing about them.

Without having a single moment of doubt, Kengo took the black bug with his hand; a enormous smile across his face before putting the beetle in his pocket. The lad didn?t have to say what he was supposed to do with the small creature.

" This guy will be my pet! heheh."


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 12, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Kosuke's Pad_​

''Bleh...''. The words bounced throughout the room and out the open window. Kosuke sat in a simple wooden chair, gazing out towards the sun, hidden behind a veil of fog. It was always misty here in Kirigakure, well for the most part. That was okay with the young ninja though, he enjoyed it. It was calming, it was invigorating, it was home.

The house Kosuke lived in was fairly basic. He didn't decorate or attempt to make it feel more ''homey'', truth being that he was usually out and about, either training or running off to do something ninja-y. Made of wood and paper, with a few teal-colored rugs, a bed, and storage for his ninja tools. He had moved out from his mother's house upon becoming a ninja, deciding that to best pursue his ideals he should live alone. Unknown, but probably not unexpected, to the landlady, Kosuke had built his own secret escape route into the wall beside his bed. That was pretty much it.

Not content with his current state, the genin arose from his seat and walked out the door. He went into the misty streets of Kirigakure, lit by the soft glow of paper lanterns and what rays of sunshine managed to pierce the clouds above and around him. A quick right and he was moving towards his training area. Or, rather, an area he considered to be his. As he walked, Kosuke began moulding chakra within his body, keeping his mind sharp and focused on that task. It became a habit over the years to continually practice moulding the energies, to increase his control over chakra. Stories of great masters in ninjutsu fueled him, powerful shinobi who could fire off Water Dragon Bullets with only twenty or fifteen hand seals. There was even myths about men so capable they could use only one seal or none at all. Of course, these were all probably myths.. but Kosuke desired to be great like them. He would be, it was his right.

Each step along the path brought no sound, graceful footfalls impeding the noise from being no more than silence. Kosuke, for what seemed to be the first time, took notice of this, ''...Even the ambitions of sound.. crushed beneath my heel.''

Continuing onward, Kosuke finally arrived at his destination: The edge of a decently-large grove of trees. One could tell he did much of his training here, if trees bled from wounds then the work of his shurikens alone over the years would leave the whole wood dessicated. The shinobi let a khaki bag slide off his shoulders and down his arm unto the ground below. Digits twitched and released a small chrome hook at the flap, opening up the container.

Within? Several shuriken, kunai, a bit of wire, and a Fuma Shuriken; Kosuke's weapon of choice. Some of the other students at the Academy pegged him as odd, as he had taken a liking to using Fuma Shuriken as both projectile and melee weapons. It was unique, to be sure, most people could fight with a Fuma in close-quarters if they had to, but the Riumi heir was possibly the only one in recent times, maybe in history, practice with it daily. He thought about the style of martial art he had been developing for it. Was it shurikenjutsu? Kenjutsu? He wasn't sure.

''Badassjutsu... that's what it is,'' he chuckled to himself. However he wasn't here to train that, not today. Today would be basic, just brushing up on his projectile techniques. So far he was pretty damn accurate with kunai and shuriken, far more than others in his school. He paid for it by not spending as much time practicing his genjutsu and ninjutsu. It all boiled down to wise words his father once gifted him,

''Son, some ninja go throughout their entire lives trying to learn a new jutsu or master some kind of new art. They think that if they can get a powerful enough technique, they'll win any battle and complete any objective. As they grow older they forget the basics. Simple things, like shuriken technique, small traps and tricks, and academy-level techniques are shoved aside in pursuit of more power and complex strategies. But let me tell you this, in a battle with a skilled opponent, it is the small things... the details... and the simplest of techniques that will determine whether you win or whether you fail.'' 

Repeating that within his head every morning is what enabled him to practice so intently on such a thing for years. Now, as his knee dropped and he leaned over to grab a few weapons, he let his swirling chakras cool and calm themselves.

''Time to be the best!''


----------



## River Song (Jun 13, 2012)

_For one born in a time of war, violence in normal, hatred is desirable, and pain is expected. This creates a new generation of Shinobi, it changes them in ways that cannot be imagined, warping their minds to suit their masters needs. Their minds maybe poisoned but their blade is sharpened. This is a generation of warriors, itching for battle, and nestled between Konoha and Iwa lies one white rose, set apart from the rest. It shall be a herald of peace and destruction. Enter Down-stage right...
_


*Lucia Avite*
_Love and Hate_​
Lucia stood in the kitchen, knife in her hand. She was chopping up a carrot, her hand moving with swift precision. She hummed a tune to herself as she moved on to the next carrot, her eye peering of into the distance as she sliced the carrot, the monotonous movements  continuing even as she looked away, her eyes darting to the clock.

Her Father was five minutes late, to a normal person this wouldn?t be a cause of alarm, but to Lucia it was terrifying. For all she knew he could have been hurt... or worse. These negative thoughts were quickly washed away when she heard the familiar sound of the front door opening. 

In strode her father, a whole foot taller than Lucia?s petit 5 foot 2 stature. His face was a hardened mask but at the same time it emanated an aura of security. To most people Lucia?s Father was a tall, scary man but to her he was a teddy bear. Since Lucia?s mother had died their typical father-daughter relationship had devolved, turning into something that more resembled the relationship between flatmates, or close friends.

She quickly plated up the salad and walked through to the small dining room, placing plates tyown along with a selection of polished cutlery. While her Father may have enjoyed the more natural things in life Lucia?s mother was a woman of luxury and class, something Lucia had inherited from her. With practised hands she quickly arranged the cutlery in their corresponding order, she knew it was useless though. It had taken her Father five years to learn the difference between the desert and table spoons.

He sat down, the wooden chair creaking under his bulk, ho looked down at his plate with a look of apprehension, before  poking at it with his fork. He looked back up at his daughter.

?Come on Lucia, I?m a man not a rabbit.? He said motioning towards his salad.  Lucia smiled and shook her head amused at her Fathers antics. ? You may be a man daddy but you?re a man with high cholesterol.? She said, carefully piercing a cherry tomato with her fork. He gave out a bedraggled sigh but tucked into his meal, leaving Lucia to chuckle at his lack of manners. 

They ate in a comfortable silence, it was something that Lucia had become accustomed with, she didn?t mind it but it didn?t mean she liked it either. Suddenly her Father looked up, seeming to have remembered something. ?I saw some Tourists today.? He said his voice filled with contempt, the venom in his voice made Lucia flinch but she composed herself ?Anyone we know?? she asked innocently. ?Tourists.... from Black.? He replied, his eyes holding nothing but hatred.  Lucia?s face fell changing into an emotionless mask, her lips pursed into a thin line.

?Did they do anything?? she asked, her voice dropping an octave. ?No? he replied, he hesitated as if he wanted to say more but he held his tongue. Lucia sighed ?You have to reign in your emotions Father.? He moved to interrupt her but she held up her hand. ? You know no-one would rather slit a rebellious rats throat than me" she spat, violently skewering a piece of cucumber with her fork. " But we can?t start this war. They fight under the accursed black banner. They are nothing more than dogs, dogs that need to be put down, and that is exactly why we can?t attack first. We are better than them, and the black bastards won?t be able to hold out for much longer. They?re animals, their barbaric bloodlust will overcome them, they will attack eventually, and once they throw the first stone, white, in all its majesty, will crush them.? Her speech was said with a sure determined voice, as if she was telling  him a fact such as the date. She believed what she said and she believed that when the time came white would crush the uprising. It would be as easy as flicking a bug off your arm. She flicked her hair back before gathering up the plates and placing them on the counter, she would wash them later.

She looked through the window at her Father who was settling down to sleep, and inside she felt a pang of guilt. Soon she would be leaving, away to pursue her own career, she would leave her Father all on his own. She knew she had to leave, there was no avoiding that, she was the only wood release user in generations, Her skills were to good to waste, but even then she felt bad. Her Father was losing everything   he loved, he would be alone. She turned to look at him, no sleeping on the couch, and she made a vow. No matter what happened, no matter how old or frail he became, she would always protect him. It was after all the least she could do.


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
The Female Prince

Eve just sat there as the other singer began to sing their song, but they lacked the passion that the previous one had. They couldn't move her but their song was good, just not better than hers. Eve closed her eyes as she leaned back, a woman was looking down at her. Her hair was long and red, and her eyes was a deep sparkling blue. The woman skin was fair, and her whole body seemed to erupt the feeling of being home...

Eve smirked, and she was getting all these feeling from a painting?

But she knew when the artist thought of the great Phoenix that came down from the heavens because she had fallen in love with one of their clan members. 

Because her love was so strong, she blessed the land of Iwa and Fuzen with bounty of flowers and fertile land. She even gave the Fuzen clan the power to  manipulate blood, but at the same time she cursed them with out knowing it. The personality of those from Fuzen wasn't the easiest to deal with, especially when they find their destined to be one. 

Basically the people of Fuzenkagure will let the world burn to the ground if it meant being with the one they loved.

"Eve.....you know you don't have to wear the hood. I'm sure nobody minds you being here," 

She smiled a bit...

"Yeah, but you know it will be highly disrespectful of me to take off my hood." she said as she opened her eyes and looked forward to the great phoenix mural in front of her, "I'm a woman with short hair, if that not a punch in the balls to these people I don't know what is."

The taste in her mouth after saying that went from normal to rotten, as she realized that she probably be thrown out from the village if it wasn't for her uncle the clan leader. He was highly accepting of her choice, well accepting of any one that had just had his face slapped by someone who he related to. Eve frowned as she realized how easier it would be if she was only born a guy, she wouldn't have to deal with anything of this concern. The boys of the village had more freedom than the women...

Those weaklings....

Eve turned to her brother and in an instant her eyes narrowed to his shirt, "What happened?" she asked quickly before looking at him with fire in her eyes

Not only does she have to concern herself with her own village but she also had to protect the one she called older brother from the world..

She shook her head, "No...not what happened..." she corrected herself because it was clear to anyone who had eyes what happened and that wouldn't help her when she goes out searching...

"Who did it?" she said

And this is the way her day begun...


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 13, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Training Area I_​
_Speed Training_ [1/6]

''Hah!'' A pair of spinning metal stars glided off Kosuke's finger, swirling through the air to contact two trees with a light _th'k_. A perfect shot, as always, a pointed edge on each star embedded within the wood. Of course, it was only a standing throw against a stationary target, nothing impressive. The mist genin was getting himself warmed up for the real exercise up ahead.

Kosuke took a few steps back, returning to his brown bag and retrieving a length of wire and a few more weapons. Taking a moment to work, he threaded the metallic string into a pair of shuriken as well as a kunai. A few cuts here and there, then he was tying each to a different finger. The good ol' shuriken attached to wires trick. But what purpose could there be in using a technique like this against only a forest?

The boy returned to a standing and upright posture, taking a deep breath and closing his eyes. He let his mind become clear, calm, and empty. Wayward thoughts and memories beat down on him, a mental nudge casted them back into abyss. Opening his eyes once more and peering through the cream-hued curtains of his hair, Kosuke locked on to his targets. At first, he leaned forward only ever so slightly. Then with as much haste and power as he could muster, he took off!

Foot in front of foot, each movement precise and calculated, the ninja advanced towards a series of tall trees. It was one thing to hit an immobile target... but another thing to hit a moving one! He flung the two shuriken forward using his right hand, and with the left a kunai took off at his 10 o'clock. The two shuriken each missed the trunks ahead of them, but curved at a slight angle. In just a moment, the purpose of the chrome thread became clear as the blades caught on the tree, wrapping around it and heading straight for Kosuke. The wires attached to them were released from his fingertips.

Time for some training in maneuvers and speed.

The weapons hadn't quite ended up in the position Kosuke intended. Instead of being perfectly level on a horizontal plane, the one to his left ended up a little higher than the other, which seemed to be moving a bit faster. No problem. Kosuke charged forward, feeling a slight tug on one of his fingers. He released the wire, ducked slightly, and weaved to the left. The faster shuriken whizzed by his ear as it spun through the air. Knees buckled and the boy dropped, allowing the other shuriken to fly right above his head as he slid towards the tree ahead of him.

At the same moment his body came to rest, Kosuke turned his head to see the kunai coming in at him from his left side. His momentum already gone, the shinobi reached into his waist pouch to withdraw another kunai. Quickly chakra flared up within his body, pooling energies and attempting to balance them within the soles of his feet. Still near the ground, he thrust his body upwards enough to kick against the trunk of the green giant. Grabbing hold of the tree with his chakra, he propelled himself upwards and back throwing himself into a quick backflip. An arm extended, dark silver gleaming as a rogue ray of sunlight cut through Kirigakure's formidable fog. The kunai exited his fingers, contacting the approaching weapon with enough force and at a good enough angle to render it harmless and off-course.

Kosuke landed back on his feet, stumbling back just a bit as he tried to regain his balance. ''DAMNIT!'', the whole technique was less than perfect. He had put too much force into one shuriken, misjudged the placement of the other, and failed to completely negate the momentum of the approaching kunai.

''Only deflected it... Guess that's more training''

An idle hand ascended to wipe a few beads of sweat from the boy's forehead. He was trying to get himself faster, to enhance his reaction speed. This method worked, but Kosuke preferred perfection in his training. Training by oneself meant that any screw-ups could only be blamed on oneself, and Kosuke hated screwing up. Still, even if his shuriken and manipulation technique was off, he did some nifty evasion.

''Time for round two.''


----------



## Kenju (Jun 13, 2012)

*You're Selfish, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Two
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village
*Difficulty*: 
Medium
*Health*:
99%
*Track*:
---

The twin siblings sit upon the long brown wood that's facing the stage and the artwork. The boy rests his chin onto the palm of his hand that's balanced with the elbow laid upon his leg. Amata's eyes right now look rather unenthusiastic as they always do, staring without any intent. 

Even though their in this holy setting, that sort of mind set doesn't apply to those like them that don't share the view of the church. He himself does think the music is pretty decent here, but not so much it would want to make him come here. Perhaps this is the only place Eve can actually cool down, if that's the case then may she stay here most of the day.  

The two don't directly look at each other but their attention is locked onto the other, with no one else there to really attach it to. 

He can hear the fiery words always so spoken by his sister, burn into his ears for him to recognize. Typical Eve, she's always so rebellious that Amata himself doesn't really know what to do about. 

He probably should have been more conscious of the yoke on his chest and washed it off, but such good idea hasn't come into his head until now. 

He can say and preach all he wants about a pacifistic lifestyle for her but although this is a place for preaching, she surely didn't come her for that. Still though it won't hurt(like everything else) for him to at least have a try at it. He's fallen so many times, so Amata isn't afraid to hit the floor in failure once again. 

"It was just some guy on Bellstreet, but it's not something you should be concerned about, Eve."

He tries to halt any violent action she might be conjuring up in that pot of a brain she has. Eve is always like this, trying to start up a fight for nothing that's worth the pain at all. Sure he may take some hits here and there every day, but it's worth it all if no one else takes the pain.

"I'm able to take care of myself, so don't try to act like you're my guardian or something" 

Amata doesn't want everything to get ruined from the collision that may break out from a straight out fight. He knows that only terrible things are birthed from violence, more so from both sides. 

People are fueled with anger, pain and sadness everyday. That built up negative energy may most likely lead into violence, especially in a village built out of violence. So if there's someone that can play as the scapegoat for those negative emotions to be let out onto without fighting back then everyone else doesn't have to be harmed.

It doesn't have to escalate any further what it's already boiled into.

So to protect any other unfortunates from the unpleasant pain that they shouldn't have to deal with, Amata Minami took upon the role of the scapegoat for their sakes. 

He's seen it all happen before in the worst way possible.

Because of that, at some point he had decided to make himself a sponge and soak up the ocean of pain in everyone's hearts.

So for his sister to take all of that away by using violence in return just makes his efforts in-vain.

"So just leave it alone."​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 13, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"What is a shower, it sounds like a specia waterfall?"

Adara was thinking this must be the way that the girl smiled or something. Atleast she could talke to her as she waited for this guy to come out of another room that was called a shower. She did not know how long that this guy would be in this room. She just looked out the window for now as she saw butterflies zooming around outside. The wings of the butterflies were pretty to her. They remind her of pretty colors of flowers and the color of sweets. She was wondering if they had potted plants around or not. It was good that someone was someone sitting next to her, as she started to braid her hair.

Her eyes were like red rubies bright and shining, she did not noticed as she was not paying to much attention. To her the chills went away. She was thinking this town was not bad after all. She only wish to get rid of this stupid fever to actual function much better. To her it got much hotter than cold of a suddenly. She rather be hot than cold right now. She started to tap her finguers on her lap in a happy beat to keep her happy energy at a calm level than the exciting one she bombored on the guy she just met. As she drums her finguers on her lap she hummed a tune to go with the beat.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

_ Hahah! Dude, this day got to be better than expected! Now I have something to do...Train this guy so he becomes the trongest rhinoceros beetle of the village. Yep, that?s my current mission. Though now that I get a hold of it, how am I supposed to train him? I don?t think a bug can learn human moves at all...can they? 

Also I need to get a place for him to live...Most probably the owner of the pet shop will kick me out as soon as I enter to ask for anything though. _

*Akira Kengo*​
" Woah, it?s the first time I go this deep into the forest. "

Akira finally reached the spacious place he desired for since the moment he reached the training grounds. It was a wide area that easily possessed from 20 to 40 meters of plain where a natural wall of rock at the end together with the alignment of the trees surrounding the place gave the impression of being in a very big platform that could be used in a martial arts tournament. 

It had enough of the things needed to spend a good time exercising and perfcting your skills. The trees were tall although some of them were shorter than others; a few of the tree tops had fruits on themm, something not really common at all in the plants of the surroundings belonging to those grounds.

At the moment everything in there seemed perfect. The area was good enough, he had with him the tools that every ninja always carries around so his training would not have any kind of impediment, but there was still a problem.

Akira?s already little motivation to train by himself was slowly disappearing as his excitement for the small friend he met moments ago was working as a pretty strong distractor for the jinchuuriki. From Kengo?s point of view, starting his rigorous trainin schedule now would only bore him to death.

" I should train...but Rhino won?t have any fun If I do so! "

The young man made up an excuse for himself apparently not noticing how much he sucked at choosing names for pets. If the black beetle inside his pocket has heard what he just said probably it would have aimed to give Akira the beat up of his life. In the end his name was pretty much the same as if he still had his freedom as any other Kabutomushi.

The host of the four-tailed ape had his way into his pocket as he took out Rhino. Akira was trying to figure out how to have fun with that guy but more likely he was just trying to find a good manner to waste his time uselessly as well. That was what he usually would do.

Heading to the center of the grassy space, the black-haired boy sat on the ground before placing the bug in front of him. The youth stared at the Rhinoceros Beetle for some instants asif he were challenging him or something. For some reason seemed like the insect was doing the same as its head was pointing at Kengo. Moments later it turned around, its small and apparently bright wings opened as it started to fly until it reached a height a pair of centimeters above of what Akira?s height would be if standing.

It started to fly into the forest.

" Aww, wait man! "

The teen exclaimed without losing time in starting the persecution.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 13, 2012)

Hiro Yagami
Konoha

Fieldtrip

The morning wasn't much of a success, both Hiro and and Wu had their butts thoroughly whooped by that overgrown monkey. So much for taijutsu training today, instead the two had gone out for lunch. There wasn't a lot of talking going on, Wu still had a score to settle but had opted for a temporary truce so that they could lick their wounds. She'd pound that little salamander butt some other time, she'd have ample opportunity considering that they saw each other every day. Why? Well they were in the same boat, the both of them were part of team Gaidoku but both their sensei and the third genin of that team had been assigned to some special taskforce that was supposed to.....Uhm.....Look into.....

Well Hiro zoned out when he heard it didn't have anything to do with him, hence why he had no idea what exactly they were doing or how long it was going to take but until further notice both he and Wu were off duty and bored out of their minds. Even this daily training routine was starting to become monotonous. 

Surprisingly enough it was Wu who broke the silence, talking with her monkey partner Monta became a bit onesided at some point when the monkey just kept stuffing his face. 

"So what are you doing after this?" She hated herself a bit for it, to talk to that idiot after he singed her eyebrows off, but boredom forced her hand.

"Genjutsu defense tutor." Something else they shared, though Wu had it on different days. They both stunk when it came to genjutsu, and made little improvement despite the special training. "But that blows, I'm gonna go do something else....." And so it was decided, he didn't have any bright ideas beyond that though. 

"Hmmm.....A Son and could it be?" Some weirdo suddenly approached the two, apparently he had stumbled upon them in the restaurant and was quite surprised to see the odd pair. Those that were familiar with the Zodiac Clans could spot a member with easy, considering how they were often accompanied by their representing animal it wasn't that hard for anyone though. The Soshiken, or more precisely a descendant from that clan, was a bit harder to spot. The golden eyes was the only obvious marker. "A genuine Ryuusen user in the flesh?!"

"Not interested, get lost you ratfaced bastard!" Whatever this guy was selling, Hiro wasn't buying. Same went for Wu, the two of them intended to go at their business again but despite the insult this man wasn't giving up that easily. The insult was a right on the mark though, considering this was a man from the Funuke clan, the Rats of the former Zodiac Alliance.
"Now now, there aren't many of us left, we need to be friendly with each other."

SLURP!

The two just focused on their noodles.

"......" He sweatdropped but didn't give up though. "Ah well, I was hoping you two would be available to help me out but if you aren't interested in heading out on a mission deep in the Black territory......" Their eyes got big, considering that the two of them were both giant idiots it wasn't that hard to manipulate them like that. 

He nearly had to beat the two of them, in their enthusiasm. Hey, they were bored. Anything was better than heading out to a boring training session. The ratfaced bastard filled them in, apparently the ramaining clans of the Zodiac Alliance were trying to set up a meeting between representatives but due to the tension between the White and the Black this was no easy matter. In Fuzen there was the Noshi clan, the tigers of the ZA, and they needed to be contacted to work out the time and location of this meeting. 

Basically they needed to open the lines of communication, and this covered the mission details. It was simple enough, and who better than a pair of actual Zodiacs to take care of this. Considering how the both of them fell in the mindless brute catagory, as far as Mikoto Funuke AKA Ratfaced Bastard was concerned, made them even more fitting for the task.

"How about you two meet me at the Kage's office, I assume you two will need to...." He trailed off, the two of them were gone already. Hopefully they heard that list bit though. "They could possibly be even dumber than your typical Son and Soshiken."


----------



## noblesse (Jun 13, 2012)

'You don't know what a shower is?' Sawa asks, observing the girl's frail figure, rubbing a finger on her lips. 'You don't get out much then?' It was the only explanation that she could muster. This girl, a pubescent teen with no knowledge of a shower, is somehow roaming the streets while delivering packages. Sawa wondered if she was a kunoichi.    
   'Let's start over!' She smiles sweetly. 'What is your name?'

   Though not quite as warm, the water is still refreshing. I'm against the tiled wall, allowing the water to rinse off my morning's troubles. Maybe there's a silver lining to this day. I think about our new arrival; A sickly girl with silver hair. Clusters of questions and an undeniable curiosity. 

   I'm finished. I dry off, slide into my clothes and let the towel hang from my neck. I turn the knob with a deep breath. The afternoon is going to be another struggle, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
The Female Prince​
Her eyes narrowed on him but this time the flames turned to daggers at her older brother. He was always like this, always finding an excuse to runaway from battle. This brother of hers, it was almost why she stop defending him from their father, because it was partly his fault, if he just stopped taking father shit their father wouldn't be so rough on him. Amata, reminded her of their mother, that kind smile spread across their face as the world ragged on them for the millionth time. It was almost too sick for Eve to handle, and it made her upset that people would do this and Amata would just take it...

And when Eve realized that, she knew that her brother couldn't be a ninja...

He was the type of person who last words would be, 'I'm sorry' if someone killed him for no apparent reason. Eve stopped her glare, there was nothing to change this boy into the man he was meant to be. She leaned back against the wooden pew...

"I wouldn't have to be this way..." Eve began before closing her eyes again, she wasn't going to do it that way, that wasn't the approach she was going for. 

If anything this was why the girl was the way she is, and it was because she only wanted to do good by her brother. She wanted to teach him that being the pacifist was going to get him killed, this world wasn't build by singing hymns from a book, it was built by wars, and who ever was the strongest got to rule it until their time was up and someone else took control. It was a long tradition of pain and suffering, and Amata wasn't built for that.

He was built to be the perfect house wife, he could cook, clean, knit, and probably if he would take up the hobby, arranging flowers. Amata was the type of person that was suppose to be raised in a loving home, with loving parents, and a loving sibling. 

And if they weren't born in Fuzen, maybe he would have all that...

But he doesn't, and that is the reason she protected him so heavily and that is also why she became his main antagonist. If she can beat him into the inch of his life and he could take the pain of her punches then he could stand up to anyone that threaten him until she came to save him. He might never understand her logic, but it has always been the way she thought since she started railing on him herself..

"You can't go around just taking other's shit...." Eve finally said as she looked at him, "This world wasn't made for people like you..."

"And until you can stand up for yourself, I will continue to act like your guardian." she said finally standing up, she wasn't going to let the people who did this get to far from her..

Eve looked down at her brother as she passed by him, 

"You can either tell me who done this, or I am just going to rough up people till someone come forward."


----------



## Burke (Jun 13, 2012)

*Nan Kaina *

"Extinguish the flame, vaporize the water, force the wind to stay silent, cause the earth to crumble to dust, and make lightning shudder."

Journal Entry / Day 5 / 11:45 pm / Iwagakure

[[I wish the power of Arkana to do away with this damned curiosity in my heart, for it is to blame for my wanting to venture to Iwagakure. Any sane person would not choose a country on the far end of the continent as their designated first stop. I figure i have proven that i am far from this notion of sanity. However, one cannot suppress blood lust. My battle eager brain has decided to start off this lifelong trek with the country most effected by the hostile coalitions of White and Black. If i am to display my fearful power to any of the wretch that call themselves Black, then i must do it in the place that they have committed their most insulting of crimes, that is, the schism of this great country of rock.]]

First is rest.
-Nan]]​​
Early afternoon in the bustling village of Iwa. Every face was familiar to every other. This particular hidden village rarely received visitors. Harsh terrain, horrible location, and a front line to war are all excellent deterrent for those wanting any resemblance of a good time. The people here seemed to silently accept the truth. Locals went about their menial business, attempting to work through the daily grind in the hopes that it will all be worth it when the time comes to depart back into the domain of blissful ignorance. 

[[Nothing can be blocked out forever.]]

How can it- Iwa was practically the birth place of the split. When the world saw Fuzengakure defect from this place of rock, they took it as a rally cry. A flint that sparked a signal fire that burns to this day. Everyone had to pick a side. Become soldiers in a war that has yet to show itself.

To Nan, whether or not there was conflict was irrelevant. He knew violence is what they desired, and he was always ready to strike back, even strike first if he had to. A haughty declaration for a boy who has never experienced battle. A fact that he not only often forgot, but constantly ignored.

So there he was. Sitting comfortable yet agitated in a small eatery inside the village walls. He got into Iwa quite easily to no ones surprise. The clear exhausted look of a five day trek showed well on his face. Any respectable person would allow this kid a place to eat, however, they let him in without a second thought when they saw he wore the symbol of White.

And so he sat, his food eating away at whatever money he had left. Soups, noodles, bean buns, anything to keep his mind off of whatever danger he may get himself into. He called it "keeping a clean head", but the truth was he was scared.

Who can blame this young boy for that. Hes a continents length away from his home, and directly adjacent to the enemy line, but it wasn't just that. There was someone... friendly. or at least, by war terms, this person is friendly. Their way of acting speaks otherwise. Nan wouldn't really count this person as... on his side. He told himself he would attempt to avoid, but they were partially the reason he was here, as much as he doubted himself.

[[Just as bad as Black...]]

He fished in his satchel for his last bit of coin as he dropped it into the hands of the eagerly waiting cook, hands open, a look of satisfaction on his face. As he had rummaged around, his hands grazed across the jutsu scrolls given unto him by his father. He regretfully remembered the occasional bursts of training he did on his trip over. The whole time, and not one of these scrolls revealed their contents to him.

He stepped outside, greeted by the high sun that had just come from its domain behind the mountains that freckled this land. He squinted as he covered his face. He knew his skin to be fair, and his eyes to be weak, and such solar exposure was doing him no good. Yet he still kept his head looking up, if not for a little while, in search of something to do.

At any moment he should expect some orders, something to do, someone to protect, someone to hurt, some way to make money.

[[Have I been forgotten...]]​


----------



## Kenju (Jun 13, 2012)

*You're Stubborn, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Three
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village
*Difficulty*: 
Medium
*Health*:
99%
*Track*:
---


A small frown had been formed on Amata's lips from the look of pain his sister had created. His own fist clenched from the frustration mustering inside of him. It gave a small tremble of anger but not one that should be noticeable. 

He was fed up with Eve's stubborn attitude that kept blocking his path. She just doesn't understand what he's trying to do here, maybe if for once she can see from someone else's point of view besides her own.

But it's not like her to just put herself in someone elses shoes is it?

No, she just wants to stay inside of her own and judge with the fists that put on a glove that says it will protect him while at the same time attacking his own ideals.

His view shifts to the soft white carpet, no longer wanting to hear the nonesense spouting of from her mouth. He'd rather she just punching him and get it over with instead busting her way into his business.

The thoughts in his mind try to stray off from the subject as he amerces his vision upon the white surface. Movement is caught at the corner of his eyes, the girl in the black hood once again standing before him.

Despite them being siblings, their views are completely foreign to the other.

He want's that to transform that into something more mutual but because keeps getting in his way, he can only try this hardest to prevent her.

"Stop it already, Eve!"

In a bit of an aggressive fashion, the boy swings his body from the wooden seat and face to face with the person closest to him. 

It's not an expression that says he's ready to fight, but one that tells someone that he's really bothered right now would rather not this go any further than it is right now. 

His posture stands straight against her like a wall to hold off an animal, although he doesn't think of her that way he will take measures similar to it considering shes about as aggressive as one.

"How can you just say something like that! Those people out there have nothing to do with this at all and you're just trying to bring them into it! Look, I don't know who the guy was that did it but that doesn't matter I can just wash it off. "

He speaks with peacefully from his heart but he's probably more stubborn than she is actually. Amata just wants there to be as less violence as possible. What's more so is that he has to persuade his own sister of all people not to do this. Shouldn't she be the one that sympathizes with him the most!?

The harsh glare of his sibling doesn't cause him to cower to his knees, besides him always taking the harsh side of the people in this village what Amata is, is definitely _not_ a cower in the slightest

"If you're gonna blame someone, blame me. I'm always the one that's the reason in the first for me getting messed with so you should take out on me right?".

The cheery-headed boy stand as if glued to the carpet and there's no removal for the kind he's using right now. 

[*Save Game*]​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

_HEEEY!!! Don?t run away you bug. I was trying to teach you something fun and that?s how you return the favor? Rhino you bastard, if it weren?t because you are too awesome I would have crushed your horned ass already. Damn, now I?m doing the exercise I didn?t want to do to begin with.

That beetle how far does he plan to go? Maybe he is trying to trick me? And I was here thinking that insects were dumb. Seems like I will have to apologize...once I catch him again!! _

*Akira Kengo*​
" Waaaaaiiiittt!!! "

The agitated voice of the fourteen-year-old can be clearly heard in the depths of the woods. Seconds ago the rhinoceros beetle he spent very very little effort capturing was running away from him. It wasn?t really problem. A genin like him whose physical feats were kind of outstanding for his age was pursuing a pet; he should be able to catch him in no time, right?

As he ran he was moving his legs as fast as he could, for every five steps of his, a normal guy of his age would have only managed two. The muscles of his legs and even of his arms which were moving accordingly with the timing, were expanding and contracting with every effort. His breathing had to be put in sync with his movements as he wasn?t running with the typical ninja stance by loosening his arms; he was doing it in a manner similar to that of an athlete taking part in a race.

" C?mmon Rhino!! "Akira Kengo spits as he accelerates. At this point it was no different from his training, though maybe his routine was a bit more excessive than this considering what Kurusu?s goals for him were.

Tired of running in a straight line watching up not to lose track of the creature, the black-haired lad used strength in his legs to launch himself towards the trunk of a tree before using it as support before jumping once again trying to stretch his hand and grab the beetle in mid air.

For his bad luck somehow, Rhino managed to fly slightly lower avoiding contact with the hand of the boy with brown eyes. Akira?s reaction wasn?t good enough to change the direction of his arm thus he had to land with his first attempt ending in a failure. 

" I was this close! " Akira spoke at the same time he restarted the chase.

This time he increased the speed of his rush. His brain demanding more to his legs, simply he was already doing a marathon. Kengo uses not to underestimate anyone, be it human, animal or insect but never in his 14 years of life he would have thought that a rhinoceros beetle would be outclassing him probably without even knowing.

Trying to retry his plan, he jumped forward passing next to his target. His feet touched the branch of a tree this time. The boy rocketed himself against the kabutomushi and make his move to try and catch it from below. The small breeze of wind caused by his movements pulled the bug towards a new tree. Rhino stayed still.

" heheh.  Gotcha. "

Akira jumped but his small foe just had to fly to the next branch.

" Don?t run! " a new jump this time with him bumping his head with the branch. " Ouch! "Akira Kengo led his hand to his forehead. Once Kurusu?s protege touched his skin he realized how much he was sweating. His little tag game didn?t last only a few minutes.

The small creature descended on the head of the pointy-haired kid. It didn?t intend to run away anymore.

" You rascal... I never thought I would get beaten by a bug. "


----------



## Kei (Jun 14, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
The Female Prince​
Her eyes widen...

Was he really just protecting the person that done this too him? This happened before but still it was like someone hit her in her stomach leaving her reeling in shock. He didn't understand what she was doing for him and she knew she was being selfish, but still who was going to protect him! Father? No, he would leave him to die if it meant weeding the weak from the family. Their mother? She would just watch with that blank stare of hers before screaming like a banshee later. No one would lay themselves on the line for Amata except for Eve!

"THEY WATCHED IT HAPPENED TO YOU!"she yelled back not caring who was watching her now, "They are much as fault as the person who did it..."

That logic was kind of out there, but still it made a lot of sense to Eve! Eve who trained long and hard to protect this person who was protecting the people who watched this happened to him! To protect the person who actually done this too him! This type of logic flew over her head, Amata way of thinking was way too passive for the wild Eve!

Eve saw him stand in her way and it was truthfully the last straw for the girl, as he placed his body in front of her.Sprouting idocracy that she didn't understand, and she truthfully didn't ever want to understand her brother! As long as he was alive and breathing, it didn't matter to her whether he hates her or not...

In the end he was safe and she had less to worry about....

Eve took a deep breath knowing that she got the attention of the priest and the priestess of the church. Her eyes gave them a sharp look, telling them to back down as this was a personal business before looking at her older brother.

"Move..."Eve said harshly standing at a smaller height than her older brother but the crushing atmosphere of her aura made height not matter...

_She had to calm down....

She had to calm down..._​
Nothing would ever get accomplished if she went off her wire again, it'd be even worst when they were in the place that worshiped the phoenix. She was already disrespectful being the way she is, expressing violence would make it even worst...

_"If you're gonna blame someone, blame me. I'm always the one that's the reason in the first for me getting messed with so you should take out on me right?".​_
*SLAP*​
The sound echoed in the building, if no one had notice the two siblings now then all eyes were on them now.

Eve couldn't even control her hand and how hard it went across the boy's face the instant he said that! For a moment Eve had an expression of fear for what she had done, but it quickly changed into the anger because this would have all been avoided!

The sound of gasping made it to her ear, and Eve bit the inner wall of her cheek before pushing her brother out the way. She knew that she did wrong by her brother and by the church, and she knew that she would never be welcomed here like most of the places in Fuzen. The rage that built up in her was reaching its peak...

Someone was going to get it!​
If it wasn't going to be the fucker that messed her brother shirt, it was going to be the next closest thing to it!

She stormed to the door so fast that her hood came off revealing her boyish cut hair and her sparkling sea green eyes. There was no question that she was a girl by her soft feminine features, but the way she carried herself could confuse anyone to think she was just a really cute bishounen male. In the way she walked, talked, and the glare she gave when she was angry was all just boyish...

This was the female that made every day a fight....

This was the female prince of Fuzen!​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2012)

*
**Ajimu Kaki*
*~Training~*

Quickly on her approach she immediately spotted Kuma. Besides the fact that he was rather hard to miss, she was simply glad to have correctly guessed the place in which he'd be around. She jumped infront of the Bear masked man, as he asked her if she was ready for some training. Ajimu's grin grew, liking how the two of them had come to know what each other wanted. It was a strange feeling, but she couldn't help but feel excited. Plus she could also hear a little of enthusiasm in his voice, so he was at least trying to make her get in a good mood. Stretching out her arms she commented:
*
* *"I agree, going to the lake sounds amazing!"*

Spinning around on her heal, she grabbed Kuma by the arm, and dragged him away as fast as she could, wanting to get her training started. They traveled through the village rather quickly, but on their way they received some strange looks. Ajimu didn't mind though, she was use to getting strange looks by now due to the fact that her teeth looked like they were owned by a shark. But now she just wasn't sure why the looks continued, was it because of her teeth, because of Kuma's mask, the way she was holding him, or a combination of all three? Regardless it mattered not, she was going to get stronger, and in the end, that's all that mattered.

Skipping along, the two of them finally made it to the lake. Surrounding was about two layers of tree, and on the ground had been a low level of grass. The mist from earlier had already risen, something strange, as the mist hardly ever cleared entirely. This was good news, as the training could start off with perfect vision, but that would eventually have to change. A little snicker escaped from her lips, as she finally let go of Kuma. She spun around to face him directly, basically bouncing up and down as she explained:

*"Okay, here is what we need to do! Since you know the Body Flicker technique, and I know the Silent Killing technique, I thought we'd both implement this into practice, and after witnessing what they both can accomplish, we'll both try swapping our positions to see if we can learn each others jutsu!"*​ 
Without hesitation she quickly backfired, landing right before the lake. Another smile escaped onto her face, before saying:

*"The plan is simple, I'll use the Hidden Mist Jutsu to cloud your vision. Once initiated I'll attempt to use the Silent Killing technique on you; with all luck once or if you notice me you'll be able to dodge using the Body Flicker Technique. If worse comes to worse I won't actually slice, either that or your mask may get a scratch. But enough about that, let's get this thing started!**"*​ 
Playfully, Ajimu raised her right hand in the air, as she chanted:

*"Hidden Mist Technique!"*​ 
The mist that had disappeared after the morning quickly reformed from the water of the lake. As soon as the battlefield was filled with mist Ajimu pulled her two blades out, dancing and twirling around, until she found herself behind Kuma. She quickly spoke:

*"Already behind you~!"*​
Before placing her blade directly infront of the formers neck. However she couldn't see him, so she was mainly guessing how far ahead she should put her sword to make sure not to harm him. For all she knew he could have already flickered off to some other place. Regardless this was a lot of fun for her, she hadn't had a reason to use her newly learned techniques until now. ​


----------



## Kenju (Jun 14, 2012)

*It Wont Work, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Five
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Church
*Difficulty*: 
Hard
*Health*:
99%
*Track*:
---


The yells come about through the soft throat that still shows signs of a young girl. Their all directed at Amata whose only trying to protect what he stands for. 

But her feelings pour out upon him, but the boy doesn't take a sip from her fountain of emotions. He only lets it wash over his like all else that tries to wash him away.

But because of the person these words are coming and what he's been able to witness up close and personal, there's certainly a part that gently takes that helping hand she gives out away and apologies with tears in his eyes.

However, such a thing can't be displayed because of the 'tree' he's grown, known as his path, that overshadows those feelings for him.

He returns with stern glare of his own emerald eyes reflecting off of his crimson. The sunlight passing through wing decorated glass window from above shines and gleams upon the twin young red feathers.

They should be working in common union, yet....

*SLAP* 

A soft hand collided ruthlessly against a defenseless round cheek. The swift force causes the boy's face to swing to the side like a switch. His red hair trailing through the air quick movement, before settling back down. 

A pink saturation invades the natural color of the white cheek, along with a near bee stinging pain joined along with it. 

Even with that, it's nothing at all, that kind of thing won't have Amata Minami rubbing his cheek in complaint. He's been hit with alot worse, as his sister she should know this, but perhaps there's something else in that red head of hers that just wanted to let some emotion out.

He brushes off the pain like dirt on a jacket and takes his stand back against someone that shouldn't be opposing him. He's ready to take more but Eve dosen't take the offer any further than it already is. 

She presses her palms hard against his yoke claded chest and runs through it with a harsh shove. The push disrupts his balance and causes him to stumble with his black shoes and pants, then trips upon the nearby wood seat that hardly cushions his fall on to it.

The sister moves faster than he does, already stomping out of the holy sanctuary and into the day of light filled with people that her wrath can be disposed upon. 

Amata doesn't waste anytime in his pursuit, reaching onto the back of the seat and using it as leverage to raise his body quicker than normally getting up would. 

Because he's so anxious to quickly get out and stop, the boy slightly trips along the white softness before quickly regaining his running posture that pushes him faster into the outside. 

The black back he runs towards gets larger and larger from his prospective as it starts to match his own. Once the distance comes to a close between them, this time his hand is placed upon her, only this time it's only more a peaceful approach then her.

Before she can leave down the steps, his five fingers wrap onto her left shoulder that's mostly aimed towards calming her down. He pulls himself in front of her, his familiar bandaged face blocking her view of everything else before her.

His teeth clenched almost as tight as a knot, manages to try and speak to the sister that won't come to a reason of words.

"You can't just take your problem on everyone else!"

He raises his voice a bit, hoping to pierce them through her thick head. The boy grasps both of her small shoulders that are actually tougher than they look. He positions her in away that she can only face him and so she can get a clear understanding of what he's saying.

"You think your only solving things this way, Eve....but do you know what would actually happen? What if not everyone will just be okay with you attacking them? They'd come after me because they know I'm your brother and I won't fight back. I don't mind that at all but aren't you the one trying to stop me from getting hurt?!.....I know what Dad does to me....isn't necessarily the best way of teaching.....but I'm fine with the way things are! "

[*Save Game*]​


----------



## Kei (Jun 14, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Breath

He brought up their father, if that wasn't that would stop her in her tracks than nothing would. She brushed his hands off her shoulders but she didn't do anything, her eyes were fixated on the white stair case, almost like she was trying to destroy them with her look alone. Eve took a deep breath as she tried to collect her thought process, if he didn't want her to go out and set things straight then she won't. This was his choice, and she knew that she wouldn't be his guardian forever, so why not try to distances herself now?

Eve looked up at her brother, rage still implanted on her face like it was etched there permanently , but soon her calmed down her the anger disappeared. 

"Just go home then...." Eve said as she pass by him, "Don't worry, I won't do anything to harm these precious people of yours...I need a breather..."

And with that she went past him, she didn't what happened today. Amata had seriously just pissed her off, so she could go look for a fight despite his wishes or try to find a new hang out. Which was hard because the simple fact of the matter was everyone gave her weird looks. Even as she walked though the village, she could feel their eyes on her, she could hear their whispers, their gasp, and mumbles.

_"Is that the Fuzenkage niece, the one that looks like a boy?!"_ a female voice caught her ear as she walked past a store, _"Such shame she brings upon her family!"_

_"She nothing but a trouble maker, always fighting!"_ another woman voice committed

Eve eye twitched, she could have threw something in their direction but the first thing that will happen was that she would think about Amata and she would stop. Or the fact she wasn't as fast as anyone else, so she couldn't out run the cops even if she tried. Eve sighed as she continued on, trying to fight back running to the store where the women were and punching them in the ovaries like they deserved...

"Calm down...." Eve told herself, "Calm down..."

_"I wonder how her family copes?"_ a man voice caught her ear this time, it was  one of those rare instances where Eve would just stop, having her family even being mentioned was enough to stop her in her tracks, and it wasn't a good thing...

_"Her brother is a weakling and she is disrespectful to the clan, she just so wild!"_​
Eve curled her fingers so tightly that it made a fist...

_"It must be something at home that makes them act like this!?"
_​They didn't know...

_"How can such a powerful family, have such trouble some kids?"_​
*THEY DIDN'T KNOW SHIT!*

Eve grabbed a wooden poll from the merchant stand and threw it with all her might in the middle of the gossiping man and woman. It was so close to taking off their heads, and if Eve wasn't scared of facing her uncle she would have committed murder without a second thought.

She couldn't stay in that place for long, so she ran as fast as she could...

Eve just wanted to be some where that wouldn't sprout such crap!

Too her bad luck, she was born in Fuzenkagure...


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*

Water Release: Wild Water Wave: 1/4

This jutsu was tough. It was harder since he needed to learn it alone. This was to be one of his first offensive jutsu. Right now he could hide in mist, evade and trap someone but without his sword he had no way of damaging them. So Jari decided this would be a good way to start off his offensive repertoire. However, Jari was off on a mission so Hossaim had to train. Alone. It was hard keeping his focus but fear kept him in line. If he didn't learn his by the time Jari got back he would likely get his balls chopped off.

_Ok. Suck up the chakra. Dragon, Tiger, Hare_

A bit of water spewed from his mouth and onto his clothes. _Fuck._ He needed more projection, more speed, more power. He needed to make it shoot out not dribble out. 

_Collect the chakra, Dragon, Tiger, Hare, and PUSH_
Several small drops of water left his mouth and onto his shoes. 

_This time. Collect the chakra, and Dragon, Tiger, Hare, and push!_
More water came out this time but it still hit his shoes.

_More chakra this time. All in you're mouth, everything I got! Dragon, Tiger, Hare, and OUT_

A large spurt of water shot out and landed 5 feet in front of him. He noticed something odd then. On of the blades of grass didn't get wet at all. It was right in the middle of where he spat yet no water touched it. The others were soaked or had small droplets running down them but not this one. This one was dry. Was this pure chance or did this blade of grass have some sort of water-expelling nutrient? That wouldn't make much sense since grass needed water. Did this piece need it? Hossaim decided it had to be chance. 

_Again. Chakra, Dragon, Tiger, Hare, push._

Very similar result as last time, except a little less water came out this time. The blade of grass was still dry, despite the others around it being soaked.

It was these moments where Hossaim wondered if anything in the universe really made any sense at all.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2012)

_Okay, now I?m lost and I have no idea where I am. Following Rhino made up for a good exercise but I went just too far....hopefully I won?t be reaching the other end of the village. If people here doesn?t respect me, you don?t want to know what those guys could do to me.

Oh, look! It?s the exit of the forest, now I will know where I am. Wait, this is...
_

*Akira Kengo* ​
" The other end of the village.... "

Akira was carrying a disappointed expression in his face when looking around and making sure that indeed he arrived to the part of the village he did not want to be at. This "other end" as he called it, was the area of Konoha which was located in the opposite side of the house he lived in with Kurusu. 

It wasn?t a zone filled with delinquents nor assassins, but the specific reason why he hated that place was because near of this land was the ninja academy and in order to go home he had to take a detour and go through there. And among this bunch of houses and businesses the event that marked his life occurred. The people here wouldn?t mind breaking the rules a little and try to harm him in some way knowing that even he would get some problems by staying there. 

The young shinobi frowned, he didn?t want to go back to the woods but wasn?t happy with the idea of walking around that neighborhood.  

Resigned, the boy who serves as the container of one of the nine tailed beasts, set foot on those grounds and began to walk. Kengo was trying to go unnoticed, the lad knew that calling the attention and starting a ruckus later wouldn?t bring anything good for him.

_" Good, no one has recognized me yet. "_

His thiking was calming him down. If he moved slowly and carefully he would be able to reach his house in no time. That?s what he thought but...

*Bam!*

An empty bottle smashed against his head. By reflex he turned his head to find the person who did that; obviously that was not an accident. Behind him an old man of around fifty years old, he was fat and bald. For Akira?s bad luck, he knew this man or to be exact he remembered him. He was the one who started everything that night seven years ago though the boy could swear the guy had more hair on that round head of his.

The adult said no words to him and just glared at Akira. As expected, even with such a small action, the eyes of the passers were already fixed on both of them. The youth retook his pace and ignored the attack. But as he foresaw, unlike him, the crowd wasn?t able to ignore him. Kengo didn?t even walke dup to ten steps before a sea of trash would fall upon him. Bottles, cans and rotten eggs; it wasn?t strange that out of 10 only two or tree of the stuff thrown at him would fail.

*" What is the monster boy here!! Get Out!!! "*

*" Stop walking around here, you aren?t welcomed in this place! "*

*" BOOOO!! BOOOO!!! GO AWAY!! "*

Those were the kind of comments coming from the villagers. The adults and teens were throwing things at Akira as they were hurrying him or booing. Meanwhile the toddlers would only see in confusion the hate displayed towards the jinchuuriki.

_" I hate them all "_

Akira knew he didn?t do anything, he knew that he hated them but at the same time he hated himself a little for not having the guts to shout make them notice it. The boy was aware that with his current abilities he could give a good lesson to some of those people but...

_" I wouldn?t be any different from them "_ 

Akira Kengo ran.

He ran away from those feelings that he disliked so much.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 14, 2012)

noblesse said:


> 'You don't know what a shower is?' Sawa asks, observing the girl's frail figure, rubbing a finger on her lips. 'You don't get out much then?' It was the only explanation that she could muster. This girl, a pubescent teen with no knowledge of a shower, is somehow roaming the streets while delivering packages. Sawa wondered if she was a kunoichi.
> 'Let's start over!' She smiles sweetly. 'What is your name?'
> 
> Though not quite as warm, the water is still refreshing. I'm against the tiled wall, allowing the water to rinse off my morning's troubles. Maybe there's a silver lining to this day. I think about our new arrival; A sickly girl with silver hair. Clusters of questions and an undeniable curiosity.
> ...



*Adara Murray*

"Nope, I usual bath at a waterfall. I get out sometimes but not enough. My name is Adara from Kumo, what is your name?"

It was nice talking to this women as the guy stepped out of the room, to her he smelled better than smelling of a beast. She guest it was time to go as she guessed this guy was as well. Atleast she had time to think about the guy than what his first inpressions were than just looks. She unbraided her half braided hair as it was straight with a wave to it. She got up from the couch as her toes touch the carpert. She made sure that nothing fell out of her pockets, she would be in deep waters if she lost that letter. 

"Are we ready to go now, I would like to know your name as well?"

Hopefully she was not rude to the lady who was kind to sit and talk with her. She did notrealized if these two people were ninjas or ninjas in training. She was wondering how badly this day was going to get, hopefully it turns out okay. She could tell that the guy was on nerves was it her or so many other things goining into his life. She scratch the back of her head not knowing what was truly wrong with him or he was just having a off ended day.

"Don't be sad it is another great day to live."


----------



## Narurider (Jun 14, 2012)

*Meiko Nakai*

The sun's rays temporarily blinded the girl as she watched the clouds. She was sat comfortably against a tree. This was her favourite spot, because it was one of the few places she could go that was away from all the hustle and bustle of the village of Konohagakure. She preferred the lush greenery and the individual blades of grass blowing in the wind. It was much better than the place she was supposed to call home.

"Fat Chance." The girl muttered under her breath as she slowly pulled herself up. She'd promised herself she'd be less obvious about _it_ but she couldn't bring herself to do anything. But she had to do something. After all she didn't want her self-proclaimed guardian worry. And then if he worried, she'd have to convince him nothing was wrong. She couldn't help but grin as she remembered what he always said when she got like this: "If you're sure you're ok...Then Meiko, get your arse into gear."

Meiko had to do something at least for him. Maybe she could train a bit...but then again she never really enjoyed training without a partner. As far as she was concerned, training without sparring with your partner wasn't training at all. And her guardian hadn't shown his face for the past three days. He never did that before, so she couldn't help wonder what he was up to.

_Oh well...guess I'll have to find a new sparring partner for awhile._ She thought as her eyes wandered back to the clouds for a second, moving on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama
Jeans, Interviews, Beginnings*

Ever have a favorite pair of jeans? You think that this particular pair is perfect in every way. The cut, the wash, the length, and the way it curves perfectly around your ass. Imagine now that these jeans tear. You don't want to throw them away they were your favorite so they are stashed in the back of closet somewhere. Finally you decide its time to restore this perfect pair of jeans so you go to a seamstress. They fix them and you rush home to put them on. You check yourself in the mirror and the jeans fit as perfectly as they ever did. Your ass looks even better in the jeans.

*"I love these fucking jeans..."*

----

She looked at her homeland from the balcony of her bedroom. This white haired beauty had a stern visage that conveyed the tumult her soul found itself steeped in. It would never be the same not after what she had been through "there". All of the people down below living their neat little lives in their neat little houses with white picket fences. Their existences were simple and unencumbered by the vile tendrils of destiny. Unexplainable emotions filled this 15-year-old girl as she partly envied those who were simple, but at the same time she took great pride in who she was. As much as she yearned for simplicity a person like Win "Tetsuya" Kazama would never be satisfied with that. It wasn't who she was nor who she was meant to be.

"Lady Tetsuya... the Council would like to resume your interview."

That's what they were calling the interrogation, an "interview". As if changing the word changed and shedding the connotation made the intent any different. It was simple they wanted to know what happened out there during her voyage to the "uncharted territory", they wanted to know if she were compromised. Her return was met with a faux appreciation and relief but from the moment she surfaced it was evident they were disturbed. Had Tetsuya been a herbivore of lesser lineage or from an uncontested land like Konoha the reaction would be different. 

"It is what it is. Right interrogator?"

The "interrogator" stepped out from behind the wall. He was a meek looking fellow with glasses who appeared to be a few years older than Tetsuya. The ?interviewer? was a certifiable herbivore that she had to resist mauling.



"Ms.Kazama this is just protocol. It's part of the debriefing process. Coming from a shinobi lineage you should know this is all par for the course. If anything it speaks volumes about the system our council has put in place considering the bizarre nature of your situation."

He smiled at Tetsuya causing her to metaphorically throw up in her mouth. The way he looked at her was almost as if he were flirting. Usually she would use his attraction against him but his studious aura and annoyingly thin neck made her just want to murder him.

"Getting down to business would you kindly give me a recount of the events that took place 2 years ago up until your return."

Straight from how to interrogate for dummies. Make the suspect repeat their story to trip them up in any inconsistencies that might present itself. The problem with such a tactic was not only its transparency but it's placement. Why ask from the onset and not give her some straight fastballs before the knee-buckling curve?

"Me, my teammates, and my sensei were given a mission to set sail and explore the uncharted territory. We were victims of nature, the seas, and the Black. Attacked by all we eventually were shipwrecked on an island. At the time it was just me and another teammate, the weak little herbivore saved my life..."

"Which teammate saved your life?Its my understanding that the phrase herbivore is a favorite of yours.."

"His name is Jonouchi."

"Is? Don't you mean was?"

She cursed herself for the tiny slip up. This part of the story was legitimate, her teammate had saved her life and thus this was the easiest part of the story. But to slip up like this, Tetsuya took a breath before continuing.

"He left to go explore the island and I never found him. Their were others on the island...For all I know they took him."

"But not you Ms.Kazama?"

"After Jonouchi pulled me out of the ocean he set us up a camp in a cavern to protect us from the elements. He was weak of body but not of the mind. He found the perfect spot for us to make camp."

"So how did you manage to survive?"

"I waited for Jonouchi out of some stupid sense of duty. I was the best-trained genin on my squad... I had the best chance of survival besides sensei. But I refuse to acknowledge any outcome in which Jonouchi is dead."

"I understa..."

"Don't you dare say you understand. You see I've had to survive on my own for two years. No one to talk to, impossibly dirty conditions, the brink of starvation. Then I spent god knows how long on a raft no bigger than a twin sized bed trying to get back home. All of this to return home and have the people who sent me into this impossible situation treat me like I committed treason by coming back. So don't patronize me you smug little needle dick herbivore!! I will bite you to death." 

The look in Tetsuya's eyes was wrought with not only hatred but with desire. She wanted him to push her so she could lose control and murder him here and now consequences be damned. Tetsuya began to walk toward him cracking her neck and pounding her fist into her palm, her intentions clear.

"I'll take my leave now,Ms.Kazama. The council is aware of the ordeal you've been through but their not willing to throw protocol to the wayside to accommodate you."

The pencil pusher "interviewer" flitted to the door showing impressive speed in doing so. Tetsuya remained in her room her ears threatening to expel smoke as her anger continue to boil within. 

*Kukuku*

"It's starting now isn't it..."​


----------



## noblesse (Jun 14, 2012)

*Her name's Adara*

'From Kumo? My name is —'
The girl moved before Sawa had a chance to answer. She scoffs, folding her arms. _Who does she think she is, _ Sawa thinks to herself, a finger brushing the hair from her eyes. She rises to her to feet, clenches her fist. 'Listen here you I —'

'Her name is Sawa Ito,' I interject, 'and I am Adeiu Ito.' If Sawa were allowed to speak, both this girl and I would never hear the end of it. Sawa, in a fit of rage, is not good for anyone in the vicinity of this apartment complex. 
'And I'm far from sad.'
I slip into my sandals and quickly hurry over to the girl. 
'Let's get going,' I suggest. Sawa shoots me a look of disapproval, but eventually shrugs off her frustration. 

'Don't make any trouble Ado, and you better fix the door when you come back!' She storms into the kitchen, attending to her noodles. We then depart from the complex. Twelve flights of stairs, a fence and a guard outpost await our descent.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*

Water Release: Wild Water wave 2/4

_Chakra, Dragon, Tiger, Hare, Push_

Not quite

_Chakra, Dragon, Tiger, Hare, Push_

Not quite

_Chakra, Dragon, Tiger, Hare, Push_

Not quite

_Chakra, Dragon, Tiger, Hare, Push_

Not quite.

This was exhausting. He didn't feel like he was making enough progress. He had started off well but now there were just tiny tiny improvements with each try.  He new learning a jutsu was a long process but this felt like it needed something fresh. He decided a break would help. He decided to take a small walk around the village. 

There were many things that caught his eye on his first circle. One was a very interesting pattern on the side of a building. There were two bigger stones on top of seven small ones at the bottom, in which 3 of the small ones had 2 small chips missing. If you looked closer, you could see that 1 of the chips was on top of the bigger stone, merged into the building. He suspected this was due to a construction error causing the chips and then someone trying to cover it up and hoping nobody would notice. But he noticed. He noticed everything.

Back in his yard, Hossaim was moving his hands again. This time, the movements felt fresher. He knew he was improving, he knew he could get it. It wasn't a hard jutsu after all. He would have it prefect by tomorrow.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Training Area I_
_Speed Training_ [2/6]​

Leaving his tools behind to rest is moist earth of Kirigakure, Kosuke darted with as much haste as he could muster deeper into the woods ahead. Bobbing and weaving between branches and leaves, within his mind treating each obstacle as an enemy attack. Twigs and dead vegetation snapped beneath his powerful steps, and squirrels and birds took flight from their homes as his arrival became ever apparent.

But it wasn't much to just move through a forest, evading leaf and bark to enhance ones agility and reflexes. Chakra added a whole new plane of movement, perception, and fighting to the picture. As he raced through the forest Kosuke began to collect his energies once more, emptying his mind to call forth the power of imagination and mixing with it his vital force. He felt a warm yet faint tingling as chakra rushed throughout his body and pooled within the tenketsu of his feet and hands.

A quick leap brought him onto a whole new level of direction. His hands grasped a nearby branch and using that he swung upwards, propelling himself skyward. His legs stretched outwards, the soles of his feet contacting the trunk of a large tree. Chakra stuck him to it like glue, allowing him to continue his ascent. That alone changed a being's perception of the world around him, as _up_ became _forward_ and _down_ became _backward_. Over the years a ninja got used to it, and maneuvering in such a state became like second nature. Yet the change never, ever, felt natural.

Step by chakra-infused step, Kosuke continued along the top of the tree. Using his hands to sling himself around branches and across the circumference of the trunk, he finally made his way to the very top. His knees bent slightly, elastic power building up within his muscles as a quick jolt of will commanded his body to push itself over the edge. A boy ninja blasted through the canopy, catching a fleeting glimpse of the sun behind the mist before gravity lost its leniency. He fell.

Back arching, Kosuke began to approach the ground face first. A large wooden limb threatened him with the promise of breaking his fall.. or maybe his face. Either way, the shinobi wasn't having it. Digits extended and curled around the approaching obstruction, allowing Kosuke to guide his momentum and swing along the branch. He was aided by the chakra in his hands, allowing him to adhere on the spot instead of slipping away or abrasively injuring his precious hands.

He was launched forward, his sense of direction returned to a 'normal' human being's. Another group of trees burst into his field of vision, met by the lithe and dextrous movement of a ninja. Kosuke leaned back, bringing his body almost entirely horizontal as the first obstacle passed over his face. Within his mind's eye, he envisioned the blade of a ninja of White just barely lopping his noggin off. In a time of a single heart beat, his imagination took over.

Enemy ninja dead ahead of him, probably no more than seven, each armed with katanas and shuriken. Kosuke's right hand shot out towards a nearby trunk, attaching him to it and redirecting his movement once more. The first ninja was struck by Kosuke's swinging legs, kicked right in the face and sent plummeting to the floor below. A second one came from behind to cut the boy down, but the Mist genin allowed his momentum to follow through and released most of his chakra-grip on the tree.. leaving only a single finger attached. This allowed him to glide around the tree, and with a spin he alternated hands to hold himself up while his now free arm smashed an elbow into the imaginary opponent's neck.

A third advanced, leaping up to Kosuke's level and unleashing a trio of shuriken upon him. Kosuke moulding chakra into his back, feet, and arms, using the tree as a platform and rolling back (or _up_) into it shortly before springing ahead. He felt the strong wind from his movement breathing through his hair and clothes as a glimmering kunai was retrieved from his pouch. Holding it with both hands, he guided it straight into the ninja's heart and into the timber behind him. The strike rang true, pinning a corpse to its cross.

The fourth and fifth became enraged, running up along the woods to meet Kosuke only a few yards above them. He was outnumbered, it was time to make an escape. Leaping off the tree he was on, he allowed himself to swing down numerous branches, spiraling around trunks and brush as fast as possible to evade potential attacks and cut line of sight. A couple seconds later and his feet touched the soft ground of his homeland once more, and he bolted out of the woods.


Moments later the boy emerged from the forest and returned to his pouch, as well as the weapons he had left on the ground earlier. He panted heavily, sweat dripping down his tinted hair and pale skin, salty drops soaking his clothes and poking at his eyes.

''...heh...Well..'', he muttered between powerful breaths, ''Not too bad, if I do... say so myself... Haa...''


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*

Water Release: Wild Water wave 3/4

Hossaim hands moved faster than ever. He knew this technique now. Now he could only practice it through repetition.

First, he had to mold up the chakra in his mouth, and hold it there. Then, had had to make the seals. Then, he could release the chakra,a but he had to do it a constant rate or it would all just gush out and make a mess. This was the hard part. It was tough to contain so much chakra in you're mouth so he needed to get a lot better at just releasing a constant stream. This also allowed him to keep the jutsu going for longer and at a more consistent rate. 

_Mold, Dragon, Tiger, Hare._

This time, he only let a little out at first, but then a second later it all gushed out of the hole. He had to keep it better contained. This required some good chakra control something he had, but he didn't practice it enough. He had let it slip. He was falling below his standards. Ok, he could do this.

_Mold, Dragon, Tiger, Hare._

No better, A bit of a nice stream at first then overload. He suspected it would get easier the longer he kept the constant stream going because there would be increasingly less chakra that requires control. Encouraged, he tried again.

_Mold, Dragon, Tiger, Hare._

That was better. He let it out at a constant rate for at least a second or two before he lost his concentraiton and let it slip. This time, he had it

_Mold, Dragon, Tiger, Hare._

That was it! He got it. However, it wasen't at full power, but he had gotten the control of it.

_Mold it all up! Dragon! Tiger! Hare!_

The first bit of water came. He felt the rush of the rest comming. Fuck, he had a good amount of chakra!!! Could he control this!? The next second answered his question.

No, he couldn't.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 14, 2012)

*Kuma*
_Training III: Train With A Vengeance_​
Kuma was always surprised by just how enthusiastic and rollicking Ajimu was, in fact he could not even recall a moment where he had not seen her spirited and jovial. It seemed as if no one could not be enticed and brought to a smile from her actions, always the smallest of things could bring about the biggest of smiles. As her face lit up with excitement at the prospect of training at the lake, with a gleam of a fangs her faced turn one to a look of fervent longing to rush there as soon as possible.

No sooner had her words left her lips did she turn on the spot, and grab Kuma's hand and drag him with her vehemently. Whilst they sped through the town Kuma was oblivious to the looks they were receiving, not because he had grown accustom to them but the contact between him and Ajimu. He thought, no he knew an act like that like this meant nothing certainly nothing to Ajimu then what was this bizarre feeling he had? His eyes glued to her hand around his, as if he needed to see it to even believe it. _Was he smiling? Why was he smiling?_ He thought. _No, this wasn't normal, no definitely not, well not for Kuma._ He had to break these strange feelings, perhaps he was poisoned? But Ajimu wouldn't poison him, would she? No, no, no, Kuma needed to step back and control himself, moving his free hand behind his back, he gripped his massively sharp blade tight. He pressed his hand onto the blade until steel broke skin, still clasped tightly he pushed his hand down the blade before retracting his hand from his bloodied blade. Kuma closed his fist tightly blood dripping from his fist, but his goal had been achieved, the smile he could not explain was now gone it was replaced with a single silent tear. _Good,_ he thought. 

No one would even see Kuma smile or cry, not whilst he wore the mask of the bear. Soon the smell of the water from the Lake reached him, soothing the bear. Once they hit the Lake, they both stood there admiring the beauty of the lake for the briefest of seconds until Ajimu turned with a snicker and let Kuma go, as soon as he turned Kuma hid his bloodied fist behind his back not wanting her to see, seeing led to questions and questions led to answers Kuma did not know how to give. Thankfully Kuma was spared from that, Ajimu was luckily full of passion and bounced in front of Kuma vivaciously, as she knew training was moments away, someone as happy and fun as Ajimu should never know or have to understand the darkness which surrounded Kuma, no one should have to go through that, Kuma knew this better than anyone.

*"Alright, sounds good to me. Just please don't try to kill me."* Kuma joked trying to mirror the same passion which Ajimu displayed. *"I think three demonstrations coupled with three trial runs each should be enough until we master the other's technique." *

When the last word escaped her lips Ajimu black flipped towards the lake displaying impressive dexterity and elegance. Kuma chuckled as Ajimu, before stopping with some alarm unsure if that was genuine or him acting, slightly scared that it may have been the former. 

*"Again, don't kill me, scratch me or the mask is fine. As long as by the end of the training I am still breathing, just no death please." * He joked once more before nodding at Ajimu, *"Sounds good! Come at me bro!"* He teased.

Kuma watched as Ajimu dramtically and playfully rose her hand and then chanted the very jutsu of their village. As soon as the technique took place Kuma made a dash for the lakes water, he thrust his hand into the icy depths, the dark murky waters turning a deep shade of red. Kuma held his hand in the cold water, allowing it to numb pain and stop the bleeding. Eventually he pulled his hand from the water examining the cut, making sure the bleeding had stopped and seemed clean he rose to his feet to start the training.

As soon as Kuma fully extended himself to his full height he felt the presence of a blade at his neck and Ajimu behind him, her playful voice in his ear. Kuma did not flicker immediately he was unsure why he didn't, as if he was waiting, wanting Ajimu to have another excuse to touch him. As soon as that thought entered his mind, he shifted his weight to the balls of his feet and then in one solid motion he kicked the weight to the tips of his toes and pushed himself off the ground as he flickered off. 

With one hand he gripped the massive blade at his back, but he knew it would take him two to fully wield it. He brought his other hand around the blade and clasped his fingers around it, opening the cut he just sealed. But the pain was minute to him, he had endured worse bringing the blade swinging from his back with every ounce of strength his body processed he managed to split the mist in a straight line right up to Ajimu until they could see each other.

*"You are going to have to do better than that... Ajimu Taki."* He teased resting his blade on his shoulder before raising his hand up to Ajimu and beckoning her towards him, it was the last thing she saw of him before the mist returned covering them once more as it returned to obscuring all vision.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Water Release: Wild Water Wave 4/4

Ok, that didn't go well at all. After completely drenching himself with that last failure, Hossaim needed to go inside and change clothes. Back in his yard and relatively dry, Hossaim knew that full chakra was a bit much right now. He had to build his way up.

_Build 55% chakra. Horse. Tiger. Hare._
Perfect. Even release and everything.

_Build 65% chakra. Horse. Tiger. Hare_
Good, but not perfect. He lost it a bit at the end. Rushed it out a bit too much. He sucked more than he intended to. Ok, try that again.

_Build 65% chakra. Horse. Tiger. Hare_
Perfect that time. He was fuck drenching the shit out of his yard. He decided to finish at one of the training areas before he completely flooded the place.

At: Training area 1

He saw it was mostly unoccupied except for one guy practicing his speed off near the middle, so he world practice at the dummies.

_Build 70% chakra. Horse. Tiger. Hare_
Yes, he got that. Now, with all the chakra he could build!

_BUILD! HORSE! TIGER! HARE!_
FUCK YEAH! He sent a powerful, constant shot of water right at the dummies. He dummie got knocked over and drenched by the amount and power of the water he was throwing out. He had also drenched most of the area around him. Sweet, jutsu completed.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
Training Area I
_Speed Training_[2/6]​

Now was a good time for a break. Kosuke sprawled out along the damp, cool, comfortable earth, his emerald eyes gazing up towards a hidden sky. As much as he loved his home, he often thought of what it must be like in other villages who almost always had a clear view of the heavens.

Once the sweat dried away and his muscles cooled, Kosuke flipped off of his back and straight to his feet, collecting what materials had been left around the area and placing them back into his khaki bag. Slinging it over his shoulder, the shinobi walked away from the site, heading down back towards the village to let his mind wander. As he always did, he concentrated on moulding small portions of his chakra as he wandered off.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki*
*~Training Part 2~*

For a single moment she held still, directly behind the man with a mask. Then, without a seconds warning, he quickly disappeared without making a sound. This had been the plan, but she wasn't expecting it to go so well on his end; perhaps she had underestimated the Body Flicker's capabilities. Regardless she was simply happy to know that he didn't receive any bodily harm, at least from her anyways. She quickly kicked off the ground, back-flipping, and landing on her feet a little ways away. As the mist cleared, Ajimu took notice that he pulled his giant blade off from his back, perhaps he wanted to give a try to the silent killing technique. With a wide grin, Ajimu proclaimed:
 
*"Alright, I guess it's now your turn to try and get me! Let's see if we can pull this off this time, and if not we can try again and again until we get it right*!*"

*As soon as she finished talking the mist started to reappear, surrounding the two in a sightless white haze. Here she was a bit uncomfortable, while in her mist she had total control, she would take advantage and get the enemy while they were blind. But here the mist originated from the 'enemy', it wasn't hers and she didn't know where he could have moved to. Ajimu, with a little chuckle, realized that this must be the same feeling others feel when she uses the Hidden Mist technique on them; it must be frustrating. 

The air was cold, and her vision was blocked. She naturally had her two weapons in hand, ready for anything. Of course she wouldn't be using them to counter an attack that Kuma may deliver, but it was always good to keep your defense up at all times, just to be safe. But even with her swords up, she knew she wouldn't be protected; Kuma would undoubtedly attack her from behind, as that's what the Silent Killing technique entailed. Having her swords in hand wouldn't protect her from a offensive maneuver towards her neck, that much was obvious. So, was she simply putting to much effort where it wasn't needed? 

By the time she had finished thinking these thoughts, she could feel a presence behind her. She could hear the faint sound of his breathing, bouncing all around inside his mask. While this certainty made him feel so much more human to her, it also gave away his location. Regardless she didn't move one single bit, she wanted to see what he would do next, to observe how he acts in battle.  

Although rather large, he placed his giant sword directly in front of her neck, just as she had done earlier with her Kiba. Granted the sound it made when placed was louder, largely due to it's massive size. As well the blade had been a little too close for comfort, landing itself two inches away from her neck. But how should he know, he's wearing a mask in this heavy mist, and is attack from behind; if anything, he should be more blind than she was.  

By the time she realized it was her turn to move, she started to concentrate chakra towards her feet. She had done this before to stand on water, however this time the sensation was different. She was using the chakra to try and boost her way out from the situation at hand. With a little bounce she exploded the chakra from her feet, jumping high through the air, twirling as she came landing towards the ground. 

While executed, the technique wasn't exactly correct. The movement wasn't instantaneous, and instead, simply propelled her into the sky. Also, this technique wasn't nearly as effect as the Body Flicker, mainly due to the fact that she was nicked on her elbow. The cut wasn't too deep but enough to sting. She winced at the pain but tried to keep silent, she didn't want to worry Kuma over nothing. 

Soon the mist had started to fade once again, with a frown appearing on Ajimu's face this time. She was saddened that she didn't learn or apply the technique correctly, but Kuma wasn't exactly silent either. It just showed that they both needed to train a little more. Regardless she had hoped she would have learned it with much more ease; the techniques were harder to learn than she initially though, but that wasn't exactly a problem though. They'd just have to work a bit harder is all. With a change of expression Ajimu smiled, exclaiming: 

*"Alright, let's try that again. My advice to you is to be a bit more patient. Your opponent won't figure out your movements if you're silent and slow, instead of noisy and fast. In fact, your enemy's brain will be so worried about where you are they won't even think any logical thoughts about where you're coming from. Just remember to stay as silent as possible and then go in for the kill*!*"

 *However, even though she was lecturing him, she knew that her mistake in implementing the technique he showed her was far worse than the few mistakes he made. With a sigh, Ajimu built up the courage to ask:

*"Can you tell me exactly how to use the body flicker technique? I built my chakra up to my feet, but when I tried to use it I simply went sky high, that obviously is not what's supposed to happen. So can you tell me what I did wrong?"*​


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Streets of Kirikagure

As Hossaim walked home, he wondered what he should do next. He supposed he should wait for sensei to get back from his mission. Hossaim looked up. He tried to remember the last time he had seen the sky. It had been a while. It was a wondrous day. He spent the entire time staring at the clouds, wondering what sort of water formed them and how they got the different shapes. He got annoyed at people who said "look, theres a sheep". No, it's not a sheep. It's a cloud. Get over it.


 He did remember this one cloud. It was an odd one. It had tow large holes in it. It was very thick on the bottom of them, got spiked on the edges then flat on the top almost skimming the top of the holes before right in the middle of them shooting up to form a mountain. He wondered why there were 2 random holes in the cloud when the rest were fully formed. He thought so hard that he failed to pay any attention to where he was walking and proceeded to barrel over the boy from the training center.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Streets of Kirigakure_​

Kosuke continued through the streets of the village, drowning out the constant buzz of activity around him. Merchants, shinobi, groups of friends, all contributed to the cacophony permeating the road. He let out a long sigh, slipping his hands into the comfortable pockets of dark pants. Staring through the crowd, one person caught Kosuke's eye.

''Isn't that... the Hozuki brat?'' he muttered to himself. He had seen the boy before, here and there around town. The Hozuki was quite popular with the rest of the kids their age, so it was kind of difficult to not take notice of him. Kosuke decided to follow him, having nothing better to do at the moment anyway. He walked along, keeping himself a dozen or so yards behind Hossaim. Kosuke couldn't recall if he had ever met the boy formally, but now was as good a time as ever.

His left hand retreated from the confines of his clothing, reaching into a pouch to retrieve a single shuriken. With a quick flick of his wrist, Kosuke sent it flying towards Hossaim. He purposefully aimed it to land at the boys feet and in such a way to make a noticeable _whizz_ through the air.

_''I wonder.. how good of a ninja he is''_ he thought.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Streets of Kirikagure 

Hossaim heard the whiz. He had noticed the boy behind him but thought that they were just going the same route. Hossaim immediately used the body flicker to avoid the attack and appear behind the boy. Why was he being attacked for what seemed completely no reason. He hadn't offended the boy in any way, had it? Jari said he often pissed people off just by the way he acted. Is this what was happening? He drew his sword and pointed it at the boys back.

"Is there a particular reason you attacked me?"


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Streets of Kirigakure_​
Kosuke only smiled, tilting and turning his head back to get a good eye-shot of the boy behind him. He took note of the sword in his head, seemingly composed of water. How innovative.

''Attack? That hardly qualifies as an attack. I was just testing your reflexes. Your senses. A ninja can be attacked at any time, by any one. We all have to be ready for that.'' He reached into his khaki pouch, withdrawing a folded Fuma Shuriken, and then with a smile, ''Really, I'm just trying to help you out... as the superior genin of Kirigakure, I find its my duty to ensure other genin are being polished to become great shinobi for our home.''

He took a moment to analyze the Hozuki's features. That sword was quite impressive, _''I'll have to look into that blade more closely sometime''_ he thought to himself before scanning the boy's clothing, facial features, and eye color. A vivid picture would be crafted in the mind before resigned to memory.

''Care to lower your sword?''


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Loaction: Streets of Kirikagure

Superiour Gennin eh? Those people who pretended they were better than others were quite annoying. But whatever, if it pleased him to think that then Hossaim wasn't going to intentionally soil his party. If he truly was superior it would show eventually.

"I'd qualify any attempt to harm me as an attack, but whatever you say"

Hossaim put his sword down but didn't put it away. He kept it at his side. If it came down to it he was sure he could beat this guy. He needed to practice anyway. But he wasn't going to force anything. 

"A weak kunai throw is hardly a good test, an academy student could dodge that."

His interest in his sword was off putting. If he attempted to take it Hossaim would not hold back.

"Made it myself. With some help"


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Streets of Kirigakure_​
''..Hah'' A cocky smirk materialized over Kosuke's already confident face. The boy had retaliated with a snide implication, that of a 'weak' demonstration of shurikenjutsu. It didn't bother Kosuke much though, he knew he was damn good, and the ''attack'' had hardly any effort put into it at all. 

''It wouldn't have harmed you. I'm good enough with those tools that I could've hit you if I wanted to. Besides, what kind of attack is aimed at the ground you're walking on?'' His eyes shot down towards the shuriken sticking out of the soil before returning to the boy's blade once more. ''Not bad. You've got some skill, fashioning something as fancy as that. But can you use it?''

It was a slight taunt, to be sure, but Kosuke was indeed curious as to how the Hozuki would wield such a blade. Was he an aspiring swordsman? Goals were always good, and maybe this kid would be an awesome swordsman someday. _''Probably not Seven Swordsmen material though.''_ he thought.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Streets of Kirikagure

Did this kid want to fight? Hossaim was sure that once he got into hidden mist this kid had nothing to hurt him with. What was he doing then? Hossaim had no idea.

"Well, you tested me. Are we done here now? Or is there something else you want?"

Was he going to try and steal his sword? Hossaim would never allow that to happen. This kid would pry it from his dead body. No, that wasn't what was happening. 

This kid was picking a fight, Hossaim was sure of it.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Streets of Kirigakure_​
''Perhaps...'' Kosuke took a few steps away from the boy. Another quick flick of his wrist and the first blade of his Fuma Shuriken swung out and locked into position, ''Would you like to have a friendly little sparring session? I'm interested in that sword you carry, and I want to see what you can do with it. Plus, it'll help me figure out exactly how far ahead I am of the other genin in our village. What say you?''

It was all pretty simple and straightforward. Kosuke brushed a stray piece of cream hair away from his face, making sure to get a good view of the boy's head. He kept an eye on any changes in facial features, just in case. Whenever someone decided to make a sudden move, it usually was always reflected in a twitch or movement in the face before the action itself. It was a good way of judging whether or not an opponent or prisoner was about to play their hand at something.


Begin Rivalry Event​


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 14, 2012)

*Kuma*
_Training XII: Today's A Good Day To Train_​
It was then with a passing breeze did Kuma fully witness the prowess and skill which could be found both in Ajimu and the silent killing technique as he looked down at the top of his kimono a clear long slash cut through his clothes, luckily enough he body flickered out of the way before skin was broke but it served as a warning to the dangers of the technique. As he looked up he saw the wide grin of Ajimu, he could not help but smile when he saw her grin. Ajimu was sure a crafty one under her smile, perhaps there was more to her then she originally had let on.

*"Alright, don't worry you can do this, you're the best Shinobi I know. Now prepare yourself, I am coming for you Ajimu!"* Exclaimed Kuma, this was not part of his act but the truth. He rated her abilities to rival his own and that made her the best Shinobi he knew.

Placing his cut hand towards his chest he pointed his first two fingers towards the heavens before muttering his three favourite words, Hidden Mist Technique. Then in that moment a growing viscous white mist began to engulf the two of them obscuring one from the other. Kuma clipped the blade tightly in both hands, closing his eyes whilst taking in a long inspiration of air before expiring. With his eyes still closed he allowed his ears to stretch out and listen  first he muted out the chirps of the crickets whilst continuing to send out his ears to listen to every detail, until the only sound he could ear was the padding of feet hitting the ground. 

Once he could only hear the sound of running feet his grip tightened around the hilt of his blade pain evident in his hand, making the blade unsteady in his hand. With only having the blade for six months Kuma was still adjusting to the massive weight of it in his hands, this proved costly to him as it was not his weapon of choice. Wielding a blade this size slowed him down, it also increased his emission of sound dramatically as not only was it sound big and noisy but due to the physical demands of wielding the blade it increased his breathing making his expirations harder and louder thus making him susceptible and more likely to be heard. He truly disliked using the blade and wished just to whip out his chain and sickle but that weapon was for killing not training.

Kuma made his move circling around before darting towards his target, even as he moved Kuma knew he was being far too noisy, he was literally a bear from how much sound his was generating. But eventually he reached the back of Ajimu and flung the blade out in front of her neck, however Kuma had a fleeting suspicion Ajimu, no he knew Ajimu heard him coming but yet she remained where she was. She was being kind and perhaps didn't want to offend him. He shook his head slightly with a half smile, she was insufferably cute.

*"This is suppose to be training, not take it easy on the bear."* He said from behind her leaning into her ear with a chuckle. As he lent away from her he waited for her to flicker away, hoping for her to get the balance and shifting of chakra in the feet right. In a sudden burst of movement and a massive sound echoing from in front of him, he saw the outline of Ajimu shoot towards the heavens. Dispelling the mist which lay in the area, seeing Ajimu propel herself directly into the air caused Kuma to erupt into a fit of laughter, something he has rarely ever done.

By the time her feet touched the ground again Kuma had regained control of himself and was laughing out the last of it. He was walking towards Ajimu, but the laughter halted immediately when a new scent hit his nose, _blood_. It wasn't his blood, it smelt sweeter, lighter, as if the blood itself was happy. Then the subtle wince gave it away, most wouldn't have noticed but there is little Kuma doesn't notice or see. When he reached her his hand immediately reached for her elbow, as he examined the small cut, it was bleeding but only as much as small cuts usually do. It was perhaps over dramatic and probably not needed but Kuma could not help but act and was already acting before he registered what he was doing. Ripping off a length from his sleeve he wrapped it around Ajimu's elbow before finally finishing with a tight knot. 

*"Sorry..."* He said unsure why he was apologizing, *"Better to be safe then sorry or something."* He muttered. Happy to hear the feedback from Ajimu as a distraction from what he just did. Her words already confirmed what he knew and he listened and nodded to her words, appreciative of her feedback. *"Thank you for the feedback, this blade is so big and noisy I wish I could use my favoured weapon but alas I need to train with this one. I think I am understanding the technique more, it is not only about what your opponent is doing but what you are doing and your approach." *

He was about to give her some feedback for the body flicker technique but was surprised by her sudden question. But smiled under his mask, *"Of course." *Taking the massive blade he stabbed it into the ground. *"The best way to tell you is to show you... Together."* 

He finished with raising up his open palms to her, his bloodied hand exposed to her now. He nodded to her for her to enclose her fingers with his. *"Whilst you had the idea of the body flicker right, you had the application wrong. You do build up the chakra in your feet but you do not merely use it to explode there and then or as you did you soar towards the heavens themselves. You have to build chakra into the balls of your feet slowly, not too much, not too little, once you have the right around you pick the direction to move to and shift the chakra from the balls of your feet to the tips of your toes in that direction as if you are shifting your very weight and balance." *

With a sudden burst of movement, Kuma flickered them both together 10 metres to the right of his sword. Before he turned to look to his left towards his blade which was buried in the ground. *"Now you are going to flicker us back to my blade, you can do it. I know you can."* He said with confidence in her.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Streets of Kirikagure

If it was a fight this guy wanted, It was a fight he would get. The mist in the sky served as a great water source, meaning he didn't need to use as much chakra as usual. First, he needed to make a bit of space. Even if he only dodged it, it gave him some time. He only needed a short release, a little bit of chakra.

Hossaim jumped backwards, giving them about 6 meters between them.

"Have it you're way. This wont last long."

Hossaim swung his sword. A small wave of water cam out form it and went right at Kosuke. The second it came out of the wrod he let his sword go, knowing it would land in the sachtle on his side. Without missing a beat, he threw up the hand sign.

With it, he dissapeared into the mist.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Streets of Kirigakure_​

Kosuke's eyes widened to the extreme. The Hozuki boy was already on the move, prepared to fight here and now, ''R-Reckless!'' Hossaim leaped back, and Kosuke did the inverse. He advanced slightly before seeing the wave of water now barreling towards him. Evasion was out of the question, that attack could pass right on by and hit one of the bystanders on the streets. He whipped his large shuriken forward, precise movement pinching the wave between the extended edge of his Fuma and the folded blades. He followed through on his slash, tearing the water apart with the steel of his weapon.

''You're.. you're incompetent! At least let us find a spot where other people aren't going to get caught in the crossfire! This is our village goddamnit!'' If the Hozuki insisted on fighting here, Kosuke would end it quick. As a shinobi his life was entwined with his home, his city, and even at a young age he was willing to lay it down and embrace death to protect the ones who resided here. Something his father had taught him long ago. A strong sense of loyalty and devotion to ones village.

Another rapid movement with his hand, and the second of four blades from his Fuma Shuriken sprung into a locked position. Mist rolled over, thick and blinding, covering the street. That damned kid better not start the fight here. Kosuke can't protect someone he can't see.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Streets of Kirikagure

"It was a phony. Just plain water, designed to make you move to give me time for the mist. I wouldn't harm the village"

Hossaim was a little shocked the kid even suggested it. Hossaim then moved to differnet area then where he talked as to throw to kid off to where Hossaim was. He also didn't go the complete inverse because he may be expecting that.Hossaim started to move behind him, making the seals as he went. He knew the guy had no idea where he was.

_Snake → Ram → Horse → Hare → Ram → Horse → Hare_

Hossaim was behind him. He spread his hands out. Didn't matter if the noticed now, as Hossaim knew he was about to.

"Water Prison"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 14, 2012)

Hiro

Roadtrip

While dumb (Wu) and dumber (Hiro) didn't consider that two genins alone heading towards hostile territory wasn't that great of an idea but luckily when the paperwork before they could take of was handled, someone did raise a few questions. All of the politics involved, considering that the client hailed from the cloud and the purpose was part of a plan to open a line of communication between factions in the White and Black, the mission got approved.

Hiro, Wu and her partner monkey Monta would be traveling to Kusa first, accompanied by a jounin that had business in the area. The last part of the trip would Chuunin team from Kusa. Whether it was trough these planned precautions or not but they didn't run into any trouble along the way. Closest they came was shortly after crossing into the Black's territory, they were trailed for a while and eventually approached by Fuzen ninja who enquired about what they were up to and where they were headed. They were allowed to move on, but followed from afar up until they reached the village.

There Wu and Hiro split up from their traveling companions and went at their business, the visit to the Noshi clan take long, mostly because they didn't get much of a warm welcome. As soon as they passed on the information, the gate was closed on them, the two hadn't even been allowed to set foot on the property.

"So what now?"

The thing was, they had to stick around for a couple of days. The Kusa team would be busy for a while, and until then they couldn't head back. 

"Now, my dear and somewhat mannish teammate." Radiation confidence, Hiro announced their next move. "Now we will look for something to do!" Tada, that was his epic reveal. Wu and Monta were less than impressed, but followed after him nevertheless, Hiro though walked off with a determination that made it seem like he had a clue.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Streets of Kirigakure_​
So the kid still had some smarts. Kosuke wondered if it had ever crossed his mind that sparring in a street like this would cause unwanted attention from Kirigakure Chunin, or even ANBU. Still, he wasn't about to lose this match because of that. _''This won't last long?''_ he thought, repeating what was now his opponent's words in his head. _''Got that right.''_. Kosuke's idle hand reached into his pouch once more, his fingertips caressing the handle of a kunai and an exploding tag.

The boy had moved, speaking from a new location. That made it obvious that he was attempting to throw off his position, and also made it clear that he was indeed on the move. But where would he be? Kosuke had to make judgments based entirely off of what he knew about Hossaim already. So far.. he only knew of one thing.

His memories came to life, thinking of how just a few moments ago Hossaim had Body Flickered right behind Kosuke, sword drawn. It was an all-too common tactic, to appear from the direction in which line of sight was hardest to acquire. While it was a strategic option, it often failed to work because it _was_ the most common position to attack from, and Kosuke was prepared for it.

He had intended to wrap the tag around his kunai to use as a future trap, but that all shattered when he realized that his enemy was behind it. It didn't come as a shock to him, in fact he was almost expecting it. His right leg jutted forward to shift his weight as his spine twisted, turning his torso to half-face the boy now right next to him. His hand swung upwards, sending the kunai and the explosive tag in the space between the two genin. A Water Prison.

The young Riumi didn't have time to actually aim and throw the kunai, but that wasn't what he was aiming for. As water began to enclose around him, he sent out an invisible thread of energy, chakra pouring into the exploding note and activating the sealed power within. It was only a bit of chakra, not enough to cause any serious damage.. but the concussive force would be more than enough to send to the combatants flying away from eachother, obviously ending the Water Prison even if it had the chance to fully engulf him.

The kid already knew how to use Water Release, something Kosuke hadn't accomplished yet. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*

Hossaim was impressed. This kid wasn't a complete pushover. He decided it was time to stop this here. Hew knew that once he had him in Water Prison it would have been over. Oh well. At least now he would be able to use his sword. 

"Meet me at Training Area 3. 5 minutes"

Hossaim disappeared out the back of his mist and around the corner. Once he was  well out of sight he released the jutsu. He regained a touch of Chakra before entering into the training area. He drew his sword and waited for the kid to arrive. Once he did, Hossaim charged at him shooting waves of water with his sword. The kid could throw kunai, but Hossaim knew with the speed of the water he was sending at him he wouldn't get much of a chance throw one, and even if he did Hossaim could block it with his sword.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki
~Training Part 3~

*To her surprise Kuma quickly rushed over, ripping off his sleeve and tying it around her elbow. Surly a little cut like this didn't need such attention, but for some reason he felt the need to patch it up. Even so, she found it a bit sweet that he'd do something like this for her; but maybe this is just the kindness of the human kind, that they'd decide to take care of others when they're hurt or down. A small smile appeared on her face, but quickly faded when Kuma had started to talk.

It's not like she didn't like listening to him talking, and in fact, loved it when he talked; but she felt that she should at least keep a serious face on when someone else is trying to have a serious discussion. It would be the least she could do to pay him her respects. Although at first he had mostly complained about his faults, where he has a giant sword which creates a lot of noise, and how he wasn't use to it. While this was all true, Ajimu felt that if anyone could over come such disadvantages it would be him; from the time she's spent with him for the past six months, she'd argue he's the stronger of the two, and by a pretty good margin. 

Although then it came time for when he started to explain how she should try and make up for her horrible mistakes on the body flicker technique. However, she didn't quite expect him to try and teach her physically. Granted this may be the easiest way to learn, but Ajimu wanted to put the two of them in same situation, as there was no real physical way she could teach him the Silent Killing Technique simultaneously. But, not wanting to reject his offer, she decided to take his hand.

Before she grabbed it though she had noticed the hand was rather bloody. She wondered why, and thought of multiple possibilities; one of the major ones being that she could have accidentally sliced him with her Kiba when she practiced the Silent Killing technique on Kuma. However she didn't want to be rude so she took his bloody hand regardless, gripping it tightly.

Before they went blasting off he went into a little more detail on the technique. First off she was told not to explode like she had before hand, and that she should build the chakra into the balls  of her feet slowly. If If she tried any different then it may cause the explosion which had occurred just a few moments ago. Then all she would need to do is pick the direction where she would like to head, and then she would zip off to some different place. Also, just like when she twirls around, she'd have to constantly move from the balls of her feet to her heels, to contain the momentum.

This all seemed practical and easy, until Kuma took her through her first Body Flicker. The movement was so fast, and yet scary. She wasn't exactly expecting the sensation to feel like that. She quickly noticed the sword near her before her vision became blurry again. Then quickly, the two landed back on their feet, back at the same position they started out in. Ajimu felt like breathing heavily, this experience, while not bad, seemed tiring. However she managed to keep her cool, claiming:

*"This technique feels weird, but I think I have the sensation down, I just need to...**"

*She slowly poured chakra towards her feet, gathering and concentrating as hard as possible. Unlike earlier, as she immediately gathered all excess chakra and exploded it, this time she calmly and evenly spread out her chakra, waiting for what she deemed the right amount to use. It was a bit difficult, as she was usually impatient, along with the fact that she liked to get things done quickly, but she knew if she ever wanted to master this technique then she'd have to wait it out for a bit. Finally, she felt the right balance of chakra, or at least she thought she did, and zipped towards the blade.

Once landing the two quickly fell down and started to roll towards the lake, and in the end, getting soaked. After landing in the water she couldn't help but laugh; She managed to use the technique, even if she seemed to put a little too much chakra in it. Well it's either that or she's clumsier than she thought she was. She rolled out of the water with haste, pulling Kuma up and out from the water. She smiled, holding onto him tighter, hoping this would solve the problem.

Again the two zipped back to their previous spot, and this time the two didn't fall. Perhaps it was the tighter grip, or maybe it was because their clothes were wet that it made them heavier, thus placing them on the ground more sturdily. Regardless of the reason, she was glad that she was able to actually use the technique correctly, even if she had a while to go before mastering it. Although her job wasn't done here.

She sat down and yawned, all this training was starting to wear her out, especially with her lack of sleep; but she couldn't stop here. She stretched out her arms and legs, asking:

*"Well now that I know how to actually use the Body Flicker Technique, it's time to teach you how to use the Silent Killing Technique*!*"

*Although even when saying this, she didn't know how to make the training easier on him. Unlike with the Body Flicker technique, there was no way to accompany him with the Silent Killing Technique, she could only be the target. Even with that, a new idea popped into her head, one that should make it easier on him.

*"I know you need to train with your Kubikiribocho, but perhaps for now, until you master t**he technique, you should use one of my blades instead. They're mu**ch smaller and will, for now, make it easier on you to use the technique. As well, much unlike the Body Flicker Technique, you can't use the Silent Killing Technique without completely mastering it first, so it's best if you start out easy and work your way up. Anyways, here you go."

*Right after she was done talking she quickly threw her right blade over to Kuma, hoping he'd catch it. Once he agrees and accepts the blade all he'd need to do is use the Hidden Mist technique and practice the Silent Killing Technique over and over again until he got it correct.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 14, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

As they were outside the apartment, she just ramdonly hugged  Adeiu. She did it again she did not mean to do that. She was making a mess about things today as usual for herself. She let go of him as soon as possiable, She started to jumped down the stairs, she kept her smile as like anything was fine between her and Adeiu. She landed on the stairs as she felt a shift in the stair she jumped again as the stair gave away. Her silvery hair fell back into place as she landed on the next stair, she hada odd feeling that he was staring at her.

"Where are we going first?"

She landed at the botten of the stairs as she noticed a guard at his guard post. The guard was thinking was she new in the apartment complexs. He noticed that Adeiu was with her. He was wondering if he finally got a girlfriend or was it just a female friend of his. Adara lust smiled and waved at the guard as she walked down the street with Adeiu with her bright red eyes with eagerness. She stop as she remeber that she did not know the way to well and let Adieu take the lead. She just walk beside him as he would show her around the town, atleast her feet was not bleeding anymore after jumping like that on cement.

"Thanks for showing me your town today."


----------



## noblesse (Jun 14, 2012)

'We're going to see the Hokage's guard.' I reply, examining the envelope that is pinned between my fingers. Having never met the Hokage, there is a tingle of nervousness. I doubt that I am even permitted to have an audience with someone of that caliber.

   We continue down the path; through the market and down several wide steps towards the merchant area: there are stalls packed with a copious amount of goods; eggs, salmon, peppers and other assortments of fruits, pots and pans and many more. I'm walking only a step-or-two ahead of the foreign girl, making it a duty to glance back every few steps.  
   'Do you know what this is?' I lift the envelope. 'What's written on this letter?'


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Streets of Kirigakure_​
Kosuke's body flew a few yards through the air, propelled by his own exploding tag. His feet finally hit earth and dragged along it, digging in slowly as the ninja used the friction to slow himself down and come to a halt. Another long, deep sigh. This Hozuki clansmen was getting a bit ahead of himself. He was also pretty cocky, Kosuke thought. Sure, the Riumi boy was as well, but he had an actual reason for it. He was totally awesome after all.

Scratched hands brushed the dust off his teal uniform, and Kosuke began to walk calmly towards the third training area, folding up his Fuma Shuriken and allowing it to dangle at his side by hooking it to a belt. _''Five minutes.. I can take my time,''_ and he would. He spent part of the time reflecting on the short spar they just had, going over what had happened, the moves his enemy had used, and any patterns he might have not noticed in the heat of combat. All the while, he began to tinker with his ninja tools, threading some metal wire into two kunai and attaching another exploding tag to another. Kosuke grasped a few shuriken and hid them up his left forearm in a small holster up his long sleeve.

_''The kid used both the Hidden Mist technique and the Water Prison on me. So he can already use Water Release. That's not too shabby.''_ Kosuke kept up his mental monologue, turning corners where needed as he slowly began to approach the training area, _''But he still has a glaring weakness, I'll just have to take advantage of it. He won't get close to pulling off that water prison on me again.''_

_Training Area III_​
He had finally reached the place, and discovered to his delight that his enemy was already charging ahead, attacking at first sight. The mist genin readied his Fuma Shuriken, slashing forward with it to parry and negate the waves of water sent towards him. With each swing he made, he released a blade from its folded state, until the shuriken was in it's unrestrained, windmill-like form. He was slightly faster than the Hozuki, so parrying the water slashes only took a bit of effort.

As his opponent neared, he took the kunai with the exploding tag from his pouch with his free arm and launched it towards Hossaim as quickly and powerfully as he could muster. It was aimed as such to remain outside of the range of the enemy's direct slashes, such that if Hossaim wanted to deflect the kunai with his waves, he'd have to leave a temporary opening in which Kosuke could strike. Even if the boy opted not to do that, however, the kunai targeted only a non-vital section at the very edge of his torso. It could possibly slip between the ribs, but even then it wouldn't be deadly enough to end the fight.

Kosuke kept silent, watching his enemy's every move intently. He was waiting for something, that much was obvious. That's what he wanted his foe to notice, but what he was waiting for remained to be seen.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*


He was being underestimated. Hossaim, who was already shooting waves as he got closer and closer. They were just diversions. He took a moment of hesitation releasing an extra powerfull wave so that he could hit the kunai in his stride, so that it came directly behind him. With it behind him, he broke into a full sprint then jumped. The tag exploded and the blast propelled Hossaim right at Kosuke without taking damage. It was beginning to rain. Perfect. Hossaim flew directly at Kosuke. Before he got there Hossaim transferd his sword into water while at the same time using it to shoot water so there were 3 splashes of water flying and 1 sword in water form.

Just as he started to go over Kosuke's head, he grabbed on to the sword and a splash, gripping both so it would be hard to tell which one was which. He send the splash down like a sword to Kosuke's left shoulder and at the same used the real sword to aim a powerfull blow on Kosuke's right shoulder. Not pausing to see if he fell for it, he landed right behind him crouched, and made a backwards twisting slash at the back of Kosuke's ankles.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 14, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Training Area III_​
Kosuke continued knocking the remaining crescents of liquids out of his way, watching as his enemy knocked the explosive kunai behind him and strided forward, leaping into the air. A bad move, but Kosuke wouldn't exploit it at the moment. Using his slight edge in speed, the ninja grasped four shuriken from beneath his sleeve and sent them flying towards Hossaim. The first three targeted his flying water waves, while the fourth was hidden in the shadow of another. His hope was that the momentum from the shuriken and their steel structure would render each splash useless, while the fourth would be hidden until it was almost too late. The rain favored this technique, blotting out the sun, other ambient light, and distracting the eyes with continuous streams of drops, making the shuriken much harder to see.

With that, Kosuke would attend to his true foe. Dragging his large shuriken through the crying skies, the ninja kept watch of his enemy's weapon and moved to intercept it with the open Fuma. His arm bent and the weapon jutted upwards, steel placing itself as a wall between flesh and blade. The Hozuki's trajectory and previous tactics gave Kosuke fair warning that his enemy would land behind him, and he was prepared for it. As Hossaim vaulted over his head, Kosuke pooled chakra within his stomach and then quickly expelled it from the tenketsu in his hands and feet

_Body Flicker Technique_

Chakra coated his body and mist swirled about his figure as he was sent racing forward. In a flash his body was gone, relocated only a few inches from where his explosive kunai had landed. The Riumi turned to face Hossaim, kneeling down to grab his tagged throwing knife. Unfortunately using the technique on such short notice left him unable to utilize correct chakra control, resulting in extra chakra being lost in the process. That was acceptable to Kosuke though, as he was more than positive he still had more chakra than his sparring partner.

''You really should relax more. You just charge in and start going all out. You're showing me all your best stuff and it's just the first date!'', he uttered tauntingly, ''But, you got talent guy. We should do this more often!''


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*

"I don't like to drag battles on. This is me being calm. You have clearly never seen me try."

The rain started to pick up. Hossaim had kept his cool demenour throughout the entire battle thus far. He had no worries. He made a hand sign and disappeared into the mist. The placed his blade on one side of Kosuke. He had the blade suck in the water. He put a good amount of his chakra into the blade,  tough through the blade he couldn't guide the collected water with chakra, the blade could still collect water and disperse it, it just wouldn't be all that controlled. He quickly moved to the other side and made the hand signs for the water prison jutsu. He was not behind Kosuke, but to the side of him. He commanded his blade to shoot out all the water it had collected as well as a large water wave. The large chakra wave would guide the collected water at Kosuke, creating a bigger wave than before, This was sure to catch his attention. He also made sure the blade transformed into water and went with the wave, so it could form and stab him if neccesary. 

The second the wave came Hossaim started creating a water prison around Kosuke. If he defended the wave he would be trapped in the water prison. If he somehow defended the prison he would get hit with the wave. Hossaim was sure he had him.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 15, 2012)

*The good doctor*

Never has a day been so graceful, was Victoria's line of thinking. What was there to feel more fortunate about? There was always something to study, someone to cut open, somewhere to learn about. What made today any different? Well, the answer to that was relatively simple. Victoria had gotten to do her first amputation today.

''Gonna have to figure out what to do with this arm though...'' The scarred woman said, with a slight scratching of her head. There were blood spatters on her face mask, which she readily removed. She had forgotten to take her gloves off however, so on her cheek she left a slight smear of red. ''Really now though, there was no need to spray blood everywhere.'' Victoria said to her unconscious patient. Allowed to do such a surgery by herself unsupervised, it was appealing to her. She'd have to tell her father and mother about the success. ''Hmm, now...'' She said, placing the arm into a case filled with ice.

''...Give it a few days, I'll try to see if it's any good for the animals to eat. It's not good for very much anyways? Eh?'' The odd looking woman asked no one, exiting the room, she'd let the other doctors take care of her now. Victoria had already done all she wanted to do, and everything else was just child's play. Giving the air in front of her a slight wave, the woman just glanced back towards the room she had performed the operation in.

_You have one heck of a body, I wonder what the insides look like._ Victoria thought to herself, before wiping the smear of blood from her face. After she was done, she just ran her hand alongside her cheek once more feeling the stitches. It was comforting, in a way. The feel of it, the slight indentations, the feel of the stitches. Nothing less then the best. She decided to walk outside now, she had already cleaned up in the midst of her thinking. Indeed, sometimes she payed little actual attention to her deeds while she was lost in her thoughts. There was only one way for the odd looking woman to go right now, and she might as well see what the rest of her colleagues were up to as well, who knows. One of them might die, and then she'd get to see what made them special. 

Turning a corner up ahead, she turned. Despite her intelligence, sometimes Victoria felt a slight bit overwhelmed, but it was no matter. She turned once more, going up a flight of stairs. ''Hmm, indeed. I'll check out my fellows for once, I've spent enough time at the hospital for now...just need to finish these stairs.''

''Up we go~''​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 15, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

Fuzen

And so the party took off to explore Fuzen, led by the ever confident and perpetually moronic Hiro. And would ya know it? He actually managed to lead them to a new adventure. 

"Agh!" He walked straight into something that appeared to want to storm straight trough him, in her haste and her anger Eve didn't see the Hero of the Leaf coming around the corner. 
"Hey watch it you dick!" The nerve of that bastard, nobody knocks Hiro the Burning Dragon off his feet without getting ninja slapped!

He was just about to raise his hand when he noticed it actually wasn't some dick that walked into him. It was a somewhat tomboyish but still very cute kunoichi. And a redheaded one to boot! And red heads were hot, just look at Hiro himself. 

"Why....." He offered her a hand to help her get up. "This must be fate, two smoking hot redheads running into each other like that." Despite the fact that he was all talk, he sure seemed confident. "How about the two of make some gorgeous little redheaded babies?"


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 15, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Training Area III_​
Mist again. The rain was coming down harder than before, and Hossaim had once more summoned up a bank of fog to hide in. Kosuke had the time to review their short interchange from before, and recalled seeing a weakness in the Hozuki's tactics. At least, it was a potential weakness and it all banked on whether Kosuke was right or wrong on a single assumption. Droplets crashed and streamed down his body, his attire completely soaked in pouring rain. As Hossaim disappeared from view, Kosuke made his move.

_''The Hidden Mist technique is only particularly effective with strong area of effect abilities and shinobi who know silent killing. A genin around my age... even if he does know Water Release, that makes it even more unlikely that he knows silent killing. Right, I'll use that!''_ The thoughts raced through his brain, as the boy performed a single hand seal. Chakra expelled from his body, intangible masses of energy coalescing next to him to form a standard clone. The real ninja took off ahead, running as quietly as possible towards Hossaim's last known position.

His plan was simple. The Hozuki boy liked to attack from behind, perhaps too often, and Kosuke expected it this time as well. He would wait a few seconds, knowing that the foe often attacked quickly and aggressively from that angle. The exploding tag received a small bit of chakra from the now moving Kosuke, so that it would detonate within a couple seconds. The idea being that once Hossaim appeared to attack from behind, the clone would serve to fool him into thinking that he had truly found his target. An attack at that point would hold him in place long enough for the note to detonate and possibly put Hossaim out of commission.

The heavy waters descending from the sky ensured that Kosuke's already light footsteps would go unheard through the constant hammering of drizzle hitting the earth, effectively hiding his position. Even if the sword-wielding child did know the silent killing method, he forced himself into a corner by using the mist during weather such as this. Hossaim may have been invisible to Kosuke, but Kosuke was invisible to him now as well. He was using his own technique against him, along with psychological tactics. Not too bad for a genin, but even his own technique was flawed in many ways.

It was an awesome fight. He had underestimated his enemy, to be sure, however still feeling as though the upper-hand was his.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 15, 2012)

Shiiro Yuuichi
The Gobi Jinchuuriki
​
A wide, endless wasteland, stretching forever in all directions.

Shiiro Yuuichi, standing alone.

The sky, red with a black moon.

Before him, a tremendous horse stable.  It was busted, broken-down, and desolate, but one of the doors still was in perfect condition.  It had a single kanji for "seal" on it and seemed to be radiating power, exuding an electricity that Shiiro could feel, it was palpable.  There was a single hole in the door, just big enough for huge, sinister eyes to peer down powerfully at him.  Shiiro glared back up in defiance.  He already knew who this was.  That meant he was having a dream as well.  He crossed his arms and rose an eyebrow at the beast, which was rewarded with a deep and angry growl from the beast.  The suffocatingly powerful chakra seeped out and fluctuated around him, unable to touch him fully when his mind was clear.  The beast let out a powerful roar, shaking the ground and making rocks and dust rise into the air, before slowly finally falling. 

"Yeah, yeah, growl and roar.  What do you want, Gobi?"

The growling subsided a bit.  "_Damn human...  You know what i want._"

"I told you, the answer is no!"

"_RELEASE MEEEE!_"

A gust of powerful wind threatened to bowl Shiiro over, the young shinobi barely managing to stand.  He glared at the door.  "I'm not letting you out!  Maybe if I could trust you, maybe if you wouldn't just destroy everything as soon as I let you out, I would release you.  I know you hate being a prisoner, it's the worst kind of punishment.  But you have to remember that you got yourself here."

"_Foolish human!  How dare you speak down to me in such a way!  I WILL KILL YOU AND DESTROY YOUR ENTIRE VILLAGE!_"

Red bubbles of chakra leaked out from under the stable door, threatening to engulf him.  Shiiro just frowned.  "I said no."  With his words came an invisible force, the force of his own willpower that pushed the bubbling chakra back to its owner.  The Gobi released another roar, but it failed to even faze Shiiro.  "Unless you change, you won't see freedom."  With that, Shiiro awoke, laying in his body.  His upper body was a canvas to an intricate sealing pattern.  He had the kanji for seal on his chest, with sealing patterns circling around it.  He got from his bed and headed to the bathroom.  His parents weren't home at the time, and he had the house to himself.  Not that he would even be here much longer.  He quickly showered and dressed, pulling on his pants, boots, and his sleeveless vest.

He leaped out of his window and plummeted to the streets of Suna below.  He landed easily and put his hands behind his head as he walked.  He was already bored.  "I need somebody... to beat the crap out of."


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Training area 3, Kirikagure

Hossiaim saw where the boy was. He release the mist around the boy where ever he went so he could always see his silhouette, but always ensured he could not be seen clearly. The boy would need to know exactly where he was. He would find him eevntullay, but Hossaim would act way before that happend. It didn't matter where the boys was, he could use the sword to shoot water anywhere. He had put more than enough chakra into the sword so he could guide the collected water. He would harden the sword the second the wave was about to make contact, so he would land a bad blow to Kosuke's guy. He had also deliberately attacked from behind twice so the boy would not be expecting an attack from the side. More specifically, both sides.

Hossaim positioned himself to his left side, with the sword near his right. He had to act now before he was seen. Now. The sword sent a wave with all his chakra along with getting rid of the collected water and the sword liquified itself a second later and rode the wave. Hossaim , who was a only about a meter from Kosuke, got out of the mist silently and stuck his hands out to form Water prison. Either the wave or the Prison would end this fight.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 15, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Training Area III_​

*BOOOOM!!!*

The exploding tag burst into force and flame, the sound of which resounded throughout the entire training space. Although Kosuke couldn't know for sure, he was more than confident that it had hit his foe. _''He's so predictable after all''_ he thought to himself, content with the results of his simple maneuver. He thought for sure he was the winner in this match so far. His enemy had used a lot of chakra, and by now had taken probably two hits of an exploding note at near point-blank range. Of course, the tags weren't meant to be lethal, but they would definitely hurt.

It was then that he noticed the fog around him beginning to clear up. Not all of it, however, only a small section of it surrounding Kosuke. _''Damn, he must know where I'm at. But if that's the case.. then he can see me.. and that means...!''_ He went into his pouch, withdrawing his third exploding tag for the day as well as another kunai. His emerald orbs peered back and forth, darting to look for the location of his enemy. The rushing sound of water became clearer and clearer through the rain as the wave Hossaim had sent came gushing towards him. He saw it out of his peripheral vision, and just as he was about to make a move to evade it he noticed to the other side that the Hozuki was next to him. Another Water Prison

_''Shit! Not from behind this time? He's finally learning something.''_

There was hardly any time to act, hell... hardly enough time to think! Kosuke would have to repeat a previous maneuver, something he absolutely hated to do but when it had it to be done, it had to be done. The wave of water as well as the boy's blade came from one side, while heavier liquids began coalescing around him. He swung his arm behind his back, placing chakra into the exploding tag and once more causing a detonation that would damage both himself and the Hozuki.

The specific placement ensured that Kosuke would be sent flying forward, as opposed to either side. This way, the wave and the sword would miss entirely and he would most likely land another strike on Hossaim at the cost of hurting himself. Threads singed from the blast, though luckily the storm around them helped douse any embers growing on his clothes. Kosuke rolled along the ground, distributing his momentum with it to slow himself down and reduce injury. He got up as quickly as he could, looking around whilst wincing in pain to search for his enemy.

_''He had to have been hit. He was right next to me, bringing up another Water Prison. If that's the case, then not only is he as injured as I am, possibly more... but he's also got far less chakra. Heh.. this kid isn't going to be coming out on top today.''_


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*

Hossaim was confident. He had used about 60% of his chakra this far. The explosion hurt him, tough he got a bit of softening from his water Prison. He also had that shruniken wound. But his opponent had a gash from the sword. This guy was just going to keep on blowing himself up until Hossaim was out of chakra. That was enough offense. He couldn't use the sword move again, it took too much chakra. In fact, he should stop using water techniques. This guy would just use explosions. Time to go with the sword.

"Not bad. But can you handle this?"

Hossaim released the mist and charged full frontal with the sword. He tried to mostly attack Kosuke's weak side. This is what he was best at.

He was to be a 7 ninja swordsmen, after all.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 15, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Training Area III_​
Finally, the mist had dispersed. Kosuke glanced down at the pretty decent wound along his side, blood soaking into the tear of his clothing and down the side of his pale skin. He regretted having to blow himself up twice, but it had to be done. He couldn't lose this match. Even if it was only a sparring session, he had to be prepared to make any sacrifices necessary for his village, for his friends, and for Black. If that meant practicing blowing ones self up into a wreck, then so be it.

Pain from the cut shot up through Kosuke's nerves, _''Nothing I can't handle''_ he thought, grasping the ring of his Fuma Shuriken and making sure each blade was locked tightly into position. Passing it over to his right hand, he began to make a short sprint towards his incoming target.

''I can more than handle it!!'' screaming as the two came within close quarters. He thrust his Fuma forward and slightly to the side, aiming to trap Hossaim's water sword in between two of the shuriken's large blades. His left leg planted itself a couple feet ahead of him, knee slightly bent whilst his right leg dug firmly into the ground slightly behind him. He was centered and grounded pretty well, his weight fairly evenly distributed along each leg as his torso swiveled and adjusted itself.

Recalling the sword's ability to turn into water, Kosuke twisted his wrist n' forearm and re-aligned the blades of his own weapon. He began exerting force on it, pushing forward which would simultaneously keep the enemy blade from advancing into his own wound. The shuriken was slightly diagonal, if the Hozuki tried to turn his weapon into water to bypass Kosuke's lock, then the shuriken would be dragged along his torso in retaliation, once again Kosuke was making sure that if Hossaim wanted to deal a blow.. he would have to take one himself.

Kosuke stared straight at Hossaim while in deadlock, his green eyes burning with confidence and spirit. In this moment he took the offensive, shifting weight into his left leg and using it to step forward. His body pivoted slightly, his torso turning to face the water blade during his advance. His left arm bent and his elbow aimed straight for the boy's sternum. With this movement he would be able to strike with his free arm as well as keep the enemy's blade behind him, caught between the two blades of his Fuma. Although Hossaim could remove his blade, the angling and positioning of the two fighters made it extraordinarily difficult for either of them to use their weapons as a means to attack each other. At least... for this specific moment.

Kosuke could feel fatigue slowly settling in. A combination of high speed movement and getting blasted by two exploding tags wasn't enough to completely exhaust him, but he definitely didn't feel like a million Ryo right now. Not counting all the training he had done prior to this encounter.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 15, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_











​

The crowded scenery of the Fuzen Marketplace proved the liveliness of one of the major villages in the Shinobi World. Seri Awaki, a girl who is an orphan taking home in the Church of the Amakusa, felt like one of many insignificant figures within the large village. As she made her way through the plethora of the locals, she held onto the bag of Amakusa valuables tightly. She made sure that no one would somehow unnoticeably take the bag. 

"I've been gone pretty long. I wonder if Yulus-niisan is worried?...

No, he shouldn't be, he's the one who trusted me to get back our stuff from that thief in the first place after all."

A cheerful smile appeared on her face, knowing of how her present life is as good as it could be. Sure, she never found out who her parents were or her past before she was taken in by the church. But having Yulus look after her and for her almost like Seri was a sister to him. That there was enough for her to keep on moving. Yulus was who she needed to motivate to her to find the answers she needed. And as well to achieve the goal she long desired, to see a more kind filled world.

The number of people slowly started to lessen, as she was exiting the marketplace and the view of the Church's Cross started to seem more clearer. She felt the unique texture of well designed gates entrancing the Church while opening it. She walked through this path numerous time, and everywhere she looked inside the Church Courtyard, she could recall specific memories from her past.

It was then she had realized that a mysterious girl wearing a hoodie came running towards her. She would have almost mistook her for a boy if she hadn't noticed her feminine figure as she immediately ran past her. Strands of familiar red hair exposed, which had Seri thinking about who she could be. 

She was part of the Minami clan, a highly respected clan within the village. The clan leader of the village was a Minami, which proved the significance of their reputation and their power compared to other clans. Seri Awaki however didn't know which clan she came from in the first place, she was just a lost wandering soul in the darkness... accompanied by Yulus of course.

Seri began to wonder about what caused her to run away from the church? The girl wanted to help, but she wouldn't be able to know what to say to such a high class individual. But before she knew it, that girl was long gone thus a miss opportunity. Sighing due her inability to be useful, she continued to walk down the path to the Church doors. Speaking of the Minami clan, she recalled one particular person from the clan who she longed to talk to but couldn't have been able to.

In a few moments something... no someone had distinctly caught her eye. The same gloomy face from back when the days of her glimpsing shyly at this boy had came to mind again. She flustered during the moment, in the sight of seeing him again. This boy was part of the Minami clan which explained avoiding him as much as possible. But Seri owed this boy a big debt, still oweing, for _that_ one day.

More importantly, this boy was standing in front of the entrance to the church. What if he said hi to her while walking past him? What could she say to someone like him? Or maybe he wouldn't notice her at all? Seri knew she didn't stand out much to the village, not now or back at the ninja academy. So she hoped for the latter to avoid any awkwardness while walking towards the Church. She even avoided eye contact, trying to look like she doesn't know him at all as she walked up the steps towards him.


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 15, 2012)

*Kuma*
_Training 4.0_​
Standing there with their fingers entwined sent out an odd sensation throughout Kuma's body, not one of discontent but a feeling of soothing ease. What ever the feeling was Kuma liked it, the dumb unexplained smile he wore under his mask before had once again returned. Until Kuma reminded himself with logic that this was training nothing more, nothing less this was not a place for smiles. With this Kuma regained himself and the smile disappeared from his mouth but the sensation he felt remained there, buried but deep in the depths of his body he could still feel the soothing sensation throughout his body.

*"You can do it."* Kuma encouraged as he watched Ajimu concentrate her face scrunched in deep concentrate looking extremely adorable, like a child wishing so hard to make a dream come true. Kuma had to hold back his laughter from her cute face of concentration but soon the need for laughter dissipated as the more she strengthened her concentration the more tightly she gripped his hand, _come on... Do it Ajimu... Flicker... _Kuma thought to himself encouraging her.

Although Kuma was expecting the coming Flicker he was still not ready for it, as they whipped through the air and upon the contact of their feet touching the ground they both fell. Tumbling and rolling together until they splashed into the timid, calm waters. As they both lay there in the cold waters, they both looked at each other and then erupted into a unison of laughter. Ajimu pulled Kuma out of the lake, his robes wet and heavy standing in the lake Kuma twisted his masked head to the left, tapping the right side of his head with his hand, out of the hole in his ear fell out some water and a small fish. Once he had removed his mask of the unwanted neighbour he and Ajimu returned to holding each other, Kuma noticing how tightly Ajimu held him now. He dismissed it as meaningless and he shouldn't waste thought on it.

Once again Ajimu's face of concentration returned but this one looked less pained and more weightless. He smiled to himself knowing she had finally got it and mastered the technique. Within moments he was back by his blade, underneath his mask he wore a proud smile. *"I knew you could do it."* Kuma said affirming his beliefs in Ajimu's natural talent. 

Kuma watched as Ajimu sank to the fall, clearly tired from the days exertions. He smiled down at her, the simplicity of her life was truly admirable to him. Although her words were not meant in that way they stung Kuma's pride, as if she was implying she had already mastered her technique and he was holding her up. Kuma remained quiet as Ajimu spoke and listened slightly wounded from her words. 

It seemed Ajimu was far from down damaging the boys pride, although he knew Ajimu would never seek to do that actively the words still stung but Kuma hid it well as he feigned nodding intently. Kuma knew he would have to train more with Kubikiribocho and for him to truly adjust to it's weight he would have to return to the basics of swordsmanship training, where he would have to pit himself against his very blade.

Instinctively and out of pure reflex he caught her blade by the hilt in the hair, surprised but just how light it was and how perfectly balanced the blade felt. A true testament to the blacksmith who forged the legendary blade. *"You're tired. I will master silent killing technique this time around. I promise."* He said with a burning resolve in himself. As he kicked himself of the ground, hovering off the ground as he floated backwards away from Ajimu. Placing his hand in the centre of his chest once more the mist began to descend upon them.

Kuma took a long, deep breath his shoulders rising as he inhaled before they dropped as he exhaled. He closed his eyes once again eliminating all unnecessary noise, which would distract him from his "target." It took him a while but he finally only heard light steps hitting the floor, opening his eyes as soon as he heard them. _Okay... Now quiet approach... Utter silence..._ Kuma entered into his state of mind when he was about to perform a kill, first he controlled his breathing as if he was almost holding his breath. Next he moved with caution and care, stepping from heel to toe.

As Kuma got closer and closer towards Ajimu he continued to control his breathing to the point where now he head his breath completely as he stepped towards her lightly and carefully. Until he was behind her, bringing her blade around he placed it safely away in front of her neck, putting the blunt side towards her although a blade as uniquely sharp as Kiba didn't exactly have a blunt side. *"Boo."* Kuma said playfully behind Ajimu, he had done it like he said he would, he mastered the silent killing technique in that attempt as the mist began to disappear from them.

Stepping around to face Ajimu he twisted the blade resting it in both his hands and presented to hilt back to Ajimu. *"Thank you m'lady, that's a fine blade you have there."* He said politely. 

Once Kuma had retreievd his own blade, he stood in front of Ajimu now, their training completely. *"Umm, Thank you for training with me today I appreciate that. It was really... Fun. Umm.. I guess that's that then. See you around or something?"* Kuma said unsure on what to say or even do next. Kuma had always been bad with good byes considering most of his ended with him killing someone. But Kuma had meant it he really did enjoy the training and Ajimu's company. He bowed his head once more as a sign of respect and decided he should take his leave.* "Take care of yourself Ajimu."* He said as he turned to leave.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirikagure training area 3

Hossaim was never going to beat this guy in pure strength. He had used too much chakra. He should keep to more blades next time. Then he got an idea.  The second their blades locked, Hossaim knew that Kosuke was going to try to strike him. He shifted his body, ducked and turned his blade into water so that it fell through the blade and down Kosukes side, the side Hossaim then spun to, catching the blade crouched down and solidifying it and thrusting it at the boy's side. Because liquefying the blade and having gravity bring it down and through the Kosuke's sword was far faster than any normal blade could move, he gained an advantage.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

noblesse said:


> 'We're going to see the Hokage's guard.' I reply, examining the envelope that is pinned between my fingers. Having never met the Hokage, there is a tingle of nervousness. I doubt that I am even permitted to have an audience with someone of that caliber.
> 
> We continue down the path; through the market and down several wide steps towards the merchant area: there are stalls packed with a copious amount of goods; eggs, salmon, peppers and other assortments of fruits, pots and pans and many more. I'm walking only a step-or-two ahead of the foreign girl, making it a duty to glance back every few steps.
> 'Do you know what this is?' I lift the envelope. 'What's written on this letter?'



*Adara Murray*

"I don'tknow what is in the letter, do you want to open it? I know it is rude to open someone elses mail. Wven this inportant, could be in that fancy rnvlope."

She was wondering why he was glancing at her from time to time as they walked by the market. Adara noticed a big palace with a few more with a few other mansions. She gessed she was at the right place with Adieu.She had a bad feeling as a guard was watching her and Adieu. She wrapped her arms around herself. She pushed away the thoughts to back to her happy thoughts as she stand on one of the steps. She was actual overwhelmed by the scenery at the moment as she looked around the place. She could not beleive that she made the trip to finish her short mission.

She was wondering if she was dressed okay, bt she was a ninja to her it did not matter at all as she kept staring at the Hokage's palace. To her to just enter with out knocking, what else she was going to do as their was guards all over the place right now. She guessed Adieu was ready as well to enter the palace as she was not nervous at all. She was so excited as she ran up the rest of the stairs as a guard stop her, she jumped over him.

"What do you two want?"

"You are no fun, I am here to give the Hokage's secertery a inportant letter. So let us pass."

"I am sick of dealing with crazy people," the guard walked away.
"
"Adieu, do you know what that guard meant, by the way? Anyway we can still enter, with out any trouble at all."


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 15, 2012)

*Eiji Amane*
"Hmmm...Akira Kengo...Yonbi...fufufufu."
With gentle hand movements he stirred the cup with his right hand on the handle so that the coffee inside is lightly whirling around.
........
He suddenly stopped and takes a sniff of the coffee aroma obviously enjoying it.
"Mmmmm.....lovely smell."
Putting the coffee too his mouth he pours down the hot coffee in a single go.
"Aaaaaahhhh."
A voice of joy escapes his lips as he puts down the cup onto the table and leans back on the somewhat comfortable chair.
"Elena surely knows how to please her customers."
Putting back his head he stares into the clear sky above him with the rays of the sun not hurting his eyes as bad as before.
Despite knowing it might be awkward in public, he moves up his left arm and reaches out towards the blue sky seemingly wanting to grab.
"............."
Silence was in the air, though the calm giggle of a girl broke this silence.
"Hihihihi, I never thought I'd see you do this in public, Eiji."
"Whua!"
Caught by surprise he snapped his head back forward right next towards a the gently smiling face of Elena wearing her private clothes.(Blue pants that reach to her spleen, most notably having a motive resembling a crimson butterfly reaching down the outerside of her right leg area.In addition to that wearing a sleeveless shirt, a much darker blue than her pants with quite the notable zipper going upwards from the middle.Her forearms wearing red fingerless gloves.But most importantly her trademark, that being her yellow scarf.Despite knowing her for such a long time, Eiji has no idea why she wears it always part from her Maid Outfit.)Seems like her shift is over.
"Ack!"
"Hmmm...?Is something wrong?"
_"Of course something is wrong, use your head!"_
People began to stare a bit but Elena doesn't seem to bother nor care, or is it that she truly doesn't understand this situation?
Capable of feeling her breath, their noses not even an inch away from another.No wonder people stare, it seems like they're a couple about to kiss yet strangely don't.An truly awkward situation....
Elena chuckles towards it:
"Hihihi, I suppose even a Eiji Amane is capable of getting flustered."
And moves immediately away from his face, standing with her arms on her hips looking at Eiji in pride.
You so wanted to see me getting flustered?
"Well...."
Taking her arms off her hips she sits down on the well cushioned chair and sits on the opposite side of the small cafe table, crossing her legs and arms she began spoking in a serious tone.
"Look, you rarely ever show emotion apart from your experiments.Apart from me you interact with little to noone.You spend an enormous time locked up in that little room of yours...no...it's more your own world.A world seperate to ours...."
Her expression was intense.Elena is known well among her guests and friends that she is a tremendously caring girl.
........
Moving his head back up, staring to the sky Eiji is seemingly ignoring her.
"You know I won't fall for this."
"........."
"Eiji....I only care for your well being...."
Her expression getting softer seems to have worked on Eiji as he looks at Elena and replies.
"....I know."
"Then...why do you act this way?Is it because of...HER?"
Clicking his tongue Eiji rashly put his hands on the table wanting to stand up, but Elenas soft hands took a hold of them, stopping him from doing so.
Moving back to his seat he seems a bit shaken by her words as Elena seems to have realized she just struck fragile point.
"F-Forgive me..."
With a saddened expression on both their faces their was a long silence between them.Probably 3-4 minutes until Elena's voice made a proposal.
"Say, let's take a walk around town."
"Not interested"
" Ah come on!"
"Tsk."
"Hmmmm.Hihi"
Rushing outta her seat she took Eijis arm and and literally dragged him after her towards the street.
"H-Hey!"
"No complaints!"
Despite her fragile figure Elena was absurdly strong.No chance for a man like Eiji who spends near his entire time with studying to escape.
The two went off into town and some time passed as Eiji decided to take a stroll of his own will and the two got the market.
"You need to man up Eiji!You're very handsome but really...."
_"Really what!?"_
"Oh look!"
Totally ignoring Eiji she ran off to a stand of sorts.
".....Odd.To be such a girl yet she runs like a man."
Eiji muttered to himself shrugging his shoulders and with his hands in his pockets he followed her.
"This is..."
"Yup!"
_"Kirigakure Rainbow Seabass."_
"Don't see them everyday around here...."
His eyes grew big as he felt a aggravating stare towards him.
Slowly and shakingly he turned towards the origin of it and Elena looking at Eiji with...
"ACK!Not your puppy eyes!
"Eiji....!I want this!"
"Yeah...no!Do you know how expensive they are?"
Letting out a sigh he knows in this state Elena cannot be defeated.
"....*sigh* You owe me.Better invite me when you cook this though."
With a wink he took out his purse and payed quite the price for few of the Seabass.
"There goes a week of Cup Ramen."
Wearing a big childish smile on her face Elena took the bag and in an almost lovingly voice said to Eiji.
"Thank you"
"Don't tease me...."
"Hihihi, sorry."
Chucking to herself a small voice spoke out.
"You're welcome..."
"Huh?"
"Something wrong?"
Putting her index finger at her lips she responded wondering.
"I thought you had said something."
"You must have misheard then."
"Hmmm....oh well."
Turning her back on him she took a little glance towards the other stands as Eiji puts on a gentle face and smile thinking to himself.
_"...Elena....thanks.I know why you did this.It's not like you to act so childish...."_
Her words from the Cafe ring through his eyes again:
_"Then...why do you act this way?Is it because of...HER?"_
_"What would I do without you...?"_
"Fufufufu...
Turning around Elena is looking with an oddened expression towards Eiji.
"You allright?"
"Yeah....let's walk some more."
Obviously surprised but happy Elena immediately agrees towards his proposal.
"Yes.Lets."
Turning back around Elena walked straight into a little person, bumping them a bit.
Holding her hand in front of her mouth she immediately apologized.
"Oh my, I'm terribly sorry."
"Elena...be more careful."
As Elena was bowing out of apology to the kid, Eiji immediately took note of the letter.
_To walk around with a letter in such open.Hmmm?"_
He also spotted a girl wearing rather distinct clothes than the Konoha citizens.
_"Interesting...._
​


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 15, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Training Area III_​

_Shlick!_

A blade had met flesh, sending the body alight with pain and dripping crimson. Hossaim's weapon had grazed Kosuke's side yet again, the same wound that had been opened just moments before. But how did this happen?

The Hozuki boy had ducked down while their blades were locked. It was a very, very bad move on his part. The diagonally aligned Fuma Shuriken in his hand was positioned in a way that if Hossaim let his blade turn to water, the shuriken would follow through and cut straight along his torso. Once the boy chose to duck however, his head and face were now in the way. Kosuke was not about to be responsible for the decapitation of a Hozuki clan member in a sparring match.

He had to stop himself, which took a great amount of force and extra time. That time spent prevented Kosuke from moving quickly enough to evade a counter-attack, and even as he allowed himself to fall to the opposing side he felt cold and wet steel slide through the opening of his ribs. He yelped in pain, crashing into the ground and quickly rolling away from his opponent.

''ENOUGH!'' he yelled, dropping his shuriken and grasping at the bleeding gash in his side, ''I almost killed you! No more! Are you insane?! You should never pull off a maneuver like that against someone who's just as fast as you! Or worse against me! I would have stuck you in the face with this damn thing if I hadn't been smart enough to pull back at the very last second!!!'' He was enraged. Kosuke was definitely arrogant and cocky, but he would never want to harm a ninja from his own village unnecessarily. The very thought of it almost happening pissed him off to no end.

''I can't believe this. I'm going to go get patched up. What's your name Hozuki kid? You better shape up, you need to be a proper ninja of Kirigakure! You know what that means? You have to be the best! I'll come back and find you, and when I do you better be ready.''


End Rivalry Event​


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirikagure

Water Release: Wild Water Wave 5/5
That idiot. Hossaim was way under hte blade, yet he pulled it back, allowing Hossaim to stab his side. Hossaim knew about his little trap, That's why Hossaim ducked so low. The Blade was going well over his head, yet the kid throws a minor scale panic attack. Hossaim suspected the kid had no idea how Hossaim would duck. But whatever, If he wanted to end it thinking he was so honorable and shit, Hossaim wouldn't stop him. If the kid wanted to think he won, he can go ahead. Knowing the truth was good enough for him. Tough Hossaim had overestimate his chakra. He should conserve it more in the future. Hossaim was going to train hard, and he would learn the Hydrificaiton technique. On his way back to his yard, he noticed something. There was a house on fire!

Hossaim arrived as quickly as he could. He was the first on the scene. Why was nobody outside? Were they trapped in? Fuck. Hossaim then looked at the flames. He was fascinated. They each made tin jumps into the sky, flickering up and down, each flicker sending more smoke into the ai...wtf was he doing?

This was a great chance to practice his new jutsu. Using much of his remaining chakra, he formed it all in his mouth, then made the hand signs, the shot it at the house. He was tired, yet he had no hiccup in control. He did it perfectly. The constant stream he shot allowed him to completely put out the fire. Awesome! The jutsu was perfect. 

He got in the house and Jari was waiting for him.

"You will now work on speed."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*
*
And then, The star of the show appears*


Tiger → Monkey → Boar → Horse → Tiger

I took a big and deep breath. The chakra I accumulated with those hand seals flowed through mah body and hurried to mah mouth. It?s around 7A.M. and yeah, I woke up to get a light morning training. This is how mah days usually start here in Fuzen!

" Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu !! "

Thanks to the hand seals I made before, mah exhalation turns into flames as soon as it comes out from mah body. A big sphere made of Katon element was shot against the straw doll tied to the tree located like nine or ten meters away from me. Isn?t this nice? now it passed just next to the doll and then...Wait what?!

*Crash!!*

I just closed mah eyes at the sound of somethin? breaking.
_
" ZEEEENKII!!!! "_

" Oh shit!! "

I started to run for mah life.

Now ya may be wondering who?s this handsome and manly boy speaking with ya. I won?t beat around the bush here, bro so listen well. Mah name is Zenki Yuuta and mah goal is to be the best of the best, not that I?m not yet, I just need to show everyone else that I am. The female voice ya heard a moment ago was my mom?s.

Now why am I running away? The answer is easy. Ya see that cool technique I made? It just happened to hit mah house leaving some burns on the wall and the glass of tha window exploded! No big deal, right pal? Anyway, now that I?m finished with practicing It?s time to look for some more fun.

Maybe I could get a date with a gal, haha! 

As I wander around the village I notice nothin?different from the usual, wonder if mah friends are close by, ?cause here yer good buddy needs to be as active as possible, it?s not cool to stay still without doing a thing.

" C?mmon people! At least a guy my age has to be around! "
​


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Loaction: His back yard, Kirikagure

Speed Training: 1/6
"Right, I want you to run as fast as you can across this yard back and fourth 50 times" said Jari

"I don't think I can do that" replied Hossaim

"Just do it"

Whatever. Hossaim knew ne needed to be faster. On that last blow, while Hossaim would have only take a cut on his forehead while his opponent would have gotten a blade through his side, Hossaim knew he needed to be faster. A lot faster. So he began to run. He decided he would try and pace himself, he coulden't do this full speed.

"Go faster" Jari said

How fast was he supposed to run? Hossaim picked up his pace. He wasn't sure what Jari was trying to do. Deciding Jari must have some sort of plan, Hossaim kept running.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 15, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Streets of Kirigakure_​
''That arrogant idiot...'' Kosuke mumbled as he strode through the town, clutching his side to keep the bleeding at bay. He had even asked for a name, but apparently the Hozuki kid was _too cool_ for things like that. Next time, he would humiliate the child and beat his name out of him. His rage escalated, and at this point he regretted not chopping the boy's noggin off when he had the chance. _''He probably thinks he won that fight, I hope he gets a high-ranking mission and gets slaughtered.''_

After a few minutes of walking, Kosuke stumbled into a nearby medical station on the corner of the street. It wasn't _the_ hospital of Kirigakure, but there were enough medical ninja there to tend to his wounds. They weren't that serious anyway, but he might as well get patched up. An open gash in his side definitely wasn't going to help his training much.

As the Iryō-nin came up and began soothing his injuries, Kosuke thought to himself, _''I'm a genin of Kirigakure. It's time I advanced my skills a bit more. That Hozuki could use Water Release already. As poor as he was with it, it's still an edge I don't have, an edge that I need.''_

With that he decided. As soon as he was healed, he would finish the training he had started before... and begin practicing the more well-known Mist ninja techniques.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Speed Training: 2/6

Hossaim was starting to tire. He had run across his yard 7 times, and this was no small yard. He also knew no that he felt fatigue he would start to fatigue far more quickly. Then Hossaim looked above Jari, at a branch. There was a small nest on it. He looked at the nest. Each twig was entined and wrapped around the others, tightening it while also tightening the others. At the bottom it sloped until it hit the branch where it connected with others forming the bottom. The bottom was also heaviilly padded. He coulden't see above the side of the nest tough, since that's where his vision cu...

"What is that jog? Faster!" Jari said

Hossaim sighed. He supposed this was for the best. What if that psycho arrogant kid attacked him again? He would need to win. He needed to get to hydrificaiton before they fought again. He supposed he would just ahve to keep working.

He kept running back and fourth. After 12 trips, he was starting to feel the tiredness a lot more.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 15, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Streets of Kirigakure_​

The wonders of medical ninjutsu. Honestly, what did people do before ninjutsu? His wound was already patched up and taken care of. The Iryo-nin even took care of the bruises and scratches he had gotten from the exploding tags! Of course it cost him some Ryo, but being a ninja had its advantages. You were basically a soldier of the village, and that definitely came with it's own perks. Nothing was perfect though, and Kosuke could still feel a little soreness in his side.

He emerged from the medic station and continued down the streets of Kirigakure. It was a bit later in the day now, the sun now beginning it's descent towards the horizon. As he began removing his scorched jacket and undershirt, Kosuke watched merchants and residents setting up their paper lanterns for the night approaching hours away. Crowds flowed through the streets, to and fro between shops and homes, acquiring general merchandise and food for dinner. Seeing families shopping together made Kosuke think of his old home, and he caught himself pondering the well-being of his mother. He would have to visit her soon.

He stopped in front of an older building, a tailor. The shop had no sign, but Kosuke's father had taken him here when he was a kid. The old man working here, Mr. Toyagama, was a good friend of Tamazuki and was always willing to help Kosuke out. That was pretty often as during his more rigorous training sessions the young man often found himself tearing up his uniform. Without waiting another moment he slid the door open, and walked into the structure.

The shop was dusty, lines of clothes, boxes of thread and needle, and odd machines blanketing the view of the polished hardwood walls and ivory ceiling. Carpets, rugs, and a few stray pieces of clothing dotted the floor, and behind the counter a greying, balding, elderly man with the gentlest smile waved.

''..Eh? Ah, Kosuke! What can I do for ya son?'', as enthusiastic and helpful as ever.

''Hey Mr. Toyagama. I just wanted to drop these off. I messed 'em up pretty badly today, haha..'' He put the bundle on the counter, and the gentleman inspected it, chuckling,

''You sure know how to party... hehehe. Looks a bit more torn than usual, did you get into a fight or something?''
''Not really. Training as usual.''
''Uhhh..huh.'' He didn't believe a word of that, ''Sure, I can have these fixed up for ya by tomorrow. Business has been slow this week, so I've got lots of time.''
''Sweet. Thanks a lot! How much do I owe y--''
''No, Kosuke you know better. This is on me. I promised your dad I would look after you if something happened to him. Sometimes I still can't believe he's gone..''
''He did what he had to for the village, for us. Anyway, thanks again Mr. Toyagama! See ya tomorrow.''

Kosuke exited the shop, now with a bare torso aside from the bandages wrapped around his waist, ribs, and upper right arm. The old man always refused to take Kosuke's money, but the boy was fine with that. He had made sure to leave some Ryo in his jacket pocket, and he knew Toyagama would take it. It was like a game between the two. With that accomplished, Kosuke headed back to his training grounds, letting the miniscule drops of cool mist brush against his exposed upper body. Refreshing.

_Training Area I_
_Speed Training_ [3/6]​
''Well, let's get back to work.'' He would keep the training simple this time around. He didn't want to irritate his new battle scar too much, plus even if he could handle the pain it didn't mean he wanted to experience it. A few moments passed of Kosuke jogging in place, warming up his legs as he prepared to get them pumped once more.

A few quick hops, body rebounding off the earth and elastic force alone, and then he was off. Sprinting dead ahead as quickly as he could and right into the forest. He braked, spun, twisted and turned, surfing the void between each wooden giant. Small branches and soft leave caressed his skin as he moved, a dance of speed between the trees.

In all honesty, he was still trying to get the fight out of his mind. How close he had come to ending a life. He spent so much time thinking about preparing himself for such an event, as a shinobi was often called to do. Each branch the boy passed as he made his way through the wood flashed images of blades through his head. What if he had been on the receiving end? Would he had felt fear? It was only a spar, and Kosuke had not once been scared of being seriously hurt, but what about the Hozuki? If he had made such a mistake himself, would he have been afraid of losing his life?

He dismissed the thought, _''I've never find out. Because I'll make sure through my training that such a thing never happens to me!_''. Twigs smashed beneath each quickened footfall, and into the misty forest he advanced.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirikagure, his back yard.

Speed training 3/6

With each lap, Hossaim tiredness grew. He couldn't keep this up forever. He was now 20 laps in, and he was starting to get really, really tired. But he had to keep going. He had to become a great Hozuki. He would not be a coward like his father. He gave up. He just gave up. Hossaim couldn't understand why. He just lost all his fight. Hossaim would never do that. Hossaim would learn the hydrafication technique. Hossaim would take Samehada at his side. He would be a 7 ninja swordsemen. He would run these 50 laps. Because he could.

Hossaim was starting to get to the point where he had to force his legs forward. He tried to ignore the fact that he was halfway done, and still needed to completely repeat this. He did not let his speed fall. He refused. But how strong was his resolve? He had limits, he should know them. But Jari knew his limits better than anyone. Jari knew he could do it. So he could. There was no denying it. Now he was done 27 laps. His feet began to hurt be he blocked it out. There was no pain that could shake him from his goal. His nature was now to keep running, no matter what pain. There were only 2 things in the universe that could break human nature, and neither was threatening Hossaim right now.

More resolved, Hossaim finished the 30th lap.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 15, 2012)

_Done In The Dark_​
"Mistress...we're ready to begin." A young effeminate male announced as he stood in nearby doorway, his gaze toward a rather impressive monitor in front of him. This monitor was being operated by one person, who obviously being the only other in the room, was the one the young man was talking to. Despite that fact the person didn't seem to even acknowledged him as they continued on fiddling with the monitor. The sound of tapping echoing throughout the whole room. "Ugh...Mistress? The experiment is about the begin. We need you now." He repeated with a little more gusto in his voice. Still no answer and he was beginning to get aggravated. "Mistress Rita! It's time for the experi-"

"Yo, come over here for sec, I want to get your opinion on something..." 

"M-my opinion?" He asked shock beginning to approach the console. In a few seconds there he stood right next to Rita, the genius professor herself, or so they called her.  "Y-es, what w-ould like my o-opp-opinion on?" His voice was laced with anxiety, but he couldn't understand why. He'd been closer to her than this before during certain experiments, yet now it seemed...awkward? The young woman motioned for him to bend down further as she continued to stare at the screen in front of her.

"So guy tell me something. What do you think it sounds like when a persons face goes through glass? The smell? How do you think they'll react? Would they scream? Would their bowels release involuntarily? Oh, did I forget to mention this glass was connected to a piece of machinery?"

"What do yo-!"

The young man's face was abruptly and harshly shoved  into the monitor. The glass cracking on impact. The sound of the sharp shards hitting the ground seemed to be in sync with the man blood curdling screams, so loud were his screams that they echoed throughout the whole building, repeating that each and every one of the interconnected halls, yet despite his screams...no one came. The dancing of the sparks were violent and wild causing the only light in the room to flicker on and off revealing the shadow of one Rita Mordio as she held her head in annoyance. "Really don't you people read signs anymore? It clearly says, right on the door, "No yelling". You know how I hate yelling when I"m deep in though, ugh morons." The professor ranted to the dead man as his body lay limp inside the monitor.

[FONT=""Book Antiqua"]"Professor Rita."

Oh great, another one and it's _her_. "What Nori?" 

 The young blonde pointed out. And sure enough as Rita focused her sight on beige colored door that stood at the entry way, there was no sign. The genius professor looked from the door, to the young man she just fried, and then back to the door again.

"Dammit all! All that valuable research gone because of some mega idiot!" She groaned walking toward the door.

[FONT=""Book Antiqua"]"You just killed a man professor."[/FONT] Nori reminded. 

The young doctor waved her off with no concern. "Yea, yea, yea, send his family a t-shirt or sumthin."

_Elsewhere..._
The sky...covered by the dark awning known as 'night', casting its deep dark shadow over an entire area wooded area. When nighttime fell the call of the animals and insects that roamed during the night would begin. Though just as quick as those noises started, everything fell into a tranquil silence with only the nighttime breeze making the occasional sound as it blew through the large towering trees of this forest. Soon the sound of footsteps could be heard in the area; the footsteps were rather grudgingly in nature, rustling through the grass with a slow methodical pace, as if this was routine the person knew all to well. There was a little bit of light that came from the ink black sky because of the moon, which was as white as snow, casts a dim moonlight across the small amount of area it covered. In the dead center of this light stood a tall figure dressed in a gold hooded cloak.

Consquently this moonlight, coupled with the zephyr of the night that, gave off a rather mystery novel type feeling to the atmosphere surrounding this stranger. The air was 'still' around this person, from the long gold cloak with white trim worn on their body, to the long midnight colored hair that flowed down to the middle of the back, was completely unaffected. The figure was fixated on a site in the sky as they stared off into it. Emerald green was the color of this person's eyes, these eyes seemed to shimmer staring up into the bright white moon, yet their was a sense of indifference behind them if any emotion at all. However there seemed to be a hint of something behind this gaze hidden deep within. So deeply hidden like a well kept secret, but at the same time, open for the world to see. 

*BOOM​*
The area was suddenly bombarded with heavy fire seemingly rocking the forest to it's very core as every fell into utter silence. A smoke cloud was soon floating into the air toward the right, with a fine line of smoke going in in the opposite direction. The screen of smoke soon cleared to reveal the body of a familiar person. Numerous scuffs and bruises were all along the face, the fancy golden cloak worn was completely singed on one side. With a quick acrobatic display s/he landed safely atop a nearby tree.

"Better than before Retsu." A voice boomed from over head. Retsu quickly veered to a disembodied head that loomed over the entire forest. This head belonging to none other than the person who put Retsu here, Rita Mordio. "Same drill as always offspring. You go through the training and I gather the data. The only difference this time around is that I'll be testing not only your fortitude against attacks, but your reaction speed as well. You _must_ be at a certain level, for example, bombs of this level, are only great enough to demolish large buildings. In theory you should be able to wave some of these with ease; however..." The large image quickly scaled down in size, hardly larger than the average persons head.

"I see some visible scuffs and bruises, fatigue and that cloak didn't make it through. Looks like I'll need get it reexamined also..." The scaled down imaged soon increased back into it's previous state. Retsu continued to stare up not uttering a single word, watching Rita mouth as it moved. S/he had no choice in this matter. It was like this almost every single day and would continue to be like this.

"Offspring."

Because when it came down to it.

"Remember that you are nothing more than."

Than a weapon/"A weapon designed by me to be the ideal jinchuuriki for the village. Survival is a key and to survive you must adapt. If you can't survive this, you die, as simple as that. Now make sure the data I receive is good."​With that she was gone and Retsu was once again alone. What's done in the dark, will be brought to the light, but for it, for Retsu a weapon of Iwagakure, what was done in the dark had nothing on the darkness that was the light. 

*BOOM​*[/FONT]​


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 15, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirkiagure, his back yard

Speed training: 4/6

Hossaim's heart was burning. His feet were hurting. His brain was malfuctioning. His lungs were going to explode. His thighs were going to declare war on the remainder of his body. Yet he had only done 30 laps. He needed to keep pushing. But could he push any longer? Every step he took made him more and more likely to collapse. What was he doing? He dind't feel like he was improving. Another lap done. Jari was watching his every step. What was he doing? What was the thinking? What was the purpose of this? He didn't feel himself getting stronger or faster. Just more exhausted. Each lap was torture. 33 now. He was well past halfway, but how was he going to keep this up? 

Hossaim had to find a way to keep running. Jari knew he coulden't do this with his current ability. So what the fuck was he thinking? Hossaim knew he would soon collapse. Will could not override reality. _But maybe chakra could._Feeling like this was his last option, Hossaim moved chakra to his legs. Each step became instantely easier. So this is what Jari wanted to teach Hossaim. Hossaim also felt himself going faster now. It was like he was resting while moving. This was great. Now he could finish these last laps easily. 35 down.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 15, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Training Area I (Woods)
Speed Training_ [4/6]​
Heavy panting permeated the air as Kosuke continued to keep up his speed. Darting and weaving between the trees while trying to maintain the highest speed possible. It was starting to get late, and as the temperature dropped Kosuke could see the wisps of heated breath emerging from parted lips. He quickly raised a hand up to shield his head from a series of branches ahead, shoving them aside only to see a much larger, and thicker, one approaching his face.

A pivot and a knee-drop later, he was baseball sliding underneath it. He focused a bit of chakra into his knee and legs, more than what was required to stick to an object. As a result, the extra energy pushed him back up and allowed him to resume his track. Beads of sweat flung themselves from his body with each movement that running brought, mixing in with the twilight mists blanketing the land.

As he had done before, the young Kirigakure genin placed chakra within his feet and began to run up a tree. He didn't get far though, instead opting to backflip off the surface back to the ground. Enough running, it was time to practice some acrobatics. Chakra filled up his hands and feet as they adhered, repelled, and slid across bark, root, and branch. A series of flips, twists, and general tricking as hastily as possible to accommodate his sprinting. A great combination for speed training.

Still yet, the chains of exhaustion slowly grew heavier on Kosuke. Between his earlier training, his fight with the Hozuki, and his current workout the day was going to leave him very tired indeed._ ''Not so much training tomorrow'',_ He thought to himself. He trained everyday, but he knew after this a day with at least some relaxation was in order.

_''Maybe I'll go see Mom.''_


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 16, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirikagure, his back yard.

Speed training: 5/6

Hossaim was loving this. Now, he could run further and faster without feeling as much exhaustion, and he barley used any chakra, he just had it circulate it in is feet. He was now done 40 laps. The problem was, he was still exhausted from before. However, he knew now that he would be able to easily finish his last laps. 41 gone now. He took a glance at Jari. He looked delighted. This was his plan after all then! He learned a new skill and was improving his speed and stamina at the same time. This truly was a stroke of genius from Jari. He had trusted that Hossaim would figure it out. Hossaim ran and ran. 44 laps now done. Damm, this chakra was great, but it didn't hold him from tiredness completely. His heart and lungs still hurt, but it felt more manageable now. 45 laps. He had this. 46. 47. His feet were killing, but he pushed on. With chakra at his aid he would not give in 48. Not much more now. He almost had it. 49 Final stretch. Put everything into it! Hossaim touched the gate of his yard, then collapsed into it. He did it. 50 laps. Unbelievable. Jari came over.

"Good job. Now, to test it out. We race, 1 lap around Kirikagure."

Hossaim smirked. "That sounds like fun, but I need some water first."


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Breathe

It would be stupid for Eve to ever think that the world was made to be out against her, but it would be even more idiotic if she thought that life wasn't a bitch. The girl had a level head when she was calm, she could actually process information and things of that nature, but anytime the girl got angry it seemed like nothing could calm her rage. Even when she was brought by the police to her uncle's, she would be snapping and he would only smile at her and call her his little angel.

But she was far from it...

She was far from that grace, she would happily let the world burn beneath her feet if she had the choice, but if it wasn't for Amata even if she had the choice to do some damage she would have to pass it up. This world was cruel, yes there was no doubting that, but did she hold something dear here? Eve looked down as she brushed back her hair and looked at the sun...

Maybe... Maybe there something more to her than protecting 

Their uncle, Mykage always told her that she would find her reason for her to be on this earth, and when she does she will become more beautiful than all the flowers of the world. Eve frowned, their uncle was always like that throwing around compliments making them seem loved, but she could see through his deep blue eyes that he had something planned. Something that she couldn't even fathom, but she made sure that Amata didn't get too close to him...

Slowly and surely she began to drown in thoughts...

The young girl with her hands in her pocket walking through a village that didn't even want her. She carried a serious expression as she looked into the deep blue sky,  not noticing where she was going she bumped into a person...

But not just any person...

An idiot...

"Who the hell are you?" Eve asked as her face scounge up into one of the most disgusting looks ever. With her hands still in her pocket she got up to his face, "I don't think you know me that well,eay?"

Eve loved gangster movies when she was going up, so trying to imitate them was only natural for the girl...

Her face returned to normal before she notice something, she never saw this person around her before and he had that sort of aura around him that made her ask the next question out loud...

"You are from White aren't cha?" she asked before smirking a bit, "Hey why don't you go back to that place huh? Your kind isn't welcome here."


----------



## noblesse (Jun 16, 2012)

We both silently agreed not the open the letter. Although she was chosen as a messenger, we both had no business with the contents of the package. We make our way to the manor, and Adara blissfully lets herself in. She hops over the guard, ever cheerful with a dash of curiosity. 

   'It means we can enter.' I fold my arms, tagging along behind Adara. We continue up the spiral stairs until we come to a curved hallway: the hall arcs around the manor and the doors line a cylindrical concrete structure in the center.
   'We're here.' I think aloud, letting my arms hang. It's the first time that I've entered this building, and ?afraid to admit? lost. One of these doors must lead to the Hokage's office.

   'Which one?' I ask, waiting for a signal from my new, albeit strange colleague.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 16, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirikagure, His back yard

Speed Training: 6/6

After Hossaim took a 10 minute break to regain lung functionality. Then, he met Jari outside of his house.

"Looser buys supper. Ok? Go!" Jari said.

Hossaim took off immediately. He pumped the chakra to his legs and then kept running faster and faster. He had to avoid the towns people. Jari was still ahead of him. Hossaim then made a move for the rooftops so he could run further undisturbed. Every time there was a split Hossaim would jump it, tough this was starting to be a problem as he was loosing momentum. Hossaim jumped down right in front of Jari then went full sprint. He needed to put room between them.

Hossaim turned a corner at fulll sprint. He and Jari were neck and neck. They were getting near his back yard. It was almost over. Hossaim was starting to tire, Jari pulled ahead and!

"Nice try Hoss, but suppers on you!?


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2012)

_Steampunk
Amegakure
Fuck..._
 
*
~*~*

We are the new generation of the world. And as such it is our responsibility to create a better future. To surpass our ancestors and to claim the earth and build it from the scraps left from past conflicts. What the old has left our now in our hands, we fight with our hearts intact and in the process we will forge new bonds that will last for a life time, or doom us in the outcome. 

Such is life. Such are people, such are humans.

What is the cause of human anguish? 

Conflict?

Right...

Truth be told humanity, it doesn't matter how old, enjoys conflict. There are no true pacifist, just a large amount of cowards that will eventually kneel to their nature. 

Humanity is kept in a leash because God knows what we're capable of. We are violent creatures that need to cleansed. Humanity needs to be paved in seas of blood and tears, they need to witness pain and anguish for them to truly understand how others suffer, they can never truly know sympathy. Their horrid creatures that will one day die with their "honor" between their legs.

There is not a single human being that needs mercy, they all need to be cleansed in a sea of fire and blood... But...

I admit, some are worth of praise, and some are worthy of life. That is why I live. I myself believe that I am the only one that could save humanity from its darkness, however I myself hold my share of hatred. I suppose it was all thanks to that man that once held me in his arms, he built me, therefore I am his machine. And he wants White destroyed...

So who am I to say to no to him?

I will extinguish them, the blight of humanity that radiated sin itself. I will cursed them with my presence and cause humanity to truly witnessed the judgement ...

"Of the man that will cleanse this world." 


*~*~*

In the midst of a broken city, there walked a young man who's body was cloaked within a jacket. One that propelled the continuous downpour that raged upon this small city. His feet helped him coursed through the heavy winds that this storm caused. Amegakure seemed much more violent that what it ever was before. A City of Machines, build in the middle of a vast sea, dark and and always humid. The sun never shined, the clouds always reigned the void that we named sky. A city that became the home of this child who continued to coursed through this fierce weather. The roads were dark and no sign of life was detected. It was completely remote. Much like the emptiness of space, no other sound but the drops of liquid that touched the earth was heard.

The boys eyes were hidden, goggles were placed on his face, his mien reflected nothing, an empty glare that focused forward. A speedy pace, people who sat within their warm homes and comfy couches looked out their windows noticing this youth defy nature itself. What thrived this young man to continue? Only he knew, but the thought burned in this skull and caused the child to move at fast as he could manage without attracting much attention form what he perceived as a threat. However in his mind, humanity itself was a threat... he was that being that would one day cleanse this world from sin! At least... that's what that man once told him. This thought itself caused the young man to feel conflicted, yet proud.He would consume the worlds sin, and create the Utopia that Black had promised, he believed that even though imperfect, he would surely cause a change in the world. But to do this, he would need to rid it from it's plague.

His feet stopped, his head swayed left, then slowly sway right. His eyes were scanning the area, it seemed to be quiet, people were still within their homes, and the rain seemed to increase in strength. Placing his hand within his pocket he pulled a watch, it was 9: 34 PM. He was a bit late, but this was irrelevant he got on his knees and focused slightly on the floor, under his feet was an entrance to a sewer. He coursed his hand above it and swiped it left from left to right, it reveled a few letters that captivated his interest. Two Letters in fact: "SP" The youth lips formed a grin and he placed both his hands on the metallic lid, forcing his body to stand, he pulled the lid of and entered the hole, placing the lid back on it's place and soon turning to a small door.

"About time you arrived."

The voice of a girl resounded on the area, she stood next to the door, eyes pigmented plum, hands crossed, her back leaned on the wall, her mien reflected a unhealthy amount of annoyance. The youth stared at her and a small, plastic smile formed on his feature.

"Sorry."

"Keep it yourself. You knew that the time was 9 o'clock, you're now 40 minutes late, you poor excuse for a experiment."

"It was my day off." 

Said the young man as he took his jacket off to reveal some pretty simplistic modern clothing a dark t-shit followed with these long pants that matched the color of his shit. His hands coursed to his head, as he placed his index and thumb on his glasses, the woman before him continued.

"Save me your bullshit, you know you never have a day off! Don't go slacking off just because I'm you new examiner."

He continued to take those goggles of and throw them aside. His eyes reveled, pigmented amber a slight line coursed from the tip towards the bottom, like those of a demon. His hand coursed through his hair, his brown hair that was wet thanks to the rain, his hand coursed through it until it reached the end. He stared at the female that continued to blabber about, the side of his lip lifted in annoyance and he soon leaned and told her.

"Shut up, Katherine. I don't need a lecture."

She gulped. Those words radiated a dangerous amount of hatred behind them, coupled with those eyes these youth.... this creature would cause any sane human being to cower slightly. The emanating aura of blood lust continuously radiated on this youth's soul. His eyes seemed to pierce her gaze, and soon a cold sweat dripped from her forehead, the fact that this youth was capable of such a feet, knowing he was but a simple genin that could still be killed by just about anyone, he was to be feared...

**Slap**

However, this woman soon retaliated and her hand smacked straight on his cheek. She did not fear this child...

"Hurry up. It about time we commence our training." 

She turned an opened the door that was behind her... So this was why she was chosen? He placed his left hand on his cheek and slightly started to rub it, as if to repel the pain he looked at her as she continued to walk forward to her destination. 

"...Damn him. So he found a feisty one? I hate these kind of people..." 

He followed, soon to start a small... test.

​


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 16, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirikagure, Training area 2

Power Training: 1/6

Hossaim took a rest day after that. He slept through most and watched some tv. He surfed twitter and the web. He chated in a chat room for a bit. Read the first few chapters of this new magna just released called Mastermind. Then the next day Jari called him outside.

"Ok Hossaim, now were working on you're strength" Jari told Hossaim. "I want you to punch this tree as hard and as many times as you can"

"Ok"

Hossaim thought that was a touch odd, but he didn't let it bother him. He punched the tree. It hurt like a bitch.

"Ow! Jari, what is the point of this?"

"Just keep going"

Hossaim punched again. Then again. This was killing his knuckle. This was ridiculous. He couldn't break this tree. All he had done was crack the bark and scratched his knuckles.  He punched again and again. The pain was starting to numb out, and the bark and broken off. Now he was at the tree itself. Each punch dented it more and more. His kunckle was bleeding now. he punched again.

"Jari, this is doing more harm then good."

"No it isn't. Keep punching. Here, ill bandage you're fist."

Jari pulled out some bandages and wrapped them around Hossaim's fist. They cut of the bleeding imediatly. 

"Noe keep punching. You're getting there"

Hossaim sighed, and threw another hook. This was not helping. But he would keep punching. Because Hossaim listened to family. He always would.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 16, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Training Area I (Woods)_
_Speed Training_ [5/6]​

_''I wonder how Father used to train...''_ the teenager thought to himself darting around the forest, leaping over fallen trees and breaking through green and brown gates of bark. The cold air and constant movement was beginning to take it's toll. His lung ached, as did his throat and muscles. The best way to ignore the agony was for Kosuke to think about other things.

As he kept running, he thought back to the day his dad had ''died''. To this day he still didn't know what had happened, the shinobi refused to tell him, and his mother always just repeated, _''A monster took him away.''_ Of course, Kosuke knew he was no longer alive, but for god's sake he was 14 now! They couldn't keep the truth from him forever. He was old enough to know.

Kosuke came to an abrupt stop, taking a moment to gather himself. His chest heaved with each powerful breath, issuing out visible clouds into the cold atmosphere. Hands placed at his hips, he stared down at the ground for a moment before turning around and beginning a slow jog. Time to head back home.

About a minute of rest and the boy began to pick up the pace, slowly escalating to a running speed. He thought back yet again on the day his father never came back out. He scoured the memories, searching for any kind of detail he might have missed. Something about a ''vicious turtle beast''. Kosuke had heard that Kumogakure had street legends of giant turtles off their shores, perhaps that what happened to him? Did he try to infiltrate a White country only to be taken out by some sort of guard animal?

Tree after tree passed by him as a clearing the wood got closer. He was almost out of the training grounds, something he was looking forward to. As much as he loved to train, Kosuke was looking forward to a good night's rest. Finally after all his effort, the sea of wood parted and he was back in open space.

Without even stopping to catch his breath, the genin grabbed his back and began the walk home.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 16, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*

Location: Kirikagure

Power Training: 2/6

This was wearing on Hossaim. He felt the blood seeping through the bandages now. He coulden't take this much more. Jari was the only family he had left, why did he have to suck so much right now? But Hossaim would finish this. He was a Hozuki till death, and that meant always following you're family. So Hossaim punched. He punched the shit out of that tree. But he couldn't do anymore. Anymore and he would break his way. He needed to stop. The tree was almost done.

With a powerful punch, Hossaim drove his fist through the remainder of the tree. Jari opened his mouth but Hossaim cut him off. 

"I'm washing my knuckles then taking a break. Well finish later"

Jari looked stunned. He just nodded as Hossaim went inside and cleaned off his kunckles. He stopped by the local Hozuki healer to get his kucles fixed up then he left out onto the streets. He would go by the market see if anyone he knew as around.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 16, 2012)

Hiro VS Eve

Fuzen

"Who the hell are you?"

_Pffff, how rude. What kinda lady talks to a devilishly hansom stranger like that, girls are weird.  _

"I don't think you know me that well,eay?"

*"Did you hit your head when you walked into this brick house."* Yes, he actually referred to his body as a brick house. He also actually posed a bit when he said it, considering his age he didn't actually have that much muscles but semi casually he seemed to be working on some kind of visual feast. Obviously the end result must've looked a lot better in his head than it did in real life, it actually looked a bit stupid.

*"Nevermind."* He had seen trough that hard to get arc, he didn't mind putting a bit of effort into winning her over. *"Well we don't know each other at all, my pretty little carrot top but how about we change that."*
He went down on one knee, Eve wasn't the only one that had picked something up while watching movies. Though in Hiro's case it hadn't been movies he enjoyed, his mom was the one that called all the shots at home and that included the movie picks. She was a fan overly dramatic and romantic movies. 

He went with that classical hand kiss routine while he introduced himself. *"I'm Hiro Yagami, Konoha's Burning Dragon, Hero of the Leaf and master of the Burning Dragon school."* All of these titles were self proclaimed, including that last one. His Burning Dragon School actually only had one student. A neighbor's kid, this neighbor had tricked Hiro into babysitting by appealing to his larger than usual ego. A dangerous thing to have, in combination with a lesser than average intelligence. 

"You are from White aren't cha?" she asked before smirking a bit, "Hey why don't you go back to that place huh? Your kind isn't welcome here."

He frowned at this, considering his experience so far on this side of the 'border' this shouldn't have been such a surprise. The thing is, it was quite a surprise. He didn't really get the whole White VS Black thing, mostly because he couldn't be bothered by politics. With no personal experience with the topic, he didn't have an opinion either way but he was one of few. 

*"Honestly, I don't really care about the whole."* he stood up and shrugged. *"Besides I don't intend to talk politics with you, I was thinking of ditching those two monkeys."* He pointed at Wu and her partner monkey, who were distracting themselves while they waited for Hiro to finish making a fool of himself. They knew what he was like and things were easier if you just let him crash and burn. *"You could make me some food or something and then we can make out."* He wasn't actually that much of a charmer, he was also completely unaware of how much of an ass he was.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 16, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirikagure

Power Training 3/6

Hossaim enjoyed these walks. He could breath the air of the village better than at home. He could feel the atmosphere. This was a nice little break from punching the tree. He knew Jari understood that he wasn't disobeying him, just taking a breath from that ground and pound. He knew this training was necessary but a few hours in between really did miracles. He took a seat at the ramen shop.

Hossaim returned to his yard. Jari was waiting for him.

"Ready?" Jari asked Hossaim"

"Sure" replied Hossaim.

"Ok. lift these" Jari told him, pointing to a large pile of weights. "They will get progressively harder, but once you can lift them all you will notice you're strength has improved"

"Sounds logical" replied Hossaim.

Hossaim lifted the first 4 weights. No real problem so far. The 5th one needed both hands to lift. Jari was watching him. Judging by the trend of his training with Jari so far, Hossaim worried just how heavy these weights were about to become.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2012)

*Fubuki Tenjoin:*
*Location:* Konoha - Training Grounds [*Forest*]
*Speed Training* [*1/6*]

 ---

_Slip._

Dammit. He was getting sloppy. Wiping a bead of sweat from his forehead, Fubuki leapt off the tree branch again and continued the training activity. This was his third time today doing this same exercise, and already he was getting tired. His stamina was becoming a growing issue, but...that could be taken care of later. Right now, increasing speed to match his skill was the priority. 

The exercise was crossing the two hundred metre track to the target in the least amount of time, training both his speed, and memory. It took a while to memorize the correct route at first, but he managed after a few tries. Currently his best time at this was...well, he couldn't remember, but he knew he hadn't surpassed it yet, which showed an evident lack in growth. 

_Slip, crash.

_Falling from the branch of the tree, and landing flat on the ground, he sighed and looked at the clouds above. It was already the afternoon. The sun was setting, and painted the sky a brilliant shade of crimson. It was a beautiful sight, but...not one he could behold for any longer. Quietly, he held his hands up to his face, and looked at them. What was going wrong?

"I wonder," he mumbled to himself. "If father was here, what kind of advice would he give to me...?"

Angrily rubbing his eyes for no particular reason, Fubuki got up and leapt onto the tree again. His father was dead. What was the use in asking for the advice of a deceased man? Right now, he needed to improve himself and honour his wishes - alone and independently. He wouldn't be able to grow if he relied on others all the time. He pressed on.

Eventually, after one or two more crashes, Fubuki made it to the target, propelling himself towards it with one final Shunshin, and slicing through a branch in the way. Upon reaching it, he sheathed his katana and took out a kunai and carved onto the tree, marking this as the twentieth time this week. Yet, still no progress. Why? Was it a lack of progress? Or something else? Sighing in resignation, Fubuki decided he'd rest, and continue tomorrow. He'd had enough for the day. Maybe he'd do a mission or something tomorrow?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara pointed and random choose a door, it was not random at all she just wanted her new friend to think that. Actual she glanced at the map that was pinned on a wall of the whole palace. She bows to show some respect to the Hokage's sectery. She waited for the Hokage's secetery to say something, as the sectery go up from his desk. The secetery bows back as he sat down waiting for Adara to present him with the letter.

"Here is your package, that is so inportant." 

"I thankyou very much. Spend your time while you are in Konoha. Spend some time sight seeing then hurrying back to Kumo."

"I am not going to rush off just yet. I want to hang out with my friend,Adieu. I may even stay the night if I miss the last train of the day." 

She left the office with Adieu, as they went back down the curving staircase. As they went out back to the streets of Konoha. To her that was easy. She twirled around as some people just stared at her from her werid looking suit from Kumo. She did not mind at all, she was liking the attention a little bit as she felt like she was at a big street party. She stuck by Adieu side, as she may get lost if she just ramdonly ran off with out him. It was up to him where they be goining next, as she remember of a guy and a girl bumping into them earlier. To her they could run into them again. 

"Hey Adieu, where are we going next? You decide, as I pick the first place that we went to."


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 16, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: His back yard, Kirikagure

Power training 4/6

Hossaim's back hurt. These wights were heavy. He had to lift most of them from the knees. He tried to remember the last time his back had hurt this much. It had been several years ago. He and his father were playing chess. He was crouched down on the floor and his back started o really hurt. His dad had seemed unusually disinterested that day. The game had lasted a long time, causing Hossaim's back pain. He had then beaten his father, something that had never happened before. His father committed suicide 3 days later. His father had been too soft, too emotional. He didn't stand up to the Hozuki name. Not like his mother. His mother died fighting. Not an enemy, but disease. When the fight was lost, she ensured the future of the Hozuki clan by granting him Samehada. The Mizukage had reserved it until Hossaim had proven himself. So prove himself Hossaim would.

Hossaim lifted more weights. He wondered if Jari could tell what Hossaim was thinking. Hossaim had lifted 15 weights so far. He estimated there were about 30 or 40 in this pile. He took a deeper estimate. 34-39 depending on hoe curved or dipped his ground was. Couldn't be any more variation or the fence position would be more changed. So Hossaim lifted another one. This was beginning to become a struggle. While light at first, the steady increase in weight made it harder and harder until it would eventually become too heavy for him to lift. 

But untill that weight came, and a little after it, Hossaim would lift.


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Little boys~

Eve smirked as he brought his little deal with her...

He didn't know how to deal with a Fennikkusu female now did he? Eve placed her hand on her hips, there was no doubt that she hated being a female, but it was sometimes a blessing in disguise sometimes. She could act cute to get out of trouble with the older people and she could act interested in those little boys that dare to confront her like this. It was something that made Eve feel dirty deep inside of her body, knowing that she could make a male quake...

It was a dirty trick played by females, but a trick sometimes well used...

Eve walked towards him, her hand on her chest as they made it to his flexing muslces...

"Oh my..." Eve said as she squeezed his arms, "I didn't know you had such guns~" she purred before stepping on her toes so her lips will be positioned right beside of his ears...

"Next time you even imagine your tongue down my throat, also imagine me biting your tongue clean out of your mouth." she said before pushing away and brushing her hair away from her forward, "Learn how to talk to a woman of my caliber, low life!"

Eve carried herself like a straight male, but she knew that sometimes being a woman had it upsides. She smirked before turning her back to the boy, he was seriously annoying, but not before looking over her shoulder and smiling at him.

"Eve Minami..." she said, "Remember the name of the woman that put you in your place, Beast of Konaha! Ha!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 17, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

Fuzen

*Mommy!*

Well the only redeeming part about that was this cry for his mommy was kept to himself, the fact that he was nervous was evident on his face though as this girl suddenly started flirting with him and even squeezed his arms. He may act like he knows what he is doing, he actually doesn't and this is even more so the case when it comes to indecent proposals to women. 

He was just fourteen, obviously he had no idea what to do with them. Well he had an idea, even he wasn't that stupid, but he was far from actually backing up all of that talk he did. All the grand standing was a bluff, which turned out to be easy to do when it seemed highly unlikely someone was actually going to call your bluff. 

*"Uh....Wha.."* His voice cracked and what followed was mumbled so soft that it was barely audible. "Wait...Uh..."

She didn't seem to hear him though, her head moved toward his. He closed his eyes and could actually hear his knees shaking. Was she going to kiss him!? These Fuzen girls were crazy! They would just steal a poor kid's first kiss like that ! Harlots! All of them!

She didn't go to his lips though, instead she placed them close to his ear. 
"Next time you even imagine your tongue down my throat, also imagine me biting your tongue clean out of your mouth." she said before pushing away and brushing her hair away from her forward, "Learn how to talk to a woman of my caliber, low life!"

With his unsteady legs and from the suddenness of it all, he actually fell over and landed flat on his butt. You know, he never thought he'd be really scared. And when it had happened, he couldn't believe she could terrify him anymore. She did.

*"Wow that turned real creepy, real quick."*He mumbled to himself, it took him a second or two before he recollected himself and got up. 

"Eve Minami..." she said, "Remember the name of the woman that put you in your place, Beast of Konaha! Ha!" 

The taunting finally snapped him out of it though and he got riled up. 

*Who the hell did she think that she was! More importantly.....Who the hell did she think he.....Uh....He.....She? *

It must've looked comical, as he was trying to figure out what he was trying to say (Actually think would be more appropriate) as he went over it he was actually using his fingers to count, for some reason, to make sense of it all. 
*
Wait....Who the hell does she think I am? Yeah, that sounds about right. Who the hell does she think I am!*

He had eventually succeeded and he ended this inner proclamation with a proud finger pointing to the skies!

*"Strawberry-chan, you're a scary woman......Using your sexuality like a weapon huh!? Huh!?!?" *The second huh was to emphasize his point. *"Not while I'm here!"* Then he boldly made the following statement. *"The Burning Dragon will not be defeated so easily"* He ended this rant with this catchprase he had been wanting to test out. *"For I am Hiro Yagami. Not even the stars are safe in the sky!"*

He stole that line, if that much wasn't obvious. But he was pretty sure you couldn't get sued for using something you saw in a comic in real life. Right?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 17, 2012)

*Shiiro Yuuichi
"The Next Generation"
Mission Start!*


*Spoiler*: _ The Mission Details_ 




Mission name: The Next Generation
Client: Your Village
Rank: D
Description: There?s always another generation of ninja coming up from behind the current one. To ensure our survival as a village, as a way, and as a species, we must nurture their minds and guide them along the right path. Even Genin can help advance the next generation. Help an Academy Student with their studies for 3 days, and maybe even teach them a new trick or two.​



Shiiro looked over the mission once more with an interested look on his face.  He had to show some little kid the ropes, show him how to be a real ninja.  Plus he had to help him with a bit of his homework.  No problem.  He lowered the slip of paper with his mission on it and looked up at the huge house before him.  It bordered on the ridiculous, to be honest.  It was huge, the biggest house he'd ever seen.  It wasn't that the owners looked incredibly rich.  It was the fact that they had taken a tiny house and built up on it beyond what Shiiro thought was imaginable.  The house had castle-like spires, giant pipes pumping steam, and what appeared to be a gigantic bird keep on the top of it.  Shiiro gave a wide smile.  "Huh, the owners of this place must really be creative!"  Shiiro walked briskly to the front door of the house and gave it a few quick knocks.  In almost no time at all, a tall, scrawny looking man answered the door.



"Oh, Hello!  You must be Mr. Yuuichi, the ninja!  Are you here to teach my son how to be a ninja?"

Shiiro nodded, smiling widely.  "Indeed I am!  And might I say that your home is quite splendid!"  "Why thank you!  Please come, on in!"  Shiiro stepped into their home and was wowed.  Everything had been redone, innovated, replaced.  The man had a proud look on his face.  "Me and my son built all of this."  "So he's an inventor as well?"  "He sure is!  Ichirou!  Come on out!"  After a few seconds a shy-looking boy came out from behind a wall.  "Y-yes, father?"  "This is Shiiro Yuuichi.  He's here to train you."  The boy looked at Shiiro.  "You're a ninja?"  "Yes, I am.  Come now, Comrade!  I'll teach you the ways of the ninja post haste!"  He grabbed Ichirou by the wrist and led him to out the door.  "Alright, young Ichirou!  First thing is to learn where the Training Grounds are and become familiar with them.  Follow me."  He jogged in the direction of the Training Ground, starting off Ichirou's training regime with a light jog to the grounds.  Things would only get tougher from there.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 17, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirikagure

Power Training: 5/6

Hossaim was really struggling now. These were getting too heavy for him. He had done 22. He now say clearly there were 13 left. He lifted the 23rd. It almost took his back out. He wondered hoe he was going to keep lifting these. Jari didn't give him a ridiculous task without reason. There was no chakra trick he could use this time. What was the point of this then? Hossaim lifted the next one. Maybe he had to see something in the weights.

Hossaim took a long look at the next weight. It was like the others except bigger. It was a large circle with a hole in the middle, like a ring. On the top it had 2 very very thing lines sticking out, 1 on the edge and the other in the middle. On the side was inscribed "Koshma Inc." It was not a company name he was familiar with. The bottom was flat until it curved up into the ring. There were no weaknesses he could find. There was no way he could make it easier to lift. What was Jari trying to make him see? There was no dawn this time. It was just a weight. He lifted it. He struggled insanely. But he just managed it. 12 more. He tried to lift the next one. He got it a few inches up. It wasen't lifting. He needed to put everything he had. With all his strength available, he lifted it up to his chest then threw it aside. He needed a whole minuet of rest after that.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Little Boys

When she turned around to see him flat on his butt, she couldn't help but chuckle a bit. It made her laugh kind of hard that he was that innocent, did he not know about the world and what women and men do? That made Eve burst out laughing, he was worst than Amata! And he had way more innocent qualities than the boy in front of her, Eve couldn't help grabbing her sides as her laughing began to hurt her.

"It seems Konaha never gave you the talk!" Eve laughed as tears started to flow down her eyes, she finally calmed down a bit before wiping the tears from her eyes, "And I thought I was going to be scared!"

Eve stumped the boy as she watched him come up with a rebuttle for what just happened, though nothing could save him from the disgrace that he just went through. Eve smiled a bit as it seemed that he finally had something to say, so she folded her arms and waited for him to say something....

*"Strawberry-chan"*

Eve eyes widen...

_"Strawberry-chan"_​
Each time she replayed that in her head, his mouth got slower and slower until she could even notice the spit that flew out his mouth when he said it. Every form of the lips and the movement of the tongue was being burned into Eve's memories as she finally came to terms she didn't just go crazy but the boy actually called her...

_"Strawberry-chan"_​
Eve went over and grabbed a brick from one of the old buildings, she tossed it in the air a couple of times measuring the force of the weight when it landed back down in her hand. Then she grabbed another with the other hand and measured that one with the same test and decided that the first one she grabbed was the perfect one.

And then with all her strength put in it....

"DIE DOG!"

She threw it at the boy...


----------



## Chronos (Jun 17, 2012)

Steampunk
Amegakure
The Special Power​
Walking through the steel hallway, this youth hands placed neatly within his warm pockets. The warm of the inside was soothing, the cold that the pouring storm had caused him was irritation his flesh and his skin shivered in the cold. The woman known as Katherine walked a few step in front of him. It was impressive this woman was but a few years older than him, and yet she was as prominent as the highest scientist of black, weak as a child yet her mind was beyond human comprehension. It was no question she was chosen to oversee the experimentation by this youth's master. He stared... her long flowing hair danced at the rhythm of her steps, her hair was the same colored of her eyes, plum. It was at this moments that he realized that the woman before him held some type so radiance, some type of flair. Maybe it was her delicate features, but something about her captivated his interest, maybe it was the human side of him, but it was rather... annoying that her would feel this way every time he witnessed her. He was a machine, not some damn human.

"Would you please stop starring at me?" The woman before him caught his glance, her eyes met his and his met hers. The boy did not flinch, nor did he jump in shock. His eyes were dimmed, and his stare was dull, her head turned and looking over her shoulder she glared at the young man. As if she was reading his thoughts she stopped and turned, her arm crossed and her stare unwavering, like a tiger hunting it's prey. She called him by his name. The young did not hesitate and told the woman before him, the plum eyed and haired young lass.

"Don't ever call me that." 

With a straight face he said, her fingers coursed through bottom lips and her eyes locked on his, a smirk proudly plastered on her mien, hands still crossed. She seemed to have discovered this child's weakness, no more like the thing that caused the youth to get irritated, to get mad, the youth who's name is unknown... his system raged in slight anger as they both stared at each others eyes. "Could we stop this? It's getting rather annoying staring at each others eyes." The woman lowered her arms placing them within the lab coat jackets she wore. Her gleaming smirk still plastered magnificently on her mien, her eyes demonstrated some proud resolution, as if she managed to unlock something, of course she had a slight weapon to cause this boy to anger. It was a perfect tool to utilize against him. It was truly explicit that she did not fear this child.

"Shall we start, then? The training grounds are just a bit further from here. You're gonna have to demonstrate that jutsu you have for a bit. It's hasn't been properly inspected yet."

"The Master has already inspected it."

"But I haven't. I don't care if your creator has every single detail about you, I need to see things for myself so I can see if I can discover something others can't."

"Yeah, sure. If the master did not find anything new with me there's not chance in hell you would discover anything."

"Really? Is that a challenge? Should we make it interesting"

"Why not? It's not like you will find anything of use."

"If I win, the alias that will be giving to you will be whatever I desire. If you win--"

"You'll do whatever I want for a week. You'll be my personal slave girl."

"Deal."

The youth smirked as did Katherine. Her eyes were confident, her glare was piercing him like daggers, however he was not fazed they extended their arms and grabbed hold of their hands with a sturdy shake, the challenge was on.

​


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 17, 2012)

*Hossaim Hozuki*
Location: Kirikagure

Power Training: 6/6

This was too much. Hossaim couldn't do it. It was to heavy. He couldn't lift it. This was where his training would end for now. He couldn't do it. He tried everything. Getting on the ground, lifting from the top trying to scoop it up, nothing worked. It was beyond him. He knew this. It was long beyoned him. He spoke to Jari.

"It's to heavy"

"I know"

"Then why were you expecting me to lift it?

"Because there is something in this yard that can lift it.

Hossaim scanned the yard. He kept his yard and house very clean usually. Jari disagreed. Jari thought the things knocked over and clothes on the floor were messy. Hossaim disagreed. He could see where everything was. It may seem chaotic to other minds but it made perfect sense in Hossaim's. But the yard was empty except for him and Jari. Then the answer hit Hossaim like a train.

"Jari, can you help me lift this?"

"Yes I can. Teamwork accomplishes more than  1 person can on their own. I suggest you find yourself a team.

Hossaim and Jari spend the rest of the afternoon lifting the lasts rocks.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 17, 2012)

Hiro Yagami
Fuzen
Giant bitches

*"I so did have the talk with....Wait a sec." *He caught himself a bit late, but midway he realized that he wasn't going to redeem himself with that little tidbit of information. The subject of the ninja bees and kunoichi birds had long been covered, but telling that his mommy did this wasn't going to help him win this argument. 

He completely missed the fact that any argument started with 'I so did' was counter productive. But hey, he was just a kid.*"And I totally wasn't scared!"* Not much of improvement, but at least this hadn't devolved into a nuh uh kinder garten style discussion. Though while he was working on a better comeback, he was oblivious to the fact that Eve had zoned out and was becoming furious.

*"What the?" *The brick routine confused him and only when she suddenly prepared herself to throw it at him it became obvious. 

"DIE DOG!"

Instinct kicked in his counter was the *"Fire Fist!"* Flames enveloped his first as it went in to intercept the brick. It violently smashed it apart, dust and rubble raining down on Hiro. It seemed like overkill, though Hiro wasn't famous for being moderate, but it showed how limited he was. He had no real defense, he was so specialized in plentiful fire chakra and raw strength that his defense was based on smashing right trough whatever came at him. 

*"I'm a dragon, not some do......." *It took this long before it sunk it, that fucking hurt! *"Ouch ouch ouch!"* He cradled his aching right hand. *"You know for a girl you're a giant dick!" *


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Little Boy!

She grabbed the side of the house that was near by as a way to calm herself down. Eve started with her breathing exercise that her uncle told her to do when she got angry, but that didn't help her. It only confused her as she would breath in through her nose than out by her mouth, even though the training told her to inhale and exhale from her nose. Soon the girl had grasped the brick house so tightly that she end up taking some of it off...

"Heh..." Eve laughed a bit as she saw him use flames, "Ha...The dog....No the puppy can use fire!"

Fire was the symbol of the Fennikkusu along with the Phoenix, it was a birth right to all born as a Fennikkusu. Although Eve haven't unlocked hers, she had been trained underneath it so much that she had already know the smell of scorching flesh and the pain of peeling the burnt skin off so new skin can grow...

She smirked when the pain hit him, "Dick huh?" Eve smiled at him

"WELL FUCKING BITE THE GROUND BITCH BECAUSE TODAY I AM GOING IN DRY!"  she yelled her middle finger up directed at him

Eve jumped into the air and covered her right hand with her left, clenching both of them so tight that she could see the white of the bones through her skin! And with her full strength, she positioned her hands over her head and slammed it down on the ground...

"FIRE BELONGS TO THE FENNIKKUSU CLAN PUP!!!!"​


----------



## Kenju (Jun 17, 2012)

*Keep Your Head Up, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Six
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Church
*Difficulty*: 
Easy
*Health*:
99%
*Track*:
---

The tension filling the air dissipates once his red-headed twin separates herself from Amata's presence. This happens once in awhile, sometimes they can't stand being around the other, but perhaps that's somewhat normal for a brother and sister. Amata's red eyes follow Eve's back with worry until she turns the corner. He turns away from the scene left in the past now but it's picking at him at the back of his head.

Losing the will to stand any longer, Amata's back lets gravity take over and drop his bottom to the steps beneath him. The material cold from the wind actually cools down his heated body from the previous exploit. It may be sort of hard to tell because his expression is always like this, but Amata is pretty gloomy right now. His low-cast eyes only take notice of the villagers passing by. 

_"She's always difficult to deal with, even after all this time together,"_

He locked himself with his own mind, the meddlesome thoughts weighing down his emotions. Several people pass by him along the steps, some noticing him, some not and some laughing at him for having egg on his chest.

He's come accustomed to all of that though, so he could really care less about what others say about him now. Unlike the physical, verbal attacks tend to pass right through him. 

Then, his focus that was so tranced in the small puddle of sadness peaks out and takes notice of something familiar.

The crimson eyes have taken a hold onto a young lady about his age with purple hair and a bag hanging in her hands. He's seen her before but his fuzzy mind can't really get a hold of when and where.... 


.....Back a year or so ago,.... 

Yeah, back in the academy was where he had see her for the first time.

So it should be right that he say something to her

"Hey, there,"

Amata raises his hand towards the girl to her attention.

"Do you...come her often?"

He asks her, not really wondering what to say to her. He can only think of the first thing that pops in his head so he'll work with that. For now he's taken away from the trouble that plagued his mind, he's hoping it can stay that way.

He's willing to talk to anyone right now to get rid of this bothersome feeling and forget all about it. ​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 17, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki
~Meeting~
*
Her back slammed across the long field of short grass, exhausted after her training session. She normally didn't feel this horrible, but learning a new technique, and expressing it incorrectly three times took a rather large toll on her body. She knew she hadn't mastered the Body Flicker by a long shot, but with more training she may one day be able to use the technique accurately. 

The mist, at this time, had already faded away, and along with it, her mind. She was still tired from her lack of sleep the previous night, and exhausting her muscles today wasn't helping her one bit. Although before she could completely doze off a few things came to her mind: First of all was her swords, did Kuma hand them back to her? She looked around, and found her first blade sitting right next to her, but her left blade which she had thrown towards Kuma was now by the lake, he probably left it there after he was done training.

Then while thinking about Kuma, the thought crossed her mind about something she forgot to ask him; She needed a place to stay for the night, and she had thought she'd stay at his home for the time being, but it seems he's already run for the hills. She hoped she didn't scare him.

Well without a place to stay at there was no point staying here, she might as well travel around for a bit. Instead of turning around and heading out of the forest, this time she headed straight through the forest. She knew this would take her out of Kirigakure, but she wanted to experience what was out there. Picking up her other blade near the lake, she quickly jumped to a tree, and ran forward through the leaf infested plants, trying to find somewhere nice to stay. 

Through the entire travel she had no set destination, just simply to explore. She doubted the Mizukage would care if she were to suddenly disappear, they didn't seem to care too much that she was a parent-less child with no set home. For multiple hours she traveled, until she found a strange looking waterfall, with a sign saying:

Entering: 
Fuzengakure

She had heard of this village, but had never actually been there before. With a small frown on her face, she paced herself slowly, entering the village. Surprisingly the security didn't question her being here, she knew both Fuzengakure and Kirigakure were on the same side, Black, so perhaps since she was wearing a Kirigakrue headband they wouldn't mind if she entered the village.

Upon entering she didn't see many people, but that may be because everyone was busy, she didn't know. However there were two which caught her eye, a man with red hair, and a girl with purple hair. The man with red hair was facing away from Ajimu, looking in the direction of the girl with purple hair. She couldn't see any of their faces from this distance, but perhaps one of them would be kind enough to share their home for the night. But feeling a bit awkward, she hung back, waiting for a good time to go up and introduce herself to either one of them.

​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 17, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_​










​
She was doing her best to avoid a certain someone whom she was not exactly ready to converse with yet. Each step she took up the stairs, she tried to act casual and normal like any other person walking in and out of the Church. However, she was hesitating as she kept making it look obviously suspicious. Taking one gulp, right before passing by him. She didn't even look at him to make it seem like she blended in with the crowd. 

But it was then, she heard the same deep innocent voice from her past.
"Hey there, Do you.... come here often?"
The same voice she heard from that one memorable moment her past that made her realize that this red haired boy stood out from the others. One she could relate herself to. At this moment, she instantaneously froze in place. A chilly feeling was placed running up her spine. 

"_Crap! He noticed me?! This isn't good.... Im totally not ready for this!!_"

Her cheeks blossomed bright red, as she slowly turned to look at the Minami boy. The beautiful crimson eyes was placed attention towards the flustered girl. This was the first time she had been ever close to him, and for the longest time. Her watery brown pupil eyes gazed deep into the Minami's eyes for a moment. 

"_What can I say? If I do something wrong, he'll probably think I'm weird....... Thinking about it just depresses me! On top of that, he's part of the Minami clan and I'm just some church girl. Why would he speak to me in the first place?_"

These thoughts clouded her mind, however she had to say something to him. She wouldn't be able to look at herself again if she can't even properly respond to something simple. Slowly taking in breath, she felt her courage diminishing as she spoke to the boy from the Minami clan.

"Uhmm... Hello!"

Near the end of her "Hello", she somehow lost her sense of the tone of her voice and pronounced it in a higher frequency, at the point where not one would find comfortable to hear. After realizing her odd exclaim, she immediately covered her mouth with both of her pale skinned hands. She knew it. She messed her own introduction up. Especially in front of someone highly as him. Her embarrassment rendered her eyes to grow wide and her face to turn steamy red. 

"I'm sorry... I didn't mean to speak like that! Please don't think I'm some weird church girl!"


----------



## Kenju (Jun 17, 2012)

*Your Thinking Too Much, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Seven
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Church
*Difficulty*: 
Easy
*Health*:
99%
*Track*:
---


The two stayed there, seeming to be frozen in space in time. Though this isn't in a romantic fashion, moistly it was pretty awkward. Amata had only said hello and id she had come her often but strangely air seemed to thicken, no rather it seemed pretty wiled for some reason. The purple-haired young lady seemed to be very bothered by something and was rather silent after he had spoken, but what was mostly noticeable was they way she was acting.

The bizarre activity caused Amata's brain to become stuck, like a screw stopping a wheel from turning. 

But the wheel slowley begins to turn and also sluggishly beginning to process what may be going on here...


_"......Hold on for a second,...is she actually someone I've seen before? Did I screw and somehow accuse a stranger of being someone I know? So, shes probably wondering why some weirdo that she's never seen before is talking to her like were acquaintances that met for the first time in a long line and out of boredom started talking to each other!"_ 

His puzzled mind starts to become a mess of thoughts that are difficult to organize and align into a single idea. The amount of things jabbing at his brain start to make him dizzy and almost topple over. However, he won't let himself pass out here on the church steps, he may be a disgrace to his father but he shouldn't want to look like a homeless person whose only plan of survival is praying to god every now and then.

A small deep breath pacifies his mind and brings his face back into a somewhat tranquil state. All of this is a mess now, he's only said a few words and Amata has already lost again and even worse, this time it's to himself. Then again, one loss means nothing to a hundred something others.

Amata finds himself out of his maze, and comes up with something. Perhaps, he can play it the safe way, not being too friendly while also not being too unfamiliar.

He mentally nods to himself before the girl finally decides to reply, but not only that she seems to be asking for forgiveness over something else.

I'm sorry... I didn't mean to speak like that! Please don't think I'm some weird church girl!

He draws a blank, unable to understand exacly what this girl is talking about. Besides that, why is she acting so polite of all things to this boy of all people. Surely she must know he's the punching bag of the village that everybody can't get enough of.

Heck, just last a week an old lady had hit him across the head for trying to walk her across the street, apparently she was one of those elderly that won't accept any help and don't want to seem weak. Once Amata tried to insist...one thing lead to another...

So why is this church girl acting so much like a wi-





Before we can proceed any further we must first know that Amata has had several cases of memory loss every now and then from an onslaught of beatings that have gone too far.....so for him to have met this girl before and lost his memory of it is completely understandable...

But Amata has accounted something else to this equation, this girl is acting awfully polite that's completely out of the ordinary for the females around her....could it be that.....this poor Amata Minami had some relations with this innocent young lady and forgot all about it!?

But just how far is the relationship between them? Acquaintances, friends, lovers!?

Or no....has it even gone farther than that? Has this sad excuse of a shinobi Amata Minami taken a jump into adult hood and done..'that'?!

......If that's the case....then this worthless tail-chasing Amata Minami has to take responsibility. Amata Minami will do this with a black-haired girl with a mist headband unknowingly there to him



Yes, responsibility.......responsibility...................responsibility


......Responsibility


..........*Responsibility*


*RESPONSIBILITY*










"*eh! PLEASE MAKE ME THE HAPPIEST MAN IN THE WORLD!*"​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 17, 2012)

*Retsu Wakahisa*
_Done In The Dark:
Fortitude_

*BOOOM*​
A massive smoke cloud flowed from an equally massive crater, the forest floor was now nothing more than a wasteland, ground zero. The entire area warped by the power of the numerous explosive set off for experimentation. The thick smog was like a canopy for the night sky, quickly reducing visibility to a near zero. So dark was the area that a normal person wouldn't have been able to even make out the sight of the trees in front of them, and even the bright white moon couldn't shine through the darkness. However this wasn't the only problem in all this. These powerful bombs were soon accompanied by a sleuth of able bodied warriors that were now patrolling the ground, more obstacles for better results. Despite these problem, it caused no concern or decrease in ability to the young shinobi who now was floating across the ground.










​
The trees were nothing but a blur, the grass on the ground swayed back and forth from the force of the wind, as Retsu glided across the ground, traveling through the dense fog that surrounded the area. Immediately the young shinobi hit the brakes, skidding across the ground, as a off in the distance whistling sound grew closer and closer until the ground shook, a powerful gust of wind burst forth howling as it did so, another explosion. Just barely avoiding this one by retreating backwards and kicking up into the air on the heel of it's foot, s/he could see a small glimpse of light as the smoke was cut in half. With the wave of smoke parted a pair of individuals sprung out from the sky, and with a swift swing of their hands, s/he was quickly bombarded by a flurry of shuriken.

Ting, Ting, Ting...​
Each one parried by the wave of a hand, smacking the projectiles down into the earth below. Retsu landed with a resounding thud, followed closely by her pursuers. One jolted from off the ground, while the other attacked from the sky with a kunai in hand. The attackers kunai graze across the the arm of Retsu as s/he firmly grabbed onto his arm, propelling himself off the head of the other man, spinning and finally tossing them into one another. Both men began tumbling across the ground; however, there would be no time for breaks as an onslaught of new arrivals joined the mix. The young shinobi's eyes widened at the plethora of new assailants that had arrived. Jinchuuriki or not there could be no possible why to handle _this_ many people. After all Retsu was still just a novice in the grand scheme of things, no matter how powerful s/he was for its age. Just how powerful was one child expected to be? Was Rita this obsessed with results and data? This training was just plain overkill in the very sense of the word.

*"ARRRGH!"​*
The mass of warriors roared out as they began their charge. A wave of shuriken and kunai began falling on her location causing Retsu to slam her palm onto the ground, an upheaval of rock rose in front of her, managing to block some of them. This defense was only good against frontal attacks, and the numerous shinobi began to quickly scale over the giant wall. The idea was to retreat; unfortunately, Retsu was quickly overtaken and forced to defend. The sheer number of men took him off his guard as he tired his best to defend from all directions. A well placed punch by one of then men lead to a multitude of others coming from her blindside. A quick on on her heels, hand ready to slash through them, only to see them quickly withdraw and a surprise waiting on her.

Four bombs in direct proximity.​

*KABOOOOM​*​


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 17, 2012)

*Kuma*
_Revert_​
It looked like it was going to be another restless night for Kuma the nightmares were getting worse... Kuma sat on the side of his bed, his feet against the cool wooden floor as he buried his bear mask into his hands. Each time he closed his eyes the gormless faces of the dead appeared before him. It didn't scare him nor did it incite guilt in him, Kuma merely found it to be troublesome. Kuma rose to his feet with a sigh, walking across his room and opening the sliding doors to his balcony. His house was on the outskirts of Kirigakure and it looked out towards to the many great lakes which populated the beautiful land of Kirigakure.

Even in the darkest depths of the night, under the moon and the stars Kirigakure still held it's beauty. Kuma climbed onto the ledge of the balcony, standing on it and spreading his arms apart. Allowing the cold night breeze to whisper over him, causing his skin to tingle as goosebumps appeared. It was an odd sight to see, a half naked young lad in a bear mask standing on a ledge when a simple breeze could blow him off it at any given moment. But a breeze was not needed as Kuma himself fell letting his body become dead with weight and leaving the rest to gravity... 

_Thud_.​
Kuma hit the ground with a roll and flowed into a walk, leaving his house behind him as he marched with the rising morning sun as he stood there fully dressed, his blade looking menacing as it was strapped to his back. Kuma was travelling deep into the murky woods today as he was going back to the basics of swords training. Now he was stuck with the bulky blade he was determined to adjust to it and if he was to master this blade slowly but surely he would have to revert back to the very foundations of learning how to master the sword.

As Kuma ventured deeper into the woods, he immersed himself into the sounds which lived in the untouched, unsoiled environment, far from the unneeded fast pace inevitable industrialism which was now spreading to all major cities. What was once green now turns into a mass grave of chimney smoke. When he found a decent size clearing, he began to nod to himself _this will be perfect for his sword training_.

Despite the large scope of the clearing, Kuma wouldn't even touch it. For Kuma was taught that sword training began with yourself. The first fight you are suppose to have with your sword is yourself against your very blade. That was Kuma's duty, for if he could not even beat the blade he wielded what right or claim did he have over it? If he could not beat his own blade he did not deserve it and that was not pride but simple fact.

Kuma pulled the blade from his back, there was no hiss nor sound but a mute acceptance that could be heard every time the blade was called out and that mute acceptance was that each time it was drawn it expected to kill, to maim, to cause pain... To draw blood. Kuma then shifted his balance out in his legs as he spread them shoulder width apart, he then followed with a deep steadying breath before he gripped the blade out in front of him with both hands.

Slowly he rose the blade which he firmly held in his iron clad grip above and behind his head. The training pose struck and the training could now officially begin. This training was most relevant to the young bear, as he struggled to completely hold the massive Decapitating Carving Knife with one hand even when he did, he struggled to hold it without it shaking uncontrollably. When he could could it for hours at a time with no signs of stress would mean he has beaten the blade and would not loose to its weight or size. Furthermore when he swung the blade he would be so use to its weight and size, his fatigue would decrease dramatically but a blade of this size and legend would not simply succumb to anyone after a few hours of training, no matter how long or how many hours, days, weeks, months and years Kuma was determined to master Kubikiribōchō.

Barely a minute and a half in did Kuma face begin to feel hot with head and the sweat begin to drip from the confines of his mask. Kuma closed in eyes and implemented breathing techniques he had been taught since an early age. But minutes later the inevitable build and burn of the lactic acid begin to spread throughout Kuma's arms. Shortly after Kuma's arms began to shake wildly as he struggled to keep the large blade aloof. With a combination of the ever present lactic acid, the uncontrollable shaking and sweating Kuma released the blade as it fell behind him on the ground as he himself fell to his knees, breathing heavily.

Kuma punched his fist into the ground before releasing a rage filled growl. Slowly he pushed himself to his feet, retrieving his blade as he picked it up he felt the pain of carrying it echo throughout his arms. _Good_, the pain meant he was doing something right. Once again he held his blade in both hands out in front of him, he was struggling to simply raise it above his chest let alone his head but with a determined yell he managed to lift it back over his head before returning to his training determined to beat his last time... 

The training to become not only one of the seven swordsmen of the mist but to become master of the blade would take more than simple desire and want. It would take hard work, blood, sweat and tears and Kuma was determined to give it every thing regardless of the cost to his body. But the foundations were being set and the long road to Kubikiribōchō began one sweat filled blood driven step at a time.


----------



## noblesse (Jun 17, 2012)

It's a relief that I didn't have to deal with Kage directly. I sigh. 
   We have left the building and are on the streets; the financial part of Konohagaruke; all businesses and commerce activities take place here, in those large steel structures that tower over the roads, casting shadows. 

   I fold my arms, 'You mentioned that you wanted to see a cafe? I don't see a problem in checking one out.' This girl has been helpful and despite her demeanor, she deserves some kind of treat for her efforts. I am getting a bit hungry myself.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 17, 2012)

Hiro Yagami
Fuzen
Giant dick!

Okay this was getting creepy, sure she was pissing him off with that puppy thing. He was the strongest of the Zodiacs, not one of those damn mutts, he was the fucking Burning Dragon! Insert Dragon roar. But just as he was getting fired up again, she became grown man in a trench coat at a playground creepy. 

"WELL FUCKING BITE THE GROUND BITCH BECAUSE TODAY I AM GOING IN DRY!" she yelled her middle finger up directed at him.

He wasn't sure why, but he instinctively 'clenched' at hearing this. Could she get any scarier? She wasn't actually going to bend him over that market stand and have her way with him? was she? He wouldn't put it past her. She had been eye banging him all day, curse that unbridled sex appeal of his. More trouble than it was worth!

He jumped back as she seemed to try and pounce him, instead she smashed her fist into the ground and roared. 


"FIRE BELONGS TO THE FENNIKKUSU CLAN PUP!!!!"

*"Hehe" *He just chuckled, she had no idea who she was dealing with. His ego getting the better of his virginal innocence. As the fire natured Ryuusen he was the master of that domain. *"Just try me, your sad little flames will just tickle me."* Instead of Strawberrychan he went with a new and more appropriate nickname. *"Bring it chicklet!"*


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 17, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"I saw a good looking cafe or several different ones in the market place. It has a nicer view than the building towering over you like creepy shadows. For some reason you keep glancing at me, do you have a crush on me or something? Second you maybe just looking at me like a normal person would be?"

She continues to smiled as she walked with Adieu to one of the cafe's in the market place. They enter as to grab a table near a table. Hopefully it did not seemed like she drag him here. She looked at the menu and become overwhealm because there was so many things to choose from. She was wondering what Adieu was going to order from the menu, maybe he could help her out what to order. She scratch the back of her silky hair, as she puzzles over the menu, she kept calm as she did not get furastrated at all.

"What are you going to order because there is too much to choose from?"


----------



## noblesse (Jun 17, 2012)

'A crush?' I'm surprised by her bluntness. 'No!' There's an odd twinge of satisfaction that should not be there.

I plant myself on the chair. My back presses against the soft cushion, eyes on the table; it's wooden, uncovered and unpainted, and lined with tiny gaps. There's an umbrella fixed in the center. A fire burns in the little candle holder beside the umbrella, filling the air with a pleasant scent.

 'Hm,' I reach for the menu: paper wrapped in plastic. There are several dishes that immediately catch my eye: Dumplings, steamed rice with stir fried greens, light servings of bokchoi in carrot sauce and the lovely grilled chicken in sautae sauce with a side order of rice. 

I signal the waiter. 'I'd like a small serving of steamed rice.' It's the cheapest item on the menu and I can't afford to spend heavy. The tall man jots down a note on his little pad, and offers the Adara a glance.

'And for the lady?'


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 18, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_​

"*eh! PLEASE MAKE ME THE HAPPIEST MAN IN THE WORLD!*"​
What?

It was only 2 seconds, just 2 seconds that Seri had to gather the sense behind what this Minami boy had spoke. After she had understood, her face once more turned beet red from this boy's interpretive wording. 

"What?!!!?! You can't.... I'm not even ready... What do you mean by that?!"

Seri's thoughts center around the significance behind his abrupt nonsensical response. Her mind was spinning from something that makes her happy but at the same time is clearly not right. 

"_What does he mean by that? Is he making fun of me?! How can I make him the happiest man in the world? Is he somehow proposing to me?! No... Im not ready for this.... I can't even properly talk to him if I blank out when I see him... Im soo frustrated.... What can I say to him?!!_"

It felt like her whole mind was violently tearing itself apart from the constant pressure of the possibility of a proposal. One part of her tells her to jump in joy and hug him, the other part tells her that its a trap, while the other tells her to simply run away. 

Back in the Ninja academy, this boy was known wide across the village as the punching bag among the others. But Seri never once doubted him of not fighting back for the right reasons. Her friends used to mention his nickname once or twice but she never found out his real name. At the same time, she knew becoming friends with him would have been pointless because of their big gap between the social status in Fuzenkagure. However, she had the urge to, but never tried.

Now, she is standing in front of him, speaking with him, and worse, making things awkward for him. However, it was exactly the opposite of that. He himself opened up himself to her in the most random way possible, she couldn't even comprehend what was going on.

"I .... I..... This is so sudden..."

It was to the point she started to feel dizzy, losing consciousness by the second, while about to fall forward towards him. This was too much for her, all these possibilities left her confused and frustrated. She had no control of her body at this point, as she slowly let gravity overtake her. Her mind was now at ruins.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 18, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara became confused as her hands moved under the table. She totally forgot what was going on. She put her hand to her head. She was thinking why was this happing again. Think of happy thoughts, as the waited for her to order.

"I will have the same with some warm tea."

"Yes ma'm, it will be ready shortly."

Adara watch as the waited walked away back to the kitchen. She looked around the cafe as it was nice. She did not want to scare the hell out of Adieu thinking she was having some sort of attack to her throughout her body. She took her hand away frm her forehead. She tried to relaxed as she inhales the scented candle that was burning on the table in it's candle holder. She needed to break the akward silence to make her and Adieu at ease.

"Could you tell me something about yourself or something that you like to do?"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2012)

Meiko Nakai

Her legs were begging her to slow down. She ignored them. If she stopped, she'd think. She didn't want to think. Meiko didn't want to think about it. Never had and this was why: She ran. The only person who knew why she ran was him, her guardian angel. He was the only one who knew she ran so she didn't have to think about it. But even he didn't know what it was.

Meiko's search for a sparring partner had lasted all of five minutes. Then her mind started to wander back to it. She needed to preoccupie herself with something. Anything beside it. She couldn't keep running forever after all. Her legs were ready to give out from beneath her. And she really didn't want her face to hit the hard, and dirty, ground.

Her mind wandered back to him: her guardian angel. He'd said something crazy to her once. Something she thought was insane. What he'd said baffled her back then and still did. Why had he said it? After all they'd been having an ordinary conversation until he said it.

"I'm bored of this place." He'd said on that rainy day. The two of them had ignored the rain though, as it didn't matter to them. Meiko liked watching the raindrops as they hit each blade of grass. She didn't know why but she did. "Konohagakure, I mean."

"You don't want to leave, do you?" She'd been scared that he was going to leave her alone. She had other friends but he was the one that mattered most to her. He'd protected her, and many others, since she was 7 years old. He had stuck by her the past 7 years and she was grateful for that. So of course she was scared of losing him.

"Yeah..." Her heart had stopped for a second. "...and I want you to come with me!"

She had sat there, staring at him with her mouth wide open. He'd told her he wanted her to come with him to god know's where. And would she? Of course she said, "I can't come with you...I'd be abandoning everyone else. And you would be too."

And that had ended the discussion. But now that her mind was overflowing with thoughts of worry and anger, she couldn't help but wonder: "Was leaving really such a bad idea?"


----------



## Olivia (Jun 18, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki
~Strange Timing?~

 *Ajimu didn't want to eavesdrop on their conversation, but how else would she know when to interrupt it? But even so, the two were standing out in front of a church, maybe they were pretty religious and wouldn't stand for her fighting, and violent, ways. However before she knew it she noticed the purple haired girl starting to faint, which was sort of a shock to her. Was this normal for her, what could have possibly caused a seemingly normal girl to faint so easily? Not sure if the red haired man would catch her in time, Ajimu quickly went on the move.

Before the purple haired women hit the ground Ajimu had caught her. The drop wouldn't have been too harmful if she had landed, but Ajimu simply couldn't stand back and watch. However instead of trying to wake her, she slowly set her down towards the ground, and let her body lay; then her gaze met the red haired mans. He had a strange look on his face, one she wasn't able to immediately discern. Without wanting things to be awkward, Ajimu quickly spoke up: 

*"Hello, my name is Ajimu; I was just passing by when I saw your friend pass out here..."*

Unlike normally, she spoke with a softer tone, keeping her voice down. She didn't want to show case her teeth in front of someone she just met, thus she couldn't be as loud as she normally would like. She continued to ask:

*"Do you mind if I ask you something strange, even though we just met?"*

 With the girl laying on the ground unconscious Ajimu simply couldn't ask her. She also didn't want to wake her, just in case if it could be harmful. She didn't know if the girl faints like this regularly because of a medical condition or something; regardless, she should be back up soon. Her gaze re-fixated on the man infront of her, wondering what could possibly be going through his mind.​


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 18, 2012)

*Playing God*
*Konoha*

The Odd Ninja had reached her destination, the training grounds where other genin resided and just trained. She doubted she would participate however. She may have been a ninja, but practicing physically took a lot out of her, which she supposed may have to do with her status, not her rank but rather, how it was her current state of being came about. If that makes sense. Victoria watched the other genin practicing, her golden eyes glinting off into the light as she gave a smile.

_ I wonder, should I socialize with them? _ Victoria thought to herself, she spotted some of the genin giving her a rather uneasy look, her golden eyes glinting in the light as she looked back over towards them. She couldn't imagine why they were looking at her like that, she hadn't even spoke to them yet. _ How curious, I wonder if there's something behind me. _ She thought to herself, _ Oh well, I'll just watch for now. _ She continued, just getting lost in her thoughts for a bit.

She withdrew a canteen from her bag, and just drank from it. Some of the other genin appeared to finally be taking notice of her, perplexed looks, mainly centered towards her face and bolts attached to her temples. Victoria took no notice, and eventually some of the genin went back to training. Although others just continued to watch her. Victoria placed the canteen to her lips, and just drank the water. Shortly thereafter however, she felt a slight trickle coming down the skin of her throat. Perplexed, she quickly withdrew a handheld mirror after dropping the canteen onto the ground. ''Ah, so that's the problem.'' She said, quickly identifying what was wrong. The stitches on her throat appeared to be coming loose, she'd have to fix that when she had time, not to mention the veins in her neck. But no fluids for now it seemed. ''Well, what's next on the agenda I wonder. Should I talk to these genin or...''​


----------



## Chronos (Jun 18, 2012)

???​
Within a small village, there was a mafia that went by the name of the Shadow Turbans. These men worked a devious business, it involved blood shed to obtain something of value from someone else, they got paid handsomely and they're within the hundreds almost thousands. These people formed a small village hidden within the territories of Black, forging their small empire and gaining popularity within the underground black market. Their presence was known to few and their bounty exceeded 100,000 mark. Their leader was proposed something, by a certain man dressed in a neatly colored florescent purple suit, a tie colored green like the leaves of konoha and his face was... drawn, like those of a clown it had some material that was pale white, mascara an deep shadowed liner in his eyes, a red painted smile that seemed to have smeared, yet it formed a rather disgusting grin on his face. His hair was green It reached from cheek to cheek. This man-- this clown sat upon a sofa, a set amount of men were before him.

"So did you get what I asked for?" ​


The men glared at his beaming smirk, the clown had made it's way withing their base without an ounce of warning or thought, he had proposed them a very hefty amount of wealth to this men, but they needed to but a single task, they needed to infiltrate Black's and White's research facility for some biochemical research data that would allow him to create a power item that would added to his arsenal, naturally these men refused even though there was a lot of money involved. It was suicide! To infiltrate the worlds War economy? There were but a simple Underground mafia group, not an army. There was man, dressed with s white suit, tanned colored skin, eyes as amber as the flowers that bloom in summer. A mien that reflected power and domination over the rest of the men that were within this small hidden village.

"We told you it was too much. We aren't accepting this offer no matter what you do."

"Oh that's truly hard to hear. I feel like I should weep over the loss of not obtaining those records. Bu-hu, BU-HU! BUU-HUUhuhuhahahaha... HAAHHAHAHAHAH!! No, seriously. Where's my research data. I already payed."

"...I told you."

The clown took but a single step and his hand had pulled a gun from his jacket. A small gun, his hand coursed through his neck until it met the chin of the man before him. His eyes stared at the man before him with visible blood lust. His aura announced the evil that his soul had, the amount of death that he would cause, he was displeased, yet his laughter, his sickening laughter.

"Did I happen to not make myself clear!? I WANT those research documents and I want them NOW!!"

The man released a cold sweat from his forehead, the guards beside him did not hesitate and pulled their guns out quickly, aimed at the clowns head, he did but stare at the man before him, who legs shivered in awe of the amount of evil this clowns eyes held. It was explicit that this man was but a huge madman, his mind was something to be feared, there's no telling what this sick man is capable of. Within his eyes there was some sad amount of happiness, a happiness that came from the annihilation of human life, by extermination humanity would this man achieve great pleasure. The clown looked right, soon swaying his eyes to the left as he released a slight burst of laughter. The sight of witnessing fear within the eyes of this supposedly powerful and feared leader was sooo SATISFYING! 

"I reaaaallly hate being disappointed now my dear old mafia BOY! I wanted those papers... soo badly too! You know, it's not easy stealing a national bank, killing all the workers, civilians, guards and upcoming shinobi. I mean it's a lot of work! You should've just accepted the deal and fetch like the little puppies you are."

A flash of light and pull of his trigger. One of the mens neck had been sliced by a small shiv, the other mens head had been pierced by a bullet that had coursed through his head. The leader was shocked, his eyes trembled, his hand were clenched, his mind whirled in though, no one came... they were still underway.

"Please u-u-understand that my m-men and I-I weren't prominent enough to uphold this task! We're just a simple mafia family!"

"Hey! I'm the only one who lies and cons here. You shut that scrawny little mouth of yours before I use this shiv to slice those lips out of that soon to be lifeless carcass of a face you hold."

The clown witnessed as the man instinctively, pulled back, he smiled soon plastered in his face, his stare was like those of an owl, he slowly closed the man and lifted him from the earth, throwing it towards the sofa he once sat upon and walking towards his closet, there he placed his hand upon the handle and slid the door open. There was total of 2 gas masks that had been placed neatly upon the closets inner shelve. The man witnessed this, he did not own a pair of these and his mind started to wander... did this man placed this within my quarters without me noticing!? Fear continued to build within his system playing him like an instrument.   

"Well, I guess you outlived your usefulness, but since I feel in such a... wondrous... mood I'll show you what I'm capable off. Put that mask on."

The man followed his orders, awaiting for his men to arrive, he placed upon his face the mask that veiled his features, the clown this the same and looked towards the man with eyes that were eager to get this thing started. The hefty amount of men came bursting through the door, the village was soon picking from secret compartment within this village, getting ready for battle and lusting to spill the blood of the person who dared cause a ruckus at the home of our leader. He slowly pulled a switch from his pocket and with a flick of his finger...

--BOOOM--

Windows broke, wall fell and soon a white fog engulfed the entire land, the men started to inhale his fog, the moment they did they're throats become heavy and their lugs started to propel a hefty amount of burst of air. They started to laugh uncontrollably, their mouth started to stretch to their limit, their eyes started to water, their lips formed a disgustingly large grin. Their laughter... thousands started to laugh harder and harder without an ounce of rest. Their lugs soon started to get heavy and these humans started to choke and suffocate within the laughter. Their eyes continued to water endlessly and soon their lugs could not contain themselves. Their chest started to hurt, the pain coursed through and soon, men after men, woman after woman... child after child started to fall, their pulse started to fade and their lives... were no longer part of this wold. The men, woman and child of this village that even in secrecy their numbers reached those of a thousand... this man within seconds had obliterated the entire village population.

In less than a minute.

"Did you think I wouldn't notice? Did you this that I wouldn't find out you were slacking off? You see I'm pretty good at what I do, and that's causing thousands to die in a pit of despair and agony. You see, you NEVER say no to me, it always yes! Yes! Yes, Sir! Okay! Alright! Cool! Seguro! Claro! Hai! IT'S ALWAYS FUCKING YES!!! ... by not following this simple rule you have doomed the population of your entire clan. All you're men and you're empire fell at the hands of a single clown. Oh Also, I'm pretty good at sneaking. It wasn't so hard to lay a set numbers of explosive gas bombs around the village to cause mayor mayhem to you and you peeps if you refused or worse failed to obtain it."

The man shivered, and witnessed how his empire had fallen in an instant how his life's work had crumbled.

"...Who are you?"

"I'm Clown. And my purpose is..."

He pointed the gun at his head and pulled the trigger instantly

"To make people achieve death, WITH A SMILE!!"

The Clown has now arisen from the depth of despair!

"KYAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!" 
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2012)

*The Kid
Not A Fighter
Kirikagure*

"This is a conditional release. You're in my custody but the reality is that you will be watched everywhere you go. The guy sitting in cubicle next to you might be spying on you, the pretty girl in the street you notice could be following you, the god damn little kid in the street could be a plant. The point being that you better not try anything slick because we do not trust you and will be vigilant. Other than that you are a ward of the state and for lack of a better word I'm your keeper."

"So that's the way it was going to be. "

The Kid mused silently as the very candid Shobu told him what the deal was. Instead of being under house arrest they were going to monitor him and wait for him to slip up. The fault with the entire thing is he wasn't a spy just a traveler who had literally been swept up into this mess.  It really was a waste of resources but that plight would fall on deaf ears and thus be pointless.  He also didn't want Shobu to change his mind.

"If that's the case mate I'll just stick with you. I have a thing about people watching me tinkle. I can't go if I think the bloke next to me is watching. Bad form I reckon."

"It's probably for the best anyway. You seem like trouble and if I can keep my eye on you then that means less trouble."

It then dawned on The Kid that he knew absolutely nothing about Shobu or what his intentions were. He had gone out in quite a limb for him despite not knowing him so it was indeed a curious situation. And did the guy even have a family a serious guy like him seemed to be from a family that stressed discipline.

"Oi mate I appreciate you fixing to put me on but one thing is bothering me. You don't know me from a hole in the wall but you believe me."

"Keep your friends close and your enemies closer. I saved your life so you are my responsibility. "

So it was that simple just a sense of misplaced duty. Not that The Kid was expecting the bloke to be his big brother but he thought Shobu had a better rationale for his actions. He didn't want to divulge that reason so The Kid decided to just leave well enough alone. He followed Shobu to a misty bay. Their was not a soul in sight, not that the kid could even see his hand through the massive bog.

"Oi so what's on the agenda today, mate."

"Training..."

The Kid cocked an eyebrow but not at the word, "training", it was the way Shobu looked at him and the tone he spoke in. There was a drastic shift in his mien, it was downright menacing and it lumped a major burden onto The Kid. This was killing intent...

"I don't suppose you reckon I'm going to train with you, mate. I'm useless in a fight and I don't think I'd make for a good training partner. I'm a... adventurer who deals in antiquities, not a fighter."

The Kid backed away from Shobu who just looked at him vacantly...

"I missed my training session with my teammates getting you released. How do you suppose to even defend yourself if you don't know how to fight? Huh Huh Huh!?What if your nascent charm and biting wit won't cut it and you have to fight? Huh Huh Huh!?!?!?!?! You're just going to get your ass stomped? Huh Huh Huh!?!?!?! "

Shobu spaced his feet about four meters apart and dropped down into a crouch. He put his palms up keeping them open but leading with his left whilst keeping the right closer to his body. The stance was open and looked to offer little defense but at the same time it didn't seem to offer much in the way of offense. The only part of the style that made any sense was low center of gravity which helped close off some of Shobu's openings but not enough to mitigate the evident imperfection.  What confounds this situation even further was that Shobu was a young up and coming ninja in the Black with a bright future. So why was his fighting style based off of this one fundamentally unsound stance...

Even in spite of the flawed fighting stance the Kid was off center. He could still feel Shobu oppressive aura, which clouded his mind and left him unable to answer his rhetorical questions. He gathered his wits as Shobu continued to assert his dominance over the younger teen.

"I... I... don't know."	

The Kid's bravado evaporated as he was reduced to a stammering terrified kid. Shobu didn't let up as he began to let his chakra flow around him. Releasing a blue light from his tenketsu points.

"My ancestors held a very crude ideal close to their heart. It was the ideal of the fist. Don?t think us barbarians as we shinobi are not a barbaric breed. The fact is that you will never understand a person better than when their life is in peril. Their body can not hide the truth, Their eyes can not hide the truth, Their pride can not hide the truth!!"

Shobu rocketed forward his feet tearing through the ground as he swallowed the distance between himself and The Kid in an instant. As he quite easily broke through the guard of his younger opponent Shobu slowed down in front of him, his fist cocked back. The Kid knew what was coming and he slammed his eyelids closed as if it would hurt less if he couldn?t see it.

*GAH!!*

He could feel his stomach shoot back into his body as if his entire body was about to collapse on itself. The Kid?s lungs contracted into a knot as the airflow was completely impeded by the force exerted by the fist of Shobu. The blow was so powerful it had uprooted The Kid, he landed face first into the ground not bringing his hands to protect his face as they clutched his stomach.

A single thought rang through The Kid?s head.

?I should have bloody dodged that instead of tanking it??​


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Little Boy

Everything about Eve was painfully slow except her anger....

From her reaction to her actual movement, anyone with two legs could easily surpass her, even her weak link brother was faster than her, but what she had in return for being horribly slow was the simple fact she could back it up with her fist. Get into her range and those legs up against her raging strength was like an ant versus a working boot. It was painfully obvious who was going to win a match against brute strength...

And that what Eve pride herself on!

*BRUTE STRENGTH!*​
The ground took a minute before it ruptured and the ground began to crack, Eve leaned up and clenched her hand into a tight fist. A vein could be clearly seen on the girl hand as got ready for the next punch...

"I won't even use fire!" Eve smirked, "I could easily win with brute strength alone!"

Eve lips formed a wicked smile, "Let's go pup!" she yelled at him, "WHO IS GOING TO WIN!? THE YAPPY PUPPY OR THE NEWBORN PHOENIX!?"


Eve would never back down from a fight! Not even if her life depended on it! She would never run and never turn back! As long as their was air in her lungs and as long as she had the symbol of being a Fennikkusu, she would always strive to win! That was all she was taught in life to do...And it was to 

*WIN 

WIN

WIN!!!​*
_"OOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!" _Eve positioned her right leg behind her with her left leg in front, her left fist was positioned in front of her as she got ready to deliver a powerful right hook aimed right in the boys gut! She was going to give him everything she got! And if he could survive it her blows, then he had earned her respect, though if he hit the ground he was nothing but a Konaha puppy!


----------



## noblesse (Jun 19, 2012)

My attention was fixed on the candle; it fits so perfectly on the base. The shape of the class around the fire also manages to maximize the scent, and ?somehow? prevents the heat from escaping unto the table. It's an architectural wonder, this piece of table-matter.

   Adara's question juts be back into reality.
   'Myself,' I say, 'I am a Shinobi!' I clench my fist. 'But still a Genin.' My voice lowers, fist loose. I droop back on the chair with brush of disappointment. I'm nowhere near my objective nor do I have the strength to achieve it. But this is not her problem.

   'What about you? Tell me about yourself?' I reply, realizing that it may better to focus on the girl. Saying that, she really is an interesting person. Those clothes, that hair, the attitude and body language. The fragile figure and frail skin. I really am curious about her.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 19, 2012)

*Be Thankful Nothing Broke, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Eight
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Church
*Difficulty*: 
Medium
*Health*:
85%
*Track*:
---

---

The frantic words escape Amata's mouth rather loudly, his teeth chattering from the marriage proposal he had just set himself up for. Sure, the boy is nowhere near ready for this type of thing, but Amata Minami refuses to just leave a mother and a child alone. It'll be worth the sacrifice of his childhood that could barely reach puberty.

Water can almost be seen filling up his eyes as he can see the images of his youth burn away. Being filled with it is a new life that has smelly diapers awaiting him. Sure, Amata himself is great with kids but it's a whole different situation when it's his own.

Amata's story has just begun and already he's thrown into the fiery pits of adulthood without warning!
Just what kind of series is this?!

On the edge of despair Amata can't pay any attention to what's going on around him. So it isn't until the purple-haired girl's falling that he notices she's going to faint.

"WAIFU!!!!!"

A horrendous scene is plays across Amata's face.

What kind of cruel irony is this? Just announcing his marriage, and the the woman of his future will become the woman of his past in less than a minute.

He shifts his body, hand reached out to save this woman and bring her into his life. But this fall may be dangerous, even if he does manage to catch her he'll just take the brutal side of the fall and probably have his back broken.

Then his wife will be left with a no-good crippled husband that can't make any money, but that's alright isn't it? At the very least he can protect her's and the baby's life from danger.

So for the Amata Minami that's always sacrificing himself for this will be nothing...

Thus good-for-nothing Minami tries to be the hero, grasping out for the woman of his life that he doesn't even love, nor knows the name of.....

Then as the two descend towards the bumpy surface beneath them, the girl's body stops in mid air

_What? Could it be that she was an angel?_

But he soon realizes the over exagerated assumption is wrong and comes down crashing just as he.

Uwah!! 

The boy's dream and head smack hard onto the steps bringing pain that feels like his skull could have cracked open but the trail of agony dosen't end there, with his lower back bouncing like a rock and releasing unpleasant sensations that threaten to break him in half..

The force sends him to the last few steps where his side lands on the corner of one, sending so much force into him that the upper half of his body goes completly numb like whatever feeling he hhad there was aggresivly kicked out.

The undelightful walk down the steps finishes with the momentum helping him roll severally across the concrete where scrashes start to appear all over him.

The moving energy finally exhausts itself and leaves the unfortunate child face down onto the rough surface that would make a baby cry from simply sitting there.

There's only silence now, a fall like that would wave death flags for anyone else but....

"....I'm.....alright..."

The sound barely escaping out of his lunges creates a weak voice that can hardly be heard.

One hand and then the other, they both press against the earth push the boys heavy body up.

What's seen are scraches, bruises, cuts and the tears of his clothes taking over his entire body, thankfully though the white banadage on his nose is still in place.

The sudden thought of it brings him back to the time his sister had been the result of this bandage long ago, which brings some peace to the boy's mind about the argument, unlike the danger that's of his body.

His torn self walks unnaturally up the steps as if being hit by a truck and trying to get into a hospital, which he should get to but the thought of it doesn't even enter his mind.

His face down and covered the red strings of hair, he steps up towards the black haired young lady that was responsible for the church girl for  being unharmed...., 



.....but was also the reason his fall ended up the way he did....

Nevertheless, anger and frustration don't knock at the door.

"..Ah...Thank you so much, you saved me the trouble of having to carry her to the hospital..."

His faded voice sounds as if energy has completely escaped him and only an unpleasant black cloud hands over head, which happens to be bigger than usual now.

"You can ask me anything....Ajimu-san. I'll be glad to do it for what you did for me.......well actually for her. Your from the Mist, correct? By the way, may name is Amata Minami, nice to meet you. "​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 19, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara put a hand on top of Adieu's hand to calm him down and look into his eyes with her own calming red eyes. It was not romatic, it was just kind and understanding. They were not full of lust, just trying to tell him something with her eyes from within her heart and soul.

"Don't worry, we will reach our goals at some point to grow and become stronger. You have determination to not quit from being what you want most to keep thoses dreams alive. For me, I don't want to look back on the past and I would like to keep my secret safe in my heart. My friends have to deal with me later and my secrets that I may share with you later."

She took her hand of Adieu's hand as the waiter came back with the two bowls of steaming rice and two cups of tea. She took a sip of tea as she like reading tea leave in the cup as the leaves made a picture. Some people thought it was just having fun. She looked as she got a good sign from the tea leaves. She picked up her chopsticks as she began eating her rice. It was very good to her and also special to share something with someone than being alone.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2012)

*Meiko Nakai*

Meiko sat against the tree, watching the other genin training. Konaha's training grounds had been a sort of rendezvous point for her and her friends. They usually met here, trained together for a while, talked about things and then moved on to somewhere else where they would mess around for a bit. If she left then she wouldn't be a part of that anymore. But if she didn't leave then she'd have to deal with _it_.

She noticed that a number of genin were all looking in the same general direction. Maybe her friend Hanako was here. Hanako was a very pretty girl and most guys' eyes would be drawn to her as she would walk by. Meiko would have been lying if she said she wasn't even slightly jealous but it was only slightly and it didn't have an impact on their friendship so it didn't really matter.

She followed their gazes and saw that it wasn't Hanako. From where she was sitting, she didn't see anything special about the girl but she would probably have noticed it if she'd been positioned a teensy bit closer to the girl. But she wasn't so just watched the genin that were concentrated on their training.

Her eyes were drawn to the beautiful blue skies, and the clouds. She loved clouds. They could look like anything, whether it was a bird, goat, anything. She had to admit those were weird examples but she didn't care. She just wanted, more than anything, to be a cloud. 

If she was a cloud, she wouldn't have to worry about anything. Not _it_, nor _him_. For what felt like the billionth time that day, Meiko's mind had decided to remind her about her guardian angel. Memories of him flooded her mind in seconds. Most of them little things. What his laugh sounded like. Just what shade of blue his eyes were. That stupid habit of his to keep something hanging out the side of his mouth at all times. As long as it wouldn't kill him if he so much as touched, he would pop it into his mouth and it would just hang out the side.

If she were to leave...would he come with her? Of course he would. He was the one that had put the damn idea in her head, of course he'd come with her. Unless the fact they hadn't talked for three days was his doing. What if he was avoiding her? She couldn't fathom why he would but she was terrified of the idea nonetheless. She was terrified of the idea that she would be leaving him behind...and that he wouldn't even care.

She didn't even bother to hold in the tears and was reduced to sobbing in seconds. She was glad he wasn't here to see her like this. She didn't want him to see her being so...pathetic. But if she knew her luck, he'd show up real soon. She only hoped she was wrong.


----------



## noblesse (Jun 19, 2012)

I slide my arm away from her grip, almost instinctively. I flash a smile, a palm on my head. 'You're right, sorry!'

It was a relief to see the waiter. Arriving with plates and drinks, Hestia personified. He drops the plates and scurries off to take another order. I stretch, lean forward, tear apart the chopsticks and focus on the bowl. I haven't eaten all morning, and I am going to savor this. 

'You!' Just as I scoop up a ball of rice, a voice erupts from behind. 
'Adieu Ito!' A hefty man storms up the steps and into the cafe. He is well dressed; A gray linen suit, a Windsor tied tie curving down his belly, and a surprisingly tight pants that is visibly strained.   
'Yes, you!' 

'You destroyed my restaurant!' He slams his palms on the table. 'How will you repay me for that?!' 
I release the chopsticks. 
'Didn't you meet with Sawa?' 
'That girl was suppose to be at my home this afternoon. But she never showed up!' 
'She wasn't there?' I question. Sawa may have been frustrated with me, but she never misses an appointment, and she always manages to bail me out of situations like these. 

'Why do you think I am here?' The man grunts, sweat trickling from his forehead.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 19, 2012)

Hiro Yagami
Fuzen
The Dragon's mating dance

The two of them weren't aware of this but they had a lot in common. The hair, the tempers, the fire, how both of them were lusting after Hiro and the list of comparisons didn't end with their fighting styles. It was all about raw strength. We could only hope that the twisted and perverted Eve would not get her sick pleasure out of defiling poor Hiro. Imagine the destructive little brats that this coupling would produce.

As he saw Eve taking on a fighting stance, Hiro took one of his own. Now she was talking his language. He had no method of defense against her devious plans to try and get into his pants but he knew how to handle himself in a fight. With a cocky grin on his face he opted to go with his standard plan of approach trough everything. To use his fist of Burning Justice, trademarked and patent pending, to smash straight trough that little sexual harassing talon of that scarlet chicklet that was coming at him.

The two punches collided into each other and the both of them were quite surprised at the result.

THOOM! 

Both of their insane levels of physical strength clashed violently and loudly against each other but the difference between the two was so small, if there was a difference at all, that the two blows pretty much neutralized each other. If anything only their hands got damaged, with Hiro's having been hurt earlier with that brick throwing incident this was even less enjoyable than it would've been other.

*"Ah what the hell!"* He violently shook and blew on his fist. *"How did that happen, I have a perfect 10 in the strength level stat!"* This was true, but held no meaning. For one thing, official stats only went up to five. But more importantly the source was rather questionable, the stats he was talking about were produced by something of a biased source. Hiro himself, who also gave himself an 11 for lovemaking and an omega symbol for sex appeal. He meant the infinity symbol but close enough.
*
"Alright, enough with the foreplay."* His off hand, the left, became engulfed with flames as he once more used the Flame Fist move. *"I'm going to plow you till next  July!"* The follow up sentence had just as bad choice of phrasing as the first one. Hiro was completely unaware of it though.

His first swing demolished a fruit stand and then set it's wreckage and most of the produce it held on fire. Eve's replied by first smashing a cart apart, then chopping a tree down. This same tree was then broken in two and then given a proper burial by fire as Hiro's fire fist came in contact with it.
*
"Stop running away and punching poor trees and just take this pounding I want to give you!" *All that brute strength and lack of control the two had was causing a lot of damage to the area but so far they had made little contact with each other. Odds were that the village would be burned down long before these two hopeless romantics would be done with their brawls.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 19, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara noticed the dishes jumped several inches in the air and landed back on the table. She made a game out of ir as she moved the cups and bowls to catch the rice and tea back into their contents. She started to giggle and quickly shut of her giggles as she saw the hands of a man's palms on their table. A hefty man in tight pants and a suit screamed Adieu's name to get his attention and also screamed for ruining his retruant as well.

"About we work this out, maybe we can do some missions to earn the money for you. I could have a friend send me some money. We can get started right away sir."

She was guessing the guy did not cared about her was was just putting all of his anger into getting revenge on Adieu. This was a sad world of life. She did not want to cause any trouble. She just wanted to help her friend out and what happen to his other friend that was living with him. Her hand went to the silver flask on her hip as it twitch, she remove her hand and layed it simply in her lap held by her other hand. She was ready for the fun and games begin, when this guy said so. 

"Don't cry over spill milk, the damage is already been done. You have no more worries, you will open your restruant in no time."

Maybe nobody would take her serious at all, but this what she wanted to be was a ninja doctor. She picked up her cup of tea and sip it. Waiting for the guy to say something back to her as it was inpossiabl for them to accomplished or something. To her it was lucky to get a mission with Adieu, to her this was going to be awesome, as her twos twitch with excitment of doing this to prove she was not weak at all and pull through as a ninja. She put down her tea as she just looked back into it as it was okay picture of what the rest of the day may bring her or was it a myth.


----------



## noblesse (Jun 19, 2012)

The gentleman is becoming increasingly aggravated by the second. I close my eyes and allow myself a sigh. His restaurant could burn to a crisp?and it did? but I was deeply concerned about Sawa; she was a meticulous woman and always made it her duty to attend an appointment. Where could she be?

   'Excuse me.' Another man begins. He is suited in mahogany, though no tie. He tips a finger to the bridge of his glasses, 'I could not help but overhear your dilemma. Perhaps we can help each other out.' He says to me, reaching a palm for my shoulder. 

   'I'm listening.' I reply, thoughts of Sawa now faded. I can worry about her later, but I can not afford anymore trouble. 
   'Sir, if you will.' He pushes the baggy gentleman aside. 'Are you familiar with the _Keep Konoha Beautiful_ movement?'
   'The garbage collection?' 
   'That's not what it is!' He chides. 'The movement is to preserve the nature of this wondrous city! It not only encourages youths to keep the place clean. It molds the individual mind into an environmentally conscious mind!'

   The man continues. Speaking of the risks of a polluted environment, how much character the movement can build and discipline of youth and so on. But when he comes to the reward, I'm all ears. 
   'We did not start the movement. But we are on board, and offer our full support. Because we know the importance of keeping Konoha clean.' He flashes me a smile, his teeth sparkling in the sunlight. 

   'And the reward?' I cut in.
   'You can uplift it at the administration building. But if you have our recommendation, the reward increases!' He's holds his smile. I imagine his jaws becoming sorer by the minute. 
   'How will you know if we even picked up anything?'
   'That,' he tips his glasses, a smirk forming on his face, 'is thanks to the efforts of our S.S.C.P group!' 
   'S.S.C.P?'
   'Superlatively Spontaneous Camera Proteges.'
   I brace myself for his reply.
   'See there? On the roofs?' He points to the cafe's flat roof. A man stands atop, in a front stance with a device braced on his shoulder. 'This man will follow you to hell a back! Recording every piece of garbage or trash you dispose of on a that little notepad in his pocket!'

   I shrug, a sense of excitement manifests, though it shouldn't. This is the strangest thing that I have encountered in Konoha thus far. 
   'However, only one group may have our recommendation.' 
   'Why?'
   'We don't have enough money to reward every person who wants to save the city!' 

   'So there others that are on this mission right now?' 
   'Of course. They start at noon, and try to clean up as much of the city as they in the span of six hours.'
   I fold my arms. If I play this right, I can come out of this with a hefty reward. But there are only two of us. I am sure Adara is up for this, but how good is she on her feet ?she did perform an acrobatic display of talent earlier on. Maybe this could work.

   The angry gentleman scoffs. He was listening the entire time. 'By seven-o-clock. I will be at the restaurant. You better have my five thousand ryo!' He storms off.


----------



## Kei (Jun 20, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Mykage

Destruction

It was her calling, though at the same time she didn't like it, trying to kill him could be neater, but it is needed in this line of work. The yells of complaining shot owners and parents because of the destruction didn't stop her from doing what she does back, and that being not backing down. Eve was way too happy and when she was happy she engulfed herself in the thing that made her happy! And it just happened to be the puppy~

"Hey pup!" Eve said finally stopping and pointing a finger, "You are the first person that didn't get on my nerves today, so for that reason I make sure that the next punch will knock you out~"

Eve got back into position, "Get ready, it will only hurt a bit!" she purred before launching herself at full force at him and if it didn't hit him it was going to take out the building right behind him...

"Oh my I can't have that~"A very familiar voice said making Eve eyes widen, but before she could stop her fist hit something hard and the force that she put in her punch seemed to be reversed back on her!

"ugh..." the slight wimper was short as she was thrown back and flew into the building

"What a wild beast you are my lovely Eve, ohohoho but I can't let you mess up our village any further."

Eve looked up from the ground, "Mykage...." her voice broke into a snarl, but before she could even get up roses sprout out of thin air and wrapped around arm pulling it back before wrapping around her ankles. Eve gasped in the slight  discomfort of the tightness of the bondage before looking back up at her uncle.



Mykage smiled before turning his way to the pup! 

"I hope my darling niece didn't cause you any problems and thank you for playing with her."Mykage smiled before rubbing the boy head, "I was getting worried that she wasn't making any friends, oh thank goodness I was proven wrong."

"HE ISN'T MY----"Eve yelled before a flower bloomed in her mouth like a gag and she was left gargling some mixture of words at her uncle.Mykage smiled as he looked at his work, Eve only growled as she couldn't spit the thing out of her mouth.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 20, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"I am stronger than what you think and I can hold my own weight. I can see it in your eyes that you worry about me, but if I fall I can get back on my feet by taking the herbs in my flask. Oh My God! it is already noon, we are late to get started on the mission, we take our meal with us then. Can we get a doggy bag?"

The waiter came over with a throw away bowl to put utall the rice in, she gave the other two guys that walkes off with puppy dog eyes to tease them with a playful manner. She smile as she pulled out some money to pay for the meal, she know it was not right for a girl to paid for a meal for a guy and should be the other way around. To her it did not matter because to her change was okay, but some of theolder ways could shift a little bit to be the old ways with a unquie way of living. She meant it earlier that she would be paying anyway.

She got out of her seat of the booth and headed for the entrance as she jumped down the four stairs to the ground. She waited for Adieu and see what was the plan. She was wondering if they were going to split up to cover more ground or stay together. She looked upward to the sky as it was a beautiful day as the wind blow her hair aside. IT was odd because to her her tea leaves told her it was going to rain as her true romance showed up in the rain. She looked away from the sky as it was time for doing a mission in great weather like this as she waited for Adieu to meet her out here.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 20, 2012)

*Art of bloodshed*​*Sunkagure​*
In a lonely area of the village hidden in the sand, a lone shinobi sat on the ground. Her hands forming a symbol which held no actual meaning. Wearing a bloodstained bandage around her eyes, it was obvious upon first glance that she was blind, or was at least blinding herself in some way. Her lips were in a slight smile, the slightest leak of blood coming from them as thread strained from even such a small movement. The sand shifted, ever so slightly around her. It was an especially windy day, but the movement could be construed as a bit too unnatural for mere wind. Given this particular Shinobi's nature, it was only logical to conclude that it was not the wind that caused such a thing. 

This area was hers, however small. She doubted very much people would come to this area knowing that she lived here, the monster of the sand, the butcher. For this, she was grateful. Even consumed by rage, and sadistic tendencies, she still had her own personality, for now at least. However, the events which were happening around her, however scarce were unimportant. What mattered in the context of now, was here own inner self. Different from how would would envision, surrounded by endless water. She could see here, even with her bandage around her eyes. In the middle of the vast amount of water, was a beast surrounded by sand. A raccoon, larger by far then her and held in it's place by several steel beams, using an irrigation system to dump water onto it from the sea, making it wet and solid continuously. They werent beams in fact, they were pipes. Several gushed water, broken not by the beast, but by rust, symbolic of how the seal itself was weakening over time.

Underneath a palm tree, the one known as Kiriko spoke, unhindered by anything on her mouth. ''I slept last night, but you did nothing about it.'' She said, and was spoken back to in kind. ''Shut up girl, it's near impossible to tell when you're sleeping.'' Their killing had stopped recently, not out of boredom. But because they were both satisfied for now. Although for Shukaku, the satisfaction would be very temporary, for Kiriko, it would take longer. Although she may have been the host of a monster, she knew that if elder ninja wanted to they would find and kill her. So, she had to be discreet when she killed now. At least when it was friendly ninja and not enemies.

''That's sad to hear, is old age getting to you? Kuhehe-uk''

She felt her neck tighten in the next moment, as a small collection of sand tightened around her throat as if a rope. ''I could use another host, but you were promised lots of attention. We both like attention, but it's been forever since I've been able to be let out fully.'' Kiriko let out a smile, a beam. She knew he wouldn't really do it, he was her treasure. If he killed her, then he'd more then likely be put into another host, with a much stronger seal. After a few tense moments, the sand unrestricted from around her neck. Kiri knew he was just tense, probably getting irritable and already wanting to kill something again. ''I'll see you around then.'' She said, turning her gaze, so to speak, back to the real world. 

She could smell blood, _ Is that my sand? _ She thought to herself, standing up. She hadn't been paying attention, and didn't sense if anyone had entered her area through the sand. She moved her senses through it, but felt nothing. Stopping the chakra flow through the sand. She then turned to her ears, concentrating. There was...so much sound unaccounted for in a normal person's senses. She couldn't blame them for being ignorant. This was much more manageable to keep up, unlike her sand sensing. She was ready to begin the day, and then walked out of her area.


*Playing God​**Konoha*​
Victoria just pondered within her mind for awhile, just blocking herself off from the rest of the world. There was nothing serious here, but when it came to social interactions well, sometimes it just made her think. What should she say, how would she say it? Who exactly in that group should she speak with? Victoria snapped her fingers in the next moment, aha, that's who. She'd talk to that pretty genin girl she had spotted while watching the other genin train. She turned her attention back to the world, noticing that it was a bit later. Hmm. It seems like the person she was going to talk to had already left. Oh well. 

''Hnnn, I might as well go check out if there are any missions.'' She said, turning away from the training grounds, and walking off. There would be a chance to talk later, she was really slacking off from the ninja aspects in favor of working at the hospital, for some reason the Patients always seemed a bit uneasy around her as well. They must just now be used to someone so young working on them. She shook herself out of her thoughts this time, and broke off into a run. Putting that ninja speed to use. ''Time to check out the mission boards.'' Victoria repeated...


----------



## noblesse (Jun 20, 2012)

My feet carry me out of the cafe' and down the stairs to Adara. 
   What a stroke of luck: The disgruntled restaurant owner, a cafe', the enthusiastic spokesman; blended together, a collective concentrate of golden profit. Sawa's image continues to fade while I conjure up ways to spend my ?soon to be received? earnings.

   'Stop!' The waiter calls, glitter in his eyes. 'You may need this.' He tosses an object toward us.
   I extend my arm and the accessory smacks my palm. I stare, astonished, at the item and back to waiter. He's nodding slowly, eyes now shut and wind teasing his clothing.
   Encased it Ziploc, a fortune cookie. I say nothing, slide the cookie in my pocket, and retreat before something ?somehow, more unexceptionably  profound? happens. 

    It's twelve noon. The sun is directly overhead, scorching rays laying siege to my skin. 
   'Should we split up?' I turn to the Adara. We would cover more ground that way, but was it worth it? It is just garbage that we're after.
   'We should ju?' 
   My eyes lock on to a box; A white, rectangular food-box, dripping of stew?at least I think it's stew. It rests a few inches from a disposal bin. From this angle, it almost looks like a stand off.
   'There!' I point to our prey.

   Then I see them; another duo, frozen in motion. One white, another dark, and they both appear to be Shinobi. They've also noticed us.
   There's a flash in the distance. It takes me a while, but the image soon becomes clear. That is the lens of another camera, another protege! 
   There are no introductions needed, I know exactly what they want ?and that's the food box, our prey.

   In an fantastic display of acrobatics, our protege leaps from a high position, lands and rolls. He's on his feet, camera pointing to the box of food and back to us. 

   My eyes narrow. I know what's coming next. This little event is not going to be as easy as originally thought. 
   'Go!' I yell, and charge for the box.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 20, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki*
*~A New Home...Maybe~*

After gently letting the girl lay on the ground a small smile appeared on Ajimu's face. The man had given her his name, Amata Minami. It was a small gesture, but one of kindness none the less. It was strange, he noticed she was from Kirigakure but didn't hold any resentment or didn't question why she had traveled to Fuzengakure in the first place. Perhaps she was correct in the fact that they were on good standards, so much so that any one on the side of Black can wander from village to village without being questioned. 

Although which reminded her, why exactly had she been there? There was no set goal to achieve, she simply wanted to get away from the Mist; well that and no one over there was taking her in, and she couldn't stand sleeping outside for a night. But wouldn't it be a bit selfish for her to impose on this man, to ask if she could stay at his home for a few days? It would make her intentions in stopping the girls fall look suspicious, or rather, make her look selfish, for he may look upon her for doing this deed as a way to butter him up for the question.

Well regardless of how he would look upon her that was not for her to decide, and it was already too late to change the situation, she'd just have to suck it up and ask him. But would it be awkward? What if his parents are disapproving of him bringing a girl into his house; well she could understand, when her parents were alive if she were to bring a boy home to stay for a bit they would definitely kick him out, or make sure he stayed far enough away.

Not only that, but for some reason this boy seemed different. While good looking he doesn't seem to know how to handle girls well, taking the previous scene she had witnessed. Not only that, but from watching someone fall he almost fell along with her, not something many men do in particular. If he acts this way because his parents raised him this way, then surely they'd feel uncomfortable with him bringing a girl he just met into the house.

Even with all these reasons, there was also the fact that he could take it the wrong way. Granted he shouldn't, since the two of them had just met, but what if for some reason he thought she was a stalker or something that was in love with him, and in result wished to stay at his house where she could get a better view of him? Then he'd instantly turn down the request. Well she'd just have to hope that wouldn't be the case.

With a deep sigh, letting her mind go to rest, she finally spoke, first answering:


*"I don't think she needs to go to the hospital, first of all she didn't actually land on the ground, as I caught her and then provided her cushion. All she truly needs to worry about is not fainting like that again. However if you don't know where she lives and aren't comfortable with taking her to your home to rest, then we should probably transport her over to the Hospital, that way she can get some proper rest. Oh, and secondly..."

*She stopped talking as her nervousness took over. She didn't want to frighten what could possibly be a new friend, but she had to find a place to sleep for tonight. Ajimu didn't travel for hours on end only to sleep out in the cold dark night again. With a small shiver running through her spine, Ajimu finally spoke:


*"I know we just met...and this is crazy, but do you mind doing me a favor. and allowing me to stay at your home for the time being? I just don't know who else to ask, so you're kind of like my only hope...Please, I don't want to starve out in the cold dark night again all alone."

*She felt horrible for trying to manipulate him, especially for stretching the truth. While it was true she hadn't eaten in twenty-four hours she honestly did not mind being hungry for a few days, and sometimes she did prefer to be all alone. But all she wanted now was to be in someones company, she didn't care who, as long as they were nice; and Amata Minami seemed nice. So if he accepted then she would be extremely glad, because if Amata was as gentle as he seemed to be, then she wondered how his parents, the ones who raised him to be like this, would behave. ​​


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 20, 2012)

_Joruri Takeshi_
_*It Begins*_​
	My feet shuffled one in front of the other, my boots making wet sloppy sounds as I kept moving forward into the marsh. The mist made it only too easy to be lost in Ame, which was why I hated going through this particular route. Due to all of the rain the previous leaders liked to pour down around the village, it had turned into a mini-Kiri, with Mists swirling around to form a sort of protective barrier for the village, hiding it from prying eyes. It kept the bandits away at least, and was seldom used by regular people, which made it quiet and peaceful, but the mist did hamper one's ability to navigate. Still, my wallet wasn't going to fill itself, and I was dangerously close to being low on cash; so low that even some plain bread from the market stalls wasn't an option. Being a village that relied more on technology than most of the Nations, things were manufactured for cheaper prices and thus it was easier and more efficient for me to shop there as opposed to the other villages. I made it a habit of stopping by to browse Ame's wares whenever I was in the area, and this usually worked out well for me.

  The Kage had offered me some work, seeing as I was also part of their group the Black, and I had agreed. It was just that simple; I take the job, get it done and get the money. It's been that way for about three years and it won't change. I do travel often around the territory of the Black; mostly looking for jobs that pique my interest or pay me enough to go for a good while, but I always stay in Amegakure for a long time. It depends, sometimes I stay for a couple weeks, sometimes a few months, and I don't mind the village itself either. Technology like that comes with a price; people who wish to steal its secrets, and I'm always willing to help out this village. They were my 'home away from home' so to speak and I'd do almost anything for them. I can't do much since I am fairly weak, being only a genin and all, but I try to help where I can, doing repairs, fending off bandits, and other menial chores that keep me busy and my wallet full. I am somewhat handy with machines, and can understand things most people don't, since I look out for details and things that seem off.  

	With the current state of affairs as they were, with the White and Black starting to get at each other's throats, I figured it'd be best for me to stay in town for a while, see what information I find and take on some jobs just for the heck of it. It never hurts to be prepared for emergencies, so here I am, plodding through the mist towards the village. I feel a sharp pain in my side and look down, only to see a thin line of blood across the right side of my torso; or as I like to call it, my 'blind spot'. The weapon that hit me is embedded into the hazy silhouette of a tree, too far away for me to notice any details about it. I don't focus on the tree any longer, trying to see if I can hear where my opponent is. The rustling of leaves tells me that they are in the treetops, so I dash into the grove of trees on the opposite side, hoping it gives me enough cover so I won't be picked off so easily. From what I could tell, that shot was likely aimed for my sword arm, so they want to try to disable me; Like I'd let that happen! Sadly, I'm no good with projectile weapons such as shuriken and kunai, due to having no peripheral vision and no depth perception, which puts m,e at a disadvantage in this little skirmish...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 20, 2012)

Hiro Yagami
Fuzen
Hiro VS Eve.....VS Mykage?

Just as Hiro was about to unleash his epic Burning Dragon Comet Annihilating Death Strike(Trademarked and patent pending) when the little chicklet was saved from complete and utter by some random effeminate douchebag. Few people made a good first impression on Hiro, the fact he was very open about the impressions people made on him was why he was so hard to get along with. 

"I hope my darling niece didn't cause you any problems and thank you for playing with her."Mykage smiled before rubbing the boy head, "I was getting worried that she wasn't making any friends, oh thank goodness I was proven wrong."

*"Don't be groping me dude!"* He gave him a hard glare as he ruffled his hair, some kind of anti cootie maneuver. *"You can look at this sweet ass as all you want, no touching unless you have boobs thought."* Not sure what was more disturbing about this. That Hiro just told referred to his posterior as 'this sweet ass' or that he was talking to a kage like this.

Despite the mention of Mykage he didn't pick on it, in his defense he was working under the assumption the Black didn't have kages. Obviously this wasn't the first piece of evidence that showed Hiro was a moron. His knowledge on the whole Black and White thing was limited to the following.

-The two have some kind of problem with each other, one that he didn't care about.

-Only White had kages, which was lucky because he wanted to be a kage.

-The Black had creepy people that kept trying to touch his naughty parts.

That was it. Obviously he was stupid but hey that was only fair. One couldn't be that righteously epic and overpwered, *and* be that damn good looking while also having a big brain. That would just be too much.

Returning back to Earth, and from Hiro's fantasy land, when he saw the bondage and gagging treatment Eve was getting from that weird dude.....Hiro wised up. He might be stupid, but he knew that odds were that he'd end up like that if he wasn't careful.* "Uhm.....No that was quite alright.....Uhm.....Buddy!"* He had no idea what to call the guy, the word Mykage had gone out of the other ear already at that point. *"You keep an eye on her though, she wanted to all kinds of creepy stuff with me, I'm pretty sure she tried to lure me into that dark alley over there."* He pointed for emphasis.

*"I should probably get going.......One tip though, try spanking.....I've dealt with brats like that before." *Not true, he was actually the brat that had been dealt with in the past. *"Spanking works, really punish that fat ass of hers...."* Yes, this was Hiro thinking that he was playing it smart and making a good exit. *"Later chicklet, flower uncle!"*

And with that he took off, intending to rejoin his travel partners.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2012)

*The Kid
Kirikagure
Written in My Face*

Shobu placed his foot underneath the chin of The Kid raising it up so he could see him. The Kid had rivulets of blood streaming down his mouth which was indicative of the internal damage he suffered from the opening blow. Why was Shobu doing this? It was simple if you think about it. He was trying to figure out whom The Kid was if he were going to bat for him. He needed a better reason than the one he had right now. If Shobu put The Kid's life in danger he would have to show his true colors, right?

Shobu pushed his foot upward lifting his downed victim into the air, in the fraction of a second he had cocked his arm back and slammed his palm  into The Kid's sternum. The palm thrust sent The Kid flying backward his heels barely touching the earth as he skipped along the ground like a rock . But this was not the end of the assault... Shobu had sped up past him and was now positioned at his rear. He snatched the young swashbuckler by his platinum hair and spun around and around before ripping upward smashing The Kid into the ground. Shobu had unleashed his true power on his ward who now lay on the ground seemingly unconscious. What should have abated the shinobi of Kirikagure only served to infuriate him further.

"You think you can lie to me!?Huh!? Huh!?Huh!?!? Guess what kid, your eyes can't lie! I know you can see my movements! I know you can hear me right now as you lie there pretending to be knocked out! I put my reputation on the line for you and I don't know you! Stop lying to me and tell me who you really are!!!"

The Kid didn't move at all he was completely out cold. Shobu was done messing around, desperate times called for desperate measures...he reached into his vest and produced a kunai. He twirled it around his finger letting it whoosh through the air as he stood over The Kid.

"Bloody Hell..."

*SHINK
*
Shobu drilled the kunai downward but he did not cut through muscle and sinew his kunai was lodged into the wooden hide bay's dock. Shobu looked up at The Kid a smirk oozing with the" I knew its" adorned his face. The look on The Kid's face was a pretty starch contrast as frustration had set in. His hand had been forced and with it he had let someone see a side of himself he wanted to remain hidden. He hated fighting but life on the sea meant you needed to know how to defend yourself, life alone meant you had to know how to fend for yourself...

"If I asked you if you were a spy at this point you would say no. I wouldn't know if you were lying through your teeth or not. But your fist, your fist will not lie to me."

Shobu resumed his previous fighting stance, lowering his center, the right open palm outstretched and the left held closer to his body. The Kid could see all the holes but he wasn't sure he could exploit them, Shobu was no snail he had shown himself to be very fast.

"I don't want to do this mate. I'm not the kind of bloke who likes getting into rows. Lets just talk this out..."

"That is not an option!!"

*ZIP*

Shobu flitted forward the only trace of his movements were the wooden boards his feet cleaved through. He entered The Kid's guard driving his left palm forward aiming to sock The Kid in the face. The Kid stepped to the side as Shobu fully extended his arm for the attack creating an opening. The Kid used his opponent?s arm as a pivot and spun up its length in order to position himself at Shobu's rear. He bent his knee and ratcheted it backward all he had to do was unload...

*SQUELCH*

A single moment of hesitation had afforded him an opportunity to lodge his elbow, Shobu kept his back to The Kid who was draped over his elbow at this point. The Mist Chuunin tilted his elbow and pushed upward throwing The Kid up into the air...

*CLICK*

Shobu's arm ripped upward as The Kid descended to the ground. The Chuunin had driven his fist into the white haired boy's chin. Uppercut. The Kid lay there on the ground his entire sternum riddled with bruises and blood flowing from his mouth. There was no doubt that Shobu was too strong and he was too weak hearted to even so much as go for a blow. The young pirate struggled to his feet, his legs wobbly, unable to even get into full standing position as his arms stay limply to the sides. 

?I?m not a fighter. I don?t like fighting. The entire thing is balmy mate. If this what you need to do then do it, but I?m not the kind of bloke to attack someone for fun.?

Shobu stared down at the shorter teen a stern look etched across his face as he studied The Kid. He searched his face, his eyes, and his fist for answers and he was satisfied with what he found out about The Kid.


?I need you to be honest with me that?s all I want in return for helping you. The fact is that you have a life debt to me and I deserve that much from you.?

?So what do you want to know??

?Well for starters? how does an ?adventurer for antiquities? who loathes fighting get your particular skills??

A mischievous grin was written on The Kid's face and likewise with Shobu.

?You see mate what had happened was??

The two young men had come to an understanding of one another and to the outsider one could even say they looked like two friends. For the first time in a long while The Kid had started to give an honest account of his background.​


----------



## Kenju (Jun 21, 2012)

*You've Got Guts, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Nine
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Church
*Difficulty*: 
Medium
*Health*:
85%
*Track*:
---

---

The still hurting Amata Minami gives a blank look at the dark-haired young lady that just saved his soon to be wife. Whether that was a good or bad still ponders in his mind for some odd reason.

But he doesn't care for that right, because he was just asked a rather troublesome question that freezes him cold in his tracks.

Not only that but his brain can't seem to function correctly either, only staring off into the distance, trying to pass off over what just happened too him but life isn't so easy.

So the cherry-headed boy pulls himself together, clearing his throat and shaking off the weight of worry that will surely come back to haunt him.

Even so he addresses this problem with a chest out because the boy's life surely will get worse than this, so he can easily accept his despair.

What's even more.....Amata Minami is a man now....he will take...........*responsibility*

"Well....eh you did just help me out...and it's not like it's very safe to stay out here at night. Believe me I know for sure. So I guess you can stay with me for the time being."

Scratching his head he doesn't bother himself with any troublesome things that might happen in the future. He'll lend this girl a hand for the time being.

Besides, what's the worse that could happen? Amata has already faced all sorts of painful things in his young like that he shouldn't have.

Although he may get in trouble it's not as if he'll get killed. Amata is use to this sort of thing anyways.

The expression that looks down and depressed gives off a small radiant smile towards his new friend.

"Um, I don't know if we should take her to the hospital or not considering it's a bit far off from here. It should be alright if we take her with us, besides it's my fault she's like this..."

Amata offers himself and picks purple-haired girl up in his arm, as expected of a girl she's pretty light so there shouldn't be any strain on his back, not that it mattered either way.

His left arm tucked under her legs and right hand holding her back up, the boy moves down a few steps carefully.

He's holding a woman that he's about to marry but doesn't even love in his arms...how unintentionally romantic is this?
_
What is this a Shoujo manga?_

It's then that an idea comes to his mind in the midst of lighthearted air. Turning back towards the helpful girl with the long hair, he begs a question

"Oh hey, since this is your first time in the Fuzen village I'm assuming, how about I show you around? Or would you prefer to go to my house first? It won't be night for awhile so got a lot of time to spare "

The red shinobi looks at her in wonder, waiting for a response that he assumes will be 'yes', which turns out to be the answer he expected to hear from the girl in his arms awhile ago.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 21, 2012)

noblesse said:


> My feet carry me out of the cafe' and down the stairs to Adara.
> What a stroke of luck: The disgruntled restaurant owner, a cafe', the enthusiastic spokesman; blended together, a collective concentrate of golden profit. Sawa's image continues to fade while I conjure up ways to spend my ?soon to be received? earnings.
> 
> 'Stop!' The waiter calls, glitter in his eyes. 'You may need this.' He tosses an object toward us.
> ...



*Adara Murray*

"So we are making home movies today and we are the stars."

She nodded as Adieu yelled go and too her this was a fun game of keep away from anyone else set for Adieu. Adara used her strings to reel in the food box that looks like stew. Then she just simple throw the food box away as she reel in her strings. This is a un game and she did not mind making the other person mad who was playing as well. The guy in black charge at her as she dodge using the change of body stance. To her the guy in the black open palmed her in the shoulder.

She jumped on her strings and landed on her feet, her shoulder did not hurt much when she was a child. To her someone wanted to play rough while playing this crazy game.She rubbed her shoulder as she looked around as there was more trash and graffit on the walls by gang members as well. She was wondering how many carless and mean people in the world that would do this to a city and also where they lived as well. She was on her toes to dodge to dump the trash into it's trash can as much as possiable to not be a buden to Adieu.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki
~Sight Seeing~*

It was sort of strange, how his immediate reactions was to pick the fainted girl up; looked like something out of a fantasy story to be quite honest, but even so, it brought a smile to her face. It really did show that a man like him could be kind. 

However a new offer was brought forth, instead of instantly going to his house, perhaps they would do a little sight seeing around the village, since she was new here and all. But what about that woman he carried in his arms? Speaking of which, who was she, and why did he seem to care for her so much? Were they in a relationship, or just childhood friends? Well no bother waiting, she might as well ask.

*"Hey Amata, I think we should stop by your house first. Mainly because I doubt you want to carry her all day, unless she wakes up sometime soon. Once we get to your house you can rest her down on a bed or couch or something, and I'll also take the time to look around the house, so I'm not completely lost later."

*She closed her mouth, feeling she ran on for a bit too long, but quickly realized she didn't even ask the question she had meant to ask. It had been moments like these where she felt a lot stupider than normal. With a quick sigh, she responded rather cheerfully, asking:

*"Oh and who is this girl? I know I barley know you, but since I've already introduced myself to you, and can't introduce myself to her I'd thought I'd ask you."

*Ajimu stopped herself again, not wanting to ask any further. She knew they had a right at privacy, and she shouldn't be digging for her own curious needs, but she really wanted to know what the relationship between the two were. Without a seconds thought, she quickly yelled out:

*"Are you two like together or something? Not that I care or anything- I was just that I was wondering why you two are so close- No that came out wrong...Sorry just ignore it."

*She felt rather uncomfortable for asking such stupid questions. Her initial thoughts were right, she shouldn't be dwelling in someones private life like this, it wasn't right. Plus why should she care? All she should care about is that she finally has a place to stay for the night. 

Not only that, but most likely his family will probably be nice, so it's be a win-win for her.

But...Would the girl be okay all by herself, if Amata and her were to just leave the purple haired girl in this mans house all by herself? What if Amata's parents weren't home and they suddenly found this girl laying there? Would they know her, would they care, would they throw her out and feed her to piranhas? She just didn't know how his parents would react.

Although Amata seems nice, so she shouldn't have any doubts; she'll just have to trust Amata's judgment on this one. With a small smile, Ajimu proceeded:


*"So, I propose that we go to your house and get her comfortable; then once we're done at your place you can show me around the village. I know entertaining a 'tourist' isn't probably your thought of fun, but I hope it'll be worth your time for your assistance."

*Afterwords Ajimu stayed rather quiet, she didn't want to impose on Amata by constantly talking about random crap that he couldn't care about. But then again, being too quiet would also backlash, as he might think she didn't like him; regardless she'd wait and see how things played out.​​


----------



## Narurider (Jun 21, 2012)

*Meiko Nakai*

The tears refused to stop. Meiko tried desperately to wipe them away but couldn't. Her vision had blurred and she struggled to see if anyone had noticed her. For once luck was on her side and nobody had noticed. She finally wiped away the tears and looked around.

The genin that had been staring at the girl had gone back to their training. Meiko checked and saw the girl had left. This didn't surprise her though, if they stared at Meiko like that she'd have left as well. But was that why the girl left? Did she even notice them staring at her? Or if she did, did she care? Was she used to being stared at like that? Something about the girl had piqued Meiko's curiosity but she couldn't figure out what. Meiko hadn't even been able to see her properly

Pushing her thoughts about the girl aside, Meiko pushed herself up off the ground and left the training grounds behind. She had more important things to worry about. Like finding out if he still cared or not. She knew that depending on the answer, her entire purpose in life could be gone but that was a chance she had take. How else would she know for sure why he hadn't contacted her for the last three days?

"Damn...I'm really clingy, aren't I?" And clingy she was. She was make a big deal over the fact they hadn't seen each other in three days. It only took three days for her to think he suddenly hated her. He was her closest friend, and her his, and yet she thought that could change so quickly. She actually thought that those seven years of friendship could be replaced with hatred so easily. She hadn't realised she could be so insecure until now.

She still had to see him though. She needed him to come with her to wherever she might go. That was the only flaw that she could see in her plan: she didn't even know where she was going to go. She couldn't just set off in a random direction and hope it leads her to a better place...could she? That was the kinda optimisom that he would love her to show more often.

"You really need to be more optimistic," He told her once, "Otherwise you're just depressing everyone around you. So please try to look on the bright side of things more often."

And so more optismistic she was going to be. Maybe she wouldn't be having should a horrible life if she didn't look at that way. So setting off in a random direction she would. And he would hopefully be with her.


----------



## noblesse (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm in a sprint, through an alleyway covered in graffiti, bearing down on mutilated box of_ Keebler's Vienna Fingers_. The cameraman matches my speed, he's right behind be, lens to my back. There's a burst of wind to my left.
   My eyes shift to the man, dashing across the wall, denting the steel with every step. 'Hey!' I call, expecting my cry to somehow stop him. Then I'm hit with another gust.
   The other cameraman; he dashed past me. Matching the other's speed. These people are incredible! If this isn't dedication, I don't know what is.

   I grit my teeth, lean forward and fire myself at the target, arms locked behind me. My soles slam into the concrete and I could hear the boom of my body in the air. 
   It takes seconds to pass my competition, and his protege'. I'm just about to claim my prize; an abadoned box of Vienna cookies? 'Mine!'

   A sudden thrust to the back and my body freezes. I turn to the origin of the high pitched cry; It's a little boy, palms together forming a seal, and baring teeth in a bold grin. There's two of them?
   'Two against one? I object to this!' I cry out, and the other passes me. My protege' looks at me in disappointment, and ?for some reason? I feel terrible for letting him down.

   The man takes the cookie box, but he encounters a problem. There are no disposal bins in the alleyway.
   By now, my body is able to move again. Whatever technique that restricted my movements has worn off. 

   I curve my lips into a smile, waiting for the man's next move, and he doesn't disappoint. He leaps to the wall, and springs himself out of the alley and unto the roof. I ?of course? pursue.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 21, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara ran into an alleyway as she was cornerned by thugs as her back was against the wall of a nude sexy lady posing. She did not looked up to even see the picture that her back was too. She took the flask off her hip and open the flask. After taking one gulp, she begin to shake. The thugs was thinking she was afraid as they smirk as they were going to rape her in the alley. Her hair turn a redish color as her eyes turn to a white color as the sake inter into her veins she went crazy.

"What the hell is...."

The guy could not finish his sentence, as Adara ran up the wall and jump over the thugs. She moved quickly to unsheathed the scalpel strapped onto her arm under her clothes. The guy let out a gasp as he pullled out his own weapon. to slice her. It was too late as Adara stabbed the guys throat out. She picked out his body and throw it in the trash can. One of the thugs came at her with brass knuxkles Adara side stepped to the left as the guy crashed into the wall as the old wall crumple away the guy let out a scream as he was killed by the falling wall.

"Wuss or more like a pussy."

The other thugs ran off as they were not going to die over a chick like her. Adara went over to the crumble wall that was weak and old. Picked up the body and walked over to the trashcan and shove the body in with the other thugs body. She only closed the trash can and walked away to her that was cleaning up Konoha's streets. She did not noticed that were red spots of blood over her torso of her bodysuit. She kept walking as she picked up a can of spray paint and painted the wall one color instead of the graffit on the wall. She picked up the other cans of spray paint and walked out of the alleyway and throw the spray paint cans in adifferent trash can. It was time to hunt down more trash to pick up or more thugs to kill today.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Uncle​It was one thing that really stood out about the Fennikkusu family and those that carry the blood line of the phoenix was that all of them were fucking crazy in some sort of way. And Mikage was the cream of that crop, the way he did jutsus, the way he walked into a room, the way he smiled, everything he did seemed to send shivers down everyone spine! He intimidated without even intimidating, and that what gave Eve the reason to always stay away from him.

The gagged was removed from her mouth but she was still tied up, in her less than subtle bondage situation, and to make it worst...

She was place in a rosy cage...

Mikage sat on top of his fabulous thrown of different type of flowers as he released her with just a snap of her fingers. The rosy vines fell to the ground and disappeared, Eve didn't do anything but sit still. Her uncle office was underground with thousands of beautiful flowers, Eve remembered how much she loved them and picked her favorites every month.

"My niece...My darling niece..." Mikage repeated like he was some actor that had just lost a dear family member, as he twirled a delicate rose in his hands, "Why you must be so rough?"

Eve growled at him, "Because I am the Beast of Fuzen!"

Mikage chuckled...

"The beast of love my dear~"

Eve frowned, as far back as she could remember her uncle always called her the beast of love. Like it was some sort of title, an honor to call someone that! Eve sat back as she waited, it might take a minute or two with whatever punishment Mikage had in store for her. And it was always something out there that truthfully scared her.

"Nothing wrong with experiencing love my darling."Mikage said as twirled the flower between his fingers,"Its gives you strength.."

"It makes you weak!" Eve spat


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 21, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_​

The calm thoughts of Seri Awaki breezed through the vast neverending ends of ominous space. Where was she? Why was she here? Wasn't she supposed to return the stolen valuables to the Church? Thats when she realized she saw Amata Minami standing by the Church steps. She remembered now, she fainted upon hearing a possible marriage proposal by this crimson red haired boy. She was completely speechless at the time, and her mind boggled at the very existence of this statement. But after that, she wouldn't have known what had happened. 

The boy who was a pushover towards the village. The boy who always accepted any kind of violent acts towards him. The boy who never fought back.... 

Seri herself wanted to talk to him, she wanted to help him. But she never could bring herself to that situation seeing how much of a wide gap they were distanced in terms of social status. Seri was a mere church girl who sought the kind world she idealized while Amata Minami was part of a highly respected clan where there is no sense in trying to speak with them if she herself was of a peasant's status.

However Seri owed a debt to this particular boy, a debt that would take her years to pay back compared to what he done for her. But, this wouldn't be possible for her if she couldn't even speak with him properly.

Her own self was then brought hearing words spoken by a familiar voice and another voice, completely unknown to her ears, while feeling the constant movement of her own body. The distortions of what these voices were getting clearer and clearer until she could properly identify who was who. One voice was from someone she hasn't met and the other was definitely Amata Minami. 

Her eyelids peered open slowly until she could see the blurry movements of the scenery in front of her. On her right side, was of a girl with long black hair coupled with a bowtail tied to the end of it. Her unique headband wrapped around her neck immediately proved she was from the village of Kirikagure. But why was someone from Kirikagure in Fuzenkagure? More importantly, why was she carrying her? Was she being kidnapped? Just how much happened while she passed out?

But as she looked on her left side, the clear and distinct crimson red colour had dived into the sight of her very eyes. It was Amata Minami. Her own arm was wrapped around his neck. The soft tingling appeared within her heart, beating at an irregular rate. Her cheeks had slowly began to turn the same colour as his hair. 

With the regain of consciousness and the energy she had, she lifted herself from both of their support and trudged back only to keep herself from getting excited any further from being close to the Minami boy. She closed her eyes and bowed quickly to both of them in apology out of no reason whatsoever. But she instantly thought she was at fault.

"I'm sorry! I don't know what exactly happened! Amata-san, please forgive me!!!!"

At that point, she had spoke with him irrationally and abruptly. She hadn't thought of a way to speak with him properly, instead she accidently called him by his first name, possibly insulting the Minami clan stature. She didn't know what to say at that point, so she completely froze up due to her mistake.


----------



## River Song (Jun 22, 2012)

*Lucia Avite *
_Run Forest Run_

Lucia sat, her legs crossed into the lotus position. She had a sandwich in her hand, which she had just retrieved from it its foil prison. She brought the sandwich up to her lips slowly and took the smallest bit out of it, trying not to wretch. She chewed it thoroughly before swallowing. If there was one thing Lucia hated it was a messy eater.

She looked down at her sandwich; it was some putrid combination of coleslaw and pickles. Her father, with his endearing incompetence, had tried to make her lunch. The resulting meal was perhaps more fit for a dog than any human with taste buds. She looked distastefully down at the offending morsel. She quickly looked around, her eyes darting from side to side, her Father would never know if she didn?t eat it, right? Making her decision she took the small lunch box and chucked its contents into the undergrowth. She smiled, pleased with her actions. 

She sighed, a deep heavy sigh, she would have to train now. She had put it off all day, occupying herself with meaningless things; flower arranging; shopping; talking to the old lady with the creepy cat.  She took a Rose shaped Kirby clip out of her pocket and carefully pulled her hair back; making sure that none of her blonde locks obscured her view.

She stretched her legs before breaking into a quick stride. She began to steadily get quicker, her stride becoming a jog, her jog becoming a sprint. Soon enough she ran through the trees, carefully avoiding any of the branches in the undergrowth, it wouldn?t be the first time she caught herself on a root and face planted the floor.

She carefully weaved her way through the trees, her bare feet caressing the ground as she ran, each foot not lingering in the same place for long. Lucia didn?t wear shoes when she trained, being barefooted helped you connect with nature, or that?s what she thought. Suddenly she heard a rustle. It seemed to come from the bushes to her right. Her head swivelled round to the bush; her feet however had other ideas. She caught root of a tree with her foot and soon fell to the ground, her body splayed out on the ground. She began to shout a barrage of curse before trying to get up...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 22, 2012)

Hiro Yagami
Kusa
Return of the Dragon

The trip to Fuzen had proven itself to be a fruitful endeavor, a simple message run had resulted in Hiro getting nearly sexually assaulted and a lot of property damage took place while the Ryuusen user bravely and magnificently fended off the flock of lust crazed demonic bird kunoichis that had chased after him.

That was his story, and he was sticking to it, despite the fact that his traveling partners Wu and Monta had witnessed the events themselves and were well aware that things hadn't gone anything like he claimed. While it didn't look like the fire elemental was going to get into much trouble but he was advised to head back and not to come back anytime soon. 

So as soon as their escorts had finished their business, they were brought back to Kusa where the escorting duty was taken over by a Leaf jounin. The very same jounin that had brought them to Kusa initially. And things hadn't changed much. The guy didn't say more then two words "Let's go." and he was still a giant douche. In Hiro's opinion, which he was very vocal about but the douche in question couldn't be bothered to respond.

The last leg of the trip proved to be eventful, as the jounin suddenly stopped but his genin traveling partners didn't even notice it, instead they just moved on and as they passed trough some thick shrubs they were just able to see a blond blur before it tumbled down and ended up sprawled on the floor. 

Hiro, Wu and her summon monkey Monta paused on the branches hanging over the Kusa ditz. "Sheesh, what is it with women!" Oh no, he wasn't going to be offending the entirety of the fairer sex, no this was largely aimed at this particular member. Another excellent demonstration of his state of permanent delusion. "Why does every single lady I encounter keep falling head over heels for me!" He actually managed to sound genuinely exhausted of this.

Though he wasn't intending to do much......Despite it being not much of, flirting, when he did it. Let's just go with that for lack of a better term. Hiro had his full just a while before, and though he wouldn't admit it, he had been sufficiently tested and intimidated. His poor pasty white bottom hadn't quite recovered yet from that near sodomizing that it had experienced, it could do only so much clenching before it cramped up after all. Last thing he needed was another woman trying to get into his pants, even the peanut brained Leaf nin was smart enough to not try his luck.

"Need some help potty mouth?" He called down from above, the branch he was standing on was smoldering intensely as he used his fire natured chakra to keep hold of his footing. The blond wasn't the only one that went about barefooted, though for Hiro it was necessity. Living trees usually wouldn't catch fire if he focused his chakra trough his soles but shoes were an entirely different matter.


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Uncle

The beautiful place that her uncle called an office was almost too lovely to believe that someone of the Fennikkusu descent could actually produce. The flowers were all in full bloom and some didn't even have names yet, Mikage was always the pursuer of beautiful things as far as Eve knew, and once he had his sights on something, it was his. Eve sat in the thorny cage as she  watched as her uncle tend to his rose bushes.

"So when are you going to let me go?" Eve asked getting tired of being suspended over the sparkling blue water with blooming water lilies floating around, "The whole time out secession doesn't work on me anymore Mikage..."

Mikage didn't even say anything, only hummed a song that was hundreds of years old. It was the song of genesis, the song that the phoenix sung to her beloved, or supposedly sung to her beloved. The song has been passed down for years by the Fennikkusu clan and it was considered a lullaby to children and a song that Fennikkusu women would sing to their beloved...

It was a song that was full of love...

"I will let you down as soon as you understand the name that you carry." Mikage said, "Its not just you being a Fennikkusu descent but it means more than that my darling, something you refuse deep inside your heart."

Eve frowned as she sat back on the thorny gates, "If I only had my fire, I would have burn this whole place to the ground..."

Mikage stopped watering his plants before turning to his darling niece, she would never learn. The anger that seemed to always be there was not the only anger directed at the world, but the anger directed at the girl herself. How many times did she tell him when he caught her, if only she had her flames, and how many times after that she would train to find those flames.

"To find one flames, to find one true Ketsuki" Mikage said, "One must unlock the true meaning of their existence, the reason that they were brought here."

Eve looked down at him, and the only thing he did was smile...

"And yours is love, no matter what you think, love is more powerful and dangerous than any other weapon on earth~" he purred before tending back to the flowers


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama/ Retsu Wakahisa
BestInTheWorld v. TheGreatestToEverDoIt*

Nature versus nurture. Right versus wrong. A dark fate versus a dark destiny. An irresistible force versus an immovable object. A tornado versus a volcano. Good versus evil. Yes, Yes, Yes, these tropes are classics that define and illicit conflict. This coming battle is not one of these classic tropes no this is much simpler, The Best versus The Greatest.

Get your popcorn ready

The white haired girl was to first to arrive on the battlefield, which was on the cliff of a mountain located on the outskirts of Iwakagure. The pale moonlight lit up this quiet desolate plateau of earth that would be the site for their battle. They could be away from the prying eyes of their keepers who would no doubt have qualms about these two going at it. Tetsuya had done some research since she had been back and it would seem the state of the shinobi youth had changed. A new warrior had emerged to take the mantle of elite, someone who devalued Tetsuya in the eyes of others. She had heard the fodder of the Iwakagure shinobi community speaking about it. There was a new ringer, a new closer, someone who Iwakagure could depend on and champion as the best of the new guard... 

That was the way they use to talk about the Girl Born Under an Evil Star, but no now the bloom had come off the rose and she lost her shine. Their fickle nascent minds had forgotten what made her the top predator in the jungle that was Iwakagure, they had forgotten she was The Viper. Their forgetfulness had been the rubbing flint that started to bonfire of hatred within the recesses of the young Mugenshi's black heart. She wanted her status back and perhaps even more so she wanted a strong prey. That's why she had chosen this place on the outskirts of their village. It was away from the prying eyes of the fodder and the powers that be, they would not stand in Tetsuya's path as a roadblock to her prominence. She wanted no interruptions, no reprimands; she was going to show her opponent who the best of Iwakagure really was. It was not just a personally motivated decision..

*Kukuku*

They commanded her to seek out this beast, this Retsu Wakahisa. Yes, Tetsuya knew exactly what made this person special and it only served to fuel her warrior madness. She desperately wanted to see the monster that lie within Retsu.

It was the first domino in a long game... It was the beginning and Tetsuya was more than obliged to carry out that particular will in this instance especially.

*CLOMP*

A grin had been pressed down on Tetsuya's face by the stamp of the faiths. They had blessed her with her wishes. The heavy footsteps got closer and closer before it came into view. He/she/it was the definition of androgyny standing at a towering height of six feet tall with a black mask covering the bottom of its face. The difference in stature between this titan and Tetsuya was evident right off the bat with more than half a foot separating them. The eyes of this thing were eerie as well it was as if it was already dead before Tetsuya had even gotten the chance to kill it. The size and the mystique of Retsu would have scared off most and made them decide that this was a bad decision, but the Mugenshi kunoichi was only further incensed to trade blows with the beast in front of her. Given the fact that Retsu had even showed meant that she must have too, unknown to Tetsuya was that he did not make his own decisions...

"So you're the new kid on the block everyone is gushing about? You're taller than I expected that's for damn sure... That's really neither here nor there is it?"

The thing simply nodded its head not really offering any form of verbal communication with Tetsuya. They really weren?t here to talk though were they?

?My name is Win ?Tetsuya? Kazama and that?s what I fully intend to do here tonight. I?m going to bite you to death!!?

*TOBIRA NO MUKOU CLOSE*










​


----------



## River Song (Jun 23, 2012)

*Lucia Avite*
The Fiery Ginger vs. The Blonde Bombshell

She looked up, there was three people perched on a branch, well two people and a monkey. Lucia, horrified at being found, quickly stood up. She looked up at the two ninja, well she assumed they were ninja, they were atop a tree after-all.

She glared at the boy, still painfully aware that her hair was more suited to a wicked witch than a beautiful Ninja. Her gaze turned condescending after the ginger kid opened his mouth, she looked up at him, tapping her foot as he spoke.

“Well trust me sugar, any girl who falls head over heels for you must be struck blind, deaf and dumb.” She said her eyes travelling the length of his body. He looked to be about her age, but his face still held an air of childishness.

“Okay, bub.” She said, emphasising the last latter. “Here’s how this is going to go down. You and that thing.” She said, pointing at Wu and her monkey. “ Are going to come down here and you’re going to explain why you were spying on me, if you don’t so help me god I’ll show you real pain and then I’ll cart you off to Kusa’s prison under the charge of fucking Espionage.” 

Lucia smirked at them, she knew she was embellishing herself abit.  She was only a gennin so she couldn’t have them arrested, and by the looks of it they were from white anyway. Lucia looked up at hem, challenging them to disobey her. They were surrounded by a forest, a forest that Lucia knew her way about. If they tried to run she could crack out her mokuton, if they attacked her she would fight back, and if she was losing she could high-tail it back to kusa.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 23, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara was slinking in the as she did not like the spot light of the camers on her. As her mind took her on memory road, she remember sitting in a white room. As camers were on her as she was sitting in a chair her red hair over her eyes. A women sat in front of her asking her questions with worried on her face for this girl. Adara did not respond to any of her questions. The women gave up and left the room. Adara would never forget thoses camers in the room or the gleamed that showed off them either. Adara came out of her memories as her feet trample on trash, to her the rumor already spread of a psychopath was roaming the streets.

She did not want the police to catc her at all, she started to picked up the trash and throw it away. She jumped on top of a building as she heard sireans coming her way. She was thinking crap. She quickly got out of sight and moved out of the way, to her one of the thugs ratted her out to the men in suits. To Adara it was time to move on to another part of the city, as she did not want to in up in jail or that medical room again. Her eyebrows started to twitch as she move quickly and silently to her destionation in Konoha. She landed on a roof of a weapon shop. She jumped down as she heard water from a water foutain. She walked towards the waterfoutain as she looked into it was nasty to even use.

This was sad that nobody wanted to come to Konoha's park anymore becase of this. The best part about this place she was alone but also hated it because she was out in the open. She quickly turned off thw water by one of her kunias then cleaned out the foutain. She turned the water back on and quickly splashed her face with cool water. A cop tapped her on the shoulder as she flipped him into the waterfoutain and took off running. She would have killed him but would be caught and had a feeling that he was stronger than her. It was time to find that thug who ratted her out and kill him.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 23, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru, Meiko Nakai*

The boy sat on the tree branch, watching the girl as she approached his house. His blue eyes were following her as she walked. He ran a hand through his soft blonde hair and pushed himself off the branch. He rolled the moment his feet touched the ground, before slowly standing up.

She turned, and he stared into her beautiful green eyes. They both remained silent, as they desperately thought of something to say.

"Hi." That was all he could think of. He knew she would have been worried after he hadn't contact her for three days, and he knew he should have probably said more, but his mind refused to offer him anymore assistance.

"Hi, Gadian," She rushed towards him. She pulled him into a sudden embrace. He smiled and wrapped his arms around her. Her head rested on his chest as they happily embraced. He found himself playing with her light brown hair. Eventually she pulled away and spoke again, "I need to ask you something."

"Ask away, then." She stared at her feet and started fidgeting. A moment later she stopped and looked at him with the most heart-wrenching puppy dog eyes he'd ever seen.

"Do you want to leave here? With me?" He couldn't help but laugh when she said this. After all, he'd been the one to come up with the idea in the first place. And at the time she'd decided against it as she thought she'd be abandoning everyone. But now that she wanted to leave, she thought that he suddenly didn't? She obviously forgot that once he decided something, he didn't change his mind.

"Of course I do! But what's our destination?" She let out a nervous giggle and rubbed the back of her neck. "You don't have one do you? You just intend to set off in some random direction, don't you?"

"Maybe." He laughed again at this. That was the kind of thing she usually scolded him for. He couldn't help find funny.

"Well let's go then!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 23, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

"Spying?" What the naraka was this brat talking about, espionage was too big of a word for him but he sure didn't like the sound of it. "I don't think it's called spying when you look at one someone making a fool of herself." He jumped down, though with enough sense to do it casually and keeping his distance from her. Not that he was scared of getting pounced by her, but he was considerate enough to not make it appear as if he was trying to attack her. Shinobi weren't known for taking risks, they were more likely to stab whoever makes a suspicious move, Hiro didn't want to get a kunai in the chest......Obviously such a little prick wouldn't hurt the mighty Burning Dragon but still......


"Besides, I doubt your two horse town has a prison that could hold the might Burning Dragon!" After that finger finally lowered again, after fiercely pointing towards the sky as he made his claim, he scratched his head. What was the point of this all again? "Hey!" He just recalled what had happened. "You're a dick, you know that!" Despite how much swearing he did, he really didn't have that diverse of a swear words in his arsenal. "I offered to help you get off that fat ass of yours and you start threatening me!" What happened to common decedency, kids these days!


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 23, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

To Adara it would be easier to find this thug though out the wara houses. She kicked open the door to the closetes ware house building to her left. There ws another chance to hide as well to shake the cops off her as well. She did not need to turn on any lights that would only be a disavantage to her as well. She stood nearest to the wall as nothing in the ware house caught her attention anyway. Sher kicked open the door of the office and turn the chair quickly as she was not happy as nobody was in the chair.

As she looks on the desk was blue prints of a cars, to her riding on a goat was much better and less damaging to the air as she slammed her fist on the desk. She ran out of the office as she kicked the other door open that lead down to another door to another ware house. She walked into a meat ware house, she was pissed from smelling the dead animals that was already cut up. Was it the smell or the people that own this ware house. She quickly looked around as she saw a light in the office as she heard macherinery turns on to slice open an animal. 

Adara had a bad feeling she walked into a trap or people was not going by the traditonal age in the ware houses. She was expecting something weary under the councils noses but this was out of the question. She would not rat out the people who was running underground operations. She kept walking as they could raised their own animals than slaughter than for free, then sell it for high prices in the market. She saw a light in the office and she run into this office, a guy was smirking as he punch her into the stomache and dragged her to one of the butcher's machines. Adara kicked him where it hurt the most to a guy as now it was a stand off on the platform of the butcher's machine.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 23, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto
Fuzen*​
Roshi eyed the scroll with a calm auburn gaze. Interesting... he noted... but the contents were useless to him at the moment. He couldn't master such a technique right now. Rolling it up and tucking it away in his home for safe keeping, Roshi stretched and began performing his typical morning ritual. Once bathed, brushed, and dressed for the day he sat at a modest kitchen table and released a curt exhale. "I bet it's going to be a long day..."

Lingering on Roshi's boyish face was a drowsy expression, one that showed a sheer lack of enthusiasm as he chewed on the bland tasting oatmeal. What Roshi found he missed the most about his old life in Konoha was the standard of living. The luxury. Nowadays... no, the whole time since he left Konoha... it was unbearable. "Okay, no more. No more hiding. No more poorness. I'm a genin now! It's time to fix this!" Roshi complained, a fist banging the raggedy table so hard that the warm and soggy cereal rippled within the bowl. 

Shoving the unappetizing meal away with a harsh four fingered nudge, Roshi stood, a determined look spreading and replacing his frustrated scowl. Okay, first things first. He needed money. Doing missions seemed the next logical step, and so Roshi trotted outside, after outfitting himself with the bag of tools he'd need. Fuzen was so different than Konoha.. the streets, the people, the entire vibe. He still resembled an outsider, and feared he'd stick out like a sore thumb.

Stepping into the building he knew would host various missions for genin ranked shinobi, Roshi looked up with his hands resting on his narrow waist. One in particular caught his interest. A boar, huh? How difficult could _that_ be Roshi thought with a smug expression.

Mission name: A Boaring Resident
Client: Farmer Yon
Description: (Fuzengakure Only) ??Y?alp! Ders a big?ol boar rampagin? through mah crops! ?E?s wild like da jungle! C?n some y?all come to mah farm n? put th? lil bastarrd down???

Mission in mind, Roshi trotted off with a causal walk. Some might mistake the way he carried himself as an attempt to look 'cool'. His body movements, as well as his neutral expression and hooded gaze generally added to that assumption, but the truth was that Roshi was a kind but passionate person. The farm wasn't as far off as he thought it'd be, and it wasn't long before he saw it in the distance. Popping his fingers, Roshi stepped up and explained that he was there to handle the farmer's assignment. He immediately had to hide a snicker when the farmer responded, not wanting to insult the man upon hearing his heavy accent.

"Aa, I'm here to take care of it,"  Roshi said, speaking with slight confidence. Defeating a boar should be a breeze, right? Well, not exactly, but... Half hidden behind brunette bangs, one of Roshi's eyebrows arched upon hearing the farmer's doubt in him and seeing his apparent exasperation. _"What did he just call me? Scrawny?!"_ Roshi thought to himself as he looked down, checking out his unimpressive physique. Agitated now, he looked up again. Clearly the farmer doubted he was even a real ninja.  "I'll handle it. No worries." 

As Roshi entered the field of crops, he kept an ear out, listening for any signs of a rampaging boar. "Where is it? Stupid boar. I don't have time to waste on you." He heard the boar's sudden approach all too late. His eyes flicked sideways just as the boar slammed into him. Now, brute strength was definitely Roshi's weak point. He wasn't a brawler by any means, nor was he a taijutsu expert. Grimacing, Roshi flew into an airborne rotation before harshly crashing against his side only to bounce into a series of wild tumbles as he rolled amongst tall crops. 

Sore and dazed, Roshi stared at the sky as he muttered, "That went well..." The red eyed teenager slowly stood, a hand on his now aching side. The boar was trucking ahead, and it... looked... pissed. Charging forward, snorting, and clearly not planning to back down, the boar easily closed the space between itself and Roshi. Roshi clicked his tongue. "No way you're getting the best of me a second time, porkchop..." Flipping with grace augmented by his speed, Roshi spiraled through the air, wrists flicking to launch a series of shuriken behind him that nailed the charging boar's rear end.

Twisting in a vivid somersault, Roshi landed on both feet, crashing softly and skidding until he placed a hand on the ground to stop himself. "I guess round two goes to me," Roshi said, an amused smile lingering. The genin twirled a sleep bomb in his fingertips, planning to end it without killing the boar. Figuring he'd get chastised for it, Roshi knelt, waiting patiently for the boar without daring to break eye contact.

Well before the boar neared him Roshi quickly performed hand seals. In the blink of an eye he was gone, released sleep bomb dropped as the gaseous contents spread over a decent radius. His body flicker technique was his most relied upon jutsu. Landing on the field, Roshi tied wire through the center of a shuriken, and twisted his hip to send it spiraling ahead rapidly. Tugging upon it at the last moment, Roshi watched it ensnare the boar's legs, and he tugged in a manner that'd make sure the wildly rotating projectile would slap flat against the boar's side.

"Whew," Roshi uttered before he walked over and stared his drowsy target with a content smile. The boar still writhed a little as Roshi dragged it away, struggling to escape. It was a long trek to a nearby jungle, due to Roshi's poor strength, but it was necessary he figured. It needed to be far away from the farm, and he felt it was a better alternative than killing the destructive boar. Hoping he wouldn't get in trouble for freeing it, Roshi released the boar into the wild, and hopped onto a tree.. sticking to it with solid chakra control. The boar was squealing and stomping in protest, thrashing about with visibly violent intentions. "Wow, still rampaging...? You're welcome you ungrateful slab of pork." Roshi said while quietly panting. His body was sore and his clothing sweaty now.

Looking off into the distance, towards the village he now called home, Roshi weakly lifted his arms to perform handseals. The moment he finished Roshi vanished with a flicker. It wasn't until much later that Roshi returned to Fuzen. He stopped by the farmer and rubbed the back of his neck as a smile grew. "Mission complete."  Offering the surprised farmer a nod, Roshi was unable to meet his stare when the man asked if he 'put 'er down'. Roshi just coughed, saluted him halfheartedly, and headed off. Hands in his pockets, Roshi wondered what to do with the rest of his day.


----------



## noblesse (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm on the roof, eyes on the duo; A tall man, cookie case in hand. And a petite woman, arms at the ready; ready to distract me so that her partner can find a disposal bin. I take a moment to wheeze, palms on my knees, and eyes still focusing on the two; they're waiting for me to move first. 

   I've been chasing these two for a while. I know the sun was overhead when I started, now it's far east, and doing its worst to my left eye. The proteges are here as well. They both stare acknowledge each other, and they're both drenched in sweat. 

   I dash towards the man, but my body is shoved by the girl. We both roll on the concrete, coming to a stop at the edge of the roof, our necks over the the edge. That's when I see it.

   A garbage disposal! 
   'There's one over here!' The girl yells, rolling on her back unto her heels. She stands over me with hands clamping together. She's about to use the same technique that restricted my movements; the one she used back in the alley! 

   I sweep her leg with mine, roll back and push off with my palms. My body arcs backward into stance. The man dashes toward me, but my arms extend?almost instinctively; they snake their way, through his right jab and to the trash. I elbow his chest, and thrust my knee into the back of his. He tumbles back, and I flick backward off the rooftop.  

   I catch a wire and press my heels into the building's side to cushion the fall. I, and the protege both land in front of the bin. We exchange glances, and he gives and approving nod. I toss the trash into the bin, and congratulate myself. I feel his hand tapping my back, and ?for some reason?I'm filled with a sense of accomplishment?until I flash an eye to my watch. 

   'Five PM? How long have I been chasing these two!?'


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 24, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara and the thug stared at each other before any of them made a move. She waited for the guy to make the first move. The thug charged at her, Adara landed on her back as the guy was on top of her. Adara secretly sends the scalpel into his nuts. The thug did not have a chance as she used all of her strenth to get the guy off of her and throw in into the butcher's machine. The guy held on to her leg, Adara's leg was thin and fraile it was easy to slip it out of the man's grasp. Adara jumped down on the other side, she shut off the machine and cleaned up the mess.

Adara walked out of the warehouse as it was time to find Adieu. She only slink through the shadows, it was easy to find him. As she could read the time because of the sun in the sky it was five PM. She jumped on a building hidding in the shadows, she throws a kunia at Adieu. To her that would get his attention. She was waiting for their eyes to meet, as her scalpel was back on her arm. She pulled another kunia and throw it at the protege. He was not her target, she was actual aiming for his camera. She move her posion quickly as she did not want to be noticed by anyone set for Adieu.

If he did not noticed her now she would follow him, it was odd she did had hate in her blood and something more making her feel something more. It did not matter to her they would have to engage in battle at some point. It was the saying goes for me, why am I living when I feel like I am dead to everyone. Her silver eyes flash with a gleamed in them as she was ready what was coming for her.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 24, 2012)

*You're More Popular Than You Think, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Ten
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Church
*Difficulty*: 
Easy
*Health*:
87%
*Track*:
---

---



Amata stands ontop the steps looking down at the mist shinobi just a few feet below me. He waited for her answer on to whether go straight home or not, of course whatever she chose didn't matter to him.

The boy was actually surprised to just met people like this and befriend. Actually he would have to admit that it sort of makes him happy. A small smile was pasted over his drained face.

But he shouldn't push his luck, this girl just needs a place to stay right? After shes done they'll probably never see each other again. Well he should try to make the most of what time he had. 

That's when her answer came up, preferring to go straight at home. That's fine, he's sure his parents won't mind some guest. Especially him mother, although he's a bit curious about his father's response.

Not like it matters right now, it can be dealt with later with some begging. Amata isn't one to hold any sort of pride.

"Your right I really wasn't thinking about just carrying her around everywhere. It would be pretty weird and suspicious....Besides, I'm sure after your walk that you want to settle down."

He answers back with his own insertion on the matter. It wouldn't be a nice look to be carrying around a knocked out church girl with a Mist Shinobi along with him.

It's then that the question of interest came up, a rather bothersome one that made his mind feel like his brain just got tazed. It was about how he know this purple haired girl and what was their relationship.

"...Eh, about that...To be honest I don't even know this girl much myself too be honest...I think it's just me put in another unfortunate position. I don't even know what's fully going on."

Speaking of that purple beauty, the light weight in his arms moves around and jumps out of his grasps before he can get a good look at her. Looking back up he can see the church chick with a static air around her.

Did he happen to be too assertive or aggressive? She is a church girl after all, perhapes shes one of those that don't like to be touched by the opposite sex.

Oh crap, maybe he accidentally ruined her purity. From what he can remember girls like her are innocent and want to defensive of it. If that's the case then he's already ruined what ever chance he had with her!!

But isn't that a good thing? It's not like he had any affection towards her, despite her being very cute he doesn't even know her besides Academy classes. Then again, Amata doesn't like to break someones heart, especially when it's an innocent girl like this one.

He wouldn't be sure how to live with himself if he did. Amata isn't sure what to do right now, but he can try to play it safe.

He rubs the back off his head as bullets of sweat crawl down his face

".....Um, no no! It was my fault that this happened. We were just heading over to my place...would you like to come along? "

Amata questions with a dumb feeling and an equally dumb look on his face. It's then that he turns to face the Mist shinobi that just put to shame most of the other females in this village with her looks alone just by stepping in it. 

"Eh, Ajimu-san sorry for keeping you waiting. We should get going."

The cherry-headed kid apologized for his tardiness and moved down the same steps that just kicked his ass. Expecting them to following along he began to walk onto the street with his eyes forward.

"Ajimu-san what brings you here anyways? Some sort of mission?" 

He spoke while stepping past his fellow villagers. Keeping the two behind him in mind. He then turned back to look at the innocent church girl.

"Oh...I never did catch your name. My name is Amata Minami..but you seem to know that already"​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 24, 2012)

*A Different Perspective! From The Point of View of a Scientist!*
_*The Prodigy Rita Mordio*_​
The scientist Rita stood perfectly still, as if she was a life like statue, while staring down at a thirty-four inch monitor. The monitor was hooked into a massive console, that she stood in the middle of, that stretched across a very mechanized room. Machines littered the place, each with their own purpose. Surprisingly with so many machines in one room; things were relatively quiet inside this lab, with only the quiet roar of the machines and the occasional shaking of the room making any sort of sound. On both sides of the genius professor were three groups of two, each tasked with a different operation. The reason for all these people was because Rita wanted nothing, but the most accurate analysis. If there was suddenly an error or any type of problem, someone would already be there to help correct and handle the situation. This decision mostly stemmed from Rita not wanting to be bothered during testing.

As a result she could concentrate on what she deemed '_Important_.' 

_"!? That's strange."_

The professor began to squint her eyes as she stared intently at the monitor before her.The screen showed a visibly shocked Retsu, as the jinchuuriki turned on its heel, and then was engulfed in a massive explosion. The room then shook violently, much to everyone's surprise inside. The scientist began to murmur among themselves about the suddenly quake that rocked the room. As they talked, Rita was utterly silent not having move, nor taken her eyes off the screen in front of her. An oddity had reached her eye, an explainable oddity. "_Have I gone daft? There's is no conceivable way_-Professor Rita! Something's happening!" Her train of thought was interrupted by the sudden call of her assistant  and a blaring sound that began to fill the room. 










​
The sound of the alarm was accompanied by a flashing of red and yellow; A deafening siren bellowed and quickly sent all the scientific minds scurrying about to figure out what was happening and why. _"This isn't just any alarm..."_ The young prodigy thought to herself as she looked down at her monitor in concern; however, the screen showed no change obscured by the black smoke of the explosives. _"That couldn't be happening."_ Rita thought as she quickly tired to process and ascertain what was happening. Her mind quickly ran over every single possibility and angle as to way this alarm could be going off. These experiments were designed to push him to his limits, yes but this is something that _she_ set up, and she painstakingly went through every minute detail of this training.

Just how is this happening?

"Nori what're Retsu vitals reading!?"

The young blonde began fiddling with her glasses as she quickly began to pull up the data asked of her. "Professor everything seems to be...! There has been a surge! It's steadily raising, almost topping the charts!" 

*POP*​
Nori jumped back just as the computer erupted in smoke. 

"Rita-sama! Chakra levels are surging!"

"Combat data is off the charts! The computer can't keep up!"

"I want every camera up on the big screen! NOW!"​
In a few moments each Rita was looking at each and every camera. From any angle you could think of to some you might not have even knew existed, the camera's covered out inch of the forest where Retsu trained. With an intense gaze she began to scan each and every screen for Retsu. A few minutes had passed as the intense atmosphere in the room continued to grow as all the scientist ran around, trying to bring some kind of order about.

"Right there! Switch to camera E-3 NOW!"

The petrified man at the computer jumped at her growing tone as he began to super-size the image. Instantly the whole room erupted in gasps, while Rita's was one of disbelief that quickly faded into a darken expression. A variable that she knew would have to be dealt with a one point, but just not this early in the game. The woman quickly bolted toward a nearby table in the back of the room, where a giant sash and scroll laid in wait. "Wait!! Just what is it that you think your-Shut up! Rita responded to Nori mid sentence. "Why don't you attempt to make yourself useful and tell those morons down there to start preparing!" She yelled before jumping into the air and toward the front of the room. 

*KSSHHHH!!*​
Everyone looked in awe as Rita ran threw the glass window inside the room, plummeting to the ground at high speeds before hitting the ground on one hand and knee. Nori was the first at the window as she watched her superior rise to her feet and began through the forest without missing a beat. "This isn't the way to do things Rita! We must call-I thought I told you to shut up!?" Her voice fading into the distance as she screamed leaving Nori to peer out of her glasses at her retreating figure.

_"Don't think your off the hook."_​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 25, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki
~Traveling~

*He didn't seem too bothered with taking her to his house, so she could only assume it would be okay; especially since she just told him that she wanted to go immediately. 

But truthfully she did wonder what else this village had to offer, the atmosphere seemed amazing, and the people look so cheerful, well to an extent anyways. If the Kage here is nice and would be willing to help her then she might move here if things turn out for the best. 

Then again, what about Kuma? To her knowledge she's his only good friend, well regardless she'll cross that bridge when it comes.

However her concentration was suddenly broken by the purple haired girls stirrings. Ajimu, at first, was glad to see her up and awake, but she wondered if the girl would allow for anytime for Amata and herself to continue conversing. Then again, the girl didn't seem very talkative by appearance alone, so who knows.

Amata quickly retaliated at her awakening, spouting a bunch of nonsense out of no where, was he always like this or did he do something to her? Well it wasn't any of her concern, she shouldn't be dwelling in other people's matters.

He turned to Ajimu, apologizing about the stop they had to make, but honestly she felt a bit bashful. He didn't need to apologize, and in fact, he could do whatever he wanted to, he was her host after all.

*"Oh don't worry about it Amata; you're my host so you can take and stop me wherever you like."

*Then Ajimu noticed something else, he called her Ajimu-San. She enjoyed the fact that he was trying to be polite, but truthfully with any friends she makes she doesn't like to act all formal; to her it ruins to atmosphere in her opinion. With a quick sigh, she spoke:

*"Also if you feel comfortable with it, there's no need to be formal. Just call me Ajimu. Sorry if I'm trampling all over your morals, but with anyone I meet I feel I can make a closer connection if we drop the honorifics, it makes it more personal, if you know what I mean."

*Ajimu finished her sentence a bit confidently, but then felt as if she didn't allow Amata to have a choice. She just went on about how she wanted to be more friendly, but why would he want to be friendly with someone that's a control freak? Quickly fixing what she meant to say, she exclaimed:


*"If you're alright with it that is, you can continue using the san if you feel it's necessary."

*Then came his next question, why she was here in the first place. This question was a bit odd, mainly because she didn't have much of reason herself. She basically traveled in a direction away from Kirigakure and stuck too it; although she did hear something about Fuzengakure once.

*"Why I'm here? Well that's rather simple. I heard a rumor a while ago about a secret species which had, over the past century or so, migrated from Kirigakure to Fuzengakure. I suppose I'm looking for that around here, but it's not really a mission."

*She felt a bit stupid, she knew this wasn't the reason for coming here, but it might as well be as good as any. Why would anyone travel from a village to another just to see a animal?

Regardless she decided not to think too hard about it, and allowed the other two to finally have a decent discussion.​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 25, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*
*Fuzen outskirts*

Power Training 1/6

Roshi stopped and looked around to see if anyone was present. Toweling himself off, he exhaled sharply and stretched in preparation to take care of one of his major flaws. A lack of strength. Taijutsu would follow. Scrawny, huh? He'd show him! Plopping onto the ground with a quiet grunt, Roshi landed on and balanced himself on his palms. No pain, no gain. Gritting his teeth, Roshi began doing push ups, head bowed.

As light as he was, he found these easy to perform. "One... two... three... four... ha this is easy," Roshi said out loud, confidence growing. He decided he'd need to purchase himself some training weights along with his groceries, after this was over. Humming as he performed his work out, Roshi's mind drifted back to Konoha.. the smiling kids.. the few friends he had. It was the memory of one person in particular flooded his mind. A cocky kid, that made his eye twitch. Memories of his past life filled his head, distracting Roshi from his actual count.

"..Uh, crap, I lost count.." Roshi muttered. Deciding that starting at twenty was good enough, Roshi continued with his work out. Passing shinobi and merchants faced Roshi and eyed him awkwardly, as he was right outside of town performing his work out. Coming and going, one could see the teenager vigorously working out.

Finishing with a hundred push ups, the young man collapsed. Roshi half flopped and half rolled onto his back, arms burning. "Ugh.. okay.. that was harder than I thought it'd be..." Exhaling and inhaling slowly but steadily, he sat up, deciding to add an extra towel to his little check list.

Standing and dusting himself off, Roshi headed back into the village, hands sliding into his pockets as his head bowed for Roshi to sink back into deep thought. He wondered at what point he should venture out of town. Perhaps do some exploring? Deciding tackling another mission should provide the perfect opportunity, Roshi tucked that ideal away for safe keeping. Someday. He first bought the training weights, and then food from the markets, before heading back to his apartment, carrying a bag of the edible goods with his teeth and the rest with his arms. 
​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 25, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_​

Upon begging for forgiveness for reasons she knows not of but feels like she must, Amata Minami took the fault on his own. That response itself had Seri's heart beating at a faster rate than usual. It was only due to the fact that Amata had taken the blame on his own rather than putting it on her. Did this mean that Amata actually notices Seri? That she wasn't just some peasant to him? No, that couldn't be right, a person of a higher social status would never do such a thing.

But then, the crimson haired devil had asked her something peculiar right afterwards. He simply invited her to his house, even though Amata didn't know enough about her to do so.

"Y-your house?!"

It was certainly a question asked out of nowhere. However if she went with Amata, she would have Yulus get conspicuous about her absence. Not only that, she had to return the bag full of valuables she had reclaimed from her fight earlier. Speaking of the bag, it was within that girl's hands. Who was she exactly? She seemed to be attached to Amata, but in the other case she was from Kirigakure. Were they in some sort of relationship? Distant lovers perhaps? 

This alone made her feel a bit sad for some reason, but at the same time happy for him. Seri wanted to help Amata but someone else already had taken that job. She wanted to make sure if that was the case, so she would not have end up being heartbroken. For now, she would follow them, just for Amata's sake.

"I'll tag along if you both don't mind..."

Mumbling towards them, enough so it can be heard. Seri seemed like a third wheel towards the two, keeping quiet as she listened into what they both talked about. Aimju was apparently her name and she was definitely from Kirigakure. However they weren't on a date. Eventually, Amata Minami had finally taken notice of the quiet, innocent girl staring hazily into space. 

"Oh...I never did catch your name. My name is Amata Minami..but you seem to know that already"

Seri Awaki had sheepishly smiled while having her fluster quite a bit. She only knew Amata Minami from the rumours she heard and her periodic glances of him passing by the ninja academy. Her eyes had now met his bright red eyes.

"Oh my name? Seri Awaki. You probably don't know me, since we never formally met. We were in the same year in the Ninja Academy. But it make sense that you never met me, we're both from different worlds after all. I know you because.... Well that doesn't matter."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 25, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*
*Fuzen outskirts*

Power Training 2/6

Groceries put away, Roshi stared at his gear with a frown. He hated to think of how incredibly exhausting training with these weights would be, if carrying them alone caused so much fatigue. Wrist, ankle, belt, and jacket weights were placed on, and Roshi took a few clunky steps towards the door. "Let's do this," Roshi exclaimed with confidence, and fell flat onto his face one he made it outside.

"Damn it..." Placing his palms on the ground, he shut his eyes.. exhaled.. and debated utilizing chakra control to enhance his strength. No, that'd be cheating, he realized. He needed to push himself, or it'd be pointless. "Come on..." Roshi muttered, slapping a palm against the ground determinedly. He looked up to see a small child staring at him as he walked hand in hand with his mother. "Mommy, who's that weirdo?" Asked the curious boy. "Shh, keep walking Horu," said the woman, not bothering to face Roshi.

Embarrassed now, Roshi realized talking to himself in public made him seem strange. Well, stranger than he normally did, anyway. He had a tendency to daydream and ramble endlessly, mentally, so much so that it ended up fumbling out of his mouth at times. Now upright, Roshi teetered back... and then forth... looking as if he was going to fall flat on his face at any given moment.

"One, two.. one, two.."  Roshi said, speaking quietly to encourage himself. Odd as he was, his determination was phenomenal. His body was exhausted, and aching, and yet he carried on nonetheless.. heading for the outskirts of Fuzen once more. He didn't realize it yet, but more and more people.. shinobi and regular villagers.. were now noticing the unique visitor. He wanted to avoid being questioned about his past, but that might in time become an unavoidable situation.​


----------



## River Song (Jun 25, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Hiro Yagami
> 
> "Spying?" What the naraka was this brat talking about, espionage was too big of a word for him but he sure didn't like the sound of it. "I don't think it's called spying when you look at one someone making a fool of herself." He jumped down, though with enough sense to do it casually and keeping his distance from her. Not that he was scared of getting pounced by her, but he was considerate enough to not make it appear as if he was trying to attack her. Shinobi weren't known for taking risks, they were more likely to stab whoever makes a suspicious move, Hiro didn't want to get a kunai in the chest......Obviously such a little prick wouldn't hurt the mighty Burning Dragon but still......
> 
> ...



*Lucia Avite*

The Boy Jumped down, his feet landing on the foliage with a soft thud. She looked at him, her hand sliding down to her hip as she gave him a speculative look, if he moved she would have no qualms with starting a fight. 

"Besides, I doubt your two horse town has a prison that could hold the might Burning Dragon!" She looked at him, as he pointed to the sky and she gave out a loud echoing laugh. She doubled over as fits of laughter wracked through her body. ? Are you serious?? she asked trying to calm herself down.

?So are you another one of they cocky bastards who think that they?re the best just because they said so?? She said incredulously ?I?m sorry ?burning dragon?. What kind of shitty name is that. Maybe you can play with abit of fire. Whoop-di-do.?  She said her hand waiving around. That was a habit of hers, whenever she got excited or angry she tended to let her arms flail about.

She boy proceeded to curse at her; she looked at him, her lips contorting into a smirk. ?Hey, hey just because I have a huge dick, there?s really no need to be bitter about it.? She said raising her hands above herself in a mock surrender.  

Lucia bent down and started to form handseals before pressing her palm onto the ground _?Wood release: Hydrangea? _she said, loud enough that Hiro could hear. Slowly a blue Hydrangea started to grow out ogf the ground, once it had finished growing Lucia plucked it out of the ground and placed it in her hair, if this turned into a fight she wanted to be prepared.

?So, I digress. If you don?t want this to end in a fight, well I really shouldn?t call it a fight. If you don?t want your arse handed to you I would start explaining why you?re here.? She said, smiling at him. It was a sugary sweet smile but behind it held a challenge.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 25, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_The Streets of Kirigakure_
_Speed Training_ [6/6]

_...Pervading anima..._​

This training, coupled with the fight, was beginning to take it's true toll on Kosuke. Muscles and bones ached, skin sticky in dried sweat and blood. Bruised and sore, this young man felt ready to collapse at any moment, spirits of fatigue grasping at his limbs to drag him down into the depths of exhaustion. Yet he would persist, Kosuke would continue on. He had to learn how to push past his limits, to keep on going no matter how bad it got. When he was to complete an objective, he _had_ to complete it... no matter the cost.

Drowsiness painted itself over Kosuke's eyes as they arose to gaze down the foggy streets before him. They were relatively empty at this moment, a lull in the bustling activity of the market. That would make things a lot easier, as the Riumi intended to finish his training _parkour style_. With a fingernail grip he inhaled as much fresh air as he could, reinvigorating his body only slightly. Slightly was all he needed.

It started with a slow jog, legs dragging through the air and falling quick to the floor. His limbs were fighting against him, pushing and thrashing for him to stop moving. Just stop moving. The soreness creeped up his sides, making the whole physical self feel _raw_. The jingle of ninja tools in the pouch slung over his shoulder alerted what few civilians were around, and heads turned to see a thoroughly tired ninja crawl to a faster pace.

Just as he was getting to a reasonable speed, Kosuke darted left down an alleyway. Balconies and clothing lines shaded him from the fading sunlight, darkening the small space and granting solace to scuttling vermin. Rats and stray cats pounced and scurried away from the loud footfalls of a young boy, sandals splashing through puddles of stagnant water. Kosuke leaped up, grabbing the edge of a balcony with his fingertips and vaulted himself high. He bounded off the opposing walls in the alley, using small bits of chakra to accelerate himself and keep up the ascent.

Near the top, he grasped the anchor of a clothing line and allowed his body to swing, to and fro, to and fro. Once the momentum was right, he twisted his hips and bent an arm before releasing his grip and sending himself up on to the roof. It was quite the effort to do this in Kirigakure, as fast as one could and as fatigued as Kosuke was. Kirigakure did have an abundance of tall buildings after all. This wasn't just a one-story house on the corner.

His landing was... less than graceful. Although his feet touched the roofing as he intended, his current state left his mind far from focused and his sense of balance suffered. If it wasn't for the sudden surge of energy to his feet keeping him locked in place, he would've fallen all the way back to the street and seriously injured himself. Kosuke teetered from side to side as he attempted to re-center himself. It was only a few seconds before he was moving again, leaping from rooftop to rooftop, scaling taller buildings and making dangerous slides and leaps to shorter ones.

By the time the genin reached his home, he was a wreck. A few scrapes, a bruise, and a shit-ton of feebleness were the results of this last endeavor. Kosuke dropped down from the roof and into his own open window. Without missing a beat, he dropped his pouch to the floor and advanced to the bed, plopping down on it without even bothering to change out of his attire. His eyes shut, and the darkness of sleep overtook him.


------------------------------------------------

*''...FAATHERRR!!''*

The scream of a child filled the void. The image of a grown man, walking away from his son the only precursor to an explosion of color and sound. Blackness devoured by a memory.

The sunset cut through a faint bail of fog covering Kirigakure, the entire sky ablaze through the refraction of crimson and cantaloupe light. Cicadas chirped relentlessly as a boy and his mother sat on the porch of their home. It was the only structure to be seen for a mile or so, at least, basking in the clearing of a dense forest joined only by a small and serene lake. The child was staring into the wood, right into the shadows each tree cast in space.

He must have been staring for days, or at least it felt like it. The actual time spent was small, no more than a few hours, but the anguish stretched it out into torturous eternity. Waiting.. waiting... waiting. Still the boy stared at the same spot, peering as deep into the wood as he could. Was there anything there? What was that? Could it really be?

No. Of course not. The shadows toyed with his mind. The breeze seemed to howl at him, the swaying leaves and branches mocking him. No matter how long he gazed, no matter how hard he searched, there was nothing but tranquility and endless darkness.

A torrential wave of anger and hatred towards the world welled up in the boy. His throat swelled, his fists clenched, it was as though his soul was willing to scream itself out of this painful, mortal shell. Finally, the agony was too much to bear... 

''....!!!!'' Kosuke's eyes opened wide as he gasped for air. Night had fallen, both the bed and himself soaked in sweat. He rose up only to be reminded of the soreness in his body, wincing as he sat upright and rested his arm on his bent knee.

''...That damn dream again.'' he whispered. Kosuke reflected on the event for a few moments. It wasn't the first time he had that dream, and it probably wouldn't be the last either. It was like a terrible memory that had never existed.

Yet as the gentle stream of moonlight bathed Kosuke, he found himself wandering back into the arms of rest.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 25, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*
*Traveling*

Power Training 3/6

Instead of giving in to the fatigue that was rapidly increasing, Roshi squashed it. This was no time to laze around. Inhaling briskly, he went to the nearest forest to resume his training. Sitting, Roshi took a break and sucked down water from his bottle, head sinking to droop in a low slouch afterwards. Hair in his eyes, Roshi muttered, "Okay.. that helps.. but I've still got a ways to go..."

Stretching, once more, the soreness licking at his joints and muscles to remind him that he'd pushed himself quite far today, Roshi hopped up to grab a tree limb. Dangling from it, fingers curled, Roshi began lifting and lowering himself, a focused look in his auburn eyes. "One, two, three, four, five, six, seven, eight, nine, ten..."

As he lost himself in the exercise and the burning in his limbs, Roshi began to wonder what he was even training for. To be strong..? What did strength truly mean, anyhow? These weren't the type of things he usually thought about, but now, he couldn't help but consider them. He was taking his role as a Genin seriously for once. For what purpose, though? He considered his earlier thoughts, and let that juggled in his mind.

The entire time Roshi lowered and raised himself from the branch, lost deep in thought, he was verbally counting. When he finished Roshi didn't even properly drop to his knees. The balls of his feet hit the grass for a split second before he collapsed to his knees, gulping down air. Freeing his water bottle, Roshi fell onto his rear end and squirted a mouthful of water down, swallowing while shutting his eyes. He panted out afterwards, "I'm not... finished yet..." Looking off in the distance.. he winced, and stood, making his way for a sagging wooden bridge that dangled over a deep canyon. ​


----------



## Kenju (Jun 26, 2012)

*Yes, Don't Get Ahead of Yourself, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Eleven
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; 
*Difficulty*: 
Easy
*Health*:
90%
*Track*:
---

---

Amata walks along the street gathered by other villagers passing by him. Behind him happens to be unexpectedly two females that you would never see this boy with. People would even expect them to be chasing him but that doesn't seem to be the case. He surely isn't use to this sort of thing.

Eyes from several directions start to focus their intention on me. It looks like he isn't the only one that's noticed this awkward situation.

Amata tries not to pay them any mind and focuses on making his way home. Turning the corner he listens to the words passing behind him.

Listening to the foreigner with the long hair he almost starts to break into another sweat like before. The reason being because of a certain few words that she probably didn't notice sounded incredibly awkward.
_
'make a closer connection'_

Those words ringings and bouncing throughout his head make him wonder just what did she mean by that? Well it's probably nothing, Amata really should stop this type of thing. 

He isn't someone that can be loved, can he? 

He dismisses whatever fantasies of the future that try to cling to him. Amata is that type of person that doesn't believe in beautiful and happy things like that for himself. At least for not too long.

Must be his hormones that had him in that illusion, unfitting for someone like him.

Perfectly Lonely

"'Connection' huh? I see then. I'll remember that Ajimu-chan"

He replaces the honorific with something else more suitable for them. On doing that and walking he continues to listen to her explanation.

"Woah, really? I didn't know we had any special animals here.. Maybe I can help you find it later"

He states before trying to think of any creatures of interest that might be about here but he can't really come up with any. 

The one called Seri is someone he knows from the Academy, as expected...

Ah....then that means there wasn't really anything suspicious between them..

Although he's grateful he feels completely like an idiot for just yelling out to marry her. Hopefully she didn't take him seriously, Amata still wants to saver his adolescence.

"Ah is that so...Seri-chan. I knew I had met you somewhere....By the way, what's in that bag?"

He wondered about the bag she was holding before. Then his attention focuses on something else, coming up into view is a rather large building that has an atmosphere that makes it to seem more important than the others.

Although this is a home, it may be hard to actually believe it.

However considering it's a home of the Minami Clan it shouldn't be that hard to imagine.

Amata steps in front of the large steel gates and pushes them open with one hand, granting them entrance into the family land property.

"Well this is it, welcome the Minami family house hold(one of them that is)"​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 26, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*
*Fuzen*
_Traveling_

Power Training 4/6

Well then. Crossing the bridge didn't seem to cause him any real trouble. The weights were providing an excellent tool to train with, but he was finally beginning to get used to the extra weight. Pausing on the other side, Roshi's ears picked up the sound of something. Mountain bandits, he assumed, and rolled to place his back to a large boulder. As the troop of bandits appeared to be searching for something, or someone, Roshi looked over his shoulder to notice a small trembling girl.

"Don't be scared..." Roshi said with a kindhearted smile following. He was hesitant to get involved, as this had nothing to do with him, but he couldn't help sit by while a small child was harmed. "Wait.. they're ninja... they're after my dad.." The girl spoke to Roshi's back as he stood. Glancing over to her, and nodding once, he leaped to land on top of a nearby boulder, body hunching in a crouched position.

"Hey, what're you guys looking for" Roshi called out. One of them snapped his fingers in a curt motion, signaling for them to capture him. Roshi could tell by their uniforms that they were ninjas, but from where, he was unaware. As two of them descended upon him, Roshi baffled them all with the clone jutsu. Hands flying to repeat the jutsu more than once, he moved in swift motions to make them attack false targets. His deceptive movements were clearly planned out, though, for when enough were close by his gas bomb went off, putting the two nearest ones to sleep.

A spinning shuriken apparently caught Roshi off guard, cutting clean through his back, but with a poof of smoke.. a log hit the ground in his place. Goroi snapped out additional orders, and the group of seven others began their search for him. Roshi, who was hiding behind a rock, counted eight in total. Holding his breath, he'd completely forgotten that he hadn't taken his weights off yet. His mind worriedly went back to the girl, whose name he hadn't even gotten yet. He couldn't let them discover her in their search either... _If only I wasn't so low on chakra..._​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2012)

*The Kid
Kirikagure
"Incident"
*

"Oi so let me get all these ducks in a row. You're part of the Black meaning you blokes want to elect your leaders? And the other blokes, the White want to let their council decide the leaders. So why are you chaps so chapped at the White?"

"It's not any one thing they did. No assassination, no subjugation, no violation of civil liberties it's just a very strong difference of opinion."

"Mate a difference of opinion is me wanting oatmeal for breakfast and you wanting that sushi sashimi stuff. Not something that divides a whole continent."

"That's the thing though this is deeper than ideologies. Nobody wants to go to war and both sides would leave each other be if possible. But like I explained earlier shinobi are the most prominent resource for both sides and the two sides are competing over one client base. We can't just leave each other alone"

"Why can't you lot just come together if things weren't so bad originally?"

"Because just because nothing was wrong doesn't mean it was right. Bloodlines and how strong of a shinobi you are should not impact if you can be a Kage. It's the best person for the job. We're talking about a leader and the system has presented flaws in the past. We need people of strong mind and greater character not some guy who knows a bunch of powerful jutsu."

The Kid sort of got the point but he was from a country that had employed a more similar line of succession to the White. Britain had an aristocracy but their was a governing body in place to keep said aristocracy in check before they moved a democratic meritocracy. Both sides had legitimate cause for concern but it seemed like they needed to negotiate more but it seemed like their fundamental disagreement made this an impossible proposition. 

*CRASH*

The Kid was so absorbed in his thoughts he hadn't noticed the person walking in his lane. It was a kid who looked to be the same age as him with a somewhat similar hair color.



"Sorry mate I wasn't looking to see where I was going...."

Shobu hurried over to the other boy and helped him up immediately not even looking at The Kid. It was a curious reaction as he apologized profusely to the other teenager.

"Don't worry about it, Shobu. You don't have to apologize so much..."

"But..."

"It's alright stop apologizing that's an order. "

The boy was firm well as firm as a younger person could be with Shobu. It was slightly confounding as Shobu was something of a big deal. People were always stopping and greeting him, hell they even gave him free stuff. But this boy got such a strong reaction from him and he carried himself like a prince. The white haired boy turned his gaze to The Kid and the Brit could swear he felt a chill down his spine.

"So this is the one who has everyone talking, The Kid. I too was lost in thought so I'm sorry as well. It's nice to meet you. I'd stay and talk but I have a meeting to get too..."

"Yea maybe some other time mate..."

Without another word he headed off back on his path and so did they. Shobu didn't say anything anymore just led the way to out of what was Kirikagure. 

"You're not a shinobi so you won't get paid for your part in this "mission". This is simply to help your standing with the higher ups. After the incident today they may try to place you under house arrest again.."

What the hell did he mean incident. Their was no way in hell The Kid was going to be locked in Shobu's cottage forever. The guy only had five tv stations that worked and no radio for crying out loud.

"We'll be joined by other young shinobi and under no circumstances may you tell them that you are not a shinobi of Kirigakure. "

"I understand mate but what do you mean inci..."

"The others will be arriving here soon."

The way Shobu had cut him off he knew to keep his mouth shut and just prepare for whatever it was that they were doing. Come to think of it Shobu never did say what it was they were doing... 

​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 26, 2012)

Hiro Yagami
Kusa

?So are you another one of they cocky bastards who think that they?re the best just because they said so?? 

Well duh! Who did she think he was! Some half wit who was all talk and actually wasn't nearly as awesome as he thought or claimed that he was? Puh-leeze!

?I?m sorry ?burning dragon?. What kind of shitty name is that. Maybe you can play with abit of fire. Whoop-di-do.?

The nerve of this brat! Mocking his title, the one that hard earned and self invented nickname, that just wouldn't caught one for some reason. "Shitty name!?" He asked, getting fired up. "Play a bit with fire?!" He shook his fists violently. "I'm the fucking god of fire, you flower twiddling punk!"

Hey, hey just because I have a huge dick, there?s really no need to be bitter about it.?

"Ew!" His response was short and to the point. "What is it with all these girls and their penis envy?" He had heard that somewhere, but didn't quite know what it meant. He believed that it had something to do with women, who couldn't help but desire his burning tool of destruction! The only good thing about this theory was that it was never said out loud. 

?So, I digress. If you don?t want this to end in a fight, well I really shouldn?t call it a fight. If you don?t want your arse handed to you I would start explaining why you?re here.? He had enough, her words and that stupid mocking smile of hers pushed him too far. 

While he was very much a dog, who's bark was far worse than his bite, he could get carried away quite easily. He went in with the idea to awe her into submission, he didn't expect her to keep talking big when she saw what his undying flames of passion would do to those stupid plants she used. 

"Fire Fist!" His burning fist smashed trough a nearby tree, it was the closest thing to him but he had forgotten that Wu and Monta where up in that tree and they almost fell down. He completely ignored to two cursing monkeys and instead focused on Lucia. "Last chance to back out, if you kiss my feet I might spare you a whole lotta pain!" He wiggled his toes, inviting her to bend down and kiss his bare feet.


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Bad Mood

Love, it was a thing to be proud of in Fuzen, when you were in love it was a celebration, and not only did the person strength improve, they had something they had to protect. Eve looked down at Mikage, who only wore a smile on his face as he finished explaining that the Ketsuki was a powerful blood line and that it needed love to grow like any human being.

"And do you think I care?" Eve snarled, she was working her last nerve with Mikage, "I don't care about my blood techniques, they could never unlock for all I care! It's my flames which are important!"

Mikage didn't say anything because it was clear that words don't get through to Eve, she was the type of girl that action was the best suit to teach her. And since her parents were going through something that made Eve cold to mostly everyone, Mikage took up the responsibility to watch the girl grow, but there was so much he could do to push her in the right area.

The gates to the rose cage spread open for Eve to get out and Mikage knew that if he had to get through to her it was best to do it by first letting her out.

Eve jumped out landing on a big lily pad that was casually floating by, and despite her slow moment she jumped from lily pad to lily pad making sure she didn't get wet.  When she finally got to where Mikage stood, she checked that she wasn't wet before leaving the underground office. 

"You will see Eve..." Mikage said before she got to the door, Eve stopped for a minute as she listened to him, "You can't fight against fate forever..."

Eve didn't turn around to her uncle, "Watch me..."

And that was the last thing she said before slamming the door, Mikage only smiled...

It was one thing she couldn't fight against and it was destiny...

No matter how much she tried, she would give in one day...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 27, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*
*Fuzen*
_Ambush in the Mountains_

Power Training 5/6


He was trapped, and worse, exhausted. The way he saw it, he had three options. He could attempt to take them all out with a wind jutsu. He could try to alert any nearby shinobi to his plight. He could try to flee. The first would overwhelm him, overtaxing his chakra reserves. The second would pin point his location. The third, he could very well be caught. 

Deciding on a mixture between his second and third options, Roshi produced another clone. Having it crouch as if hiding, and Roshi slipped away with skilled stealthiness. He moved from rock to rock, keeping as low and close to the ground as possible.

Tumbling, Roshi twirled and pressed his back firmly to a nearly flat wall of rock. By the girl now, she eyed him with hope and terror in her gaze. "Hold on tightly," Roshi instructed, his voice barely above whisper. Peeking from behind the boulder, he waited... timing would be crucial. As the girl embraced his neck Roshi knelt, placing an exploding tag on the ground. He then waited.. until one of them spotted the phony version of him.

"There he is!" A shinobi barked, hinting that they'd located his clone at last. As expected, they descended on the spot swiftly. Roshi's clone performed rapid hand symbols, and was off the second they arrived, emulating the body flicker. As they shot off after him with swift launches of their own, Roshi performed the true version of it, propelling himself in the opposite direction. 

A kunai went clean through the illusionary bait, which was executed with a flaw, and the leader held a hand up. Fuming, the man faced the others and shouted, "Damn it! That brat tricked us! It's just an illusion!"  

_*BOOM!*_

As the angered squad of ninja prepared to split up and search for Roshi they panicked and began trembling involuntarily from the force of a sudden blast. The thunderous explosion went off high upon the mountain and quaked violently, seeming to shake the sky itself. The smoking aftermath of fiery chaos was a small landslide that tumbled noisily, further flustering Roshi's pursuers. "He's probably trying to alert a squad! After him! Quickly! I'm not going to let some brat make a fool of us!"

Roshi's body flicker left him sailing through the air before he dropped onto the mountainous slope with a skidding crash. Panting, Roshi immediately took control and started dashing forward, his arms to his sides as he breezed downward. The girl was squeezing his neck fiercely, making it difficult for the fleeing ninja to breathe, much less concentrate. The explosion did it's secondary job, creating a cloud of smoke to make it difficult to track him. Best case scenario, Roshi figured he'd get away completely. Worst case scenario, he'd get a small head start. 

"He must be fleeing to the valley! After him!" The squad leader cried, and took the lead. His squad instantly joined him in racing down the mountain, passing the smoke to gain on the retreating genin. "What should we do with him, Higashi?" Higashi kept in front of his squad, also sprinting down the mountain as he replied, "Kill him you idiot! He already knows too much. I don't recognize him anyway. I doubt they'll bother wasting too many resources looking heavily for him."​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 27, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki
~A Beautiful Home~*

Ajimu's eyes sparkled with delight as they finally reached their destination. The air, the walls, the plant life, everything was just so wonderful! She could tell just by looking at Amata that he wasn't exactly low to middle class, but to think they were this well off! 

She wasn't exactly expecting this, but this was alright. She hadn't ever stayed in a home like this before, it was like a mansion! It had to be at least five times the size of her normal home in Kirigakure!

Ajimu almost started bouncing in bliss, if not for the fact she didn't want to freak out her new comrade. Instead she simply grabbed a hold tightly onto Amata's arm; essentially screaming:

*"Oh my god you have literally no idea how happy this makes me! I've always wanted to stay at a home like this and with you as my host I couldn't ask for anything better!"*

She quickly clammered up, remembering that she didn't want to make Amata scared of her; then all his kindness up until now would all be for naught. Deciding to fix what she had earlier exclaimed, she decided a apology was in order.

*"Oh sorry about that, I get a bit giddy when I see stuff like this...I'm not weird."*

However as she finished her sentence she realized her adding those last three words made her sound more weird than her actions had previously entailed!

Everytime she speaks out something bad always happens! Maybe Ajimu should stay quiet, it would make her look a lot more polite and civil among her hosts; plus they must have high standards as to who will be staying in this home if they're this well off; she'd have to try her best.

This attitude lasted for about five seconds until Ajimu grew bored with waiting and danced through the gates, yelling:

*"I feel like I'm in heaven~!"*

She frolicked through all the plant life, observing as many details from the house as possible. But no matter from which angle she looked from, everything seemed absolutely perfect! 

Oh what she would trade to be able to live her forever; hell she'd give up her career as a Shinobi if it meant staying here! Ajimu continued to dance and twirl on the grass and stone until she finally made it to the door step.

*"Amata, do you mind opening this door? I"d feel rude if I were just to barge into your home unannounced."*

Ironically, Ajimu didn't realize how rude, or bossy, it must be to request someone to open the door for you; especially towards a kind human being which is acting as your host for your stay in a foreign village.​


----------



## Kei (Jun 27, 2012)

Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
Bad Mood​
Flames...

It was a birth right to all those who were a Fennikkusu, if a person didn't have fire affinity the whole clan would pity that person, and that was the last thing that Eve wanted. A reason to be looked down upon because she already got a couple she didn't need anymore, her family, her brother, and herself. They were nothing but a little side show for the village and it boiled her up inside....

Eve cracked her knuckles, she had to release her anger...

She had to before she went off in the village and was locked up in the cage again like some poor puppy. Mikage wouldn't waste anytime making sure that this time her leash was on real tight, it was like he was getting a sick thrill out  of putting her in those positions. The more that Eve thought about her uncle and the situation she was in, she felt her anger increase to dangerous amounts...

*"ARRRRGHHHHH!" *Eve let out a groan as she pushed her hair back, the villagers that looked at her whispered to themselves as they looked at the crazy girl.

Eve spat on the ground as she felt her feet push off the ground and propel  herself in the air, before landing on a roof and then traveling from roof to roof.

She didn't care where she was going....

She just knew that she had to get all this rage out before she explode!​
The young girl pushed herself so far that she found herself outside of the village. It might been her natural response for whenever she felt like transforming into a raging monster and start destroying shit. Her body would just take control, no thinking what so ever and she would find herself in the woods...

Where everything was calm...​.

*BOOM!*​
Or not, because god only gave good things to good little girls, and that was the last thing that Eve was.

Eve went off into the direction of where the booming was coming from, it took her a minute but soon she saw someone whiz pass her, but she caught a glimpse of a boy and a girl running past her. Eve was confused as she placed her hand on her hips...

They seemed to be in a rush..​
Eve was then slammed to the ground with by some fodder, they fell to the ground together. He landed to her side as she cursed the pounding headache that he just caused...

*"OI!" *the man yelled as he got up and took the girl by her collar, *"Look at where the fuck you are going!"*

_....

Oh she was going to fuck some shit up today~_​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 28, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*
*Fuzen*
_A Chance Meeting_

Power Training 6/6

It was one of those moments in your life, that reality freezes, and everything begins to go forth in slow motion. She went by him, and he went by her, his sideways gaze initially one of confusion... which drifted to recognition, and finally shock. Then she took a tumble with the leader of the squad pursing them. Red hair... pissed expression... oh yes, Roshi definitely knew who she was.. both her and her brother. He knew them in passing only, though. Still... why was she out here? No matter.. his worry for himself now switched to mild concern for his unfortunate group of stalkers. Boy were they in for a surprise.

Roshi stood stunned, in an introspective daze. When he tried to speak his sagging mouth said, "Hauuuh?" Then there was silence. He seemed to be frozen in some type of sudden catatonic state. Now that he got a good look at the men, though, he could see that they were clearly Kumo nin. "Oi," said the young pink haired girl, suddenly slapping his cheek with a blank expression as her savior slipped into a stupor.

*"OI!" the man yelled as he got up and took the girl by her collar, "Look at where the fuck you are going!"*

Suddenly, it was all coming together. Being from Konoha, he knew this behavior was abnormal. These guys.. they were sent from someone, somewhere, to cause trouble! They were mercenaries trying to add fuel to the flames and instigate the war! Roshi immediately twisted a shuriken out, speaking to the girl he saved, "Stay behind me." The girl, who was secretly a wealthy noble, said, "My name is Miko!" Roshi nodded.  "Incase you die," she added. Roshi deadpanned, and his eye twitched.

Roshi approached what was quickly becoming an awkward but tense situation with a slow walk. He realized the leader was trying to figure out if she was someone of importance or not. Kumo nin drew their swords, and the leader still hadn't released Eve. Roshi felt the odds switch to his favor, with just this. Still, he wouldn't push his luck or drop his guard. Now was the time to try to speak, "Listen, why are you in Fuzen... I know you're Kumo ninj--aah!" Lightning nearly shot him in the face. Clearly negotiations were over.

Rolling backwards, Roshi slid until he paused in a crouch, fingertips of his left hand on the ground, shuriken in his right. "Welp, that went well. Er, Eve-San..? Try not to kill at least one of them?" Roshi joked. The leader's right hand cried, *"Kill us? Ha! You think one little girl changes anything?! You're all going to die here!"* Roshi didn't wasted time with more words, he flicked a kunai, swiftly. The man blocked it with his sword, only to realize an explosive tag was hidden at the bottom. 

Remembering the explosion on the mountain, the Kumo nin flinched, thinking he was going to die.. not realizing the earlier blast was enhanced by a sliver of wind chakra. The stunned ninja realized he'd been duped all too tate, but crashed to the ground, smoking. *"Kill them both and bring me the girl!"* The leader passionately roared, and as Kumo Nin advanced Roshi took a deep breath, crouching into a stance whilst preparing himself. "Oh well~ Here we go."​


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2012)

Eve Minami
Outskirts of Fuzenkagure
Bad Mood

Girl...

He called her a little girl, he acted like she couldn't turn the tides of battle like she was just their as an extra fodder just because she was a girl! Eve clenched her fist so tight that her knuckles turned white, she had to calm down, she just had too. Nothing got anywhere when she got angry, she could easily calm down and think about the situation. Maybe even make a deal with the men in an honorable fashion just like her ancestors use to...

But then she realized...

He had looked down on her with that comment he made...​
"He..." Eve cracked as she began to look down on the ground,"Hehehehe..."

The leader looked down at her in confusion, why was the girl giggling! He was suppose to be scary to her! He was suppose to be the one that choose whether she lived or died! And yet she was laughing!

*"BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* Eve threw her head back and laughed even harder, it got to the point she was clutching her sides and her body jerked as she laughed

*"Hey...?" *the leader said not knowing if the girl was mental or not, *"Stop laughing!"*

And she did, in that instant she stopped which scared the man a bit. She was truthfully mental! This girl had stopped laughing and the bangs from her hair  covered her eyes...

_*BAM*​_
Eve slammed her fist directly into his head causing the men to go flying letting the girl go. The leader slammed into a tree as Eve had overwhelming strength, she might be slow but if she ever caught a person it was to sad to bad that everything about them was over. The two other lackies turned to her as she spot an evil a grin..

"You should have really listen to the kid..." Eve smirked as began to crack her knuckles, "I am not just a little girl...*.I AM EVE FUCKING MINAMI FROM FUZENKAGURE*!"

Eve crouched, "And I am going to be the one that is going to send you to the hospital!"

Eve made her way over to him, maybe today was going to be a good day, she will get her anger out and be reborn a new girl! Maybe she even be nice to Amata when she get back home, and maybe even say hi to her mother. Hell, she will probably even give cooking another try, and make something better than Amata...

Oh the endless possiblities she had in her head after she beat the living shit out of this man...

_"Get away from him!"_ one of those fodders yelled to her slamming a branch to the back of her head breaking the branch

Eve staggered as she tried to keep her footing, the ringing in her ears was a sign that he had hit to kill her, but as she stood tall it seemed to scare the man. Eve turned around as blood dripped down her face...

"Ow...you cunt..." Eve growled before catching him in wild haymaker...

Well those plans flew out the window!


----------



## Narurider (Jun 28, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai*
*The Travelling Two*

"Can't we rest for a while?" Meiko's feet were hurting after so much walking. Gadian had denied her request to rest the last two times she'd asked. She had no idea why.

"Of course not! We are The Travelling Two, we don't rest until we've reached our destination!" The Travelling Two. That was what Gadian had decided to call them, despite Meiko's numerous protests. She had no idea why he thought it was a good title for them but she did know she didn't like it. Not one bit.

"Oh, come ON!" Meiko's voice was raised as she stopped, roughly grabbing his arm as she did. She span him round so she could look into his eyes. Those calming pools of blue's usual calming effect were negated by the pain in her feet and legs. "The Travelling Two? I told you not to call us that! And even The Travelling Two needs rest! And you seem to have forgotten something: We have no destination! We're just walking in a single direction hoping to stumble upon some form of civilisation! So we're going to rest whether you like it or not!"

With a "harumph", she proceeded to sit herself down on the grass that was only a small part of the lush greenery around them. Gadian stood there speechless for a moment, before quietly sitting down beside her. 

Any man who didn't know Meiko very well would probably try to apologise, but Gadian knew better than that. He hadn't made that mistake in seven years. So they sat in silence.

The first thing they noticed was the sound of it as it twirled in the air. The second was the man's breathing. They turned to see the sword bury it's tip into the ground. It must have came from the man that stood before them. The man wore a suit. The jacket's lapel was notched. His bright blue eyes looked out of place surrounded by his dark skin. He held a thin sword in his hand. He pointed it at Gadian.

"Pick up the sword." His voice was that of a gentle man but the savage rage in his eyes were enough to reveal his true nature. This man was definitely not a nice man. "Then we shall fight."

"And if I don't?" The man laughed at this. Gadian had expected that reaction but had hoped for a different reaction none the less. He didn't want to fight the man after all. Not unless he had no other choice.

"Then I kill you and take the girl." That was enough information for Gadian to make up his mind. He had to fight. He couldn't let this man take Meiko. He couldn't! But why did he want her? Did they know each other? Gadian looked at Meiko and saw the look of fear on her face. The fear of going back. This man had been sent to take her home.

"Meiko, who is this man?" Meiko stared at the man for another moment before turning her gaze to Gadian. She didn't want Gadian to get involved in _it_, but it was too late now.

"His name is Kashin. He...works for my father. He is the one who takes me back to that place I'm supposed to call home." Gadian silently processed this information as he picked up the sword. It was heavy enough to slow his movements down in the fight ahead, but also light enough that he could still wield it. 

"Well he won't be taking you this time...not if I can help it!" He swung the sword so it was now in front of him and tilted it slightly to the right. He did this in the space of three seconds. He had never used a sword before so instincts were going to be a big part of the fight. Putting that out of his mind, Gadian charged.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 28, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*
*Fuzen*
_Negotiations, failed_

Thud, thud, thud, thud, thud, thud. Even exhausted, Roshi was nimble. He felt lighter, but that wasn't nearly as significant as the rise in strength he felt. Too bad his body was too fatigued for him to appreciate it. Her power, as expected, was amazing.. but when she was hit Roshi immediately felt concern. It was a rookie mistake though, to lose ones focus, and he'd pay dearly for that distraction. A nasty slash across the chest sent Roshi crashing onto his rear end, wincing as blood spurted. Rolling to get space, Roshi clutched a smoke bomb, hiding the kunai in his fingertips behind it. "All right, asshole, catch!" Roshi snapped, a smoke bomb flicked from his wrist afterwards, obscuring the kunai behind it, which was tossed quicker. 

The Kumo ninja running at Roshi weaved his head to dodge the smoke bomb, which he anticipated Roshi wanted to make collide with his face, but the kunai struck it instead, and it went off in his face. He had to reach her, Roshi knew, and charged forward. His initial plan successful, Roshi's slower movements left him a sitting duck however. A strong Kumo ninja blind sided him. Before he knew what was happening, Roshi felt searing pain. He cursed his folly of forgetting their numbers advantage, as he was brutally slashed across the arm and back. He would've lost the limb, if it wasn't for a speedy twist of his body.

Surrounded now, and bleeding, Roshi crouched, panting as he glared at his attackers. He looked as if he'd pass out at any given second, one eyelid slumping, his face covered in sweat from his physically stressful day. Well.. after this, he'd definitely be out of chakra. There was no two ways about it, though. "Eve-San! I'll back you up." Hands moving with startling speed, Roshi's body flickered, and then he was high in the air as their swords slashed downward. Would she recognize his strategy? He hoped so. They'd all focus on him, if but for a brief moment. That'd give the airborne genin more than enough time for his move, and for Eve to capitalize on the opening.

_Tiger → Ox → Dog → Rabbit → Snake 
_
_Wind Release - Great Breakthrough!_

After this.. he'd truly be out of chakra. He'd barely be able to move.. much less fight. Still.. from what he analyzed, it'd take out four of them, leaving two for her. There was only one way to power up the flames of chakra... his specialty. Wind thunderously slammed down onto the Kumo ninjas, forcing them to either squat and then buckle completely or slam chest first against the ground. They tried to resist, but most used lightning, which Roshi suspected when he realized they were Kumo nin and anticipated would be useless against this jutsu. "That oughta.. slow them down... it's now.. up to you.. and your flames... Eve..."

Letting the rest ride on Eve utilizing the wind to feed her flames, Roshi fell backwards, high in the air. He was too exhausted to move.. much less open his eyes. Back thudding hard against the ground, he inhaled sharply, winced, and sucked down air. His body was far away from the violent gust slamming downward upon the Kumo nins and keeping them in place. The two nearby her had retreated, momentarily, out of fear of being caught up in the noisily howling jutsu. He'd have to trust in her to handle the rest.

"Hey, hey wake up!" cried the girl, patting his cheek as she watched what transpired afterwards.  "Wake up servant boy," she continued, her patting going to rough slapping as she continued swatting at his face. Roshi merely groaned, knowing that he left the girl out numbered, and his jutsu wouldn't finish them off. Miko tried not to feel doubt in her saviors, but had to wonder.. could this girl, who also didn't seem too much older than herself, do it..?​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 28, 2012)

*Burai*

Intelligence training 1/6​
Burai was inside a hut in front of his parents with a man right in between him and his brother. He sat down between them with a wound on each arm. Burai was doing trying to stop the bleeding momentarily for the man's body to actually begin its healing process with his first healing technique. 

*"Come on Burai, concentrate. Your technique lacks any skill at all. Here look at your brother, he has already stopped the bleeding."* 

The glow in his hands intensified as Burai concentrated harder on the technique.

*"Now you are putting too much chakra into the technique. If you do that with higher ranked techniques you are going to put the person you are healing into a comatose state."*

They could tell the man was getting worried at this point and the father walked up and pushed Burai's hands away and formed together a few hand signs activating the mystic palm technique healing the arm in mere seconds and moved to the other arm doing the same thing.

*"There you are sir, and thank you for your time."*

"Wow, its as if nothing has ever happened."

The man left the hut and the father turned around in frustration with Renji following behind him. The mother walked up to the distraught Burai and held his hands. 

"Burai, I can help you with your healing techniques in private. You see, your father doesn't have the patience to take the time required for you to learn, or teach you two properly."

"You don't have to do that mom."

"No, you will eventually begin learning stronger healing techniques. I will help you anyway I can, and never forget I'll always be there for you."

The mom squeezed his hands gently and then turned to leave the hut leaving Burai there alone in the darkness. He turned around looking at the herbs that were right in front of him along with the shelves of medical books.

_'Phase one is complete. I have gotten the mother figure on my side with compassion. All I need to do now is get the father by getting better at healing and by becoming more knowledgeable about the art of healing. He would then be obliged to teach me higher ranking techniques. At that point it will become the phase when I push Renji out of the picture. Thus I would complete my mission as a blue jay.'_


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2012)

Eve Minami
Outskirts of Fuzenkagure
Bad Mood

Eve watched as the young boy did a wind type jutsu and for a minute the guys were actually scared. Shaking in their pants and leaving the leader to defend on his own ground, but the young girl was kind of confused with all that was happened. The leader dropped to the ground as the wind jutsu passed by him, Eve was still spotting a confused look on her face...

She walked over to the boy and pat his face...

"Hey..." she begun, "Hey...Hey who told you I can use fire type jutsus? Because they lied to you...."

Eve smirked as the girl that was by him had her mouth agape like something was shocking. Eve shrugged her shoulders, what was she supposed to do magically clap her hands and fire was suppose to appear? Well she did that before and that didn't work out really well for her nor anyone in the range of her rage..

"Ha...Hahaha..." The leader began to laugh, "You can't use fire!"

Eve looked at him, "Doesn't mean I can't kick your ass though now does it?"

The leader began to quake before getting up and running, Eve was in shock! Did he just runaway from her!? Eve growled, she wasn't much of a runner, she chased after him and his crew!

*"STOP RUNNING I JUST WANT TO PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE.... REPEATEDLY!!!!" *Eve yelled running after the crew, but they didn't stop Eve growled louder as she realized that she wasn't going to catch up with them anytime soon..

Eve went to a tree and pulled it out of the ground before throwing the tree with full force

*"I SAID STOP FUCKERS!" *she yelled


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 28, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*
*Outskirts of Fuzenkagure*
_Hashimoto Roshi of Konoha~?_​
Roshi's face endured more patting, this time by Eve. "Ooooiiii... it hurts.." Roshi muttered, coughing as his eyelids flickered open. "I'm up.. I'm up.." He said, groaned, and sat up.. a palm rubbing at his face. The Kumo ninja were gone... and he couldn't help but get that foreboding vibe that this would somehow lead to something worse. Still, he put it aside for now. Someone hired them to kidnap the girl.. "Someone is trying to cause trouble for Fuzenkagure.." He knew the world was watching how the White handled the uprising of the Black. All they needed to attack, really, was an excuse.. 

Shaking his head, he started from the beginning, bowing.. which made the blood from his cuts begin to run once more. "I'm Roshi... Hashimoto Roshi... Thank you for helping me." Miko's eyes narrowed at the name. "Are you by chance related to the Hashimoto clan of Konoha...?" Roshi laughed, nervously, a hand rubbing the back of his neck. "Who? Me? Ahah..ha.. I don't even have a bloodline limit!" Roshi nervously answered, hoping to evade the question without lying. Miko eyed him with distrust, and then looked away. "Servant boy, take me to Kirikagure."

Roshi resisted the urge to say something rude, muttering "Excuse me, Princess.. but I can't.. I don't want to get anymore involved... plus I'm not in any condition to travel.." Her tongue clicking as if in disgust, and Miko began healing his sliced arm first. Roshi's attention returned to Eve, who reminded him of a certain fiery tempered classmate that also swore like a sailor. Looking down, feeling embarrassed by his assumption, he said, "..Er, sorry 'bout that.. some of the villagers.. speak of you and fire.. or was it a phoenix..? I don't know... so I naturally assumed..." "Wait! I've heard rumors of phoenixes and Fuzenkagure! Are you by chance of the Fennikkusu clan?! Miko cried, shoving Roshi over in excitement as she questioned Eve.

"Ow! Damn.. my body.." Roshi groaned from the ground. He was still fatigued, and clambered up by his palms, eyelids still drooping. "Hey, my arm... can you..." Roshi started, only to be silenced by Miko's flailing hand. "Shh! I've decided. I want your help! Can you come to Kirikagure with me? Clearly I can't be trusted traveling with him alone!" Roshi's eyebrow twitched as he said, "Hey you little b--!" Miko looked off into the distance as she cut him off again, saying, "It's dangerous out there.. bandits.. rogue ninja.. all sorts of unsavory villains and cut throats.. If you'll escort me, I'll make it worth your while."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 28, 2012)

*Burai*

Intelligence Training 2/6​
As Burai sat in the darkness for a few more seconds and grabbed three books off the shelf in front of him and tucked them underneath his arm. 

"Burai?"

He turned around to see Renji staring at him with concern.

"Are you going to go punish yourself again?"

Burai faked an expression of pain to run across his face.

"How am I going to get any better if I don't at least read these books."

"But you continue to do this every time you get scolded by dad, you shouldn't do that to yourself... He shouldn't do that to you."

Renji began to walk up to Burai to place his hand on him, yet Burai pulled away from him and walked away out of the hut.

_'Estranging Renji from the father is a good idea, I never thought of using that as a way to separate them until he brought it up like that.'_

Burai walked for quite a while until he reached a tree with enough shade from the sun. He sat down and opened up the book on the top. He flipped though it and saw it was about blood.

_'The four main types of blood are A, B, AB, and O. Each are negative or positive. The universal recipient is AB and the universal donor is O negative. Hmm, I wonder what blood type I am.'_

Burai sets the book down on his lap and brings out a pad and pencil from his back pocket writing it down so he wouldn't forget to look it up. As he sets down the pad and picks the book back up that is in front of him.


----------



## River Song (Jun 29, 2012)

*Lucia Avite*
_Action speaks louder than words_

"I'm the fucking god of fire, you flower twiddling punk!" she smirked at him, his insolence was almost amusing. She stepped closer to him “Is the toddler going to throw a tantrum?” she asked, her voice laced with mocking sincerity. She ran her fingers through her blonde mane, her hands ghosting over the hydrangea that was entwined in her locks. 

“You’re just being petty because you are stuck with fire, a boring, common element” She said emphasising each adjective. “You’re jealous because I am stronger, smarter, prettier and faster than you. And on top of all that I am gifted with the wood release Kekkai Genkai, fighting me would be like fighting Hashirama Senju, except you can’t kick me in the balls.”  She said, her eyebrows wiggling suggestively at the last comment. 

Suddenly he erupted, Lucia jumped back, her back now against a tree. With a look of rebeliance in his eyes Hiro raised his blazing fist and destroyed a tree. Lucia watched, she had perhaps gone too far. As the dust and debris cleared her eyes locked with Hiro’s. Perhaps he wasn’t the mangy mutt she had thought him as. If there was one way to change Lucia’s mind, it was through action.

“A wood release user vs. A fire release user. It’ll just be like the battle at the valley of the end between Madara and The First, except we’re better.” She proclaimed a grin on her face. This wasn’t the false grin that usually adorned Lucia’s face, it was a real grin. This was when she was happiest, when she could let herself go.  

“How about we raise the stakes? The winner of this fight gets to force the loser to do one thing of their choosing.” she challenged him. After posing this question she smiled at him. She turned around and ran towards the tree behind her. She used her chakra control to run partly up the tree.  She then bent her knees, and propelled herself off the tree and into the air. While doing this she reached into her hair and retrieved the blue hydrangea. She now fell from the air, aiming the bladed flower at Hiro’s neck.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 29, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_​

The still girl quietly walked forward behind the two, staring deeply into the cemented ground while pursing her lips tightly. She had just introduced herself to that certain boy. From the response he just gave, it didn't seem like he remembered "that" day. However, it didn't bug her to remind him. It would have been better off, if he didn't remember rather having awkwardness develop between them. Instead, Amata was curious of what was inside the bag hanging down from her shoulder. 

From that point, she realized that she had to leave soon. There was no point of her being here if she had something else that took priority. But she wanted to stay a bit longer, hoping to at least pay back part of her long forgotten debt to him. 

"Oh you mean this? Hehe, Well you can say that I needed to go on an errand to get this back to my Niisan."

But as the conversation went on longer, Aijmu mentioned her purpose of being her to find a rare species of an animal in this area? No that couldn't be right, the most uncommon type of animals to find here was probably a Boa Constrictor which was probably more common than anything. If what Yulus told her from his vast knowledge of Ecology was right of course. 

She started to gain suspicion of Aimju's true intentions. Why was she really here? Why did she choose to cling onto Amata Minami of all people? All these questions lead to many possibilities that link to what she really has planned. Amata didn't seem to realize her bluffing at all. But all Seri could do was just idly watch and observe her actions. 

It was not too long before the three had reached the Minami clan's home. It was surprising to see how big and wide it was up close, but expected. She would glance at it from time to time as she passed by from a distance, but it was a different experience to see right in front of her. 

Amata invited both of the girls inside, as Aimju went inside without hesitation, but excited than anything. However Seri had second thoughts. She came from  a society filled with low class people, while being somewhere as regal as this wouldn't feel like she would fit in. She wanted to leave, thinking that she didn't even feel welcomed here, regardless of Amata's invitation. She couldn't change the fact that she came from the lower part of the world compared to where Minami came from. 


"I'm sorry Amata-san, but I won't go inside... I'm not the kind of person you would want in your house anyways. We both came from different worlds, and it probably feels awkward for you when talking to me, as a person who came from somewhere below you."

She put it as nicely as she could, trying not to insult the Minami boy. This house seemed too much for her, and how she accepted the fact that she was a church girl living off of the Amakusa's aid. The gap between where they both had come from was large, large enough for her to realize that sticking around insult the Minami clan's reputation.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*
*Time to show off? Who in hell chose him for this!?----> Mission I*


Hell yeah!! Finally a chance has arrived for me to show some pals about who is the strongest among the strongest. Ya may be wondering why this young man, whose mere presence is as bright as the sun, be in this wonderful mood, right? I will tell ya the reason, bro. 

" I got a freakin?mission to handle on my own!! "

I?m telling ya this as I leap on the rooftops of the houses before landing on the grounds that lead to the exit of Fuzen. Ya see mah friend, when I was bored lookin?for somethin?to do outta boredom, a guy passed next to me and gave me a letter with the details of this thingy. Apparently a dude called Hakuro wants a statue that this famous pal whose name I don?t remember at all, created. Among the genin of mah village I was selected specially for this!!

" I?ll just gonna rock! "

Hehe. So that?s how it is buddy. What do ya think? fantastic, isn?t it? 

So ya see, first of all I have to walk to the meeting point where supposedly an old man with a transportation will take me to the designed place for this mission. What this mission is all about, ya?ll discover it soon enough.
---------
" Yo! Old man, are we aready there? "

I?ll be honest, I was ?bout to laugh mah ass off when this buttler guy with moustache jumped up after hearing?mah voice. Like two hours ago I met him at an intersection which had like six different paths, all of ?em leading to different places apparently. I didn?t know which one I shoulda take so this dude helped me a lot. 

"Y-yes, sir. In some minutes we will arrive to the tournament site. "

That?s what he told me, and I am already excited! This is only one of those little steps to show everyone else the extent of my awesomeness.

In the distance an enormous gate could be seen from far away, at first glance ya could say it was made of wood. Walls of rock surroundin? it what gives the impression of the place being really and I mean like really really big. These rich old men sure know how to live the good life. 


​


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai*
*The Travelling Two*

Kashin sidestepped Gadian's clumsy thrust and his sword cut through Gadian's side. Gadian stumbled back, clutching his wound. The cut wasn't deep, but it caused pain to surge through his body. He shook off the pain and swung his sword again. Kashin merely sidestepped again and Gadian barely blocked his counter.

"Had enough yet, boy?" Gadian grunted in response and brought his sword in front of him. He'd been attacking this man wildly for the entire fight so far. It hadn't worked so maybe he shoud have been on the defensive. Maybe he should have been blocking and dodging the man's attacks, before countering. "You really are stubborn aren't you? Then I'll enjoy this!"

Gadian ducked under Kashin's swipe and swung his sword in an upwards arc. Kashin merely backed up, and the sword missed him by centimetres. He smiled and his sword cut a bloodly line across Gadian's chest. Gadian gritted his teeth as the pain flooded through his body. Like the last, the cut wasn't deep.












"That all you got?" Gadian grinned, he wasn't going to show his pain to this man. The man shook his head and disappeared. Gadian had barely turned around, when the sword tore it's way through his shoulder. Pain erupted from the wound and a blood-curdling scream came from the boy. Kashin yanked the sword out and turned to Meiko, who'd remained silent throughout the fight. Tears rolled down her cheeks as she watched the boy, the guardian angel she'd always believed to be invincible, suffer such pain...because of her.

"You never had a chance of winning, boy. You should've just given her to me...that way you would have kept your life! But instead of doing that, you were a nuisance! You've made my so angry I just might do unimaginable things to this girl and tell her father you were the one to blame!" These words reached Gadian's ears as he fell to his knees. He buried the sword's tip into the ground and used the sword to support himself. He felt the warm liquid that was his blood flowing from his shoulder. How many of his arteries had this bastard punctured? How long would he have to wait for death to take him? Was this the end? So soon?

"No!" Gadian fought with his body for control. It was ready to give up, he wasn't. He couldn't let this man take Meiko from him! He wasn't ready to let that happen. "I knew I wasn't likely to win...but I fought you anyway! I wasn't going to let you take her from me! I wasn't going to just bow down because you're stronger! I fight to protect, and I will protect her until the very last drop of blood has left my body! I will not let you touch her! I will not let you defile her, you bastard!"

Gadian charged, his sword whistling as it carved through the air towards Kashin. The man sighed and disappeared again. Gadian twirled round and blocked the sword just before it could cut him. He swung wildly, Kashin blocking his attacks again and again. Finally, Kashin decided he'd had enough and sidestepped Gadian's next attack, his sword carving through the boy's already bloody side.

The tears continued to roll down Meiko's face. He was going to such lengths to protect her. He was going to die, because of her. He, who'd been her best friend and protector for seven years, was going to die. And it was all her fault. She couldn't stop the scream from leaving her mouth.

"Gadian!" Everything seemed to go in slow motion as the sound of Meiko's scream entered Gadian's ears. Light reflected off the blood on Kashin's sword as he raised it above his head. He brought it down upon the boy in front of him. His eyes showed his excitement at the thought of killing the boy that had proved to be such a nuisance. Gadian closed his eyes as the sword descended towards him...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*
*Beginning of the tournament? Nah, first come the rules. First round begin! ----> Mission II*

*OH DAMN!!* Just look at all of these contenders! How many people are here? One hundred? Two hundred!? Some of ?em look pretty capable, not that any of them will be able to stand a chance against the marvelous Zenki Yuuta but ya know, at least one should be able to entertain me. 

As I was analyzing mah opponents, the wooden doors that were around twenty meters tall started to open slowly. Then a voice called the attention of everyone.

" First of all I would like to welcome all of the people who accepted my invitation to take part of this event. Now I think you all were hired to come here and obtain this."  

That?s what the geezer said. This guy was wearing a black suit with white shirt and a red tie, ya know one of those suits that make you look really manly despite how lame you could look like; those clothes sure are expensive. On his head he was wearing a black hat which had a red fringe on it. His economic power can be easily seen. 



Moments after that, his butler came with a cart and on it something was covered with a sheet. The old man took off the sheet revealing the statue. Damn, I know nothin?`bout art but definitely this is something no one else could do. The piece of marble wasn?t really big, at most it?s height was around one meter and like two meters forming the substruction. The base wasn?t all that special, it seemed only like a marble table with some elegant details in front.But I?m telling ya, what was on that table felt like it just caught mah soul!

The statue was composed by two figures, both of them were girls that somehow would antagonize each other. The first was a diabolic looking gal, spreading from her back two demonic wings resembling those of a bat. The expression of her face was terrific but at the same time seemed like she was enjoying her time. A long dress and boots was what the lady was wearing and on her left arm a small creature - a tiny dragon - was holding onto it.

The gal in front of the demon, was the opposite. A different set of dress and boots; her hair was longer reaching the middle of her back, angelic wings spreading from behind her. Her expression was slightly different she had a serious face though it didn?t emit sadness nor anger, she was just serious. On her right arm as if mimicking her counterpart, a bird similar to a tiny phoenix.



" Woah "

Nothing else came out from mah mouth, there were no words to describe what that statue made me feel in that moment. It was as If my eyes couldn?t get apart from those two females that in mah eyes were the two sides of a coin.

The organizer of the event covered it once again with the sheet.

I went back to the real world.

" Well, now that the prize for the winner of the tournament was seen by all of you, we shall let this event begin. But first, the rules of the first round will be explained to you by an experienced jounin I hired specially for this day. "

From behind the man, a tall dude wearing some pretty informal clothes stepped front.

" The rules of the first round are pretty simple. Look at that machine there."

Mah buddy there pointed behind himself at the inside of what pretty much was a fortress. Like it was expected, we the mass, turned to look at it. A machine holding some kind of circular pillow was there, a small screen which had two zeros displayed in it was above it.

" You all will hit that pillow as hard as you can. You can use your fists, legs, head or whatever you feel like; that machine will give a number ranging from one to fifty according to the strength of the hit that the pillow received... The eight strongest will be the ones competing in round two. "

And so he said. 

" This is gonna be fun! "

" Then...LET?S BEGIN WITH THE FIRST ROUND! "​


----------



## Phantom Renegade (Jun 30, 2012)

_Fuzengakure_


An alarm rang, it seemed very far away, very quiet, but the shrill tone of the repetitive alarm made its noise pierce the thick veil of sleep and grab at the attention of the ninja sleeping in his bed.
With practiced ease the ninja still mostly asleep threw back his covers, stepped out of bed, reached out and turned off the alarm set down on a far away dresser, and then reversed the motion so flawlessly it looked almost as if someone was reversing a movie.
When the second alarm rang things did not go as smoothly, with the ninja closer to alertness the slightly different beeping started to actually register on the ninja's conscious mind but at this point he was unwilling to actually get up so once more he turned off the alarm and went back to sleep.

The third alarm had perhaps the least pleasant ringer of all three, the fact that it was a near constant wail was only made worse by the fact that it was, in fact, not constant, and each blast of noise seemed to reverberate with the remaining vibrations from the last, this coupled with the fact that he was already partially awake brought Kuzuhona Yosuke to full consciousness and the realization that a new day was upon him.

As always waking was the most challenging part of Yosuke's home life, ten minutes after the third alarm went off Yosuke was standing over his desk fully clothed, marveling for the umpteenth time at all the trouble he had waking up at home when when sleeping in the field snapping branches woke him up. The thought popped into his mind because Yosuke was in that very moment going through his mental checklist for the gear he was planning on bringing on his extended trip to the outskirts of Kirigakure for the purported purpose of doing some survival training. The young ninja had found out about the unique opportunity the previous day, and though survival training was always a good thing the real draw as far as Yosuke was concerned was checking out the skills of the ninjas from other villages.


Breakfast was a short affair not for lack of food  but rather because Yosuke was in a rush. Yosuke's mother had never completely come to grips with the idea of him sleeping out of the house during missions, no doubt due to some hangover from the mission that took Yosuke's father, but Yosuke refused to stop and so they tended to keep to themselves on the mornings before he left. 
This morning was particularly sensitive it was going to be the first time Yosuke spent more than a day or two away in a row and naturally she was even less willing to let him go that usual,  so Yosuke wolfed down his food as fast as he could manage before kissing his mother goodbye and going on his way.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 30, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

Wait....Was she actually out-grandstanding him? That couldn't be right, he was the king of grandstanding. And champion of fools for that matter but that wasn't important right now. What was important was that he might just have met the queen of the loudmouths. If it hadn't been for the penis envy this one might've been quite the catch.

Not did she just compare the two of them to two of the greatest ninjas to have ever lived, but she claimed that they were more awesome than them. He couldn't dispute that logic, but even Hiro had his limits and that one might've been just a tad too bold to be spoken out loud.

?How about we raise the stakes? The winner of this fight gets to force the loser to do one thing of their choosing.?

Well he was somewhat fearful that she would make him do naughty stuff, and fought the urge to shudder and instead let his pride get him into deeper trouble. "Yeah, whatevs." The thought that he could lose never occurred to him.

She launched herself in the air, and Hiro fought the urge to crisp her while she was vulnerable up in the air. With his Blazing Death Cannon attack jutsu (Actually it was just a Flame Bullet Katon) he would roast her beyond recognition and he wasn't out to kill her, it wasn't just that Kusa was an allied faction but Hiro was just not a killer. He had barely graduated from saving cats from trees. Besides, how was he going to make her be his servant if she was dead?

Instead he took a fighting stance and jumped back, to put some distance from her and where she landed. He pulled out a pair of kunais, just to be one the safe side as that bladed flower might've been sharper than he expected and when she moved in to slash at him he countered with this modified taijutsu style. He could form fists just fine around the kunais, and with those tips he could deflect that flower weapon if it came at him. 

He started ducking and weaving as she unleashed a flurry of slashes at him, whichever strikes he could've evade where blocked with defensive method he had devised and every now and then he managed to take a swing at her but she faster than him and could more than rival his dodging capabilities. 

The first hit that landed was on Hiro, Lucia grinning fiercely as her blade drew blood from the crimson munchkin. "Haha now...."

BAM!​
Because of the pain, Hiro took a wild swing that landed largely due to Lucia's carelessness as she started gloating, knowing full well what kind of pain her opponent was about to experience. At the last second she saw it coming and rolled with the punch to lessen it's effect but still with Hiro's massive strength behind it she was sent flying and crashed into a tree. 

"This is why I hate weapons users, I swear if this leaves a scar I'm going to spank you!" He shook his fist angrily until a weird sensation overcame him. The area around his wound started to tingle, and he wasn't quite sure what to make of it.

He wasn't aware that he was poisoned, the dose might've been small from just that small cut but right now his fire nature was going to give him problems. Having never experienced the sensation of burning, he was a lot more vulnerable to the poison of the blue Hydrangea then your average person.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 30, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two*


"Will he wake up soon?" Meiko asked the bearded man in front of her. He sat by Gadian's side, assessing his recovery. The man had been unsure whether or not the boy was going to die until now. It was only because of this man that Gadian still lived.

"Yeah, 'bout five minutes 'til he's up," The man stood up and placed a hand on her shoulder, as he'd done before when he'd saved them. The man had appeared out of nowhere and had tackled Kashin to the ground, his sword clattering onto the ground. Kashin fought briefly with the man, before retreating. The man then proceeded to hoist the now unconscious Gadian over his shoulder. 

Meiko had ran towards him, crying at the sight of her friend so gravely wounded. That was when the man had placed his hand on her shoulder and looked into her eyes. There was something about those eyes, so full of experience and kindness, that had calmed her down. She had followed the man as he'd took Gadian to his home, a small hut near the vast sea and his ship.

"Thank you for saving us and...for preventing me from losing him," Meiko hesitated before she continued, "If I'd lost him...I don't know what I'd have done. I think...life wouldn't be worth living if he died...so thank you."

The man stared at her for a moment before responding, "You don't need to thank me. I was hardly going to just let that man kill him. And I was hardly going to let that monster do anything to you. Oh and tell lover boy...that you two are coming with me on my ship."

"Lover boy? No, it's not like that...it's just...I...nevermind," Meiko felt her cheeks as they turned red as thoughts of her and Gadian flowed through her mind. Thoughts of them being more than friends. It wasn't something she'd thought about until now, but she couldn't deny that she had strong feelings for him. Whether they were that strong was up to debate. She shook the thoughts out of her head. "And where do you intend to take us?"

"Kirikagure. I have cargo that needs to be delivered and I'm not letting that boy out of my care until I'm sure he's fully recovered." And with that, the man left the wooden surrondings that were his home, leaving Meiko alone with the incapacitated Gadian. Gadian stirred the moment the man left.

"Meiko?" Gadian had barely spoke before Meiko lunged at him, wrapping his arms around him tightly. He smiled. "Sorry to worry you. Did I miss anything?"


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jun 30, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Kirigakure*
_Kosuke's Pad_​

A rather aggressive ray of sunshine beamed through the window and planted itself snugly on Kosuke's face. The bright shine and heat creeping through his eyelids is what woke the boy up, his right arm arcing over his face to shade himself from the irritation. Drowsily he propped himself up on his bed, rubbing his eyes with the back of his hand to help him get ready for the day.

Still somewhat sore from the previous day, and reeking of expenditure, the boy ninja wonder felt a relaxing and hot shower was in order. Casting the white sheets aside, he stumbled out of bed and headed towards the shower slowly stripping of each article of clothing as he went along.

''Hot water... yeah, that's gonna feel good.'' he uttered to nothing but the walls as he stepped in, turning on the shower and placing himself within the comforting rain it shot it. It was good for those sore muscles, and a good splash of it to his face helped him wake up every morning. He cleaned himself for several minutes, giving himself ample time to soak in the steam. 

Towards the end, he shifted the water to a lower temperature. Initially unpleasant, yes, but the cold helped invigorate Kosuke and get him ready for whatever trials the day might bring. Eventually he did step out, turning the valve off and drying himself out with a nearby towel. On some days Kosuke wondered if any ninja out there with Fire Release occasionally used their chakra to dry themselves. Oh, the weird things that went through his head.

------------------

_Streets of Kirigakure_​
Roughly an hour later, Kosuke could be found far from his home and making his way through the village. He had gotten himself suited up earlier, as well as enjoying a good breakfast after his shower. He headed down to the administration building earlier to see if there was any work to be done, and there he had heard of some sort of ''field trip''-like deal that he was free to attend. Not feeling up to the task of more training today, the Riumi child thought it wouldn't be such a bad idea and agreed to attend.

Supposedly, he had to meet up with a couple guys here in Kirigakure. A guy named Shobu, and then some kid... apparently the Mizukage couldn't be bothered with remembering said kid's name, but that was none of Kosuke's concern. He couldn't be important anyway if the ones who told him about this event didn't even bother to get a name. The genin's mind wandered off, the name Shobu sounded somewhat familiar. He certainly didn't know this man, but if he was important, or a ninja, then it was easy for such a name to get around in passing through the shinobi grapevine. Maybe he was an academy teacher or something.
_''This better not be some dumb trip to the zoo for children... I've got better things to do with my time!''_

Aimlessly Kosuke continued on, not quite sure when he was going to bump into these fellows.


----------



## noblesse (Jul 1, 2012)

A chip of the concrete, and my head turns to the left. There's a buzz, purple wiring bursts from the camera's side, and it falls to the ground. 
   'What?' This is the first time that I've heard him speak. There were a few curt nods here and there, some of acknowledgement and disapproval, but I've never heard this stranger utter a word until now. The camera and him must have been close.

   I turn to a familiar face. It's Adara, sweating and appearing weary. I assume she had been through the same as I, and offer a wave.
   'Over here.' The protege' and I stop. Waiting for the girl to catch up. We would then head to uplift our reward?if any.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 1, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara did not waved back at Adieu as she was thinking it was time to change back. Atleast her other side would not know what happen to the camera of the  protege's camera at all. To her it's been fun, she pulled out the flask and took a gulp of sake. She felt the calmness goining through her veins as her hair turn back to white and her eyes turn back to red. She heard Adieu called her name as she looked over to where he was standing with the  protege. She ran up to both of them, as she stopped before running into Adieu.

"Hey Adieu, I hope we both did well on this wonderful mission to get a awShe was back to her old happy self some reward. Maybe we can get a bath and some icecream."

She was back to her happy self as she walked with Adieu and the  protege. Her hand slipped in to Adieu's hand as they walked. She had a smile on her face and she felt she did not smile in a while it felt good to smile again. To her it may not be a good idea to just grab a friend's hand like that she may not know what his reaction maybe or Adieu may not like it at all. She started to hum a happy tune as she was happy of how the mission went for her. Her mind was confused on the details of the mission for right now but she completed it with out no other problems set for her memory was sort of messed up at the moment to explained what she did to help clean up the city.


----------



## River Song (Jul 2, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Hiro Yagami
> 
> Wait....Was she actually out-grandstanding him? That couldn't be right, he was the king of grandstanding. And champion of fools for that matter but that wasn't important right now. What was important was that he might just have met the queen of the loudmouths. If it hadn't been for the penis envy this one might've been quite the catch.
> 
> ...



*Lucia Avite*

She flew through the air, her eyes fixed on Hiro. She held her Hydrangea aloft as she plunged to the earth. The boy moved backwards, allowing her to land on the earth with a soft “Thud”. She let out a groan as her knees bent to accommodate the impact. Almost languidly she straightened herself up and she once again locked eyes.


She would never say it out loud but even she had to admit that Hiro’s eyes were mesmerising. They were almost orange but they weren’t the staunch, striking orange that covered high-visibility jackets.  It was in fact a far more subdued shade, something that you would see painted in the sky during a sunset.

This train of thought was quickly pushed to the back of her mind, nestled between visits to her grandmother’s house and talking about periods with her Father. Lucia focused herself, her eyes now looking for a chink in his defence as she ran towards him.  It was almost as if she was a cobra, her hands would strike out, only to recede when she realised her bladed flower had not met its target.

He also tried to attack, and to his credit, there seemed to be alot of power behind his punches but Lucia was able to side-step them.  They continued like this for awhile, locked in the deadly dance until finally Lucia’s flower hit its target. She gave out a hearty chuckle, as she watched the poison enter his bloodstream.  She through her head back as the slightly maniacal laughter escaped from her lips. She looked back at Hiro just in time to see his fist fly towards her.  She tried to dodge but she was too late. His fist connected with her cheekbone giving out a sickening crack. She flew back, smashing into the tree she had leaped from earlier.

Groggily she hauled herself up, Pushing her hair back behind her ear, in the back of her mind she wondered where her Kirby was but she quickly dismissed it in favour of staring Hiro down. She slowly moved her mouth around. She didn’t think anything was broken but it hurt like hell. 

“So my little Komodo packs a punch.” She said, but unlike her previous comments this one was a genuine compliment, in Lucia’s twisted way.

 She crouched down, before running at Hiro. She looked at Him as he prepared to fight her raising his fists and slipping back into his fighting stance. Lucia smirked, she wasn’t stupid enough to attack him head on, sure she may have the speed advantage but too many of those punches could end the match. Lucia started to form handseals and skidded to a stop mere meters from Hiro. It was Lucia’s pathetic attempt at a feint; she had prepared him for a Taijutsu attack and then changed her movements at the last minute. 

“Wood release: Ensnare”. She watched with glee as the vines suddenly erupted from the ground, entrapping Hiro’s feet.

Smiling at him she pulled a kunai out of her pocket.

 “So Komodo, have you ever tried BDSM?”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 2, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*
*The eight contenders: Unexpected rivals?! ----> Mission III*

 As ya can see bro, the first round began only fifteen minutes after the judge explained the rules of this stage one for the tournament. Man, who would have tought that they would just climb the enormous wooden gates and from there they would empty a big box filled with chips that had numbers so we had to get the number we wanted if we were to find it out? It was too much of a flashy show! I don?t want any of these guys to take the spotlight!!!

" So...number fifty seven? God, this is lame!! I wanted the number one, dude!! "

Yeah, I know I?m acting like a kid but be serious pal, who the hell wants the chip fifty seven? This is startin? to make me feel like a loser. GAAAAH!! I?ll show all of ?em that I should be the one who should have gotten #1 !! If only that blue-haired bastard hasn?t gotten in mah waaay!! It?s not fair, bro.

" Now that everyone knows which turn you?ll be taking, let?s start this!! "

That?s what that jounin guy said but I didn?t care at all ?bout whateva he could be saying, now I?ll see who is the little rascal who took mah turn. I hope he fails and ends up in a pretty ridiculous situation! 

And so the first round started. As If the great me had been heard by tha heavens, the first guy to walk forward tripped a coupled of meters before reachin? the machine. I was just containing my laughter since I don?t like to mess with those kinda guys but bro...It was hilarious as hell!! Before he could reach the pillow he fell to tha ground, somehow he rolled in a weird straight line and ended up headbutting the pillow before fainting. His score was 15 points, nothin?really worth tha show honestly.

" Tch, he took number one for that!? "

The voice of the person who said that was comin?from next to me. I turned to see who was tha one with such a familiar voice. It?s him, dammit. It?s tha blue-haired boy who got in mah way when I was ?bout to get number one! When I found that chip, he took it at the same time as me and so we started to struggle; in the end we ended up losing it anyway.

" I bet I coulda done better than ya all " 

That?s what I told him without deviating mah stare. This dude was wearing a white outfit with red details including white fingerless gloves and everything combined awesomely with his blue T-shirt and red footwear. He had wild blue hair, green eyes and some green glasses on his head that made him look really cool, almost as cool as the unparalelled me. That pisses me off!



" Whatcha looking at kid? "

" Oh, nothin?. Just saying that Imma better than all tha people here. "I replied with a smile.

Ya may be wondering why I don?t like this pal here, right? it?s not cause of the chip only, but cause I noticed something. This guy is just like me! he thinks he?s the best, he is cool and seems to be strong but over all he has this extra touch of cynicism that makes?im so damn hateful! Unlike mahself whose bonds of friendship with everyone else makes me be worshipped by tha masses.

Apparently during the time we were glaring at each other more than twenty paticipants were already done with the first round, none of ?em surpassed the mark of twenty two points. Then somethin?pretty interesting came out when the guy number thirty five stepped in. The boy was wearin?a sleeveless T-shirt, some shorts similar to mine together with bandages around his hands and a weird collar on his neck.



He got 32 points without touching that stuff! How did he do it? well, dunno. If I knew I wouldn?t be impressed. I think his name was Fuuta...mmm...I didn?t hear his name well since I thought he was fodder but man, that was awesome!

The rest of genin passed one after another without anything really outstanding though. Then we reached number fifty six...It was this rascal?s turn. His name is Daichi Kazama, I listened well to his name. He walked over the machine calmly, took a breath and then charged his strength as if trying to perform a deadly move. His punch got him 42 points. This daichi dude walked back to his place next to me with that gaze of superiority....YA?LL PAY FOR THAT FOOL!

" Number fifty seven! "

It was mah turn now. I walked with confidence,I?m tha best after all. Just concentrated mah mind in one point, made a spin and raised my leg kicking the pillow with all my strength...

Score: 39 pts

NOOOOOO!!!

I went back having to endure the look of that guy...I?ll crush him in the second round.

As for the rest of shinbi, well ya know, no one surpassed me nor much less that blue-haired rascal. The eight of us that passed to tha next round were selected after the five hours that the first round lasted. 
​


----------



## Kei (Jul 2, 2012)

Eve Minami


Roshi stared at her for a minute, giving the girl a creepy feeling, but then he told her that he knew her by rumors. Eve didn't say anything at first because she knew it was nothing good, and probably the only thing that ever came out of anyone mouth that resided in Fuzen was how well she was as a fighter. Eve smiled a bit before brushing it off and watching as the girl began to heal Roshi up. 

"It's nothing good I suppose..." Eve said as she brushed back her hair, the blood that ran down her forehead was just a slight bit darker than her hair, "I am what you call a black sheep here, so any rumors concerning me is nothing I truthfully care about."

Eve stretched a bit before realizing that the sun was in the middle of the sky, was it already that late? Eve didn't want to concern herself with that boy or the loud mouth girl any longer; she isn't what you want to call a people person. Its only when something that has her interest she would even dare to strike up a conversation with anyone. It goes heavily with anyone around her age too, adults and elders she wouldn't mind but just talking to anyone that around her age spark some sort of anger inside her...

Maybe that is why she hated that dog so much....

The girl then called out to her in a question and Eve placed her hand behind her head...

"Yeah, I am a Fennikkusu member," Eve said, "Minami is my last name, one of the main branch families of the Fennikkusu."

It has been a long time since the Fennikusu had been establish, so having the last name Fennikkusu was rare sometimes because the clan was known to branch off and join other clan. So it was rare when two clans member that are unrelated get together and have a child. So the clan to make sure they still had power over the one that only had a speck of bloodline in them, the branch family grew from the name Fennikusu and took up other last names too.

It was a long history lesson that Eve remembered from her childhood...

But jolting her from her memory was the girl asking ever so rudely for her help. Eve almost wanted to punch the girl clear in the throat, she didn't know how to be greatful the stuck up bitch...

"Sorry...I am good..."Eve said biting her tongue a bit so she doesn't come off rude, "If you can catch the train then that would do you some justice, but if you too late for that sorry to inform you taxis don't make it up here easily and if they do its gonna cost you an arm and a leg."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 3, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*
*Fuzen*

_My name is Hashimoto Roshi_​

The train... she should be fine on her own, then, right? Roshi honestly didn't want to deal with the disrespectful girl any longer than necessary. He bit his tongue when she said it, but she had more or less called him weak. Bluntly so. When she returned to healing him, it was almost as if it was because he was her last and only option. Then he saw Eve's reaction to his comment, and immediately a pang of guilt struck him. What was her story..? Why was she a black sheep? So many questions he had, but, didn't wish to pursue out of fear of being nosy. 

"It doesn't matter what they say. Not to me. I owe you my life." He admitted, looking sideways thoughtfully. "Someday, I'll pay it back. I won't forget." Glancing to Miko, who was giving him an impatient glare, Roshi sighed and said. "I'll help you get there. Once you're there it's right back for me. We'll make it to the train in time. Anyway, I'm fine as is, so please go heal Eve-San."

Miko inched over to the taller girl, that had given her a look that honestly terrified her. Still shaken, and now knowing better than to let her tongue fly so flippantly once more, she first said, "I'm going to heal you.. now.. okay?"  She spoke as if the girl was going to simply lash out and tear her head off.. and from the impressive showing of strength earlier, Miko simply assumed she possibly could.

As they spoke Roshi got the eerie feeling as if he was being watched, and looked off into the distance. What was that sudden chill that ran down his spine..? He ignored it. The girl was tending to Eve while Roshi tested his body.. rocking his arm and twisting his midsection. It was amazing. Not only were the wounds healed, but his fatigue drained to some degree as well. 

When Miko finished healing them she started walking off, clearly expecting Roshi to simply follow. Watching her go a few feet, he dipped his hands in his pockets, and slowly turned to follow... but stopped. Pausing, he said, "..You know... It's none of my business... a guy like me.. that doesn't even know you personally... and I don't mean to come off preachy.. but opinions change. I'm a black sheep too..." Roshi's mind flashed back to his past in Konoha... being deemed as a talentless shinobi, being bullied and mocked for failing to even unlock his family's kekkei genkai, and ended with a memory of his ridiculously talented older brother overshadowing him, before fading. "...but that's not all I am. I'm Hashimoto Roshi. Everyone says this isn't the type of world that a talentless nobody like me could ever become a Kage in... That it's predetermined nowadays. Well _fuck_ them. I will." 

Looking back to Eve, he firmly said, "The next time someone says a rude comment... I'll shut them up. A change has to start somewhere, right...?" 

Facing ahead now, Roshi started off, determined to finish his task. "Oi, wait up. I need to buy some more stuff." Roshi said, calling out to Miko's back. She clicked her tongue with a huff following, but allowed him to venture into Fuzen and purchase his tools. Outfitting himself with 10 sleep bombs, 10 smoke bombs, and 10 explosive tags... 5 that ignite and 5 that are triggered by chakra. He purchased 20 kunai, 20 shuriken, and placed them in various pouches or pockets.


_Journey to Kirigakure_​

Thank goodness for the body flicker. That, and medics being able to restore chakra. He was given just enough to board the train in time. Sitting inside, he crossed his arms, gazing out of the window as they rolled ahead. Miko sat beside him, her thoughts clearly elsewhere. Roshi watched the scenery they raced by, wondering what the future held in store for him. He talked big, in front of Eve, but did he really have what it takes to make such a bold statement come to fruition?  

Relaxing, and crossing his arms... Roshi waited... thinking back to the Kumo nin. What were they up to, anyway...? He decided to put it out of his mind, for now. Whatever it was, it was bigger than him. Head leaning against the cool glass of his window, Roshi was asleep by the time they arrived in Kirigakure. Miko faced him, shaking him to wake him. Startled, Roshi groggily said, "Huh..? We're there already?" She nodded euphorically, and they stepped off and entered her home village. He couldn't help but smile at how excited the giggling noble was. 

As she first went home, Roshi waited by her house. When she emerged it was to deliver Roshi a firm embrace, before eagerly saying, "Come meet my family! They'd like to reward you!" Smiling, Roshi shook his head, "No.. I have to get going.. thanks, though." Miko looked to be on the verge of tears, so he sighed, and said, "We'll meet again someday. I'll see you around."

His mission complete, on the way out, something caught Roshi's eye. A mission..? He wondered if it paid. Survival exercise? Looking down for a moment, Roshi sighed, wondering if he was getting in over his head _again._ Shrugging it off, he headed to the designated location, hands in his pockets as he ventured towards the coast.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 3, 2012)

*You should Have Known The Trouble, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Twelve
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Minami Compound
*Difficulty*: 
Mid
*Health*:
92%
*Track*:
---

---

The reaction from the cool-acting girl was quite unexpected. Amata had almost tripped when she had pulled him by his arm. For some reason a watrm sensation spread across his face and his mind became a mess. Slapping his cheek the boy snaps out of his daze.

Ah, that's alright Ajimu, I don't really  see what's so special about it but it's size does put one at awe a bit doesn't it?

Surely their home looked nice but was it really all of that? He couldn't help but wonder.

Well if your in the cold all your life you wouldn't notice how extremely cold it was unless you left said area for a few weeks and came back. 

Perhapes this young redheaded boy has taken his living condition for granted?.......Amata Minami doesn't use violence as it's against his ideal. However if Amata had lived in a less homely area, would he still hold this naive ideal he holds so preciously?

...Well he probably shouldn't be on such a serious topic with such a peaceful setting surrounding. He hasn't grown so much in touch with getting hurt that he would expect these two to seriously attack him right?

 Seeing the brunette beauty get excited over the their simple compound made the boy feel flattered. A small smile escaped his lips as look around at his prized plants. 

"Um, well I suppose me and my mother did put some time in for them to look so beautiful,"

Amata softly chuckled, trying to hid his embarrassment. Getting over it rather quickly he glances back up at the home when asked about entering.

"Right, no need to waste time,"

After saying that he turns towards Seri who seems to be a bit bothered. For some reason Amata can understand how she's feeling, probably because of their similarity. However, he can no way pin point what she's thinking.

Catching the words coming out of her mouth, he gets somewhat of an idea of what's going on underneath the purple hair. 

She seems to have her reasons for not wanting to come in, but isn't it a good one? The not always assertive Amata gives his judgment,

"That won't do Seri,"

To make sure she understands and also to make sure she won't leave, the boy grasps her hand.

"I can't let such an excuse just let you get away......Although I don't agree, even if we would be from different worlds that doesn't mean we should let that bridge a gap between us.....in the Minami Clan there is the history of a phoenix falling in love with a man. Do you know what that means?....Even if we have a different social status...."

and then swings his attention over to Ajimu

"or even if you're from a different village, you can always be accepted.....or at least by me anyways,"

Declaring that, Amata walks up tp the door, still holding onto the hands of the girl so she won't get away. Really, forcing girls into his house, what has this innocent boy become?

Thinking of such a thing, he pushes open the doors that bring them into the hallway. Upon that, there is a beautiful woman with long hair standing in front of them.

Although it nay seem like she's there to greet them, its actually just that she happened to be there when Amata entered.

"Hm, Amata-chan who are these girls that you so suddenly decided to bring into our home with that look in your eyes that give the impression like you plan on doing something indecent?"

Being greeted by his easily cheerful mother, Amata replies with a smile

"Um,....well you see Mother..This girl here is named Ajimu. She came here from the Mist village to look for a certain animal around here. However, she dosent know how long it will take and may need to have a place to stay....So I was wondering...if she can stay with us for awhile...oh and this is a friend named Seri,"

He presented the girls to the older woman who had a puzzled look on her face

"hmmmm......Well you are growing...So shes fine to stay as long as she wants, but I would appreciate another helping hand around the house...However Amata-chan you still have to get permission from your father"

Even though she has a smile once he hears that F word it felt as if something slammed into his face.

That's right, he still has to ask the most difficult person in this house hold

Speaking of which, a stern-looking man with cold eyes enters from around the corner.

Amata's expression turns  to one that looks as if he's seen an enemy, although he dosen't hold any bloodlust.

"Hm! So my shameful son whose brought dishonor to the Clan has come back her to taint the Minami home with two whores!?"

"Dear-"

"Silence woman! Not only that but one of them is from the Mist Village!.....You disgust me, how could you be my seed?!.....The girl can stay....perhaps I can find a grandson that will make his Clan and Father proud, but I don't expect to much from you.."

With those harsh tinging words that threaten to rip through the boy, the man turns his back to his creation as if he's trash.

The air that suddenly changed so quickly reverts back to a staggered state of calmness.

"....Well Amata-chan how about you show Ajimu-chan to her room?"

With that sujestion, the boy nods his head and walks down the hall, downed expression that isn't worried about himself but the two he's with.

"Sorry you two had to hear that..I'm not exacly soon of the year, but anyways lets forget about that. The Minami compound has a lot of rooms, so many that hopefuly you don't forget which room is yours."

Finishing that, Amata stops in front of wide door that he slides open. Doing so he reveals a large room that's probably unnecessary for just a guest. Although the home is a bit classic japanese, there's a bed in the corner of the room and a TV across from it. Between them is a window that would allow one to see out the left side of the home.

"Not bad right? A cousin of ours stayed in this room for a bit so that's why it looks as if this is someone elses room. I hope this is fine for you, Ajimu"​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 3, 2012)

Hiro Yagami
Kusa

The poison hadn't quite set in yet by the time Lucia took another shot at Hiro, her Mokuton jutsu shot out of the ground and vines bound Hiro by his feet. Immobilized he was left open to her taunting.

?So Komodo, have you ever tried BDSM??

Okay now he was getting sick of this, sure he was freaking hot. Like drooling fiercely, heart pounding crazy hot but that was no excuse to keep treating him like a piece of meat. He had feelings too! All those girls that kept objectifying him like that was getting too him. 

He was about to shake his first angrily and fire a flurry of curses at her, but a weird sensation overcame him. Pain started to spread from his left arm, and he was feeling........He wasn't sure how to describe this new sensation, he had never experienced burning before but this sucked! He started to panic, breathing heavily and clutching his arm. The panic really set in when he remembered something about pain in the arm being a symptom for a heart attack.

"Agh, heart attack at 14 already!" He clutched his chest dramatically. "Rikudou sage it's too early to make me one of your angels in ninja heaven!"

Lucia nearly fell over laughing, she was waiting for the poison to set in but that this kid would react in such an over dramatic fashion? That one clean hit couldn't have even poisoned him that severally. "Already praying and  just after that much poison?" 

"Poison?!" Now it clicked, he had heard about this. Rikudou dammit, he had just been roofied! She had drugged him and was about to violate him. First the drugs, now she had tied him up. This was one messed up lady, he needed to take her out before he would wake up in some kind of sex dungeon with a ball gag in his mouth.

"Crimson Lotus!" The move was actually designed to enhance a taijutsu kicking combination but got him out of his shackles efficiently and Hiro hoped to take full adventage of the surprise factor. He wasn't sure how long it would be before her date rape drug would take full effect, so he needed to finish this quick.....Besides he had been traveling and fighting all day already, even a dragon needed a nap every now and then......

It was a rare sight, Hiro making use of hand seals but clumsily he managed to form those required for the "Katon: Flame Bullet!" The flame blast was aimed at the ground in front of here, he didn't want to completely barbecue her but the blast and shower of rubble was supposed to knock her out.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 3, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two*

Biādo, the bearded man, owned a very beautiful ship. It was old but Biādo had kept it in perfect condition. There was not a speck of dirt on the ship. What method he'd used to keep it in such condition he would not say.

"The ocean's so beautiful, isn't it Gadian?" Meiko smiled as she leaned over the edge of the ship, peering into the water. Her reflection smiled back at her. She turned her attention back to Gadian, who turned out to be prone to seasickness. Because of this, he was leaning over the edge of the ship incase he vomited. 

"I don't care how sick you are boy, if even a speck of vomit gets on my ship, you'll regret it," Biādo tone had made it clear that this wasn't an empty threat. As such, Gadian was struggling to find a position where he couldn't vomit all over the ship. 

"Oh yeah, sure it's beautiful...until it makes you puke!" Gadian raised his fist in the air and shook it for emphasis. He quickly went back to lean over the side of the ship as he felt his breakfast coming back up. He barely managed to hold it in.

"Don't worry, we'll be at shore soon enough." Biādo patted Gadian on his back as he said this. He put a little too much force behind the pat though, causing two things to happen. First, Gadian's breakfast spewed out his mouth. Second, He proceeded to fall off the edge of the ship. Biādo managed to catch him only just in time. "Sorry 'bout that."

"Sorry? You almost killed me!" Gadian said this after he'd stopped vomiting. All feeling of sickness had been replaced by anger. Anger that dissipated as he noticed Meiko was laughing. He smiled as he was mesmerised by the angelic sound of her laughter. A fact Biādo was quick to pick up on.

"So, you two do like each other," Gadian gave him a confused look before catching on. Then his cheeks turned red as he tried to say him and Meiko were just friends. However, instead of just saying it like that, he struggled to formulate a single word properly. Meiko found this even more amusing and was soon reducing to rolling on the floor, she was laughing so hard. And that was when it hit him: Biādo might be right. Key word being might.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*
*The 2nd Round ----> Mission IV*


And so that?s how the first round ended like, buddy. That Daichi kid passed in the first position and I passed in second...Yes, it?s something that makes me mad, do ya have a problem with that?! ?kay sorry for that but I can?t get his stare of superiority outta mah mind, I?ll make sure that If I fight him I give?im an ass whoop!

The rest of participants that didn?t make it to the next round had the option to stay and watch the rest of the tournament or go home. It?s not like it matters, the all powerful and mighty me would have beaten all of ?em without much trouble. They were lucky that they didn?t even get to the second round don?tcha think?

" TIME TO START THE SECOND ROUND! "

Woah,woah! We?re gettin? into the second round right away? Damn, and I thought I would have some time to think one or two strategies before tha next stage. Tch, well let?s see what this pal has to say, I hope we do something more exciting in this second stage instead of punching a pillow. Ya know, I?ve been wondering for a while now...whom in hell I?ve been talking to all this time?!

" Rules of the second round are pretty simple. There will be battles among the eight contenders, each fight will have a time limit of half an hour and the winner will be decided through a point system. "  

" During the fights you are only allowed to use taijutsu and your basic ninja weapons, explosive tags are not allowed. The points will be given according to the part of the body you damage. If you damage the head or face, you get three points. If it?s the torso you get two points. Finally If you deal damage to your opponent?s legs you?ll be given one point. If there is a case where you knock out your opponent, you?ll get five extra points. "

So we are gonna fight for points this time, huh? I think this will be a piece of cake, not that any other thing wouldn?t be a piece of cake for me though. But this means that ya have to play around before trying to take down yer opponent, right? If ya one shot the foe ya?ll get eight points at most.

After that, they took out ablack board with the order of the fights, it ended up like this:



> *2nd round - 1st fight*
> 
> Kayari Reishi vs Setsuna Gyura
> 
> ...



Tch, mah fight is the third one? Well at least I?ll be able to see that Fuuta dude?s skills.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*
*The 2nd Round: Finally my turn!----> Mission V*

I don?t know what the hell I was thinking when I started to put so much attention into that Daichi guy. How is it possible that mah godly eyes had let such treasures escape from the field of my sight? Impossible!...Why am I blaming mahself now? Well, you see mah friend, if there is somethin?in this world that I, Zenki Uchi...Yuuta, love with all mah might, that would definitely be delicious food and gals. I?m at a foreign place surrounded by genin while tryin? to win a tourney stuck in the second round of the competition. Now ya do tha math and tell me what is it that I?m staring at, bro. 

"..."

YES! If yer first thought was that right now I was lookin?at a small group of pretty female shinobi around mah age, ya?re damn right. I was so concentrated in that fool that I almost forgot ?bout one of the most beautiful gifts from heaven. Women! Honestly I?d love ta talk with?em but ya see, We?re in the middle of a tourney and the first fight has been going on for fifteen minutes now. Then, why am I talking ?bout women in this moment?

Setsuna Gyura. Yes, Setsuna is a cute gal of ?round mah age who in this moment is having a beastly fight with a lame pal who?s gettin?his as handed to him. This gal is a diamond; she?s wearin?a black outfit formed by dark boots and high socks, a short dress which leaves her back completely nude, black gloves that almost reach her elbows and finally her silver hair tied in a pony tail with a black ribbon. She?s aggressive...I think I fell in love!!.... ?kay I wouldn?t go that far but this sis definitely caught mah eye. 



" End of the match!! 7 points against 15. Winner of the first fight of the second round is...Setsuna Gyura!! "

"Great! " Yeah, I?m happy cause I?ll be able to see her a little more during the tourney. But just so ya know pal, I?m not a pervert; I?m just a healthy boy who likes gals just like everyone else.

Soon after the first match, the second one was announced only with enough time for both fighters to get on the platform. Fuuta Ryuugaki vs Tatsuko Sishiro. That Tatsuko gal is also very cute but I won?t describe her this time bro, this Fuuta guy is the one I?m most interested in right now.

The match started with nothin? very impressive, if I?m honest it was even kinda boring. Tatsuko was tryin? ta catch this Fuuta boy by using distractions and some good taijutsu moves but that kid is just dodging as if...wait...He is countering as soon as she gets closer, he looks like he?s just running away but...Crap, I gotta pay more attention! This guy is technically raping her and no one seems ta get it cause he seems to be fooling ?round. He is freakin?good!   

" Heh. That guy seems to have some interesting stuff up his sleeve. Very impressive, not enough though. "

I didn?t answer but he was right - something that I don?t wanna agree with him in - Fuuta Ryugaki was quite the deal. 

" Time?s up!! Twenty five to twelve. Winner of the second fight of the second round is... Fuuta Ryugaki!! "

As expected, that mysterious kid won. How is it that someone who acts so pathetic can have such skills? This world is crazy!

Five minutes after the end of tha second battle, that jounin dude called out for me.

" Third match of the second round, Zenki Yuuta vs Hisashi Kagami!! "

 " Hell yeah!! "

That?s all that came from mah mouth when already on the stage. It?s finally mah turn!!

" START!!! "
​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 5, 2012)

Many years I've fought with a burden.
A burden that not even the angels above would understand.
The armor that veils my flesh has lost it's radiant white glow.
And here stands the kid that heart has turned black.
Even when my armor radiates purity...
I am just a corrupted knight.

Kaito Ivery

_"Fight... it's the only thing you're good for!"_










​
Blood. 

It's the only memory I have left of my clan's people. The snow that once veiled the entire land had been stained with this pigmented shade of vermilion red. Many corpses raved the lands, my family, my friends, even my so called enemies feel upon these men that had diminished the Ivery clan to a single boy. I no longer hold the right to be called this clan's future savior. I was weak, I was beyond weak... What would they say if they were alive? That I am a failure? That I have no right to be 'His' successor? That I was the one that was suppose to die in that incident? Every time the image flashes through my mind, I get a pain in my chest, and my eyes starts to water. My memory no longer shows colors to that image, just that pigmented shade of red... 

That red that I hate so much. 

All these men clothing, all the colors that the world once demonstrated me at that moment... they all faded into a shameless black and white shade. Like a picture... But no matter how much I try to forget, no matter how much I struggle to erase such pain from my mind... from my heart... it's always there. Crawling like a spider, slowly consuming me while I decay at it's torture. My heart slowly pounds, yet with each beat I feel as if I'm dying. Do you understand how to be worthless? Can you understand my pain? Truly? Can you look past something as horrid as loosing all that you once called... loved ones? Aunt, Uncle, Cousin, Mother, Father, Grandpa and Grandma? Can you truly blame me if I hate these people that had taken everything dear to me? Can you judge me... for wanting them dead? 

I... am a Knight.

For I will fight for the sake of my fallen comrades. For the sake of my fallen clan. Like an honorable knight, who is faithful to his king. I will fulfill my duties as the Descendant of the Heir of Frost. But my goal... is corrupted. I am not doing this out of a complete regard that I want to avenge my family, or because I found a bigger purpose. No. I am doing this because this man was who drove me to despair. Because of this man I had to suffer loneliness and suffering. I had to bury all my people... at such a young age. Is this truly the life of a Shinobi? If it's not... then why was I cursed with this? Why was I, out of thousands in this known world the only one who had to endure such a fate? 

Is this... A blessing? Or a curse to a Shinobi? 

However... I will fight. I will unlock my great grandfathers talents. But I will not use them to saves lives. I... am a villain. And as such... 

I will wreak havoc upon the men of White. 

...

But will he... be impressed? Will I achieve my goal and obtain his aid? This man who is said to not only have met my great grandfather... but to have also fought against him? I do not believe such a man, but in his eye it is certain that no lies were spoken. If this man truly helps me become the man that my grandfather: Ryoji Ivery once was... then I will certainly have the power to take even the Jin's themselves! I don't care who gets in my way!

I challenge all to fight me. If you get in the way of me and white... then I promise you... Your death won't be a swift, painless one. I will make sure you bleed like a swine. Who are you to stop me from gaining happiness? Who are you to stop me from obtaining the power to protect those I love? 

White!

'Who the hell are you... to stop me from causing you the same pain you caused me!"

*-Bang!-*

A young man suddenly pounded the metallic wall that was beyond him, within a locked room the young man stayed with eyes focused on the dense moon. The revolving mist did not bother his sight, but stop him from appreciating the radiant glow of the beautiful moon. The wall had not a single scratch, the fist of this youth was trembling, and his eyes were shaking. Anger consumed him for a slight second, placing his other hand upon his head, he removed the locks of hair from his eyes, exposing those luminescent sapphire eyes, his hair that was as blue as the afternoon sky. This youth was none other than Kaito Ivery, survivor of the Ivery's clan, former Descendant of the Heir of Frost and now Black's Corrupted White Knight.

His clothing was those of the Anbu. He lacked the short sword and ability to be called one, but this child's was given this outfit by a notorious man of Black's most profound men. This was his quarters, leaning more to his cell. The child was about to be inspected, his powers were not ordinary to many others. His strength, his speed, his wisdom, his overall self has improved ever since that horrid incident involving the Ivery clan and White forces.

"Has the boy prepared himself?"

A man veiled within his silhouette released these words, only the aura of death and evil he emanated was all that could be sensed of this man. With blithe a disgusting smirk was plastered gracefully upon his lip, his flash of his glasses hit the boy's eyes, and caused him to turn and witnessed the a certain amount of men that stood beyond his cell. 

"He seems to be distressed at the moment. Should we really proceed as planned?"

"Are kiddin' me! This is the perfect time to test if he really has at least some basic knowledge of the Frost release. It's beyond perfect!."

"But sir... his pretty angered... I don't think..."

"You're not paid to think! You're my underling and he's my property! And I'm not pretty keen on having my toy locked up for too long, so if you please... release him! Before I take things into my own hands."

"Y-Yes Sir!"

The man's eyes turned towards the child known was the Corrupted White Knight. The man's who's aura continued to emanated wildly stared at the youth with beautiful blue eyes. But he returned the gaze without an ounce of fear behind his stare.

"Oh, I like you... You're like the old one. You have hate within your heart."

"I suppose you're gonna continue to talk about my ancestor? Please refrain from comparing me to that man. I am no longer his heir."

"And yet you're looking for his power! This is rich! A boy with no sense of morality or honor what so ever! ...isn't this a fucking surprise."

"...Can we begin? I'm tired of this... cell."

The man smirked and extended his hands backwards, a man handed him the key and he opened the door with slight ease, placing his hands within the scientific cloak he wore, he stood aside, the child walked towards him and looked at him dead in the eye. He could see him clearly, see all flaws upon his flesh and one thing that stood out the most...

A huge nail that was stuck in his forehead...

However he continued down the hall... to be tested... 

What would be the outcome?  
​


----------



## Narurider (Jul 5, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two*

Meiko took in her surroundings as she walked. This was the first time she'd ever been in another village besides Konohagakure. Kirigakure wasn't what she'd expected. She'd expected the people there to be scarier than they were in reality. But that wasn't surprising, considering the idea that the people there would be scary was just a preconception.

"Biādo? Is that really you?" The travellers turned to see the woman approaching. Pink hair that reached her waist. Green eyes that matched her green dress. There was a slit at the right side of the dress. She was fairly well-endowed, which drew the attention of a fair few of the men nearby. "It is! It's been so long!"

"Yes it has, Rei," Biādo seemed to be almost sad about that. Gadian couldn't help but wonder what these two meant to each other. Were they, or at least used to be, lovers? Gadian decided not. Biādo was a nice guy and all but he found hard to imagine him managing to snag a woman as attractive as this Rei woman was. "So what brings you to Kirigakure?"

"So you weren't told?" Rei quickly turned serious in a matter of seconds. The look on her face made it clear that Biādo wasn't going to like what he hadn't been told. Gadian realised this was probably something that was too personal to discuss around him and Meiko.

"Biādo, me and Meiko are going to go for a walk, if that's ok?" Biādo nodded and Gadian grabbed Meiko before walking off. This presented him with a chance to talk to Meiko about a personal matter as well. So, once they'd wandered into a forest away from other people, he turned to Meiko. "Meiko, why was Kashin sent to take you home?"

"Because my father is very...attached to me. Unfortunately I'm not so fond of him and thus have often gone too far from him for his liking. That's when he sends Kashin to fetch me." Gadian was surprised she'd revealed this much. Usually, she would either ignore any questions that involved her father in some way or else she would get angry with whoever asked the question.

"What do you mean when you say your father is very attached to you? And why aren't you fond of him?" Gadian knew he was probably asking questions that Meiko wouldn't not like to answer but he had to ask anyway. How would he find out these things if he didn't?

"I don't feel comfortably answering those questions...at least for now." Gadian was disappointed that he didn't get his answers but she might give him answers later. But for now, he would have to make do with what he'd been given. "Where are we?"

That's when Gadian realised that he had no clue. If he had to guess they were probably near the coast but that's all it was: a guess. Nothing but trees in all directions. That was certainly helpful. So with no identifiable landmarks to be found, there was only one conclusion: "I have no idea."


----------



## Cjones (Jul 5, 2012)

*Retsu Wakahisa*

*Dread​*
_How good it is you showed up!
...

Ha! Come to pay me a visit? Little thing in trouble huh?
...

Come on don't be like that! Just admit it!

.......?

Denial eh? No matter, you know you want to do it...
....

They've injured you...don't you want a little payback? Nothing at all?
...

Keh seems you’re still nothing, but a larva! To think I would find myself sealed away again, in a child like this no less, but no matter. There really isn't anything you can do now can you?_​
---

"GAH!"

The screams of men bellowed throughout the dark forest. On the ground bodies laid strewn across multiply areas. The roars of shinobi as they threw themselves into the air only to be tossed back by a hellish roar of a beast. Some men looked on in terror at the thing that stood before them, knowing that this was nothing more than a suicide, yet they had no choice in the matter at all. This is what they were tasked with. Even if the opponent had happened to be this, they were not to falter. They had to keep this beast at bay for as long as they could, for if it was allowed to leave this compound...

"Dammit this wasn't supposed to happen! We were assured that no matter how bad this training seemed this wouldn't happen!"

A massive clawed hand ripped through a fortified wall of numerous shinobi sending them all sprawling to the ground, with blood flowing onto the ground like a running faucet before forming a small puddle under some of their injured and lifeless bodies. The monstrous hand construct firmly placed its grip into the ground before vaulting over the shinobi as they began yet another charge, landing on the ground behind them with a thunderous crash. All stopped dead in their tracks as the giant dust cloud that formed slowly began to dissipate. Yellow eyes began could be seen peering through the darkness. The cloud quickly began to disappear as a strong gust wind began to blow it away, as the creature, Retsu, the jinchiurrki, finally showed itself hovering above them all.

*"HhhhhhrrrrrraaaaaaHHHHHH!!!"*​
---

_Whoa man, look at that! They look like ants from up here!

.......

Tsch, your no fun in the slightly. Can't you be just a little more cheery?

...

Eh, you’re lost. You'll be the unlucky sucker this day. _​---

The color of blood red, the body engulfed in chakra, a partial transformation of the seven tailed beast loomed over as it peered down at its enemies below. With a might well more powerful than a gust of wind, shaking the trees down to their core, a massive surge of energy began gathering at the tip of the chakra constructs horn. The men down below stood paralyzed with fear as the feeling of their inevitable doom began to sink end. There was simply too few of them to hold this powerful creature off. An army would make an entire difference, but a few foot soldiers? They were shocked some of them had even managed to last this long, not being utterly wiped out was a miracle.

Even though it is often said that all miracles must come to an end, some are just extremely blessed.

"Laplace!"

The head of the beast snapped in the opposite direction as a resounding smack suddenly sent the creature plummeting back down to the floor below. From the air a white coat fluttered in the air, their saving grace then began to descend, elegantly landing just in front of them. To the remaining shinobi collective shock they were saved by someone they hadn't been expecting at all. "Ri-Rita-sama..." One managed to spurt out. The head scientist of all people, the one leading this investigation had come to save their lives? If anything they were certain she would have either called Iwagkaure to send more man power or use them as sacrificial pawns to escape. "What in the hell are you all staring at!? Fall in behind me already!" She snapped as she tossed her hair back to look at the daze pair of individuals who quickly began scampering behind her quick, fast and definitely in a hurry.

"I should have just used you all for research data. Honestly what am I paying you for? Offspring isn't even fully transformed!" Rita snapped as she continued to observe the recovering jinchiurrki. "Eh, doesn't really matter at the moment in time. How many tails have formed?" She asked.

"F-five...Rita-sama"

"...That many already? Well, no point in dwelling on it now. I can gather some valuable data. Now pretend to make yourselves useful and follow my lead! He comes!" A haze of white smoke continuously flowed from out the mouth of the transformed Retsu. Bright yellow eyes fiercely glared at her newest opponent, so fierce was his glare that it even made Rita slightly uncomfortable, as if her own creation was peering into her very soul. Its intentions were clear, words didn't have to be used, and all could be seen in its eyes. Everyone stood their ground intently focusing on the out of control jinchurrki. 

Fortunately Rita wasn't one for games and the longer this staring contest went on, the more intimidating she would seem to those around her, no she herself. It would be a cold day in hell before something she created would intimidate her. Her hand rested on the giant scroll that hung from a chain that lay horizontally across her backside. 

"Go!"

"HhhrrrraaaHHH!!!" 

The cue was given and both sides began to charge head on, but this battle and subsequent victory would lead down a path neither was expecting.This day was not only the beginning of a new life, but would lead to the ending of another.​
*FADE TO BLACK*

---

*Tetsuya Kazama/ Retsu Wakahisa
BestInTheWorld v. TheGreatestToEverDoIt*​
_So you're the new kid on the block everyone is gushing about? You're taller than I expected that's for damn sure... That's really neither here nor there is it?_

In response the androgynistic young shinobi simply titled its head to the side; as one would expect a confused dog to react when confused. Retsu didn't understand what she meant by "gushing", just what was that? Rarely was he ever allowed to wander the streets of Iwagkaure; in fact, if she wasn't told to come here today and do what needed to be done...he would just be part of another batch of experiments. 

“My name is Win “Tetsuya” Kazama and that’s what I fully intend to do here tonight. I’m going to bite you to death!!”

The tall statuesque figure had no change in disposition toward its forthcoming opponent, no change in expression, only its head turning in the opposite direction briefly forgetting about its opponent for the time being, as she stared off.

There was signal Retsu was waiting for.

In the shadows, not to close and not too far away from the battle, a figure stood in the darkness. Once Retsu had turned toward this direction it seemed that she was ready.

_Attack_

No type of verbal response, just a nod, as Retsu turned his head back toward Tetsuya and began a dilatory stroll like a walking corpse. 

*Battle Under The Pale Moonlight*​​







​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 5, 2012)

_*Roshi Hashimoto*_
*Fuzen*

_Gift Wrapped in Blood_​











It was fairly late when the Cho Hashimoto entered her modest apartment. She knew she had many things to explain to her son, but.. first she wanted to relax. Exhausted from her travels, missions, and need to take out her trackers.. The clever missing nin sank onto the chair at the kitchen table, her shoulders slumped, and a shaky sigh escaped from her glossy lips. She sat a gift down, the briefest of smiles tugging at the corners of her mouth. Perhaps that would make up for her sudden disappearance. She didn't know how to comfort Roshi after what she pulled, not easily. Her son was like a leaf tossed into the wind when she snatched him out of Konoha, his home, and recklessly plunged him into the life of a missing nin. Was she wrong...?

"Am I wrong...?" Cho repeated her thoughts, this time aloud, her eyes holding the same relaxed gaze her son inherited. A thin tobacco pipe was withdrawn, and she arranged it to coax her jittery nerves. She'd taken the lives of anyone suspicious of her whereabouts. So much death... these peaceful times really did weaken one's guard. They had almost tracked them to Fuzen. As she smoked her worries seemed to dissipate... perhaps everything would be okay... yes, she'd take Roshi... go to another village...

"...Yes, you _are_ wrong. Rikimaru's deep but smooth replied, as he slipped slowly out of the shadows. Rikimaru's normally deep auburn iris lit up like bulbs, shining a vibrant neon red hue. The dual mirrors shimmered like rare gems in the moonlight.. the glow connected to the kekkei genkai of the Hashimoto clan. Instead of reacting with fear, Cho's hooded stare focused on her son and she calmly asked, "Oh, Riki. Long time no see dear~ How's your brother?" A scowl etched itself onto Rikimaru's face. "...He should be the least of your worries, traitor."

Cho sat with one long svelte leg crossed over the other as she contemplated the many decisions in her life. Death seemed to do that to you. It made you reflect. Her choices were always on a whim. Some good, some bad. Her son's unexpected arrival forced many of the questions she had placed on the back burner to not only surface, but now flood her mind. Eyes shutting out of immense sorrow, the woman thought, _Was I ever a good mother to them...? Did I allow Hiryuu to pit our sons against each other...? Where did Hiryuu and I go wrong...? Does he still love me...? Does he, too, have any regrets...?_ 

Flickering eyelashes wet with tears separated as Cho's eyelids rose, and she stared at her oldest child with remorse. Rikimaru's katana was now drawn, and the moonlit blade glistened with lethal intent. "Do what you must, Riki... but keep me a promise... at least. Do not lay a hand on your brother. This was _my_ decision... not his. Take him home... explain it to your father. There is no reason for him to die over a foolish squabble between your parents..."

"It's too late for that. Neither Konoha... nor the White...  will _ever_ need traitors. He's untrustworthy, and for that, he will die. Just like you." Rikimaru informed her, walking towards his mother, who sat at the opposite end of the table. His approach was slow, calculated in appearance, but the blade in his hand... it now shook, though barely so. As Rikimaru stared ahead at his mother, conflicting emotions ate at his very being. What does it mean to serve the White...? What does it mean to loathe the Black...? Why would his own father order him to kill someone for abandoning their village? Is it right for people to clash over such matters? To kill over such matters...? It was the first time Rikimaru, a strong loyalist and nationalist, ever harbored doubt.

"Rikimaru..." Cho quietly said. Even in such a bitter and bleak situation, her heart went out to her oldest son. "Shut up..." Rikimaru coldly instructed, his hand gripping the blade firmly now. "Forgive me..." Cho whispered, her bottom lip quivering, and the corners of her eyes watering with grief. "*I said shut up*! *It's too late*!" Rikimaru snapped, zipping forward with startling speed. His body appeared to completely vanish, and the end of his sweeping dash, Cho's head tipped backwards... before falling off all together, the blood within spurting like a fountain.

Rikimaru placed a palm against the wall, ignoring the small geyser of red fluid that continued spilling. It was the clear result of his brutal actions, a thing he couldn't handle facing right now. He'd killed so many, the smell was distinct, but normal to him. This time, however, it made him sick to his stomach. Still, he had to do this. It was his father's orders. There was no other way, was there? He had to keep the shame of the Hashimoto clan deeply buried. A palm to his mouth was necessary to fight back the sudden reflex to hurl. Banging the wall softly, he whispered, "No other way... there was no other way..."

Turning, and seeing his mother's head on the kitchen floor.. lifeless.. blank... and surrounded by a puddle of blood... but smiling, made tears well up in the corner of his eyes. Roshi's present, was now tainted with blood. Not knowing what to do himself.. with his actions.. Rikimaru backed away... flicking the blood from his blade on instinct.. before sheathing the weapon. He tried to speak his apology... but only ended up silently mouthing the words. He then disappeared.. nothing left of his murderous presence but a gentle breeze.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*
*It was obvious, right?----> Mission VI*

Haha!! This is awesome. Finally I got the chance to show off a little, seriously tha first round wasn?t cool at all with that weird pillow which I bet was so old it didn?t get the score of mah strength well. But whateva, now I can just get to do what I like to do! Ya better watch this Daichi, I?ll show ya how a real genius does things.

" Let?s have a good fight pal! "

Yep, even against someone ya know ya can beat easily ya need to be polite, other way ya may end up lookin?like an ass. 

" Yeah "

This Hisashi dude extended his hand to take mine and shook it, apparently he was a nice guy too. If ya wanna know how he looks like well he is wearing a black outfit too, - seriously what?s up with everyone liking black color? - they were pretty simple clothes. Pants, a sleeveless T-shirt and for some reason he was wearing somethin? that looked like sleeves which covered from his wrist to above his elbows, exposing his shoulders. His hair is black and his eyes purple.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Instantly both of us jumped back. If I?m not wrong the distance between us was ?round fifteen meters, it was a good start. Without thinking more ?bout it I took mah shuriken and threw five of ?em at mah opponent. This should work, right? I also wonder why the heck we are still using Kunai and shuriken when we could be usin?some guns? I need ta get one.

Tha guy deflected mah five weapons without much problem, at least his reflexes seem to be pretty good. But that was of little help as I was already on him launching a one-two which he managed to block. His kunai made its way towards mah shoulder although I moved slightly, enough to dodge and then get mah right knee in his stomach before punchin?him in tha face. I?m just too much for ?im. Then I felt a pain in mah leg; he kicked me while falling. Now we are one to five.

The boy stood up almost instantly and charged against the marvelous me. His attack speed isn?t bad, why do I say this? cause I already have his fist in mah chest what made me step back. This buddy really wants to get his ass kicked! As he got closer I threw a low kick to his left leg, I shook him a little before insertin? mah elbow in his gut. A fist to mah face made me get away from him as he tried to regain his breath.

" Ya?re good, bro! "

" you too. "

After praisin? each other we rushed again so we would collide. What I found next was his knee in mah left leg, I responded by headbutting?im in the chest. The one who fell was him. I took out a kunai and sent it to his shoulder but he quickly started to roll until he distanced himself from me like ten meters. This is gettin? too slow!

I didn?t wait for him to recover, mah leg was aching a little but it was nothin?ta worry about. Mah high kick was stopped by his hand and then he tried to throw me but before he could do it I jumped and kicked his head with mah other leg causing him to let go. On the ground I threw a round kick hitting his legs and makin?Hisashi to lose his balance, when I closed the distance even more to punch him, the black-haired kid managed to kick mah chin with his legs still in mid air. I shook mah head to get away the dizziness. At this point our score was 14-10 as expected with me on the lead.

But it was obvious, right? I wouldn?t be able to show anythin?If I were to fight a weak guy.

" *pant*...*pant*"

" *pant*...*pant* "

We stared in the eyes of the other without meddling a single word. Let?s just go at it mah friend! That?s what I really think, this dude is the only one so far who has given me a fight that I can enjoy. The spars in the academy weren?t as good as this and I just wanted more. 

The genin that stayed to watch the fights were in silence, I know mah presence is just as bright as the sun and mah awesomeness can shock plenty of people but I don?t think that?s the reason. Maybe cause unlike tha other two fights this one was more entertaining? Who knows. As ya can see, we completely forgot about the weapons we were allowed to use. Usin?our fists like men should was more important here; at this point using a kunai or shuriken would be an insult! 

After that we ran to crash for the third or fourth time. I?ll show this guy what it means to get the upper hand. Once we were in front of each other, he threw a one-two combo before jumping and trying to stuck his heel on mah head. I dodged both fists and used mah arms as a shield by crossing ?em. My fist collided in his gut and before he could get away I pulled his leg attracting his body to mine so I could hit his face with mah knee! His body crashed against the floor of the platform, blood started ta come out from his nose.

" Sorry,pal. I gotta get serious now, hehe "

With some difficulty the Kagami boy stood up, I was already prepared. With a fast sprint Hisashi  reached mah position in a matter of instants. A high kick coming from mah right side which I dodged by ducking and then raising up with a kinda weak upper cut to his chin so he wouldn?t escape. I?m so gonna win! 

Then I did what I had to do. A two kick combo consisting in a low kick to his knee and a spin that served me to dodge his fist at the same time as mah heel hit his ribs before mah left pal would strike his temple sending ?im flying somethin? like two meters. I wasn?t aware of tha time at all but probably there were left less than five minutes.

I went over to where he was still trying to stand up. I?m not one of those bastards who like to see others get stomped mercilessly, ya know? I prepared mah fist to knock him out but...

" Time?s up!! With a score of twenty eight to ten, winner of the third match of the second round....ZENKI YUUTA! " 

That?s what he announced. Some of the espectators started to cheer for us, this guy wasn?t match at all for me just as how I told ya, right? but he had a lotta guts to keep standing up. As for me, I think It?s the first and last time I?ll share the glory, heheh.

As I jumped off the platform, I met that Kazama kid. We stared at each other fiercely, there were some whispers saying somethin??bout sparks between the two of us but i didn?t pay attention at all. 

Next, It was time for the last match of tha second round.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2012)

*The Kid
Introductions
Kirikagure*


They waited for the others to start showing up for what seemed like forever. The process was much more cumbersome due to the dearth of communication. Shobu was not saying much which in turn made The Kid give up on talking to him. to him completely. It was just awkward silence unless you counted the buzzing of Mosquitos and pitter of the crickets. The silence was conducive to cogitation which in turn produced a pretty important thought in young pirate's mind. What would happen if shinobi from Kiri knew he was not who he said he was? The accent did not help his deceptive disposition either. 

"You're a Kirikagure shinobi but your parents are settlers from a different country. Your father moved here for business and I'm sure someone like you can fill in the rest."

The Kid resented the last part but he was even more impressed how Shobu read him like a teenage girl devouring the Hunger Games trilogy. It was disconcerting but Shobu had a talent for reading people and knowing what was  bothering them. A gift and a curse for those around the scarred Chuunin. At the same time there was something endearing about that particular talent.

"Do you know any of these other blokes or when they'll get..."

The Kid trailed off as a silhouette could be seen coming into view. It was one of those funny serendipitous moments where you wait for something to happen and ask about it only for it to happen in that exact moment. The person approaching was a teen closer to The Kid's age wearing all black. Their was a quiet confidence to this shinobi as his coat flapped in the wind. The atmosphere was daunting for Kid as another boy approached from the other side. This one had dark hair that was covered up by a hoodie, he seemed like a normal enough kid. Trailing behind him was a third shinobi with rather questionable fashion sense. As they approached Shobu rattled off some information about them.

_"Riumi Kosuke, Kirikagure. Hashimoto,Roshi and Kuzunoha, Yosuke of Fuzenkagure."_

Shobu made it a priority to know who these kids were and what they were... After all the Mizukage had gone through the trouble of having them researched and conspicuously nudged them into joining this training exercise. This was something that had been in the woodwork for months and was coming to fruition now but The Kid's addition was Shobu's own decision. Shobu raised his hand to beckon the young men to huddle around him.

"Welcome guys. Let's make introductions quick as our ride is waiting. I'm Shobu Kurosaki of the Black by way of Kirikagure. I'm you're commanding officer for this training exercise. And..."

" 'Ey Shobu I've got another stand I've got to ferry over to this island. Mind hurrying it up?"

The chuunin muttered something under his breath as he started off towards the docked ferry boat. He didn't take to kindly to being interrupted. The boat wasn't what you would call spacious but their was enough room so the boys wouldn't feel like they were on top of each other. They set sail for one of the three islands off the coast of Kirikagure...

​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 6, 2012)

_*Roshi Hashimoto*_

_*Fuzen*_

_Sailing Days~_​
Roshi gave the others a considering glance, gauging their personalities and reading the atmosphere discreetly. Shobu Kurosaki. He pocketed that name in the back of his mind. It might be good to hold on to for future reference. Hands in the pockets of his hoodie, he sat, gazing off into the distance as they sailed towards the island. The hair that escaped his hoodie's confines fluttered in an offshore breeze. He wondered, for a moment, what this island would contain.

If anyone was going to open up, or spark idle chatter, he'd definitely not be the one. More prone to listening or watching, the silent shinobi let his auburn gaze rest upon his rippling liquified reflection. He wasn't exactly sure what they would encounter on the island, but tactics were already swirling through the young shinobi's complex mind just incase. He was also busy doing what he normally did, pondering a new and unconventional jutsu. Emotion, adrenaline, and the potency of jutsu. It was a concept lost long ago... some called it, the Will of Fire. 

Roshi compared the reserves a shinobi could dig into, if pressured, and had been contemplating if it was merely a saying.. or a truthful application to combat scenarios. It led to him studying emotions, and how they relate to adrenaline, and the effects on even normal villagers. If adrenaline could make an ordinary man do the extraordinary, run faster, be stronger, then shouldn't it make a ninja's abilities enhance, at least moderately? In theory alone it was fine and dandy, but to put it into practice was another thing entirely.

His thoughts then shifted to his finishing jutsu. It was powerful, but it was far from a decent finisher. He already had plans on how to manipulate it, but it would take far greater elemental mastery than he was capable of at the moment. He'd thus far been contemplating a vacuuming version of it, a sharper version of it, and a rising version. He'd also been contemplating the effects of adrenaline and emotion enhancing the jutsu. His last thoughts were of combining wind and genjutsu to make a more discreet version of capturing his opponents.

Eyes shutting, Roshi cast these thoughts to the side, and focused on the task at hand. He'd need to be at his best, or else he'd wind up being a danger to himself and the allies. Mentally going over his supplies, he debated asking his team mates their abilities, to compare notes and checklist strategies, but avoided it for now. For all he knew, they'd not be fighting. He couldn't help but smile, it'd been so long since he was paired up with anyone. Being on a team reminded him of Konoha... and a certain red headed dragon.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 6, 2012)

Fight. Fight. Fight.
It's the only thing a Knight is good for.
Veiled in insanity, despair and anguish.
I mourn the death of many, yet this is the reason I become stronger.

Kaito Ivery

"You have his same stare... Those same glaring eyes."

The youth was within a misty field, there was little in sight and the moon was the only source that could light up the distance. This corrupted knight stood within this large field... awaiting for the mark. The men that escorted him to this land were not a shot walk behind him, their eyes locked on this young male, his hair swayed as the slight gust blew gently through the area. Kirigakure... the field was located within Kirigakure grounds. The youth eyes were closed, his breath was steady, within a state of meditation, he was using his ears to make out the area, sounds of wilderness animals surrounded the area, but this was not enough for this youth, he couldn't make out the area completely, he could only tell where some of this animals position was.

The man with a huge nail stuck at the side of his head smirked, the very sight of a child trying to succeed... what a pathetic, yet amusing sight. Especially this child who's blood is the same of Ryoji's, a man who was once a very respected Shinobi of the Land of Snow, but this man knew better than anything that this child cling to deeply into his blood. He believes that he can unlock some sort of special ability, he believes that skill would just come to him because he's a direct descendant of the Heir of Frost. He man laughed under his breath to such a pathetic and clich? thought. It matters not what blood or legacy you hail from, it does not mean you will become greater than him, or even inherit that same skill. But this mattered not, the man rose his hand thumb met his ring finger. Exposing it...

"Begin."

*-Flick-*












His child eyes opened and his hands commenced to seal, a strange combination, not one most shinobi would use. The sound of gate could be heard from the distance, as if something was opening, grows soon enveloped the silence, the scientist had released an abnormally large wolf, in fact its was as large as 4 feet large in it's four legs. Its paws kicked the earth beneath it and it started to rush towards the boy, its fangs exposed, the youth has finish his seals. His fists soon met, pounding each other, a chilling wind soon coursed through his body and his hands and feet started to create some crystal substance that soon took shape, his hands formed gauntlets and his feet form greaves. This was the Ivery's most notorious jutsu,...

"No Shimo Tora!"

"I knew it. Ice release!"

The wolf rushed towards him at an alarming rate. The young knight stared at the rushing animal, his spread his feet and his hands formed a fist, positioned in a defensive stance, the wolves soon started to leap towards him, the knight reacted, a swing.

*-Bam!- *

He had been headbutted. 

"What the hell...? It can read my moves?"

"Yeah, we forgot to tell you. This animal is trained to take on weaklings like you. What did you think? That we would pair you up with someone equal? I want results! Not a boring fight."

Fine.

The youth kicked the earth, his speed was impressive for someone his level, the wolf glared and started to growl. It entered a odd stance, as if it was prepared to pounce to child once more. The boy saw this, the wolf propelled him self toward the sky, the child stopped and witnessed as it hurled towards him like a rocket. However, his hand had pulled and the moment it was within reach, his feet coursed through, and pushed him slightly to the side, evading it, however inches away to its right, he swung and his ice gauntlet had met its chin, a powerful fist that slightly lifted it beyond the earth. It was followed, his right 360'd and kicked the earth to propel him towards the wolf, his knee met its chin once more. Sending it farther into the sky. A sense of brewing energy started to engulf the knight, his feet met the earth again, and so he started to seal once again. The wolf flipped while in the air, and landed on it's feet, the enraged beast glared at the sealing youth.

The youth ended, and soon chakara started to mold quickly within the palm of his hand. A light started to radiate and soon bow was formed of the very substance his gauntlets were made of. Once the man saw this specific technique, it was obvious he release a maniacal grin, his eyes widen and his laughter hidden behind his breath.

"Shageki!"

A bow and an arrow were formed out of ice. The bow was fired, and the wolf was met with it. Piercing the head of it, it started to bleed and wobble, soon it feel and his breath started to steady until it met a half. It had died...

"It's obvious... it too fuckin' obvious now! Yes... you ARE his grandson! This is too perfect! This is too good!"

The youth saw the beast fall, silently basking in his victory... he heard the man as he said.

"Welcome to Black! Kaito Ivery: Corrupted White Knight."

It has begun.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*
*Third round...A complete waste of time!----> Mission VII*

I stared at him with disbelief in mah eyes; Daichi Kazama was there standing in front of a gal who was kneeling in front of him. Five minutes after mah fight finished, the battle between that rascal and that Nia gal began. At the beginning the dude was playing ?round with her, every time she had an opening he would take the chance and attack her knees. That was till she landed a few good hits on him, in a matter of moments she got up to eight points even though tha boy wasn?t gettin?serious. 

There?s where he woke up!  

A fist followed by various kicks comin?from nowhere was what tha female was receiving. It took no more than tha last ten minutes for that blue-haired bastard to overwhelm her completely with she landing a couple more of attacks which he was receiving on purpose so he could deliver stronger ones. It was obvious that the strong point of that gal wasn?t taijutsu but this was ridiculous!! 

" Oi, oi, end the fight already ref!! "

Dunno if he actually heard me but mah pal the referee stopped Daichi, most likely tha time was already over and that?s why he ended up stoppin?him.

" Time?s up!! With a score of thirty two to eleven. Winner of the last match of the second round....DAICHI KAZAMA!! "

Shut up!! dude. I think it?s more than obvious that the little ass won, ya don?t have to emphasize his victory, ya know? I?m bein?a hater? well maybe, but I don?t like`im and i think he just went too far, that beauty was barely conscious, pal. Barely conscious!!! 

Once the fight was over he walked all the way to where I was; the look in his eyes thinkin?that he?s better than me still pisses me off. When we were face to face sparks seemed to be flying around as our eyes met.

" You saw that? Better than your silly show "that?s what he told me...Seriously this retard...UGH!!

" Hah!! Say whateva ya please, we know I could kick yer ass any day. But seems like only thing ya know `bout is how to make gals cry. " Was mah reply to his cocky attitude. I swear I?ll make `im eat his words when tha right time comes!

" Could you two stop it already?! It?s not comfortable to see two little kids fighting. "

Before we could start an argument, a feminine voice called out for us. The two of us turned at the same time to look at the place from where it was comin?. Another thing I hate, even our reactions are similar. It?s weird how I can?t stand this guy although I have less than twenty four hours of knowin?him.

" Who the....AH! Setsuna-chan! "

" Yes! That?s me. I?m surprised you know my name, I thought you were here only to fool around. " that?s what the silver haired gal in front of us said as she arranged her hair a little. 

" Who were you again? "

" What did you say?! Why you...okay setsuna, take it easy...take it easy. " I think she got mad when this dude didn?t remember her name but what actually scared me was when she started to breath faster and then to whisper somethin?....SHIT! Don?t tell me she?s one of those gals who starts to beat tha crap out of ya cause of somethin?stupid.

" Winners of the second round get on the platform. "

What do ya want now? Tha second round is already over, we need to rest from time to time ya know buddy? The four of us got on the stage and made a line in front of the referee. He looked carefully at us as if he were analyzin?us, sounds like something a jounin would do.

" Done...I don?t know how I should match you up now so just play rock-paper-scissors to choose who goes and takes the first turn! Kahkahkah. " He said taking out four pieces of paper and writing numbers from one to four on them before taking the box they used for the chips during tha first round and leaving the papers there. 

"......."

" HUH!? "

 "Yo! Sounds like fun, bro " 

" No, it?s not funny, idiot!! What kind of crap are you spouting ref?! " 

" What the... You wanna go at it mah friend?! I?m kicking yer ass right now if ya want. "

" Fine by me! "

" Okay you two, stop it. Just do what I told you. " That?s what tha ref said...it may be stupid but a good ol?rock-paper-scissors is always useful.

" Hell no! I?m not doing something as stupid. "

That?s what tha princess said, seems like she has no sense of humor...damn, and I had some good jokes in mah reserve. Fuuta seemed to want to say somethin?but he?s fidgeting next to Setsuna.

" You know this is just a waste of time!! "

" Indeed... A waste of time where the winner by default is the all mighty me!! See ya losers! "  after sayin?that I ran to the urn so I would take the first turn but...WAAH!!! Damn I feel so heavy!

When I looked back, that Setsuna gal was surrounding mah waist impeding me to move. Let go, ya woman! Are ya all so prideful that mah words just made ya all to move? Ya?ll lose to me anyway! Then a blue spot passed next to me. 

Hell no!! Ya got first place in tha pillow stuff and in tha second round, I?m not lettin? ya!

" Bastard, let me go!! " now I was the one grabbing his ankles while trying to crawl to where the box was. Daichi was tryin?to get rid of the silver-haired beauty and the genius, I. Then a person just passed walking calmly next to us, he put his hand in the urn...FUUUTAAA!!!

*Slap!!*

A hand slapped Fuuta?s. It was that jounin guy; he had an enormous vein on his head and was lookin?at us with some scary expression. We swallowed nervously.

" You damn brats...JUST DO THE GODDAMN ROCK-PAPER-SCISSORS!! "

And so that?s how it is, pal. We ended up playing that thingy and as expected I won. I walked over to the urn, introduced mah hand, took out a paper and got the...

" Number four...? "

NOT AGAIN.

Setsuna got number 2. Fuuta got number 3 and finally that asshat got number 1. 

And that?s how the first day of the tournament ended; the third round wa snothin?but a huge waste of time...I-I?m not criyin?bro...I-It?s not like I would cry just cause things aren?t goin?mah way, ya know?...*sniff*...*sniff* 

_" I-Is he crying? "_
" He seems to be crying. "
" Yes, he is crying"​


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 6, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Mizu no Kuni - The Land of Water*
_...Amongst the Waves..._​
With introductions out of the way, the small squad of shinobi began to set sail, crashing through the currents and towards one of the many isles about the Land of Water, near to Kirigakure. Kosuke, arms crossed, stood within the boat shooting casual glances at each other member in this little 'adventure'. He then looked down at his feet, cutting of his ability to see the ocean around him. Deprived of the visual stimulus that the sea gave, he could more readily feel the ebb and flow of water underneath the boat. A soothing feeling, having the waves bob one up and down, to and fro. Rhythm without music, confining yet liberating, Kosuke's element of choice personified a deep, almost unconscious desire for the power of change and adaptability.

He thought of the others on the boat, two Fuzengakure shinobi, the commanding officer, and some other boy. He hadn't been introduced yet, which was odd. Then again, Shobu might have been cut off right as that was about to be covered. Kosuke dismissed any suspicious thoughts from his mind, it would only hamper himself and therefore whatever task was placed before them. Yet... in the back of his mind he still sought resolution.

Without bringing his eyes away from the creaking ferry boat, Kosuke shifted to face the leader of this exercise. ''Kurosaki Shobu...'' he started, ''''What are the objectives of this training exercise?'' His voice clear and concise, despite not looking directly at his new superior he was, in fact, completely focused on whatever reply he might receive. Regardless of what Kirigakure administration told him, this man: Shobu was the commander here. As far as Kosuke was concerned, he was the only one whose orders mattered.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 7, 2012)

*The Kid
Introductions*

The trip was relatively quiet as Shobu was still reeling from the incident and what it could potentially mean for The Kid. He hadn't known him for long but his fortunes were somewhat tied to his at this point due to how he had rather callously vouched for him. It really wasn?t a big deal but they would make it one? Shobu was snapped from his thoughts by one of the boys, Kosuke Riumi.

''Kurosaki Shobu...'What are the objectives of this training exercise?'' 

Shobu had to admonish himself for being such a bad host to the foreigners and not really being altogether there. It was time to get his head in the game as their was still work to be done on this island. They had a rather dangerous assignment to complete in this "survival exercise". Shobu forced a smile as he began;

"Well I can't spoil all of the details as of yet. I don't think you'd believe me if I were completely honest as I don't believe it myself either..."

He trailed off as he found himself rambling and volunteering information that these kids didn't need quite yet. The scarred chuunin stopped himself for a moment thinking of the best answer he could give Kosuke...

"The objective is really simple if you think about it. It's to survive."

He gestured with his finger as if to pontificate that this was a light bulb moment as he gave a rather pedantic answer to the question. It was the best way he could answer at this point as he wanted them to see what they were up against. this was about them being able to not find themselves flattened by that thing.

"I reckon that's the first joke I've heard you crack, mate. Can't say I'm all that shocked by how bland it was considering your disposition."

The Kid smirked at the older boy trying to razz him out of this little funk he was in. Shobu wasn't Mr.Congeniality but he had his moments where he could be charismatic but he was bothered by something. Something The Kid still couldn't figure out all that had happened was that he bumped into some kid? 

"Yea yea I don't have your charming wit now do I. Anyway everyone sorry for not being talkative I figure now would be a good time to introduce ourselves. It would be bad if you guys died and I didn't know your names or have any idea how to contact your families."

Their it was again that annoying pontification with the finger as if to pretend like the thought of their deaths was an afterthought. The Kid was pretty aghast at how nonchalant Shobu was being about life and death matters and he was visibly perturbed by it...

"Oi you're not a funny guy so no more jokes with a deadpan delivery. Savvy?"

He paused and stood up as that seemed to be the well mannered thing to do when introducing one's self to new people. 

"I'm The Kid from Kirikagure. And yes it's simply The Kid. Nothing more nothing less. Not Kid, not Kidd with two d's, it's The Kid and you've got to say the whole damn thing. Savvy?​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 7, 2012)

_*Roshi Hashimoto*_

_*Mission 2*_

_Sailing Days~_​
Rising, Roshi pulled his hood back slowly. He appeared one of two things. Cute, or young. It was difficult to pinpoint the exact age of the nearly expressionless youth due to it. He eyed The Kid and gave a curt nod. "The Kid," said Roshi, his soft voice repeating it. His dark red gaze shifted to Shobu, and he said, "..Kurosaki Shobu."  Nodding, the names shared, he took this in. They were both from the same place, yet, one had a slight accent. It was only notable because, like The Kid, Roshi was a true and tested wanderer.

"I am Hashimoto Roshi, from Fuzen." Roshi said, before flopping his hood on and taking his seat. Scared? No. Shy..? Not really. Roshi was simply a recluse through and through. Being the village pariah scarred his confidence, even though he busted his ass to increase his abilities enough to somewhat match his intellect. Glancing up at them with a steady but non-aggressive stare, unblinking, Roshi's forearms rested on his knees as he waited for the introductions to finish.

In the back of his mind, he wondered what the survival portion of this mission would include. He found himself glad he stocked up on supplies. As he sized the small team up, Roshi was gauging them for talents or any sign of ability that even came off of them. 

The Kid had a kempt swagger about himself, that let Roshi know he must be used to fast paced battling and was no stranger to danger. He was perhaps a swordsman or taijutsu fighter. His gaze shifted to the next most vocal one, Kosuke Riumi. There was a gracefulness about him, and a sense of true competence. He decided he must be fairly balanced, and more comfortable with hit and run tactics, or mid ranged combat. He didn't seem like a straight brawler. Then he considered Yosuke, there was a gentle aloofness about him, a mild deception to him, not too unlike his own. Roshi considered he'd offer balance and versatility in a pinch. Finally Roshi considered himself, knowing he felt at home with ranged combat and time to form strategies, he decided this would give them a fairly versatile team.

Shobu, he couldn't quite get a read on. He was clearly skilled, skilled enough to keep a great deal of his talent obscure. Roshi knew, though, he was clearly no Genin. Deciding that regardless of the situation, they had a balanced enough team to deal with what they faced thus far, he waited for the next person in the list of introductions.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*A new day... Fourth round, four vs one!?----> Mission VIII*

So ya see, yesterday wasn?t mah lucky day bro. I didn?t get first place, not even once. But there was somethin?cool despite all of the misfortune running in this place; the dinner was freakin?delicious! seriously buddy, I don?t remember the last time I ate such food, not even mom, or Naomi, or the gals who used to bring me lunch boxes during mah academy days were so good at this. A shame that Failchi was all the time looking at me with his killin? glare. At least Setsuna laughed a little due to tha situation...That gal also needs an attitude adjustment.  

And now ya know, I?m...

" Zzz...Zzz...Zzz "

Yep! I?m sleepin?in an awesomely comfortable bed, still wondering why the hell this rich dude has so much furnitures in rooms for guests...Probably mah superior mind will never know what the wealthy peeps get to think.

" Zenki Yuuta...WAKE UP!!! "

WHAT IN THE...!!! MAH EARS!seriously, man. What is it that the best ninja of the world, obviously me,  did so I deserve to get mah ears destroyed? And even more why is this pretty but sick young woman wakin?me up?! I thought it was task of tha butlers to do this kinda stuff. 

" Ya wench why the hell? "

" Shut up, don?t talk to me. We have been waiting for you more than half an hour...They called for us  long ago! "  

" Yeah, yeah. Now could ya go out? "

" ......? "

" I need to put some clothes on! Are ya also a pervert!? "That?s what I said but then I comitted a regretful mistake... I went out of bed only in boxers.

" W-wha...WHAT ARE YOU SHOWING ME, YOU PERVERT!!?? "

*SLAP!!*

Five minutes after that the both of us were already lined up with the other two, my face with a bright red mark of a hand on it. I swear I saw a butler giving money to another...those bastards set me a trap! Seriously, just cause I made some jokes ?bout butlers last night...

" Now, the host of this tournament will be the one to explain the rules for the fourth round. " after that, the bald old man stepped forward and raised his voice. 

" Well, as you all know this is the fourth round. This time you won?t be fighting among yourselves. "

" Don?t tell me. "

" This time all of you will fight withh all you have against the referee. From this fight, he will choose the two of you who performed better and those two will be the ones to reach the final round. " 

We stayed in silence for a second before turnin? to look at the jounin dude who has been acting as the judge of the tournament till now. Really!? Ya expect tha four of us to fight against this pal? It?ll be like a piece of cake!

The enormous grin in the face of the guy was givin?me a bad vibe though.

" Heh! This will be easy, of course I?ll be one of the two to go to the next round! "

" I-I?m not sure about this. "

" If you are scared better go home, kid. "

"*sigh* Seems like I have no option, right? Men and their stupid ways of doing things."

The sound of a little explosion echoed around the place and that?s what we, the genin, took as tha signal to start. We immediately surrounded him but the guy didn?t seem to be nervous at all.

" Come at me, kids. " ​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 8, 2012)

Kaito Ivery

The young Ivery stood beyond the wild animal he had just slain, his stare was blank and his breath has finally soothed. The men behind them had their eyes keen on the child, impressed, they did not expect him to have taken this beast with the ease he had managed... Their hands within their pockets, silence ravaged the land once more. The misty area had finally become calm, and the knight turned towards the men and gazed at them with a stare that was not serious, but wasn't too charming to say. It demanded, it told that he wanted an answer. The man who's nail was stuck at the side of his head started to clap, slowly at a rhythmic pace.

*-clap-----clap-----clap-----clap--*

"Well you exceeded my expectations. Well done. You are officially a member of Black."

The youth lifted his brow. He was slightly confused, but the man just turned and proceeded to moved through the mist. The sight of the man started to slow turn to shadow until he soon became but a simple silhouette and his sight vanished. The other three scientist stayed and stared at the child for awhile, soon following the man a few meters away. This was too easy, was all  necessary? Was being admitted to Black this easy? His mind started to question, his eyes focused on the misty distance, the moon gleaming through the void known as sky. The youth was conflicted, he crossed him arms and began to wonder about that specific man. The man that held a nail within he head, who told him he had even engaged in combat with his grandfather. He didn't detect any lies, but it was impossible to decode anything he's saying. Most of the time he couldn't tell if he was joking, or if he was serious... Truth of the matter the knight was scared.... 

This man's aura wreaked of evil and murder, this man knew battle. Or better said, this man knew what it is to kill without remorse or care in the slightest. It caused the youth spine to shiver and his head to think of various out comes of his past. Did Ryoji really managed to fight this guy and live? He shook his head, his hands placed on his forehead he looked up at the moon and stars. He had nothing to do at the moment. Yes, he was part of black, but this meant nothing, this meant only he was a bit closer to facing white in battle, but even so White and Black weren't necessarily on war. Both factions allow the other to freely enter their area... all this could have been for naught... 

Lost within his thoughts one of the scientist from before came to him and patted his shoulder. The youth snapped out of his state of thought and lowered his gaze, his eyes met the man before him who had a slight grin plastered on his lip. Curious the child lifter his brow and met the eyes of the guy before him. 

"Hey, you shouldn't stay here long."

"..."

The man said with a friendly tone, Kaito did not react to his kind words, but stare blankly at the man. What was his purpose? Was he being taken once more towards the lab? Was he gonna be locked up once again? This is not what they agreed upon. But nevertheless causing trouble amongst black forces shouldn't be too healthy. 

"You are free to roam the village as much as you desire, but when you can I'll need for you to pass through the mission office. We have something special for you there. You don't have to go right away, though. It can be when ever you feel like it."

The youth rose his brow. It seemed he was already assigned a mission, this would be very interesting and rewarding at the same time. Excitement brew within him, his lips formed a confident grin as he nodded at the man before him. 

"Got it. I'll head there right awa--"

"Not now."

"Huh?"

The youth was stopped mid-way through finishing his sentence. The man's grin continued to be plastered on his face, unwavering... it caused Kaito to become uncomfortable, disturbed even. His eyes were as dark as the night, but that grin was just... disturbing. After awhile the man started to tighten his grip on his shoulder, however it did not pain the child, but he felt the force of the his palm growing slightly. 

"You can come at any time starting 6:00 am. Before that is... unacceptable."

"Are you hiding something."

"That's the least of your concerns."

"You make this sound as if I'm gonna get killed if I go now."

"You just might."

What?

This man just... threatened him? Kaito swallowed his words and stared at the man. His grip loosened to the point that he had finally released his shoulder. What was this encounter? The man turned and he went through the mist, disappearing within it. 

"Creepy. It seems even black hold secrets from each other. It's inevitable I suppose... this is everywhere. But... I am quite curious. I wonder what they're hiding that's so important..."

Curiosity brew within him once more. He started to the night sky once more as he said.

"Where am I going to sleep? That cell was the only place that I've been ever since I got here." 

​


----------



## Phantom Renegade (Jul 8, 2012)

The train ride over to Kirigakure was a pretty calm and relaxing one. Yosuke had gotten a seat next to the window, which let him spend his time both enjoying the ever-changing scenery speeding by and listening to the idle gossip exchanged by the other passengers.
None of the gossip got his attention quite like the sights that unraveled before him. To go from Fuzengakure to Kirigakure was no small trip and the myriad of marvelous vistas that at times, left Yosuke breathless, made the young genin wish the train moved just a little bit slower.

Regardless, the announcement that they were nearing the Kirigakure stop brought Yosuke's mind back to the more pressing matter of the training exercise he was about to partake in, the instructions to the meeting place safely tucked away on the outer pocket of his backpack.
As soon as the train arrived the young ninja stepped out, instructions in hand. It was clear from a cursory reading that they had been made to guide ninjas from out of town to the correct meet location as they relied more on visual and geographical information, rather than on the names of streets and locations.

Yosuke, though he made pretty good time, realized he was the last to arrive. As he filed in with the others he tried to size everyone up, but he only got as far as the ninja that exuded a air of experience and leadership before he began speaking and Yosuke snapped to attention. The Ninja told them he was Shobu from Kirigakure, something Yosuke took note of for the future.

Shobu's speech was cut short by a overeager ferrymen, something that annoyed Yosuke, and as the young ninja noticed, Shobu as well. In the ferry the Kirigakure ninja became tight lipped, especially with the real objective of the mission, instead he changed the subject by asking the newly assembled genin to introduce themselves.

Yosuke took this opportunity to set down his backpack and look everyone over. The first one to introduce himself was The Kid, he seemed like a decent enough guy and he seemed to be in good terms with the leader for the mission, so maybe he knew a bit more about their objective. Yosuke had never heard his accent but Yosuke wasn't the most traveled person in the world so for all he knew it was pretty common.

Finding out Hashimoto Roshi was also a genin from Fuzengakure was a surprise for Yosuke ,since even after he had taken the hood off Yosuke didn't recognize him. Still Yosuke loved finding out one of his fellow countryman would be in the group.

Soon it became Yosuke's turn to speak so the young genin in his motley of grey clothes, took a half step forward and spoke without removing his hood "I'm Kuzuhona Yosuke and I'm also from Fuzen." His eyes flashed to Roshi before giving him a curt nod as he did.

Yosuke then stepped back and turned to the one who hadn't introduced himself, the one dressed all in black. For now Yosuke was mostly interested in knowing where everyone was from as he generally disliked trying to guess how people fought, he normally just watched people fighting to find that out, and hopefully this mission would give them plenty of that.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 8, 2012)

Kaito Ivery
The Child of an Unknown Past: Kaito's Assignment

Morning rose slowly, the light started to spread through the trees and rock that covered the current desolate location. This young child sleep upon a large branch of a tree that laid a few 100 meters away from the Village of Mist. Eyes closed, his breath was as calm as the morning wind, his mind was at peace. The rays of light soon shined upon his eyes, his clothing soon exposed, he was no longer clothed in the armor of Anbu shinobi. His clothing was composed of a dark long sleeve cloak, his left eye was covered by some type of large patch and his clothing held small chains that were cling to other areas of his clothing, finger-less gloves, and large dark boots. The child had a new and improved change of clothing. His eye started to open in a slow pace, the vision of the landscape was slightly blurred and the sight of the suns rays bothered his sight. Escaping the light, the youth turned and sat up on the large branch. His body started to stretch, creating a rather soothing feel to his muscles. A large yawn escaped him mouth and his sight soon started to clear and return the view of the land that stood before him.

His thoughts started to pile up, he remembered he had a certain assignment to deal with. Standing on the large branch, his cracked his hands and started to stretch once again, turning his shoulder once, twice, three times before switching towards the other and repeating the process. He quickly started to hop in place, causing the blood within his vein to pump, his head turned and crack once, turned again and cracked once again. His legs started to build up a certain amount of strength, his arms started to sway back and forward, as his knees soon bent, soon propelling himself towards the sky. The youth turned once, forming a graceful back flip, turning mid way and his body staring at the opposite direction. Landing upon his feet the child legs pushed the earth beneath his heel and he started to rush towards the mission office. The curiosity he had built within the short span of time would finally cease this day. 

Maybe his goal would become a few steps closer. Of course this was but a single new step towards achieving his goal of vanquishing the opposing forces known as White. His feet coursed through the land, his lugs were becoming heavy, but this was not enough to allow him to stop, within a few span of time his feet had managed to carry his body towards the mist and rock of the area and to Kiri's mission office. The same man from before stood there with a plastered smile, his eyes placed on the knight before him as he panted slightly due to fatigue. 

"So eager. You know it's still 6:10... you could have gotten a bit of exercise and eaten something before arriving here."

"It's nothing. I am here to serve you however I can now, that's all that matters."

"Right... sure. Nice enthusiasm, kid. But I don't think you will like how this 'assignment' is gonna conclude. Truth be told, it gonna be a hindrance to you, but Dr. M-- Mr. Boss specified this especially for you."

The youth rose his brow in doubt. The man spoke calmly through his words, but his overall speech caused the knight to be on his guard. He feared the worse and maybe that acceptance to Black was but a ruse... something to pull the last Ivery out his hole? The man before him noticed the youth become stiff, such a sight brought his to continue.

"Don't worry so much. It's not like we would take you here to kill you. Black is not a filled with liars. In truth, this assignment would force you to become stronger."

"Really, now? Would you get to the point?"

The man placed his finger tip on his glasses nonchalantly pushing it up as he turned and opened a slight door that stood behind him. The door exposed a young female of hair shaded in light pink. Her eyes were crimson and skin tone was as white as snow. Her features could be said to be pleasant to the human eyes, she wore dark red school clothing and she seemed to be at par with Kaito's age. He looked at her blankly, a slight glance before his sight switch to the man before him. 



"What's this?"

"This is your assignment."

"Excuse me?"

"The Boss clearly stated that you would be given a special task. It actually pretty simple. But at the same time it has to be the oddest mission I had ever encountered. However, it matters not to me, but to you. You are this girls guard."

"No. I decline."

The Knight quickly gave a blunt and cold response, turning the child started to leave, but the man place his hand on his should stopping him from coursing out of the room.

"I'm afraid I can't let you do that. You see this kid is quite special. Much Like you she holds a very special meaning in your life."

"You're making it sound like she's my wife and I need to be with her."

"Nothing like that. But you do need to protect her. This way it's perfect. You would allow yourself to push that extra mile to achieving your goal of reaching Ryoji's Tier."

"This is Bullshit. If I want to become stronger I'll do it without the aid of some handicap."

"Really? I suppose you think you can take on the world then? Fine, if that's the case you can run off to White and commence pillaging and destroying. I await your results."

The man mocked him. His unwavering smile continued to burn Kaito's mind. It caused him pain on his head how cocky this man was, but nevertheless he was right. He wasn't nearly powerful enough to even stand toe to toe with an small platoon of soldiers, let alone white's entire forces. He glance at the female once more, head tilted he stared at the boy who had been trying to escape this slight conundrum. The boy eyes swayed and met once more with the man before him, shrugging his hands off, he exclaimed.

"Fine... I'll do it. What exactly do I have to do."

"Good, good. I told yo already, you'll protect her. She's pretty smart though, so don't worry, she won't be a complete dead weight, but one small thing. This girl has amnesia, she has no recollection of her past, of friends, family, anything. So conversations with her might be a tad boring."

"Lucky me."

"Quite. Anyway she will accompany you everywhere. She will always be in sight, and she will always be at your side. Always."

"Sure thing..."

"Did you understand?"

"Yes."

"That also mean missions."

"..."

The youth stared at the man who continued to smile through everything that has been happening so far. A deathly glared had been placed upon him the moment Kaito had entered these walls. His system screamed for the head of this man. But he was not to touch him! No matter how much he desired it...

"Fine"

"Good! Now--"

The young knight tired of his talk and started to walk towards the girl, their eyes met and for a brief moment, the only thing that covered the area was a dense silence, their stares were unwavering, Kaito's was dull and bland, while the girls only stare blankly at his face. the youth extended his hands and offered his palm.

"The name's Kaito, Kaito Ivery. Black's Corrupted White Knight. It's an honor, I'll be your shield miss."

Her gaze lowered as she witnessed his hand, her hesitant the young girl met his hands with hers and she said.

"Inori Kazuyai. It's a pleasure."

A sturdy shake, the two youth exchanged their fist words. The man looked pleased as their plan was unveiling slowly and coming to fruition.​


----------



## River Song (Jul 9, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Hiro Yagami
> Kusa
> 
> The poison hadn't quite set in yet by the time Lucia took another shot at Hiro, her Mokuton jutsu shot out of the ground and vines bound Hiro by his feet. Immobilized he was left open to her taunting.
> ...



*Lucia Avite*
_Taming the Dragon _

She looked at the boy, her eyes filled with mirth, the poor bastard was actually praying to Rikudou Sennin. She jamp out of the trees she was perched in, landing in front of Hiro. It was almost picturesque, on one end of the field was the trapped dragon, and on the other end was its captor, looking at it in the same way that a child looks at a toy.

She stepped forward, fishing a kunai out of her pocket, she smirked at him, daring him to try and escape. ?Now I?m going to give you a chance to give up, I suggest you take it.? She pressed, flicking the hair out of her face. ?Or else I?m going to have to start slicing.? She said in a sing-song voice, twirling the kunai with her finger.

She watched in astonishment as Hiro?s legs suddenly caught fire, burning away her green shackles. ?Oh I forgot, you don?t use fucking handseals do you.? She spat. She bent down into a defensive stance, shifting her weight from one foot to another. 

The boys hands started running through a sequence of handseals. If she wasn?t so enraged she might have laughed at his attempt at handseals, but instead she began to form ones of her own. She smiled as she finished her own string of handseals. She raised her hand above her head ?Wood Style: White Rose!? 

She brought her hand down to her side, and suddenly, as if a gust of wind hand created them, white petals formed. The petals began to knit to gather forming a bouquet of white roses. She smiled, she liked to think o0f this as her signature technique, and it was only right that this was the technique to finish the Komodo.

She through the bouquet at him, but suddenly her eyes widened, as the boy spat out a ball of fire. Her eyes filled with terror, this would not end well, the power of both there justu combined with the circumstances would surely prove to be devastating. Lucia might as well have thrown in a canister of oil. 

?RUN? she shouted at Hiro.

She turned around and began to sprint towards cover but she was too late. The Ivory petals were soon enveloped by the flames; the flames soon burnt through the petals and started to react with the hundreds of miniature explosive spores. The resulting explosion was huge. The blast itself was enough to make Lucia?s ears ring and the momentum sent her flying into a tree.

She sat up, tenderly rubbing her back, the explosion had pretty much incinerated the shrubbery around it, and the trees had seen better days. She gave herself a quick Glance over.  The backs of her lags were burnt but it wasn?t anything life threatening. She stood up wincing at the pain, this had gone too far, and she had a lower amount of chakra than she would have liked, so continuing this fight would be suicidal, for either party.

?So Kinky Komodo, how about we Call it a draw.? She said, her blue eyes examining the area, looking for him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

Lin Yao
*Konoha Training Grounds*
[*Taijutsu: 1/6]
Health: 100%

---*

"Next?"

"Kojima, Gennin. Age fourteen like yourself." A dapper looking boy with black hair and a slightly goofy looking expression came along, carrying a large scroll looking item on his back. "My qualifications include skills at taijutsu, some proficiency at ninjutsu and I'm rather quick on my feet." He said.

" I see. Well, let's see if you're fit to be my rival then, Kojima-san." Lin smiled and got off of his stump, taking his sabre looking swords out. Looks like this guy might be a challenge. But, better not to get his hopes up first. He thought the same about all the other guys before he took them out with a single charge. "Well, out of courtesy, I suppose I'll do the same: Lin Yao, Gennin. Age fourteen. Skills include swordfighting, dual wielding and general skill at close quarters. Let's go."

Lin made the first move, darting towards Kojima at lightning speed. "Let's see how he handles my speed first..." He mutters to himself mentally, bringing his blades up for his slash attack. His opponent barely had time to react, managing to put up the scroll just in time to block Lin's slash attacks. "The rumours were right. You  _are_ fast. That was dangerous..." He mumbled to himself quietly and quickly unraveled the scroll, prompting Lin to jump back in alarm. 

" You're not so bad yourself. A lot faster than the other guys I faced." Lin shrugged nonchalantly and narrowed his eyes upon seeing the seal mark on the scroll. "A summoning? Ah, you did mention some proficiency at ninjutsu, I suppose." What was he up to? Was he about to summon a weapon? Or a whole bunch of weapons? What ever it was, he could probably parry it.

"Kuchiyose: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!" His opponent exclaimed, aiming the scroll at Lin. Immediately, the seal scribed upon the scroll glowed a red colour and began steaming, and soon a large sized fireball was shot out in his direction, destroying the ground around it as it grazed the field in it's flight towards it's target.  

" Hey, hey..." Lin mentally grumbled to himself as he dodged the fireball, acrobatically leaping into the air. In his dodging, he failed to notice Kajima had managed to jump too, getting above him with a large shuriken in hand. Grinning, the black haired boy slammed it into Lin, who only narrowly managed to parry it. "Ah, I might have forgot to mention my scroll can summon weapons too!"

Bastard. Lin swung his left foot up, and pushed it through the hole in the shuriken, before tossing it away with another swing of his leg and disarming Kojima. "Crap." He heard him mumble under his breath, and he smirked in response. His moment of victory, however, was short lived, as his opponent soon grabbed the scroll and threw it in his face, completely unraveling it and subsequently blocking his line of sight. What was he up to? He twisted his body to throw the scroll off, but to his surprise, his opponent was now on the ground, grinning and making a run up to where Lin was about to land...

"I did mention I was skilled in taijutsu, didn't I?" He asked, and started a flying kick. The kick...connected, but Lin was able to put the sword in the way before the kick could do any more damage, and flipped out of the way before his opponent could follow up. "Oh, not bad! As expected of you, Lin-kun."

Satisfied, Lin grinned. This was the first time anybody had managed to land an actual hit on him all day. A pleasant surprise indeed. By this merit, the competition should have technically been over, since one of the (unwritten and completely made up) rules Lin had in this contest was that the first person to land a hit on him would win. But he didn't want to end this fight. Not quite yet. He was having fun, and he wanted to win. 

"Well, Kojima-san. I'm impressed by your skill and speed. Using your jutsu to divert my attention from you whilst you got up into the air to prepare for a follow-up attack while I was focused on dodging, then perfectly timing the speed of my fall to do another follow-up attack..." Lin took a small breath, getting into a stance again. "Yes, this is the best fight I've had in quite some time."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 9, 2012)

Kaito Ivery & Inori Kazuyai
"Friendship"​

Kaito was a few meters beyond his new companion Inori Kazuyai, the young lass sat upon a small bench as she witness the young knight purchase two cones of the coldest delicacy in Kirigakure grounds, Ice cream. The youth started to speak with the man who kindly gave him what he had asked for, the young man paid him and bowed in thanks of his great service, turning towards the young girl he extended his arm, with a dull stare in his eye, he offered the cone to the young lass who soon held it within her palm. Releasing his grip on her cone, he sat next to the female and started licking the vanilla flavored ice cream with chocolate cream placed on it, along with nuts and a few sprinkles. Inori had the same, she stared with slight doubt, the young Ivery noticed this and his mind started to wonder if she even liked that kind of flavor, he didn't even bother to ask if she even wanted some, he just went out of his way and bought one without a single once of care in the world. But eventually she took a small nibble. Her eyes were focused and then she continued take small delicate bites. 

"How is it?"

"It's surprisingly good. I never had an Ice Cream with so much variety on it. I was kinda wondering if I would like it or not."

"I thought as much. But I'm glad you like it. It's not my personal favorite, but I like it a lot."

"It isn't? Why didn't you pick your favorite then? I would've loved to have a taste."

"Oh it isn't sold anywhere. I have to make it. It's an old recipe passed down by my clan. My mother taught me to do it when I was younger. It's some blue colored ice cream, its very sweet tasting. It's like having a slight taste of heaven."

"Really!? That's so cool! You wouldn't mind if I had a bit sometime, right?"

She jolted in excitement. This was unexpected, Kaito instinctively winced at her reaction to that small explanation. Her eyes sparkled like diamonds awaiting for an answer to that question. As if he had a choice he would fear what would occur if he would say no. Those puppy dog eyes that stared in to his very eyes, that excited grin plastered on her mien, her delicate features lighting up like the stars in heaven above, her overall cuteness was a bit too much to bare. What's this? Is my face... red? His head swayed towards the side, escaping her gaze as he said.

"Yeah, sure. Someday."

She leaned forwards to have a clearer view at his face, a bright smile was placed upon her lip. His head was positioned away from her, but his eyes swayed to meet hers. His head turned towards hers and he dropped the irrelevant subject and continued to enjoy the delicious ice cream he had before him, as did she with her own. Soon he was about half way done, she was still a bit way from finishing. 

"So, you said your name was Inori Kazuyai, right? I heard you have amnesia."

"Yeah, I had it for quite sometime now. Well, truth be told it's been about three years now."

"Three years? That must be rough. Not remembering anything about your family."

"It use to bother me not knowing anything about my past. It isn't a big bother anymore though. I find it irrelevant of thinking of the past now. Especially if I can't."

"You don't remember how you lost your memory? Anything at all?"

"No. I was told I got hit in head, but that's what causes amnesia so I guess that was pretty much useless information."

"Wow. I don't know what I would do if I would lose my memory."

"I was told you had a pretty gruesome past. I expected someone much older than you. I was surprised when I found out that you were just a kid."

The knights head lifted, and started to glance the sky. Clouds slowly coursing through it, gracefully and without a single care in this world. He wondered if live was ever so easy? If some could truly live a life where he could be carried  by the wind? He doubted it completely. There no life in this world who would never know conflict, it be pretty simple, to simple. However the question she asked was rather private. Would she truly want to hear such a tale? They were having a nice chat up until now, of course he also brought a very touchy subject. She didn't seem to mind to much though. 

"Yeah, I do. But let's not speak about it. Let's enjoy the rest of our cones."

"Okay."

"By the way. Why was I chosen to protect you?"

"Not too sure. They just said you're special."

"That doesn't matter. I'm still genin, if you were attacked by some Kage, I certainly wouldn't be able to save you."

"Don't say that. I have faith in you. But I guess it's just a ploy. They need you to become stronger, so I guess that by having someone with no actual fighting experience at your side it would help you push yourself to a greater extend."

"It's disgusting that they would use you for such a devious purpose. I still don't understand why would they send a civilian towards me."

"I requested it."

"What?"

The young female said quickly with out most certainty. In surprised young Kaito to have heard such a small girl had requested this on her own freewill. Was she suicidal or something?

"I have no family, no friends and nobody to look after me. My memories are gone and thankfully I've been at the care of Black ever since I lost my memory. Mr. Boss was kind enough to take me in, but don't worry. I'm pretty analytic, I'll help you around battles and such."

"I don't think that's wise. I can't have you near me if I ever engage someone. It'll be too dangerous for both of us." 

"My Mind's Eye of Kagura will help."

Young Ivery rose his left brown in question of what this was, Inori smiled as she witnessed Kaito's curiosity brew right before her eyes. Her eyes met his and her lips started to word.

"It's a special jutsu that allows me to find chakara signals up to a few kilometers away. I can detect lies and see if we're under a genjutsu and things like that."

"Impressive. I guess I can trust in you."

"However I'm not a ninja. I can't use any other jutsu and I can't manipulate my chakara like many do. I can't jump spin and do all those cool trick you guys do."

"And we're back where we started."

She giggled. They had already finished their cones. She pulled a small handkerchief out of her pocket and started to gently pass it through her mouth. Kaito looked as she did so and soon placed her eyes upon him. She saw he had a bit on his mouth and she coursed it through it. Kaito jumped slight, but didn't resist. His eyes saw as her delicate hands course through he cheek and gently rubbed the ice cream off. She soon finished as he just laid silent looking towards the other direction to hide his embarrassment. She seemed nice, it wasn't too bad having her around thought the young knight. I guess it wouldn't be to much of a hindrance. He stood and placed himself in front of her. As he exclaimed. 

"Very well then. Miss Inori Kaguyai! I hear by dug myself as your personal Knight! I will fight with my last breath to protect you. No matter what forces may come, The Corrupted White Knight of Black will be there to lend you my sword and shield!"

Inori looked up at the young lad. Soon she couldn't contain herself and she burst into a frenzy of laughter, her eyes slightly watered as she witnessed the young Ivery create such a display.

"Hey! Don't laugh! I was serious about that!"

"I-I can't-- I can't--- Bwahahah!!"

He felt stupid. His head swayed towards the right hiding his shame once more, looking at the ground as he frowned due to slight annoyance. However Inoru stood and offered her hand like a princess awaiting her price. Kaito noticed this and just released a slight grin.

"Very well my dear knight. I entrust my life to you."

Kaito held her hand, eyes locked with hers as he broke into a small smile. 

This is the begging of their friendship. 



​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

Lin Yao
*Konoha Training Grounds*
[*Taijutsu: 2/6]
Health: 95%

---*

"Me too!" Kojima grinned, catching his scroll in his hand as it fell back to the ground. "You did a really good job disarming me back there in the air! I wasn't expecting that at all, so I had to improvise a bit from there with the kick..."

"Well?" Lin raised an eyebrow impatiently. "What's your next trick? I'm waiting."

Kojima unrolled his scroll again and smiled. Making a tiger seal this time, he aimed the scroll at Lin again. "Kuchiyose: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!" He shouted.

"_Another fireball? What's he up to now? He knows that won't work..._" He thought to himself as the seal on the scroll once again glowed it's red shine. To his surprise, instead of a single fireball flying out of it, this time it had changed to a continuous stream of fire. "_Was that what the tiger seal was about_?" Lin thought, gritting his teeth as a bit of fire seared his arm mid-Shunshin. Landing on the tree, Lin observed his opponent carefully.

The key was that scroll of his. As long as he had that, he could attack from medium range and close range with his ninjutsu and weapon summoning, respectively. Without his scroll, he'd be without a proper weapon to fight him with. But to slash through that scroll would be...a little too much. He'd just need to tamper with that seal so no more of those pesky summonings could occur again. And he had the perfect idea to do that. Wiping off a bit of blood from his arm, he lined it along the blade. He'd have to do this quickly, though. If he was too slow in executing the plan, the blood would dry. He had one shot at this, and he couldn't afford to mess up.

In quick burst of Shunshin, Lin disappeared from the tree, darting towards Kojima. The boy could not actually track Lin's movements, but he knew he was going to be heading towards himself; he'd probably figured out the key to taking him out was the force the actual person into combat. Quickly, he raised his scroll in preparation for defense...

"*Iron Whirlwind Technique*!" Immediately, Kojima's sight was filled with a lightning speed flurry of his opponent's swords; like a...a whirlwind of blades. Quickly, the speedy maneuver forced him onto the defensive, and he quickly retreated back to the tree with a Shunshin. As the smoke dispersed, Kojima saw the smiling figure of Lin looking up at him. "How was that?" He asked, grinning.

"N-not bad," Kojima panted. "Aiming for me wasn't a bad idea, but you weren't fast enough, I'm afraid!"

"Oh, wasn't I?" Lin raised an eyebrow, and sheathed both sabres. "Check your scroll."

"_Huh? Why is he sheathing his weapons? And what did he mean by check my scroll.._.?" Kojima wondered, and turned his scroll around. Across the seal where his weapons and techniques were summoned, was a neat splatter of blood directly on the 'summon' kanji. "Ah...the blood from back then. Dammit, I guess it's your win."

Lin nodded. "That it is. But it was a good fight, Kojima-san," He smiled, appearing next to him on the tree branch and reached out his hand. "Let's do it again sometime."

"Yes," Kojima nodded in agreement and took his hand. "Yeah, we should!"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 9, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery and Inori Kazuyai
Kirigakure's Training Grounds
[Strength 1/6]
---*

The youth was within the training grounds of these misty lands. His cloak was neatly place upon a branch next to the young girl named Inori Kazuyai, his right arm was spinning in a circular motion, he was warming up his muscles before he commenced his exercises for his strength. Inori sat upon a small rock as she witnessed the shirtless Ivery prepare himself, he snapped his neck and he started to lay up side down on the earth beneath his feet, he was facing the young lass, his head lifted as he placed his hands on shoulder level, his feet were together and his chest met the earth, releasing a long burst of breath he soon pushed himself upwards utilizing the strength he built upon his hands and then lowering himself slowly, feeling as the muscles started to burn. 

"How many push-ups are you gonna do?"

"As many as I can."

"There's isn't a specific number?"

"Nope. Just until I feel I can't do anymore."

"Isn't that dangerous?"

"I don't think so."

The youth continued to push up slowly and go down slowly, he didn't hurry the process as to him, the slower he could do it, the more his muscles would mature. He continued to count the number of push-ups he managed to do. Slowly he felt his arms and chest become slightly heavy, this was good. As the slight pain continued to increase he would develop his body further. He would soon become much stronger than what he had already achieve during the past training sessions with the men of Black.

*--Eight-----Nine------Ten------Eleven------Twelve----*

His muscles clenched and his biceps were marking themselves, his eyes were placed on Inori who witnessed as he continued his exercise training. Her eyes were placed upon his, his head was firm and not a single sign of weariness seem to be plastered upon his face. It was impressive, but at the same time he had only begun to work out. He continued to count, the girl watching him. He opened his mouth and said.

"You can go out if you want."

"Aren't you suppose to look after me no matter what?"

"Yeah, but I'm not your parole officer. I'm just your guardian."

"It's fine. Kiri isn't very interesting anyway."

"That's true. It's pretty boring and the overall climate isn't really soothing isn't it?"

"Right. I wonder if the other lands are like this."

"Who knows? I never been outside of Kiri other than Yukigakure."

*-Twenty-----Twenty-One------Twenty-Two-----Twenty-Three----*

He continued on his own steady pace, his muscles felt tired, his arms continued to become heavier, but his mien was as if nothing happened. He had not yet broken a sweat, but he could feel his muscles burn, his mind was at ease, this was a routine that every shinobi had to undergo. He would not become stronger with force of will alone. He continued to slow the pace, the muscles were burning, his lugs were becoming heavy, but this was good. Weak as he might be, this was not even half of what he could do. His body started to become sweatier as he continued to chat with Inori.

"Yukigakure? Land of Snow, huh? I always wanted to go there."

"Yeah, it's a pretty beautiful place. The snow covers the lands and veils it in that shade of white purity. I hope you like the cold though, it's pretty rough up there."

"I wouldn't mind it. I like snow."

"Yeah, that's what they all say."

"Are you mocking me?"

"Make out of that what you want."

"Hey!"

*--Thirty-Three----Thirty-Four----Thirty-Five----Thirty-Six----Thirty-Seven-*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*End of the 4th round: Finalists decided!!---> Mission IX*

And so here we are surrounding this guy who looks so calm it?s almost makin?me regret to have said this was gonna be a piece of cake. We four were surrounding him waitin?for a good chance to attack but then he raised his hand, we got confused cause of that since we thought he would be the one attacking.

" Thinking about it...better come at me one after another in the same order of turns you took yesterday. Then in pairs and finally all at once. I?ll rate many things from that. You can use everything you have there are no restrictions. "

Now this becomes better...no wait, why am I the last one? Oh well, whatever, it?s not like he?ll be beaten in individual matches, he is supposed to be a jounin so he should know ?bout what he?s saying, right? Going by turns, the first one was Failchi Kazama, I hope this guy gets his ass handed to him instantly. 

Then the fight started. From the beginning that dude displayed speed and physical strength, he started to attack the ref mercilessly even though he wasn?t doing shit to him, seriously is that all your level? haha! loooooser. Daichi kept going at it for twenty minutes, during that time he managed to pull a couple of moves that actually surprised tha adult ninja and even Fuuta and Setsuna such as water clone technique. But man, he barely managed to scratch the clothes of mah pal. His turn ended.

"Tch, "

Second was Setsuna for some reason she followed Kazama?s example and charged at full speed against that dude, it pisses me off! his ways aren?t the only ones there are ya know? She took from behind her waist a couple of swords; by the way she was movin?those things chills ran through mah spine. I seriously wouldn?t like to find a mad silver-haired demon like she in an alley near home...This is tha first time a chick gives me the creeps. Twenty minutes passed as well, her performance was awesome though bein?objective she wasn?t better than the other bastard.

" It?s yer turn pal, show him who ya are! "

I said tryin?to give some confidence to the boy but he most likely didn?t hear. In his case everything was a little different. He started off usin?basic nijutsu everyone learns at the beginning. His timing when passing from ninjutsu to taijutsu and from attack to defense was weird; even Daichi was lookin?at him trying to figure out what was going on. His twenty minutes passed, I was surprised that he was using a wind release technique without usin?hand seals, so that?s how he hit tha pillow without touchin?it, huh?! ya smart ass.

Now it?s mah turn!! The ref was smiling, be it that he expects something cool comin?from me or that he is just underestimating me, I?ll show him who the strongest participant here is. I started off with a couple of kunai and shuriken before rushing at him, he caught all of ?em in mid air and then blocked with ease mah kick only to grab mah ankle. I put mah hands on the floor to to regain some balance and tried to kick the chin of tha dude with mah other leg. He let go of me.

"Tsk, who said this was gonna be a piece of cake?... oh, it was me. "

Just some seconds and he is already showin?me the difference between genin and jounin? Don?t be playin?with me asshat! I charged at him once again sending three kunai as I move. One of them was dodged by him...perfect. Pulling from the string i tied to them, the knife flew back towards the ref, I have him where I wanted! 

" Too easy, kid "

Wait wha-...a slight burning on mah cheek is what I felt, when i realized what was goin?on I found out that the bastard dodged mah kunai and mah own weapon scratched mah cheek, I started to bleed a little.Damn! Ya are asking for it, bro! I didn?t lose time in attacking with everything I had. Using clone technique as a distraction by surrounding him, Mah clones and I attacked; I made sure so mah steps were strong enough to give tha impression we all are real...I was approaching ?im from behind.

" Leaf whirlwind! "

A high kick followed by a low one in succession but, mah first kick was stopped by him and a fist to mah gut took me down. With a few explosions I caused with explosive tags and a bit more of Taijutsu, mah time was over. Only thing I managed to do was to land a good low kick on his leg but it barely did anything.

" Nice performance, brats. Now pair up with someone and fight me again. "

I won?t make this long, it?s even somethin?depressing. I was paired with Fuuta, and Failchi with Setsuna; those two were the first couple to go at it with tha ref. The communication between them was so scarce and their attitudes were so contrasting they messed it up almost instantly. With Fuuta and me wasn?t better, we didn?t even try any kind of team work and due to that the bastard handed our ass pretty badly!! Mah status as the best of the best is startin? to get mocked by all of these peasants. 

The worst thing is that our stamina was gettin?pushed hard by this dude, the four of us were kinda tired already and we still needed to go at him in a four versus one. The fight was so one sided it almost made me puke! He started to get a little serious after a combination between Fuuta and I worked, hitting him. In a matter of two minutes only Failchi and I - it was obvious from tha very beginning- were still standing. Then...

" Well, that?s it! I already decided who will be the finalists. "

We all swallowed. From our point of view we all did  great but it was decision of this pal.

" First. Setsuna, you need to vary your attacks, you are too attached to your swords and it makes easier for an pponent to guess what you are going to do. Fuuta, your abilities are high but the problem is your attitude. If you have no initiative and keep with that indecision, an opponent superior to you can take you down before your realize it. Daichi and Zenki, your abilities are something impressive but you two have a big weakness. Both of you tend to underestimate your foe, a mistake and you may get killed. " 

From a beat up it turned into a lecture? This guy is training us or what? Oh well, at least it finished already...Finished my ass!! Who the hell are the finalists?! Stop beatin?`round tha bush and tell us already buddy. Honestly I think It?s more than obvious that I?m one of those though. Suddenly the ref cleared his throat and adopted a more straight position.

" End of the fourth round! I?ve judged each one of you and decided who is worth of going to the final round. The two finalists are... " 

Waaah!! Why did ya stop?! Don?t keep the suspense for too much pal, I was ?bout to start makin?fun of ?em cause I passed to the finals and ya stop before saying tha names? hurry up dude!

" Zenki Yuuta and Daichi Kazama!! "

We both smiled at the same time and stared at each other. I don?t have the need to hold back then? Nice! Get prepared Failchi, ya?ll receive the greatest beat up of yer entire life, it?ll be so awesome ya?ll even thank me!!
​


----------



## Narurider (Jul 9, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two*

"You have no idea? So you're telling me that you dragged me out here and you don't even know where here is?" Meiko's hands curled into fists and Gadian started to back away. There was very few things that scared Gadian, and an angry Meiko was the only thing scary enough that he could admit he was afraid of. "I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!"

Gadian quickly ducked and Meiko's fist slammed into the tree behind him. He proceeded to run and she proceeded to chase him. Gadian knew that she would catch him for one very simple reason. She was faster than him. This meant that with seconds of the chase beginning, she'd caught up to him and proceeded to tackle him to the ground. She then placed herself on top of him and cracked her knuckles.

"Meiko, calm down! I'm sure we'll find our way back if you don't kill me!" She ignored this and pulled back her fist. Gadian closed his eyes and waited for her to punch him. Instead he felt her get off him. He opened his eyes and saw the look of terror in her eyes. "Meiko, what is it?"

"The question you should be asking is who is it, boy." Gadian's eyes widened and he was on his feet in seconds. That voice...that gentle voice that belonged to a very ungentle man. That voice...*his* voice. He turned to face Kashin. 

"You...how did you know we were here?" Kashin ignored the question, merely threw a sword at Gadian and charged. Gadian caught it and barely managed to block Kashin's sudden attack. He knew he couldn't win in a swordfight with this guy. That had been made very clear last time. But even if he didn't use the sword, Kashin still would. Then he'd be cut in half, or something along those lines. He couldn't think of any scenario where he'd win this fight.

Kashin swung at him but as Gadian went to block, he disappeared. Just like he had last time. Gadian twirled around and swung his sword in an upwards arc. His sword cut a bloody line from the just above Kashin's waist to his shoulder. Kashin's eyes widened. He couldn't believe that this boy had actually injured him. He was surprised even further by what came next.

Gadian delivered a swift upper kick, that launched Kashin into the air. Then he proceeded to follow Kashin into the air, closely matching his body's movement. This meant he was right underneath Kashin. He swung his sword and it carved through Kashin's body. There was no way he could have survived that! Gadian had actually won...


----------



## Chronos (Jul 9, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery and Inori Kazuyai
Kirigakure's Training Grounds
[Strength 2/6]
---*

The duo continued their chat. Kaito heavily training his upper body by executing a series of push-ups. His body felt tense, his muscles were being pushed to their limit. The youth eyes however where locked straight on the girl's crimson eyes. They radiated a certain beauty, one that could cause many men to be at awe. The Ivery's arms continued to force the weight of his boy to lift from the earth's slight pull. He felt his body become heavier with each passing push.

*--Fifty----Fifty-One-----Fifty-Two----Fifty-Three----*

Inori watch him as he continued, he hand place under her chin and her body was leaning forward. Her shoulder placed on her lap witnessing the hard work Kaito underwent to become stronger. It seemed odd that this child radiated a slight aura of confidence, determination brew through his very soul. It was interesting, she was not bored watching him push himself to new lengths.

"You know. It's getting kinda odd you just staring at me like that." 

"Well, I have nothing else to do." 

"Right. Keep talking to me then. Anything specific you want to know about me?" 

The girl tilted her head, her index finger pressed down on her temple, her eyes rolled a bit as she released a slight 'hmmm' sound. Kaito continued to count the number of push-ups he achieved to finish. At this moment he would believe his hands would give out on him, but this was just a negative thought so he quickly brushed it off with ease. 

*---Sixty-Nine-----Seventy----- Seventy-One--- Seventy-Two---*

"Oh, tell me what's you skill set."

"My Skill set?"

She nodded in agreement. Her hand once more was place on her lap holding her chin as she stared at young Ivery eyes, awaiting his response. Well, it was rather strange she would ask, I wonder what would bring up the question? Kaito thought as he started to move his lips.

"I'm and Ice release wielder. I'm pretty nimble on my feet however, my stamina isn't too great. I'm a good archer and I'm fairly well with taijutsu. I'm not too good on genjutsu though, in fact i would say it's my  weakest side." 

"You seem well on your feet. However, you're still genin. I don't expect much." 

"I would appreciate if you wouldn't.  Wouldn't like to disappoint the young lady." 

"You're mocking me again aren't you?" 

"Not at all." 

*----Ninety-Eight-----Ninety-Nine--------One-Hundred*

The young Knight finally stood from the ground. Finishing the first portion of his strength training. He started to stretch one again. he could feel his hands and chest beat slightly, his heart pounded a few miles faster than before. He bent his neck a few times before he started marching to his next work out. He laid on his back, he lifted his knees and the tip of his fingers were placed on his temple. His release a slight gust of breath before starting to work his abdominal area. 

"You still haven't finished." 

"Nope."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Zenki vs Daichi. Battle begins! ---> Mission X*

Yay! finally the match I was waitin?for is here! I wouldn?t have minded if mah opponent for the finals was Setsuna or Fuuta but honestly I feel like I wouldn?t have been as satisfied as I?ll be after mah victory if any of those two was tha one to fight me in the final round. After he announced that the powerful me and Failchi were the ones passing to the last fight, the ref also said that we would be having an hour and a half to recover from the 4th round. Right now I?m filling mah stomach with tha delicious food offered by the owner of this mansion, fortress whateva it is.

Eatin?together with me are Setsuna and Fuuta. That Daichi pal just ate enough and then left probably to warm up before our battle starts. I think i should do somethin?similar, don?t wanna get surprised by anything he may throw at me.

" So you think you can win, or Daichi Kazama will be kicking your ass? "

That?s what she asked... I almost spat out mah food after the question! Seriously gal, obvious questions like that must not be asked when a superior being like mahself is enjoying his meal. After recovering from almost suffocatin?with the steak I had in mah mouth, I answered her properly.

" C?mmon babe, Isn?t it obvious? the great Zenki yuuta is takin?home that statue! " I replied while smiling before drinking mah tea, there?s no freakin?way that blue-haired rascal can match up to me...At least that?s what I think so leave me alone if ya think other way.

" I-I think it will be hard for you too. He has been in first place since the tournament stated. " 

That?s what Fuuta told me. Damn ya, kid! That gloominess is what made ya fail at getting to the final round against me! With mah marvelous speed which can reahc the speed of light in an instant, I finished mah food. I still have half an hour before the match starts.

" Hah! Just watch me beating his ass. Now I?m gonna take a walk and then warm up a little. "  With that I left tha dining hall.

" He is quite the pretentious boy! "

" H-he seems to be confident in himself. "
------------------------
The thirty minutes that were left before the match were over now. I was in front of mah opponent, I?m smiling, why? cause I know I can win. He is doing the same, as if he thinks he has a chance. I?m winning this tourney, pal!

" Final match of the tournament. Daichi Kazama vs Zenki Yuuta. There?s no time limit for the fight nor any restriction; the one who knocks out his opponent or makes him surrender, wins. "

Great! Easy rules just as I like ?em. I?ll make sure this gets funny, however I won?t be able to narrate what?s goin?on here, bro. I need to concentrate. 

" Ready...GO!!! "​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 9, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery and Inori Kazuyai
Kirigakure's Training Grounds
[Strength 3/6]
---*

The young knight continue to lift his upper body towards his lifted knees. The young man's muscle burning ha now course towards the abdomen area. Which each passing lift he did, the more the burning increased, the more he felt as if his muscles were tightening, his blood was pumping, his eyes demonstrated a slight amount of determination. His stomach tighten with each passing number, he felt his abs slowly becoming thicker, stronger, heavier. The young lass named Inori continued to witness as the young knight continued his daily training.

His breath were becoming heavier with each lift, sweat started to pour from not only his hea but from his hole body. His muscles clenched tightly defining them nicely upon his flesh. The Ivery continued with his exercise.

*-Twenty--Twenty-One--Twenty-Two*

However these were faster, he built up more speed than before. However still at a steady pace, the youth awaited for his body to tell him when to stop. Inori opened her mouth once again, expressing to Kaito. 

"I suppose this doesn't have a certain number either right?"

"Not at all. All my training session are until my body gives out." 

"I'm telling you that's dangerous." 

"I don't think so." 

This child was stubborn. He did not want to think his action through, but then again he is used to the harsh training life. Shinobi are to train not only their physical strength, but as well as their mental strength. A ninja who cannot prove his worth, can never be deemed as prominent, this child wanted to become that Shinobi that would one that show the world what true effort and dedication would accomplish, but nevertheless White needed to pay for their devious deeds. All this sweat that drop from his very flesh is all the displayed effort of something that would one that day be used to bring upon White's the demise of ever laying a finger on the Ivery clans people. This cause the young child to become much more determine, the blood lust that coursed through his system was like steroids to him. It would help him become stronger.

*--Fifty--Fifty-One--Fifty-Two-- *


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 9, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara was so weary her hand slipped away from Adieu's as she closed her eyes for a moment as she lost Adieu. To her it was no problem, she would just retrace her footprints. The other options she could do were ask someone to give her directions to the Administration Building or buy a map. Adara walked along instill she found a bench as she saw it was getting darker by the moment. She looked into the sky as she saw the first star of tonight. The star sundly disappeared as Adara was wondering why the bright north star just vanished, then her question was answer by a clap of thunder as the first few raindrops hit her white hair.

She ran into a random building for shelter, it was better for her to sneak around in the shadows. Someone spotted her and froze up like the person just saw a ghost. Adara just smiled as the person could not say anything else. Adara like this game, she started to sound like a ghost at Halloween. She giggle as she sneaks around the house, she sneaks into a bathroom to dry herself off without taking off her clothes. She shook off the water from her hair and left the bathroom. She was wondering how her friend Adieu was holding up in this weather and found shelter somewhere. It was so quiet set for the pitter patter of the rain on the roof. Was anyone was around who actually lived here? Adara sat down on a couch curled up in a ball and closed her eyes for a moment as she heard the creaking sound of a mysterious sound.

She thought it was only in her mind that she was just hearing stuff or was it her mind trying to tell her something. To her it was better to enbrace darkness for now as it was another comfort with the soothing sound of the sound of the rain. Adara was hoping she could get her energy back up and also not to get another fever. She turned as her back was turned to whoever enter as she sneezed in her sleep.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama
$-Ha*

Tetsuya circled around her macabre prey, Retsu's movements were off kilter and added a layer of unpredictability. Tetsuya's steps lacked much depth completely replete of gravity. The perimeter she made was perfectly affixed to a range where Retsu would not be able to readily strike at her without moving forward and creating an opening. The Mugenshi did not know her opponent's strengths but was confident in her ability to get into its guard and around his strikes. She still had that...

Tetsuya continued to flit around Retsu. This was the first phase of the battle. Posturing. The game within the game, which created building blocks for the future outcome. Her benefactors had told her what she was fighting a being that was evil coalesced into a mass of seething hatred. This was not a human Tetsuya found herself against and one false move... She wouldn't make a mistake...

*Kukuku*

The Viper stopped moving she had gone too far, the mountains edge was at her back. Retsu had lured her here to cut off the attacking lanes. The unpredictable lithe movements had created a mystique around the jinchuuriki something that made it seem more like an apparition than a mortal. This was a trap? No this was the trap within a trap. 

*SECOND PHASE...BLOW ENGAGE










*

Tetsuya dashed forward a dust cloud all that was left in her wake. In the blink of an eye she cut down the distance between her and Retsu breaking into her orbit. The Viper ripped her right arm upward throwing all of her weight and momentum as she drilled her fist into Retsu's gut. Tetsuya could feel her opponent’s internal structure bend and contort around her blow. Time stopped as realization set in, Retsu did budge. 

*CRACK*

Tetsuya brought her left elbow down driving it into his spine. A thunderous blow that would fell a kodiak bear but she just stood there not relenting. Anger and frustration started to take hold of the Viper as she dislodged her armaments from Retsu's form. The beast simply tilted its head to the side unemotionally almost as if to incense Tetsuya purposefully.  It worked. 

*CRACK*

Tetsuya grabbed him by the back of the head driving her right elbow into its skull with booming force. 

*CRACK....CRACK....CRACK...CRACK*

It wasn't enough to sate her anger no now Tetsuya couldn't see straight as she continue to light Retsu up with elbow after elbow. She wanted to hear this subhuman's brain rattle against its cerebellum. To hear it cry in pain as she beat his bloody skull into a red mist. Murder had taken root in the depths of this dark soul.

*CRACK....CRACK...CRACK...CRACK...
*
Ten viscous elbow thrashes to the side of its head and still it did nothing. The tumult of the blows just rolled off of this deadman. The white haired girl rose up driving her knee cap into his jaw with cerebral precision and hellacious impact but it simply stood downwind not yielding. With a roar Tetsuya clasped her fist together and hammered down on Retsu the force finally causing the Chomei's container's knees to give a slight bend. This time she swung upward and through his body causing him to move back a step. The guard of this thing had been broken. Tetsuya saw her opportunity to gain ground spinning to gather momentum as she drove her right backhand into the side of Retsu's face causing him to stagger to the side. The young Mugenshi maiden stepped forward and threw her body into a wild left handed haymaker causing Retsu to clutch at the ground for balance and for her to land on the ground. The white haired girl pushed herself off the ground cocking her leg back as she prepared to punt Retsu in the side of the head.

*SQUELCH*

Tetsuya's eyes widen with shock, as her back is now parallel to the ground, she's falling. She slipped? A shinobi of her class slipped as she was going for the decisive strike in real combat. Pathetic. Her fall was cushioned by, of all things, mud. Then it dawned on her when Retsu touched the ground this was...

*EARTH FLOW RIVER*

Tetsuya got to her feet but Retsu was nowhere in sight. A person with the stamina of one of the most unholy beings known to this mortal coil, a Jinchuuriki, could recover in moments from an onslaught like the one Tetsuya rattled off. This battle was now in Retsu's counterattack. This was the...

*THIRD PHASE*​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Zenki vs Daichi I ---> Mission XI*

" Ready...GO!!! "

The voice of the referee got to the ears of both combatants and the expectators of the final round of the tournament where a very valuable statue, made by a vastly recognized sculptor, was the prize for the winner. Zenki Yuuta entered this tournament as the first "important" mission he was allowed to handle alone. The sound announcing the starting point of the match reached him in a moment and by the way it looked like, it also reached his foe without any trouble.

Both genin darted towards each other at a speed considered excellent for boys of their age. As if they were reading the mind of the other, Zenki and Daichi took out a Kunai in the middle of the rush; they wielded it properly with a very tight grip so they would be able to measure each other?s strength without losing terrain.

*KACHIN!!*

The contact of the metal weapons released a loud sound and together with it sparks due to the friction. The Yuuta and Kazama stayed there for seconds trying to push back the opponent in front of them, they were almost equal with the blue-haired genin getting the upper hand for instants. When they realized none of them would step back, they opted to free one of their hands.

*BAM!*

This time the sound effect caused by the fists of the young men crossing and colliding with the face of the foe. Neither Zenki nor Daichi moved from their spot, even though part of their bodies were being pushed back by the strength of the attack, their eyes were still fixated on the lad before them. With a fast reaction they jumped and landed ten meters from the edges of the platform. The distance between them was a reach of 20 meters. 

" Nice! Seems like ya aren?t all talk, dude. " 

The boy with the goggles praised his opponent with a sarcastic voice. The guy facing him in battle smiled too.

" Looks like you may entertain me a little. " was the reply from the water release user.

Suddenly they took out an amount of ten shuriken each and launched them.​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 10, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery and Inori Kazuyai
Kirigakure's Training Grounds
[Strength 4/6]
---*

*--Eighty--Eighty-One--Eighty-Two---*

The young knight continued with his daily strength training. His muscles felt as if they were on fire, but this was a good thing, by exercising with such vigor the young Ivery would achieve his goal of annihilating White's filth. Inori noticed his resolve grow, it seemed the more his thoughts whirled around the subject the more his will to see this through grew. The lad of land of Ice hasn't even told her about what was his goal in life, in truth, he wouldn't even mention it. He danced around the subject, she was hesitant to ask, they had only just met. She sat silently in the corner, witnessing the young boy continue his work out.

*---One-hundred and one--- One-hundred and two---*

The memories of his dark past started to emanate. His eyes pictured those horrid times, wherein he was but a worthless kid, in fact the thought of worthlessness he felt had not lifted since he was buried within the bodies of his clan mates. The image continued to burn in his subconsciousness, the anger that built every time he witnessed a men of white forced caused his to clench his teeth, his exercise become faster, rougher. His body continued to lift to a faster speed, this time he wasn't steady, his body forcefully lifted the moment his back touched the earth beneath him, soon the count had increased by ten, twenty, thirty, within a few minutes he had already reached two-hundred. Inori eyes, focused on his resolve, it was impressive, it seemed she was curious about what ran through his mind, but his eyes radiated anger, it caused her to built slight fear. 

Kaito had his deathly stare within his eyes, blood lust coursed through his system, his stomach started to not burn, but cause him pain, the muscles seemed to have reached their limit, once this happened Kaito stopped and slammed his back towards the earth. His panting had worsen, they were heavier and it seemed his stamina had been drained out. He steadied his breath and pulled his head back, meeting the eyes of the young lass.

"Sorry you had to see that."

"...What was that?"

"What happens when a kind's mind finds his corrupted resolve."  

A sudden chill brew on her spine. The child was slightly terrifying, but she did not express it, her mind thought she should run, but her heart told her otherwise, at times, the mind is the best tool... but for it seemed to feel the other way around. 

"You're not done right?"

"There's on more thing to do."

"Okay... Hey...?

"Yeah?"

"Well... Never mind."


----------



## Narurider (Jul 10, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two*

Gadian's eyes widened as the clone above him dispersed. If that was a clone, then where was Kashin? Gadian landed and turned to Meiko. Kashin had his sword at her throat. It would take only one small movement for him to kill her. But he wouldn't actually kill her...would he? Gadian remembered Kashin's words from the last fight. And realised that this man would kill her if it meant he could hurt Gadian.

"I don't suppose you're going to just let her go?" Kashin simply shoke his head. Gadian had thought as much. Now he had to think of a way to get Kashin's sword away from her throat without accidentally killing her. That was going to be very hard to do. Unless... "I see you're not against killing innocent people in fights. Even when it's supposed to be one-on-one. I didn't know you were that much of a coward!"

"Coward? I'm no coward, I'm just-"

"You're just a coward. Are you really that scared I might beat you, that you have pull something like this? What happened to the man that said I had no chance of winning? Are you afraid I might actually win...or are you afraid Biādo might come to my rescue again? You're a scaredy-cat!" Kashin growled at this and his sword went to his side as he pushed Meiko out of his way. He wanted to rip Gadian apart. He swung wildly at the boy, who calmly blocked every swing. The boy then proceeded to duck under one of his swings, go slightly to the side and slice through his side. The scream of pain that left Kashin's mouth was that of a wounded animal.

"You little bastard! I should tear you limb from limb!" Kashin's rage was quickly getting the better of him. In his previous fight, he'd controlled his rage and wielded his sword like a true master of the sword. But now he was reduced to swinging wildly, like this boy had done in their last fight, while this boy merely stood his ground and blocked before countering in a manner very similarly to how Kashin had previously done. Kashin had to focus and use the boy's protective nature to his advantage. "Or...maybe I'll just kill her instead!"

Kashin swung at Gadian one last time, putting enough force in the swing to push the boy back, before charging at Meiko. Meiko had proven so far to be a girl unworthy of being called a shinobi and merely watched her friend as he put his life on the line for her. She never once interfered and that was exactly what Kashin had expected her to do this time as well. But instead of his sword burying itself in either the cowardly crybaby or her valiant protector rushing to her aid, it struck the tree directly behind the girl. Meiko herself had ducked, and proceeded to thrust her kunai into Kashin's chest.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2012)

Lin Yao:
*Meeting with Adara Murray
Konoha**

---*

"_Such foul weather_," Lin thought to himself as he walked him, drenched in the rain. As he continued on his way home, he spotted a small, and rather run down house, in which a single light was turned on. "_Is someone taking shelter there? Better go check it out.._."

From up close, the house looked even creepier. The walls were run down, and the house itself seemed to shake as the heavens above roared with thunder. He heard footsteps. "_There *is* someone in there..._" He raised an eyebrow and decided to follow the source of the footsteps. Gradually, the footsteps grew louder and louder...

Until he got to the source. As he turned a corner, a flash of lightning occurred, lighting up the hall for one quick instant, and revealing to Lin a pale and almost ghost-like figure. Immediately, it ran off deeper into the building, and gulping, Lin followed. "Who was that?" He mumbled, taking out his swords.

---

A sneeze. He heard a sneeze coming from a nearby room. Tentatively, Lin approached it and opened the door, revealing a petite and pale looking girl lying on the floor. Raising an eyebrow, Lin relaxed and sheathed his swords.

"Hey," Lin greeted. "What's a pretty looking girl like you doing here? You'll catch a cold like that." He smiled, taking off his coat and putting it over her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Zenki vs Daichi II ---> Mission XII*

*CHIN!*

The sound was proof of the dozens of shuriken inercepting each other in mid air giving way to the contenders to run towards the center of the platform where as soon as they noticed they could reach the oponent, threw their fists at the face of the one in front. This time the result of the exchange was different from the last one; Zenki and Daichi managed to escape from the damage that could have been inflicted to them with a quick reaction of their heads.

But they didn?t stop there, immediately the brown-haired kid from Fuzen threw a high kick. Kazama ducked immediately before trying to counter with an upper cut which Zenki avoided by pulling his body back. A one-two fist combo forcing Daichi to put his arms in front of him as defense left him open for Yuuta?s knee to enter in range and fit in the blue-haired?s stomach. An unexpected blow to his liver pushed the genin with red shirt away only some feet before the water release user could charge at him again.

Daichi fiercely attacked, various mid high kicks to his overconfident opponent made Zenki to start defending faster. Reacting to the attacks of a boy who was physically slightly stronger and faster than him wasn?t a piece of cake even for him. Watching clearly the next kick, the fire release user raised his knee hitting Daichi?s leg pushing up so he could duck; once the attack was dodged he proceeded to reach a position jus next to his foe before hitting his ankle with his own heel making the green-eyed shinobi to lose balance. The next thing Daichi Kazama knew was that a left fist accross his face knocked him down before he would roll and stand up two meters away from Zenki.  

The lad with white outfit passed his hand over his lower lip to see if there was blood coming out." That?s not enough to beat me...not even close. "his words so his opponent would realize that he must do more than that if he was thinking about defeating him in that fight.

" Heh! That?s mah line, pal. This is only tha warm up for me. "

Zenki stopped talking and then rushed at full speed  in straight line as if he were an arrow. A high and then a low kick alternating this pattern repeatedly he started to push back his opponent, " Leaf Whirlwind!! "that was the name of the technique. Daichi saw it when the goggles-boy used it against the referee in the past round but that didn?t mean he would be able to get away from the attack as easily as the jounin did.

" Got you!

A high kick coming from the left was what Kazama blocked and then caught. Once he was sure of his grip on Yuuta?s leg he started to spin as fast as he could before launching the cap-boy five meters away. He didn?t stop to catch his breath, before Zenki could come back attacking, Daichi took from his waist a water bottle which he crushed and let the liquid to spread over the platform, moments later the liquid turned into a copy of him.

" That was also warm up for me. "The spiky haired boy told Zenki those words with a big smile. Now it was two vs one.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 10, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara was in a light sleep as she slept with one ear open. She thought she heard footsteps or was it in her dream. She stirred as someone put something over her body; to her it felt warm and fuzzy to her. She opens her eyes as she saw a guy standing over her with muscles and fringe over his eyes. To her he was not a threat as it was not necessary to reach for her scalpel. She pulled herself into a sitting position as she smiled at the guy as she pushed one side of her hair out of one side of her face. She was surprise that someone else was here as well, that would be odd for anyone to follow her. May because of her weird looking clothes;

"Hey, I came here for shelter from the storm. I think it is too late for that. Do you have time for a long story that maybe short? Do you have any hot coco on you to chase away the chills?"

She guessed it was rude to keep staring at someone; she looked away as she sneezed again. She could tell this guy was being kind maybe he would invite her to stay with him for the night in this weather. If she was feeling much better she would give him a hug. She did not want to get anyone sick right now only when she just met someone new. She scooted over to invite the guy to sit next to her or she guessed he had other plans on his mind. She felt the draft; she was not going through any of the pockets of the jacket to not know what she finds. She just wipes her nose on the sleeve. She smelt his scent on the sleeve. To her it would be a bad idea if he smelled her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Zenki vs Daichi III ---> Mission XIII*

Zenki stood up, his eyes focused on the water clone that his rival created a moment ago; he smiled at the thought of being underestimated again, it was not like he couldn?t take on the two of them, he was starting to get a little angry. Realizing the situation he was in, Yuuta knew he had to change his battle plan; using taijutsu in a two vs one battle would only make him look like a fool who has decided to get in a bad situation all by himself. 

" So, this is yer secret move supposed to take me out? Ya?re makin?it too easy for me, bro. "

It was not a bluff, he only said what his brain was thinking in that moment even in the apparently disadvantageous scenery he was in. A couple of hand signs and a bunch of seven clones surrounded the pair of blue-haired genin; it was obvious that those clones were nothing but mere images created for the sake of distraction but even with that Daichi decided to follow the game. The squad of goggle-boys instantly launched bunch of kunais coming from all directions towards the pair, Kazama and his copy jumped high, a height of around ten meters avoiding the weapons as the images disappeared.

" Now what? That didn?t work, fool. "

" Oh yes, it worked! "

The voice from the shinobi of Fuzen came from behind him, the guy in white clothes only was able to turn his head to see how his opponent was exchanging blows with his clone, by the time the gravity made its job and they started to fall, a kunai to the belly of the copy was enough to get rid of it. The action didn?t stop there since they didn?t wait to land completely, as soon as one of their feet touched the platform both young men rocketed themselves against each other.

" *COUGH*...!! "

Kazama?s feet hit milimeters below the chest of the brown-haired kid who wasn?t able to retain the air in his lungs after the kick. The strenght of the attack sent him flying and then rolling back around five meters before stopping.

" You aren?t all that strong, why don?t you surrender and then we go eat something at the dining hall, loser?  "

" ....Ya see...I would love to do that but winning comes first, retard. "

Pointing at the foot of the guy, a string was tied to it. Kazama opened his eyes by the shock of not noticing when the boy with yellow T-shirt had time to do that, but he didn?t have time to space out thinking about it, without any warning Zenki pulled of the string with all of his strength causing the fall of his foe before launching himself at him.

" So what do ya say? why don?t ya surrender and we go eat somethin? at tha dining room while celebrating mah victory!? "this time is what he said as he was falling rapidly with his fist ready to knock him out.​


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 11, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Mizu no Kuni - The Land of Water*
_...Amongst the waves..._​
_''It's to survive.''_

The answer echoed inside of Kosuke's skull. The boy contemplated if there was any deeper meaning to it, or if the objective was really as simple as it sounded. They were being taken to an island, off the coast of Kirigakure, to participate in a _survival exercise_? Yet, by Shobu's own admission there were details that remained hidden from them thus far, known only by the commander. While it was still an enigma in the genin's mind, it offered a small bit of reassurance. At least there was a plan of some sort.

''...As long as it doesn't end up like some crappy horror movie rip-off.''

His reply made, Kosuke leaned back against the edge of the ferry, staring upwards towards the sky as the ocean rushed underneath his head. A bit more discussion had been had, and again Kosuke found himself disturbed by ''The Kid''. The accent he possessed was nothing like anything he had heard before in Kirigakure. He had an attention to detail like that, after all it was his duty. In a world where your best friend can be the village traitor, or have his appearance stolen by an enemy ninja.. you had to take note of these things. Still, Shobu seemed to trust the lad, and as his commanding officer it was Kosuke's job to trust him. By extension, he had to withdraw his suspicions.

Or, at least... keep them hidden.

Everyone then began to introduce themselves, and the Riumi child waited til the others had gone before him, ''I'm Kosuke... obviously. Riumi Kosuke.'' he uttered, not bothering to look at his fellow members of Black, keeping his gaze fixated on the heavens.


_Against what, must we survive?_


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki*
*~A Feeling of Unease~*

Quickly, even after her introduction to Amata's mother, Ajimu felt a little better. She knew she couldn't doubt the fact that Amata, being such a nice guy, had amazing and kind parents as well. All this time she worried about being rejected, but that fear seemed to no longer exist. Well that was until Amata's father was mentioned.
​ 
Just by bringing him up made the tension in the room skyrocket, Ajimu wasn't sure whether to try and stand bravely, and await the mans judgement, or to crawl under the nearest furniture, and to find the smallest crevice so she could hide herself.

But before she knew it the man himself appeared; and he was sure straight to the point. One of her main fears, that they would take her company the wrong way, was seen by his father; a fear she wished never came to pass.

Secondly not only did he insult her by calling her a whore, he also essentially called her a second rate shinobi compared to the Minami Clan, by being a 'Kirigakure Shinobi'. 

But quickly enough he decided to allow her to have her own room; which she had been grateful for. However before the three completely parted for Amata to show her to her room Ajimu thanked the owners of this home, putting more effort towards Amata's mom than his dad. 

On the way to her room all she could think about was how Amata's dad treated her. Was she really a second rate shinobi? Was the Minami clan extremely amazing? Did she not deserve to be in their presence in the slightest?

All her thoughts washed away when Amata told her they finally arrived. Opening the door she could see inside that it was a bit messy but great enough, she hadn't had a true room to herself since her house burnt down.

A smile widened on her face as she hurriedly danced into the room, trying to look at every single detail without taking too long. After a few seconds though she turned towards Amata, asking:


"Thank you so much Amata, this means a lot, giving me my own room. But is there anything else you want to show me, or introduce me to? If not then can the three of us travel around the village? I'd really like that!"

She knew she was being a little demanding as the guest but she couldn't help it, finding the animal and simply having a good time couldn't wait!​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 12, 2012)

Lin Yao:
*Meeting with Adara Murray
Konoha**

---*

"_What a strange girl. If she was looking for shelter, why not just go back home? Or...does she not have a home? That could be a possibility, but she didn't look homeless_..." Lin wondered to himself, taking care not to stare for too long in fear of appearing rude to a lady. "Why not just go back home then? This place isn't exactly...warm."

He resisted a shiver, and scratched his head. Oh, damn, he'd forgotten his manners in all his curiosity and questioning. Smiling, he introduced himself: "Oh, sorry. My name is Lin Yao, of the Yao clan. Perhaps you've heard of me?" Well, of course she had. Right? Every person, let alone girl, in the village that was within his age group knew he was. Or so he liked to think. Though, in truth, his fantasies were not far from the truth. 

The rain was slowing down now, the pitter patter rhythm on the roof-top and ceiling was gradually becoming less frequent, and less loud, and the roar of thunder could only be heard every few minutes instead of every few seconds. Perhaps it was safe to go outside now?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Zenki vs Daichi IV ---> Mission XIV*

He was getting closer and closer, his fist was ready to deal the finishing blow that would lead him to the victory. His eyes never left those of his opponent as he was falling, what Zenki saw in Daichi?s eyes was not worry nor nervousness; the blue-haired guy looked calm despite the situation he was in. It was then when the hands of the green-eyed started to move making hand signs, he grinned.

*POOF!*

A cloud of smoke appeared where Daichi was supposed to be just one meter before Yuuta could reach him, instead of his body a log with a tag placed on it." Crap! " was what came from the mouth of the genin when he realized that he fell in the trap of his enemy. Zenki started to perform hand signs too, trying to find  a way to escape from the incoming explosion.

*KA-BOOM!!!*

The explosion was released creating a burst of wind and smoke which kept the expectators from seeing what was going on inside the darkness. Meanwhile in the middle of the cloud of smoke,  Daichi Kazama and Zenki Yuuta kept up with their battle. Punches and kicks that were either blocked or dodged with relative ease as they were trying to push the opponent into a corner. But How did Zenki escaped? easy, he did the same trick as his foe and used the Body Replacement Technique to get away, actually what was burning due to the explosion instead of him was his pair of gloves. 

" You still don?t go down! Give up already! "

" Fuck off! I?ll kick yer ass!! "

*Kachin!!*

The same metallic noise that has been heard a few times already during the battle was heard this time too as the screen caused by the detonation of the explosive tag was starting to fade away. Once the impediment for the sight for the expectators disappeared what they saw was Zenki Yuuta in a bad situation; the brown-haired kid was surrounded by three Daichis. The blue-haired boy got enough chakra to make other two clones but he was almost drained.

" *pant*...So, you will still go at it?...*pant* "

" Come at me dude, I?ll show ya the difference between the all mighty me and a chump like ya. "

And it started. The exchange of blows began with a decent speed, at the beginning Zenki was managing to defend but he was getting slower while being attacked from three different sides, for every two hits he connected he received five, most of his body was getting pummeled. A fist to his face sent him rolling five meters, this time the three guys in front of him waited for him to stand up.

" Tsk, makin?fun of me... "

He didn?t waste time and charged against the enemy, only to get surrounded for a second time however," Screw ya. " five Kunai with explosive tags were what he threw at the ground before jumping high. The clones and the original Kazama jumped back in different directions, spliting up.

*BOOOM BOOOM BOOOM!!*

A new smoke screen even bigger and darker appeared on the platform. When he landed, Zenki took the oportunity to start hunting. He didn?t have much time before the smoke would go away and the three guys would gather again to gang up on him; the goggle-boy found one of the clones without trouble however he met him face to face and a new fight took place. The muscles of the shinobi from Fuzen were already telling him to stop but he did his best to ignore it, if he stopped for an instant he would go down for sure.

A breeze took the smoke with it so everyone else would witness Zenki getting rid of a clone by cutting it?s neck with a knife. He was already tired, if the battle lasted too long he wouldn?t be able to win. In the moment Daichi and his clone noticed Yuuta?s position they rushed at him although this time the fire release user had something planned. Some new hand signs followed by a glare.

_" Temporary Paralysis Technique "_

Instantly one of them stopped in his tracks while the other stopped wondering what was going on. But Zenki didn?t stop there, gathering as much of his chakra as he could just retaining enough for him to keep moving after this, he performed new seals.

Tiger → Monkey → Boar → Horse → Tiger 

The chakra ran through his entire body all the way to his lungs, then to his mouth. Zenki was able to feel the burning sensation that his technique was producing.

" Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu!! "

A massive orb of roaring flame was expelled from his mouth, the enormous ball of fire made it?s way towards the body of one of the Daichis, more exactly towards the one who was immobilized. The intensity of the attack quickly made the clone disappear and turn into water only to evaporate moments later. The fight went back as how it was at the beginning, one vs one. Both contenders were low in chakra and they wouldn?t have the strength to perform another ninjutsu, the fight will be decided with hand-to-hand combat.

" I told ya, I gotta win. "​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 12, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"Your clan does not ring a bell to me nor neither does your name. It is good to meet you, my name is Adara Murray from Kumo. I was supposed to stay with Adieu over night before going back to Kumo. Now I don't know where he is. Maybe I can stay with you for the night, we can have lots of fun."

She clasp her hands together as they were moving randomly in the air as she was excited. She stood up as she was feeling better and it sounded like a good idea to go somewhere warmer. She slipped her hand into his and tugged slightly to get him out the door, she looked up at cloudy sky as she could see stars peeping through the dark clouds. She could smell everything as she felt the wetness against her open toes. She shiver as the cold water made her feet cold. To her Lin seemed like a intersting type of guy,maybe he knows Adieu.

"When we get to your house, could you tell me about your clan. It sounds really intersting to hear about you or your clan. I hopefully I did not sound rude, sometimes I forget my manners."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 12, 2012)

Lin Yao:
*Meeting with Adara Murray
Konoha**

---*

Lin raised an eyebrow. "_This girl is from Kumogakure? Well, that would explain why she doesn't know who I am...I suppose_." Scratching his head again, he thought about her suggestion. It could work, but he was...wondering what she meant by 'fun' - he was a bit of a lady killer, but admittedly didn't really know much about them. He just happened to know the right words to say to them. "I guess I could take you to my house, but...my family might ask me some strange questions."

Bah, might as well. Taking out and sheathing his swords idly, Lin got up and sighed, holding a hand out for his new friend to grab onto; she didn't look very strong - kind of fragile, actually. And she was ill on top of that. He'd no idea if she could get p without falling over. "Eh, might as well. I'd get ill staying in a place like this, and I can hardly leave you alone in here, can I?"

Quickly, he led her out of the run down house and back home. The streets of Konoha were dark now, illuminated only by the occasional house, and the lights on the streets. The rain and thunder had at last stopped and were replaced by the setting of a peaceful night sky, cloudless. His house - or rather, 'clan area' would be more precise, was located near the centre of the village. The Yao family. "The Yao family is a pretty ancient and powerful clan in the village," Lin explained. "It's rich, and holds heavy influence throughout the world. Strictly speaking, the clan generally consists of philosophers and medics, though the odd ninja has come out too. Me being one of them. The ninjas are generally trained from a young age to become the head of the clan. Right now, the current head is growing old, so all the potential candidates within the clan are working hard to gain his favour and become the leader. Myself included. We're not the closest family around, but we do get along well."

Whew, finally there. The area was bright and lit up by orange and yellow lanterns scattered across the small section of the village, and the houses were all of a much richer quality than those in the 'main' part of the village. Lin led the girl further into the place, until he finally reached his house. Though, mansion might have been a more accurate word to describe it. "And here we are. My place."

"Ohoho, Lin-san, who is this girl you brought here?" A sly voice came from behind them. A boy roughly his age with messy brown hair, hazel eyes and a goofy looking smile.

Lin twitched and froze up. "A friend. From Kumogakure. She was staying at a nearby house for shelter from the rain, so I decided to take her back here. She'd get ill otherwise. Now, if you'll excuse me..."

"Right, right. 'Ill'," The boy winked and went in ahead of them "Nice catch."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2012)

*The Kid
Red Iron*

They arrived on the backend of one of the barrier islands of Kirikagure. The front had a naval blockade in order to halt entry by any hostiles. The Mizukage had deemed such a defensive measure necessary given the current political climate. Unbeknown to any of our young shinobi an agent of chaos would make it through this blockade at the same moment they docked...

"Welcome to the jungle genin. I wish I could say it would be all fun and games."

The statement didn't illicit a scowl from the kid but rather it was the shy eating grin that Shobu had on his face. Knowledge was power and he had all of it at this point. The Chuunin was enjoying himself as he did nothing but hype the danger quotient of this particular mission but considering the fact he was around a bunch of teens with a sense of machismo, well their bravery dividend was enough to not be unnerved by any of it. Almost as if he was dropping a gauntlet The Kid was the first to deploy from the ferry boat. They were on a beach but it only stretched forward for a few miles before becoming jungle. The others wasted no time in following The Kid's lead as he marched up the beach.

"Not even going to ask what you have to do here, Kiddo?"

The Kid looked back rage filling his soul as his ward prodded playfully at his name. Except the rage didn't show on his face there was simply a smirk as he replied;

"We have to survive,savvy?"

Shobu couldn't stifle his laughter. Even if he didn't really know much about the foreigner he quite enjoyed the repartee their conversation provoked. It made even him feel at ease as their mission was perilous. He had decided it was time to stop playing coy while it was seemingly asleep.

"Well guys let's set up camp then I'll take you to _it_..."

"Oi what do you mean _it_? I reckon that's a hint so why don't you spill the beans mate."

Shobu ignored The Kid as he continued into the jungle. Their seemed to be some kind of path as the trees had been snapped at the base. The markings were not clean meaning they weren't chopped down, they were torn down... Stopping a bit inside its perimeter Shobu rolled out a scroll and made some kind of gesture with his hands. It was a seal but The Kid had no way of knowing this...

*POOF*

A camp site complete with tents and a ready made campfire appeared out of thin air. This alone would stun the ignorant boy but even more stunning was the four wheeled red ironed beauty. But the thing that took getting use to was the fact that this all came out of a piece of parchment. This was unlike anything The Kid had ever seen. He tried his best not to look shocked but he had never seen magic before in person. That's what this was, right? Magic? That's the only explanation that seemed to fit in his head. He was roused from his inner thoughts as Shobu was already in the red ironed beauty.



"It's asleep and it would be better if I showed you instead of telling you. We'll be using the Irohmobile to conserve chakra. We'll need it. Get in."​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 13, 2012)

_*Roshi Hashimoto*_

*Island*

_Nice~_​
Well, he never thought he'd ride in an automobile before. Seriously? The wealthier people had them.. but the poor people like him usually traveled by foot. Well, of course, back in Konoha.. where he was spoiled brat.. weak and clumsy. They could afford it. Now? He knew he'd never be able to afford an automobile. That was for the rich folks. Gazing in awe, he took a few steps forward, wiggling his hood fully off.

"Nice.." Roshi honestly commented. His gaze was glued on the vehicle, and it couldn't break off. He waited, not wanting to pile on first. Hands in the pockets of his hoodie, he took a look around. Things seemed normal. It was in his ninja instincts to check his surrounding. Though having a ride would get them out of harms way in quick enough time, he still had to make sure. He then stood, waiting, intending to get on after the second or third person.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 13, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"At least you have family; I don't have much family at all. Everyone has their dreams and everyone is special not odd at all. My dreams are to be a doctor and also cheat death from whatever disease I have."

As they walked closer to Lin's clan area it was lit up by lanterns that she could see the houses. She was impressed that they were decorated in a rich fashion that caught Adara's eyes to ewe and admire the house. Before she could say anything she heard a voice then a boy appeared as she heard what he said before disappear in to the house.

"Was that your cousin or younger brother? I take a guess at what he meant that I am pretty. I guess he gets on your nerves a lot, don't worry about those questions I will answer them the best I can, try not get frustrated around family. I try to help you with your frustration by talking or meditating. What?! Your family must not be that bad to have dinner together."

She kept her smile as this did not know how anyone would react to her at all as she waited for Lin to invite her in instead of barging into another random house. To her this was a weird situation to her, as she would be spending a night in a guy's house. Hopefully nobody got the wrong idea, as they were only friends that did not really know each other very well. To Adara it did not matter how rich the Lin's family was it was about how caring and loving each one was to each one, but Lin already told her they did not get along very well. Hopefully this would be a better experince for Lin tonight as well for her too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Zenki vs Daichi V: End of the fight  ---> Mission XV*

Their eyes met, brown and green orbs connected and kept linked to each oher for moments. Zenki Yuuta and Daichi kazama were both genins from different places, they grew differently, they trained differently, they had different beliefs however if there was something making them the same, something that makes them so similar it is even sickening, was the fact that their pride and hunger to be above the rest was so big basically their lives depended on it.

 " *pant*...*pant* Let?s just end up with this. "

" That?s my line. "

At the same time, they dashed forward in a frontal attack. There wasn?t a great plan behind this, they barely had any chakra left, their movements were clearly slower than at the beginning, there weren?t places to hide nor weapons to create a great strategy at this point. They ran without any of those things in mind, the one to go down first would lose and their goal was to knock down the opposition, as easy as that. It took them a couple of seconds to collide but finally they did. Zenki?s fist made its way unto Daichi?s face, the bare knuckles of the boy struck the nose and part of the mouth of his opponent; at the same time the fist of the blue-haired hits with all its power in the liver of the foe.

" *COUGH*...!!!! " he quickly felt how the oxygen abandoned his body causing difficulties to breath. The punch of the Kazama was stronger than his, that was for sure, but his strength wasn?t something that must be discarded too soon. His eyes looked for his opponent until they found him. The lad with white outfit was covering his nose with his hand, a red liquid leaking through his fingers, most likely it was fractured.

Zenki?s legs were trembling, all the attacks to his upper body and obviously the attacks to his lower body had effect on his limbs, he was losing strength. There is where he knew he had to finish it with the next hit, his rival was dizzy but still on guard, a mistake would cost him the victory but he didn?t hesitate, there was only one way to do it; his confidence in him being the best despite the water release user fighting toe to toe with him, never disappeared.

A wide blow to the head is what Yuuta launched, his attack was easily dodged, only by lowering his head Kazama avoided damage. His fist was ready and another blow reached the stomach of the goggle-boy. For a second time he lost the air in his lungs, it looked like he would go down any moment but...

" heheh, gotcha! " he said with difficulty.

Suddenly Zenki?s arms wrapped around Daichi?s  right arm, the same arm he used to hit him was now trapped in a clinch. The legs of the fire release user left the floor, with his left, a hit to Kazama?s right leg at the same time it was lifted. The right leg of the brown-haired kid raised all the way up to the point his knee was exactly touching the face of his opponent; all his weight placed on the body of his foe. The boy of the green orbs didn?t know what was going on as he started to fall backwards.

The expectators stayed in silence for an instant as the maneuver coming from the genin of Fuzen was being performed.

" H-hey that is... "

" If they fall like that, that boy?s head will split like a watermelon! "is what Setsuna shouted.

_" Shit! "_ was what Daichi Kazama thought before closing his eyes....Moments passed but the final blow never arrived. When he opened his eyes, Zenki?s knee was touching the floor just next to his head. " why...? "

" I only wanna kick yer ass, not kill ya pal. "the boy said with a smile before changing his position on top of the guy." It?s mah win !! "

*BAM!*

Daichi Kazama was Knocked Out by a punch.​


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2012)

*Eve Minami*

It wasn't long before Eve found her way back to the place, the place she called home. It wasn't like Fuzenkagure wasn't a beautiful place, it truthfully was, rich in history, and tradition. Strong willed people populated the areas around and flourished here, but still Eve never really felt like it was home. She felt like it was a war path and she had to some how survive along with her brother. She always had to consider that someone was better than her and stronger than her...

So she always had to train and made sure that her dominance over people weaker than her was clear...

No matter how much a place develops, there is always going to be someone or something that makes that place a living hell for someone that lives there. The tall buildings mixed in with the dash of old time history that the people praise themselves over. The dirt streets were smoothed out so that the cars and horses could make there way easily to and from the mountains.

The sun was shining over the entire village, or was it even considered a village anymore?

Eve sighed as she made her first step into Fuzen, her hands in her pockets and her face turned to the ground. Her sluggish movements almost represented the way she felt about going home, into that place. It was the only time that Eve let herself feel down for herself, the only time that she would ever do it.

"Hey!" a annoying voice caught her ear, "It's the dike!"

Eve growled, she knew that she should be above name calling and the people that do it, but still she couldn't help but feel the raging annoyance that boiled inside her. Eve looked up to see a couple boys, a few younger than her but the one that stood out to her the most was the older one. His hair slicked back and black, but his deep blue eyes meant he was a lower class Fennikkusu.

"Oooooo, that hurts...." Eve smirked, her hand over her heart as she inmitated someone that was shot dead in the heart, "Someone call the police, my weak female heart can't take the comment~ I am gonna cy home to daddy! Daddy, dad save me from this rough and tough---"

*"PUSSY!"* Eve said causing the younger ones to laugh and the older one to frown, "What do you want? Is it time for your daily ass beating?" Eve asked as she checked her nails...

"I think I can squeeze you in..."

"You are the girl that related to that punching bag aren't you?!" the older boy asked causing Eve to stop her teasing and for a moment a look of shock was plastered across her face, he got her, "Well did he enjoy that omelet that I gave him?"

Eve eyes widen as she turned to the boy, he knew what he just did...

And she knew what was going to spiral out of it if she reacted.....

But was she strong enough to resist the temptation, Eve smirked...

Nope...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*See ya later  ---> Mission end*

" Final round of the tournament. Winner of the match via knock out, ZENKI YUUTA! "

The ref took mah hand and raised it as if I were a boxer who just managed to win the main event of a boxing night. Of course I smiled, I mean it is obvious to smile when once again ya?re experiencing the invincibility, right? Heheh! I think I already made some fans out of that public and I can?t blame?em cause I?m just too marvelous of a man, and mah charm has no limits though all of this ya knew it already pal.

" So would you like something before receiving the statue? "

The old man hostin?this event was the one who got close to me and asked that. Mmmm...certainly there wasn?t anything I would like to have as of now, but I think I could just get mah injuries treated and then get some food buddy, fighting all that time is exhausting some times. Behind me, Setsuna and Fuuta arrived together with Daichi, apparently the dude finally woke up after the beat up I gave him. That should teach ?im that only I can look the others as losers.

" So, anythin?to say to the champ? "

Setsuna and Fuuta congratulated me. Man, these two could become good friends of mine ya know?

" Tch. Don?t get too cocky, it was mere luck "

What did ya say?! Ya sure wanna get yer ass handed to ya again, huh?! Well whateva, I think I?ll let it pass just cause everything has already ended. After that we two had our injuries attended and then got a nice banquet; I don?t remember having met a bald wealthy old man as cool as this one, he even gave us all of this delicious food!

After that I sent a message to mah client tellin?him that I won the tourney and that I would be delivering tha statue soon. Still I?m finding weird what was actually the whole point of this event but...Who gives a damn!? I won! heheh.
----------------

The next day there was the same butler that brought me here already waitin?for me.

" So you are going now? Have a safe trip " that?s what the silver-haired beauty wished for me, It?s so cool to have a gal worried ?bout ya even if she is a weird psycho who gets angry from one moment to another.

" Yeah. If ya wanna have a date ya know ya can call me any day "

" Idiot. "

Daichi and Fuuta didn?t say anythin?but it wasn?t necessary I know I probably will meet these three somewhere again.

" See ya later then. " with that I boarded the vehicle and left to deliver tha sculpture so mah mission would be a success.​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 13, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_​

Turning away and leaving was the only option left to do after what she had said. The idea of her and Amata Minami becoming friends was nearly impossible, even though she desired it so she knew she would end up heart broken even attempting because of their origins. She imagined the next few moments that she would return to the Amakusa Church acting like nothing happened however that wasn't the case.

A warm feeling had been felt, grasped around her hand locking herself into place. It was the boy's hand that restricted her from moving any further. Her cheeks started to blush again. But this time it was due to her skin brushing up against his. Why? Why would he even waste his time with a lowlife like herself?

But then his voice spoke.

"I can't let such an excuse just let you get away......Although I don't agree, even if we would be from different worlds that doesn't mean we should let that bridge a gap between us.....in the Minami Clan there is the history of a phoenix falling in love with a man. Do you know what that means?....Even if we have a different social status.... or even if you're from a different village, you can always be accepted.....or at least by me anyways,"

His words completely went against what she believed to be right. Her eyes went hazy after hearing this. Did Amata want to become friends with some random lowlife? Even to go to the extents of possibly risking the reputation of his own clan?

"A-Amata-san?"

Was this some kind of sign that she still had to pay back what she owed to the Minami boy? If so, she couldn't let this chance slip, especially with the risk of Aijmu's true intentions harming Amata being present. With Amata being forcefully pulled into his home, she didn't feel too restricted as of now.

"_Amata-san.... You're kind as I expected you to be.... I'm really glad._"

A delightful smile appeared before her face, before she followed the red haired boy inside the Minami clan's residence. 

Once inside, a womanly figure spoke out welcoming Amata inside. It was revealed to be her own mother. Amata had thoroughly explained their situation to her, about Aimju staying the night for her "supposed" mission which Seri felt uneasy about. However, he had to get permission from one of the strongest members in the clan, his own father. 

With that, that same man was standing silently around the corner. His face gave off a cold aura towards the boy who difficultly tried to open his home up to two complete strangers. The stern looking man spoke harshly towards the red haired boy. Was this how his father treated him everyday? Even Seri herself was treated kinder by her older brother. 

The brown haired girl had noticed Amata's expression, giving off that painful feeling of having a parent disappointed in their child. But for Amata, it felt even more suffering, like he was treated like trash everyday. It was then that her father referred to both Seri and Aimju's as "whore". One word that planted itself inside her own head, a word that she was never referred to as until now. 

This did not only bring back her own belief how she felt unworthy of even stepping foot into this home, but it made her feel even less significant as a citizen of Fuzenkagure. She had no right to interrupt and fight back to protect her pride, even so she never had the willpower to do so. She would be treated easily treated as trash.

The stillgoing conversation soon ended as his father grumpily accepted and left without looking back at his own son. Amata would have felt uneasy to go through torture like that, not even Seri herself could endure 3 minutes of harshful talk like that before breaking down. However Amata simply turned around and completely changed his persona into a more cheerful one acting like nothing happened.

Amata soon led the two towards a large empty room, which soon was to be the room Aimju would stay in for the night. Even now, Seri had been feeling uneasy about Aimju's possible intentions. She had to ask her about it sooner or later, choosing right now was the perfect time to do so while she was unpacking. Eventually, Aimju had brought up where the three of them should roam around inside the village, so she could get used to the area.

"I have a good place in mind. But I'd have to speak with you about it first, leaving it for Amata as a surprise."

Even though it seemed like a pathetic excuse to speak to Aimju alone with Amata's presence, it was good enough for this situation. Seri had to forcefully smile to keep up the act she was performing, to get an opportunity to speak with the long black haired girl. She casually approached the Kirigakure shinobi, making sure there was enough distance for Amata being unable to hear what will be discussed, she spoke silently towards the long black haired girl,

"_Aimju-san, you're here to find a rare species of an animal, right? Only found around Fuzenkagure? Would you mind telling me which species?_"

To be honest, this was the first time Seri had directly spoke towards her thus feeling intimidated it about confronting her like this. However, if it is for the sake of keeping Amata safe, she would try her best to do so.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 13, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

Kusa

His opponent had countered  his Katon with yet another Mokuton, it was some girly flower technique but by now he was well aware that those pretty innocent looking things could hold all kinds of secret rape drugs and what other deviant concoctions this Senju witch brewed up. 

Wait, why wasn't Mokuton part of the Senju clan. I'm pretty sure that the first Hokage had that same Kekkai Genkai....... I should've paid more attention in class. Well it was super boring, not much I could've done about it. 


?RUN?

Alright that snapped him out of it, he wasn't sure why this predator was bolting in the other direction but while his brain may not have been capable enough to assess the situation, his survival instinct did. Something was off here and as the two elemental attacks barreled towards each other Hiro also made a run for it. 

When a giant explosion took place it all clicked, that wasn't what he planned to happen but that was dangerous alright! What the hell did that weirdo do? He was sent flying and landed in a rather uncomfortable and thorn ridden bush. But with his ears ringing and the adrenaline surging trough those dozens of scrapes didn't really bother him much at that point. With unsteady legs he climbed out of the bushes and stumbled around as he tried to regain his bearings. His clothes were mostly gone, just a bit of his shorts remained and it was just barely able to cover most of his fun parts. 

Pain had started to sit in when he located Lucia again, he was stubborn enough to will his hands to go up again but they weren't really cooperating. He wouldn't admit, but the bruised and battered baby dragon was relieved when she offered to call it a draw. Two fights in the same day, with all of the mental torture those bitches put him trough..... Yeah, he needed a naptime and his mommy to put some bandaids on his scrapes. 

"I guess...If you want to call it a draw, I can do you that fav....Agh!" He had no idea what was going on but suddenly it felt like the whole world was turned upside down. Did those rape drugs just set in? Rikudou Sage, give this genin the strength to fend of this molester. 

"You are such a pain." The jounin that escorted him, Wu and Monta back and forth from Leave and Kusa had apparently picked him up and now the Burning Dragon was hanging by the ankle. "Didn't want to get involved but didn't expect things to blow up like this...... We'll be leaving." He nodded to the Kusa girl and dragged the exhausted Hiro along with him as the group started their return to the village.

"I won't hold back next time!" On that he made his exit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2012)

Lin Yao:
*Meeting with Adara Murray
Konoha**

---*

Lin shrugged. "Consider him that one annoying relative in the family who seems to somehow irritate everybody. My advice is to just ignore him. Saves you a lot of stress."

He showed his new friend around the 'house'. It was pretty expansive; three kitchens lined up with high quality equipment, several bedrooms, two hotsprings, two training rooms, and a dining room. "It's pretty big, yeah. My family is one of the richer branches of the main clan, but given that our family is also rather small, we hire maids and stuff to maintain the place."

Throwing his swords carelessly into his room, Lin yawned and pointed to the kitchen. "Let's go get something to eat. We're a bit late, so we'll have to eat quickly, by the way."

The dining room was clean, tidy and...not quite as big as the other rooms. The only noticeable things in this room was the large mahogany table stretching out across most of the room, the paintings on the walls, and the plates of food still set out across the table. "They were expecting me to come back late." Lin explained, before she could ask him why there was still food out at such a late time.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 14, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"He seemed like another nice guy, some people said I was annoying or scary."

Lin's house was amazing but he was a type of person that he was down to earth in some way. He lead her through his house to a dinning room, as there was already food on the table. She could eat a little bit, depending on what her stomache could handle. There was plenty for atleast three people. It was warmer in here than that scary house. She slipped of the jacket and place it on the back of the chair before sitting in the chair. She sank into the chair as it was comfortable as also high back. She handed Lin a plate and uncover it to reveal the dish that they were having tonight.

"Does your family eat like they are acpecting 20 people at a time or something like that? Why are we in a hurry to eat anyway, is it because of the late hour? About I make you breakfast in the morning? 

She stared at a picture behind Lin as she study it then just staring at him. Adara guess it was not a good time to chat and relax if they were in a rush to eat instead of enjoying it with each other. To her they all the time in the world to get to know each other. Atleast have time to say a small prayer to bless the food and another day to live.

"The food looks good, am I the first person that you brought to your family house?"


----------



## Phantom Renegade (Jul 14, 2012)

Yosuke hung back letting the others take the lead as he took in the local geography, trying to craft a mental map of what he could see of the island. So far it seemed pretty standard island fare but as they got further into the island they entered a forest and Yosuke got a weird feeling about the trail they were in, he'd never seen cleared away tree's that left stumps like that, whatever it was it was leaving Yosuke more and more suspicious of the purposes of this training exercise.

Asking their commander was about as likely to yield answers as torturing a rock so Yosuke kept quiet trying to seem calm collected, even as his watchful eye started to fall more and more upon Shobu. It wasn't that Yosuke didn't trust Shobu, but the details of this mission were all being kept secret from the genin and that was unlike any mission Yosuke had undertaken.

Up from the Kid and Shobu got to talking and the chuunin once again revealed nothing about the mission. This further frustrated Yosuke, he was very passive aggressive, letting his bad mood seethe under the surface. Yosuke was starting to wonder if he could catch up to the boat with water walking when Shobu stopped to set up camp as much as any ninja stops to set up camp, that is to say he used a scroll and everything was there in a second.

The kid had been surprised when the tents appeared however Yosuke's eyes widened for one particular object. On a village wide scaled Irohmobiles weren't particularly expensive, but they weren't the kind of resource you used in a genin level mission, so when Yosuke saw that Shobu had brought one along all the alarms that were already there went into overdrive. For some reason bolting out of there didn't cross Yosuke's mind instead he brought his expression under control and his brain went into overdrive trying to think of a plan. The car wasn't going anywhere so Yosuke only hesitated for a moment before getting on and sitting down behind the driver's seat hoping whatever signs of nervousness passed for nerves about the mission and his surprised expression for wonder at the irohmobile.


----------



## Kei (Jul 14, 2012)

*Eve Minami*

How did it end up like this?

One minute Eve was owning them all, the young ones and the older guy, but soon she wasn't quick enough to sense the other three older teens coming from behind. She really need to work on that, but at this moment only thing she should be worrying about is blacking out, because she wouldn't. Not to these low life punks....

_"Think you can beat up my brothers and get away with it?!" _One of the boys asked, the other two had her arms above her head stretching them so she won't try to get away. Eve was strong but she wasn't that strong especially with today's activities finally weighing her down.

With a black eye, a broken nose, and probably a couple of head injuries to boot... 

Eve smirked....

"You are a bigger pussy than your brother, like a raging gaping vagina...A monster vagina!" Eve said as she threw her head back and laughed almost like a crazed hyena

The boy didn't appreciate her joke and slammed her fist into her stomach, causing the girl to double over in pain, but he continued his onslaught in the alley between a construction sight and a demolish one. In short, Eve wasn't going to get rescued anytime soon. No one to pass by to pity a young girl getting savagely beaten by a group of young men...

And more importantly no prince to save her...

She was her own damsel in distress, the thought alone made her want to get beat more by the group of boys and her wish came with a devastating blow to the top of her head that made her head almost bobble around. Eve could feel her brain get knocked around, it was like a button that was pressed inside her head that made her do the next thing.

*"AHHHH!" *Eve launched her head at the boy in front of her, the blood that ran down her head was blocking her vision as she thrashed around like a wild animal. Her mouth chomping the air as she hoped that she would reach close enough to get a piece of skin and tear it off.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2012)

Lin Yao:
*Meeting with Adara Murray
Konoha**

---*

Lin quietly sipped his tea and began eating his food. "My family is big," he said, in response to her first question. "And because of that, there's sometimes a lot of unfinished food. Also, we have to eat quick because...well, yeah, because it's a late hour, really. "

Getting up, Lin quickly collected all the unfinished plates in a single Shunshin and headed off to the kitchen. "And yeah, I think you're the first person I've brought into the house. As a friend, anyway. Though I'm not sure if I can consider you that yet since I've only really known you for maybe an hour at most?" He shrugged, leaving the kitchen while scratching his head. "And in any case, you're the guest here. It'd hardly be fair on you if we had you make the breakfast, would it?"

Yawning, he opened the door and made his way out of the dining hall. "Let's get some sleep. Your room is down the corridor, I think."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"I will see you in the morning then, good night Lin."

Adara walked down the hall to the guest room she be staying in. She slipped into the room and lock the door. She did not want anyone to burst in on her. She took off her body suit and went to take a shower to wash up. After she took a shower she was her suit in the shower and hung it up on the medal rod that the shower curtain was hanging from. She dry herself her and got into the bed as she got comfortable she closed her eyes to sleep.

"I was wondering when I get to see my good side again. I am going to kill Lin."

"Lin is a sweet and kind guy, he does not deserve my burden. It be best I leave with out saying good bye."

"Do I need to show you how weak the good side is. I can take over this body and do what I wish."

"Goodness will always prevail over the badness."

The bad self just laugh as the good side of Adara watch as she was prepared as this was going to be a rough night for. She would have to wake up soon for something bad happens, she doubt the bad side would let her do that. She only twist and turn in tormoil. Adara staggered to her feet as she grabbed the scalpel and ran out the door as she was still butt naked and her eyes was glazed over like a sleepwalker. She was going after Lin like a tiger on a hunt for a rabbit, her inner self had to stop this the good side just set down and started to meditate.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2012)

Lin Yao:
*Midnight Hunt
Konoha**

---
*
"Adara?" Lin yawned, getting up and rubbing his eyes. "W-whoa. What are you doing?!"

His eyes hovered over her for a second, and then he noticed the scalpel in her hand and the cold killer expression in her eyes. 

"Ah, I see. An assassin," Lin picked up one of his swords. "Pfft. I deal with you guys all the time. Though, admittedly, you had me fooled pretty well there."

Lin's eyes searched the room. "_Need to do something about that nudity before I attack, though...it'd feel weird_." He thought to himself. After a second or two of searching, his eyes honed in on the bedsheets below him. "Ah, these will work..."

Picking up his bedsheets, Lin flung down across the room at Adara to block line of sight, before appearing behind her at blinding speed, and smashing the hilt of his sword against her skull.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 15, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara felt the hilt of a sword hit against the back of her head. She fell to the ground, as she heard no more voices coming from her head, she put her hand to her head as her eyes open as they were back to normal. She needed to flee right now. 

"I am sorry, I should leave."

Adara ran out of Lin's room, as she kept running as she open a closet and closed it to be alone. She pulled her legs up to her chest as her back was against the right wall of the door. Her hands could not stand still as they started to braid her hair as they tremble in fear. She had to remember what the hell just happen to her, the only thing she know it was her fault. It was always her fault. She pressed her feverish face against the cool wall. She was trying to stop shaking as she thought of happy thoughts. She was thinking she was crying because of the pain that return from time to time.


----------



## Narurider (Jul 16, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two*

"You...but you're..." Kashin fell to his knees, his sword slipping out of his grasp, and stared at the girl before him. She'd defended herself. But she hadn't before, so what changed? What happened to the little crybaby that relied on her friend to protect her? What happened to the failure of a shinobi that did nothing to help her friend as his blood was spilt in his effort to protect her? Why had she suddenly decided to protect herself?

"That's payback for what you did to Gadian!" Kashin's eyes widened. So that was why. Because he'd almost killed her friend. But then why hadn't she attacked him sooner? Unless...she was waiting for him to attack her instead of her friend. She must have wanted to just charge at him and tear him apart, but she used her brain instead. She knew he'd attack her eventually. She knew he'd be expecting her to just stand there and take it. She knew that would be the time for her to act. "And this is for dragging me back to that hellhole everytime I escaped!"

Her fist was inches away from his face, when she was sent flying. She slammed into the tree behind as her assailant revealed himself. The man was unusually large and muscular. He grabbed Kashin roughly and lifted him off the ground. He stared into Kashin's eyes for a moment before finally speaking.

"Master told you that you were not to chase the girl to other countries! Remember what happened last time you did that?" Kashin simply grunted in response. The large man picked up Kashin's sword and Meiko saw as the blade was thrust into it's owner, bursting out of his back. The life left Kashin's eyes and the large man pulled the sword out. He threw the sword to the ground and said one last thing before turning to leave. "That is what becomes of those who stray from the path."

"Wait a minute! You're just going to walk away?" The man stopped and slowly turned around.

"Why wouldn't I? The only orders the master gave me were to either bring back Kashin or kill him if he was uncooperative. I was not told to kill you or to take the girl, so why wouldn't I just walk away?"

"Who are you? I've never seen you before. I was sure I'd met all of my father's lackeys but yet I've never seen you before. Why is that?" The man turned to Meiko and looked her over before responding.

"Who am I is not important. It has not been important since I began to serve the master. And you haven't seen me before because I haven't been needed until now. That is all there is to it." The man turned to leave once again but Gadian charged at him. The man sighed a sigh of exasperation and turned to face Gadian as he swung his sword. The sword met the man's skin and stopped. "Attacking me is not a wise thing to do. I know you want to protect the girl so I suggest you refrain from assaulting me like that again, do you understand?"

"How...That should've cut you! Why didn't it cut you?" The man didn't speak and simply swatted the sword away and walked away. "What the hell is that guy made of?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

YO! So yeah pal, I finished mah mission like two days ago but ya see the client was so focused on that sculpture that kinda said "you can go home now kid" and after that I had to leave...alone...without any transportation so i can go back to Fuzen... That old man was a jerk! To think that he would send the unique and marvelous Zenki Yuuta home as if nothing happened. That statue will suffer an accident one of these days but now, the most important thing is that at some point in the way I....

" Great, seems like I got lost. Oh whateva I?ll find the way back home just like tha genius I am. " 

Yeah, ya see, I got lost and have no idea where to go but I?m a lucky guy! I bet I?ll get outta here soon enough. I walked for minutes just replayin? in mah mind some of mah moves, I don?t have time to train in this moment but it?s not like I can?t train a little in mah mind, that?s how I get new strategies. After a while I reached a village, by its looks it was clear that this place wasn?t Fuzen but it was better than nothing.

I started to take a look at mah surroundings, and mostlikely mah brilliant presence impressed everyone. I say that cause they just wouldn?t stop staring at me, or more exactly they didn?t stop looking at mah legs. Is this a village of perverts or somethin??! I don?t wanna get raped here, buddy! 

" I dont mind people admiring me but man, this is uncomfortable. "

As mah eyes started to look in different directions I noticed a headband, it had the symbol of Kiri on it. So that?s why! They were wondering about mah band.Huh? What does a headband have to do with mah legs? Cause I have mah headband of Fuzen tied to mah left leg, duh. I thought I told ya that at the beginning...no, wait, I told ya shit at the beginning. Well whatever, ya just discovered it right now.  

In this moment I better search for someone to tell me how to return to mah village.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 17, 2012)

[motif]

Lin Yao:
*A Sleepless Night
Konoha**

---*

What the hell was that all about? Lin blinked, before setting down his swords and sitting back onto his bed. He had a feeling that girl was still around his house somewhere - hiding, perhaps? Probably waiting for him to let down his guard and then assassinate him while he was asleep, or tired.

Nope. He wasn't going to let that happen. Getting assassinated like that, and by someone so...unskilled, would shame his family name, and that was something he couldn't afford to do. Though, technically it wouldn't really matter since he'd be dead. Sighing, Lin took his swords again and put them inside his sheath, before leaving his room. "_Screw this, I'm going on a walk_." He thought to himself, irritated, as he left his clan area. 

The night air was cool and crisp, and the streets of Konoha were dark and almost entirely empty, bar the odd drunkard here and there. That was to be expected, though, since it was almost 3 AM in the morning last time he checked. Maybe he'd have breakfast early or something? Then he'd go back home and finish off that assassin. She probably wouldn't be too hard to track, and if she was still aiming to kill him, she'd definitely be following him around.

Heading over to the nearest restaurant, Lin sat down and ordered some soup. The soup was nice, but this wasn't really the time to appreciate it. Lin quickly gulped the soup down, paid the restaurant owner, and left. "_Where could she be hiding_?"

He'd approximately spent around thirty minutes ordering, and drinking the soup, meaning it was around 3:20 AM in the morning now. If she was still targeting him, she'd probably be tailing him somewhere from afar and out of his line of sight. "Eh. I'll just lure her out." Lin smirked, as he headed over to the Konoha training grounds he was oh so familiar with.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 17, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery & Inori Kazuyai*

The only thing that conveyed the thoughts of this youth was rather conflicting, he had left his daily training on hold due to his partners constantly nagging him, her wails were enough for him to completely scratch out the fact that he would soon need the strength to defeat a certain person. A headband placed upon his forehead, slightly tilted and demonstrating his former land: Yukigakure, The Land of Snow, around his neck held another band lazily tied and dangling. One that resembled the land of Mist. His hand coursed through his dark blue hair, his eyes swayed towards the side, escaping direct eye contact with  Who was giving him a rather cold stare. 

"Would you lighten up already! I just wanted to spend sometime with you I was bored." 

"I told you I would once I was done." 

"Yeah, you know how long has it been since you started training." 

Hours probably. But in his mind, it was but a simple way to gain strength. Not even close to getting really tired, he felt somewhat empty for not completing his session. He had to return to his home sooner, well it wasn't a complete lost. The cool water was enough to sooth his flesh and cause him to relax.

"..." 

Silent as he was. She continued to have a slightly senseless discussion as they continue to travel through the Kiri grounds, the slight mist that veiled this sad land was enough to make a person feel as if they were within a sauna, just without the heat. The child continued, soon his shoulder bumped into another child, around his age, the young knight eyes met the kids. His slightly indifferent stare was focused upon this unknown character. A face he hasn't seen in this village at all. 

"Kaito!" 

A screech met his ears. The young woman broke his line of vision, causing the youth to switch sights towards her. 

"What are you doing? You bumped into the kid and you even bother to say sorry." 

Kaito remains silent, his eyes move towards this unknown character, until he met with his leg, there was the symbol that allowed him to quickly notice the village this kid hailed from. Fuzen.

"You lost?"

His voice emerged, a relaxed tone. Completely ignoring the girl that was but a few inches from his mien. The Kid continued.

"Maybe you're looking for something?" ​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 17, 2012)

Adara Murray

Adara heard footsteps go by the closet she peeked out the door. It was Lin leaving at this time of the hour. She got up as she had to make things right with Lin as she started to remember pieces of her past when she was living in Konoha. She let the closet and went back to the guest room to get dress and put everything back into her pockets, To Adara the only way to control her was to face the past that would lead to that bad side of hers anyway. Adara use String Reeling Technique to jump on to a building. She spotted Lin just sitting somewhere drinking soup before he left to go somewhere that she did not remember at all. She use the string for her to balance on and lower herself upside down was hanging by her toes as she got in Lin's face.

"Can we talk; I know we started on the wrong foot? I have to explain something to you that would not make any sense to you."

She moved out of the way quickly as she jumps back on to the string that was still connected to hold her weight Adara had this feeling that Lin would not listen to her even for her to explain what the hell is wrong with her. She put her hand on her upper arm as she had the scalpel strapped there. She was preparing for Lin's attack, if he decided to do so or listen. It was his choice, she went on the defensive watching Lin's body language as she move back on the string that she was still standing on as she watch like a cat playing with mice.

"If you don't want to listen, I show you then."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*First foreign friends?*

There I was still wondering who the hell I should ask about the way to go back to Fuzen. It?s not as if I couldn?t find the way all by mahself but ya see bro, what about trying to socialize a little now that I?m here? It?s not every day that Kiri has the honor of being?visited by the best among the best, ya know? As I was there just thinking to mah self I felt something before falling back on mah butt, I immediately turned mah eyes to see what was going on.

" What the- "

Mah eyes found two people in front of me. One of  ?em was a pink-haired gal with red eyes, she was pretty and seemed to e a kind person despite being scoldin?the boy next to her. The dude seemed kinda creepy but didn?t give me tha vibes of a bad aguy at all, he had dark blue hair and eyes. Then he asked if I was lost or if I was lookin? for something. Finally someone to speak with!!

" Haha! Well ya see, pal. I come from Fuzen. " 

I know I just stated the obvious but I had to introduce mahself before anythin?, right? I stood up.

" Nice to meetcha mah name is Zenki Yuuta, genius ninja extraordinare. "

I shook the hand of tha gal greeting her and then passed mah arm around his shoulders as if we were good buddies already. I know I?m being too familiar with them but who cares? It?s not like Imma gonna do anything weird to them. After that I proceeded to explain mah situation to see If he could help me.

" Ya see mah friend. Two days ago I finished a mission I was sent to handle all by mahself but in tha way when I was foolin?around I got lost and arrived here just a little ago heheh. Then I said ' Why not to socialize a little?' and so ya see me here, bro. " 

I told him everythin?I know that even with telling the lame truth I still look cooler than anything these guys have ever seen. Everything came out from mah mouth as I had a wide smile in mah face.​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 17, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery & Inori Kazuyai*

The young knight rose his brow, with a flick of his tongue he replied to his whim. A rather simple tale, his hands were in his shoulder, invading his space bubble, it's been quite awhile since any had been this close, or friendly for that matter. Cause the young Ivery to raise an eye brow at the brown haired youth before him. Inori broke into a small giggle before opening her mouth once again.

"Ninja Extraordinare? What a funny kid."

You totally forgot the genius part, though the young Ivery as he was lost at what to do to this reaction of friendliness. Overall, moments like this totally reflected how much he sucked at socializing, the kid seemed to what to head back home, actually, he entered Kiri by some crazy fluke too... Maybe this kid isn't as far of from 'extraordinare' as he claimed to be. However, the smell of ash and cinder radiated from this boy. Something about him was... odd. Ivery being beings of frost, hated anything to do with fire. The scent was enough to drive them mad. Quite as he was, Inori continued to speak.

"I'm Inori Kayuzai. And this is my partner Kaito Ivery. As you can see, we're both from here. Well somewhat, Kaito's another case. Anyway, would you--"

"Inori!"

Kaito stopped her from continuing, her sight only seemed to be placed on the child before her, her smile beaming brightly through her features. Kaito feared the worse, this slight stop would not stop her from finishing her sentence. Kaito feared the worst, firstly it was the fact that she seemed so... overly nice to everyone she met. This was... okay, but Kaito and her were to different, like Black and White, they had nothing alike. Of course they share a few same taste, but they're personalities were like night and day. And so with this in mind, his emotion started to bubble worry. He sense was something unpleasant underway. 

"--mind if we accompanied you to Fuzen?"

Kaito's hand met his forehead. Somewhat he foresaw this... they've know each other for about a few days, and already her would figure her quickly. Kaito quickly brushed his hand of his shoulder, and pulled Inori away for a minute, his hand across her back as her leaned slightly forward, whispering he told her.

"What are you doing?"

"Offering help! He needs it."

"It's not our problem, Inori."

"It is now."

"No. It isn't."

She brushed off his arm and turned to the young man before them. Another trait of her's that was rather annoying was her stubbornness. Her looks would tell otherwise, but it seems like she's that kind of girl that wouldn't fit the "You can judge a book by it's cover" apparently she was the complete opposite of the phrase. Once more Kaito was left in the dust. 

"My partner here was just discussing with me about how great the idea sounds."

Kaito felt at a loss once more. Failing to get it his way. A slight gust of breath was released from his lugs. Turning he said.

"Sure. Might be fun, uhhh Zenki Yuuta, right?"

​


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 18, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Mizu no Kuni - Land of Water*
_''The Island''_​
''You've got to be kidding me...'' A whisper of exasperation slipped between Kosuke's lips. Nothing about the trip here had really bothered him so much as what he had just seen. All his suspicions about the boy with them, and his pondering of the mission at hand faded away with the iron monstrosity's appearance.

Kosuke never liked cars. He preferred to be in as much control over his range of motion and movement as possible, which meant he always preferred to be on foot. Nervousness itched beneath his skin, and Kosuke found his right hand drifting up to scratch the back of his head. He really didn't want to ride this thing, but they apparently had to conserve chakra and everyone else was beginning to board already. It seemed he had no choice.

Instead of jumping into one of the seats, Kosuke leaped and perched himself atop the very back edge of the chassis. Resting above the seats, his sense of balance would be more than enough to keep him there for the moment. 

''Don't say anything. I'm not sitting in this... hunk of metal and gas.''

Before they could take off, Kosuke made sure to withdraw his folded Fuma Shuriken from his pack, tying a wire to the center and slipping his lithe left arm through the center ring. Allowing the weapon to rest on Kosuke's shoulder, blades facing down, he tied the other end of wire around his right palm... and made himself as comfortable _as possible_ in his little perch.

'' -_-' ''

Kosuke prepared to place extremely minute amounts of chakra to his feet, if needed. With his luck, he'd get one of those psycho drivers who likes to barrel down roads and terrain at breakneck speeds. Or maybe that was just the paranoia gripping the young genin's brain.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Then, Let?s go to Fuzen!!...???*

As I started to hear their opinions about mah situation, I heard that pink-haired gal giggling, it?s nice to make a gal laugh...but ya forgot the genius part in mah introduction, sis. After that they proposed to help me go back to Fuzen, ah it?s so cool when ya find kind hearted people, it makes me think that I and mah heart of gold aren?t alone. After that they distanced some meters from me...yeah, I?m sure they were discussing about how awesome I am and how they would like mah autograph once we reach mah place. 

" yeah, Zenki Yuuta pal. And ya two were...Kaito and Inori! Yeah, ya should be glad I just remembered yer names. "

That?s what I said, ya see, it?s difficult to remember tha name of others when yer brain is overflowing with ninja stuff and when yer mind can barely withstand yer own marvelous presence. In the end they decided to help me so I think It would be cool to offer somethin?as a compensation. I think they would like to check it out.

" So ya?ll really help me? Great! As a payment I?m gonna give ya two a tour ?round Fuzen. What do ya say? " 

Of course I know the village just as the back of mah hand, it?s like mah backyard. I got closer to both of ?em and passed mah arms around their shoulders, mah right  around Inori and mah left around Kaito. We?re friends now, right? Then started to walk towards the exit of Kiri. Actually the damn mist was keepin?me from watching whateva was in front so I also was usin?them as a guide.

" Then, Let?s go to Fuzen! "

I stated cheerfully, at least now I had someone to talk with in the way.​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 18, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery & Inori Kazuyai*

This kid seriously needed to dismount that high horse of his. Thought Kaito as he felt the sensation of his arm rapped around his neck, this kid certainly did not know the meaning of space, but in a way, it was welcomed. This kid was an okay guy for what it seems, though the lingering scent of cinder continued to loom on him, it slight bothered the young Ivery child. Inori seemed pleased however, her smile continued to beam through her face, she's way too friendly for what it counts. Kaito was soon pulled his feet started to coursed through the streets of Kiri. Mist continued to endlessly course through the air, the young Ivery and his companion accompanied the young fellow towards the entrance, luckily, they were just a short ways away from the entrance, the young knight continued, trying to ignore that disturbing scent of flames that this child's... chakara? Emanated.

Soon at the entrance, the young lass head started to sway towards the eyes of Kaito, his mien was indifferent, boring... did he not care that he had just made a friend? Their feet still heading onward they lass named Inori started ti speak once again.

"So Zenki-san--"

"San? Wow, how formal." 

A glare was directed towards the smirking boy, Kaito seemed to be kind of a jerk when it came to things like this. Seems he held quite a sarcastic side towards him. Something truthfully rarely seen towards this boy, who can be labeled as a 'loner'. Inori shrugged off his comment and continued.

"Well, you said you were on a mission, right? Where's your team then?"

Curious she asked. This kid had stumbled upon a distant land alone. Kaito had also this in mind, genin don't usually go around the world on their lonesome, usually they're accompanied by a small squad of 4 in total, maybe this kid wasn't so off when he said he was genius extroardinare. Kaito's lugs began to feel a slight.... burning sensation. That smell that was the same as burnt coal continued to emanate from this child, however he continued to ignore it, but somehow pain started to accumulate every time he breathed.

The three had already pass the gates, their feet coursed the the rocky lands of Kiri, kaito opened his mouth before suddenly brushing his arm of his shoulder. He started to cough, like a smoking man, it lasted about a few seconds. Inori's eyes were... surprised.... was Kaito a smoker? He had a lot of things hidden about him from her, but he didn't seem like the kind who smokes.

"Sorry. I, uh.... It's nothing." 

His head felt lighter, and his Ivery instincts, or say, fear over flames were taking over. He himself could not truly master his natural fear towards flame. His mind was loosing itself over that scent. Was this boy.... a flame user? Or was he a smoker? Or maybe he was too close to the camp fire...  




​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

It was nice to see that we came to the entrance of Kiri soon enough, ya know I don?t like when I can?t see what is surrounding me clearly, somehow mah eyes just get too sensitive to the stuff ?round me when I can?t take a glimpse of what?s going on, sometimes they even feel like burning. After some moments Inori asked me about mah team...that just made me think ?bout it, why the heck i doesn?t have one? well it?s not like I needed it for this mission but even the all mighty me needs to know how to perform a good team work at some point. I turned to look at her.

" Well ya see Inori-chan, I was sent to a tourney to kick the asses of genin from different villages. Tha client of the mission wanted the prize so badly for some reason I didn?t care ?bout so...I was sent alone thanks to mah awesomeness. " 

I know, ya knowm and they know that I wasn?t lying pal. In the end that tourney helped me to level up ya see, I had like three fights in two days so I think it left some valuable experience to me...Well, maybe nothin?too valuable but I experimented the invincibility, that not everyone gets to enjoy, once again. And that felt great!

" As for mah team...Well, I have none. I?ve been makin?mah duties all alone from the beginning although I know a few guys from mah place that do go on missions with a team. "

Yep, I know I don?t have to tell ya that i?m popular among guys and gals, right? Many of mah buddies at Fuzen go on missions with a team but apparently I haven?t found guys that can actually keep with me...or they may be trying to leave me out?!...Nah, i?m just too cool for that. As we advanced, I noticed how mah pal, Kaito, started to act strange; the dude began to cough like one of those old men that have their lung filled with smoke cause of cigarretes. He doesn?t look like tha kind to have vices though.

" Hey, are ya okay dude? We can rest if ya want, I?m not in a hurry. "yeah, just like a gentleman I was bein?considerate with mah new friend.

In the end he said it was nothin?but I kept an eye on him in case something could happen. We kept walking with a moderated pace for minutes till I started to ask some stuff just to nail a better mood.

" So what about ya two? Any interestin?mission ya remember? How long since ya know each other? "​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 18, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery & Inori Kazuyai*

A tournament he said, must be something special. Thought the young Ivery as his step continued to move through the lands. Inori walked a few steps behind the boy, along with Zenki. Quiet as he was, Inori continued to do all the talking.

"I see. Seem like both a blessing and a curse, I suppose. Not having a team, but being strong enough to handle yourself."

Then, there was a certain thing he asked that caused the youth turn, he wanted to know of past experience with missions. Kaito couldn't relate, his only mission stood before him, his mission was Inori, for some reason she was given to him, he still wondered what purpose would aid him by having her on his side. Much like the boy before him, he was alone, for the past few years he trained in seclusion until he managed to reached where he is now. He never was assigned a teammate, he wasn't even part of Kiri. The Ivery clan was his home, the land of snow was his home. Not this boring wasteland....  

"Well, Inori is my mission." 

Said the young knight as he continued to move towards Fuzen. His words were brief, straight forward. He didn't try to explain any further than the truth, he somewhat evoked the sentiment of homesickness, he hasn't seen home for years now, in total would be 6 years now. Either way, his heart knew that Yukigakure only held was memories, there was no longer anything there to await him. The Ivery weren't there.

"That's right. He's my White Knight." 

"Corrupted White Knight." 

"Right. You see I don't have any memory from before 4 year ago. I've been under a state of amnesia since then, I can't remember much, and I'm not at all a fighter. He is."

She point towards the blue hair youth, he stare his on the distance. His pace was as steady as the others. He heard the conversation, and he continued this time instead of Inori.

"She was assigned to me about a few days ago. I know little about her, but for some reason we got along fine. Only thing I know about her is that she's kinda special, has mind eye of Kagura. Also... I guess... I can call her my friend."

The youth became hesitant in those last words, but nevertheless he managed to spew the truth out of his mouth. His eyes looked over his shoulder, noticing that Inori had a smile plastered on her mien, that causal smile that she had since day one. Warm and comforting. His gaze met the kid's once more.

"Hey I hope I'm not stepping over the line by saying this but... You somehow smell like cinder, more specifically, it isn't you... it's more like... your chakara. Can you tell me what your element is?"

"Cinder? I didn't get any kind of scent like that. Why would want to know anyway?" 

"I'm... curious." ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

" Wah, that sounds cool!! The Corrupted White Knight...sounds like one of those epic fairy tales "

That was mah reaction at what they told me. Basically this Kaito kid is in charge of Inori-chan so...He?s like one of those bodyguards! Sounds like an important task. As I said that I also started to think about what the gal here said, A team...Well i have a few people in mind to ask ?em to be mah team. Then it came  tha question of the blue-haired lad, he asked ?bout the elemental release I tend to use, obviously mah answer is gonna be fire, I mean all the uchiha use fire. 

" Now that?s a weird question, bro...but anyway, I use fire release like any other Uchiha though I only know one technique right now. "

?kay I think I shouldn?t have said that I am an Uchiha but it?s not like it matters too much, right? It?s not like I changed mah name on purpose, most likely mah old man was running away from somethin?and when we arrived to Fuzen nine years ago he decided to change our surname for his own sake. He has been a selfish bastard his entire life apparently, but what can I expect from the dude who abandoned us without meddling a word?

" Any special reason for that?...Oh, also i think i shouldn?t have mentioned mah former surname, could ya two forget ?bout that part? heheh. "

Well, I should try to keep it in secret at least. As far as I know our clan wasn?t well looked at in the past due to some incidents that affected the ninja world but, Oh well, nothin?will happen if mah friends are the ones who know about it. Mah eyes got fixed on both of ?em as I wondered what they could be thinking ?bout what they just heard.
​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 19, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery & Inori Kazuyai*​

Uchiha!? Those members of Konohagakure!? OF WHITE!! It wasn't bad enough that he had flame release, he was from White! The burning sensation of anger started to bubble within the young knight. White trash was within his reach, he could simply kill him at this moment, but something was odd about him. Inori was here... he couldn't just kill a man in front of her, not without telling her first, but she did not know his secret hatred for White's entire population, an the fact this kid has his most feared element, something that could literally one shot him... DAMN It!! He couldn't manage to do anything at this point! He was helping something he hatred.

"Don't worry about it. Soon enough even you'll forget it." 

His tone completely changed. Blood lust started to boil upon his system. The amount of anger that continued to build was tremendous, it was almost a miracle that he could contain himself to such an extent. This kid... at the end, even Kaito might want to kill him. However, he was a part of Black now, but was that enough to earn Kaito's forgiveness? No. The decimation of an entire clan was in White's hands, his entire family was taken down by these people. Why would he forgive someone that murdered his entire clan? 

"Kaito? What are you saying? Why are you so mad all of a sudden?"

"I'm not mad."

"You sure aren't good at hiding it."

"I said, I'm not mad!"

He turned. His steps continue down the road, the mist started to fade within their eyes, and soon nature started to flourish through their very eyes. Their sights had met an area that was filled with trees,  flowers and a beautiful blue sky. The sun rays were upon them, Kaito hated the heat, he would never reveal why, but his pure release was the cause. His Pure release over the ice element, caused all his weakness to heat. Though this was but a simple let back to him.

"Now that I think about it. Isn't Fuzen The Land Hidden in Sin? I heard something about them being a huge village composed of many ninja around the world."

What? That would mean that Fuzen is also part of White... meaning that Fuzen is also harboring white forces! DAMN IT!! Even Black was tainted. He needed to become stronger still, he needed to gain his ancestors powers to defeat this menace soon! At this rate... this young knight would need to destroy the whole world to purify it from white...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

Waaah, I think I screwed up, as soon as I said that I was an Uchiha this Kaito dude started to look at me with some pretty cold eyes, wonder if the Uchiha clan did something to him...Oh well, it?s not mah business at all, If I ask maybe he?ll get more pissed than he is already. As we walked Inori asked him about the reason of his bad mood, he denied it so hard it was just too obvious he was mad for some reason. 

As we followed our path, we came out from that annoyin?mist that was makin?mah eyes to hurt, the sun, the trees and the rest of wonderful stuff the nature provides the world with was what we were able to see as we moved. Then a question came from the blue-haired white knight...that title keeps sounding really cool! I want one of those, but one that is even cooler once I show to the world that I?m the greatest man this planet will ever see.

" As far as I know guys from all places do live there, if I don?t remember wrong it was tha product of people randomly joining together until they were enough to create a village. " 

That?s what I replied to his question, Indeed Fuzen was just a mix of different people with different understandin? of what life is, of course the founders of tha village are the ones who seem the wealthiest, such as tha Minami clan. As for me, this just makes me feel like a criminal who arrived to tha only place that would accept ?im. Seriously I have no idea what that geezer had in mind when we left Konoha and joined Fuzen, but whateva, as long as mah life is fun I will be there.

" Anyway, I wonder if we?ll be able to arrive soon, the all mighty stomach of the all mighty me is demanding food! "

After mah words, an embarrasssing sound was emitted by mah gut. Ya shouldn?t find this strange, I think I told ya that if there was somethin?I really loved in this world, that was gals and delicious food.​


----------



## Narurider (Jul 19, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two*

"So you're telling me that this guy just appeared and killed that Kashin fella?" Biādo leaned over the edge of the ship, Meiko and Gadian by his side. Meiko nodded, while Gadian stayed silent. After that large bulk of a man had left, Gadian hadn't spoke a word. He couldn't understand how the sword hadn't cut the man. Biādo turned to Gadian. "And as he went to leave, you decided it would be a smart idea to attack the guy? He was leaving, so you didn't need to take a swing at him...so why did you? Why didn't you just let him leave?"

"I don't know. I just had a feeling that letting him just get away would be a bad idea." Gadian's hands curled into fists. He was angry that the man had been able to get away. He was even angrier about the fact he hadn't even been able to cut the man. Why was that? Was the man got skin as strong as steel? Or was it Gadian's fault? If so, then how? "But considering I couldn't even cut him, I might as well have just let him get away in the first place!"

"Gadian, the fact you couldn't cut the guy isn't your fault. He obviously isn't completely normal and that's why he couldn't be cut. But what exactly is this man, or what was done to him to make him like that?" Biādo searched through his mind, trying to figure it out. He felt he'd encountered something like this before. But when? The only person he could remember  that experimented on people was dead. And even when he'd been alive, he hadn't made any of his experiments uncuttable.

"I need to be stronger the next time we see him that's for sure. I'll need to be much stronger. Biādo, will you help me get stronger?" Biādo quietly looked into Gadian's eyes. There was a determination in his eyes that reminded him of how he'd been when he was younger. Before he'd given up on being a shinobi and became the owner of a cargo ship who lived away from other people. Biādo smiled and nodded. "Thank you."

"Well I'll need to get stronger. I can't rely on you to protect me all the time after all. I mean, I am a shinobi! But, unlike you I don't need anybody's help to get stronger!" Gadian gave her the look. The look that told her that this was now a competition. Well, she was going to win this competition! "So...whoever's the weakest when we met that guy again has to buy ramen for the winner?"

"You're on!"


----------



## Chronos (Jul 19, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery & Inori Kazuyai*​
Kaito flicked his tongue, his hunger wasn't raging like Yuuta's but Inori seemed to agree with him. Maybe he could use this to his advantage. Sorry Inori, but you'll have to see the real Corrupted White Knight. He stopped, he turned to the two kids. That were once behind him, his eyes locked on the smiling child known as Zenki Yuuta, or more like Zenki Uchiha. Inori flesh started to shiver, her ability, Mind Eye of Kagura sensed something dark emanating from the chakara of this child. Maybe it was her imagination... But Kaito wasn't the same every since they left Kiri. He's become so strange, he's been so... different. First time she met him, he was much kinder, but now... this darkness. Where is it emanating from.

"Fuzen is right ahead."

Said the young Ivery as he point back with his thumb. Inori opened her mouth to speak, but before she could even continue, Kaito had switch his view towards her. His menacing glare was enough to cause her to wince in slight fear. A dangerous aura radiated from him. 










​
"Sorry. Can't let you get there though... Pal."

"Kaito, what are yo--"

"You see, you and me kinda have a problem."

Kaito spoke with strange vigor. Almost as if he was proud about what he was about to do. His started to whirl within a sea of painful memories. Memories of a past no child should encounter, but nevertheless, it was good. This was what he trained for! This exact moment was what he wanted. He has passed through the gates of Hell, and became stronger for it. This time, he wouldn't be that exact same kid that allowed his entire clan to willow in pain. He wouldn't become The Worthless Knight again.

"You and White have a debt to pay. I am the one who's gonna reclaim it."

Kaito's fist clenched, his other hand soon placed itself within his pouch, unveiling a knife he held within it. A flash of light reflected upon it's blade, as it demonstrated the Knight's lingering desire to kill. His eyes firmly placed upon this Kid's eyes. Inori said...

"Kaito stop!"

"My entire clan, The entire clan of Ivery's dead cause of some of White's trash... you vile scum. Met your fate, kid. Death's upon you, and sadly for you I'm the one who's gonna usher him to you." 

Kaito's feet propelled him towards the Zenki Yuuta, the knife fist attempted to slice the neck of this young fellow. If this were to fail, he would soon spin kick towards the face, using this as a diversion, soon using that same pull to slice his face. 

"Sorry. But it's rather personal."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*To appease a soul*

Zenki Yuuta looked a bit puzzled at the young Ivery standing in front of him, the blue-haired boy seemed to be radiating that hostile aura for some time now and even with that easy-going nature of his, the Uchiha knew that something wrong probably could happen soon enough. Kaito then told them that Fuzen was right ahead something that made Zenki to low his guard a little. After that, he spoke words that at this point weren?t as strange as anyone else could think although they still had the brown-haired boy a little confused about the situation.

" Huh? Why? "

As the blue-eyed youth started to talk about a few things, Zenki noticed that the problem wasn?t the fact that he was descendant of the clan with "blessed eyes", but the fact that such a clan was part of Konoha, a village belonging to the White, one of the two ideological factions that the ninja world was divided into. From the moment of his birth until he was a five-year-old, he lived in that side of the world so technically he is still part of that place.

The clan of the young Ivery was decimated almost to nothing by the people of the white, at least that is what the goggle-boy understood. And now Kaito Ivery wanted revenge even though he was completely ignoring the voice of the girl next to them. Yuuta grinned, he didn?t plan on getting punished by the stupid actions of others nor try to excuse them, but if a fight was what the young man before him wanted, it was something he could not refuse, because he was Zenki yuuta, the best among the best.

" I see... "

He spoke, with his right arm he pushed upwards the hand with the knife before ducking and then rolling forward avoiding both the decoy kick and the next slash to his face. Immediately he  jumped and distanced himself around fifteen meters from the hostile lad, his smile still on as he looked at his now opponent.

" heheh, Ya see pal, I don?t give a flying fuck ?bout Black or White, about tha Uchiha clan or Konoha. Probably what happened to yer clan was really painful for ya. "

That?s what he said taking out two kunai, those old weapons were still kind of useful even in this age. Then he threw both of them, the first was launched with his left arm as he gave it a spinning effect as if he hurled a football; his arm clearly stretched but that one was nothing but a decoy, the next one was thrown with alot of strength but differently to the last one, Zenki didn?t stretch his arm at all but used all the strength in his hand and wrist making it look as if he drew out a gun, tied to it a fake explosive tag.

" I?m not gonna tell ya I understand ya cause I don?t but...If a fight is what ya want, that?s what i?mma gonna give ya! "

Now he was the one who rocketed himself against the Ivery, his fist clinched ready to deliver a strong straight.​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 19, 2012)

Kaito Ivery​
The youth before him seemed to be determined to give him what he wanted, he didn't want a fight, he wanted the kid dead. However he seemed to have a slight smug look on his face, how about we teach him how a prominent ninja fights? The Knight thought as he witnessed a total of two metallic figures coursed through him, his hand gripped the knife, his other placed itself within it's pouch. Soon the Knight, feet twirled causing his body to 360 swinging a powerful kick that managed to knock the course of the first hurling kunai. His hand soon pulled a tag of his pouch, he continued to twirl on the earth, his hand quickly slipped the tag on the first kunai that was just about to fall. His other leg thrusted, kicking the now tagged kunai towards the other upcoming one. The noise of metal clashing soon veiled the area, the two object span in the air, the Ivery child finally noticed something, the child was hurling towards him, and the second kunai held and explosive tag. His eyes jolted, this would mean the explosion would be stronger.

He kicked the earth beneath his feet, before the tag ignited and released a large bang. The explosion wasn't nearly as strong, was his a dud? Or perhaps it was but a trick. However, the explosive should've stopped the child from continuing his pace towards him. Now was his turn to be on the offensive. The child threw the knife towards the air, his hands started to seal before his to fist met each other and his hands started to form a strange amount of chakara. The wind commenced to shape around his body, form a circular formation around his arms and legs. His chakara molded into ice, soon his arm had form crystallize ice gauntlets, his feet had form greaves also made of the same material. 

The smoke that veiled the area obscure the sight of Yuuta. Kaito's was troubled, his heart wanted to avenge his clan, but Inori... she has nothing to do with this, she managed to get away, but I'm sure she's seeing this battle. The Ivery was at a disadvantage really. Who knows what this kid might do... he might use Inori was a shield.

"You're not dead yet, are you?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*To appease a soul II*

His tag exploded, did he mistook it for one of the fake ones he had with him? The thought didn?t really occupied his mind for long as he charged directly into the explosion without stopping, a mere explosion which power wasn?t even enough to blow up enough part of the ground wasn?t going to stop him and that was what he was thinking. His legs wer eleading him through the darkness caused by the smoke, again his eyes were hurting alittle as if they were forcefully trying to see beyond what was in front of the guy. His hands started to move with some hand seals, a little burn wouldn?t stop him from continuing the battle.

" Ya see, only mortals die from these puny stuff! "

His voice echoed from within the smoke before five figures identical to him would come out from the cloud. He was using his muscles at it?s max, trying to make his illusions to looke real just like the Kage Bunshin technique he heard about once. The five Uchiha reached the point where Kaito was standing in a very short time, they threw a punch but the two that seemed to be the most likely to land a hit disappeared before touching the Ivery, indeed all of the clones of Yuuta, including the original disappeared leaving behind only one log. It was a new distraction, of course those clones weren?t real.

" Prepared to lose? "

The goggle-boy wrapped his hands around the waist of the ice release user and then lifted him up. It wasn?t a special taijutsu move that he practiced for hours nor days, it wasn?t really a killing technique but definitely no one would end up unharmed after it. Actually it was nothing but a move that he watched during a wrestling espectacle and the idea of testing it out during a real match struck his mind.

" German Suplex!!! "​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 19, 2012)

Kaito Ivery​
"That technique, huh?"

Impressive. Though he was cunning enough to grab him, he was about to met his full strength. His body started to hurl on the air, his head smash the earth his head pounded the ground with great force. Pain coursed through his system, but this was a sacrifice he needed to do, a veil of smoke had appeared and soon a log had been placed on his place. The position was perfect, the Knight was before him, blood was pouring down his forehead. He held his twisted body before he threw it upon the air, his feet propelled his towards the air, before he held his head with his feet, cling around his neck, his hands held his feet, his thighs were placed around his ribs, restricting any movement that had to do with his hands. This wasn't any type of technique, but it was something he made of the fly. Yuuta's head pointed towards the earth as gravity started to take it course.

"I won't lose easily Yuuta! I'm not a punk!"

The Icy material held the girth of his feet and hands. In temperature nearing those of the snow form Yukigakure. The child was determined to win this fight. It didn't have to do with who was better only about avenging his former clan. He needed to die, his clan... even though they looked down on him, even though he was bullied by these people. If he managed to do this, he wouldn't just be one step closer to achieving White's decimation, but he would prove his worth as a Knight! As the former heir of this dead clan!  Inori continued to appear in his mind, was this the right thing to do. He was taking advantage of an opportunity, but this is what ninja's do. This is the life of a shinobi.

"I'm The Corrupted White Knight. Time to die Uchiha!"

His head would soon smash the earth... This earth was soon gonna be painted with the color of blood.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*To appease a soul III*

He was basically tied from both hands and legs, the Ivery sacrificed his body for a new chance, that certainly was something to admire but it?s not like he would let himself to get killed just by that. The feeling of the contact of his limbs with the cold substance on the hands of the Ivery gave him some chills as they were rapidly approaching to the ground, if that doesn?t kill him at least would make him lose the fight...That was something he would never allow. 

Using his fingers, he reached out a kunai which had a smoke bomb stuck in the middle of the hole at the end of the grip; the knife fell straight into his mouth, around the weapon was wrapped an explosive tag too. This was the kind of weapons he usually carries with him, a combination of all the basic stuff the shinobi usually use, he tends to prepare some of those just as how he prepares his strings or kunai with strings tied to them. 

This time he was sure that the piece of paper was a fake but of course that was something he wouldn?t tell to his opponent.

" Sho ya kno pal...Mahb we bosh wihh dae "

"So ya see pal, maybe we both will die. " that is what he tried to say, the tag slowly started to ignite as Zenki managed to pull his body upwards, his stomach had some pain running through it due to the effort but it was nothing compared to what was coming. Even in that situation his smile of confidence never disappeared. In that position he could not maneuver in mid air but definitely he should be able to do something, using all the strength in his body he slowly changed their position into an horizontal one and then twisted his neck throwing the Kunai to the ground where they were about to land.

" Ya react fast but...wonder what ya can do against the flames coming from that explosion. Seems like yer revenge will go to waste together with us, bro. "

*BOOM!!*

What exploded was not the tag but instead the smoke bomb creating a new screen as they both fell into the dark. Zenki was using his hands to hold to the clothes of the boy so both of them would either save themselves or get a few bones fractured or in the worst case, broken.

*CRASH!!!*​


----------



## Chronos (Jul 19, 2012)

Kaito Ivery & Inori Kazuyai

He attempted to either have both get impacted by the earth, or have their bodies save. Right at this moment, the child tried using tactics to play with his mind. But this was simple.

"I don't care! You'll die! I'm a Knight, not a pussy! I will fight for my goal even if it kills me! You're going down with me kid!"

Their bodies impacted the earth, his arms and legs were fine due to the ice armor that veiled them, although shattered, his upper body felt as if a truck had rammed into him. His rips and many parts of his body were fractured to a certain extent, but he still breathed. He took this chance, he felt the hands of this kid, still gripping his clothes. His hand extended, he felt the warmth of his neck as his grip continued to force itself, pulling he flipped the youth over his head and smashed his back towards the earth, crack were already formed due to their fall. This hit caused it to expand slightly.

The smoke slowly began to disperse, his lugs felt heavy, but his will was as radiant as the sun, as brilliant as the stars. A smirk was plastered over his mien he looked down at the boy as his blood, and Yuuta's was upon his clothes and flesh.

"I am not the strongest. But I will kill you. How does it feel? The best in the world's legacy will soon end."

The kid started to cough, his lugs were heavy and the smell of cinder didn't help. Inori finally approached the two, she was worried, but instead. She leaned towards Zenki and pushed aside Kaito.

"What are you doing? I'm about to kill him!"

"Stop it! Why are you doing this! He's not a part of White anymore!"

"I don't care! White must pay! They all need to pay! My family... My..."

He continued to cough badly. Blood started to spill, he wasn't strong enough to withstand that fall, and now his own ally is conspiring against him. He truly felt like shit, not only was he the bad guy, but he was also being rejected by the only person that was suppose to aid him. What is this? Inori placed her hands on the kid and lifted him, placing his hand around her neck. She continued to move towards Fuzen along side of him. Kaito continued to cough as he witness his ally help a stranger instead of himself. 

"I have to hurry and get you to a hospital, quick."

The continued, he knelled in pain. His ribs were literally killing him. However, he managed to pulled the strength to pound the earth beneath his feet. Each hit stronger than the next, anger continued to brew... no it wasn't anger. More like, self pity. Humiliating.

"...So that's... how's it gonna be, huh? Even after you promised... Fine."

Kaito turned... his feet limping towards the end, slowly, really slowly... his hands placed upon the trees as he continued towards Kiri. Inori towards Fuzen, Kaito almost at the edge of death, this was not enough to stop him. He needed to... go back.

Report... that he has.... failed....

Failed to... Inori.

*BANG*

His body has fallen. His consciousness is slowly fading.

_Did I fail?_​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 20, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

Everything hurt, everything in his damned body hurt as hell, it was the first time he felt so much pain or actually the first time the pain was so strong he was barely able to even feel his body. But despite the fact that some of his bones were fractured and the impact caused his flesh to get skint with the friction of the ground together with blood coming from both his temple and his mouth, he still tried to stand up, his body was almost completely shattered but he still wanted to fight. It was not his pride as an Uchiha nor his pride as a member of Fuzen, it was the pride of the boy who firmly believed he was the best. 

As he tried to stand up, he felt the hands of his opponent before an intense pain ran through his back, he was smashed against the crack that their fall created. It was a first for him hearing his bones cracking in such a way, most likely at least half of his ribs were either broken or would broke with the slightest movement. But he ignored all of this while listening to what the "White Knight" was spouting. "I don?t care ?bout it, tha fight shall continue" that was all that was in the mind of the brown-haired lad.

Suddenly Inori came to his rescue, while he didn?t mind the help, his pride was kind of hurt because of that.

" why? "

He asked more to himself than anything. As they started to walk towards Fuzen, the goggle-boy couldn?t do but stare back painfully, watching how the guy that moments ago was fighting against him was pretty much falling to pieces. He wasn?t going to leave him abandoned there,and he was sure this Inori girl didn?t want to neither. Zenki pushed her away with little strength,just enough for her to stop walking, then he started to walk to where Kaito was....In the end, that fight didn?t mean they couldn?t become friends right? at least that is what the Uchiha thought.

" Tsk. This is what ya do after a fight to death? The fight hasn?t ended yet! "

Is what he said at the body of the young Ivery who seemed to be falling asleep. Zenki Yuuta was panting, his body was hurt and badly and still he wasn?t going to abandon someone just like that. Using all of his strength he took the body of the blue-haired boy and put him on his back, his clothes got stained with even more blood but it is not as if that made any difference. The fire release user then walked and caught up with Inori who was looking at him.

" We?re not done yet, we will continue with this after ya get treated. " Then he looked at the red-eyed female and gave her a wide smile." I think this dude needs ya more than what ya need him. Ya should stay by his side no matter what, other way his revenge will end up consumin?him. "

With that, the three of them headed to the village hidden in the sin regardless of what the opinion of the boy from Kiri could be.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2012)

Lin Yao
*Konoha Streets
Possible Strife?

---
*
This was ridiculous. The assassin decided to _follow_ him? Now dressed and still wielding only a single scalpel against his _swords_? And deliberately ruining a possible assassination by revealing herself to him? Granted, it probably wouldn't have worked anyway, but she didn't know that. She must either have a death wish, or was really confident in her abilities.

Her stance indicated she wanted a fight, though. And was waiting for him to make the first move. Poor idea. Very poor. "Very well. I accept." Lin nodded, reaching for his dual sabres and appearing next to Adara instantly in one quick movement.

"I'll show you why you don't mess with the heir of the Yao clan, assassin." He said, as he cut through the string easily in one quick movement, forcing her to quickly drop down before he kicked her away with a single and powerful kick.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 20, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara jumped quickly as she dodge his kick by using her strings, she moved out of range. She pulled out the flask out of her belt and drunk a few gulps from it. It did not take long for the medcine to take long at all, she started to shake as har bones rattle through out her body as she felt the force pulse through her veins. Her hair turn red as her eye color turn a light shade of purple. She charged at Lin then slightly attacked the string to Lin's arms, she forced his arms to attack himself. She was wondering if he could stop himself from a deadly slash cut from his own hand. 

"Mother ****** I am no assassin. I am something that nobody would understand or cared about. Shove that up your ass."

Adara did not let go of the strings she had attacked to Lin like a spider web. She secretly wrapper one around his neck but she was not going to pull on it till much later. She waited for what Ln was going to do as she had this feeling that this was not going to be a stare down in the dark, this fight was about a eye for eye and a tooth for a tooth. She strapped the scalpel back on her upper arm, as she would use it when it comes down to it when she needed it. She was prepared for Lin's attack as she had a feeling he would cut the strings as she was on her toes for any type of attack.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2012)

Lin Yao
*Konoha Streets
Strife 

---*

Not bad. The assassin seemed to know what she was doing, though the medicine seemed pretty suspicious. Probably because it changed her hair and eye colour. Just in case, Lin through a kunai and sliced it through the air, hitting the flask bang on and causing it to shatter, spraying glass everywhere.

The string attack, though clever, was ultimately ineffectual. The assassin was underestimating him if she thought this would be enough to manipulate his movements. With a quick flick of both wrists, Lin spun both blades in the air, and leaped up into the air, before moving the strings through the blades of the swords and slicing them, and grabbing them once again. Landing on a roof-top, Lin grinned. "You're going to have to do better than that." Her stance was good, but Lin could tell she was no experienced fighter.

"You know," Lin said, holding a sword up to his neck. "If you're going to try something like this, be more subtle about it. I could feel this as I jumped into the air." He said, before cutting through the string. And once again, he leapt up, using the moonlight to make it hard to focus her eyes on him, before closing the distance once again one quick movement, and attacking Adara with a fast flurry of attacks, making sure to use the reach provided by the swords to their fullest. "_Can't let her get those strings on me again..._"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 20, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara smirked as the flask was knock out of her belt loop and smashed to the ground. For now she could not change back to her good side. That did not matter to her at all right now as Lin closed the gap that was between them as he attack her with his swords. Adara used thunder fist as she use this she could blocked the swords slashes, she could not feel the pain from the slashes against her knuckles. Then she ducked under his legs as she tried to use her scalpel to aim at Lin's nuts as quickly as she could as she gotten back up on her feet.

To her a double knock out was fine with her, as she pulled out a explosion note and activate it. With the alcohol in the flask with the other herbs it would cause a much bigger explosion than normal. As the explossion note went off Adara jumped off the roof and on to a string then she jump to the ground. She had a feeling that Lin waAs she was s still around she wait to hear any sign from him. She slipped into the shadows waiting what would happen next. She jumped on to a side of a low building that was mostly in the alley. She was in a kneeling postion watching the area in the shadows for Lin to come out in play.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2012)

Lin Yao
*Konoha Streets
Strife  - 99% 

---*

Did she just try and parry his swords with a physical jutsu? This girl was insane. Her hands were bleeding slightly from where she attempted to parry his slashes, but otherwise she seemed completely unfazed as she ducked down and attempted to castrate him with her scalpel. Thankfully, Lin managed to jump up in time to avoid the potentially devastating blow, and slam his sword down through her scalpel, trapping it in the ground as she followed it up with an explosion. "_The hell_?" Lin sweatdropped as he quickly moved out of the way of the explosion and onto a nearby rooftop outside of her line of sight.

She couldn't see him, but he could see her, perched on the side of a low building hidden within the alley. No doubt she was going to wait him out and try and have him make the first move. And she was right. He was going to make the first move. 

Putting a smoke bomb'd kunai in his mouth, Lin leaped down immediately, using another Shunshin to fuel his speed as he rocketed towards Adara, arms and swords raised.  This was going to be the final blow. As he closed in, he threw the kunai through the air, exploding the smoke bomb near Adara and completely blocking her line of sight as he landed down in front of her and plunged his swords through her palms.

"Enough of this. Tell me who sent you."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 20, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara saw the smoke exploded around her as Lin came flying in with his swords as they went through her palms. She slammed her palms all the way down to the hilt of the two swords, her bleeding hands touch his hands to tell him something important and the message was just more than pain, it was just the opposite of it. He asked her a question on you sent her; to her it was a bogus question. She still could not feel any pain from the swords still sticking through her palms. She was thinking how to explain to Lin or keep fighting with him. She could rip her palms to shreds and she could repair them.

"Nobody sent me here; you only got in the way. When my good side and me clashes, Hell breaks out. My good side is weak at times to not hold me back and I take control of some percentage of the body without changing anything."

Adara let go of his hands and rip them from the two swords. She quickly rips off her sleeves to stop the bleeding hands that were a bloody mess. Her good side was thinking I am not weak, I show you now bad side how strong I am. She forces her evil side to do something, it was to kiss Lin. Adara snapped out of her thoughts of which mind that were thinking. She pulled out a kunia that was a much better option than kissing him, she looked at the kunia then she just simply crossed her arms.

"You be paying for the next flask of medicine that I take."


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2012)

*The Kid*

No matter what their always had to be a rebel in any group. The one person who had to do things their own way to disrupt the order of things. Shobu spat at the ground as he looked at Kosuke through his rear view mirror. The stunt double from the Matrix had jerry rigged himself a safety net of sorts and put himself in a far more precarious situation than simply sitting in the car would of put him in. It was at this moment that Shobu lamented the state of the Kirikagure school system.

"These run off of steam actually and this hunk of metal was paid for by your country and is extremely important for getting us to the target. I'd suggest you just sit back but lucky for you speed is not the impetus at this point. I want you to see what it is you have to survive."

Shobu didn't want to really give him a hard time about this considering the fact that they had much bigger business to attend to on this particular island. So he dropped it for the moment his hand drifting to the middle of the vehicle where three separate levers were situated.

The Irohmobile was a modern marvel of this generation. It could reach speeds up to 80 MPH, going from 0-60 in 8 seconds, completely powered by steam. It was invented  some 30 odd years ago. They weren't common place but it wasn't rare to see one if you were in the more posh sectors.  The machines made travel for people faster and more comfortable as a whole. They weren't the most common in Kirikagure but Shobu had been assigned one by the Mizukage. It would come in handy now. 

The Kid got into the passenger seat of the Irohmobile his eyes fixated on a red button that was encased in glass. Before he could even ask what its function was Shobu had cranked a lever upward causing the engine of the Irohmobile to stir. The entire frame shook with the power of over 70 horses as its 4 cylinder engine was revved up with the further crank of the lever. The steam barreled out of the muffler as Shobu continued to rev up the engine for dramatic effect looking back at Kosuke to give him a bit of a scare.

"I think it's about time you stop buggering around mate. Not that I fancy the proposition of this 'survival' mission you keep alluding too, but I rather get it over with, savvy?"

Their had been a lot of mystery behind what they were doing here and even then if you listened carefully to Shobu's phrasing they were using this car as a manner of reconnaissance. It wasn't necessarily to engage their target which brought the next thing to the Kid's attention. This was a survival mission with a target meaning their wasn't just the elements their was an obstacle they had to overcome.

*CRANK

SHIFT*

The Irohmobile's muffler let out a roar of white smog as Shobu put his foot on the throttle. They were off at a rather brisk pace of 20-30 MPH, the top speed of the world class sprinters or modern day guard dogs. They drove down the path of destruction, the trees having been torn from their roots. The Kid wondered silently what manner of beast could possibly have this kind of strength. It had been a bit of driving before they came to a fork in the road, one path leading downward to a lake and another upward into a more winding treacherous looking path. Of course they had to traverse the more dangerous path or otherwise Shobu wouldn't get his shit and giggle quota in. 

"We're getting out of the car. I want you to see it from up there. It won't spot us all the way up there..."​


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2012)

*You're Thinking Too Much, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Thirteen
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Minami Compound
*Difficulty*: 
Mid
*Health*:
95%
*Track*:
---

---

 A small smile can be seen on Amata's face, seeing her happy the room actually gets him a bit joyed. His forearm resting against the side of the door he also agrees that it's not half bad. 

At first he was a bit worried that she wouldn't be pleased with being in a room that had already been used before. Especially, since there were many others rooms to be selected that had never been occupied.

However, Ajimu seemed to be the type of girl that wasn't stuck up and happened to enjoy whatever what was given to her. Very different to a kid that complained about the getting the action figure he wanted on his birthday. In his eyes, he can see this young lady as one that's very mature, yet also has a childish side that doesn't make her boring.

So could he have found a decent friend for once? No that's not it. With the purple-haired girl next to him with an odd look on her face, that means two new companions.

They were very much unlike the other people in the village that called themselves his 'friend' and took his money............well hopefully they weren't.

Bringing his attention out of his head, the brown-haired beauty raised a few questions. That's right, it's still far from night time and these three are still young so they have a lot of time and energy on their hands. 

"Hmm, not particularly anyone or anything I can think of for right now. Sorry I'm not the best host around. Well we can still look around the village if you'd like. That's if you don't mind this terrible escort. "

Amata playfully said jokingly. It's not like he had anything to do today, probably just lay around on the bed and work on the flowers, maybe clean the house. Though he really enjoys those last two things, he can always do them tomorrow.

It was then that quiet Seri spoke up suddenly, looked at her hoping that she wasn't going to go on about not being worthy here again. Such a thing didn't happen as actually, it was a surprise that she had for him? However seeing as it was it was a surprise he might as well not ask.

He has to admit, that for some reason he's exciting like a kid wondering what his present will be on Christmas . Along with it was another feeling.....a bad feeling....Contemplating on all of these things, Amata begins to have images about this all being a trap all just so they can steal things from his house and beat the daylights out of him later. 

Such things don't happen to frighten Amata but the thought of evil hiding behind that cute innocent face  makes his spin shiver... ​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Time to hoof it*​
The rougher path? Roshi wasn't without his worries, but he kept them to himself. It would make no sense to him to be alarmed. He was on an island, with strangers, and had already gauged a few escape patterns. His moniker, mostly unknown, would grow in time.. but for now, his particular fighting style would suit such purposes well. Still, there was no need to panic, he felt. He wanted, no, needed to get stronger. He would see what this exercise had to offer. 

His mind, instead, focused on the 'It' in question. The leader of their small party made sense. It was wiser to study, or at least scope, before engaging. He would've made a similar call, though leading groups was not his ideal thing. "Mm." was the most he verbally contributed. His eyes had studied the path carefully, and he mentally formulated strategies and contingency plans. He then slid off of the car, hands in his hoodie pockets as he waited for Shobu or another to take the lead.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 21, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

Konoha

The return of the Burning Dragon

"Alright, see you later guys." He managed to take two steps  before he was pulled back, violently, by those perfect bright red locks of his. 
"Hey, watch the hair you dick!" 

The dick in question was an exhausted, though not as much as Hiro, Wu who was in no mood for more of this puppy's nonsense. "We still need to report back in, after that you can take a shower and put some clothes on." Hiro was still very much dressed in rags, little had remained of his shorts and tanktop after he got blown up earlier by that sex offender. 

An hour later

"Seriously, now I'm headi....Wait what?" He had been ditched already, those assholes. Didn't even say goodbye, somebody seriously messed up in their upbringing. They hadn't heard the last of.....Agh, what the fuck?

It has happened, today was the day. He always knew that he was too awesome to be bound by silly thing like reality or a little thing called the laws of physics. And it had finally happened, he had become so amazing that gravity could no longer grasp him. His whole world was turned upside down and was a solid foot above the ground. Why did he feel such pressure on his ankle though?

"You little brat!" Uh oh, that never preceded good times. The voice and the tone belonged to a pissed of Hikari. Better known as Hiro's crazy hot foster mom. "You know how worries I was!?" Some how it never occurred to Hiro to tell his parents that he would be heading out of town, nor had it occurred to him that she would've been pissed off.

Good thing that Hiro had some exceptional abilities, he may not be the fastest, smarted or most talented genin. But he could do somethinng like sleeping. No matter what the circumstances were, like for example while he was hanging upside down. 

SNORE!

The little brat was so tuckered out that ever some violent shaking and a couple of slaps didn't even wake him, disciplining would have to wait until later.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

Ugh... This thing?s been hurtin?for a while now, it already passed a few days since I left Kaito and Inori-chan at the hospital here in Fuzen. When we entered the village I remember some people were looking?at us with curiosity and I don?t blame ?em pal, what would ya do if  ya suddenly see three teenagers, two of them pactically bathed in blood and another one trying to help as much as she could? Even in the hospital an acquaintance of mah mom noticed us immediately and treated our injuries...She scolded me for being a reckless guy but it?s not like Imma gonna change mah ways just cause of that.

" In tha end I wasn?t able to give ?em that tour ?round here..."

I just spat that as I walked ?round the streets of tha village, I?m wearin?mah usual shorts, foot wear and yellow T-shirt although mah mother strictly told me that I shouldn?t be wearing mah gloves, cap and red shirt for a few days more cause I?m not recovered at all, indeed even though I?m just walkin?it still hurts. As for mah beloved goggles, I have ?em hanging from mah neck. Also I have alot of bandages tightly wrapped ?round mah body, mah head arms and knees and obviously mah upper body got pretty damaged durin?mah fight with that Ivery boy. 

" *sigh* I can?t train either cause of this. It?s not fun at all bro, not fun. "

Well, yeah as ya can tell, I?m pitying mahself for having nothin?to do. I can?t go on missions for a couple of days more and this is startin?to get on mah nerves, also i haven?t been able to find tha peeps I wanted to talk with so pretty much I?m alone here...at least some of the gals of the neighborhood brought me some food when I was restin?at mah home...It was delicious!​


----------



## Phantom Renegade (Jul 21, 2012)

Yosuke had had it, maybe if he was a chuunin or a jonin on a high level mission all this secrecy would be warranted, but not as a genin, and especially not in a training assignment. Yosuke stepped out of the car determined to find out what their commanding officer had in store for them, even if he had to threaten him to do so, but then a thought crossed his mind that made him stop in his tracks. No matter how suspicious they might be these were still Fuzengakure?s allies, and if that was not enough to grant then the benefit of the doubt then what was?

It hardly dispelled Yosuke?s doubts about the matter at hand, and it wasn?t particularly reassuring, but if the appointed leaders of Fuzengakure had decided to ally with Kirigakure that was enough for Yosuke, at least for now. Out of the corner of his eyes Yosuke spotted Roshi and he decided that if anything did happen he liked his odds better with his fellow countryman. Casually Yosuke made his way to Roshi?s side, greeting him once again with a curt nod and waiting with him to follow Shobu up the mountains, to what hopefully would be a wonderous and impressive it, instead of a terrible a gory death.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*

*Island*​_*A decent time to make allies*_​
Roshi, despite his silence and lack of gregarious mannerisms, wasn't particularly what one might call shy. He could actually get quite vocal, if riled up. His vivid auburn gaze shifted to eye Yosuke, a fellow Fuzen nin. Silently, asked or not, Roshi would've protected the youth with his life. He owed much to Fuzen.. and, despite his faceless identity.. things here had gone a lot better than they had been when he was the 'loser with one friend' back home.

"Don't worry," said Roshi, quietly enough for perhaps Yosuke alone to hear. It didn't come across like an order, but more like a friendly gesture. "Hashimoto Roshi," Roshi added, gaze focused ahead of him. It was a clear sign for the youth to do likewise, if he wished it, and introduce himself personally. 

Roshi, on the outside, appeared stoic.. perhaps even lethargic, unless one noted the attentive brilliance in his dark red eyes. His own concerns weren't voiced, they were instead shown by the swift but smooth and barely noticeable movement of his eyes. He appeared to be watching everything, and keeping a look out for anything that might attempt to take their small party by surprise.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 21, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Mizu no Kuni - Land of Water*
_''The Island''_​
''Steam schmeam. Just hurry up already..... lets get this over with'' Kosuke quietly let loose that last part, holding on to the back of the Irohmobile with naught but his two crouched legs and one kung-fu grip. The machine kicked up, and a loud noise bellowed out from the mechanical monstrosity. The very mouth of Hell had opened up, releasing a cacophony of demonic melodies, setting the air ablaze, deep crimson with the stained voices of millions of tortured souls.

...That damn Shobu. The edge of Kosuke's lip twitched as he tried contain his true feelings for what they were embarking in. It crossed the genin's mind, more than once, that if Shobu ever slipped up he'd just knock him out and leave him for whatever 'It' was. He could just tell that Mizukage that Shobu sacrificed himself for their sake.. who would disbelieve such heroic self-sacrifice, and from the mouth of a genin? 

The road was annoying. The Irohmobile was annoying. Shobu was annoying. The ride was annoying. The Kid's accent was annoying. Everything about this mission was driving Kosuke nuts, though to be fair it may have just been the car ride amplifying it all. Either way, this relentless torture inevitably came to an end, and as soon as the car ceased moving Kosuke slid off the end of the metal and back onto solid ground. God, did it feel good.

Silent and with an air of pride about him to hide his ... mild phobia.. Kosuke strolled up to Shobu and The Kid, looking up at the treacherous tread they were about to scale.

Kosuke had a smart-ass remark in mind, but then he remembered that, eventually... Shobu was going to have to drive them back.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Kid
Survive What? Survive That?*

The air was changing amongst the camp group. It seemed as though they were now on the verge of mutiny looking at Shobu as if they could vote him off the proverbial island. Little did they know he had immunity from such a diabolical and unceremonious fate. He led them up the rocky winding path that stretched on for a mile or two. The party came to straight rocky plateau and continued to walk it the sound of running water could be heard from afar. They followed the stream and looked down into the jungle cul-de-sac. This was a gateway to another place, another time that had been long forgotten by Gaia and now existed in its own stream of existence. The party peered down and was looking at a creature indigenous not to these lands or even to this lifetime. It stood atleast 40 metres tall, scales and very reptilian in appearance, mouthful of jagged teeth, and an absolutely terrifying captivating quality about it. This was the Tyrant Lizard….



The beast looked up knowingly at the 4 teens as if preparing to fly up and attack them. The distance between them was cut in half by the sheer stature of the abominable creature. It had a massive killing intent and describing it, as something oppressive would be a disservice to how hefty its aura actually was. For these youths they were looking straight down at death’s door.

“Mate you’re two sandwiches short of a picnic if you think we’re surviving against that thing. Fucking look at it!!! It’s….”

The Kid’s palms began to clam up as his brow became wet with precipitation. This was a daunting proposition to someone who was sailing the seas only days ago to be looking down at a T-Rex of all things. This entire place where the hell was he where such a thing could exist?

“No I don’t want you to survive against that. I want you to survive that.”

*ROWWWWWWRRRRRRRRRRRR*

The timing could not have been any more perfect as the resounding boom of the sonic baritone was hammered down on them. The ground began to quake as it moved closer and the T-Rex’s attention was now off of them and onto the periphery of the cul-de-sac. The prehistoric king rushed into the jungle its razor sharp teeth bared and ready to eviscerate its unseen foe.

*CRUNCH*

The T-Rex was thrown from the jungle into the stream it’s neck wobbling and its entire body limp. Whatever it went to attack had utterly annihilated it in moments.

“We have to survive whatever it is that just one hit KO’d that dinosaur.”​


----------



## Phantom Renegade (Jul 22, 2012)

As Roshi greeted him and introduced himself Yosuke?s eyebrow rose in a quizzical expression ?I know? he whispered back ?you already told us in the boat? Yosuke was about to start wondering if Roshi was all there when Shobu started leading them up the mountain and Yosuke?s attention shifted to keeping a watchful eye and ear.


As they reached the top Yosuke stopped at the edge of the precipice next to Roshi and any benefit of the doubt Kirigakure had gotten drained away, along with most of the color in Yosuke?s face. This ? thing, this overgrown lizard before them? Yosuke had felt fear before but the creature before them was so clearly beyond his capabilities Yosuke?s mind did not even know how to react to it save for the usual physiological indicators of fear, he began sweating, feeling his throat drying out, and for some reason his lungs refused to inflate.

Yosuke stood stock still for as long as the creature kept its hungry gaze pointed at them, hearing nothing, seeing nothing else, but as the monster turned Yosuke regained control of his emotions and took stock of the situation, he didn?t hear anyone behind them and a quick glance didn?t reveal anything additional. Yosuke couldn?t be sure though as the sound of the dinosaurs limp body impacting with the stream brought his attention back to the forest.
_
?We have to survive whatever it is that just one hit KO?d that dinosaur.?_

Yosuke called Roshi to attention with a light touch in the shoulder in case he needed it as Yosuke slowly began backing away from what was undoubtedly their doom, his eyes seemed sunken as he turned them towards Shobu ?We, oh no, I think you got that wrong?. The panic he had felt before had cleared leaving Yosuke with one of those odd moments of clarity ?I?m pretty sure you are going to have to survive it without me, this isn?t even a real mission, and frankly even it if was there isn?t enough money in the world? Yosuke said just after his quick deft hands retrieved a kunai with a explosive note wrapped around the handle from his left thigh pouch on a moment?s notice.

This was it, the end of the mission, if Shobu thought he was going to pit Yosuke against a dinosaur killer he was insane, and he was even crazier if he thought he could even try without serious administrative consequences.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 22, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto*​
*Wait, what?*​
Roshi laughed, in a lighthearted, almost a carefree manner. "This is different. A little less formal. Consider it a conversation starter," Roshi offered. He found himself amused with Yosuke. That's when he heard it. He heard it long before he actually saw it. He remained neutral, totally calm regardless of the situation. He either had nerves of steel, or he was actually a little touched.

Then he finally faced it. The dinosaur.. before it ran out of view. That beast would've been troublesome enough to face in itself.. but now they had to battle something that made it a personal rag doll? Roshi's eyes squinted. Oh, sure. A pang of fear naturally raced through him, but it wasn't enough to break his concentration. Already his mind was at work. Was it strong? Obviously. Physically? Likely. Mentally? Probable. Clearly the neck was broken, and with that sturdy of a physique, it had to have been by something with outrageous physical strength. Next, was speed. To have put that giant beast down so swiftly and effortlessly there had to be a level of quickness involved, there wasn't even an audible struggle.

Kneeling, Roshi plotted. They couldn't afford to fight it head on, with just these two factors alone. He almost cursed his lack of arsenal. Now would be a good time for him to know the shadow clone technique. The information it could provide would be vital. Survival tactics learned on the road with his mother would prove invaluable in this scenario. Rising, Roshi's dark red eyes shifted to face Shobu. "Survive, or defeat?"  It was difficult to tell whether Roshi was being arrogant, or simply specifying. He was simply too even tempered to tell. There was a reason to his questioning, of course. It was give him an ideal of how hostile their target would be. Either Shobu was testing them, or this was a death situation, in which they couldn't afford to slip up.. even a little. Offensively, they'd need to go for the kill, without hesitation.

He mentally recounted his stock, going over what he'd need to use to tangle with, much less survive the beast. Surviving in itself seemed a laughable notion at this point. Most importantly, Roshi's questioning would also let him know how they should approach this battle. Gathering information on your target was ninja tactics 101. Knowledge was power. Roshi intended to grab every bit of it that Shobu was willing to provide.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2012)

Lin Yao
*Konoha Streets
Strife  - 99% 

---
*
What on earth was this assassin talking about? Good side? Bad side? Moreover, why did she think even think that he would care about this stuff? He didn't ask for her life story, and she just tried to kill him. _Twice_. What was her deal? "_Is she crazy or something?_" Lin wonders, still on guard, but as his eye hovers over her blood covered hands, he thinks back to when she plunged her hand straight down his sword to the hilt and sweat-drops. "_Just answered my own question._"

But, regardless of her story and reasoning, the girl was still holding a kunai and still within a combat stance, meaning she obviously still wanted a fight. Lin tightens his grip on his swords and lunges at her kunai hand with his left arm, disarming her easily of her kunai - the hands were wrapped, but they had still just been _stabbed_, holding stuff probably wasn't easy for her. Following up with that, Lin uses a Shunshin to rush forward to her again, and delivers a diagonal slash across her chest.

"You seem to be acting under the severe misapprehension that I will believe your lies and tricks, assassin. Or that I actually care."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 22, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"Yes to both of your questions. They are not lies and you do care. I have two minds and two different personalities as well."

He bulled rush her as she did the change of stance to dodge the sword to her upper chest. Was he trying to kill her or wanted to see my breasts again. She heard the kunai fall from her hand and it fell off the roof of which they were standing on. She pulled out another kunia and tied it to a string; she aimed it at a window as it shattered in pieces of glass fell on her and Lin. She use more strings to grab a bottle of cheap red wine and pulled it to her. She took a few gulps of what was remaining and smashed it to the ground.

"See you later ass hole."

She went up to Lin and kissed him on the lips. Her hair changed back to white as her eyes changed back to red. She stepped back from Lin and was stun. She looked down at her hands as she felt the stinging pain from her hands. She was thinking what you did, bad side, this is plain deserter. She could not say anything as this was one horrible nightmare. She only felt to her knees as this was her fault; to her there was no way to change this.

"Whatever I can do will never make it up to you for trying to kill you. I should just get out of your life, so I will not do anymore damage to you. I am so glad you are not hurt from my other side."


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 22, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Mizu no Kuni - Land of Water*
''The Island''​
Roshi and Yosuke seemed to be having a very... short.. conversation as the group strolled up the hill. The Riumi boy was still boiling over about the whole automobile thing, partly frustrated at Shobu and partly frustrated with himself for losing his nerve. Still, what had happened to him before was nothing compared to what they were about to encounter.

Kosuke's eyes widened to their greatest extend, filled with shock as a reptilian beast of unprecedented size could be seen from their location. Even amidst the dense jungle, with a towering emerald canopy that could hide even the heavens themselves this monster could be perceived. The whole event became even more frightening when the dinosaur was beaten, rather quickly, by ... something else... something unseen.

The Fuzengakure ninja Yosuke seemed to have had enough, and was withdrawing some explosive backup while making it very apparent that he had no intention of facing this challenge, ''You're a ninja, not a baby! Suck it up and get ready! If you can't survive this mission then you don't deserve to bear the title of shinobi!''

It was a very brave and confident thing to say, but the truth was that Kosuke didn't want to do this anymore than Yosuke did. Still, his honor was at stake here, and the memory of Kosuke's father could not and would not be tarnished by cowardice here. Shaking on the inside, the mist genin's eyes darted frantically about as he ran the ninja basics, as well as different scenarios, through his head as quickly as he could.

''I second Roshi's question.'' Survive or Defeat. Nice and simple, and it summed up the boy's current thoughts quite well. Without waiting for a response, Kosuke continued, ''Alright... uhh.. well, we need to figure out what this thing is. We need a good vantage point that can get us intel without being too close to danger. I'm guessing this thing is just as big as that dinosaur. Kunai and shuriken aren't going to cut it here, and neither are swords.. we'll need... uhh..'' He trailed off. All the sudden that big ol' Fuma Shuriken around Kosuke's shoulder felt like a small needle, ''Exploding tags.. and we'll need to use the environment as best we can. We're a lot smaller than this thing, we can maneuver more easily. If you're not confident in your speed, tag along with someone always. Don't sacrifice your teammates to save your own ass... we're probably going to need every man and jutsu we can get, but if you fall behind or make a stupid mistake don't expect to be saved!''

_''Did that... really just come from me?''_ the thought like poison ran through Kosuke's brain. He hadn't thought of anything, it just came out. No doubt though, the genin was still frightened, and he shot a glance towards Shobu. It was a look mixed between _''Is that right?'' _and _''What the fuck do we do?''_. The chunin didn't seem as whacked out as the rest of the crew, so perhaps he already had a plan in mind.

...Then again, Shobu must have known this was coming. Why should he be surprised?


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2012)

*Sunagakure-Shinoka*

Shinoka was finished eating her breakfast quickly, the mood at the table was very somber today as her father was brought up. There was normally a lot more talking and cheerfulness in the house but her father was a taboo subject. She walked over to the window and peeked outside, Nio was still there. Shinoka knew what ever time she came outside he would still be waiting. If she took too long he would tell her grand parents. 

"He can be so damm annoying sometimes" she said to herself as she ran up the stairs

She skipped steps as she went, the longer she took the more he would to scold her on their way to the academy, he acted like her big brother even though he was only a year older than her.. She threw on her clothes and fixed her hair in record time. 

"Maa, Paa!!! I'm leaving" she shouted down stairs and she hopped up onto the window sill

She jumped down into the street as the fruit watched her wearily reaching out to grab the poles that supported the tarp over his produce.

"_Keep your big friend away from my stall next time, he near smashed it to pieces_"
"That only because..."
"If I knew a way to keep him away from me I'd already be doing it Boyne, so if you think of something let me know"

She looked over at Nio and he was about to open his mouth but she darted past him before he could speak.

"Hurry up slow poke, we'll be late" she said with a mischievous grin

He just shook his head woefully and ran off after her

"Lets have a race!" she called to Nio as the ran along the streets 
"If I can lose you then you stay lost"

She was deftly dodging people while they flat out got out of the way when they saw Nio coming. She jumped onto a short roof top and then to a higher one. She ran along the roof tops there for a few buildings before looking back over her shoulder. She could still see his red hair bobbing up and down just about a building behind her. She was faster than him but he could run for much longer. 

"Time to lose him" she said with a smile

She scanned the surroundings and saw just what she was looking for a thin pole jutted out the side of a building. She picked up her speed and jumped across and bounced off the pole using it to catapault her into the air and to the top of another set of taller buildings. 

"He'll never catch me now" she said with a smile


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Kid*

The variance of the reactions to their actual mission was all across the board but that was to be somewhat expected. The color had drained from the face of The Kid as he stood rigid like a statue overlooking what would be their proving ground. The proposition before him was not daunting it was absolutely fiendish, a herculean task that would make the devil reticent. This was just beyond the complete and total realm of possibility he started to wonder if any of this was real. Maybe he had ate some mushrooms and this entire thing was just....

He was stirred from his thoughts by the uproar from Kosuke who responded to the task with all the idealistic bravado of a young teen hero you would read about in some best selling novel. It was as stupid as it was admirable to be quite blunt and it appeared that Roshi was in agreement with him. Well truth be told he was the first one to initially answer undauntedly to the task. It was Yosuke who was the dissenter and he was much more audible than The Kid. The  platinum haired teen simply sat back and observed as Kosuke took charge of the situation, but as he tried to take it all in he noticed Shobu. The highest ranking shinobi of them all had not set a word just simply standing there with his arms crossed.

"Well you've definitely got the right idea of what to do, Kosuke. The thing is that ultimately it's my job to mitigate the damage to you guys. The strategy and how you approach that thing is all up to you. The objective is to go back to Kirikagure with proof that we've seen it. One of you will have to take a photo."

A photo...it's funny how this survival mission came all the way down to a simple photograph. Just take a picture of the damn thing that slaughtered a 40 foot T-Rex. The Kid buried his face in his hand as he started to chuckle madly. This entire thing was bullocks.

"You've got to be sodding crazy. The whole lot of you except for that guy. But oi I suppose this is the hand of fate now isn't it. I'm pretty light on my feet but I'm not much of a fighter meself. I reckon we need to wait for nightfall. It might increase our chances of sneaking up on the bugger."

"Hey look none of you have to do this. We're just talking about a youth retreat you were all handpicked for by the higher ups of your respective villages. You ending up here was made to seem like a coincidence and or your choice. Not participating won't make you seem any weaker than you already are."

As Shobu said this he looked specifically at Yosuke. He knew the others were resigned to their fate but he wanted to make sure that this young one understand some of the ramifications for what he was doing. But as he let the words linger another spoke up.

"We'll get it at night, savvy."​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 22, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

A picture is worth a thousand words.​*
Battle plan. Not backing away or down. Again, Kosuke was on one accord with him. Calmly, he reflected on his brother's back.. leading him in the distance. To catch up with an extraordinary shinobi.. he couldn't allow himself to be ordinary. He couldn't let things like fear or tough missions paralyze his growth. Staring at Kosuke, he smiled, and nodded. Facing The Kid, he also nodded. They had a mission objective, and a plan. He wouldn't bother asking Shobu for too much information. This was clearly a test, or he'd be providing the orders. "We're ninja. The mission objective is a photo, which means there is no reason to take unnecessary risks. We should follow Kosuke's plan, should things get messy.. however, if we can, we'll get it at night, as The Kid said, preferably when it is sleeping. A simple in and out. Either way, we'll take the picture and leave if that's enough. If it wakes, we take it by surprise, and attempt to slow it down."

Looking around, Roshi said, "What does everyone have to offer? Tools and abilities. We're a newly formed and even momentary team, but we should still function as one unit for this task. Knowing everyone's abilities is imperative." Drawing his gear, he placed it down. 10 sleep bombs, 10 smoke bombs, and 10 explosive tags... 5 that ignite and 5 that are triggered by chakra. He didn't bother with his kunai or shuriken. They'd be useless, well.. not with _him_. 

Continuing, he said, "I'm have wind jutsu, and can enhance the power of the explosive tag's explosions if need be. I can also increase the speed and damage of kunai or shuriken." After listing his abilities, he went on. "Our fastest should be the decoy, distracting it, while the others focus on disorienting rather than killing the target. It's too powerful, and unnecessary for the mission. We also keep near a quicker ally, as Kosuke said. When the photo is taken, we utilize an attack meant to hinder, impair, or daze the target and then retreat." 

Facing Shobu alone now, Roshi asked his final question.  "Are we allowed to injure the target for this mission?" It seemed suicidal to even think about taking on this beast with anything less than full force.. but Roshi knew how important and how exact an objective could be. He didn't intend to make Fuzen look bad through sloppiness.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2012)

*Sunagakure-Nio*

Nio ran behind Shinoka jumping from building to building ever so often a roof tile broke under his feet as he landed it was good for him that he did balance training every morning or else he would have fallen a long time ago. They weren't much further away from school and he knew that she didn't have much more time to lose him and win the race.

"She'll have to make her move now but she's faster than me" Nio thought

He knew he wasn't smart enough to predict what she would do, that was her skill she was smart and fast. You should know your own strengths and weaknesses better than any of your friends or enemies he could hear his father drilling into him. Nio knew he would always have to be reactive in any of the little games they played but that suited him fine. She made her move she picked up her paste then jumped across the street and used a wooden pole to gain height to drop onto the much taller buildings across the street. Nio wasted no time, he knew her timing was perfect and if he didn't move now she would get to the academy and turn around and not see him behind her.

He made three seals in quick succession while he moved

"Partial Oni Release" 

Nio's entire body felt hot and a light tinge of red came over his skin. White streaks appeared in his bright red hair and his body grew larger slightly. His pupils spread and the whites of his eyes grew smaller. A pair of tiny horn sprouted on his forehead and his finger nails and toe nails grew out to become razor sharp. It felt like all the rage to supressed filled him, it all rush in to him

"*She's 100 years too early to try that shit with me!*" Nio said

He laughed raucously as he picked up the paste, this wasn't anywhere near even half a transformation but it was enough for what he needed to do. His speed and strength grew but his mind became clouded. He used his raw strength to jump from where he was cracking the roof as he leapt upwards. He soared through the air the wind rushing past him ruffling his clothes as fast as he went up he began to come down. She wasn't much further ahead of him. He dropped onto a roof top making an indentation in is sending cracks spiraling outward from where he landed. 

"*Oh Shinooookaaaa!!*" he called after her almost cackling with laughter

He wanted to release the technique but the rage felt so good, the power fulling him felt wonderful. He caught up to her in just a few large leaps. Just as she turned around to look at him the transformation slipped away. He didn't run out of chakra, he just didn't have good control over it yet. He was training on his own to use this technique. Without the guidance of his father he doubted he would ever fully control it. 

They reached the academy gate at roughly the same time, Shinoka was sparkling with light beads of sweat in the morning sun light but Nio wasn't sweating. She breathed heavily and he looked at her and shook his head

"This is why I encourage you to train more" he said half surprised that she let him finish speaking

That rarely happened, she always seemed to know what he was going to say before he finished saying it. 

*RING!!!!!!!!!!*

The bell rang just as Nio walked past Shinoka, she was doubled over trying to catch her breath before she could move

"You don't lose me today Shinoka, maybe if you spent a little more time training one day it will happen" Nio said over his shoulder as he walked into the building.


----------



## Phantom Renegade (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that the cards were on the table Yosuke was less worried that Shobu was going to throw them down into the murder jungle and more about the mental health of his fellow genin.

Shobu's little motivational speech did absolutely nothing for Yosuke since, as Shobu had said, Yosuke had nothing to lose by not participating, and the risks of participating, namely death, far outweighed the potential benefit of getting respect from a bunch of stuffy paper pushers. It might work on other people but Yosuke knew he was a good ninja, just as he knew this mission was way too risky. Not to mention that the kind of people that send ninjas they consider weak into what is practically a suicide mission have never been kind of people whose opinions  Yosuke cares about.

As Roshi finished speaking Yosuke took up the floor to try to talk some sense into the people around him "Have you all gone insane? I don't think you quite registered the fact that the giant lizard was killed in one attack. Think about it in ninja terms, how many ninjas can you think of that could have done it? And of those ninjas, even if they were totally mindless you think you could survive pissing them off?" Yosuke made a conscious effort to keep his voice level, it wasn't too hard but a slip might ruin his argument and doom the others. He let the thought sink in for a moment before continuing.

"Not to mention that it isn't even a ninja, so it did it with nothing but raw destructive power and animal instinct, a instinct that allowed it to survive and thrive in there, with all the giant lizards." They were talking about whatever they were going after like it was something predictable, like it would pass up a quick snack that was right in front of him because a ninja was giving him a itch from another direction.  Ultimately that's what they were likely were to it, light snacks.

Yosuke turned to Shobu and waved a dismissive hand in his direction "And look who they sent to "mitigate the damage" done to us" Yosuke used actual air quotes as he said mitigate the damage to brand the words into their minds the way they had been branded into his "No offence but how are you planning to do that? how were you even going to do it against the lizard much less its killer, are you going to chop off parts of us to slow it down?"

Yosuke didn't know if his words would have any impact, he was likely one of few people who was raised being told that there were very few missions worth risking your life for, and as far as he was concerned this test was surely not one of them.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 22, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Mizu no Kuni - Land of Water*
_''The Island''_​

Roshi was on the right track, and had practically taken the words out of Kosuke's mouth. They needed to pool themselves together and work like a team, even though they had really only just met. 

Yosuke on the other hand, was protesting the whole thing. It angered Kosuke to hear such things, and even though his sense of self-survival agreed with the young Fuzen ninja's words, his pride and sense of duty as a shinobi of Kirigakure took priority over such base emotion. His fist tensed up, and he turned to the Kuzunoha boy.

''What's the matter with you?! Aren't you a ninja? Whether or not we live or die doesn't matter! What if your village and your comrades entrusted you with a task, an important objective that had to be completed for the well-being of your people and there was a slim chance of survival? Would you give up then too? You're weak, and if you're not willing to put your life on the line to do your job, then we would probably do better without you ANYWAY!'' 

Kosuke was becoming more and more visibly angered, ''Man up or wuss out and book it already kid, we've got no time for back and forths. We need to figure out how we're going to pull this off. If you can't put yourself at risk even here, then you are useless to Fuzengakure!''. It was frustrating to see a member of Black be so weak, so ready to abandon his objective. Sure, everyone else was afraid to, but did Jonin run away with their tail between their legs when the going got tough? _''...Dad never ran away from his battles.. and that's why he didn't come home.. but that's what it means to be a ninja!''_

The boy took a deep breath, trying his best to regain composure before turning back to the rest of the team. He took off his tool pouch and tossed it to the ground in front him, ''10 kunai, 15 shuriken, 2 smoke bombs, 10 exploding tags.. all ignitable by chakra, and 15 meters of metal wire. Oh, and I'm pretty handy with this thing'', he patted the Fuma Shuriken resting on his shoulders.

''As for abilities. I'm good with tools and weapons. I've got good aim with shuriken and kunai, and I know my way around a metal wire to control the direction of the projectiles. I'm also pretty quick, probably the fastest one here unless someone is confident enough to challenge that notion. I've got the Body Flicker technique down to an artform.'' 'Artform' was probably a bit excessive, and certainly not descriptive of Kosuke's true skill with the technique, he was just cocky. But truth be told, speed was his strong point.. and he wasn't a rookie with the jutsu at all.


----------



## Phantom Renegade (Jul 23, 2012)

Kosuke's remarks did not anger Yosuke, they just led him to believe Kosuke put much more stock into the management of his village than Yosuke did. Yosuke truly loved his village, and one day he might sacrifice himself for it if he thinks its worth it, but Yosuke wasn't blind, he knew it had his village problems, and he knew even the people in charge weren't perfect, just like everyone else.

Once Kosuke was done venting Yosuke made his last attempt to sway him and any others on the fence "You think this is a important objective, do you really?" Yosuke said with a cold voice and neutral expression "You heard Shobu, this is a test, a meaningless test cooked up because someone decided he wanted to see if we could make it. There's nothing to be gained by taking this picture, and if there is, if they're sending a bunch of supposedly weak genin against a creature with that kind of power do those sound like the kind of people deserving of your sacrifice?" Yosuke left it at that, partly because the others seemed pretty adamant in their suicidal tendencies, but also because he couldn't think of any other argument at the time.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 23, 2012)

Clown

The man whose face was painted like that of a broken clown, his mien had a plastic smile pasted upon that vermillion lip color. That painted, sick grin that smeared through creating a sickening grin, scars that covered the majority of his features, and those eyes that radiated the world?s most profound evil, as if Satan himself had crawled from hell itself and started to walk upon the land, the man radiated darkness and insanity, his eyes reflected that sickening thought, the thought that all things called human should perish under the veil of blood. A man, who was tied and wrapped and tied within some strong rope, was witnessing this clown sickening glare, shaken the man could feel the chill of death?s cold grip coursing through his core. His eyes trembled, his breath heaved rapidly, and his overall system was out of control. He was terrified at what the man before him would do. Powerless, all he could do if pull the small amount of courage that resided within his very soul. This clown all that did was play with an apple he gripped within his palm, as he twisted his wrist and threw this fruit upon the air, it coursed up and soon fell, he held it in his palm once more, and repeated the process. Eyes locked on the frighten man shaken stare. The Clowns system could not help but to giggle in frenzy of crazed laughter.

?Boo-hu-hu-hu-hu-hu! Here he is the all powerful advisor for Black?s higher up! OH what magnificent joy! Now I can haz my info in a silver platter! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!?

The sickening man known as only Clown gave out a sarcastic maniacal reference, his smile soon turned to a frown as he stared at the man before him whose will seemed to surpass the increasing fear he felt for the Clown. Hands placed within his pockets, the clown soon close the man, removing his left hands from his pocket; he grabbed hold of a small bulb that dangled above his head, its radiant light was soon flashed at the man?s face. He lips formed once again that sickening grin as his eyes seemed to bulge out his sockets, that crazed stare was enough to cause the advisor to wince, and clench his teeth.

?Hurry up and fucking talk! Where the hell are the Kages! What are they planning! And more importantly? WHERE IS THE BIOLOGICAL REASERCH DATA! Can?t you people see how much I?m struggling here! It?s NOT easy following a man for about 3 days none stop just to fucking grab him in an alley?. Actually it was pretty simple. HAHAHHAHAH!?

This dreadful clowns laughter continued to brew and engulfed the silence that this room held, the sweat drops continued to pour down the advisor?s forehead his mien was serious, his teeth was clenched, and even though his hands were tied, his fist were clenched until bruises formed in his palm. 

?Worthless scum! Let me and my bloodline be damned if I ever divulge such information to the likes of you.?

?Oh really? Well, be prepared to have the worst luck that humanity has ever experienced.?

The wicked clown released the bulb, neatly placing his hands within both pockets; he soon held two rods that were made of some bronze material that was completely rusted. The clown didn?t hesitate and he jammed both rods on each of the man?s legs. Blood started to pour endlessly, the pain started to course through and the advisors system at an alarming rate. The man opened his mouth to scream, but it was met with a sock, that was jammed into his mouth. Grunts that were filled with a dreadful amount of agony? sweat started to rapidly spew, the blood was upon the clowns face, as his tongue slowly picked it up and retrieved it to the inside of his mouth. The grunts of pain and agony soon stopped, the heaving of his breath was all that was left of the advisor. Taking the sock of his mouth the clown looked him dead at his face, the lighting reflected on his face made his face? terrible, he was staring at a demon? this thing wasn?t human.

?Well??

*-Spit-*

The sock was jammed once again to his mouth; he pushed farther and farther until it met his throat. The man was choking, his eyes were watering and this combined with the fact that his feet were stabbed with rusty rods of bronze. The pain was increased tenfold. The clown hadn?t release the sock soon pulling and the advisor coughed as his breath escaped his lungs. Heaving, and panting? the man glared at the clowns face and spat on it again. 

?THAT?S ENOUGH OF YOUR BULLSHIT!!?

He pulled the rusty rod of his leg and stabbed it straight into his right eye. The bleeding continued and his eyes exploded within the socket. Soon he pulled and the eye had been ripped of his skull. Only a hollowed void was left, even the clown was trembling in the anger that only a devil would have. Yet that grin continued to brew in his mien, as if it was impossible for him to frown, he was struggling.

?ARRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!?

?SHUT UP!! I WANT THE NEXT WORD OF YOUR DIRTY MOUTH TO BE WERE THE FUCK ARE ALL THESE KAGES UP TO!!!?

Flashes started to brew within the clowns mind, flashes of a benevolent past. Of when he was?

?DAMN IT!! HURRY AND TELL ME NOW!!?

He pulled a gun from within his suit. The barrel of the pistol pointed straight on the man and soon, his finger started to pull, until the man lips started to move. Clowns hand started to lower, and his grip on the rod was released. The blood continued to pour of the man like a fountain, the clowns grin grew and the man?s words filled him with malicious joy. The aura that emanated this man? it started to brew his evil. He turned and left the man in the chair behind him, the sound of men were behind him.

?Thank you ever so much advisor. Sorry about the eye? and legs?. And psyche. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Anyway was that so hard? Hmmmmmmm? No it wasn?t, for me. Not so much for you. Laterz! Got to split! I won?t kill you, you don?t have a SMILE upon your face.?

*-Boom- *

The door was kicked opened, but the man known as Clown was no longer there.

?Onward! To cause more chaos and mayhem to the world!?​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 23, 2012)

*The Kid*​
All but one had seemed to gain the resolve to embark on this rather herculean chore. The Kid couldn't exactly sit there and say he disagreed with Yosuke or what he was saying however this seemed to be a mission with implications as to their actual profession. Wasn't that were tests were, things that were implicit of someone's skill level or resolve in their trade? The Kid knew it was not his place to speak up but Shobu wasn't doing much speaking either. It was unlike him but he was seemingly letting the group quarrel amongst itself for the proper solution. The entire design of the exercise was for them to function as they would in their own respective units the entire thing invoked symbolism. The monster in the forest was an allegory for being outnumbered and outgunned in combat and needing to come up with a solution to get everyone out alive. This seemed to be lost on not only Yosuke but Kosuke and Roshi as well. They were all on the opposite ends of the proverbial coin unable to see the merits of each others arguments. Honor and sense were as opposite as oil and water in this instance.

"Oi gentleman I think we've got to come to some kind of accord 'ere. I reckon  that we're not going to agree on why we're here but we're here. I don't presume to know you lot but I don't think anyone is planning on dying here today no matter how sodding bleak our chances are. Before we go into a sortie with that shit brickhouse down there let's calm our utters, savvy?"

The Kid pointed at Yosuke so he would know it was him being specifically addressed at this moment. They were probably the two most similar in temperament.

"I reckon you're reet on just about everything you're saying. It's stupid to die over tests and that doesn't really sound like the lot I'd be inclined to follow to Davy Jones' locker. However I don't think you're the kind of bloke who wants to put us in the piss. We might need you and well I'm not the kind of bloke that's not going to desert these other two right Charlies when they're in a pinch. This is being called a survival exercise or some other kind of bullocks. It's meant to emulate a situation that has an objective that seems up the swanny. Just think about it a bit before you decide to leave us up shit creek,mate. So we'll wait for night and you make the decision then savvy?"

He now shifted his focus to Roshi and Kosuke not really wanting them to badger Yosuke and perhaps ruin any further progress towards him helping them.

"Let's not insult the bloke or call his testicular fortitude into question, savvy? We've got enough problems as is. I reckon I'm not good for much in this situation except being quick on my feet. I'm not much of a fighter meself but I can acquit myself well enough. I think we'd be better off if we had that One take over as the leader of the group. He's got a good head on his shoulders."

The Kid gestured toward Ne---Kosuke as he made apparent which one he was electing as their group leader. He had a good strategy and seemed to have a take charge attitude. If he weren't picked as the leader he seemed like the type to just take the responsibility anyway.

"To answer your previous question..."

Shobu had finally decided to open up his mouth and give the younglings some guidance. He had recused himself in order to let them sort some things out on there own.

"I'd personally prefer you not to kill it...but if it comes down to it I won't begrudge you guys from doing so. If you guys don't have some faith in yourselves then you'll fail this before you even try. So we'll camp out up here and make moves at sun down..."​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 23, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto​*

*At odds*​
He listened to everyone silently. They all had valid points. Kosuke impacted him the most, as there seemed to be more he was carrying upon his back as well. It made him tilt his head curiously, but he didn't pry. The Kid he listened to heavily, for he'd been the most quiet thus far. Considering his take on things provided new perspectives for Roshi. 

Throughout listening he nodded at the mention of Kosuke. He would've made the same decision. Next he nodded at Shobu, thanking him for clarifying the mission objective. He then faced Yosuke, at the end of it. He wondered if he should speak, but decided against it. The Kid was right, it would be his answer, and they had time.

Roshi gathered his supplies, too cautious to leave his tools laying around on the dangerous island. Before deciding to take a look over the cliff, he faced Kosuke and waited, listening to what he had to say on matters, while keeping a slight glance on Yosuke.. secretly worried that he'd leave on his own.


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 23, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Mizu no Kuni - Land of Water*
_''The Island''_​
''...'' Kosuke was a bit taken aback by the words of The Kid. Him, a leader? It was a scenario that he had always played inside his head, a property part of his self-confidence. Yet, he had never really considered the implications of such a designation, especially in such a real and dangerous scenario. This soon? Why him? Perhaps it was the way he carried himself, despite overwhelming odds choosing to take the most heroic and sacrificial path above all others. But the truth was, he was as scared as anyone else there, if not more so.

''...A-Alright. My apologies Kuzunoha Yosuke.'' he replied, in reference to The Kid's own words. He will still surprised by his minor ''election'', and perhaps that lended itself to his apology, an act that Kosuke would not take very often, ''As The Kid said, we should wait til nightfall to address the monstrosity. As well, Roshi was right in asking about our abilities and equipment. If we're to operate as a team then we should know each other's strengths and weaknesses. Where there are strengths, we have an advantage, and where there are weaknesses we can cover one another...'' He paused for a moment, pondering in his head as to whether he was making the right choices for this survival test.

''My specialty is speed and shurikenjutsu. It's likely that I'll make the best distraction or decoy for this operation. I can maneuver pretty well, and while my projectiles may not hurt the beast very much.. at the very least it will attract its attention. Someone else should probably take the camera and make the photograph. That way, I can focus on not being eaten, and the other can focus on making the shot. It might be wise to make some traps around the jungle, and guide the beast into them. Simple things, like pitfalls, nothing more than what is required to get what we need and then make the escape.''

Kosuke glanced down at the floor. Despite how much he thought of himself as a great leader and ninja, he had never done this kind of thing before... and he was lost on exactly how to do it. He had always just taken orders in his life, and though he executed them perfectly, he had never been in a position where he was the one to call the shots. The lack of experience was overwhelming, and became visibly apparent in slight shaking of the limbs and a sense of doubt hidden behind his eyes.

''Let's do as Shobu and The Kid suggest, wait for night to come around... until then we can discuss what we're going to do, and how to do it.''


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

I`m feelin' weird pal, ya know mah mom just caught up with me while I was hanging 'round Fuzen with a few guys I get along with, she came to me askin' to go to Iwa and get a few stuff for her...what kinda mother sends her child to hostile territory when the kid, in this case the awesome me, is still recovering from fractures and a couple of broken bones? ya're right, mah mom would, and she did. Right now I`m trying to reach the other side of what once seemed to be the same country...I may be wrong though since I just forgot 'bout many stuff I learned at the academy...Except of how to beat asses of course!

" Wonder If I hafta keep this in mah pocket not to get in troubles. "

I said that while hidin' mah band that credits me as a ninja from Fuzen, why? cause as I said, mother just sent me to enemy territory, well not exactly enemy but ya see dude, Iwa is part of tha White and Fuzen is from Black I've heard they look with bad eyes at the guys from different territory...I don't give a damn 'bout the differences between people, why do I have to do this just in case of whateva could happen?! As I`m telling ya this I can see the entrance to Iwa, I'll try to buy the thingy I hafta buy as quick as possible.

"Fiuuu... So this is Iwa? It isn't as impressive as I thought "

With that I entered the village, the guards didn't say a thing but they were staring at me suspiciously. Maybe it is cause of how I look? as I told ya before, I`m wearin' mah usual shorts, mah yellow T-shirt and bandages wrapped 'round mah arms, legs and head...It's a pain in tha ass!! I can barely move with this things restrainin' mah body, the best of the best shouldn't be lookin' like a lame loser who recently got his ass handed to him.​


----------



## Phantom Renegade (Jul 23, 2012)

After The Kid was done talking Yosuke just stood still for a few moments, twirling the kunai in his hand as he thought about what The Kid had just said. Yosuke didn't care one bit about what the people who had sent him on this mission thought of him, or about the mission itself since it clearly had no actual tactical value, doing this mission would only serve to further the goals of the people who had sent them on this test.
However It would impact the lives of the people going on the mission and if this mission had been crafted with their skill sets in mind Yosuke knew perfectly what his role was and helping the other to get them out of there alive and unscathed spoke much more to Yosuke than accomplishing mission goals.

Yosuke resigned to his fate as he sighed and put the kunai back in its respective slot, before unsoldering his backpack letting it hit the ground with a loud thud and the muffled noise of ninja tools clanging together. Yosuke waited for at least Kosuke to take note, clearing his through if needed, before crouching next to the backpack and speaking to the others not looking at anyone in particular as he rummaged through the backpack "You guys pack pretty light for a survival mission".

Yosuke's hand came out of the backpack clutching a weird looking kunai, the tip of the blade and the ring at the bottom were normal metal but the rest was covered by a poorly fitting piece of paper painted in a crude effort to imitate the normal kunai, that at best would fool someone if it was seen in a glace or in the heat of battle. The fact that the geometry was all wrong didn't help either, the parts of the kunai that were covered with the black paper were noticeably thicker than in a normal kunai and as Yosuke's grip shifted the crinkle of sheets of paper stacked upon one another was heard. 
"This is twenty explosive notes, I don't use it myself because of how expensive it is but we are ninjas so there's always ways around that" Yosuke left that matter alone because of how easy it was to imitate that strategy though he was sure sooner or later they'd figure it out before  he started pulling more and more things out of his backpack, 4 soldier pills, 4 blood increasing pills, a stack of unused exploding notes, and a pair of earplugs as well as a much smaller stack of notes.

These notes were bordered in white instead of red like exploding notes and it had two kanji's in the middle "These are rather nice, as I'm sure you've aware from the kanji's in the middle these are flash bang notes, lots of noise and a very bright flash of light but no damage, might come in handy" Yosuke's organizational skills showed here as he put everything in a small neat pile next to his backpack. The reason for that became apparent as Yosuke waved his hand over the pile and said "all of these are duplicates of stuff I have in my ass pouch".

Yosuke then moved on to list his abilities "As far as my abilities go I'm pretty good with clones and the transformation technique, I'm also the best guy here at using the hidden mist technique, mostly because I can see through any mist regardless of how thick it is" Yosuke spoke in a very matter of factly way as he spoke  "I can also make pockets of mist smell like my normal self, which is rather useful for misdirection since when I start using chakra I become odorless" Yosuke stopped then and chuckled, reflecting in the irony that the ninja who was probably better suited to evade a wild animal was the only one with enough sense to not try to do it.

It didn't last long though as another thought barged into his mind and Yosuke turned to Shobu "If we survive this, I'd really like to get a list with the names of the people who organized this little get together, think that would be alright?" Now he regretted having accepted to join the others so soon, naturally Yosuke wouldn't back down after telling the others his abilities but he rather wanted that list, at least to make sure he steered clear from further missions posted by those people.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama*

The white haired Viper looked out at the land of Iwakagure from the rooftop of some generic little hobble. She had taken to moping about city after her run in with the beast, Retsu. The facial lacerations, cuts, and other bruises had faded but Tetsuya's arm remained in a sling as a result of that contentious battle. The result was a bit blurred and she did not want to admit her loss that day either. The toll it had taken on her mentally was, in a word, harsh. To be The Best In The World but meet someone so powerful who might actually be better than her...

When people leave their homes for a long time they generally get homesick. They miss the people, the places, and being around the spectre of their past memories. It's the inflation and premium we put on nostalgia. A normal person doesn't see their friends or family for a month and they miss them, imagine not seeing them for over 2 years? Aren't you suppose to feel like you need to be around the people and things that once meant something in your life? What if you have no one? What if the things that define you and give you meaning are in fact titles and labels. To be the best and know she was, that was what made this girl the happiest. Now she came home and felt out of place without anything there to anchor her. She looked down on the bustling streets of her homeland and realized just how detached from the rest of it she really was, just how alone she really was.

*Kukukuku...*

That's right she would never be alone anymore. They were constantly with her, these voices in her head. They counseled her, they understood, they talked to her and right now they told her to...

*JUMP*

Using her superior lower body strength Tetsuya flew off the side of the roof she was on. With grace and flair she twirled in a spiral before landing on the street level right in front of a boy her age who was bandaged just like her and had goggles on his head. The timing of her landing would look rather strange as if she literally had fallen out of the sky. Still one thought permeated through her mind as she looked at the goggle head in front of her.

"Why would they want me to meet with a synchronized swimmer?"​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

Lin Yao
*Konoha Streets
The Guardian

---
*
This made no sense at all. Lin blinks and attempts to make sense of what she just said; okay, so she's got two different personalities, and one of them is a psychopath who tries to kill people, whilst the other one is just a psychopath? And from what he observed, the 'transformation' is activated by alcohol? This was stupid. Lin's mind told him it might be better to just let the girl leave - less trouble that way, but his pride wouldn't allow it. The girl, assassin...psychopath...person, made an attempt on his life. _Twice_. And one of them was in his _own house_, dammit. Letting her get away would bring shame to his house name, and shame to himself. Unfinished work was frowned upon in his clan, after all.

"No," Lin shook his head, wiping the blood off of his swords with a sleeve. He got most of it off, but some of it had already dried and stained it. Frowning, he continues. "I'm sorry, but I'm not letting you get away. Don't blame me for this, blame the winds of fate for bringing you here." Lin finished. Readying his swords, he charged Adara, closing his swords in on her neck. 

Though, his charge was shortened and interrupted by the sudden appearance of a medium height dark silhouette and a blue mask. Poofing in between the two in a cloud of smoke, two hands erupt from the smoke and stop Lin's assault by holding the boy's arms apart, holding them with such skill and strength Lin could barely move. Grinding his teeth, Lin lashes out and throws a kick towards the man's face. "Get out of my way!" He shouts angrily.

The man releases Lin's right arm and parries the kick with a quick slap, before grabbing it too. "Bad move!" Lin grinned, and moves his now free sword arm into his shoulder.

The man reacts quickly and methodically in response, with the flow of a river, releasing both Lin's leg and his other arm and catches Lin's new attack with both arms. Grabbing the arm tightly, the dark figured man flips Lin over and throws him into the ground in a powerful Judo throw before Lin can react. "Ugh..." Lin groaned before losing consciousness. 

The masked man picks up the boy's body, along with his sword and Shunshins away, escaping to a nearby rooftop. "Reckless as usual, master Lin," he sighed as he removed his mask, showing a face marked with experience and age with sharp brown eyes. Carefully, he placed Lin's stirring body on the floor before running a hand through his hair in exasperation. "What am I going to do with you?"

"H-huh? Fu?" Lin groaned as he got up and rubbed his head. A look of realization quickly crossed his face, and the young man quickly shot up, enraged. "What the _hell_ were you doing?! I had that!" Lin erupted in anger.

"I was saving you, young master. Saving you from a path of darkness," Fu replied, face stotic as usual. "Your actions were spurred on by the sin of pride, and had you continued down that path, it would only lead you to destruction."

"_She_ attacked me first!" Lin accused, still angry. This was stupid. Usually, he would never get this annoyed, or act this disrespectful to his guardian, or any other superior in the clan, but this was an exception. Not to mention it was early morning now, and Lin's lack of sleep and now dislocated shoulder made him _particularly_ agitated. "I had the _right_ to kill her!"

"I am not denying that you did, young master," Fu shook his head and removes his hood. "I am saying your motivation for killing her now was not out of self-defense, but of pride that you couldn't finish her off. Had you been more skilled, you would have killed her before, had you not? Do not blame anybody but yourself, master Lin."


----------



## Chronos (Jul 24, 2012)

Kaito Ivery and Inori Kazuyai
Fuzen Grounds 
Hospital Room

The subtle youth who's named Kaito Ivery laid upon the white sheets of this comfy hospital bed. His body was bandaged almost completely, the amount of blood he had lost left him almost unconscious. Inori sat there next to him, hand placed upon her lap, gripping the edge of her skirt as she awaited for a reaction from this fellow. He looked so at peace, as if nothing bothered him. Unlike how she saw him before, something was completely different, he wasn't... the man she met. Or maybe that is the real Kaito Ivery something she feared and ultimately loathed. He was crude, selfish, but there was a certain determination that gleamed in his sight, it was rather fitting, since that determination was corrupted. It had nothing honorable, it was just a simple sense of wanting to kill the man before him. Sad, he doesn't know who's to blame exactly, so he takes it out on anyone allied with that faction. It's truly sad, she had never experience a situation wherein she had to deal with a mad man. But even so, he promised something before, a promise that not many would ultimately made with a stranger. A promise she somehow believed he would keep, he decided to go through hell once again just to protect her.

And so, even though he promised such a thing. She wasn't able to do the same for him. She was the one who proceeded to betray the youth. She wouldn't be surprised if this was an act, and he is just lowering her guard. With sadly is working, the guilt that formed on her heart, the thought of that boys last words.

_("I think this dude needs ya more than what ya need him. Ya should stay by his side no matter what, other way his revenge will end up consumin?him.")_

How?

She was scared of what this kid could do. Right at this moment there was a slight tremble that wanted to consume her being. She wanted to flee, she wanted to go away... Hypocrite... She knew it from within and this was just some guilt trip she had to endure, her own pride was what allowed her to stay. That slight desire to prove to herself that she was not one. Or... was it really a sense of care she felt? Did she really want to be here and await for this kid to awaken? It was as simple as standing and leaving... she could go, but she didn't. Conflicted by the matter at hand, she just awaited, she herself didn't understand the actual reason of her stay, but she needed to be here. She knew that much. 

In a certain instant when she was lost within deep though, she felt a quenching sensation upon her throat. Kaito had awaken, and his hand had groped her neck. There was a force that restricted her breathing, the look on his eye... those eyes that she feared. Anger coursed through them like wild fire, she choked under the power of his grip. His eyes were focused upon her's.

"You actually think that after what you did to me, I would allow you to live? Strange, I thought you were just a bitch. Guess you're also stupid as well."

Kaito's voice spoke as his grip continued to choke her. Her hands grip his, her lugs wanted to explode, she couldn't breath, a horrible sensation that she never experienced before. In this moment, she figured she was dead, she betrayed him.

"You left me to die. Your companion. To go with another, I thought teammates helped each other? Goes to show you that I'm better of alone."

"...Please..."

"...Be quiet. It'll be over soon."

Her breath soon stopped and her body lost it's strength. Soon her sight became blurry, before being engulfed within a white light that captured her soul. Those few moment were she saw him... this is what she expected. Her actions were unfair, but why did he do this? Why did he want to kill that kid...

*-Gasp-*

She awaken. She looked at her surroundings,  patting down her body... it seemed like she dozed off. She released a slight gasp before her sight swayed towards Kaito who laid up next to her. He was scanning his body, noticing too that he was still alive.

"You didn't bring me here."

"No."

"It was the Uchiha wasn't it?"

"Yeah."

"I see..."

"How are you?"

"Why do you care? You left me to die in the forest, remember?"

"Yeah, but--"

"Get out of my room. Don't return and stay with Zenki for all I care. I don't want or need you. I can deal with things by myself."

"Kaito you're taking it all the wrong way!"

"WHAT am I misunderstanding? Let's see? Me and the other kid were fighting, in one instance I was about to kill him, but instead of minding your own business you just push me aside. And not to mention that you left with him, to aid him."

"You were acting strange... I thought it was the right thing to do. You were about to kill an innocent."

"No one from White is innocent. Not a single one of those little bastards can ever hope to see heaven."

"And you think your reason is worthy for that grace?"

"No. I am a Corrupted Knight. That who's armor radiates purity but it only contains a demon within it. I am not worthy of that grand place, but I will be damned if I'm not taking white along with me to the pits of despair."

"So you think that you can find satisfaction by eliminating white completely? What will you accomplish? You're becoming the same thing that you want to destroy."

"Exactly! Let white bathe in those crimson rivers of blood that I had to endure. It is then that they will understand what they caused. It's as simple as one, two... three."

A sigh came after that two. He himself felt conflicted out of all of this. Inori stood, ignoring his obvious commands for her to leave permanently.  Kaito's eyes stared at the window, a distant view of Fuzen. He would soon, destroy this place as well. Inori will not get in the way again.

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

Lin Yao
*Konoha Rooftops / Training Grounds
Taijutsu* *Training* [*3/6*]

---

And without another word, Lin's guardian disappeared in a small explosion of smoke. "Better get to training, master Lin. The day is too old to be going to back to bed now, after all." Fu said, smiling as his figure dissipates along with the smoke. A cool trick, and one of Fu's trademarks. 

Scowling, Lin sheathed his swords and hopped down off of the rooftop and onto a smaller building before jumping off of that one and landing on the ground. He didn't want to admit it, but Fu was right. It was too early (late) to be going back to bed now, and with it still being...well, early, nobody would be awake at this time. The only choice would be to train alone. But...

"Dammit," Lin groaned as he walks through the now unlit streets of Konoha. "I'm _exhausted_. How am I supposed to train?"

Turning a corner to the training grounds, Lin finds a small note on the floor. Picking it up, he unfolds it and scowls at the contents of the small letter before chucking it into a nearby bin. 



> Suck it up, master Lin.
> 
> _Yours faithfully,
> Your guardian Fu_


Lin ditches his swords on the ground as he approaches the ever familiar grounds of Konoha Training field #4. He practically spent all his time in here, after all. It had everything; trees for obstacles to use for speed/stamina training. Dummies and trees for taijutsu or power training...but Lin wasn't really in the mood for it.

Well, not like he had a choice. He had Fu watching him now. Slightly reluctantly, Lin walks over to one of the training dummies and begins to send it a flurry of precise punches and kicks to the neck, before using Shunshin to appear behind it and sending a jab into it's back. In a real battle, that would have probably at least knocked anybody out. But then, in a real battle, his opponent would be moving too. 

Today was going to be a long day.​​


----------



## River Song (Jul 24, 2012)

*Lucia Avite*

She looked down at the chess board; slowly she moved her rook two spaces to the right, cutting of her opponents movements.  She watched as her opponent sighed and moved his king two spaces forward, with a victorious smirk Lucia moved her queen to put her opponent into check-mate. 

?Looks like I?ve won all three games Takeru-kun.? She said teasingly as she knocked over the blonde man?s king.  ?And that means you have to buy me dinner back in Kusa.? She proclaimed, pointing at the boy. They were on the middle of a tea shop, a chess board laid out infront of them. ? Every time I play a game with you I seem to become a little bit poorer.? Takeru moaned, looking at the blonde shinobi. 

She smiled triumphantly. She then stood up and kissed Takeru on the cheek ? We?ll need to do this again but I need to go shopping, I?ll come visit you during the week.? Slowly she got up from her kneeling position, her legs giving a sickening crack. She waved at Takeru before exiting the tea shop.

She walked down the streets if Konoha with a woven basket in her hands, in the basket were a selection of meats and medical supplies. Her hair was tied up in a loose bun; a few locks escaped it and cascaded down her ivory skin.  She was walking straight ahead, absorbed her own thoughts and then suddenly she walked into a boy. She steadied herself, watching as the contents of he basket scattered on the floor.

?I?m so sorry.? She said absent midedly as she kneeled down to retrieve her goods, not really focussing on the stranger infront of her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2012)

*The Kid*

"If we survive this, I'd really like to get a list with the names of the people who organized this little get together, think that would be alright?" 

"Yea you definitely shouldn't work for this guy again. He's a real creep manipulating all of you into ending up here. He'll actually be in Kirikagure if you want to go say hello. His name is Mikage or you might know him as the Fuzenkage Elect."

Shobu's tone was sardonic and matter of fact as he wanted to drive home the point that this wasn't just generic villager number 5747447 this was an initiative from the office of a Kage. The time that they lived in they needed for the new generation to be able to step up, they needed these kids to be better than the White. Shobu accepted that as a fact of the matter however he wasn't so sure that sending them to fight some gargantuan monster was the solution. The great irony of it all was that the Darwinism of the former Kirikagure was being channeled by the leader of Yosuke's village. Everyone knew Yosuke wasn't wrong in feeling the way he was but that was a part of his naivety, but another aspect not lost on Shobu was The Kid. He had managed to give the team a bit of unity with his words. Perhaps the most dangerous weapon he had shown thus far was his empathetic charisma but how that would figure in going up against the monster in the jungle was yet to be seen. The Kid was going to have show a bit extra and Shobu was a bit afraid for him...

_The shroud of darkness descends upon the jungle. The stage is set for our actors to embark on their courageous foray into the unknown..._

The Kid looked down on the forest where the target made its home. He had the feeling it was going to be a rather rough night. The other three genin joined him on the cliff, the wind blowing as they stood side by side, their faces different but the looks the same, deathly serious. 

"Aren't you guys super bad ass overlooking the cliff as you prepare to journey down into certain death. Here!"

Shobu tossed a vintage kodak camera at The Kid unexpectedly causing it to ricochet off his hands. He played patty cake with the damned thing before pulling it into his body and giving a nervous smile to his teammates. It was decided that he would be one of the runners along with Yosuke in a bid to get the picture of the beast to complete their objective. However it was safe to say that the once grave atmosphere had switched to one of apprehension. Fumbling with a catch that was no more than 5 yards out did not bode well for scouring through a forest at high speeds in search of a monster.

"Oi bredrin we've got a monster to see!!"

The Kid tilted his body forward hanging diagonally off the cliff before shifting his feet stepping downward. This was not chakra control this was body control... His footsteps so light it could be conjectured he lacked any sort of gravity, any sort of presence, as he scaled down the cliff to the jungle floor.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*
*Meeting with the viper I*

He was just roaming around, Zenki Yuuta was a genius, or at least a self proclaimed one. This boy also proclaimed himself as the best among the best; it was something natural for someone like him who apparently was good at evrythiing but even being a genius he didn't know about many things and one of them was clearly how to walk around Iwagakure without getting lost. His goggles were now on his head giving him a weird look considering all of the bandages around him. The stares of the inhabitants of that village weren't hostile but still he felt that they were being cautious, it wasn't really normal that a boy who seemed to pertain to no village would appear injured like that.

" Damn, and I wanted to get it done quickly "

He pronounced that sentence as he put his arms behind his head and kept advancing, the eyes of the lad were inspecting every detail of his surroundings, recording them in his memory. What he was doing in the moment would be perfect for an infiltration mission but shamefully, he was there only because of an errand that the woman who gave him life asked for. Zenki let out a sigh as he was starting to think that he would ask for the place where he could find whatever he went to buy there.

" It's not like help will come down from the sky "

As if someone has heard his words, a silhouette falling from above appeared before him. Yuuta was puzzled by the fact that such a thing could happen, was his awesomeness getting so big that his desires would become true? Yes, that should be it, because a mere fourteen-year-old can do that whenever he wants. He had a puzzled stare as he was getting a glimpse of the person who was in his presence. She was a white-haired girl, her eyes were red like blood but what called his attention the most was that she was also bandaged just like him. The Uchiha smiled a little, her aura was strange but he didn't mind it at all.

" Yo! Mah name is Zenki Yuuta the best among the best and since ya fell from the sky I assume I summoned ya so....will ya help me find these?! "

He asked with a wide smile, again not knowing in the kind of troubles he could get becaus eof his friendly but cocky attitude. After saying that he took out a piece of paper which had a few ingredients written on it, he stretched his arm showing the list to the female.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 24, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

She was glad someone saved her butt, but Corrine said something that nobody would really saved anyone on the battle field. She jumped down from the rooftop that she was on, she just rubbed her bare arms from the early morning coolness and the feeling she really needed to get out of this town now. She walked up the steps of the Administration building and tried the door. She was in luck that someone was here early in the morning at this hour. Adara enter as she kept walking through the halls as she came pon a small office.

"Here for a mission or a update on the mission board?"

"I am here to get my reward for doing the mission I have completed, I also send some money to Adieu too, he helped me durining the mission."

"I will do that soon, don't open it intill you get to the bank." He handed her a 
envelope with a offical stamp of konoha on it. Adara took it and bow to the man as she took off through the hall as she pocketed the money from the mission. She kept walking as there was nothing left of this place to stay it was time to move on. She went to the train station and brought a train ticket for the 6 clock train that will take her back to Kumo. She sat there on a bench rewrapping her bloody hands with new bandages, as she waited for the train to arrive.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 24, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto​**

To be a Kage​*
You know that nervous feeling you get when you're a player before a big sporting event? That, or when you're about to do something in which the terror you feel is unequal to how reckless or stupid it was? Yeah, that's how Roshi felt. Hood pulled back, his dark locks flailed with whatever breeze should shuffle them about. His expression was fantastically neutral, but his heart was beating at a maddening pace. Trust.. he had to trust his team mates with his life.

His hood was also caught in random gusts, the howl of the wind knocking it to and fro. The clothing he wore also flapped about like some flag rippling proudly in the wind. This was it. There would be no turning back, not that he would've anyhow. The piercing glow of eerie eyes haunting his past reminded him of how far he had to go. He wouldn't, no, he couldn't remain Konoha's loser.. not with what he had to carry on his back. Especially not after his bold declaration to the fellow Fuzen nin. He had a heavy burden to carry on his back.. and hefty vow to live up to... and to be weak, or a crybaby, was absolutely unacceptable. A Kage wouldn't buckle.

He didn't seem to respond to Shobu's joke, but inwardly he smiled. Bad ass? Wordlessly, he thanked him. It relaxed him, and the jitters dissipated. Slowly his dark red eyes shifted to Kosuke. It was his call, when to move and how. Still, in his mind, back up plans to assist his fellow nin bounced to and fro. Especially for Yosuke. He'd hold himself responsible, in particular, if the brazen boy who tried to speak them into retreating died on this mission. No, if nothing else, he'd give his life in his place.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama
The Futa Bipolar Hypothesis*

As the goggle head spoke in his heavily accented drawl well it was safe to say some of it got lost in translation. What he actually said to Tetsuya was something along the lines of this;

" Yo! Mah name is Zenki Yuuta the best among the best and since ya fell from the sky I assume I summoned ya so....will ya help me find these?! "

But the words that made their way into Tetsuya's ear drum were a bit different and came out to this;

_"Zanky Fuuta... your the best of the best...an angel of Win that I summoned to help me find these..."_

A list was stuck in her face and she read it...but the thing is she couldn't read it. It was as if someone had let an infant scribble on some paper, no that was a compliment, the scribbling of an infant would look like quantum physics in comparison to this guy's chicken scratch. And did he say Futa? His name was Futa? As in "double form", as in a person who was capable of anatomically changing form from a man to a woman, as in dude looks like a lady by Aerosmith, as in the Justin Bieber/Ellen Degeneres Corollary! Tetsuya normally would want to bite someone like this to death but flattery would get you everywhere. It would seem as though this meeting was meant to happen as well as they told her to meet this person.

"Well Futa..."

She did her best to keep her shit together as she almost lost it saying his name out loud. This person had accepted her as the Angel of Victory and well she really liked the nickname he had given her so it wouldn't be completely terrible helping him. Plus there was something sort of endearing about how hokey and backwater this boy seemed.

"I can't read your handwriting, Goggles. And excuse me while I introduce myself, I'm The Best In The World, Tetsuya "Win" Kazama."

Tetsuya's blood red eyes burned brilliantly and her hair stood on end as a dark atmosphere formed around her giving her a menacing and haunting aura. It was almost as if everything around them was on fire as she announced herself as if everything would burn in her dark light. The wind blew and the atmosphere died down and she was just a normal 15 year old girl with pigtails. Bipolar was an understatement...

"I'll help you but you have to translate what's on the list. K, cool?"​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Meeting with the viper II*

Zenki got a sweat drop when he noticed how the girl was struggling to read the list he took out moments ago, certainly what was written there was something almost unreadable due to him writting it in a hurry and without a place to support him while writting. He took his other hand to the back of his head and scratched his nape  as the young woman started to introduce herself. Her name was Tetsuya Kazama, precisely a surname he didn't want to remember at all due to the guy he fought in his last mission during the tournament. That green-eyed boy was a pain in the ass too!

" No,no. Mah name is _Zenki Yuuta_ "

The Uchiha boy said this time emphasizing his words when pronouncing his name. The fact that "Win" was calling herself The Best In The World was something odd, maybe she was the best white-haired and crimson-eyed girl of the world but she couldn't be the best person in the world because that title was already his, right? Making a proud stance he declered once again.

" I'm the best among the best. Ya're a funny gal! "

He stated before going down to businesses.

" First comes...Giant Octopus Vinegar...wait...what tha hell is that!? Does that stuff even exist? "

Zenki was already thinking that the list was weird, never in his entire life he had heard of such a cooking ingredient, what was his mother trying to make? He stopped his complaining about the vinegar and went straight to menttion the second ingredient in the paper..."Glicerine"...that is what he read, the thought of those ingredients being ridiculous was growing in him, was his mother pulling a prank on him?

" Next is...algae from the land of drago...ns... "

The lad stopped for a second, all of those stuff seemed taken out from a fairy tale, indeed he would be scared if all of those thngs could be found in Iwa. But what concerned him the most was the fact that with those ingredients it looked like his mom was trying to make a time bomb that would eat away his organs before forcing him to live next to the toilet for the rest of his life.

" Well whateva, let's go!... "he stated and started to walk away before coming back, " So, where do i find those? "​


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 24, 2012)

*Shinoka-Sunagakure*

"You don't lose me today Shinoka, maybe if you spent a little more time training one day it will happen"

Shinoka leaned against the wall the only thing she felt more than disappointed was completely wiped out. She was actually taking that race seriously, she always took their games seriously to some degree. She actually tried to win though and failed. 

"I'm faster than him and he shouldn't have been able to follow me" she thought

She was finally catching her breath, it infuriated her even more that she was sweating profusely and he wasn't even breathing hard.

"He must have cheated!" she thought

She pushed the thought from her head

"There is no cheating in a ninja race, I wasn't taking it serious enough"

She patted the pouch on her leg where she kept her various ninja tools. 

"I'll expose his tricks and use a few of my own" 

She had finally caught her breath, she wiped and sweat from her forehead and walked into the academy building. It was a simple building with stone walls most of the doors and windows were kept closed to prevent the large amounts of sand that every breeze in the desert carried. She navigated the corridors in no real hurry to get where she was going. Today was the final exam, the one that would determine if they could become gennin. She wasn't worried in the least. In her mind this test was just a formality, there was no way she would fail the test. There was a group of children gathered around a door with a list on it. That was her classroom, she walked over to the door and scanned the list quickly. It would be her turn soon but before her

"*Nomo Nio*" the teacher stuck his head out the class

She looked over at the large boy who's eyes were fixed on her already, she gave him a defiant look but his facial expression didn't change.

"I might still lose you today because if you fail this test you'll remain in this pitiful place rotting for another year" she said making a grand gesture with her hands .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama
HRG*

Giant Octopus Vinegar...

That's not completely unheard of but it's slightly expensive. Usually used in fine dining and well given her background Tetsuya knew a thing about fine dining. She was a brutal girls with a tight athletic body but she liked food. It was the next thing on the list that caused her to cock an eyebrow...

Algae from the Land of Dragons...

The goggle head then began to walk away then walk back to her. Tetsuya put her face in hand and just shook her head as she tried to figure out what was wrong with this backwater hick boy. He claimed to be the "best of the best" but he was oddest of the odd. 

_"Who wears goggles as a fashion statement? Is it wrong to bite the mentally handicapped to death?"_

She did her best to force a smile as he asked which way they needed to go. An idea came to her but she wasn't sure how well it would go over.

"I don't know anything about a land of dragons but back at the place I live we might be able to find the Octopus vinegar. We have a pretty stacked kitchen. I'll lead the way..."

In the distance a man stares inquisitively at the Uchiha and the Mugenshi as they meet and head off together. He brings the palm of his hand to his Horn Rimmed Glasses and adjusts them on his face. 



"Consorting with a foreigner Tetsuya-kun... The council surely will not like this..."​


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 24, 2012)

*Nomo Nio-Sunagakure*

Nio looked at Shinoka with the same vacuous eyes he usually did, he didn't respond to her chiding. It was something she often did, she always provoked him with either words or actions. He didn't know why but that level of provocation wouldn't get a rise out of him, his training made her attempts feeble and a waste of time, he knew she would keep trying until she succeeded though, that was just the kind of person she was. He just walked past her without a response strait into the class room. 

The class room looked much different from the way it usually did, all the chairs and tables were cleared out to make space for the exam. It would be a practical exam. They did a written exam a few weeks ago, Nio didn't think the result of this exam was as important to him as it was to a few of the other children in his class. He had been training to be a ninja since he was a baby. Not every member of his class came from a ninja clan, not every member of his class had a kekkai genkai. It was those without ninja lineage that this test would be the most important for. 

Nio noticed someone else in the room, an elder man with gray hair and round spectacles. He didn't know who the man was or why he was there but he wouldn't think about it too much.

"*Nio, how are you doing today?* the teacher said with a broad smile
"I'm fine" 

Nio intentionally answered in such a way that the teacher would have to work hard to carry the conversation. He wasn't there to chit chat with these men. The teacher sighed

"*You're going to have to work on your people skills you know, you won't be able to be so anti-social once you become a gennin. You'll have to work with other ninja*"

Nio stared blankly at him and he sighed again

"*Lets get this done with then*" 

The teacher whipped a few kunai at Nio which he blocked easily with his own kunai. The teacher was on him in seconds though he threw a punch which Nio guided wide and threw his own punch with the teacher blocked with ease. Nio was slightly surprised at his strength but he didn't waver he stepped back and threw a heavy kick which was blocked again but the weight of the kick threw the teacher off balance. 

"_That's enough_" the older man in the room said as he scribbled something onto a scroll
"I have a single request sensei" Nio said
"*I'm listening*" the teacher said rubbing his arm where he blocked Nio's last attack
"I want to be in the same cell as Nasu Shinoka" 
"_Young man we don't take requests like that, we will place you..._" he began in an authoritative tone.

Nio suddenly looked at the man and he stopped talking immediately and a look of terror crept over his face. The teacher had realized what happened immediately. He was caught completely off guard, this was out of character for Nio, he was anti-social but never disrespectful or defiant. Nio had used a kanashibari no jutsu on the man, it was clear he wasn't a ninja an a technique like that would be especially effective on him. It would cause the man to see his death in the most gruesome way possible. Nio wasn't great at a lot of ninjutsu but this was one of his specialties. The Nomo clan used it a lot, it prevented a lot of fights from even getting started.

"I'll expect your co-operation" Nio said 

He turned and walked out of the room without another word to either of the men.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 25, 2012)

*Shinoka-Sunagakure*

Shinoka stood outside leaning on the wall where she could see everyone. She didn't trust anyone and she didn't really like people other than Nio which she would never admit to him or anyone. She did like to watch people though they were always entertaining if nothing else. She could tell who thought they passed and who thought they failed from just a quick glance. She watched as he class mates tried to comfort the ones that made mistakes. 

"Friendship must be nice, but some people just aren't cut out for it" she said with a sniff

Nio walked out the door and closed it behind him

"_Do you think you passed?_" a much smaller boy asked him excitedly

Nio just nodded and walked away, he came over and sat leaning on the wall next to Shinoka

"I requested we be put on the same team" he said without looking at her
"Why did you go and do that, who told you I wanted to be on the same team as you. Just when I thought I could be rid of you" Shinoka said in an irritated tone

She huffed and looked at him, even sitting she wasn't much taller than him. he was so big.

"I guess I'll just have to request that they don't put us on the same team then to balance our your request" 
"Do what you will Shinoka, you won't get rid of me that easily"

She just sighed and looked at him and shook her head. She had noticed they didn't call another student since Nio came out and found it weird. The other students continued to chat amongst each other just glad it wasn't one of their turns yet.

"What did you do in there?" she asked slowly

When he didn't answer she grabbed his hair to pull his face to look into his eyes she heard her name call, she knew it wasn't her turn. It was definitely something he did. She let go of his hair and walked away leaving him sitting in the corridor leaning on the wall staring up at the ceiling. She walked through the door into the empty class room slowly. 

"*Hey Shinoka, how are you today?*" the teacher asked
"I'm fine and you?"
"*Well it's been a long day*" 
"This is man is here today to determine how well I'm doing as a teacher"

Shinoka just smiled

"*Are you ready?*" he asked
"When ever you are" 

He threw a kunai at her which she blocked easily there was a loud clang as metal hit on metal. He was on her much faster than she had ever remembered him moving. Something bounced on the ground and the room was covered in smoke. 

"*Futonai Toppa*" she heard the teacher shout and the smoke was blown away easily

Before him was five different Shinoka the moved off in different direction

"*Got you*" he shouted as hit foot slammed into a real body
"*Did you think a regular bunshin could fool me, you were the only one who's steps made noise on the ground*"

The body around the teachers foot began to break apart and turn into sand, Shinoka dropped down from above the teacher with a kick which he caught her foot and thew her though the air. She twisted her body and landed on the ground sliding backward.

"_Stop!_" the older man cried
"*Very nice Shinoka, when did you pick up with trick with the sand bunshin?*"
"A while back, bunshins don't have any substance it's best to use them with solid bunshins allowing the enemy to think you've made a mistake."

She was slightly winded after her race with Nio not to long before and the chakra she used for the bunshin and sand bunshin it was no wonder she was tired

"*You need to work on your stamina a bit...*" the teacher asked
"I'm sure that Nio came in her and did something stupid, please forgive him" she said with a bow

Again the teacher was surprised at his students behavior, the Shinoka he knew would never do something like this. She was scared though that she would end up on a team working with people she didn't trust. She didn't trust people but she had to admit to her self Nio was dependable.

"I would like to request also that we be put on the same team"
"Thanks for your consideration!" she said 

She flashed a fake smile for the two men and walked out the door.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 25, 2012)

Kaito Ivery and Inori Kazuyai

These two characters that were now a part of the desolation of this room, these two souls were silenced as both were trapped within their own thoughts. Kaito could not believe that White would ever aid him in anything, this kid was probably one of the better ones, maybe this girl was right? Maybe his quest had been for naught. Maybe all this fighting and training was just one big ego trip. It was a selfish dream, it was a goal of darkness, but what could he do? He wanted them to die. That was a fact, but what if in the end things don't turn out this way?

It mattered not as the child of Ivery took the sheets of him,  pulling the needle of his arm. The liquid started slowly pouring upon the bed side, the youth moved towards the edge of the room where his clothes had been cleaned and dried off. Inori witnessed this, questioning why would he be so foolish as to stand in his critical condition, however he didn't seemed strained at all. His eyes had an indifferent stare upon them, as if he was always alright from the get go. It's hard to tell what his mind is think about right now as he looks like a machine, nothing could be shown from his stare. It was empty and cold, like staring into the eyes of a statue.

The youth continued to get clothed. Inori watched, soon her feet allowed her to stand, her arm in front of her body. Her eyes locked on the knight before her. She had a slight vigor about her stare, something Kaito had noticed, that same determination that was plastered on his mien when he promise her, when he said he would protect her. It was a rather stupid promise, but... in his eyes, in her eye eyes, he witnessed her soul. She wanted to somehow make it up to him, to veil that sadness and anger he had within him. To subtle his instinct to kill. Truth be told, he wanted her to leave. He didn't want her close.

He opened the crystal window from the room. Sliding it upwards, welcoming the evening breeze. His feet stood upon the edge as he turned towards the crimson eyed girl. He  started at her, silence continued to brew through the room. Their stares focused upon each other with unwavering resolve, one wanted to follow the child of corruption to allow him not to be consume by his own malice, the other had not only a mission, but a promise he needed to complete. Even corrupted knight's have honor, and so. He extended his hand, offering her a way out. The final chance she would get to be with him once more. For them to travel the world and conquer their weaknesses. 

Without hesitation, her hand met his. The Princess and the White Knight were reunited once more. Not only within each other, both had a common goal. One  wanted to help the other. Kaito would uncover her past, he has many, many trails ahead. But such is life, it's filled with conflicts that cannot be ignored. But at the end of it all, we become better for it. Kaito believed as such, but in the end, even with this in mind, his heart was fixated on destroying White. Be it as it may, he would also annihilate Black... if the circumstance called it.

She was placed upon his back, her hands curled around his neck and her feet were held gracefully within his hands. Her weight was light, the scent of her hair managed to reach him. A nice smell of strawberry shampoo.Her face buried within Kaito's back, her eyes closed as she lost herself in thought. Kaito was speechless as he witnessed her from over his shoulder. Her facial features, that peaceful mien that her face reflected towards him. Her beauty certainly was something to admire. She, was certainly something to admire. He would defend her, it was not only his job, but his goal. He held her a bit tighter, before her could propel himself towards the rooftops of the Fuzen village. It was time to head back home to Kiri.​


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 25, 2012)

*Nio-Sunagakure*

Nio sat in the corridor thinking about the future, when he was younger everything seemed so certain. He would train and become a strong ninja like his father and he would be the head of the clan. On some level he blamed himself for his sister's death, when she fell off the wall and died his future died. He thought about how his father almost killed him and he began to feel angry the older he got the more he realized that what he did wasn't ok. The strong don't pick on the weak. When he felt himself getting angry he stopped thinking about it and created the void in his head and fed all his thoughts into it and cleared his mind. 

The door to the class room opened and Shinoka walked out the crowd parting for her some of the other students tried to talk to her but she didn't respond which was typical for her. She only spoke to him really, she never forgot how they treated her before. She walked over to him and pushed his foot with her own. 

"I want you to help me with my training" she said with a serious look on her face

He looked at her carefully, like a dog would look at a dangerous cat. This was completely out of place. She never asked him to do things and she never did training. 

"Why?" he asked wearily
"I realized today that I haven't been taking my training seriously, I've been neglecting some things and those things happen to be the areas that you're good at. Plus you're always saying I should train more" she said

He shrugged and got to his feet

"Meet me at the southern gate in thirty minutes" Nio said

She nodded and turned to walk away

"Pack a bag we'll be doing some intense training" 

She just raised a hand in acknowledgement and ran off down the corridor. He was already going to spend the next few nights training but now he had a partner. He thought about whether to show her his Oni Transformation for a while as he walked to his house but he decided against it. He realized his personality changed when he used it and he didn't think that it would be smart to train that ability with anyone else. 

"I'll just find another way to train my transformation"

As he walked home he saw his mother holding the hand of a child walking away from his apartment. He knew what to do, he pretended he didn't see her and picked up his paste until he was running. He jumped up to the second floor and burst into his room there was a sack on the table. He rushed over and emptied it's contents on the table. Several scrolls dropped out of the bag. He opened one and began to read he immediately recognized his grandfather's hand writing. It was meditation techniques to better control yourself after you transformed. He breezed through the other scrolls which contained ninjutsu that could be used once transformed.

"Thank you mother and grandfather" he said aloud

He noticed a note amongst the scrolls

_Dearest Nio, I miss you so much I hope you have been doing well. Your grand father said he saw you partially transformed earlier this morning and he was worried you would hurt someone if you transformed without the proper training. So he spent the day writing these up for you, he trained your father after all. Please follow his teachings, I don't want you to hurt anyone or get hurt. Don't ever forget how much I love you. Mom_

He folded the note and tucked it under his futon and took two of the scrolls, he wouldn't need them all at the same time. The ones he took were instructions on how to do the transformations properly and how to keep your mind while transformed. He grabbed his back pack which was already packed and tucked them into the pockets and ran out of his room.

"If I keep her waiting I'll never hear the end of that"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 26, 2012)

*Shinoka-Sunagakure*

Shinoka ran all the way home, she was excited. This was the first time she had ever done training with anyone other than her grandfather.

"I realized today that being smarter than your opponent is not enough" she said
"I need the stamina to fight long enough to find an opening and the strength to take advantage of that opening."

She got home and ran up to her room and began to pack things into her back pack. It had been a while since she spent a night out. The entire class went onto a trip into the desert once but that was something different. She was going on to train. She felt that she had taken a step in the right direction. She ran back out of her room where her grandfather seemed to appear out of no where. She jumped back a few steps and reached into her ninja pouch before she realized it was him.

"You startled me!" she said to him in an annoyed tone
"A ninja should never be surprised" they said in unison
"Where are you headed?" he asked
"On a training trip with Nio, I'll be gone for two days"

Her grandfather looked at her and smiled

"Good, word hard and come back and show me something new" he said with a smile
"I will!" she said as she walked past him with a determined face

He watched her go down the steps and nodded

"She's finally realized that she needs to work harder, something must have happened today" he said

He loved his grand daughter but he knew he wouldn't be around forever and he didn't want her to become dependent on him. This was better for her in the long run. 

Shinoka ran through the streets with the extra weight slowing her down a bit but she knew this was just the beginning. She reached to the south gate and to her surprise Nio wasn't waiting for her. 

"Of all the times that big fool decides to be late it's this time" she said folding her arms

_*Elsewhere in Sunagakure*_

"_You can't be taking this seriously_" an elderly man said
"_One outright threatened me and the other did it in a smart way but she did it none the less_"

A few people at the table laughed

"I like the sound of them, I'll take them and toss in which ever other kid in the academy was a trouble maker" a woman said with a smile
"_I think we should separate them_" the old man said defiantly 
"You can think what you want, at the end of the the you sit in this building cool and comfortable while we do the hard stuff. Of course you'd be looking for the easy way out." 

The old man began to say something but another person at the table spoke first

"If she wants the trouble makers let her have them, one of those kids probably reminds her of herself when she was younger"
"Out voted old man" she said with a wink

The old man growled and looked through his assessment for someone that he felt could cause problems and put the three files in a folder

"_When you can't control them and they begin to get out of hand you'll wish you listened to me_" 
"I'll never agree with you adviser types, until you get up off your haughty ass and join us in the real world you don't have anything to say that I want to hear."


----------



## Olivia (Jul 26, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki*​ *~Happiness~*

Amata seemed rather quiet throughout her voyage through her new room. Maybe he was a bit shy having a girl like her rummage through his house like this, but ultimately he probably wasn't going to kick her out, so Ajimu felt that she was safe to do as she pleased.

However before she knew it someone stood next to her, it was the purple haired girl. Truth be told, she had a rather calculating face at the moment, which contrasted with her natural, sweet face that was accompanied by a smile. Ajimu could tell that this girl meant business.

The girl leaned in a whispered in her ear. As for what she asked, Ajimu was a bit appalled. This girl had made it out to seem as if Ajimu were here on ill intentions, to cause harm to one of the two of them, and that her reasoning for being here was entirely fake. Ajimu turned towards the girl named Seri, exclaiming in a whisper:

"Listen, I don't get why you're angry at me, but let's get something straight. I have nothing but gratitude towards Amata for what he's offered me, and in no way will I plan to sabotage his life after he's given me so much already with such generosity. I have no ill feelings so unless you want to start something I'm hoping for everything to be nice and calm for everyone."

Ajimu knew that if she talked any longer in a whisper like voice then Amata would start to get seriously suspicious. So after her little talk with Seri was over she quickly backed off and continued to rummage around the room some more.

It was then when Amata claimed that he would be a bad escort, but he could try at least. Ajimu smiled at this revelation, he seemed so modest. The entire walk to his house he seemed more than willing to help her around, she was sure he wouldn't be all too bad at showing her what was in the village.

Ajimu turned on her heel to face towards Amata, and got a clear look at his face. While kind looking, she also knew he had what seemed like a overly protective friend. She could understand why though. Even if he was this kind and generous, it would also lead to naivety. If he trusted everyone like he has trusted herself, a complete stranger, than he may eventually get hurt. Perhaps this is why Seri was so protective of him.

 "Alright Amata, I think I've had my fill of looking around. I don't care how bad you are as a tour guide, I still want you to show me around!"

With that statement in mind she quickly ran towards the door, waiting for Amata to show her outside.

​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Meeting with the viper III*

Zenki was glad that he found this girl, she seemed to be one of those sarcastic people who one way or another ends up helping you, naive was the kid indeed. As they were heading towards Tetsuya?s place the Uchiha was just running from one place to another basically inspecting the place, if he was already there he least he could do was to try and know a few places, right? of course that was as loong as his identity as a shinobi of Fuzen was not discovered, other way his fun would be restricted due to the people around just checking on him every second.

" Hey Win-chan are we there yet? "

The goggle-boy asked as he caught up with the girl?s pace. His yellow eyes fixed on the scarlet orbs of the white-haired female when he looked at her. Once again the boy was getting too friendly with a stranger, was just an idiot or he was so intelligent it backfired on him? whatever the answer was he was too confident in himself and he was able to trust anyone too easily, maybe his confidence in his own abilities was so big it didn?t really matter if the person next to him was friend or foe, just as how he doesn?t give a damn about the diferences between Black and White.

" And so?.... Also ya see, I felt a chill back there, maybe someone was spyin? on us? hahah! nah, as if. "

He said before dashing towards a new store. He was still injured, and every move still bothered him but it wasn?t as if the Yuuta youth would stay still, he had a lot of energy to spend. Also it wouldn?t be cool to lose face in front of a girl. ​


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 26, 2012)

*Nio-Sunagakure*

Nio hurried through the streets of Sunagakure he was already late. He jumped up onto the roof tops where he could move faster there was the shrill cry of a hawk above his head but that wasn't uncommon in the village. They used hawks and falcons as messenger birds often in the ninja world. This once seemed abnormally close though. He paid it no mind and continued on his way, when he got there Shinoka was already there. She her hands were folded tight over her chest and he had a nasty scowl on her face. Nio jumped down close to her and before she could open her mouth he spoke

"Of all the days I choose to be late it had to be today" he said in a girly voice in an attempt to imitate Shinoka

Her mouth dropped open, she was in shock he would do something like that. Nio smiled a smile Shinoka often smiled 

"Lets just go!" she said regaining her scowl

Nio nodded and ran off though the gate and right into the desert

"Where are we going?" Shinoka asked
"To a place I go to train alone" Nio answered
"Do we have to run?" Shinoka asked
"It will be better if we train the entire time, don't you think?"

She didn't respond, he could imagine a scowl on her face though. Running on sand was not easy it moved under your foot as you ran. He was accustomed to it but Shinoka was much less accustomed. He could tell she was tiring she lost her footing a few times but she regained it quickly.

"We're almost there" Nio said

He picked up the paste and Shinoka followed the ran up a steep sand dune and it came into sight. It looked like a rocky outcropping at first but as they got nearer there was no mistaking what it was. A ruined castle, large pieces of it worn away from being battered by desert winds. A lot of the edges were smooth weathered away. There were pieces of rock that jutted out of the ground but you could see that the larger part of the rock was under the sand. There were a few places that were covered and enclosed, when Nio spent nights here that is where he usually stayed. There were all sorts of dangers in the desert not least of all bandits. The ninja from the sand usually kept the area around Suna relatively bandit free but some brave ones ventured close to rob people that went to the sand village to buy the services of the Sand Nin.

"This is my secret place" Nio said taking his bag off his back 

He held the strap on the top and rummaged through the bag and pulled out a pouch. He tossed it to Shinoka 

"What's this?" 
"Soldier Pills" Nio responded

She opened the pouch and looked inside

"It will help you train longer and harder"

She took one out the bag and bounced it in the palm of her hand, she moved to throw the bag back but he stopped her. 

"I brought those for you, I don't use them anymore" Nio said

Just then a hawk screeched in the sky, the both of them looked up it circled them for a while and landed on the highest point of the ruins. It seemed to be looking directly at them for a moment then it shifted it's gaze. 

"Follow me" Nio said


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2012)

(LT)
*You Are Not Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
???
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village
*Difficulty*: 
???
*Health*:
???
*Track*:
---
--A Scene of Chaos Ruins This Peaceful Night--
---

 _He walks beneath the white moon that along with him, is surrounded by darkness. Actually 'He' can't really be said to a person right now, because although he does give such an appearance deep inside right now there is no such thing. So this 'thing' can only be referred to as an 'it'. 

Any person mistaking 'IT' walking up to it and mistaking it as a human will surely regret such a idiotic move. 'IT' isn't going anywhere particular, it's only walking aimlessly with it's shrugged over shoulders.

 Yet it's also looking for someone. Not anyone in particular, it can be anyone; A man, woman, boy, girl, baby, dog, cat, bird, old, young, etc it all doesn't matter. 

The single important thing is that it has to have LIFE. No actually, it doesn't have to be alive, it can be anything, however doing this to something that is living is just better.

Sure an insect also has life, but that is nowhere near enough to satisfy 'IT'. Maybe 100 ants all stacked together but that is much too time consuming. Time is of the essence, because if 'IT' doesn't do what 'IT' needs to do then 'IT' will suffer.

 'IT' isn't too sure if it will die or not, because what 'IT' needs to do is a necessity for everyone and everything, but most importantly itself.

'IT' is currently in the Village of Fuzen turning random corners. 'IT's face has the same constant expression that expression can be described in a few words:
*
EXTREME ANGER*

IT's eyes have no pupils, only pure white eyeballs. Right beneath it are grinding teeth that look as if they will shatter at any second from the incredible force pressing down.

With the walk and face of a demon, 'IT' finally comes upon something ahead.

There, on the next street are three men chatting. They don't seem to notice 'IT' until it goes up to them. Upon this sudden appearance, all three of them start laughing, apparently knowing 'IT' or so they think. Calling 'IT' several names like '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' but 'IT' doesn't care about that, not at all actually it's not listening to anything just doing what 'IT' needs to.

-SNAP-

The bone of an arm shatters. With that action one of them fall and lose consciousness from the intense pain. Seeing this, the other two try to do something but it's too late, a series of many many, many things breaking can be heard echoing through the night


    frontal bone 
    parietal bone 
    temporal bone 
    occipital bone
    sphenoid bone
    ethmoid bone
    mandible
    maxilla 
    palatine bone 
    zygomatic bone 
    nasal bone 
    lacrimal bone 
    inferior nasal conchae 
    vomer
    malleus 
    incus 
    stapes 
    hyoid bone
    scapula
    clavicle 
    sternum 
    ribs
    cervical vertebrae 
    thoracic vertebrae 
    lumbar vertebrae 
    Humerus 
    radius 
    ulna 
    scaphoid bone
    lunate bone
    triquetrum bone 
    pisiform bone 
    trapezium 
    trapezoid bone 
    capitate bone 
    hamate bone 
    metacarpal bones 
    proximal phalanges 
    intermediate phalanges 
    distal phalanges 
    sacrum
    coccyx 
    hipbone,
    femur 
    patella 
    tibia 
    fibula 
    calcaneus or heel bone 
    talus 
    navicular bone 
    medial cuneiform bone 
    intermediate cuneiform bone 
    lateral cuneiform bone 
    cuboid bone 
    metatarsal bone 
    proximal phalanges 
    intermediate phalanges 
    distal phalanges 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GREAT! GREAT! GREAT! GREAT! GREAT! GREAT! GREAT! GREAT!GREAT!!!!!!

THIS ECSTASY!!!! 

This feeling is beautiful and delicious

It can't be described in human words right now how intense and amazing this feeling is. 

'IT's body feels as if it's heaven itself.

'IT' has already orgasmed several hundred times and keeps on going. The screams of pain and agony don't even last for 3 seconds.

ALL OF THEM!!! EVERY SINGLE LAST ONE! THIS FEELING!!!! IT CAN ONLY COME FROM THIS! ONLY ONLY ONLY ONLY ONLY ONLY ONLY ONLY ONLY

*VIOLENCE & DESTRUCTION*

That's all 'IT' lives for and all it needs to live for......

To be precise it's the DESTRUCTION that matters, but plenty of VIOLENCE can come close to rivaling it.

Someone is watching from afar, but 'IT' takes no notice because it is drowning in this wonderful DESTRUCTION

To be honest the several other times that 'IT' has done this, there was the same person watching from afar

Watching 'IT' commit this horrible act.....

Whatever.......

DESTRUCTION will solve everything
DESTRUCTION will save everything
DESTRUCTION is the only answer 'IT' has and needs

'IT' now leaves, extremely satisfied....returning to it's home to rest.....

With the simple word of 'DESTRUCTION' running through 'IT's head like a chant hoping to curse someone....


_
 ------*Later*------
*No One Is Paying Attention, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Fourteen 
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Flower Shop
*Difficulty*: 
Extremely High
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:
---

---

 Standing under the Fuzen sun is Amata Minami, with a perplexed look on his face. His hand rubbing his chin that doesn't have a strand of hair on it. If it did his father would say something like "Chin hair is only for men, so shave it off" or perhaps something even meaner. Well anyways, the reason he is rubbing his hairless chin is because of the flower pot in front of him.

There are actually plenty of things infront of him, but to keep it short Amata Minami is standing in front of a flower shop. 

Now, no male would be caught dead here without some reason like a girlfriend needing something. However such a thing wouldn't work considering he has no girl here in the first place.

It doesn't matter anyone how, Amata Minami is a person that loves flowers. Being the village punching bag he is well known for liking these sorts of things, which only get him beaten up more. Although he doesn't seem to want to change his ways and stop getting attacked, looking at it for a certain point of view one could almost say that he must like it, but that would be just stupid.

Speaking of which yesterday no one had beaten him up for some petty reason. He was glad but for some reason he had gotten extremely ill the same day, however this morning he woke up just fine.

He finds it a bit odd

_It's all pretty crazy, could it be that even god is bullying me now? Maybe I should have Seri-chan pray for me..._

He thought worriedly before paying attention back to the flower in front of him again.

Truthfully, Amata doesn't come to this place and actually he doesn't like to be seen around this shop either. He happen to have some pride(which is hard to believe) in the field of flowering.

To be exact, Amata Minami is one of those people that grows their own flowers/plants and wouldn't want anything to do with a plant that was fake or hadn't been grown by him. This strange act of pride was similar to a wife not wanting to put out a food made by another woman.

The reason he's here in this bothersome place is because of this flower he's never seen before. He's trying decipher what it is and what it's from but he just can't put his finger on it. Sure he can simply just ask the store clerk, but his pride is just too great(strangley). He neither wants to be seen here by anyone or else they may say he's not as great as he looks at this. 

Currently this Amata Minami is very embarrassed  

_This is worse than getting kicked out of that tree by Eve!!!!_​


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 27, 2012)

*Shinoka-Ruins in the desert
*
Shinoka looked up and the large brown hawk one more time before she tore he eyes away and followed Nio

"Don't you think that hawk is odd?" she asked 

Nio shrugged, this was the difference between the way they thought. He wouldn't think about the hawk again, but it was weird. There was no reason for it to just sit there for so long. She pushed the thought out of her mind though, she was not there to think about Hawks and what they did, she was there to train. 

"Follow me" 

Nio jumped up onto a broken piece of the wall and began to run through the broken ruined castle. It only took Shinoka a few seconds to understand it was like an obstacle course, pieces broke away as they moved they slid under something and jumped over gaping holes in the floor. It too almost 10 minutes to run it the first time.

"Keep doing that until it's dark" Nio said

He began to walk away but Shinoka grabbed his hand

"Where are you going? You're not going to do it with me?"
"Your weakness is stamina, not mine" he said flatly

She scowled at him and stuck her tongue out

"Well my strength is still speed, I'll do this course faster than he has ever did it" she said stretching

With that she was off at a full run, jumping off walls and flipping over obstacles. Even though she was running the course in reverse she had an idea what was coming. She took a short cut and slid down the side of the building grabbing a window and swinging back inside of the the castle. She met a wall that had caved in and blocked her way. She ground her teeth and ran back to the window. She jumped out the window and continued to slide down the wall until she slipped through another window and continued down ward until she reached a cellar or sorts. Nio was there waiting on her though. 

"No cheating" he said throwing something at her feet.

It clanked noisily as it sunk into the sand slightly

"Leg weights, they will increase your foot strength and therefore increase your speed."

She bent over and strapped them to her ankles and took a step forward. She could barely move properly. 

"I can barely move! How am I supposed to run to the top like this?!" she asked 
"Slowly" Nio said 

She began to run with the weights on, it was the most uncomfortable feeling she had ever felt. She never felt so slow in her life, there was no more bouncing off walls and sliding under fallen walls. Her breathing became hard as her speed slowed down. Suddenly a picture of a man appeared in her mind.

"I'll catch you!" she screamed and burst off running faster than she did before

A brown hawk sat on the broken down piece of a tower focused intently on Shinoka.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 27, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery 
Fuzen's Training Grounds 
[Strength 5/6]
---*

The youth known as Kaito had entered the grounds were the shinobi of sin would enter to train their abilities. These grounds, unlike the desolate rocky and humid grounds of Kiri, were flourished with flora and fauna, even at the dead of night, nature reflected it's radiance and beauty. Nevertheless, the frost release knight was there, his fist were pounding on a wooden log that held some strange material that cushioned his fist. Inori was not present, it was about 3 AM in the morning, the youth had left the lass on one of Fuzen's Inn sleeping. She would need to rest for tomorrow, no one knows what the future holds, you would never know what would this kid encounter. Zenki soon coursed through his mind, once again, he thought about how he managed to let him go free, how everything turned out. What a strange fellow, who would go out of his way to save a killer?

Kaito's fist were rapid, yet sturdy. Powerful fist connected on the cushioned log, emanating a slight pow each blow he made. His fist followed a certain pattern, much like boxers do. His fist would jab the three about 4 times before he pulled, took a deep breath and leapt to keep his blood pumping smoothly. Inhaling through the nose, releasing to the mouth, the child kick this beautiful land that beautifully laid in this wonderland, before he pulled his right hand and pounded the cushioned with a powerful horizontal fist, causing the log to tremble, he followed it up with as a left jab towards the 'stomach' of the cushioned, another more powerful tremble occurred. With each fist a slight amount of breath was release, before quickly inhaling once again, he turned and back-handed the tree with a more force than his last one. The log trembled, but it's roots were too deep, the young knight was too weak still, he could not rip it from the ground, he couldn't make it budge. 

He followed it up, he who was at a impasse that the cushioned log had assimilated the his hit and caused hit to still on his track, turning completely, the knight used his left foot to propel himself about 4 meters about the ground, while turning, he utilize the power behind the swing to extend his leg leg, using that same turning force to smack kick the right side of the log with powerful force. Such force that usual pow sound that it usually gives out was replace by a loud

*-CRACK-*

The cushioned material that this log held didn't fully absorbed his hit. His feet coursed through and managed to bend the side of the log. Destroying it in it's place. This wasn't his property, he would take responsibility if anything happened by at this moment, he would need to continue. But now that this is broke, the youth soon flung another swing of his leg, smashing the area where it broke and finally dislodging partially the top half of this 6-7 feet tall log, now about 2 -3 feet tall log. A stacked amount of breath was released all in one, slight panting breath followed behind it. The knight twisted his neck right, then left, the turning, before his pulled it back and forward. A slight warming exercise, he continued to move towards the distance to conclude his strength training.


----------



## Chronos (Jul 27, 2012)

*Kaito Ivery 
Fuzen's Training Grounds 
[Strength 6/6]
---*

The youth knight tied his left hand behind him, small chain held his hand to his collar. His head looked beyond him, staring at the large obstacle he would endure with only one hand, it was a large towering mountain, steeper than anything he'd ever seen in Kiri and Yuki together, as if challenging the mountain, the youth glared at it, only the moon gave the child any guidance in this darkness, he couldn't see well where he would latch on, or where he would land, or even if it was safe for him to climb this large scale mountain. However the youth bent his legs, the earth almost met his knees, before he could push himself of the ground and using his only free hand he latched on to a piece of earth that was sticking out of this mountain, about 25 meters of the ground the child used his overall upper-body strength to propel him higher from the positioned he was at.

His body dangled like a chandelier, his arm felt as if it burned like the crimson flames of Hell. As he struggled through the session, he continued to pull his body further towards the top. His right hand doing all the heavy lifting, restriction from the other arm was allowing his body to strengthen due to the excess of power he hand to build in only one harm, carrying his body towards the end on this mountain. He continued, there seemed to be little area to place his feet. The young knight continued to climb however, he held his breath, he pulled and pushed himself forwards, propelling him further up the mountain. Slowly and steadily. Soon there was a large horizontal stone that way right atop of him. His teeth clenched at the sigh as he looked under him, he was about 200 meters from the ground. 

He used his feet to throw himself from the edge of the rock he held, pulling from that one to the next, his hand extended and he maned to latch on the very thin tip on the edge. Pulling himself upwards, he managed to stand upon this rock. His hand released the left one that was chained on his back, not it was the turn of his left hand to do all the work. Restricting the right hand, he continued. He propelled himself towards the sky, latching his left hand on the rocks. His right hand bled, all the strain of holding the earth, he did not bother to wear gloves, he wanted to feel the pain, he wanted to surpass that pain, not to mention that his body had suffered a maximum dose of damage fighting the enemy, fighting Zenki, his wounds would open, but hell, he did not care.

300 meters away, he continued. His left hand pulling his body towards the edge, pulling, pushing grabbing, lifting, pulling, pushing, and repeat. His arms were on fire, the overall sweat that his body produced were dripping from his chin towards the abyssal ground that we call earth. Nothing but darkness and shadows were seen bellow. His chest was heaving, but there was still left to do, his hands continued to propel him upwards, his breath was soon becoming to heavy and his body was giving up on him. 

His sight was becoming blurry, he wasn't still in his 100%, but a grin was plastered upon his face, his teeth still clenching as he forced the remaining amount of power he could pull out of his system. However, he could not make it... 478 meters. Counted. The young knight was tired already. He released the grip and threw himself towards the abyssal looking earth, his feet pounding the earth, slight pain coursed through his feet.

"Finally done."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 27, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"Next stop is Fuzen!"

"I repeat next stop is Fuzen!"

Adara open her eyes as she could not believe she slept on the train for six hours. She had no dreams and nobody bother to wake her up for nothing. She stretched and looked out the window as it looked like an oasis in a desert or something close to it. She guessed this was Fuzen, somewhere a desert or something to her. As the train pulled into the station of Fuzen, she stepped off board as shenoticed the wind blowing and the hot sun over her head. She went over to a stand that was selling silk scarves and she bought a white one with red fringe.

She covered her mouth and nose from the wind that was blowing sand as she did not want to start coffing up blood. She pulled out her map as she continued to walked as the wind kept blowing as she lost her grip and the map went flying. She chase it down as the map hit a guy who was staring at a flower in a flower shop. She reconized the flower that the guy was staring at it was a white rosa, she used to get them while she was in the hospital.

"Are you going to buy that white Rosa and can I have my map back?"

Adara guessed it sounded muffed as the silk scarve was around her mouth, she just mostion him inside flower shop she did not mean to be rushing him at all. She did not want to talk out here with her voice muffled in the scarve or the wind. She enter the flower shop as she sat on a chair waiting for the guy that was slapped by her map to followed her, anyone could tell by her red eyes she was excited about being here in a new city.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 29, 2012)

*Nio-Ruins in the desert*

Nio sat on the sand leaning on a broken down wall reading one of the scrolls his grandfather had prepared for him. A lot of the things he'd figured out for himself but there were some tidbits he didn't know about that would supposedly give him a more powerful transformation.

"Emptying the void?" he said softly

He knew when he meditated he fed the void with all his emotions and it helped him concentrate but emptying the void would be the opposite, using his emotions to give him strength. It didn't make much sense to him, he got to his feet and looked around. It was already getting dark and he could feel the temperature starting to drop. 

"I guess I'll try it out"

He made the seals quickly and a strange heat washed over his body he was becoming accustomed to it his hair grew out and long white streaks appeared in his bright red hair. He could feel himself get stronger, his body grew and his clothes fit him tight. His nails became longer he looked at his hands turning them over. His mind became hazy he felt as if in his mind he was two people. The normal Nio and some other one that felt as if it would take over if he didn't keep fighting it. 

"*Come on! Let me loose*" he shouted

He spun and hit the rock he was leaning on destroying most of it. His power was increased there wasn't a mark on his hand. His skin was tougher. He closed his eyes and he stood face to face with, himself. 

"*Why the fuck do you think you do all that retarded meditation?*" Oni said
"To remain in control" Nio responded
"*No you idiot, it's fuel for me!*" 

It grabbed Nio by the front of his shirt and pulled him close

"Let me loose!" Oni said

Nio let himself get absorbed by Oni and they were a single consciousness, Nio looked around him he could feel rage burning within him, the rage he bottled up everyday. How could his father, his own father beat him like that. Did his mother feel by helping him now and then was good enough? Why was he friends with Shinoka? She treated him like shit. He burned with rage. He ran over to a wall and smashed his fist into the wall he felt no pain as it slammed into the stone obliterating it. He looked up and saw the brown hawk looking down at him and became even angrier

"*What the fuck are you doing lookin at me?!*" Nio shouted

He jumped into the air at the creature swiping at it with a clawed hand, the bird took flight but it stayed in the air just out of Nio's reach. He turned and looked around for something to throw and when he didn't find anything he dug his clawed hands into the stone floor and ripped out a huge chunk of rock. He threw it through the air at the bird with all his might. The hawk easily dodged the rock and flew around screeching at Nio.

"*What's up with this fuckin smart ass bird*" Nio said 

He tore up another piece of the ground and threw it at the bird but it easily dodged again. The bird flew off and Nio ran behind it, even though the bird flew he was able to keep paste with it by jumping on the remains of the castle. The bird flew up the last standing tower and Nio launched himself onto the tower. He slammed into the stone wall and dug his claws into the rock. He climbed after the bird chunks of rocks flying every time he made a hand hole. When he got to the top of the tower the bird flew in a circle just above his reach. He cursed loudly and tore up pieces of rock to throw at it but he began to feel weak. The rock dropped out of his hand and rolled off the roof and Nio dropped to one knee. He reverted to his normal self his body suddenly drenched in sweat. His muscles screamed in pain, it felt as if he worked out non stop for days.

"My body isn't strong enough to handle the transformation yet" he said breathing hard

He looked up at the hawk and it made a circle and flew off. There was something off about that bird. It was really watching them there was no doubt about it. He suddenly heard Shinoka's voice 

"What are you doing up there?"

He looked down at her she was covered in sweat and sand. 

"We need to talk about that Hawk" he said as he jumped off the edge of the roof.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 30, 2012)

*LT*
*Eyes Up, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Fifteen  
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Flower Shop
*Difficulty*: 
High
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:
---

---

Amata Minami still ponders at the mysterious the flower standing before in a white pot filled with dirt. The bright day and the flower gives the feel of the kind of day that one would like at the sky and say; 'Ah it's a wonderful life', however he would dare not say such a thing since it isn't true. The red-headed child taps the ground beneath his feet in annoyance. He's losing the motivation to stand in front of this bothersome place, but because he feels like it'll be an insult to his pride he doesn't want to.

"Ah! I'm too young to-" 

Cutting off his lonely joke is white material that literally slaps into his face. It seems to be a piece of paper, now of of course this doesn't hurt at all it's just that the stupidity of this leaves him dumbfounded. Grabbing the piece of paper pushing up against his face thanks to the wind, there's a rather simple smile on his face,

"Heh, well at least it wasn't anything painfu-"

"Are you going to buy that white Rosa? And can I have my map back?"

"GAAAHHHHH!!!!! A psychological! My durability dosen't work against this!!! "

Those sudden words hack through his pride like a pig in a slaughterhouse. The once energetic young man looks lifelessly at the pride-killer in front of him.

What he sees is a a girl with strikingly long white hair that would draw anyones attention but it isn't just that that's noticeably. Underneath her scarf is a very tight white clothing that completely shows off her great figure and curves that almost make Amata lean his head forward but he resists the seduction trying to lead him in.

He looks at her very pale face that matches her white fabric, maybe she's from a cold area that doesn't get much sunlight? Anyways, she has red eyes that are similar to his own.

Just as he's about to say something the white girl walks into the flower shop and in a seat, apparently waiting for him.

Holding the map in his hand that's hers Amata walks in to the shop as well. Even though he regrets coming in side of here it's not like he as anything else to be proud of now.

The Minami sits in the seat in the front of her, with the table directly between them. 

"..Um...this is yours right? Hope I didn't ruin it."

The boy hands her the map, wondering why they had to come in here just for this. Perhaps she wants to apologize? Amata definitely isn't use to people apologizing so he's a bit nervous. 

"Hm,You must be new here right? Judging from the map and that I haven't seen you around here before.....Oh! My name is Amata Minami by the way, sorry for being so rude.."

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 30, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara grazed Amata's fingers as she took the map back and put it back into her pocket. She blushed as Amata looked at her body; to her it made her uncomfortable and remembers Corrine's instructions. She crossed her legs in front of her, Adara was thinking why would that come up they only met for about a minute. She waited till Amata got comfortable in his chair before saying anything as her own red eyes were reflected into Amata's red eyes. To her it was unusual that someone else had red eyes like hers, she guess more people had red eyes than she thought or they could be related. But she doubt that theory would even occurred to her as she did not remember any other family who came looking for her.

"I only came in here to cool down from the hot sun; we can go somewhere if you are uncomfortable here. I don't want to start coughing up blood if the grains of sand are blown into my sinuses. I almost forgot; my name is Adara Murray. You are not rude, I problem meet someone much ruder than you and a lot meaner."

She lower her scarf away from her mouth and nose as she breath in the scent of flowers and plants that surround her and Amata. She smiled as her eyes went wide as there was a bunch of butterflies on one bush as it was colorful to her and also beautiful. She giggled as the butterflies filed past her and Amata. Her eyes shone liked red rubies as the sun shined on them. She looked back at Amata's, back into his red eyes. 

"I hope you don't mind me asking you this if it embraced you. What were you thinking while you were staring at that white Rosa?"


----------



## Narurider (Jul 31, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two
Taijutsu Training 1/6*

The two genin stood, waiting for the signal. They both cracked their knuckles and stared at each other, both of them analyzing the other while trying to remember anything that may help them in the fight ahead. During the last seven years of friendship, they surely must have learned at least something about one another's weaknesses. Or at least, they should have, but even after all those long idylicc days they'd spent together, they couldn't recollect a thing that could help them in this inevitable showdown. Gadian grinned as he spoke.

"Shall we make this three out of five?"

"If you want but it's not gonna matter, cause you won't be able to even touch me!" Meiko smirked, she had to admit that she'd been looking forward to this. The day they would finally find out which of them was stronger. And she was going to make sure that it was her that was stronger. She wasn't going to let him beat her, at least not without actually trying to put up a fight.

Biādo threw a kunai at the floor between the two genin. It hit the floor with a thunk and the genin charged. Gadian threw a punch which Meiko dodged effortlessly, ducking before pushing herself up and slamming her fist into Gadian's abdomen. In return he delivered a kick to her left knee, causing her left leg to give out from underneath her.

She blocked his next strike, grabbed his wrist and yanked him down onto the floor. She swiftly pinned him to the floor and smiled. Usually she wouldn't taunt but considering Gadian had called himself a guardian angel on numerous occasions, she couldn't help but find it funny that she'd already beaten him.

"I guess I win this round, am I right?" She continued to smile for all of two seconds before noticing the smirk on her opponent's face. That could only mean bad things for her. "Why're you smirking like that?"

Gadian remained silent but Meiko more than compensated for that with her pain filled yell as he headbutted her. Her grip on him loosened and he shoved her off him. He picked himself up and placed his foot on her stomach as she lay on the ground. She delivered a blow to the area behind his knees, causing his legs to turn to jelly and collapse. She once again pinned him and made sure her head was a safe distance away.

"As I said, I win this round!"

"Well then I'll just beat you next time!"

"Like to see you try!"


----------



## Toxic Adyta (Jul 31, 2012)

Kosuke Riumi
*Mizu no Kuni - Land of Water*
_''The Island''_
Mission Start!​
''Well...''

A long, very long, pause.

Night had finally reared it's ugly face. Under normal circumstances, night was Kosuke's favorite time of day. The temperature was lower, the sky darker, the world more silent... a beautiful border between life and the void. Night was at the very brink of nothingness, where everything lulled to such a point as to almost, just almost, not be there at all.

But on this day, night brought with it a feeling of dread, gripping with icy fingers the genin's hastily pounding heart. Along with the others, he peered over the edge of the cliff, staring down at the jungle where the beast made its abode. The plan was pretty simple, he would be the bait and the others were going to support and take the shot.

Kosuke withdrew a kunai, and his length of metal wire neatly wrapped around a small spool. Tying the length to the tool, the young ninja planted the kunai at the ground near his feet. It would be something akin to a safety line of sorts, as Kosuke intended to get a head start on his comrades. Holding the spool within his right hand, he turned to Shobu and looked him dead in the eyes.

''Let's start.'' With dramatic flair, Kosuke leaned backwards, letting his upper weight and gravity guide him down the edge. As the fall brought him ever closer to a messy death, the fifteen meters of wire became more and more sparse. Right before Kosuke was to run out of the material, he grasped the wire with one hand and created a whipping motion, followed by a swift yank. The kunai dislodged from the earth above and the Riumi ninja twisted to face downwards, his mind focusing the energies of his being into his feet. With chakra in place, Kosuke's feet adhered to the cliffside and, winding the wire back into its spool, he began a running descent into the forest.

What he was about to find there, was probably nothing close to what he had expected.


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2012)

*Eve Minami*

"Damn they were right, she is a wild animal! Look at her bark!"

The older boy laughed at the girl wild rage of emotions, her hair was sticking to her face along with the dirt and grim of the ground. She was getting to strong for the other two boys to handle so they pinned her to the ground, but she still growled and bit hard to get to them or at least one of them.

"Almost like a cute animal, trying to struggle before it put it out of its misery." The boy laughed as the others watched on, he grabbed her hair and place it directly close to her face, but her hair being so short it was almost like grabbing her skull, "Do you want that? You want master to put you out of your misery? Huh, you bitch?"

He shoved her face into the ground, burying it in the dirt, but she kept her eyes on them, waiting for them to fuck up. The boys laughed as he finally released her, and hackled into the amber sky. 

"Oh my..." a female voice caused everyone to stop and turn around to the sound of the voice

It was a woman who had long brown hair and soft green eyes, but what really stood out was her outfit, she looked like was from a high class clan or something next to it Probably a someone from a clan but just by clothes alone she looked really important.

"Shit an adult!" one of the boys stated obviously before running in the opposite direction, some of them left behind him as the older ones stayed. Someone of the younger boys were already shitting their pants, the boys on Eve quickly jumped off of her and put their hands up.

"Is that any way to treat a female!" the adult continued even when she yelled it was almost like a soft whisper on the sky which probably stroked the older ones with the confidence of getting away with what they are doing...

But they forgot what they just did...

Eve pushed herself from off the ground and the boys only could gasp as the girl spat out blood from her mouth. Both of the boys that held the girl done began to run as fast as they could clear out of the alley pushing themselves past the older woman. 

She might have been short but the pride that they little body that Eve had was radiating with pride. Pride that wasn't destroyed when she was getting beating to the point that the pure angelic features that made her stand out as a girl were now heavily damage...

"Yo pussy..." Eve smiled as she already had a clear idea of what she was going to do to the boy, "I am gonna beat you up real good~"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 1, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Into the belly of the beast. Not literally, I hope...​*

Roshi sighed, and then stretched, his slender body loosening up. Leaning down, he brought the palms of his hands onto the rough semi jagged surface and applied chakra. Rolling into a causal frontwards flip, he let his body swing up until the bottom of his feet smacked solidly on the underbelly of the cliff's edge. From there he sprinted downward, arms sweeping backwards from the swiftness of his downward dash. Kosuke was a good distance ahead of him, as anticipated, and he went over the battle plans he calculated earlier.

Mind keying them in the hindquarters of his thoughts, Roshi's focus became so acute enough to lock him entirely in the moment. Distractions were absolutely unacceptable. He twisted a kunai out, for the beast was clearly not their only potential threat judging by the massive lizard they encountered upon arrival. He had to make sure, if nothing else, none of these gargantuan monsters blind sided his fellow genin. 

So his attention went.. split between Kosuke, the footsteps he was certain he'd hear of his peers and Shobu, and the more leafy areas that could hide any possible Jurassic threats from the past. His hearing intensified, to match his sight, and Roshi simply let himself become one with the moment, the wind blasting at him from his speeding descent.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 1, 2012)

*Hiro Yagami

How to train your Burning Dragon (Strength training 1/6)*

"HMhhafhafkfihg." He wasn't much of a sleep walker but Hiro's mouth ran more miles during his naptimes than while he was awake. Something was amiss, and he woke up due to missing a key element. His pillows, they were more commonly known as Hikari's, his adoptive mother, breasts. 

"Where are my damn pillows woman!" As he stomped into the kitchen, he rubbed his eyes furiously. He had forgotten completely about how pissed of mother figure had been the day before, otherwise he would've snuck out of the house already. His obliviousness to the danger he was in would prove to be his undoing. It wasn't just Hikari who was in the kitchen, while she was working on breakfast an elderly woman was sitting in Hiro's throne. Well it was an ordinary kitchen chair but it had stickers on it.

"Ugly Old Witch!" Because he was affectionate like that, instead of going with the more regularly used Grannie Hoshi he just called her that. 

He kicked a chair over, and made a break for it. Her presence never preceded good things, to show how dedicated he was to this escape attempt. "Flame Fist!" He actually used the jutsu to knock trough the nearest wall and jumped down to the street. 

He started running like crazy and seemed to be making record time, still just in his underwear, his arms rapidly went back and forth and he left a trail of dust in his wake. He was setting a personal best here, considering he really wasn't that much of a speedster.

"Agh!" Something happened, as he rounded a corner things shifted around for a bit and left him disorientated. As soon as the environment started to make sense to him again he tried to take off again, though while his arms were going back and forth again, his legs were kept in place. He had heard about this, this was the dreaded date rape. 

Obviously that didn't make sense, but Hiro frequently used words and terms he didn't quite understand. He was somehow under the impression he was about to be raped by a some kind of red headed butch chicklet or some flower twirling dominatrix, once again he cursed Rikudu Sage for giving him so much sex appeal. 

"Rape!" He started whistling, the conversation he had overheard regarding this 'date rape' mentioned something abotu a whistle and how the victim managed to call for safety with a whistle. 

SMACK!

"Stop hollering and whistling you moron!" Despite her age and shrinkage, Grannie Hoshi had hoisted him up by the ankles. "Your mom had a lot of time to think how she was going to discipline you and she came up with this, who better than the woman that taught her everything she knew."

*Half hour later*

There he was, the giant of this class of troublemakers and problem students. Grannie Hoshi ran a tutoring business, where bad academy students would be whipped into shape. Hiro was the oldest by far, and stood a solid head taller then the second biggest of this bunch of misfits that consisted out of Son Goten, the younger brother of Wu, Saiga Momiji son of the famed Saiga Munashii but the boy didn't seem to share his mother's talent and finally there was Nisou Sakurako. The snotty heir of the wealthy Kurohime clan.

"The fuck am I doing in between all these shotas and loli."

"Oi, your still a kid yourself you've just got a fat head!"

The two Zodiacs were on the floor throttling each other and it took several smacks from grannie Hoshi to get them to settle down. 

"Part of your training, you three." She pointed out the youngest young 'uns. "Will be competing with numbskull, I will set out tasks and who ever completes them first will get candy." She didn't have to mention what would happen to the losers, they knew her well enough to know what kind of horrors she could unleash on poor kids. 

"This is my punishment, getting to kick some tiny asses?!" Hiro chuckled, he was a Rikududamn elite Genin and secret ANBU agent.

What? He has the identification to prove it, it was in crayon but still. Suck it!

"You're getting senile Ugly Old Witch, you can't punish me if I just smash these brats and just go home with the candy!"

"Actually, with your handicap I'll be surprised if you could even manage to keep up with these three, let alone defeat them." Before Hiro could even ask what handicap, suddenly he felt an immense weight on his chest. Now that he was dressed, he had to raise his tanktop to discover the source. A black tortoisetatoo was on his chest. 

"The secret clan jutsu of the Hoshi clan, Tattoo arts, This Genbu makes even airhead like you be as heavy as an Akamichi. 

"Ugh!" Standing wasn't the simply task that it used to be, but making use of his immense strength Hiro managed to get of the ground several times and started to run into place. "I'm the Rikududamn Dragon, a stupid turtle isn't going to slow me down." With a cocky smirk he added the following. "So you can suck it grannie!" It was one of those things that came out of his mouth without really thinking, he caught himself a little late. "Ew.....I mean, you can kiss my buns of steel grannie!"

Slight oversight on her part, one was generally enough for a genin of his size and age but his KG and the immense strength and stamina it offered made it ineffective for her purposes. She would've gone with 1 or maybe two more normally, but he was pissing her off all day and that last bit was just over the line. 

Again, she struck him so fast that none of the kids saw it, this time she struck at his wrists and ankles and it seemed to take an eternity before Hiro grunted and toppled over. 

"First mission, somewhere in the neighborhood a cat is missing, find it and bring it to me......Mission start" She spun on her heel and went off to set some tea. "Eh, Sensei!?"

"What does the cat look like?"

She never responded to Goten's question, as far as she was concerned they had all the information they needed. This meant that every cat in the area needed to be caught, and then they could only cross their fingers, hoping they bagged the right one. 

The trio was torn between starting the mission or following after the elder for more information. Hiro was going after the cats. Standing up wasn't in the cards right now, so slowly the self proclained sex symbol crawled towards the fence, a trail of dirt left in his wake as he messed up the lawn during his attempt to win this contest. "GRGGAGARGRAG!" He was exerting himself to the point that his cursing was nothing more than grunts and groans.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama*

"Tourist..."

The girl with platinum hair mused as her new acquaintance did what acquaintances did and acquainted with Iwakagure. He was most definitely an out of towner considering his almost child like infatuation with the village. It would have been a cause for concern but his mien was just so very innocent. Tetsuya absolutely loathed this kind of childish personality. This kind of sunny disposition was absolutely nauseating to her. But looking at his condition it was no wonder that he ended up like this. He was a pathetic little herbivore who couldn't take care of himself. It wouldn't be sporting to bite him to death not a boy as feeble as Zenki Yuuta. So reluctantly at the behest of the voices she decided to take pity.

As they continued on Zenki said something that made Tetsuya's ears prick upward. They wrote being followed... The Mugenshi girl knew she was a person of interest because of her disappearance and she knew she was being followed. However it was something she usually ignored but this was not the usual. Zenki could have been from Iwa but his conducted was indicative of him not being from around here. It didn't matter if he were from the Black the worst would be assumed. 

However Tetsuya couldn't be sure they were being followed by agents of the Kage Council. She herself couldn't confirm it and had only known Zenki for the eternity of an hour. So maybe he was seeing things? It didn't matter the sooner they made it to the Mugenshi stronghold the better...

Tetsuya grabbed the battered Uchiha with her good arm and broke off into a sprint. The best way to know if you're being followed is to change your pace dramatically  but their was a flaw in this strategy. If your stalker knows you and has familiarized themselves with your line of thinking then they don't have to stalk they have to predict...

They arrived at the stronghold of her clan under his watchful eye. Their pursuer did not approach instead letting them enter the compound as he produced a notepad and began to scribble.

The scene shifts back to Tetsuya and Zenki as he rummages through the cupboards of the Mugenshi stronghold's kitchen. They are virtually alone as the other members of the order are out attending to other matters and Tetsuya kicked out the kitchen staff.

"Hurry up and grab what you need. I have a bad feeling."​


----------



## Kenju (Aug 4, 2012)

*LT*
*You Suck At Lying, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Sixteen 
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Flower Shop
*Difficulty*: 
High
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:
---

---

The boy tilted his head to the side upon hearing the somewhat awkward response from 'Adara' girl. It was the part about blood coming from her sinuses. Does such a thing actually happen? Someone may think that's a little disturbing, but with the amount of blood that he spews out it barely affects him.

Although Amata may not realize this, but he somehow kicked dirt onto the Minami name by not being completely clueless in a question that has to do with blood. Somewhere far off his Father is probably wondering why he's having a heart problem for some random reason.

"Adara-san, huh? What a nice name. Nice to meet you."

He reaches his hand over the table for a shake. 

With the white skin and hair, she's a bit strange, but she also giggles at the sight of something he doesn't notice. Upon seeing her laughter, he can't help but let out an innocent smile. That's right he shouldn't judge by the cover of a big, he almost wants to smack himself for making that mistake.

Suddenly, a dreadful question bares down unimaginable weight upon Amata's back. It has to do with why he was looking at that flower just a moment ago.....

He scratches his cheek, surely he doesn't want to explain the real reason but he doesn't want so lie to this nice person he just met...

"....Y- you see....I was looking at that White Rosa to see if it was worth the trouble of being grown in my garden....surely I know what it was..."

He makes a terrible lie on the spot, sweating a little too much. For some reason that lie was a little too hard, probably because it was hard to find a reason. He then quickly speaks again,

"Is there any place you would like me to show you?"

He blurts this out without thinking, trying to quickly change the discussion​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 4, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"It is nice meeting you, Amata-Kun. I guess we can lunch in your garden, and then you can show any other place or thing that I don't know about in Fuzen."

She noticed that Amata tilted his head as he looked at her, was it an attraction or how unusual she was. It was awesome to Adara that Amata gave her a smile. She did not know if this was his first smile all day. She wrapped the scarf around her nose and mouth again, as it is going to be awesome someone like Amata showing her around the town. To her he seemed stressed about life in general. She got out of her chair and stood up. She took Amata's hand and helps him out of his chair.

"Today don't worry about anything stressful. You are going to have a good time with me and my weirdness. Maybe it can help get you out of that mood that you are in. Don't tell me people call you a grouch, and then we go to a festival to show how wonderful life can be for you."

She was smiling behind her scarf and never lost the glow to her red eyes that show happiness. She led Amata out the door and let him take the lead as she had no clue where she was going right now. Maybe it seemed awkward to keep holding his hand, she let go. For some odd reason a humming bird landed on her shoulder. She guesses she smelled like a certain type of flower or someone keeping taps on her for now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*Bad Omen*

I was just lookin??round ya see, it was the first time I come to Iwa and I wanted to look as much as I could of it before having to go home. As I was inspecting the buildings while following Tetsuya-chan I noticed that most of the things there weren?t as different from Fuzen as I thought. There were even a few clothes similar to mine so I could change my style a little, indeed there were versions of the same T-shirt I?m wearin?but with different colors. There was even a shop where different types of goggles were being sold...Ya see I was thining on buying a new pair so i don?t use the same ones all tha time.

Suddenly this gal grabbed me and started to run just out of nowhere...OI, I wanted to keep sightseeing!!  It didn?t take long before we could reach our destination, it looked like a nice place to stay for a few days actually. 

" Hey is this... whateva "

When I looked she was already inside so I had to follow her, It?s not fun when ya are ignored, ya know? Shakin?mah head I just walked until we reached the kitchen, it was fun how she kicked out the peeps that work there, instantly I started to look for the stuff that mah mom asked me to bring home at the same time she was tellin?me to hurry. Why the hurry? Oh well, anyway I just found the vinegar, I think mother can make dinner without that algae thingy anyway.

Just after I took the ingredient, we went out of the kitchen so I could go home but this weird feelin?was still there, like someone is looking at me with bad eyes or somethin?. Again, since I?m not sure it may be mah imagination but it doesn?t mean it?s comfortable.

" Tetsu-chan, ya sure we?re alone? I keep feelin?this thing, I don?t like it. It?s like the all mighty me may get in troubles. " I told this to the red-eyed gal while frowning a little, a feeling that something bad will happen if I stay long was just running through mah body.​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 4, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

How to train your Burning Dragon (Strength training 2/6)​
Currently he was in the lead, the three brats were incapable of making a decision and were kinda just jogging in place and freaking out. Hiro unknowingly took full advantage of this, not thinking means you don't overthink either! So there he was on his quest for the fabled missing cat, first step was getting on his feet. Considering crawling was challenging enough with a total of five Genbu tattoo seals on his body weighing down, he focused on getting out of the Hoshi estate first but the direct route held a wall in his path. 

Sure he could've gone trough the open gate that was about 12 feet to his left but Hiro was a man! Men go where they want and when they want! Actually he never even noticed the open gate but the other things sounded better.

When his head bumped into the stone wall, the redhead looked up and from his position on the ground the obstacle looked huge. His palms were pressed again it, his chakra was used to glue himself against and with his KG smoke started to rise as the bricks were being heated and pain was being burned away. 

The crawling had been a challenge but this was proving to be a whole different ball game, he had to pull himself up while maintaining the chakra hold and while moving with that immense weight had been hard, trying to climb in the opposite direction of the gravitation pull was proving too much. Every last muscle in those arms of his was bulging and he was sweating bullets but he wasn't making anymore progress. He was sitting on his knees. face pressed against the wall while he was trying to do something of a pull up and standing up maneuver while clinging on too the wall but he was only succeeding in making face turn a steadily increasing darker shade of red.

"GGGHGNNGNGN!" It was hard to form words while you were grinding your teeth while grunting. But this was a collection of curses aimed at Grannie Hoshi. "GHGHGHGHNGN!" This could be loosely translated to. "Time for my secret jutsu, Fucking Awesome Burning Dragon Meteor Impact!" 

Thud!​
Despite the overdramatic title, it was very much a headbutt and while he was known for his strength...... Even Hiro in this situation could only do so much, the brick showed some cracks but his forehead showed some blood as well. But he wasn't giving up.

Thud!​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 6, 2012)

*Daigo*

It had been 3 hours and he was still scrubbing the blue tile floors somehow trying to make them white which he knew would never happen. His hands were sore and his clothes were wet much to his  displeasure. He put the sponge down before ringing out the water on his shirt before he went back to scrubbing.

"My my you look miserable." he heard a women say rather mockingly. He turned around to see Shirayuki leaning against the door frame with a slight smile on her face. Those were rare and usually reserved for him. She rarely smiled at anyone and if she did it was a fake one mostly out of politeness. She was not really happy to see anyone.

Daigo ignored her going back to scrubbing. They were so clean he could see his reflection in it but they were still blue. 

Shirayuki raised an eyebrow. "What no snappy comeback?" yet he still said nothing. She crossed her arms. He was an idiot sometimes but he did what she told him with only a few snappy retorts yet he said none this time. Must be the water she thought. He hated water and she guessed it had something to do with what he had. She sighed.

"That's enough they look white from here now come on and join me for some tea." she said. She lied. It was still as blue but she figured his punishment was over.

"Tsk you need some glasses because they do not look.."

"Yes they do now do you want to come drink with me or are you up for scrubbing until thyey look white to you?" damn was he dense. She was giving him a way out but his moral side would not budge sometimes.

It was no contest for Daigo as he dropped the sponge and ran out almost slipping. She smiled and went to go prepair the tea.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 6, 2012)

*Corrine*



Corrine was writing things down after examining another patient of hers. This was no helping much as she wonder how Adara was doing on her own, the last piece of information she got that she left Konoha on the six o'clock train and never shown up here in Kumo yet. To Corrine it was time to start Adara's training when she gets back here. She grabbed the scroll with the mission on it and left her office.

Corrine looked up in to the sky as there were white clouds instead of the dark clouds that usually hanged over Kumo. She had a person in mind that may want the mission after all anyone wanted money from a simple mission like this. She walked up to Shirayuki's small house and knocked on the door. She remember this house, she cheated out the guy to clean the house full of blood before putting it up for sell. At least she added 200 ryo to Adara's small inheritance in a vault somewhere.

"Anyone home?"

She pulled her trench coat tighter around her as she did not want anyone to see what she was wearing under it. It was unusual for medical nin to wear something like that. To her it did not matter what she wear she got the job down. At least she had everyone as she acted like Adara's aunt living in Kumo at least she adopted her in some way to keep protecting her. Corrine could not go back in a flashback as she waited for someone to come to the door to open it and speak with her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 6, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

How to train your Burning Dragon (Strength training 3/6)

By the time the brick wall finally was broken though, blood was dripping from his forehead. The structure had been weakened by that thickheaded slamming against it until a basketball sized hole was in it and after that Hoshi jutsu that was weighing him down did the rest as the the wall collapsed under the stress.

It was the noise that came from this that snapped the student trio out of it, Goten, Momoji and Sakurako saw that Hiro was making a break for it. An inch at a time but he had gotten a lead on his competition nevertheless.

"Alright, let's split up and we'll meet up again here in an hour!" The brains of the bunch, the snooty Sakurako snapped her partners and the trio took off.

Goten headed off in the direction Hiro had gone off to, mostly because he intended to piss him off and succeeded in doing so by stepping on his back and taking his sweet time passing over him like that opposed to walking around and heading off to complete the mission. 

"You can suck it, carrot top!"

"I'm gonna kill that banana muncher!" Hiro picked up some speed, while huffing and puffing he managed to get some kind of rhythm going where he crawled with a still slow but consistent pace at least that was getting him somewhere. It seemed unlikely he would manage to catch a cat,how would he even find one while forced to the ground like this?

The answer came in the form of Goten, who was yelling at his sleeping partner monkey to get in the three to grab that cat. The sleepy mouse sized monkey grumbled something back at him and then rolled over to get back to napping. "I can't do it myself, a Son going into a tree?" Those with Kekkai Genkai had always been treated differently and it was no different for the Sons, the racism has caused a couple of Sons to be particularly sensitive about stereotypical behavior such eating bananas or climbing into trees.

Five minutes later Goten was shaking his monkey........ Wait that didn't sound right. Choking his monkey? Alright a lot better. 

Hiro though had reached the tree that held the cat and was starting to climb up. He seemed to be getting used to the weight, not only had he been moving faster but he was succeeding in climbing thought it was all still painstakingly slow and challenging. 

It wasn't until he was about six feet up that Goten noticed him, despite all the noise Hiro was making. "Fuck that turtle is all the way up there already!" Well Goten was pretty short so it must've looked more impressive from where he was standing. "Like Hell that I'll let this crawling dragon beat me to the prize!"


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2012)

Eve Minami


Eve speed wasn't something she should not ever cheer about nor was her reaction speed a laughing matter. Her brother clearly possessed better qualities of what she was lacking in, but she made it up. She made it up with pure strength and a fiery rage that refused her to hold back on her opponents...

The boy face was slammed into the brick wall that was beside them, the same brick wall that Eve was pushed up against when they wanted to hold her down. Eve grabbed him by the collar and slammed him down into the dirt ground, but her swollen eye made it hard to see and the pain that throb from her muscles made simple things like beating the shit out of this person just a bit harder...

But that never stopped Eve from completely railing on a person, and no matter what condition she was in she always had to repay the person with twice as much as they given her...

In kindness or out of revenge, she wanted them to feel the same way she did....

So each punch carried Eve full strength, all the energy she could muster despite her being in bad shape. After one or two punches to the face, the boy began to look a bit like her, but she didn't want to stop at just a bit...

She wanted him to look worst!

She wanted him to suffer just like she did!

"STOP!" the same female voice called out, "You are going to kill him!"

Eve stopped in mid punch before looking up at the woman who was tearing up, which made her look like a kid that was watching her mom and dad fight. Eve didn't like that look, it was way too personal for the girl that shut mostly everyone out, and that made her grab the boy throat and pin him even harder on the ground.

"I know you are mad, but killing him will never be the answer!" she yelled at Eve

This person was going full retard...

No one should ever go full retard...

Eve felt the boy hands on her arm, trying to scratch her arm off of him but it only made her grasp  on his throat tighter. 

"Listen, why don't you go on your marry little way, I don't need your help." Eve growled at the woman, even though she technically saved her Eve wasn't the one to actually she needs help 

"B-but you are so beaten up..." the woman voice was so full of worry and something that reminded her of pure innocence, something rarely found and the Black area the place was full of ready and waiting people who were training themselves for conflict...

Eve sighed, "Listen,"

"How about you just get out of here, things are going to get really ugly----"

Eve sentence was cut short when a huge brick was smashed across her head, the only thing Eve could hear is the screaming of the woman and the harsh breathing of the boy she was chocking and the only thing she could think of was...

_Damn, I forgot to punch his teeth in..._


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 7, 2012)

*Daigo*

Shirayuki watched as Daigo was sleeping on the couch. She normaly would have not allowed that and rather would have him train but after the scrubbing she felt he could use a rest. She smiled as she noticed how he slept. He looked like a cat sleeping all curled up like that. She gueesed this was the influence of the beast. She concluded that having it inside him since his birth affected him greatly. Heck the kid was afraid of water, when he got scared he over reacted and he slept like a cat. The kid might as well be but luckley he did not eat like one or bathe like one or that would be wierd and hard to explain to others.

She looked at the door as she heard knocking. Daigo stirred a bit but did not wake up. She smiled a bit oce more before going to go answer the door. She was met with a women in a coat at her door. She was a bit gaurded as she always was when answering the door. The kid was her responsability and anyone would want what he had but she was their to help. If he wanted it then no side would use the creature. She pt on a smile though. One of the fake ones she gave everyone that were very convincing.

"Yes may I help you?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 7, 2012)

*Corrine*

Corrine saw through the false smile as she could tell by her body language as she did not trust Corrine at all. She guess they are going to talk out here then the women in white clothing, sort of remind her of Adara. The only difference was this lady was much older than Adara and Adara usual had red unusual pattern on her white clothing as well.

"I will just cut to the chase, would Daigo like to go on a mission. You are protector I had to ask you first. It may seem like nothing, but I don't need it anymore. I am going to train my student when she gets back to Kumo. The mission is this, 

Mission name: A Caretaker?s Request
Client: Zoo Caretaker
Rank: D
Description: (Kumogakure Only) ??My business hasn?t been doing very well recently, I need more attractions! There?s a special kind of mountain goat, the Cloud Ram, that would make a great addition to my zoo. It?s marked with black and yellow fur, so it shouldn?t be too hard to find. Unfortunately, they tend to dwell on the sides of high mountains, and I?m no rock climber, just an old man! Maybe one of you ninja guys can grab me one? They?re pretty harmless.??


Corrine would not get offended if this person did not take the mission. At least she gave someone else a chance of getting some money. To Corrine it seemed like a harmless mission, how much trouble a Genin could get in. In her thoughts she scratch that out completly because of her expirence a genin is trouble depending on how insane the person is and still is. To her it was time to get going, she came to what she needed to say as she walk a few feet from the house and stop wondering if the women in white had anything to say to her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 7, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

How to train your Burning Dragon (Strength training 4/6)

The battle of The Burning Dragon and The Monkey Prince commenced, with the latter deciding to climb over the former. Goten hadn't mastered the tree climbing skill yet so had to make use of hand holds, that red hair of Hiro seemed to function perfectly as those.

Not only was he forced to carry his own weighed down body up into the tree using brute strength in combination with a crawling variant on the tree climbing skill but he had damned monkey on his shoulder. Well technically his hair.

"I'm gonna get that caaaaaaaaaaat, and you can't do anything about iiiiiiiiiiiit!" He wasn't above gloating. "Dance of Monkey Prince jutsu!" This was actually just a victory dance that involved a lot of kicking and pinching. 

"GRAGHH!" Hiro tried biting but Goten nimbly got out of the way and made a dash for the cat. But Hiro had another a trump card. He poured as much chakra as he could muster into his hands and started to bash into the tree. The rocking forced Goten to grab hold on a branch but quickly had to abort the entire expedition as the tree caught fire, and his pants as well. 

While he ran screaming towards a nearby pond, the cat jumped out of tree and was long gone by the time Hiro was back on the ground. The only thing gained from this was the satisfaction of having burned, literally, the brat better known as Son Goten and that Hiro was walking now. Slowly he was adapting to the increased weight.

On his feet now, he stomped after the cat, moving in a manner that made it look like he was pooping his pans while carrying dragging a safe in each hand.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 8, 2012)

*LT*
*Don't Expect Everyone to Be Kind, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Seventeen 
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Flower Shop
*Difficulty*: 
High
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:
---

---

Amata listened to the white-haired girl as he sat in the wooden chair across from her. She was very friendly with just meeting someone and especially from another village. If Amata had been any other person, they would have taken advantage of her in all sorts of horrible ways.

However, it was actually Amata who had always been the one that got taken advantage of. His mind lingered in the negative phase before forcing himself out of it. Amata had been too well adapted to ill-will that lingered around day after day.

"Well unfortunately I'd rather not come to my house for awhile, my Dad is a bit angry at me at the moment, sorry. "

He apologized to her as he glanced over at the flowers in the shop that weren't too half bad. He then looked back at the white girl, but as soon as he did he was pulled out of his seat by her. Pulling him from his hand and to the outside.

He heard Adara talk about going out to have fun with her weirdness and even go to a festival. 

"Heh, that sounds great and all Adara-san, but there aren't any festivals at the moment..."

He gave a small laugh at her statement that was a little weird, as she said. There was of course no festival and no sign, where she got the idea of it made Amata wonder. Although it was true that he wasn't exactly one of the most cheerful person

"...But, it doesn't mean we can have some fun I suppose. We can go get some ice cream and then I'll show around to some fun places "

Amata walked at ahead as he turned to look back at the girl. He walked with her, passing by several people on the way. Strangely, a bird had landed on her shoulder, 

"Ah, a humming bird they're pretty common around here."

He informed as he reached his hand out to the bird so it can leap onto his finger....However, such a beautiful scene didn't happen for him.

"AHH!"

The boy yelled as the innocent-looking bird ignored his kindness and pulled at his red hair. Amata waved his arms around in panic, before the bird flew away from.

"Ugh...nothing new"

He spoke too himself, mentioning the violence that accompanied him like a pet. He then immediately ignored the scene as if nothing happened and returned his gaze back at Adara.

"Are you perhaps very friendly with nature? It's almost uncommon for something like a bird to suddenly land on your shoulder...."

He questioned the activity that normally happen on TV if one has a beautiful aura or personality. Perhaps,..... it's her chakra? If that's the case....

"Adara-san, do you happen to be a shinobi by any chance?"

The redhead questioned as he walked down the road with her​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 8, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"Maybe another time to see your garden. If you want to talk about what making you sad, I will be happy to listen to your troubles."

She watched as Amata was trying to get the humming bird on his finger. But the humming bird only pulled his hair and flew away. Hopefully he was not bleeding from the scalp. As they continue to walk down the street they passed by people and more shops. Amata was curious about her and started to ask questions as he also mention ice cream and a few other places.

"That sounds fun; I hope the humming bird did not cause you any trouble at all. I guessed I am friendly with nature or another way for my aunt to keep tabs on me wherever I go through out the countries. I may not act like one or look like one, but I am a shinobi. I am not looking for a fight; I am just waiting for the next train. I am lucky that I found a cute friend that is nice to me." 

She guessed this was the ice cream shop that she notices with an ice cream symbol over the shop. The shop looked amazing to her with so many different ice cream flavors and different designs that made it pretty and delicious for anyone to stop by and et ice cream. She guessed Amata stopped by here from time to time to get a special treat from training.  

"Amata; I know we are not in the shop yet, could we share a hot fudge sundae?"


----------



## Chronos (Aug 9, 2012)

Kaito Ivery
_Siege of the Corrupted White Knight_


私は怖くはない...
Watashi wa kowaku wanai...
_(I am not afraid...)_

*~*~ *

In the long run every shinobi it tasked to do only one thing.

Kill.

*~*~*

Two Shinobi. 

One stage. 

Night befell the lands.

There stood a youth of dark torn clothing against another, much worthier foe.  A fellow cloaked in a dark robe, his head hidden within the silhouette. His clothes had naught a single strike upon them. Neatly as it was the man held a strange vorpal blade that had been utilize to cause the youth to bleed. As the youth engaged in a frenzy of deadly combos. The Knight had his technique activated, the No Shimo Tora: Forst Tiger. His hands and feet were engulfed within a gauntlet and greve made of his own Pure Release: Frost. His right heel threw a horizontal left swing towards the cloak figure's skull, with ease he evade with a simple bent of his knees. A follow up, kicking the earth beneath him, he propelled, a downward heel towards his skull, a swing of his blade, parried. The cloaked figure turned and trusted his feet towards the chin of the knight Ivery. Connecting the youth was sent towards the far end of the rocky field. A twist of his hips and his body started to engage in a vertical swing of spin.  Soon landing upon the earth's surface halting his progress towards the unknown distance.

The youthful knight eyes darted towards yonder, while his gaze had locked at the incoming target he flung a fist towards the frontal area. The men seemed to had predicted this move and so he kicked the earth, while he twisted himself until his head was point downwards towards his targets head. The Ivery followed with his gaze, soon after a flash radiated from the vorpal blade,  a twist of his wrist and a swing of his hands and the blade had been thrown precisely upon the middle of the position of his eyes. The knight's eyes jolted, with hesitant leap he forcefully forced his body to pull away from the blade. A kick, he jumped. The blade had forged itself a whole upon the earth surface only emanating the sound of earth shattering on it's wake. A specific technique had been executed. Upon witnessing the youthful knight escape his attempt of murder within an instant as if there was a sort of ceiling he kick the emptiness of the void we call air. A  was demonstrated for a brief second before he rocketed towards the hilt of his blade. His right hand gripped it, his body commenced spinning, he used the blade as a pole and started to ferociously twirl upon it, gust of sand and dust started to rapidly elevate due to this motion, upon placing himself on the correct direction, his feet seemed to have kicked the endless void once more and lunched himself towards the knight.

The knight had witnessed this feat. Left in awe, he did not believe such a technique existed within the shinobi would. He could tell that the jutsu itself was complex art, or maybe it just came naturally toward this figure? Inori was not in the premise, fact of the matter was that it was better she wasn't... this fight was uneven! The man before him, this demon held ability beyond his recognition. Something that he would only explain if the man had only trained for a hundred years straight. However this was far from over, it could not be done. His feet firmly placed upon the earth he awaited, he had speed, something he wondered if even the sharingan could perceive... He pulled his arm once more, forcing his fingers to form and rocketing towards his opponent  once he thought the enemy was within reach he concluded his hurling with an abrupt halt. Or more like... he didn't even stop, his fist had swung for sure, but the man did as well, holding his blade on the opposite direction that's usually held, backwards, the blade following the extension of the arm. 

How? How was this feasible? Just a second ago he was hurling towards him with a speed equal to that of at least 300 miles per-hour. Suddenly, not even a single thud resounded, he halted as if he was there all this time. This was no genjutsu... this was raw skill. His blade started to twirl within his arm, magnificently, a vertical downwards strike towards the right hand, he sensed something unusual, the blade had literally shattered the gauntlet into dust, a 360 degree spin and another quick twist of his arm, preforming a vertical slice that had engulfed the area in a flash of white light, the gauntlet had been engulfed within it's brilliant light and it soon dispersed into a frenzy of shattering glass. Impossible, how was a man this skilled? He ducked, twirling the blade once more within his palm, he swung his blade rapidly in a vertical motion to his right foot, slicing the ice into a slip of two sides. And soon another 360 degree spin, the back of his leg extending and causing the youth to loose his footing, once he was within the air, he bluntly smashed his final greave downwards. His body, within the air turned and flip over, his body was like a kite to this man, he controlled it, his head had met the knee of this cloaked figure, positioning him in a straight vertical shape within the air he hovered upon. 

Time seemed to have halted to the knight. As the pain coursed through his system with grueling force. He could only see as the man body slowly turned once more and met his chin with his booted foot. Making him hurl towards the distance. The pain was great and he could managed to react, his sense were so engulfed with agony and despair that he had couldn't consider the fact that he need to react, even is he did his body had already sustained a unhealthy amount of blunt and slicing damage. Even if they hadn't been fatal, his body felt as if a large stone had been placed upon him, his body would not react to the slightest command. His body met the earth, and so it bounced once, twice, three time before it met and even larger stone that had caused him to puke out his own crimson red liquid. 

The knight was weakened. His sight had been blurred, he could not even focus on continuing to live. At this very time he could not even think about how close to death he was. About how could he be as foolish as to depart from the village at such strange hours in the night. His own arrogance and lust for power and gain brought this upon him. Clearly the cloaked man did not emanate any hostility even during the progress of his battle... but what thrived him to fight this knight? What was his purpose?

"Who... are you--?"​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 9, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_​

It took only a second to completely shock Seri of how Ajimu instantaneously figured out her true intentions. Her pupils started to disappear as she grabbed her face with both her hands standing in embarrassment.

_"Whaaaa?!?! How'd she manage to figure what I was trying to go after?! I only asked what her mission was about!!! I am soooooo embarassed!"_

It was then Ajimu had completely ignored her to focus on Amata instead. Seri was proven wrong seeing how Ajimu wasn't someone to harm Kenju in anyway. She was mad, there was no doubting it. She did not even look at the shocked brown-haired girl as she walked right past her. 

It seemed as though she was still excited to tour around the grand village of Fuzenkagure, with Amata as her guide. The thought of her getting all buddy buddy with Amata lead to a tiny feel of envy. But she still had to somehow make up for making her mad. There was many things that Seri can't live with, is having people mad at her through misunderstanding. But then she realized she still had the bag of Amakusa valuables within her hand. She still had to return it!

"Uhm! Amata-san! Can we stop back the church on the way?? I really have to finish this errand. Heheheheh....."

Sarcastically smiling at both Ajimu and Amata, she dragged the bag across the floor where the clattering of metal could be heard scraping against the floor.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2012)

*LT*
*It Tastes Great, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Eighteen
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Flower Shop
*Difficulty*: 
High
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:
---

---

Amata rubbed his head to try to subdue the pain stinging on his scalp. Being usually tough as he is, the boy doesn't whine about it at all. As usual, he forgives his random attacker. With the white-haired girl beside him, they walk towards the ice cream shop closing in. 

"I'm fine I'm use to this sort of thing....and my mood just happens to always be like this.."

The boy speaks with a rather depressing air around him, unlike the one next to him. With his gloomy gaze, he listens to the words spouting out from the young lady. She is a shinobi, but thankfully she hasn't come to fight or anything. That gives him a silent relief for now. It's similar to Ajimu, even though they're from a different village, they didn't come here to start any trouble.

"'Cute' huh? Well don't expect this character to suddenly star blushing. I'm pretty use to being called that around here"

Amata simply states as they walk up to the ice cream shop. He dosen't have any flavor in mind but-

"Amata; I know we are not in the shop yet, but could we share a hot fudge sundae?"

She gave an odd request, but the Minami began to think he should get use to this. He had hopped walk around with her as they ate the ice cream, but that doesn't seem likely with a hot fudge sundae that will be shared. After thinking of this he nodded before entering.

Inside the wide building were plenty of tables and seats. Some were filled but there weren't so many people that it was packed. Amata made his way towards the direct opposite of the entrance, where a cashier stood with his white and pink uniform.

"One hot fudge sundae, please,"

Amata ordered, handing the cashier the necessary amount of money. They waited a brief moment before they received the ice cream that was made for two.

Leading, he sat at an empty table as he placed the ice cream at the center for both of them to equally reach. Amata grabbed the two red spoons, handed one to her and kept the other for himself.

"So do you always get hot fudge sundaes? You didn't seem to put much thought into it." 

Amata said before reaching his spoon into the white cream, taking out a chunk of it. He stuck the delicious food into his mouth before sliding it out.​


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Nagisa_

It was that dream again, that horrible dream where she found herself in all the  time in this huge white room. The room was so bright that anytime Eve opened her eyes to this dream it would always be so blinding. Across from her it would be her younger self, her arms wrapped around her knees, and whimpering. The younger Eve had really long hair, and it was almost too beautiful how it swirled around on the ground...

Eve never really did anything in this dream, what ever the young one was crying about she would learn how to get over it.

She would have too...

But every time she had this dream, this nightmare, young Eve would still be crying while Eve sat across from her on the opposite side of the room, and Eve would not move a muscle towards the crying girl...

Kids cry, everyone does they will all learn to move on from it at some point...

But how many times does Eve have to have this dream before her younger self learned how to stop whimpering?​----
_Liquid Time Event
The differences between Tankers and Blitzers_

There weren't many places that Eve sat and just read, but when she did it was a quiet place where no one could find her. It'll probably be under a tree to, the biggest and shadiest tree she could find, with her favorite book in the world. There weren't many times the girl read a nice book, but when she did, she was absorbed in it. Every minute that passed was never known...

It was a nice change from the daily village ass whooping she had to give out

Behind the raging beast that Eve was, laid someone who just wanted to be alone most of the time, but life wasn't all like that.

Eve closed the book and rested her head on the tree...

"Its nice to see a book take a wrong turn, happily ever after's are so over rated." Eve mumbled to herself, she let the book fall to her side, "Mmmm,"

The wind blew, Fuzenkagure was beautiful when it wanted t o be especially outside where the flowers bloom and the mountain ranges spread far and wide.

Truthfully it was the nicest place to take a nap


----------



## Chronos (Aug 10, 2012)

Kaito Ivery LT
The Duke Among Knights
Fuzen Field Grounds












~*~

Hunt Down Your Prey!

Satisfaction Would Reign in the End!"

~*~

Clouds roamed the void, the sky was engulfed with the dark pigmented shade of night. Stars just perfected the sight known as the sky, giving it radiance, giving it magnificence. The Irony that the land of the damned: Fuzen had this radiant sight hovering upon it sights. A youthful knight stood upon the edge of a stone that sought towards the Village of Sin. His eyes had been witnessing the dim illumination of candles that lighted the homes. The gusty breeze continued to sway the locks of his dark blue hair, his brilliant sapphire eyes, those that the resembled the gleaming stars upon the void. His dark long coat, all that resounded upon the area were the chiming sound of the chains his clothes held. Witnessing the village the thought arouse once again.

This village. This home shielded not only Black soldiers, but as well as White's former filth. This sole reason was enough to cause the Corrupted White Knight to release a tedious sigh. It was a hindrance, it was bothersome. He questioned the reason as too why would anyone allow the enemy faction to roam their land? He was weak, he was like a dull blade. He was unable to do anything to this people. He was but a ranting child amongst a world of adults. People who would ultimately bring he world to it's destruction. However, this was of no concern to this Knight, as his very goal was to cause destruction. The memories of a bleak past continued to loom within the depth of his very soul. 

He would pave roads of blood if it would allow him to obtain the necessary strength to conquer the known world. But strength was not enough, there were only two things a man needed to move on through life. The first being strength, and the other being a companion... a friend. However, this was but simple Bullshit to this knight. The power of a loner was enough to fuel his raging desire to cause countless of humans to fall in their own despair. He did not want revenge, he only wanted them dead. He was not in to avenge a fallen clan, but to make them feel the despair he had assimilated throughout the years he had lived in this earth.  

Fuzen held the people who once wrought his clan.  Those who caused the Ivery's to stain their lands snow with their blood. And he was the unlucky one to end up alive. At times he had wished that he would've joined them, maybe things would've been better that way. Maybe the world would benefit without the likes of him, but he lived. He's the worst mistake White had ever did. They created this monster.

The youth commenced to twist his right foot and soon he followed with the left, turning his back on this lands and moving through the field, without no current objective he just wondered aimlessly,  without his companion he did not have the slightest reason to let hear his voice. He just wondered through these endless field, the soughing sounds of the leaves, of the grass was all that loudly resounded the area, his feet that coursed through this very grass, he sought. Endlessly he just sought... 



***


The morning finally arose and the youthful knight has awoken, his nightly stroll had seemed to have concluded with him falling sleep upon the branches of a shady tree. He slept up until late, he sun had already been in it's hottest hour. He extended his arm and picked up his cloak, placing it on him, he then extended his foot and allowed himself to be pulled by gravity. His feet landed, and the leaves that roamed upon this flowery embedded earth soon hovered the moment his feet had connected with the ground, his knees were bent, and his cloak slowly followed until it met the earth. The soft lands just caused  him to dust of whatever had landed upon him and turn. However something had caught his eyes.

A female of short velvet red hair. Eyes that were beautifully pigmented jade. She was truly awe inspiring, like something out of a story book. However the knight did not thought of anything, she held a book upon he hands, maybe he interrupted her. A flick of his tongue and he continued to move pass next to her and only said:

"Sorry." 
​


----------



## Narurider (Aug 10, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two
Taijutsu Training 2/6*

"I am not letting you win this time!"

"As if you could stop me." Meiko grinned as Gadian charged at her. She sidestepped out of the way and tripped him as he went by. He tumbled to the ground, but quickly jumped back up onto his feet.

"Hey! That wasn't fair! In a fight you don't resort to such childish things as tripping up your opponent!"

"And of course a fight is all about being fair. And of course, in a fight you're always supposed to charge blindly at your opponent with the elegance of an elephant!" Gadian let out a gasp. Gadian had always considered himself very elegant, when he wanted to be at least. To be compared to an elephant was like a slap to the face. In fact, he probably would have prefered it if she had actually slapped him.

"That's it! Now this is personal!" Gadian let out an almighty battle cry and with a kunai in his hand, he charged at Meiko once again. He drew back the kunai and prepared to strike when Meiko's foot struck him in the chest. Pain surged through his body and he doubled over in pain. Maybe charging blindly at her wasn't exactly the smartest thing he'd ever done. But he wasn't going to just lose this time!

He pushed himself off the ground and thrust his kunai up at Meiko as he did so. She backed up, and the kunai merely grazed her cheek. He wasn't done, however, and delivered a punch to her stomach. She blocked his next punch and swiftly grabbed his wrist. She twisted until he let go of the kunai and it clattered to the ground. With the kunai gone, she was sure this would be a piece of cake.

Gadian was quick to prove her wrong, when he stamped on her foot. Pain surged from Meiko's foot and her grip on his wrist loosened and Gadian quickly freed his wrist from grasp. His fist quickly met her stomach again. He swiftly shoved and she tripped over his awaiting foot. When she hit the ground, his kunai was once again in his hands but this time it was inches from her throat.

"I think I win this one."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 10, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Konoha Training Grounds_
Taijutsu Training [*4/6*]

---

There were few things Lin hated. Among his small list of things he hated were: psychotic girls who tried to kill him, clowns, idiots and boredom.

Lin was very rarely bored during training - indeed he usually looked forward to it, as it was a good opportunity to find good rivals. But this, hacking away and kicking at trees and dummies repeatedly, constituted as boring.

He swung his sword for what he counted as the thousandth time, and cut another strawman dummy in half, before sheathing it and sat down on the wet grass.

His arms and legs were sore, his swords felt heavy and uncomfortable in his hands and he was _exhausted_. More than anything, Lin wanted this terrible and boring day to hurry up and end - or at least have something interesting happen.

Sighing, he got up again and started hacking away at the tree he'd been slashing away at for almost an hour. It was nearly down, just a few more slashes, but...he couldn't be bothered with that. Lin grimaced as he brought both swords to his side, this move was going to wear him out more, but it was better than continuing slashing at a tree for another hour.

"_Alright...think of the two swords not as two separate weapons,_" he breathed in and begun to channel chakra into his swords. "_They are two halves of the same weapon._"

"*Peony Blossom Attack!*"

And then he released the chakra and swung, a red stream of chakra trailing behind the swords as it reached the tree and cut through the remaining wood of the tree like a hot knife through butter and expanding, before completely enveloping the area in a burst of bright red light as the tree topples in front of Lin.

A fine victory.

Lin sighed, exasperated. It made him sad to think that the strongest opponent he'd fought all day was a tree. "The great Lin Yao, fighting trees. What has become of this world?" He shook his head sadly as he went off to fight some more straw dummies.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 10, 2012)

Kaito Ivery
_Siege of the Corrupted White Knight_

私...死なない
Watashi... Shinanai!
_(I... Will not die!)_


~*~

You'll never take my seal!

This Corrupted White Knight will end you!

~*~












Those words reached the man's ears, but he only sprung towards where the knight had laid, he soon witnessed this, he body started to force itself to stand, he started to turn on his back, as were break-dancing, his feet gracefully turn until he stood up, this time he wouldn't miss. The cloaked man's feet ran at what seemed to be blinding speed, the Ivery clenched his teeth as he preped himself for an incoming strike. The cloaked man pulled his blade, soon vanishing in thin air, not even the slightest trace was left behind, soon he was within the air, about to strike the back of the knight's head, Kaito reacted, soon with a bent of his knees the blade coursed through only slicing the air that enveloped the land, he could still sense he cold blade inches away from his head, and so he hand finally had and opening. Turning, he placing a single hand upon the earth and used it to propel himself towards the man next behind him, his foot 180'd and hand strongly collided with the man's celiac plexus. He could hear a gust of breath being release under that hood, and so he continued.

The cloaked man had been sent air born and now it was his turn  to turn the tides. A handful of seal had been executed, and once more his hands and feet started to illuminate and give out a powerful chilling wind. The hand started to be engulfed in ice that was like crystal, gauntlets quickly formed , greaves quickly shaped and once more his technique had been executed. His feet stomped the ground, causing him to propel towards the airborne target. A fist was swung, connecting on his head, he started to fall while the man was sent even higher toward the sky, his body realized a backwards flip, a thud like sound emanated the moment his feet struck the floor, but quickly after another thud had occurred.  The knight had kicked the earth again, with much force than before. His knee had extended and collided with his chin once more. The cloaked man grip his blade due to the pain that had been placed upon him, his face was still hid within the silhouette, gravity pulled him in once more.

It was time to execute the final strike. This was his most valuable technique, his out most cherished skill. His feet met the earth, his leg were bent, time went into a halt, into a complete stop. He felt his being become stronger as he lifted his body into the air and commenced to swirl vertically. His entire body had been executing a range of front flip with both feet extended. His right leg a few inches further than the left. Soon meeting the man's body a combo of hits were placed upon his flesh. The spin all causing an abnormal amount of damage upon him, this same kicks helped him to scale upwards higher than his designated target.

Now he was upon him, and his spin came to an abrupt halt. His right leg was extended towards the air, and soon a powerful final swing on top of his head and he was sent hurling towards the rocky earth. 

*-BOOM-*

A large sound had engulfed the silence. Smoke had arisen upon his forceful landing, but was quickly dispersed when the man 360'd and a gust of powerful  wind had blown it all away. The knight landed as he witnessed that his technique done almost naught to the target.

"What do you want?"

He spoke once more.

The man stood there with ease, his body was okay. He was there with a calm air brewing upon him. And so he pointed, extending his arm towards the child, after images started to follow and within an instant the finger hand been placed upon his chest. What amazing speed, the images slowly faded upon arrival and so a light started to form upon the child's chest. Soon the mark was revealed, the seal that enabled the pact amongst the Ivery and the frost Nymphs. 



"I want it." 

The man finally spoke. How did he knew this? Only the Ivery knew of this secret. That this seal was their very source for their Pure Release. How did he found out? There were no survivors and neither were they any who could divulge this information. And so he continued.

"As your flesh bears the the sigil so your name shall be known as that of a recusant ." 

Kaito had held brushed his hand away, soon another strike was issued, but this was easily evaded with motion of his knees, fist was thrown at the knight causing his body to stagger in place, upon witnessing this, the man held the knight neck and threw him towards the distance behind him. The child was sent hurling through with great speed. He pulled out his knife, the man had already made him move. He rocketed towards him and swung his blade once more causing the knife to shatter. His feet were planted on the earth, the knight soon saw as another swing was ushered towards his rib, the moment that it collided, his body was replaced by a simple kunai. 

"..."

The knight stood behind him and so he witnessed him... this battle seemed to favor the cloaked man... he was still to view his face. Who was he?


​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 10, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Konoha Training Grounds_
Taijutsu Training [*5/6*]

---

A few more dummies were left in the training ground. He was nearly done with this, thank the Gods. 

Shunshining, he darted towards a tree behind a dummy, before backflipping and rebounding off the tree, instead darting towards the strawman from behind, swords raised. Lin's swords cut clean through the neck of the dummy, but, tired, he himself couldn't move out of the way before crashing through the now decapitated scarecrow figure. Coughing, Lin got up and narrowed his eyes. He really hated this.

There was another dummy to his immediate right, and another one further away to his left. In a battle scenario, the best option would be to go for the right and take down the nearest threat, giving him time to parry (as it'd be unlikely he'd have enough time to do the same to the one closing in from the left) the attack from his left hand side, or at least dodge. So, this is what he did.

With another burst of speed, Lin charged towards the wooden training figure, swords raised, but at the last second, flipped over and behind it, before plunging his sword through it's back. If this was human, or if he was stronger, he'd be able to kick this one into the enemy coming from the left and run them both through with his other sword.

But alas, that's a completely different, and infinitely more exciting, scenario to this one. Here he was 'fighting' wooden and straw training figures. In that he was fighting actual, sentient ninja out to kill him (hah).


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Kaito Ivery LT
> 
> "Sorry."
> ​



_*Eve Minami*
Liquid Time Arc
The Difference Between Tankers and Blitzers
_

"Ama...Amata?"

Eve mumbled softly as she stirred awake, she smiled softly as she saw her older brother in front of her smiling down, but then her vision woke up from their own dream and soon the vision of Amata faded. Replaced in front of her eyes was someone completely opposite from her brother.

The boy in front of her had blue hair and dark blue eyes, and it didn't do him any justices in Eve's eyes with his black attire! Eve pushed back up on a tree as her eyes sharpened. She didn't take  to kindly to strangers especially those that looked like they just walked out of a BDSM shop!

"Who the hell are you?" she snapped

Eve got up brushing off the leaves from her face and rubbing the sleep out of her eyes. Waking Eve up from a nap was like waking a beast up....From a nap!  And it didn't make it better, that he looked like one of those people that hung out behind the bars in town, with their hair over their eyes complaining about life and taking a drag of their cigarretes.

"Are you going to answer me or not?" Eve asked as she placed her hands on her hips, "Or are you too cool for the name exchange?"

Welp that was it for her peaceful day, it was time to get to business of ass kicking if needed.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 10, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Konoha Training rounds_
Taijutsu Training [*6/6*]

---

The crimson tinge in the sky, and the decreasing size of the shadows told Lin that it was now evening, and the sun was about to set. For some, this meant the end of a hard day's work. For others it meant the start of a night of fun, drinking and women. To Lin it meant the end to a horrible and monotonous day consisting of nothing but attacking wood.

And for that he was infinitely grateful.

There was still one more dummy left too, standing at roughly ten metres or so away from him. That was within his immediate running range, but Shunshin might be better since it'd allow him to take his opponent completely off guard with his speed. But at this distance, and with his mental integrity slightly lacking (and subsequently chakra control) from his fatigue, he might end up botching it and crashing into it instead, and given that this was wood, it would be very painful.

So, he positioned his swords so they were at neck height, arranged in a cross formation and grinned. That way, even if he did crash, his swords would make it through and cut through the neck first, killing the enemy (hypothetically, of course) before they could take advantage of his momentary lack of control.

Forcing chakra to his feet, he once again propelled himself forward, exploding the concentrated chakra on the ground and rocketing towards the enemy at high speeds. As expected, his Shunshin went out of control and he couldn't stop himself. But thankfully, he had already planned on that. 

The two swords cut through the neck and head of the training dummy, and as the head splits apart, Lin flies through it and tumbles onto the ground, panting.

He was injured, exhausted and above all, had a slightly bruised ego, but none of that mattered anymore. He could get some rest, and begin an actual productive day tomorrow that would hopefully involve actual fighting and action.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 10, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

"If I think you are cute, what do you think of me?"

She took the spoon from Amata and dip her spoon into the choclate sauce and icecream. She shut her eyes to savor the flaor in her mouth to remember this so well. Her bad side was thinking this is so boring, to bad there is no sake in this icecream. She could have a minute of fun as her good side had her eyes closed. The bad side thought up a image of Amata taking of Adara's body in dirty ways. Adara open her eyes and felt she had the chills, to her was this payback from her bad side.

"Freeze brain, not really. I wanted to try something different than just the simple cones you can get. I am sorry, I have to go. You will never understand if I try to explain."

Adara got up and ran out of the ice cream shop, she needed to escape. She was thinking another guy's life should not be messed up by her. She remember the fight with Lin and he did not understand how much she tried to explain. To her it was best to just go back to Kumo. Atleast her aunt was the only one who really understood her situation. She looked back to she if Amata was following her, she did not care if she had to hit hike all the way back to Kumo. The only words she heard was in her mind, I am your shadow. You can never shake me off your heels.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 10, 2012)

Kaito Ivery LT
A Duke Among Knights
Fuzen Field Grounds

~*~

Another annoyance...

Blood will reign.

~*~

"You're loud."

The boy exclaim as he was abruptly halted. Her words seemed annoyed and they screeched within his ears drums. Her turn his gaze to witness a really disturbing sight. He wondered if he was always fated to be in trouble. Her anger seemed to emanate from her very soul, as if she was truly pissed about it. He held his laughter after the comment about being 'too cool', that truthfully seem to explain him very well. Though he twisted his left legs followed by turning the right and aimed his sight towards the female before him. Her hands on her waist, that visibly annoyed glare on her eyes. Placing his hand upon his forehead and pulling his hair backwards, he revealed his eyes and started to talk.

"Could you please just calm down? Last thing I want is to start another figh--"

Something caught his eyes, the gleam of the sun started to reflect upon the band she held. That slight gleam cause him to stop mid-way through his sentence. She sign of a phoenix, the sign of the damned. The band of the Land Hidden in Sin. The one that harbored that Uchiha fellow he fought not so long ago. A part of the villagers that held White's fucking filth. It was expected, he was within their grounds, but fighting this enraged female was just a damn nuisance.

But...

"What a damn annoyance. Whatever I'm leaving."

He held his burning rage within him, his blood was boiling with anger. He held it... Fuzen.... White... All these people needed to be stopped. Now. But Inori awaited, he couldn't return with scars and blood upon him. He promised, but she was there, it only took but a flick of his wrist and all could be ended. 

One step closer to revenge.

One step closer to satisfaction. 

One step closer.

​


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2012)

Eve Minami
The Difference Between Tanks and Blitzers

Whatever

Only time she allowed anyone to say whatever to her is when they tried to end an argument or it was in a joking matter. Whatever was a rude person way of ending a conversation between two civilized or one civilized person and one really fucking rude person from hell. Eve growled, she didn't like the comment she was loud, but she knew she was.

It was a apart of her like the sun was apart of the morning sky, she didn't like to hold her voice in, and if it meant being loud by saying the first thing she thought then damn it she was going to do it!

Eve smirked as she prepared herself, taking in a really deep breath.....

*"MY NAME IS EVE MINAMI!!!!!! AND I AM GOING TO KICK YOUR FUCKING ASS UNTIL YOU TELL ME YOURS! IS THIS LOUD ENOUGH HUH!?"*Eve screamed,*"I HOPE YOUR EARS ARE BLEEDING!!!!!!"*

Eve stopped yelling and coughed, the tickle in her back of her throat was getting on her nerves.

Eve smiled, "Was that loud enough for ya darling? I could get louder, but at this point I rather talk with my fist~" She slammed her foot on the ground shoving a big piece of earth from the ground. With both of her hands she picked it up and lunched it at the boy...

In truth despite her childish ways of acting, Eve was getting tired of being bored~


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 10, 2012)

*Daigo*

Shirayuki was quiet suprised. She had not expected for a mission. In fact it was the last thing on her mind at this moment.
"A mission?" she asked still unsure. She saw that the woman was not lieing. She looked back to see Daigo still sleeping and decided to take it. The boy needed to get out more and this was it. Since it was a D she guessed he could go on his own but she'd keep an eye on him.
"Sure. So its just a normal mission i presume? Just the ninja I am training?" She knew she was asking a lot but it was not a mission picked up how she usually did plus she realized maybe Daigo's habit of asking questions was sticking to her.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 11, 2012)

Kaito Ivery LT
A Duke Among Knights 
Jackpot!

~*~

It's on! 

Come! I'll make you bleed!

~*~

The sound of metal scraping through steel met his ears, his hands instinctively met his ears, but the bothersome noise of a million beast howling was upon him. He was brought to his knees as he thought that his ear were nearing the edge where blood was about to pour. His brain felt as if it was about to shatter and his teeth clenched to the edge where they felt close to breaking. His head turned and he witnessed that the noise came from the red haired... demon. She truly was loud, his stare had been replaced with a glare, a deep stare that mirrored his most dire annoyance ad anger towards this lady.

"Why the fuck does everybody insist to pick a fight with me!"

But this was just what he desired, he felt a bit a satisfaction knowing that this woman had been itching to strike. But even though this sensation was hidden within the depth of his soul, he could still reflect a slight smirk that had escape to his lips. Her foot met the earth, he slowly stood as he witnessed her fit follow, his eyes opened wider as she used her very strength to lift that into the air, his feet started to spread, and he feared the worst, soon a stone was flung towards him. His feet started to build strength, and his knees started to bend. The boulder neared...

"Why..."

30 meters.

"...The hell..."

26 meters.

"...Do you..."

23 meters.

"...Want to know..."

15 meters.

"...My name?"

...

Now!

He kicked and pulled a out a handful of shuriken out of his sleeves, following were strong lines that were tied on their middle hole, manipulating them his hands started to sway through left and right, upwards, diagonally, horizontally. Movements of his arms were skillfully patterned until the thrown boulder had been caught within it. With a frontal flip, his feet met the earth that had been yanked by this female. His hands pulled and the boulders coursed had been redirected towards the head of this female shinobi. 

"Trust me, it's not worth it."

​


----------



## Kei (Aug 11, 2012)

Eve Minami
_Nagisa_

Eve awoke to the smell of cinnamon and baked apples, she was never had a true sweet tooth for cakes and pies, but baked apples, fruits, and chocolate always got her moving in some way. Soon her eyes began to open to a room that she never been too, it was painted an almost dark gold tone, and it complimented the dark brown furnishing that the room held. 

"Dango~ Dango~" Eve heard someone voice from the kitchen, Eve got up but it seemed she got to quickly and was hit by a powerful headache, "Dango~ Dango~"

That voice...It was the woman that went full retard!

"Excuse me!" Eve called out as she tossed her legs off the side of the bed and caught the warm towel that was on top of her head. It was when she saw the mirror that she got a bit worried, she would have to return home or at least to Mikage with the wounds she knew that the boys hammered into her face. 

She couldn't put off looking at a mirror and plus she had to come up with good excuse when she sees her family...

Maybe she can say she fell down the stairs....

Just like her mother....

Eve got up from the bed and looked into the mirror, and too her surprise she looked up fine! The swelling in her eye went down and she looked perfectly normal, just like nothing ever happened. 

"So I take it you like what I've done." the woman asked causing Eve to jump, the woman smiled, "It was the basics of the basics bar fight healing, you can tussle with the best of them can't you darling?"

"But I wish you treat your body more kindly, when I was your age I was shopping at the mall not having an alley brawl." she laughed

Eve held back her sarcastic comment, "Thank you very much..." she said causing the woman to blush madly.

"Oh!" she jumped as she covered her face with her hands, "You don't need to thank me! I was just glad to help you!"

Eve couldn't help but smile at how cute she was acting, it was something about her childish reaction that annoyed her and also drew Eve to the woman as well. 

"Ah! I forgot to introduce myself, my name is Nagisa!" Nagisa said as she clapped her hands together before smiling and placing her hand on her stomach, "And this is Ushio..."


----------



## Chronos (Aug 11, 2012)

Kaito Ivery
_Siege of the Corrupted White Knight_



死ぬ!
Shinu!
(Die!)

~*~

No! Go Away!

~*~












The battle rages on, and the child of Ivery had started to tire himself out. His eyes still raging with hidden anger. Gauntlets and greaves were clashing with his vorpal blade in a frenzy of chaotically powerful strikes. The youthful knights lungs burned due to his fatigue, something that hindered him to a certain extend. However his fist did not delay a single hit, swing, punch, kick, 360, uppercut. But all these deadly hit were deflected by the blade. The cloaked man continued to back away as the dark clothed knight was delivering his all. However, openings were everywhere, he was not too skilled with taijutsu... It seemed he only knew to be flash while doing so. This battle had taken an interesting turn, thought the man clad in this dark robe. But however, it was time to unveil one of his techniques. 

Another swing of his heel, this time towards the man's rib cage. A hit that would most certainly shatter his inner bone, causing the sharp ends to pierce the inner organs. The knight was confident that this would work. This hit would end it all! This powerful kick would result in the man demise, he will fall. However, a click was herd, and his feet instantly swung and met the knights. The greave had been shattered by his bare foot. What was this? Was he powerful enough to shatter this strongly concentrated ice? He retaliated and followed up with pounding the kids chest once, to force was immense. He could feel his heart skip a few beats as it continued to hole his way in. 

He pulled his hand and roundhouse kicked him once more at the same spot with visible force. His body was sent hurling through the distance with extreme speed, his back meeting the large stone behind him, his breath had escaped him, and blood, the crimson red liquid that his body held was let out of his mouth. His body had been lodged on this stone, his hands and feet stuck, he couldn't pull out, he could only look straight as the man as he lifted his empty hand. The Vorpal Blade soon vanished in a flash of light and he turned his hand. 

His palm was facing the knight he lowered it slowly without a single bend and pointed it towards the Ivery's motionless body. The Ivery's teeth clenched, he fought against the pain, and continued to pull his limbs, trying to escape the clutches of this rocky surface, but the more he pulled the more the pain grew, he had already sustained to much damage. It was pointless, however his fist tightened and he forced his arm to pull out.

His hand started to beam a strange light, the a strange sigil started to form around the arm as surgical beams of electricity were forming a slight power ball within his palm. However this was not some type of elemental affinity technique, it was a surge of chakara turned like energy. 



"Geiru."

Flash. A lighting beam was launched towards the boy, colliding and engulfing him within a beam of energy that swirled his flesh, heavy amount of damage being sustained and soon an explosion brew. 

A definite A-rank technique. 

Smoke was left in it's wake and the knight lifted his damaged hand and swung.

*-SWOOSH-*

The dust had been swiped away with a simple motion of his hand.

"You're alive?"

"Don't get too sure of yourself-- I-I still have a few tricks of my sleeves!"

Blood had dripped in all forms of his body, but he would be damned if he died at a place like this!




​


----------



## Kei (Aug 11, 2012)

*Eve Minami
Nagisa*

After the introduction, Eve brain began to rack...

Eve didn't even notice the small bump on Nagisa stomach when she first met the woman, but at that time she was face deep in getting her ass handed to her, but now the danger of risking her life was over, Eve could see the baby bump on Nagisa stomach. But it was so small that Eve barely even notice, Eve looked at the woman...

"How many weeks?" Eve asked

Nagisa began to glow, "Oh you had experience?" 

Eve nodded her head and smiled, "Yeah..." Eve didn't want to get into her past it was something that was off limits to strangers, but experience with pregnant women ran deep. It was something that Eve learned about when she was young just in case she got married off anytime soon...

"Well this week will count as the thirty fourth..." Nagisa smiled as she rubbed her belly

So in short 8 months...

Eve helped herself to a warm piece of muffin that was sitting on display on the kitchen table. The smell of chamomile tea brewing and the strong smell of cinnamon apple made this home more welcoming than it was actually, and with that concluded the house was small so had to be an apartment or something close to it.  

Eve smiled, "You are very close, is the father excited?"

Nagisa laughed, "Oh I don't know who the father is! I'm a prostitute~"

Eve was shock of how lightly this woman was taking it, Nagisa got up and got two mugs before pouring the chamomile into it. Nagisa took out a sugar jar completely oblivious to Eve's shock, Nagisa turned around and smiled.

"One lump or two?" she asked snapping Eve out of it

"One please..." Eve said before looking down ashamed of her reaction, as long as there is men and money, and women put in desperate situations there will be prostitution of some kind. 

"Don't worry about it," Nagisa said as she dropped one lump sugar into a bright red cup and two in a bright blue one, "I am no saint, but I want to give my child the best life she can have...So I am giving up being a prostitute, and hopefully after I have Ushio I can get a real job you know~"

Eve smiled as Nagisa handed her the bright red cup, "That sounds nice..." Eve said not really knowing what to say to an ex prostitute. 

"Mhmmm~ I hope Ushio loves baked apples too or it'll be better if she comes out with red hair like you."
-----

_*Liquid Time Event
The differences between Tankers and Blitzers*_

"Because it rude to not say your name."

Eve answered him matter of fact tone, like a mother condemning a child for something they did she took up a serious tone. Eve only watched the boy in front of her get angry, Eve only smiled. He won' learn anything with all that anger pent up inside of him, Eve was the hugest hypocrite to that thought ever, but she only smiled to herself with the pride she felt in the thought.

She purred as she thought she was way more mature then she imagined....

She wasn't, she really wasn't!

Eve watched as the boy threw back the huge bolder, she pouted a bit and got ready, but not without saying a few words.

_"Rude!" _Eve complained, "Just completely, haven't anyone taught you that when you like someone you don't throw boulders!?"

Eve tighten up her muscles as she placed one foot behind her, she knew she couldn't run it wasn't even an option to her. She was the type of person that took things head on because one that was her personality and two, because she knew by time she turned her back and ran, it would have knocked her upside against the head.

Eve punched the boulder and the thing crunched against the force of her fist, for any normal person it felt like punching a hole in a wall. Eve smirked at the boy as the boulder cracked and exploded into pieces in front of her face, she was truthfully a monster, and it made her so proud.

_"Heh~" _Eve smirked as she kissed her knuckles, "I think I am getting a little rusty."


----------



## Chronos (Aug 11, 2012)

Kaito Ivery LT
A Duke Among Knights
The Hell?

~*~ 

It's Impossible! 

There' no way she could be that strong.

~*~

Her words said because it's polite... She talked to he as if she was a big sister, something that reminded him of his deceased clan, something that enraged him even further. The ever sentiment crawled over him like a spider crawling on its web. But he couldn't believe this... he was literally fighting someone because he refused to give out his name! He didn't even want to kill he anymore just get her out of his way!! What annoyance she was! Her proud stance and her gleaming smirk, why did he ever thought she was a graceful beautiful girl when he saw her? 

"Sheesh you're annoying! A royal nuisance." 

The boulder continued on it's course a loud 'Rude!" was exclaimed followed with a comment that evoked his memories once more. Yeah, once when he was younger, his mother when he was playing some stupid game. That damned benevolent past! No! Don't evoke these memories! You have no right to do so Eve!

"Evidently yes. But she isn't around anymore. And you threw it first. Does that mean you don't like me?" 

He said with a deathly tone, however sarcastic at the end. There were a lot of things that tick the knight off, first would be loud people, second would be fire elemental that liked to 'show off' their abilities against him in battle, finger nail coursing through a damn chalk board! And many, many more. But the number one thing that completely grinned his gears completely, is to remind him anything about his deceased clan, even if she didn't meant it in that way. The sensation burned into his mind. 

The sounds of an explosion knocked him out his trance.

"Oh no fucking way!!! You can break them too!?" 

The boulder had imploded and shattered beneath he feet, her strength was impressive, very impressive. He would have to rely on something more than brute strength to beat he, alright! His feet started to leap on the same place. As if to pump up his own blood, he twisted his head left then right releasing only the sound of cracking bones. Then a simple kick, and his body had started rushing towards Eve, his vision was blurred and his speed was scaling rapidly. This was the area were he excelled, now his hands started to create seals, and soon, his hands and legs were bathed with crystal gauntlets and greaves made of his own Pure Release: Ice Release. 

After he was within only a few meters from her distance, he swayed kicked and 180'd her, appearing on her back. His arms met her waits and his hands were locked around her figure. Lifting her of the ground, he started to issue a small technique that he hasn't leaned specifically, but he had 'inherited' from the youthful Zenki, who had also done this to him in the past.

"German Suplex!!"

Lifting her of the ground he started to flip her, in attempt to smack her on the earth.

"...Kaito Ivery. Black's Corrupted White Knight."


​


----------



## Kei (Aug 11, 2012)

_*Eve Minami
The difference between Tanks and Blizters*_

Pride

It was one thing that most Fennikkusu have in common, what they do in life they had extreme pride in, and it got to the point it was almost arrogant. It clouded their judgement and maybe even their minds a bit. But despite that being acknowledge by mostly everyone, it was something about the phoenix's pride that made them work harder than anyone, and made them stronger. 

So when two things snapped inside Eve head, she realized that it was now her pride as a Fennikkusu, and one of a tanker.

As Eve was slammed against the ground, she growled at herself, and as fast as her damn hands could grabbed his hands.

He was a fucking blizter, someone who concentrated  purely on their speed so they can get easy hits in and run away even easier. They were the worst of the worst and that's why Eve became someone like a tanker, she wanted to concentrate on her strength. Enough devastating strength could turn the tides of battle.

With her hands tightly gripping his, so they could stay on her waist she lifted her body so she could slide ontop of him. When she knew she was, she gripped lifted her body up slightly and slammed hard down on his chest.

She did this over and over again before he made it hard for her to keep him on her, she rolled off and only smirked.

"Nice name, can do without the title though." Eve said as a matter factly while she got up, "It's too much, like you are some guy from a book."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 11, 2012)

Senbonzakura said:


> *Daigo*
> 
> Shirayuki was quiet suprised. She had not expected for a mission. In fact it was the last thing on her mind at this moment.
> "A mission?" she asked still unsure. She saw that the woman was not lieing. She looked back to see Daigo still sleeping and decided to take it. The boy needed to get out more and this was it. Since it was a D she guessed he could go on his own but she'd keep an eye on him.
> "Sure. So its just a normal mission i presume? Just the ninja I am training?" She knew she was asking a lot but it was not a mission picked up how she usually did plus she realized maybe Daigo's habit of asking questions was sticking to her.



*Corrine*

"Yes it is to two of your questions. I would like Adara come help on the mission, but Daigo and Adara will meet later on if they get the chance. So it is only your student only going on this mission, you can go on other missions with other people later in life. The only thing you are doing is climbing a moutain and catching a goat. I don't see a problem there."

Adara could really help animals usual acted weird around her, they only walk up to her or landed on her shoulder. That is one chick that needed some help in the friendship area. To Corrine Adara and Daigo could help each other out with their insane problems or tried to kill themselves and end up in a weird relationship that could lead to anything. It was time for her to go back to the medical room, if they have any other question they know where to find her, she had a name and a home in Kumo. Their was still some hidden things about Corrine that she did not want to share to anyone.

She walked off as she waved her hand in the air as a saying of good bye. She hope she got a phone call soon, or a letter or something that may draw her attention. She sighed as she picked up speed on her legs as how fast she could. She like running as dast as she could go. She enter the hospital, wondering what typ of crazy rumors where going on around in the underground of Kumo. To her there was somany things she had to do as the hospital always kept her busy ut still have time for other things in life as well.


----------



## Kei (Aug 11, 2012)

Eve Minami
Nagisa


Time passed as Eve hung out with Nagisa, and in truth she was truly an interesting person for the few hours that Eve hung out with her. She had the innocence of a child, but the kindness of a mother as well. Eve didn't think she would ever get along with another person, but it was hard not to like Nagisa. 

"Mhmmmm," Nagisa placed her hands on her head, "headache, is this a natural thing when you are pregnant?"

Eve smiled, "Changes in your diet, sense of smell, taste are all common things I know of."

Eve watched as Nagisa opened up her cupboard and pulled out a packet of pills, Eve looked closely and notice that the pills weren't something that doctors usually prescribe. Nor did she know of any over the counter medication with a smiling face and a halo on it. 

"What's that?" Eve asked

Nagisa smiled, "Oh Angel Text~" Nagisa said as she placed the pill to her lips, "It helps with the headaches and I feel really light on my feet---"

Eve didn't let her continue before snatching the pill from her hand and crushing it, "Don't take medication unless you know it's safe for the child too..." Eve said, "I was wondering why you didn't look 8 months pregnant..."

Nagisa touched the little bump, "You think..."

Eve sighed, "How long have you been taking this?"

"A month..." Nagisa said in a worried tone, "Do you think something will come out wrong with Ushio?"

Eve didn't say anything, there was a huge chance that it would lead to birthing complications and maybe even disfigurement. But actually saying that, to Nagisa no less, almost felt she was taking a sledge hammer to someone's hope. Eve opened her mouth but Nagisa stopped her...

"It doesn't matter, and with that I'll love Ushio no matter what!" Nagisa said before punching the air, Eve couldn't help but to smile," It's a mothers duty to love her child no matter what, and I will tell her she is beautiful every day even if something wrong with her...No matter what...I will love my child..."

"You are going to be the perfect mother..." Eve couldn't help but say, the word perfect and mother in the same sentence as a compliment was something so new that Eve felt embarrassed to say it, but it seemed to make Nagisa so happy...

Nagisa glowed so much at the comment Eve almost thought of her as the sun itself....


----------



## Chronos (Aug 11, 2012)

Kaito Ivery LT
A Duke Among Knights
Don't Smile

~*~

Why? 

Why can't you just stop reminding me of them?

~*~












His sight was placed upon her, his body had been smashed continuously upon the earth, his breath had escaped him, yet he laid upon the earth. A dull stare placed upon the female that was before him, lifting his body slowly he arose, and turned. She reminded him of some of the members of his clan, but this was enough to cause him to relax. Somehow he felt as if she just wanted to either blow of steam or whatever. Fine... his hand placed itself upon his cloak and he started to unbutton, slowly moving from the first, to the second, to the third. Soon he pulled the sleeves from his arms and threw it towards the distance. His life was literally a living memory, there was not a single day where that horrid memory crawled upon his head.

"If my life was a story, then wouldn't it have a happy ending?"

He mumbled upon hearing her words, his chains were visibly exposed now, he yanked the patched he held in his eyes, exposing his left eye. Only the bandages were all that covered his chest and waist, defined and filled with scars, through those injuries could be told hundreds of stories. 

"Nah, good endings are for those losers who can't accept the reality of things. Yeah, this is my story. And sadly, you're part of it." 

Frost! 

His hands commenced to seal within a frenzy of strange movements, seals that weren't normally used by other ninja. Within a few drifting seconds both his fits met with powerful force and a gust of a cold breeze started to whirl around the body of his, the atmosphere surrounding them started to chill his chakara had started to veil context of his body such as his arms and feet. A gauntlet formed, a light strongly coursed through his arm, as if carving his very flesh in that bathed light, so did his feet. 

"No Shimo Tora"

He has unveiled his secret release. Pure Release: Frost! His feet bent, and his sights were clean on his target, she was powerful, beyond his strength. No! He wouldn't allow himself to lose! Speed! 

His foot kicked once and he leap to the left and started to run, kicked once more and mover right, once again towards the opposite direction and soon, his speed scaled to it's max, coursing through the earth with the tip of his speed. He coursed through passing her left side, turning and rushing towards again but passing her right side this time. Coursing around her trying to confuse her using his speed, however in one moment he coursed and pulled a kunai that had been tagged and threw it in between her feet. 

*-Seal-*

"Bang"
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 11, 2012)

_*Eve Minami
The Difference Between Tanks and Blitzers​*_Eve clapped her hands together, "Oh I am, I want to be the character that kicks the main characters ass any time he doubts himself! I love those supporting type characters!"

Eve laughed a bit, maybe he was a blitzer but he was pretty cool in that main character is so aloof that he has this whole air of mystery about him that attracts people to him and make him the target of the other male cast. Or the enemy of one very different girl, main characters were usually the worst and the side characters are usually better. 

Sometimes it was the other way, but it was rare when Eve could pick up a book and read  that all the characters were balanced.

Last book she read was 50 shades of kunai....

And lets not get into the shit storm that the book was....

Eve knew he was going to exploit her weak point and that was her speed, so she had to calm herself down when he was running all around her, even trying to track his movements were impossible for the young girl. It even made her dizzy, the movement was a big blur and when he finally stopped, he smirked and said bang

Eve looked down to see a bomb....

"Holy shit man..." she said before she was cut off with a huge explosion throwing her back into a tree


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 11, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Time: Theme Week - Horror - Liquid Time( Past, Konoha academy )

Setting: Konoha

I dare you. I double dare you.
​*
Childish bickering. That's what the young Roshi heard as his fellow peers went back and forth. They hadn't even been in the academy for more than a day, and watch, we had bad asses everywhere. Quiet, as usual, he wasn't one to hop in the middle of such matters, but soon Roshi felt his back meet a forceful thrust, and he stumbled, eyes widening. "Huh? Wha'..?" 

"I said I dare you, Hashimoto! Go into Aokigahara, and spend the night." Declared Koga Shinomori. He was the head of a small group, and titled himself Okashira, which his subordinates agreed to. His ninja clan's family cabin was deep in the heart of Aokigahara. It was there that the small group of Koga and his close friends that called themselves the Oniwabanshū trained. They heard the rumors of the high suicide rate of those that went there, and decided to scare their fellow classmates. So far, most of them were backing down.

Roshi exhaled irritably. The pressure was on. Now, Roshi was no coward.. but he was also not the type to generally play into forced bravado. Amongst a flood of pushing and taunting, along with the occasional 'chicken' sound, Roshi's face started reddening. He clapped a hand onto the back of his neck, the sharp sound pausing their teasing, and Roshi sighed heavily while wagging his head. "Fine..! I'll do it."  Not like he could back out once Hiro caught wind of it. He'd tease him mercilessly. Like, forever! No, beyond forever! What's beyond forever..? It didn't matter, it'd be bad!

Shaking his head to clear the mental visualization of a demonic mocking Hiro equipped with razor sharp teeth and a wiggling tongue from his mind, Roshi gripped a hand tightly and swept it to the side to try to appear dashing. "Yeah! I'll go! It's just a stupid forest. A forest being haunted has to be a joke."  Digging his hands into his pockets and looking away Roshi confidently said, "I'm not worried."

Speaking of Hiro, he was approaching now, he probably got in trouble again. This was one of the rare times he didn't go down with his friend, however, and he smiled. Perhaps this was a trap to trick and prank him, it'd go smoother if Hiro was there, so secretly he hoped the boy would join into the bold dare. Koga, as expected, faced Hiro and said, "What about you, Yagami? Are you man enough to spend the night in Aokigahara? I dare you!" He just knew he'd get Hiro to go if he threw in that last bit.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 11, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Chibi Dragon​

Time: Theme Week - Horror - Liquid Time( Past, Konoha academy )

Setting: Konoha

I dare you. I double dare you.?​
"What about you, Yagami? Are you man enough to spend the night in Aokigahara? I dare you!"

The nerve of this chibi, questioning his manhood? He would show him how terrifyingly beautiful his manhood was! "*What the hell do you think!*" He was acting tough, chest puffed up and a mean look on his face, he couldn't help but shoot a quick glance around to check if his mom was lurking behind a bush somewhere...... He used a no no word and she'd smack the red of him if she caught him. 

"What's up with your voice?" Confused faces all around, something was off with his voice as it had suddenly become confusingly deep. 

*"Hear this kid, he doesn't even know what a man sounds like?"* He threw some sort of gang sign, which actually looked more like two bunnies copulating with each other.* "My voice broke son, recognize!"* He tried to do conclude this performance with his signature dragon's growl, at least that was either what he was going for he was under the impression a dragon growling sounded like a cat that just had a bucket of water dumped on him. *"GHGHA" *He started coughing violently and grabbed his throat, it took a full minute and a bit of juice to get him functioning again. Apparently trying to deepen your voice while growling could nearly choke you to death. "Sheesh that was a close one."

"Haha, what happened to your manly voice!"

If he was embarrassed he didn't show it. "Rikududmanit, I think someone just hit me with a man voice stealing jutsu." He started to look around for some kind of weird thief lurking on the rooftops.

"I think you're just talking your way out of the dare Yagami!"

"As if, Shimofurei, I ain't scared of nothing!" He got the name wrong, Koga was quick to remind him that once again he was way off. "It's not Shimofurei!" Hiro rubbed his chin. "I could've sworn I saw that somewhere."

"Anyways, I ain't scared of no forest, I'm The Burning Dragon, the world is my playgound." For added measure he added the following, just because he liked saying it. "So you can just suck it!" For all his grandstanding, he had no idea what was going on in the forest. He was actually just under the impression they were talking about spending the night in some dark forest where Hiro wouldn't have his mommy to cuddle up against. The prospect of that was actually enough to unsettle Hiro a bit, but he was too damn proud to admit that though....... Little did he know rumors had spread of a terrible monster that roamed in the forest.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 12, 2012)

*Robin Satoshi*
_Opening_

Light fading,the light was fading for Robin,as he struggled to not fall down unconscious. The ally that was once silent was filled with gasps,desperate gasps for air,and grunts as Robin took each blow. The battle just started,yet it was almost over,Robin was out of his league,naive if he could take on such a opponent. Robin struggled to avoid the thief blows,after avoiding 1,2,3 strikes he was hit in the face by a 4th strike,that made Robin stagger back to a wall.

He ducked just in time,to avoid a punch that left a dent in the brick wall,he began running,limping to the side so he would not be cornered by the wall,Robin shirt had been tore here and there,Robin could feel blood coming from his lips,forehead,and even his noise. He was beaten to a pulp,and guessed his body was bruised all over,he may have a black eye after this.

But yet,he would not give up,he forced his aching body to keep going,and mustered up all the energy he had,all the chakara he had,he would end this battle in one blow,a Okasho powered blow. Robin in a swift movement,using the body flicker technique charged,but his attack was simply dodged,as the man simple side stepped Robin attack.

Robin fist connected with the brick wall,leaving a huge hole in it,and causing it to crumble,because his punch was fueled with chakara. Robin eyes opened wide with shock[though it could not be seen because of his mask] and quickly turned around seeing the man dash at him with a finishing blow. Robin had no time to react.

"Dynamic Entry!" 

The attack connected right in his stomach,and Robin was launched a considerable distance. This time,his consciousness was really fading,but before he slipped unconscious,he heard a voice,the voice of the man. It started off as laughter,as the man had one,but then the man spoke.

"This is the taijutsu I learned from the hidden leaf village,much better then your shitty taijutsu style." 

The man started walking away,Robin forced him self,to move his hand,but his body felt so heavy,so weak. Robin had reached out,and grabbed the man foot,Robin began to weakly tug the man foot,this caught the man attention as he turned around and smiled.

"I-I w-wont let you g-get awa-"

Robin had reached his limit,his body just turned off,he completely shut down as he slipped from consciousness,everything went *black.*

*Fade to black*


Robin,weakly opened his eyes,he groaned in pain,where was he? It was bright,he weakly sat up just a bit,after blinking a few times,he realized where he was,the hospital. As he groaned again,he lifted his hand and put it on his face,it was aching! Then he noticed something,his mask! His mask! He shifted his hands to his eyes.

"M-my mask! I need my mask! My ident-"

"Shhhh"

Robin felt a finger shush him,he removed his hands to see a nurse.



"Don't speak,you need rest." 

"I need my mask."

"Now why would you want to cover those beautiful blue eyes of yours."

"You don't understand,my identi-." 

"Do you really expect covering your eyes and cheek bones,will keep people from recognizing you? How silly,kids so adorable these days."

The nurse spoke,as she pinched Robin cheeks,this however caused Robin pain,as his face was bruised all over. 

"Guh!"

"Oh im sorry,did I hurt you dear."

"N-no no."

Robin lied,as he rubbed his cheeks in pain,he lied because he did not want adults treating him like a child.

"That mask has sentimental value to me,please I need it." 

It was true,that mask was given to him by his previous guardian...his previous father Daseki Otoko,the man who took him in,the man who introduced him to this whole hero ordeal. It was really important to him,even when Daseki died,he still helped Robin live,as Robin was able to inherit his fortune,without it Robin would have probably died living on the streets of the mist like that.

"I understand."

The lady pulled out a box,filled with Robin clothes,tool belt,and mask. Someone had washed his clothes,and sewed it for him,but seeing this made Robin realize something,he was in a white T-shirt,along with white pants.

"You dressed me?"

"I could not just let you stay in those filthy,blood stained clothes,now get some rest."

Robin sighed,as he clothed his eyes,rest would be good right now,he wanted to sleep off that whole experience of how he was beaten last night,but before sleeping he mumbled something.

"Leaf style taijutsu?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 12, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Academy Grounds _
*Konoha Horror Event - Liquid Time*

---

Lin sighed as Roshi and Hiro quickly agreed to Koga's taunting and challenges. What foolish bravado. In Lin's opinion, Koga had always been one of those obnoxious brats who thought they were the best because of their background but had nothing - he could talk the talk, but when it came to walking the walk, the guy barely went faster than a toddler. With broken legs.

Koga turned around and grinned devilishly: "What about you, Yao? Are _you_ man enough to do it?"

Lin rolled his eyes, feigning apathy and placed a hand on his sword. "I'm six years old, you idiot, I'm still a kid. But, instead of taunting everybody and acting like an obnoxious brat, how about you come in with us? That's my condition."

Muttering and giggles were heard following Lin's challenge.

"Pfft," Koga hand-waved the last comment and pretended he didn't hear it. "Are you _scared,_ Yao? Is the little genius boy scared of the haunted forest?"

Koga, for the most part, was too paralyzed to move and simply nodded as Lin withdrew his sword and sheathed it.

Lin sighed irritably. He wanted to punch him so hard, or at least hit him in the face with the hilt of his sword. He'd seen that guy in close combat - he was weak as hell. At two paces, he could easily knock him out. Being only six, nearly seven, Lin...couldn't really yet resist taunting, and was still quick to anger and attack.

He coughed, and in an instant he was in front of Koga, tip of sword pointing to his face. "Well, if you put it like _that_...then there's no way I can refuse, is there?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 12, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Training Grounds

And then there were three~​*
Roshi was quick to step between Lin and Koga, always the peacemaker. Well, he tried, at least. "Come on, guys! Cut it out!"  Koga used the distraction to make space, clearly wanting to avoid having to go into the forest himself, as well as fight Lin. He was more bark than bite. He'd never throw gratitude at someone like Roshi, but he sure as hell didn't want to risk Lin chopping him up. "He's crazy!" Koga declared, storming off with his three friends, secretly as a means to not get harmed or forced into joining the trip into the forest.

Exhaling, shoulders slumping, Roshi looked at the muttering kids surrounding them. He suddenly felt awkward, and held his hands up, "I-I mean, I'm not trying to--"  Roshi nervously started as he noticed he was standing right next to a boy with a drawn sword. The last thing he wanted was to take Koga's place. "Ugh, don't be such a wimp Roshi! I'll be there tonight!" Kagome said, smiling at Lin, before walking off.

Roshi exhaled, his typical sigh at how unkind life and the people and creatures in it could be at times. Ignoring kids who pushed their way past him, either by way of hands or the use of shoulder bumps to exit academy's playground, Roshi tried to maintain a dignified expression as head bobbed to and fro due to the crowd of aspiring ninja delivering their rude shoving gestures. They were disappointed by the lack of a fight, wanting to see _someone_ get sliced or pummeled.

When just Hiro and Lin remained, his bravery slipped, and Roshi faced Hiro to be the first to nervously ask, "D-Do you.. actually think it's haunted? I-I mean of course it isn't.. ghosts don't exist, right? If they do, though, would they be in a forest? Forests might be ideal.. but then, it wouldn't be, would it? Since they wouldn't exist, right? Maybe they could, though, through Yin jutsu and they crossed into our world.. but then, would they be tangible?"  Soon he was rambling, mostly to himself, his words becoming nonsensical as he paced back and forth, blathering on about how ghost couldn't possibly exist.

They would soon need to leave and go home and pack their bags.. but Roshi first wanted to make sense of this before heading off. He didn't want to die! Not to some stupid ghost! Lin and Hiro seemed.. smart enough. If they could agree that there was no risk factor.. this would just be like.. spending the night at a cabin, right? Yeah, that's all there was to it. Relaxing at the Shinomori's mostly unused cabin. It'd be more like a vacation than anything else!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 12, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Academy Grounds _
*Konoha Horror Event - Liquid Time*

---

Lin scowled as Koga and his cronies scattered away. Cowards. Sheathing his sword, Lin walked to Hiro and Roshi, ignoring the mutterings behind him. "Right, right, I'll refrain from cutting him for now." Lin shrugged. He wasn't making any promises.

"D-Do you.. actually think it's haunted? I-I mean of course it isn't.. ghosts don't exist, right? If they do, though, would they be in a forest? Forests might be ideal.. but then, it wouldn't be, would it? Since they wouldn't exist, right? Maybe they could, though, through Yin jutsu and they crossed into our world.. but then, would they be tangible?" 

Seriously, how was this guy older than him? Sometimes, Lin swore he was the only person in the entire Academy with a working brain.

Lin sighed again, and placed a firm hand on Roshi's shoulder. "Don't be such a kid, Roshi. There's obviously no ghosts in a forest. _Everybody_ knows ghosts haunt houses, jeez!" He scolded, eye rolling at the same time. "Besides, if there is a ghost that's foolish enough to challenge me, I'll just cut it up. No big deal!" And as if to emphasize his point, he pointed at the sword still strapped to his side.


----------



## Kei (Aug 12, 2012)

Eve Minami
Nagisa



"Ah you are going home?" Nagisa asked, "Poo..."

Eve laughed as she took the pills and put it in her pocket, the sun had already set on the horizon and it was probably later then what Eve actually thought as well. Nagisa had laid her head on the table as she pouted, and Eve could only chuckle at how Nagisa was honest with the way she felt, even when it came off childish.

"I'll come back tomorrow." Eve said, "It's a promise."

Nagisa shot up and clapped her hands together, "That's wonderful, tomorrow lets do something fun!"

"Let's look for you a job first!" Eve countered, causing Nagisa to pout yet again, "And then we can go out and get you and Ushio something to eat."

"Oooo I want yogurt with raisins and pickles, and chocolate!" Nagisa smiled as Eve headed to the door, Eve shivered but Nagisa laughed, "Don't knock it until you try it!" 

"I don't think I ever want to try it." Eve laughed as she walked out the door before peeking her head back in, "No more pills!"

"No more alley fights!" Nagisa countered

Eve nodded before leaving the small apartment and gently closing the building behind her. For some reason the night sky seemed brighter tonight then before, it was weird that she actually took note in that. Eve smiled as she placed her hands in her pockets and started off her way home. 

Even at night, Fuzenkagure was very active...

With lights coming from the bars and the late night inns, Fuzenkagure had a very active night life...

Thinking about the night life, Eve reaches into her pocket and pulled out one of the packets of angel text that Nagisa had. She never heard of this before, Eve took one of the pills from its pouch and sniffed it. It smelled like lavenders, Eve never knew that pills had scents...

"What the hell is this?" Eve asked herself

Eve opened her mouth, questioning if she should swallow it or not, but it was too much of a risk. Nagisa had this for a month and it seemed to affect the way Ushio grew, she was going to be a small child when she came out. 

Eve took the pill in her hand and got ready to throw it...

"Hey!"  Someone called out to her, causing the girl to turn around

It was a man with a fur jacket, his face was sunken in and his eyes hinted that he haven't slept for days with the huge dark bags underneath them. He looked older than he might had actually been, his hands were in his pockets of his jeans that look in pretty nasty shape. 

"Is that...Angel Text?" he asked before actually facing her, "I-is it?!"

"It is...What about it?" Eve asked taking a step back, she didn't feel safe nor up to a good fight but by the way he looked she could easily over power despite her size.

"How much? How much ya want for it?" he asked while pulling out dirty crumpled bills from his pocket, "This is all I got, but I can pay you in other ways!"

"Um, these aren't for sell..." Eve said as she kept stepping back, she looked over her shoulders to check if she had a clear run, she looked back at him, "So you can just leave..." 

Those words were the wrong words to say to him...


----------



## Chronos (Aug 12, 2012)

Kaito Ivery LT
A Duke Among Knights
Is it done?

~*~

Is it over?

Is she dead?

If so, why do I feel as if I've done something horrible?

~*~

Her body had been sent towards the short distance. The small strategy that he had executed had worked perfectly, but... there was something odd about this situation. Even though he managed to leave another opening for attack, she did not react, her body had smashed the tree and she didn't bother to counter. What could he do? He felt somewhat down, his senses had become weak and he stop his rushing, he felt his lugs heave with the exhaustion, his stamina wasn't all that good either, using his speed was more of a last resort, he himself knew this and yet it was the only way to defeat someone who's overall strength surpassed his own. Her words, those she said when her fist impacted the boulder, she said she had gotten 'rusty' meaning she might even hold more power behind her. This was a frightening though.

The hit deal towards his chest and back hindering his movements slightly, his breath hurt, he noticed that he couldn't completely rely solely upon his speed, he needed steady his breath and formulate a plan, he couldn't completely abuse his speed. Positioning himself around 20 meters from his target. The smoke caused by the explosion soon started to fade. The area cleared and he could get a good view on the crimson haired female before him. His breaths were slowly steadying and so he needed to unveil yet another technique of his. This was the very technique that allowed people to recognize him and the ancestor of one of past legends. 

Even though his great grandfather wasn't all that famous, all that once knew him and passed down his story would recognize this technique. Ryoji Ivery's most valuable skill. His hands formed a small amount of seals, chakara started to mold outside his palm, like a bubbly substance it started to spread and take shape, soon the same material his gauntlets were shaped from had formed into the shape of a bow. Set bow was about half of Kaito's size, and with a flick a flash of light caused by the child chakara soon formed and caused an arrow to form in his other hand. The skill had finished and now, he revealed Ryoji's past technique.

"Shageki"  

Placing the arrow on the string he pulled it until it's max, the brilliant tip locked on the target beyond him. It was strange to witness a bowman now a days with technology so advance that now humanity would rather use weaponry such as guns, there were far more accurate and easier to use, it did hold the amount of strain needed to steady a bow or the necessary amount of strength for it to course through the air at a certain speed.

"Hey! You aren't dead, are you? Stand up, before I throw this arrow."

The moment she would stand this arrow would be thrown straight at her eyes. 
​


----------



## Kei (Aug 12, 2012)

*Eve Minami
The difference between tankers and blitzers
*​Its been a while since she actually fought, Amata always held back and her father never held back, and it was the same win and lose formula. The bruises  that she got from her father was something that she did the same to Amata, but to a lesser extent. Eve only smiled, before she realized that she was bleeding from her legs, her pants ripped and some of it was burnt. 

Eve opened her eyes and saw the boy pointing some icy arrow at her, she smirked. More insult to injury she was fighting an ice user, the worst kind of line up for her. Eve closed her eyes and took a deep breath, there was no more time for playing around. No more for insults or funny puns, it was time to get serious.

Eve obeyed him and slowly got up, and that was when the arrow fired straight in the middle of her head. 

If she was such in shock, the arrow would have pierced her brain and the arrow along with the ice would have sent her into a quick shock before destroying her brain. Then she would have fallen over, lost control over her muscles and died.

Her body would rot to the ground, and that would have been the end of Eve

Key word, would have been...

Once the arrow shot, Eve had dropped the ground and the arrow hit the tree behind her. Eve growled, so he wanted to kill her, she wasn't against killing but she also never killed before. The young girl was taught in many ways of destroying her opponent, but she has never once killed. She only sent those who challenged her to the hospital...

But it was always time for a change...

Eve slammed her fist in the ground over and over again, causing the earth to up root, she was using her full strength, but by doing that Eve blocked the view she had on him. And him on her, but she didn't stop as the earth shot up like rocks over the place.

"Time to get serious..." Eve said as her eyes glossed over and everything turned a different color, the rocks in front her turned blue but the boy was bright red.

She could see him...

She could see his blood flow, each vein and each pump of his heart....

Eve rushed up to one of the rocks and use her full strength to launch huge bit s debris at the boy, before running over to another boulder...

She was going to win against this bitch of a blitzer...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 12, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Chibi Dragon
Academy Grounds
Konoha Horror Event - Liquid Time​
D-Do you.. actually think it's haunted? I-I mean of course it isn't.. ghosts don't exist, right? If they do, though, would they be in a forest? Forests might be ideal.. but then, it wouldn't be, would it? Since they wouldn't exist, right? Maybe they could, though, through Yin jutsu and they crossed into our world.. but then, would they be tangible?"

"H-haunted?" Hiro squeaked in response, the odd looks he received quickly forced to put on the tough guy act again. "That's just stupid!" Well, not that great but at least he didn't wet his pants. 

"Don't be such a kid, Roshi. There's obviously no ghosts in a forest. Everybody knows ghosts haunt houses, jeez!" He scolded, eye rolling at the same time. "Besides, if there is a ghost that's foolish enough to challenge me, I'll just cut it up. No big deal!"

"Testify!" Lin's confidence was infectious and Hiro raised his fist and shook it fiercely. "Yeah and then I'll just use my awesome Burning Dagon Death Cannon to burn up what remains of that silly ghost....... Not that ghosts live in forests.....Right?" The revelation that ghosts only haunted houses was oddly soothing, though eventually the following dawned on him. "Ghosts haunt houses!?" Wait what? Did that mean that there could be a ghost in his house? He did hear funny noises during some nights from his parent's bedroom, it did sound like a pair of shrieking spirits wrestling with each other.

He was in a bind now, the night in the forest had seemed creepy enough as it was but all this ghost talk? Now he didn't know what to do, he could have a ghost lurking under his bed right now and just waiting to lick him....Or whatever ghosts did..... The ones from his Pocket Ninja Monsters trading cards had lick attacks and were weak to mental attacks, he would just have to capture a wild mental monster in the forest or master a mental jutsu along the way. Whichever would be faster. 

He drew confidence from this "wisdom" regarding ghost busting and wasn't that worried anymore. Plus ghosts didn't live in forests, right? He was safer there then in his home were he had sumo ghosts going to town on each other after his parents went on a datenight. "We need stuff!" He was no fool, if they would be going out to the forest they would need to come prepared. "Be prepared!" He shouted out the ninja motto, it was actually something his babysitter always told him while he was training him to be a ninja. (And this training was actually a clever way of the babysitter to keep Hiro busy and from gnawing at the furniture)

"Lin, you carry my bed!" He took command, at a time like this a junior Kage needed to take charge and rally up his underlings. "Roshi, I need you to find an apron and a fridge...... I will take care of the pillows!" He wasn't just giving himself the easy task, hell no, he wasn't like that. He led by example and he would do the most challenging task. To find a suitable pair of boobs to sleep on, considering his mom was too feisty to be captured and dragged off into the forest....... He would need to find another pair. 

"Roshi stand still!" He needed a vantage point, and Roshi was designated to function as it. The Chibi Dragon climbed on top of his sidekick and wanted to stand on his head so that he could scout for a woman he could grab and take with them for the adventure.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 12, 2012)

Kaito Ivery LT
A Duke Among Knights
Last Resort

~*~

Your strength could be my folly. 

Nevertheless, you'll find out why Knights are better than Shinobi's

~*~

The stones rose from the earth with a single fist, multiple other rose in it's was and the vision of the red head had vanished from his sights, but then replaced were incoming stone that came hurling through and through towards his location, he had naught another choice, his speed would have to help him through this slight endeavor, but there was one thing he found curious... why was she so keen on battling, her strength was impressive, but the perfect counter for strength would be speed, he took a deep breath and with seconds to spare his vision blurred in a instance, and he moved towards the distance of the left, he circled her, however bit of large stone obscured his view. Time to go strategical. 

She was trapped within a veil of stone that rose like pillars from the earth, things that ultimately he wasn't strong enough to break manually. But there was a simple flaw to this, the was exposed still, from above. The rushed at the peak of his speed, holding tightly his bow, pulling from his pouch a long string within it, it held a numerous amount of tags truth be told around 10 were attached. His finger on the tip, the young knight formed another arrow, this one he made to hold the string on it's edge. And so he proceeded, at the stones continued to hurl towards him, in one he bent his knees and he leaped forcefully towards the sky, positioning himself on top of her. He pulled on the string of the bow and shot the arrow. 

It hurled. The moment it was within reach, the land would have a new crater in it's wake. 




​


----------



## Kei (Aug 12, 2012)

_Eve Minami
Liquid Time Arc
The Difference Between Blizters and Tanks​_
Eve watched as he jumped in the air right above her, how the hell he got there she didn't know, but only thing she did know was that she had to begin to move or at least defend herself. The problem was with that is such a high distance, Eve still using her good eye sight jutus saw the building up of chakra and she knew it was going to be huge.

Eve ran as far as she could before he released it and caused a huge explosion by this time Eve was already behind a boulder covering. She hated this, but there was no other way to do it. The huge explosion rocketed the ground causing everything to lift up, but the problem was that it Eve firmly planted herself on the ground and watched as everything was wisked away.

As soon as the explosion was at a stand still, Eve scratched her head. She was still okay, nothing was bothering her, but the recklessness of the boy in front of her. She growled a bit as she realized nothing could be done and that this battle will probably be at a stand still, she had enough stamina to go all day, and she really didn't use any of her jutsus, so she had a ton of chakra waiting in the back.

But actually fighting this kid was just not her business

After the smoke cleared Eve grabbed her book, before opening it again to make sure all the pages were in order.

To her disappointment nothing was in order and the book was torn to sheds. Eve slightly pouted at that development and brushed it off, she could always find another volume of her favorite book some where else, not like she could do anything about it.

Despite this type of thinking, Eve was kinda disappointed in herself for not bringing it.

"Mmm..." Eve mumbled to herself before turning around to the boy, "See ya, loser."

With that she just flipped him the bird, she had to train some more to actually turn the tides of battle.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

*Adara Murray LT
Theme week-Horror Event  
Getting ready to Train*

Corrine was working on some stuff in the hospital but it is going to help Adara up and control that freaking self of hers anyway. She went to the main office, at least everyone on her staff agree with her. This little stunt will not get her fire at all. They took her story about helping Adara in the humps in life. She had a glass of red wine in her hand in a gothic looking cup with a simple drug in it to calm her nerves. To calm her down as this was hard on her and at the end Adara was going to hate her or thank her. She picked up the phone and dials her own phone number to see if anyone picked up and someone did. Corrine was relieved that she heard the happy voice of Adara and was glad she made it back to Kumo.

Three days later Adara dragged her back to the house that she shared with Corrine. She did not wait for the train in Fuzen to come in the morning. At first someone picked her up in a car that went wrong as they tried to rape her in the back seat. The rest of that night she just walks following the North Star in till she reaches another country. The last part of her trip she was luckily to hide in the night train of iron and rocks for fuel. She jumps off the train at some point and continue to walk to Kumo. Now she was sleeping on the couch, as she heard the phone ring she answer it.

"Hello, Adara speaking."

"Adara, I need you to get to the underground hospital. I am going to start your lighting training. I only have a short time to train you; I so need your help down here as well."

Before the line was cut off, there was a horrible scream that sent chills down Adara's back. She hopes her friend was alright with everything going on down there. She was thinking what did her bad side thought about this, but she could not pass up a deal like this even though anything creepy is going to happen in Kumo's underground. She grabbed her white rucksack that was filled with medical supplies and basic medical weapons. She left and ran down the hill of the house as for a spring day the clouds were dark as lightning flashed behind the clouds. The weather did not matter to her as she kept running even though she was tired to her she had a chance to impress Corrine what she can do and is not weak at all.


----------



## Kei (Aug 12, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Liquid Time Event Theme Week: Horror
Hopeless Lane
Chapter One: Beginning_​
Eve eyes fluttered open...

Where was she? Her head pulsated as she gotten up, Eve touched the back of her head and felt something wet. Eve looked at her hand and realized it was blood, Eve cursed under her tongue, was it because of a fight? Eve closed her eyes as she tried to remember the last thing that came to mind, she was in the alley tussling with some boys that was downing her name and then everything goes blank.

Realizing it was still dark, Eve looked around before her heart dropped into the deepest pit of her stomach.

Where the hell was she?

Other people bodies surrounded her, were they alive? Eve went over to the oldest looking of the people that surrounded her and began to shake her.

"Hey!" Eve called out, "Hey wake up!?"

It seemed that her voice woke up the other 5 people, they all looked like they were around her age but by that time the older woman woke up. She slowly got up before looking around, for a moment she looked like she was in a state of shock before taking everything in. 

"Holy hell, where the fuck hell are we?!" one of the teens asked, it was a young girl probably just a little older than Eve. Her hair was brown and curled up a bit and the person that was grasping tightly to her shoulder looked a bit like the girl, "I was suppose to be home an hour ago!"

"Mickey please calm down...." the one grasping the girl arm said, "You...You are scaring me..."

Mickey bit her tongue before looking around, the darkness covered everyone eyes and even Eve's for some reason couldn't activate her only bloodline ability.

"Damn it's so dark...." a man voice cursed, Eve turned to where the voice was coming from but couldn't see anyone.

"Hey I found a switch! This might be the light!" Someone exclaimed, it was another male voice it was higher pitched than the other one, soon there was a clicking sound and a bright light engulfed the room before dying down...

And soon all seven people in the room were all looking at each other, all of them were different...

But the only thing that was the same about them was the same look of fear plastered on their face.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 12, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Horror Event

Academy Grounds

Beds, Aprons, Fridges, and Boobs. In. Dat. Order.​*
_Lin sighed again, and placed a firm hand on Roshi's shoulder. "Don't be such a kid, Roshi. There's obviously no ghosts in a forest. Everybody knows ghosts haunt houses, jeez!" He scolded, eye rolling at the same time. "Besides, if there is a ghost that's foolish enough to challenge me, I'll just cut it up. No big deal!" And as if to emphasize his point, he pointed at the sword still strapped to his side._

Roshi felt a momentary wave of relief, but then when comparing the typical design of a ghost to what a blade could do, panic rose in him once more. "B-But!" Before he could get much out, Hiro took charge. Roshi enjoyed that, as it saved him from having to put in much effort with things, but.. but.. he always had to deal with such chaotic things!

_"Testify!" Lin's confidence was infectious and Hiro raised his fist and shook it fiercely. "Yeah and then I'll just use my awesome Burning Dragon Death Cannon to burn up what remains of that silly ghost....... Not that ghosts live in forests.....Right?"_

The imagery of fiery swords filled Roshi's mind, chopping through ghosts. He relaxed. Just a little. That's when he heard, _"Lin, you carry my bed!"__ He took command, at a time like this a junior Kage needed to take charge and rally up his underlings. "Roshi, I need you to find an apron and a fridge...... I will take care of the pillows!"
_
Roshi's small arms flailed in outrage. "I'm not making another sandwich!" He declared, miffed. Still.. a fridge would be useful, but.. how could he carry one?! Before he could continue his very long list of complaints, whining, and general bitching his head became a footstool, the boy's arms rolling as he struggled initially to maintain balance. "W-whoa! Wha'?" Huffing, and grabbing Hiro's legs by the ankles to steady him, he looked around with a slacked jaw. What were they possibly in 'spy mode' for?

His eyes rolled upward, to catch a glimpse of Hiro searching for something. It left him curious, so he asked just that. "What're we lookin' for?" Roshi managed, his dark red eyes big and curious. 

He already had the difficult task of locating a refrigerator! There was no time to waste. Then an apron.. he already had one of those. Wait, _why_ did he already have one of those?!


----------



## Kei (Aug 12, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Liquid Time Event Theme Week: Horror
Hopeless Lane
Chapter two: Little Pigs, Little Pigs_​
Everyone was looking around, taking everything they could possibly take in with their eyes, each of them had a different symbol of affiliation, and some Eve saw right from Fuzenkagure herself. But not really trying to match faces with names, Eve looked around the room seemed like the old Victorian style room with shades of a dark green and a slight grayish tone.

Everything looked old and some what antique, except for the big televison in the middle of the room...

Everyone looked around each other, the girl called Mickey got up and went over to the tv, and as she went to touch the on button, the adult of the young group called out.

"Don't touch that!" she yelled causing Mickey to stop in her tracks, "We don't know what that does and we need to think, it could be a bomb for all we know! You must think logically before doing something reckless in an unknown place!"

Mickey frowned and Eve only watched as the older woman place her hands on her hips.

"Before we do anything lets get to know each other first." she said, "It'll make everything not so up tight! I'll start first, my name is Brit, I am a teacher from Iwa nice to meet you all!"

At first the kids looked at each other, one of the boys began to chuckle a bit before introducing himself.

"Riku, I'm from Suna, and I don't know if this will work but I willing to go along with it." The white haired boy said before chuckling again

Eve looked at everyone else and just shrugged her shoulders, "Eve Minami, from Fuzenkagure."

Brit smiled at the her accomplishment for making everyone speak, Eve realized with the crazy request of telling names the mood did died down a bit, and Eve almost forgot that she was bleeding from the back of her head.

"My name is Mickey and this is my sister Haru..." Mickey said as Haru was gripping the back of her shirt, "We are both from Konaha..."

"H-Hello..." Haru said, she was obliviously shy, and Mickey was the over protective big sister.

"My name is Sora!!!" the boy who turned on the light said, "I am also from Fuzenkagure! Nice to meet you all...In this situation I suppose...Um....Yeah hahahah!"

Some of the kids laughed and even earned a chuckle from Brit, it was the last person turn, a boy with short black hair and thick glasses. For a minute he didn't say anything before he was kicked by Sora the red headed boy.

"My name is Ra...I would like to say its nice to meet you all but considering our circumstance, I will withdraw that statement."

"So in total there are seven people here! Strength in numbers I always say!" Brit said before clapping her hands together, "Since I am the adult of the group, please stand back as I turn on the television, if it is a bomb at least I sacrificed myself for the sake of children!"

Brit giggled but that made everyone tense up a bit, even Eve wanted to say something but she knew that the teacher would only say it was for the sake of the kids. The teens watched as the woman pressed the button that turned the tv on, everyone held their breath as a man with a wolf mask was on the televison....

_"Hello piggies..."_​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 12, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Chibi Dragon

Liquid Time - Horror Event

Academy Grounds

Boobs. Beds, Fridges and Aprons. In.* Dat*. Order.​
"What're we lookin' for?"

"Pillows, Dragonboy......Sweet luscious pillows." Hiro was the Captain Dragon BTW in this imaginary superhero verse that was Hiro's mind. "They need to be like......" He was having a hard time remembering how cupsizes worked, his mom would always smack him when she caught him investigating her underwear drawer. For scientific purposes of course! 

"They need to be as big as my head, preferably bigger!" Not that Roshi made that great a look out point, but finding a large chested woman wasn't that hard actually. For some reasons the majority of the woman walking around in this universe had big gravity defying chests. It was almost like they were living in a manga. "Big ol' titties!" Once again he got something wrong, he heard his dad say this once while he thought that the missus wouldn't be able to overhear him...... He learned from that mistake and from then on mentally went "Tig ol' Bitties! 

Night

His cheek was still stinging and displayed the hint of a palm imprint on his cheek Hiro and his gang of fanboys and concubines (Concubines still coming) had gotten their gear and had arrived at the forest cabin. 

"Oi stop eating everything." Hiro had gone though most of the provisions already and was currently working on some potpourri. "That isn't even edible, it just smells nice!"

"Good food smells nice, duh!" What kind of an idiot was this guy. "Why do people eat apple plies and not poop?..... Be careful that my awesome logic doesn't explode that tiny head of yours."

"......" 

"Alright, so after my beautysleep..... Hate to break it to you fellas but even I don't get this scrumptious without a solid 12 hours of sleep..... But after that we g....." 

"You're not staying here that long, you'll have eaten every last piece of wood that makes up this cabin by then."

"But it's dark now...... We wouldn't even be able to see a ghost right now." Hiro countered. "Hell that ghost could creep up and lick your ear and you wouldn't even see it coming."

Shuddering all around the cabin, Koga was pulled in for a quick low whispered team huddle for his gang of misfits and Hiro's penis envy syndrome patients.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama
Demon Draws Nearer*

Tetsuya knew they were being scoped out by an emissary of the council. But their tail didn't seem to be too aggressive. Zenki made a rather keen observation in his special way. He was somewhat of an idiot savant and it was in stark contrast to the Viper's more transparent genius.

"You are pretty perceptive for a child..."

She mused mockingly in response to his concern about the sycophant that was probably digging through her trash for clues. Surely a normal person would be concerned but not the girl born under an evil star. There was a rugged air of bravado that blew with this girl at the epicenter.F

"Listen Zenki. I'm the best there is the best there was and the best there ever will be. If someone wants to hide in the shadows and try to give me a hard time. Well... let's just say I'm the big bad monster that bumps in the night."

She took a kitchen knife and embedded it in the wooden hide of the table. A malicious killing intent smoldering around her as she simply closed her eyes and smiled. It was an vacantly innocent smile that belied a much more venomous nature.

"So Zenki where are you actually from. You spent so much time dragging me from place to place gawking like an imbecile. Tell me about yourself. Why do you wear those goggles and who kicked your ass so badly?"F

Outside the door of the kitchen stood the man in horn rimmed glasses. A tape recorder in his hand ready to collect data on this boy Tetsuya was with.​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 12, 2012)

_*Roshi Hashimoto*​_*

Liquid Time - Horror event

Aokigahara - Cabin 


I ain't 'fraid o' no ghosts~
*​

Well, that was interesting. The trip there went without any hiccups. It was a pretty bland and uneventful trip. Night had fallen without a hitch, no ghost attacks, nothing. He was feeling pretty brave now! Roshi only had his backpack on. His mother laughed at him for asking if he could take the fridge .. and his father scowled. His mother's laughter grew louder when he asked for an apron, and his father ended up screaming at him. Welp, that was sure a double fail. His brother just shook his head at him, either out of pity or resentment at always being made to look bad due to Roshi's antics.

Now, in the forest, he unloaded his backpack. Hiro had eaten his shares, though he nibbled a little, and he had a few things for safety. Flashlight, gloves, a rope, and some 'real ninja gear' he managed to swipe when his dad wasn't looking. Kunai and Shuriken. He ignored Koga and the others who were talking about something in the corner, and then looked up. "I'm going," Roshi said with surprising confidence. 

He then trotted for the door, expecting everyone to up and follow him. When he looked over his shoulder, he was appalled at the lack of volunteers. Kagome was shaking by the fire place, not out of coldness, as she shouted, "Go yourself, stupid Roshi!" The other children voiced her concerns, yelling jeers or taunts at him.

Roshi held in a miffed expression. Were Hiro and Lin the only brave ones present. Didn't they come all the way here to see a real live ghost?! "Fine! Cowards, I ain't afraid of a stupid ghost!" Roshi blurted. So what if he always lost to everyone during sparring. So what if he couldn't beat up the ghost. Loser this, and loser that. At least he had guts, which seemed to be more than he could say for the majority of his peers.

Koga was approaching Roshi menacingly, "What'd you say, Hashimoto? I oughta kick your ass!" Roshi stared at him fearlessly, as if daring him, and the moment seemed tense. Koga then glanced at Hiro and Lin, and thought better of it. "Fine, go die. See if I care. With you two out of the way I'll be Konoha's top shinobi!" Koga declared, dreaming big.

Roshi flicked his flash light on with a click, and kicked the cabin door open, marching out with a frown. Bravery didn't help much when you were scared as hell.. and to be honest, he didn't know whether or not Hiro or Lin would even come. It was dark.. and creepy.. some of the plant life looked old and decayed as well. He could've sworn he heard a wolf howl, and a shiver ran up his spine. 












Something felt wrong... off.. it felt eerie. Even as a child he could sense it. Something about this forest didn't sit right with him. Regardless, ignoring the fog as much as he did the warning signs, Roshi started off.. auburn eyes glancing to and fro.. his heart beating like mad. _Ghosts are indoors, ghosts are indoors, ghosts are indoors..._


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

*Adara Murray LT
Theme week-Horror Event 
Training 1/4*

 Adara finally got to the underground as she was breathing hard. She looked around as Corrine stepped out of the main office. She did not say anything as she beckons for Adara to follow her. Corrine and Adara enter the big operating room. Adara looked around as everything was pushed back to the back wall north where she was standing. She only noticed that kunias and bottles of wine were in a circle. She looked back up at Corrine as she felt her friend become the teacher it must be the chakra inside of her, Adara could tell that Corrine was ready for action.

"Adara, the only way you are going to learn lighting jutsu is how to know how to use lightning release. How to do it; is to by increasing the high frequency vibrations in your charka from your body. I am going show you then show you the lightning ball. Pay attention I am only showing you once."

Corrine raised her right hand midway to her chest as the closest bottle smashed into pieces. Corrine was not out of breath. Corrine raised her left hand where her other arm was out with her palm faced outward. Adara watched Corrine as she was paying attention as she watch as Corrine's hands glow. She had formed three balls of lightning that was floating around the room at no target, as she just let them fused out with no charka to them. Adara was amazed at her friend showed off in lightning Release.

"Any questions, I am not staying to watch you fail." 

"No, we are both good."

Corrine left the operating room as Adara put her hand up like Corrine and tried to increasing the high frequency vibrations in her chakra. She felt the pain in her right arm; she looked down at her right arm. She saw her whole sleeve was pink. She knows this is going to take a while to master to break a single wine bottle. She heard glass smash, she went up to the closest bottle and examines the bottle there was no crack in the bottle at all. Adara looked upward where everyone could sit and watch the operation behind the glass. Adara saw bloody people trying to break the glass and get into the operation room. Adara was thinking was these mental ill people or zombies, a creepy voice came over the intercom.

"You are going to die, no matter what you are up to."

The mental ill/zombies broke the glass down as Adara protect her head from the smash glass. She uses String Reeling Technique. To grabbed three off the empty wine bottles and ran to the exit as she kicks the door open. She was thinking she could master this while she was on the run. She kicked open the door to closet of linens. She grabbed a few linens as she uses them as bandages to stop the bleeding to her arm. She closed her eyes and thought to her bad side, what you think of this zombie stuff. Her bad side was thinking I don't care just learn the lightning release. Adara open her eyes as she was thinking she had to find some sake or some moon shine.

Before she was leaving this closet that she was going to give lightning release another shot right now with her bleeding arm and the other arm as well. She used her non bleeding arm to try to break a bottle with lightning release only. She pulled up her non bleeding arm with palm opening facing the bottle. She felt the vibration through her arm she felt the same pain. She heard no smashing at all. She picked up the three bottles and noticed on one of them had a scratch on them. She still had a long way to go on mastering the lightning release. She wrap her other breathing arm as she heard something hit the door. She opens the door as arrows pierced the closet door. Adar smelled blood, as it is time to leave the closet for now and find a safer place to hide and hopeing it was Corrine's personal office to find stuff to use against these zombies/mental ill people while training.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 12, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

*In the middle of the lion?s den*

Zenki listened properly as she told him that he was a perceptive child. Unlike many others, Zenki was not the kind of guy to get pissed at people calling him kid, brat or child because after all even with his firm belief of him being the one who reigns at the top of the top, he knew that he was still a young man. Although that didn?t mean that he would stay still if someone were to underestimate him just because of his young age. He scratched his head a little before getting onto the matter; he still had that weird feeling and with wasn?t really comfortable.

Then the girl with platinum hair started to say the same kind of stuff that the uchiha tends to say too, about being the best. Zenki nodded a couple of times pretty much saying "Yes, Yes, that?s my role " however he stopped at the part of the "night monster "...His brain started to think about it for a second.

" So ya are one of those giant aliens that change appereance at will? Nice! "

He spoke with a smile before noticing the killing intent coming from the female. The vibe it gave him was different from that he felt back when he had his little skirmish with Kaito Ivery, this one felt a little darker. Still the boy just tried to ignore it as he listened to the questions coming from Tetsuya?s mouth. The imbecile part was easy to ignore, the goggles one...well, even him had to think about it but the part of his ass getting kicked wasn?t something he would call "cool".

" I come from, well i?m not from this village. Why I use goggles? That?s cause they look cool on me!! heheh, if ya are the best of the best ya also have to look like the best of the best, ya know? "he replied but then he clenched his fist before pointing at the Kazama girl with his index finger.

" And just so ya know, no one kicked mah ass!!! I was ?bout to take that dude down but then someone interfered and even I was the one who took ?im to tha hospital so It counts as mah win! The one and only Zenki Yuuta never loses. "

Zenki spoke his last words with confidence, totally  forgetting about that bad feeling and the thirst for blood coming from the young woman in front of him.​


----------



## Olivia (Aug 13, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki*​ *~Time Repeating Itself~*

Ajimu, after noticing that Seri needed to go run an errand felt a bit strange, surely he should go and help her; even if Ajimu had been his guest. She was a fellow villager, and Amata's priorities should lie with her, instead of a stranger from a foreign village. With a sigh Ajimu skipped around towards the door, and turned back to face Seri and Amata, which she slowly admitted:

"You know Amata, thanks for the offer, but I'll go searching around by myself for a bit. I'll let you two do whatever you need to do, no need to drag me along needlessly."

Without waiting for a response she dashed outside, far enough to a point where they'd understand her suggestion was sincere. However now all alone she trotted along, simply thinking to herself. She wondered if she had jumped the gun on Seri there; she just asked about her mission and Ajimu quickly assessed that Seri was trying to defend Amata from her for some reason. That kind of thinking wouldn't exactly be false, due to the fact that she's from a foreign village, and she's trying to get to know someone from this village extremely quickly, of course Seri had the right to question her about anything.

Before she knew it however, she reached a small lake. The sounds emitting from it were rather peaceful, birds chirping, and fish were jumping: She knew Fuzen had great scenery, but this places serenity simply blew Kirigakure out of the water, or mist, she should say. Regardless she approached the lake and all she saw was crystal clear water. Obviously this place had been well kept. But she noticed one thing the most, exactly what she had been looking for.

Inside the lake inhabited several small clams. They had prominent dark lines encircle both the upper and lower portions of its shell, matching the description she was looking for. The one from legend had a Kirigakure symbol on it's top, but she could assume only the most powerful would have that, showing it's origins. In many stories, the clams, or 'shin' were actually aquatic, shape-shifting dragon, which mostly took form in a giant clam. Then to think, that one day all of these would be giant. 

She didn't understand why, but simply something about these creatures fascinated her. They didn't seem to like to move much, but it was clear, at least to her, that they were very much alive. Knowing the summoning seals, she picked one of the clams up and set it down on the ground in front of her. She managed to make the seals and placed her hand on top of the clam in front of her; this was how she was told to get the contract if it was currently impossible to find the contract otherwise.

Before she knew it a puff of smoke appeared with a scroll, landing on the ground and unwinding in front of her. She found the nearest empty spot and preformed the necessary actions; cutting her hand on her blade, signed her name in blood, and adding her hand print. Once complete the scroll winded back up and disappeared. She was happy that this stage of her summoning was finally complete, but she wondered what she'd be able to summon at the current time.  

She picked up the clam in front of her with her non bloody hand, holding it close to her face. Would she only be able to summon a creature of this size? Or something much bigger? It bothered her, but if it were restricted to something this small she'd simply have to train and get stronger to get the bigger and better clams. However before she could think about the subject any longer the clam let out a small chirp, and with it, a strange pink smoke. Ajimu quickly collapsed towards the ground and blacked out.

​


----------



## Narurider (Aug 13, 2012)

*Gadian Enjeru/Meiko Nakai
The Travelling Two
Taijutsu Training 3/6*

The two genin's kunai clashed. They both retreated and swiftly threw their kunai. The kunai whistled past the genin's ears. Gadian looked over his shoulder to see Biādo observing their training.

"Biādo, until now I forgot to ask...but where are we going?"

"I've got some stuff I need to deliver to Fuzenkagure. We'll probably be staying there for at least a week, before moving on to Sunagakure." Gadian and Meiko had never left Konoha until around a week or two ago. Now they'd also been to Kirigakure and were soon going to walk the streets of two more villages. That was hard for the two genin to believe. But then, everything else that had happened during the last week or two was hard to believe. Before they left Konoha, if someone had told them something like the fact that Gadian was going to almost get killed by Kashin they'd have thought the person was insane. But that really did happen, and that wasn't even the hardest part to believe.

"Well then, I guess me and Meiko better train even harder so we impress the locals!" Mere seconds after Gadian finished speaking, Meiko rushed forward. She had a kunai in hand and was quick to duck under Gadian's incoming fist. Her kunai pierced the skin on his arm and cut just deep enough to draw blood, when Gadian quickly withdrew his arm. She blocked his counter attack and countered with an elbow to the chest.

"Maybe you need to train so you can impress the ladies, whoops I mean ?the locals` but I could impress ?the locals` without trying already." Meiko jumped back, out of the way of Gadian's swipe, before approaching him again and her hands came to rest on the back of his neck. Instinctively, Gadian placed his hands on her hips and pulled her close. They remained that way for several minutes in silence, before Meiko brought her knee up into Gadian's groin. She stepped back with a smug smirk on her face as Gadian fell to his knees. The pure agony he was experiencing could be clearly seen on his face. A single tear trickled down his cheek. "Are you crying? Did it really hurt that bad?"

"No it didn't hurt at all! A feather would've been more effective than that!" Gadian made no effort to disguise the sarcasm in his voice. "OF COURSE IT BLOODY HURT! YOU KNEED ME IN THE GROIN!"

"So it did hurt?" Meiko exploded into laughter as Gadian started twitching. His breathing sped up and his face turned red. He was getting ready to explode and that's when he noticed the kunai that lay beside him. His fingers curled round the handle and he pushed himself off the ground. He started to charge at Meiko, managed about five steps and fell back onto his knees. "You ready to admit defeat?"

"NO! You're going to pay for what you've done!" Meiko let out a sigh of exasperation. He really should've just quit. Now she was going to have to hurt him even more, and she'd already caused him more pain than she'd have liked to. Well he was going to lose no matter how hard he tried. At this point he was just embarassing himself. She really didn't want to hurt him anym-

Meiko thoughts were interrupted by Gadian's kunai as it sliced her cheek as it whistled by. While she'd been busy thinking to herself, Gadian had once again managed to stand up and had thrown his kunai at her. If he'd wanted, he could have ended this round while she was distracted but then again, even when angered, Gadian prefered to play fair. Before she could react, his fist met her abdomen. His other hand quickly wrestled her kunai out of her hand. He brought the kunai up to her throat, more precisely inches from her throat.

"You ready to admit defeat?" Meiko was shocked at how quickly he'd turned the table but she couldn't help but smile.

"Well I guess you win. Sorry about the knee to the groin by the way." Gadian threw the kunai to the floor and smiled.

"To be fair, I probably deserved that." Meiko giggled at this.

"Probably. So ready for the next round?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 13, 2012)

*Adara Murray LT
Theme Week-Horror Event 
Training 2/4*

Adara was thinking was this place was booby trap like Corrine's house or where are these people getting their weapons at. She put her ear to the door and listens for a moment as she sneak out of the closet to make a run for it. If she hurt anyone of these people something bad may happen to her. She became frighten as she saw a black figure standing in front of her with a scythe. This was one of Adara's fears as she did not want to look death into the person's eyes. Adara pulled out a light bomb that was going to distract this grim reaper. Adara ran towards the reaper and smashed the light bomb to the ground as she did this the grim reaper smashed one of the wine bottles.

As Adara was running down the small highway she heard something over the intercom, it sent chills down Adara's as a cold sweat ran down her forehead. At this moment she felt like someone was going to rip her eyes out. She had no time to think about that as she did not know what was lurking around this hospital. She just kicks the door open to her friend personal office and close it. She sat the bottles down on the desk as she started looking for sake, she open a cabinet and found some in Corrine's desk. The stupid song played again as she looked behind her back feeling paranoid at the moment as she listen to the song as she turn her head back and continue to search for stuff in Corrine's office.












To Adara's good side it was time for her bad side to come out, to her both minds had to get this information and the form down to do the lightning release so when they switch like right now they both know what they are doing. Adara's white hair turn red as her eyes turn a light purple, it was time for the bad side to train. When Adara good side was training her bad side was watching the whole time. Adara raised her right arm with open palm as she hold it with her left arm as she focus on the bottle using the vibrations through her chakra system. She looked at the bottle and it was crack down the middle.

To Adara she got the hang of Lightning release, to her it was time to try the lightning ball that Corrine had show her at the beginning of all of this chaos. She remember how to do the Lightning Ball, she raise both arms with her palms open as she tries to do the Lightning ball, to her nothing happen the only thing she felt that her hands were going numb. She slams both of her hands on the desk to wake them up. Adara's good side was thinking are we trying to set our hands on fire. Her bad side could not think of anything before a crazy guy came busting in with an ax. Adara tried to do the Lightning ball as she tried to use the lightning release as a ball through her chraka system with the vibrations. The only thing that happens was that Adara set her hands on fire. To her that work, she ran at the guy with her hands were on fire.

Adara leapt at him as the guy swung his ax at her, she hit the floor as she rolled around on the floor putting her hands out. The guy swung his ax and missed as the ax ended up between Adara's legs as the ax was stuck in the floor she was able to kick the guy and get up to run to another room to at least find something in her rucksack for the burns on her hands for trying to do the Lightning ball.


----------



## Kei (Aug 13, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Liquid Time Event Theme Week: Horror
Hopeless Lane
Chapter Three: Bad Pig_

_"Hello piggies..."_​
The voice began, but already he somehow struck fear in some of the people in the room, with his wolf mask and the background of where he was, looked like the room was painted with blood and the paint just began to run. His voice was some how cheerful but cheerful in a creepy way, the way that made Eve's spine shiver and a chill run down her back. 

_"I bet you are wondering why you are here, or who am I?"_he continued,_ "Well that won't be relevant in the next couple minutes when this video is finished. Just know that more than likely all of you are going to die tonight and in the worst possible way too..."_​
A gasp came from Haru that made everyone turn around, Mickey didn't say anything as she cooed her sister that was shaking almost violently, but some had the complete opposite reaction Riku and Eve caught each eyes and it was like looking at a stone to the both of them. 

_"Now there should be seven of you right about now, because the eighth one was being such a bad piggie and wouldn't stay asleep so we had to take her from the group." _The wolf said clapping his hands together, his face was hidden by a mask so Eve couldn't tell if he was smiling or just being sarcastic....​
The video panned out from his face before blurring up a bit, a quick transition to show someone hooked up to a table. Eve heard Brit gasp and Sora had gripped the chair that he was in, it was a silent way of saying that it was going to end badly for that person and there was no way to stop him.

_"Say hi to the camera little pig, such a cute pig isn't she?"_ the wolf asked the camera man, showing the face of a scared girl. Tears were running down her face as she struggled against the ropes, her body jerked up and down as the wolf only laughed.

Was she really about to witness something horrific?

Eve began to shake a bit, but then someone grabbed her shoulders. Eve looked back to see the teacher her eyes fixed on the tv. 

_"Now, little pigs the gist of you being here is to, well how should I put it? Play with me and my friends, a little game of hide and seek."_ the wolf said, _"And if you are caught then in short, you will be eaten by the big bad wolves."_

_"How about a demonstration?" _the wolf asked, before clapping his hands together  _"Time to eat boys!"_

The camera dropped to the floor, but you could still see the girl as her eyes widen. The white towel kept her whimpering out a little, but it wasn't enough to keep Eve from shivering up. Two figures came up to the girl, but Eve's eyes were quickly covered by the teacher.

*"ARRRRRGGHHHHHHHH!"*​
The high pitch girlish scream made Eve jump but the teacher had her hands on her eyes pretty tightly. 

*"ULLLRPPP!"*​
The sound of her chocking on her own blood made Eve whimper, the great warrior of Fuzenkagure was whimpering as she heard the girls bones crushing. The sound of a crushing bones and tearing could be heard, even though she couldn't see it. Eve had a very good imagination of what was happening!

*"OH GOD! MICKEY!" *Haru screams pierced the air, *"STOP IT! PLEASE STOP IT!!!! UWAH! UWAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!"*


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 13, 2012)

*Adara Murray LT
Theme Week-Horror Event 
Training 3/4*

Adara kept running as she enters the morgue, this shocked her even for the bad side of her. There were dead people attached to the wall sewn together like someone was trying to show somebody something or to Adara it could be a warning of some kind. She went over to the sink as she set her rucksack down, she search through as she found aloe. She rubbed it on to her hands and wrapped bandages around them. She was near the sink with only a light as for no one to find her, she saw as the light gleamed that there was water flowing from the facet, and it was actual blood. Adara was not afraid of blood as she usual bleed at some point in this training session.

She was glad that she had time to think to work out the mechanics of the Lightning Ball. Adara was thinking if you had to increasing the high frequency vibrations of my chakra. Her good side was thinking it is almost the same thing of just learning Lightning Release, instead of just sending it to a straight shot to a bottle at the last minute near you finger tips try forming a shape and use the lightning release in that way, it may work out. Adara bad side was thinking we may not be friends but I want to survive I may give that a chance. Not now though, something else is coming. The zombies came busting in with their weapons groaning like they usual did.

Adara only smirked as she was half crazy anyway during this state. She put both of her hands up and tried doing the Lightning Ball to form Lightning Release into a shape this time. Adara failed as nothing happen as her hands did not set a flame this time. Zombies grabbed at here to bite her to turn her into something like them. Adara pushed all off her weight to push against the strongest zombie as everyone went tumbling on blood and slime. Adara pushed with her toes for her to go sliding away from the zombies as they were getting up as well and they were staggering after her. 

At least she had a strong stomach to not hurl from the stench on her clothes. She was not taking the chance of taking the elevator to get to the next floor; she was going to use the stairs. She ran up the stairs of how strong her legs to keep going up ward to the third of fourth floor. She did not want to be in range if someone tried to attack her. She was on the fourth floor; a sicko like doctor came up to her.

"Are you my next patient?"

"Hell no."

Adara could tell the doctor was drooling from the mouth and his eyeball was falling out of its socket. She was no sicko doctor operating on her and she was in okay shape. She felt her nose started to bleed; she needed no help to cure that. She punches the doctor several times as hard as she could for she could get to the stairs and go down again. The doctor did not persuade her thinking she was already part of the hospital anyway. She sat down on a step as she pulled out a pill to give her some energy. Adara bad side was thinking are you asleep good side, I will torture you later. The good side thought back I am wide awake, let's go.

Before going down again they were going up to the fifth level and check up there. She put her right arm up with her palm face out ward as she tries to create a lightning ball out of lightning release. She only saw a small spark but that was all. To her that was still a failure to her. Too bad she did not have a watch on her and there was no ticking clock around at all. She stood up and ran up the last stairwell. She had a bad feeling that grim reaper is going to come at her full force and this made her shiver as she did not want to die in this wack out place.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 13, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Chibi Dragon


Liquid Time - Horror event

Aokigahara - ghosthunting


Hiro, Where Are You!​
Roshi led the way into this eerie forest, the fog obscuring the vision even further than the dark overcast nightsky would've done on it's own. It was so bad that this trio of future legends were barely able to see each other and while Hiro was trying to put a brave face on..... He couldn't help but want to ask if they were getting scared now, in this darkness with all those creepy sounds from possible threats lurking perhaps only inches away. Not that he was scared! No, as a junior kage he needed to keep his troops confident and inspired.

GRAB​
A hot claw suddenly clamping down on his shoulder like a vice freaked Roshi out and it set off a chain reaction with the three that sent them all scattering in different directions. Well nobody could see it but that's what seemed to have happened. 

When the Chibi Dragon had finally stopped running, he spent the next minute chopping the air around him to check if there was a ghost that trying to pounce him and only stopped when he was absolutely sure he was in the clear. "What the Naraka just happened?" He had tried to grab Roshi's attention, unknowingly not just very sudden but also a bit too forceful due to his nerves messing with his control over that Bijuu like strength. What? You don't believe he's that strong. Just come at him bro!

"Maybe one of them got grabbed by the ghost?" His eyes went big, one of his sidekicks might be getting ghost licked right now!? Why else would Lin scream like a little girl like that suddenly...... Or was it Roshi? Couldn't have been Hiro........Right?

"Dragon chop!" He cleared the air in front of him, somehow he thought that while he may not be able to see a ghost..... He could chop one.....
Every few steps he performed an epic finisher jutsu like that, he was awesome enough to not require hand seals for this Triple S-rank jutsu.

He spent the next five minutes like that until he believed to have found a clue that could possibly sent him in the right direction. He found some tracks, and as an expert tracker he could use them to find his target. It was a small footprint, with it's size it could mean only one thing. It was Lin's with those  freakishly tiny and girlish feet of his. Actually it wasn't even a human footprint but nobody was there to correct him. He followed the tracks up until the stopped and later went over into drag marks. "A ghost must've nabbed him!?" He slapped his hands over his mouth and started running in place as panic set in. 

SLAP!​
"Get it together shinobi, these niglets are depending on you to save them!" Apparently you could also slap some sense into yourself. 

He went off in search of his missing disciple, following the drag marks while being in a state of complete focus combined with an adrenaline high. That lasted all for two minutes until he picked up on something else. 

Sniff sniff​
"Pork!" 

Drool​
This time he was actually right and he already followed his nose to a shady looking shack, which any man, woman, or child with any kind of common sense would've stayed the hell away from but Hiro didn't even notice anything and headed straight inside. He didn't even see the open door, and climbed through a kitchen window where he located the source of the smell. 

There was a pot on the fire and he wasted no time digging his paws into the burning hot stew, well he did clean his dirty hands first. By wiping them on his pants, once, not even bothering to wipe the back of his hands. Heat didn't bother Hiro, never did, and he just started chomping away. With that brain of his that could only focus on one thing at a time, he forgot all about the situation he had been in........ Nor did he notice a shadowy figure approach him from the kitchen door.

"Ain't you just scrumptious."

"I was...." A burp forced him to pause. "....Just saying that before, tell it like it is babe!" It was about 10 seconds, and 15 bites later that it dawned on him. He was not alone!

He turned around to see a menacing pair of red eyes staring right at him. 

Closeby​
"Mommy!!!!!!!!!!"

Not far from this shack, Roshi and Lin heard that cry for help. They were certain a little girl was in trouble and sped off!

In the shack of doom!​
There he was, cornered in this kitchen by a much older girl who must've been somewhere in her late teens. Hiro being the suave ladies man that he is, normally would never mind the presence of a lady but even captain oblivious here saw that something was way off. Her disheveled appearance, overgrown nails and forget the dirt and grime on her...... There was fucking blood all over her. But that wasn't even the scariest thing. 

Long blond hair, skinny physique, wearing a single sandal, a miniskirt and a bra. No top or nothing but what freaked Hiro out, besides the fact that he visually confirmed that the bloodstained bra was the only piece of underwear this girl was wearing.... No what freaked him out was a certain anomaly. 

"Scary dude in a skirt!" It had to be a dude, there were no boobs. Chicks have boobs! Anyone knew that. He tried to take off but the forest lady had grabbed him by the hair and pulled to her face. "Don't eat me tranny dude, I never eat vegetables, I'm loaded with matured (He was thinking Saturated) fats!"

Slurp!​
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" His face was soaking. "I was just licked by a ghost tranny!" Fuck, he knew what would happen if they got you. 

"It burns!"

"OOOOH!"

"OOOOOOOH!"

"WOOOOOOOOH!"

"I've got AIDS, I know it!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2012)

*The Kid
Awesome*

The jungle was blank. The night sky created a dark canopy at the roof of the forest floor. This jungle was steeped in apprehensive fear of its wicked king. The colossus slumbered under the oppressive haze of fatigue. No machine is perpetually powered even a killing machine.

Like thieves in the night they sleuthed the forest floor. The entrances into the terrain may have been resolute with flashy resolve and misplaced courage but now was the part where hardened reality began to seep in. An error of aggression here didn't just mean your life it meant the lives of those who walked this winding road with you, it meant the death of your comrade...

The Kid had the camera fastened around his neck holding it tightly against his body. He did not want the sound of it swaying or hitting against him to give them away. The foliage acted as a shrubby shroud to hide them not just from the target but the other monsters of the jungle. For The Kid having no presence was not an austere task it was quite the contrary. This is why he pushed more toward the front of the group he was harder to sense than the others. This was no jutsu this was talent. A talent that made him much more of a conventional ninja than his new comrades.

_"I'm a pirate, savvy?"_

As they surveyed the area the wonders of this jungle became apparent. Monsters from a land before time congregated in this wood. A wondrous display more fitting for a Steven Spielberg  blockbuster than for the jungles of this isle. However as carnivorous and threatening as they were the boys did not have to fear them as they're cowardice at the prospect of waking the mighty king far outweighed their brutal nature. 



*SHIFT*

Shobu stared listlessly at the camp fire in front of him. A pained expression stricken on his face. He had faith in the other boys but this entire exercise was excessive. They were young for this trial and one of them was not even a Shinobi. This mission reminded him of his villages' dark history specifically the Chuunin exam of yesteryear.

"They should be nearing the heart of the forest by now. "

Their were two others standing behind Shobu. They had just arrived but bore no killing intent toward the Chuunin.

"Sending a group of genin against _it_. It makes me feel as though in our zeal to create change we're perpetuating more of the same. I don't see why they allow those two to create situations like this. At what cost will the Black flourish? "

Shobu did not turn back to greet the two shrouded in the shadows. His eyes did not leave the flames in front of him he simply watched the embers dance in the air. Their was an uneasy air to this exchange as they did not reply to Shobu or his musings on the state of the Black. After a pause he turned back to them.

"They should be there by now...the den of Awesome Kong!"

*SHIFT*












The Kid's mouth was agape at the sight in front of him. A moment of clarity swept over him a moment in which he recognized how small he was. How precious life was and how easily it could be snuffed out. Their was no rhyme or reason to death it was just something that could happen. The being in front of him forced him to confront his own mortality head on. In front of silver maned boy was 25,000 tons of slumbering rancor. The monster had jet black fur and looked to be atleast 40 metres long. The King of the Jungle

*AWESOME KONG*



​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 13, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

 Liquid Time - Horror Event

Aokigahara

Dude looks like a lady!​*
What just touched him?! Roshi didn't stop running until he banged face first, chest following, into a tree. Grunting and now coping with an aching chest, Roshi fell and bounced solidly on his derriere. Swooning, dazed, he sat there trying to gather his thoughts while breathing so quickly that he felt as if he was hyperventilating. He thought he heard Hiro's voice, some distance away, and slowly stood to try to navigate his way through the thick fog. 

After wandering aimlessly for a while Roshi realized the inevitable happened. He got lost. His heart pumped quicker as terror filled him. Usually being lost was no problem at all. It gave him time to think. It gave him time to clear his mind and let his worries dissipate into the realization that... life at the core was surprisingly simple. The meaning of life, to him, was to live... and live you would, for better or worse, until the day you died.

It didn't matter if you were talented, or talentless. Lonely, or surrounded by friends. Popular, or hated. You were alive. This time however..? Being lost didn't give him time to think. It gave him time to fear. To fill up with complete and unadulterated dread. Time alone, wandering aimlessly, was the _last_ thing he wanted. It was now a chilling experience. He could swear that the trees were making sinister faces at him, mutating, their hideous wooden mugs snickering so merrily that it seemed as if they'd break into a moody taunting song as the fog smothered him.

Fanning his way through the fog, Roshi called out, "Hiro? Lin?"   The sound of something rustling in the bushes made him sprint away from it. As Roshi ran a vine caught his leg, and the child fell, hitting the ground chest first with a hard thud. Grunting, the wind knocked out of him, Roshi's palm pressed down and he shakily lifted himself in a slow but steady manner. That's when he heard it. A shriek. It sounded as if it came from a little girl, but he was sure it belonged to Hiro. Running, yet again, Roshi was soon panting. Not from fatigue, though, from bewildering concern. It was a ghost! It had to be a ghost!

Flash light providing limited sight, Roshi bumped against a tree as he neared what appeared to be a poorly constructed little shack in the distance. Grunting, and wincing, he pushed on. Was Hiro in there?! Lin's words bombarded his mind. _"Ghosts haunt houses!"_ Fist pumping, Roshi wore his best determined expression as he solemnly swore to himself he'd protect his friend from whatever horrific being was now torturing him mercilessly!

"HIRO!" Dashing inside, Roshi pointed, "You stupid ghost! Hashimoto Roshi is going t --"  Well, that wasn't a ghost.. or was it? It sure looked scary enough. He stood there.. trying to gather his wits.. and decide whether or not this was some supernatural threat or a woman .. or .. a man ... a .. Manwoman? A Mowan? "Stop it, Mowan! Don't touch my friend!" Screaming out his bravado, he threw numerous shuriken, each one missing and hitting random household objects, the floor, the ceiling, and walls... anything and nearly everything but the desired target. "Crap!"

The room itself seemed fairly disheveled, but this person was clearly a nurse or medical nin or something once upon a time. Well, judging by the blood stained outfit, probably a long time ago... The room was the last thought on the boy's mind, though, for the young woman seemed to be contemplating whether to kill them or something a wee bit more.. sinister. Roshi took a careful step backwards.. she was going for a weapon. "Hiro... Oh crap... Oh crap...! She's gonna kill us!!!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 14, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Aokigahara_
*Horror Theme - Liquid Time*

---

Lin scowled as he walked through the forest. What were they screaming about now? Probably a rabbit or something, but nevertheless, Lin followed the voice, navigating somewhat clumsily through the fog, hands firmly gripping his swords.

After what seemed like an eternity of tripping over rocks, and walking into trees, Lin came upon the small disheveled shack bathing under the pale moonlight and his eyes widened. The wind blew, and a high pitched creak of a door was heard, followed by another scream from within.

A ghost! Hire and Roshi were being tortured by a ghost!

Briefly, Lin contemplated running away to safety, but banished the thought with a vigorous shake of his head. Such thoughts were not befitting for the future leader of the Yao clan. He needed to take action!

Lin unsheathed his sword and held it tight in both hands, before charging into the shack and crashing through the 'window', landed steadily on the mossy floor with an uneasy creak.

The smashing of objects was ears in a nearby room and Lin chased after the sound, determined to kill the ghost (with a secondary objective in saving his friends) and ran into the room.

"Your time has come, ghost!" Lin declared, raising his sword in the air.

And then suddenly, with an explosive boom, thunder and lighting struck and briefly, for an instant lit up the dark room, revealing the 'ghost' to be...

"Argh! A tranvestite!" Lin screamed in terror, and shakily brought his sword in front of himself to defend himself.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 14, 2012)

*Retsu*
_Reverse and Wild Card?_​
A desolate mountain path, just outside of Iwagakure, lead to a spacious field filled with numerous numbers of stalagmites and rock formations, basically what one would expect from the village of stone. In this open area though a single stalagmite stood tall and proud, far larger in girth and height than any other there, causing it to be in near perfect alignment with the sun. At the feet of this structure created by nature laid a strewn of bodies, dozens upon dozens of them, stacked in one giant neat pile, with the sounds of barely audible moans coming from their person. 

A massive shadow was cast, but it wasn't from the numerous beings that lay incapacitated on the ground. The shadow belonged to a haunting figure, which mere presence could bring about awe, and silence even the most hardened veteran, the jinchuuriki of Chomei the seven tails, Retsu Wakahisa. The stoic being of perpetual silence who eyes were as lifeless as a corpse, a wandering zombie s/he was. One step forward the young shinobi dropped from atop her perch akin to a bag of rocks before hitting the ground with a resounding thud, her legs not even buckling from the impact. 

Right by the pillar and just few meager feet away from Retsu’s general location, stood her ever watchful maestro professor Rita, ever observing of her experiments capabilities. Bandages wrapped around her entire midsection like a mummy along with a very stylized eye patch in the shape of a mythological legend, a dragon, with the Iwagkaure symbol designed as its eyes. _"S/he seems to be in top form, but from what he told me there's no way that girl should've had to ability to go toe to toe with my creation? Humph, I guess I shouldn't have underestimated a Mugenshi."_ The professor pondered as she continued to observe that which years of her life had been dedicated to. The tall looming figure of the frightful jinchuuriki looked down toward one of the bodies sprawled beneath her feet, with her head slightly tilted with a look reminiscent of a quizzical dog. A man barely conscious beneath her heel, and with the last ounce of his strength held a firm grip around the ankle of the beast above him.

"Huh!?" Rita exclaimed.

Retsu stared down at the man rather intently before kneeling down to his level. He gripped at the long golden cloak he wore, hands trembling as he did so, trying desperately to pull himself up only to fall back flat on his face in vain. His failure seemed too had caught the attention of Retsu, who began to suddenly respond in the most bizarre way...by groaning. For once in her life Rita herself was particularly shocked at what was going on, as Retsu began to groan louder and louder. The fascinated jinchuuriki suddenly began kicking the man with unrestricted power. Trying to protect himself he curled up into a ball hoping to minimize the damage being done to him, but it didn't work. While doing this Retsu began to groan louder and louder as the man failed to protect himself.

_"I-is Retsu laughing at this? Is she enjoying the fact this man can't protect himself?"_ Rita pondered to herself.

"Hmm...Hmmm...Hmm...Hmm." He began to groan faster with each kick.

"Halt offspring!" Rita yelled.

"HMMM...HMMM!" The blows began to grow more ferocious as the man below her faded into complete unconsciousness.

"Stop!" Rita yelled once, but still the same response.

*"I ORDER YOU TO STOP NOW!"* The screamed echoed throughout the small mountain path; however it seemed to have done the job. Retsu had finally stopped her strange behavior and looked at Rita with anxiety in her eyes. The two locked gazes momentarily as the professor attempted to comprehend exactly what had happened and then precede to reprimand her for it; instead, before that could be done, an Iwagakure shinobi appeared before her feet. "Milady I've come to inform you that it is now time for the operation." The shinobi reported. "It's time for that already? Eh, alright, but let Iwao know I"ll be joining to.."

"Yes." With that response he was gone just as quickly as he came.

_"Luckily for me this couldn't have started at a better time."_ Rita began motioning for Retsu to move toward her direction, while at the same time waving for someone else to come out. "Offspring our mission is about to begin and so I would like to introduce your partner to you." As these words left her mouth, a boy  began to appear who looked roughly the same age as Retsu, hair as silver as forged steel with a slight hue of green and a tint of blue. His attire was almost prison like in design all the way up to the small blue and white cat that he held fondly in his hands; yet, despite his rather mystique design the most interesting thing about this young boy was the simple fact that his eyes were hidden from view behind two black straps. In Rita's mind it was almost ironic how similar both of these kids were in appearance.

"Introduce yourself." She ordered. Even though his eyes were hidden from view the young boy's posture spoke for itself, he seemed rather taken aback by her tone. 

_Sup with this broad?_

"Yo...dude, eh?" He began to start just as Retsu eyes fell down to the cat in his hands.

J_ust what the hell is...this suppose to be?_

" is the name and healing is my game guy! I also see you eyeing this pussy; you know that if you treat a pussy right it'll purr for days." Hisashi explained as he held up the small cat in Retsu's face. The much taller teenager simple continued to stare in silence at the cat in front of her. "Would you like to pet my pussy?" He asked once again. "No time for your overly used jokes Hisashi you’re moving out, now. You’re to meet your other partner at the rendezvous point in Fuzengakure." Rita held out a map she had acquired from the pocket of her jacket as she explained.

"Okay, but why us? Don't remember that being part of my initial job description."

"Iwao-sama calls you _'Iwagkaure Potentials'_ needless to say; he's taken an interest in you, weapons to further increase the might of not only Iwa, but the entire side of white. Retsu in particular is in the process of becoming the pride of this nation." Hisashi turned to look at the stoic young male besides him as Rita explained the reasoning behind sending the three of them. _"Pride of this nation huh? Let’s see if this is a tune one can dance to."_ He thought.

"Alright, but who's our partner?"

"You'll be joined by a rather violent girl of the Mugenshi, who even had enough power to stand toe to toe with this jinchuuriki, the first in your age group to do so, Tetsuya Kazama."​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 14, 2012)

*Fuzengakure*
_An Ominous Declaration!_​
In a land where trees stood tall and proud, utterly still and unmoving statues that has possibly seen much of what time has to tell. The wind whistled around trunks, disturbing the leaves of these mighty perennial plants. Luscious Green grass as far as the eye could. A very vibrant color scheme and arrangement of flora combined with the breath taking view of this mountainous along with this native fauna gave this place a feel of tranquility and beauty that could match any hidden village in the world. A place not particularly large no matter how you looked at it, but it was a place that strived on welcoming all with open arms, for once you enter this village, your entire pass was behind you, this was a place to be reborn and start anew in life.

This was Fuzengakure.

Today was just another day for its residents in this small quiet suburb, right? At least that's what one who typically goes through the motions always think. No more than a little event here and there, as long as the shinobi were around, they could wonder around like the sheep they were, unaware of everything around them, living there lives the same way day in and day out, for what did they need to worry about? As long as their leader, their Kage, and the shinobi under her control were around, it gave them a sense of security in their village, typically thinking that nothing bad would really happen as long as they were there...

Right?

Very violently and abruptly the very ground beneath Fuzen began to thrash and rumble; this immediately sent every one into an extreme panic as it could be felt throughout the entire village. The epicenter of this massive earthquake came from the very center of the village. The ground began tear open causing the numerous civilians’ around to begin scrambling for their lives, with assistance from some of the patrolling shinobi, as buildings around the area began to plummet into the abyss below. Before long a massive structure began to rise from out the pitch black hole carrying three people along with it as it slowly ascended into the sky. People below gasped and stood in awe at both the towering structure and the three people who rode atop it. This monstrous construct seemed to *tower over the entirety of Fuzen*, almost as if it attempted to touch the heaven itself.

Consequently it allowed *everyone one to see it*, no matter where they were inside the village. At the top was a simple round table where two people sat on stools, with cards thrown about the table. A green haired man with two cigarettes in his mouth, and a rifle lay across his lap, leered across the table at a woman with short black hair dressed in black. On the side of the black haired female sat the ever familiar Rita, whose seemed rather disinterested in their card game, as her face was buried inside a book. All three seemed to be utterly oblivious or just didn't care about all the commotion and damage they had just caused to the homes of the people below them. The green haired man twirled the cig around in his mouth as he continued to stare harshly at the woman in front of him."It seems we've arrived, my lord?" The woman spoke softly to the man in higher standing before her, who, in turn, didn't seem to care to much about that at the moment and kept staring directly into her face. His gazed turned from his cards, to her, back to his cards and finally back to her before finally speaking in a rather eloquent voice.

"Do you have any three's my dear?"

"Go fish."

"Dammit ! I know your cheating and I'll eventually find out how you do it!" He roared out in frustration as he stormed out of his seat and toward the edge of the platform they stood upon. Throwing his hands out to the wind, so high in the air, his coat began to flutter before spitting out one of the buds in his mouth and turned his gaze down to the people below his feet. "Fuzengakure, as you people now call yourselves, I, the Tsuchikage Iwao, declare *rightful slaughter* on your village!" Almost immediately the people down below began gasping and chattering amongst themselves at this ominous announcement, some even began to run.

"I also demand that your Kage appears before my tower! Tell her she has about..." He began playing at his wrist, make believing he had a watch attached to it before finally smiling and speaking once more.

"Tell her she has about...*three* minutes!"​
"Always the one for a grand entrance aren't you Tsuchikage-sama?"

"You know it dear, you know it."


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 14, 2012)

*Adara Murray LT
Theme Week-Horror Event 
Training 4/4*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw70E71G8Z8[/YOUTUBE]




"Kai, where in my my mind did that came from? Show yourself freak show."

Adara raised her right arm with her palm open as she let the vibrations go through her charka system as her shape the lightning release in her hand. A small ball of light form in her hand, it was a small ball of lightning. At least she had light, as there to be no sort of light a lit on the fifth floor. The grim reaper appeared from a dark corner. The ball of lightning in Adara's hand went out light a light as darkness consumed the light itself. Adara got into a fighting position as this person was going to take her life are some point to cut her life short and to see how many more days she could survive on her feet. The grim reaper did not say anything as the person only pulled the scythe from her back and attack Adara with no remorse what so ever.












To Adara this was her last chance to master the Lightning Ball, for it would paralyze this person under this costume. Adara raised both of her hands to push the vibrations through her chakra for the last time for today or it could be night right now. Adara made a large lightning ball out the lightning release and shot it at the grim reaper. The grim reaper dodges it as Adara use thunder fist on the grim reaper. The grim reaper came back with a Chidori into Adara's stomach. Adara fell to the floor as she was thinking before she blacked out, whoever this is going to kill me now in this place. Her good side was thinking not to give up, there be another day that we will continue this fight with the grim reaper. But we survive what we have till now to get stronger to face this person head on again someday.

The grim reaper pulled the hood back of the robe of the grim reapers robe. She put the scythe in the sheath on her back. She pulled out a syringe with sake in it and stabbed it into one of Adara's veins. She did not want a pissed off Adara when she wakes up, she doubt it. She picked up Adara's body as she was going to take her back to her house. She be back to help everyone clean up the mess after Adara wakes up; to her this was just another nightmare in Adara's book. Corrine was proud of Adara of mastering the Lightning release and the lightning ball. Corrine needed to get out of the grim reapers costume before Adara started to wake up, before she did not get into trouble. She had a weird feeling that the Raikage was going to find out; the only way the kage is going to know about this is when she got drunk.

In Adara's mind, it was like a hallway, with two doors mark with gothic symbols over it and the other door cover in happy bright symbols. Both of Adaa's were standing out in the hallway looking at each other. Both of them did not say anything as they enter their separate rooms or separate minds to some people of explaining when their emotions went out of wack. Everything fades to black in Adara's mind as she could not think anymore but she knows right now she was in good hands and today was not the day for her to die.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 14, 2012)

* Roshi Hashimoto

Prehistoric Island

That'll be one ticket home, please.*​
Bravery was one thing. Insanity was another thing entirely. _This _ was their mission?! He almost felt bad for not agreeing with Yosuke earlier, or not even hearing him out. Still, he was stuck now. His allies needed him to be strong, or in his case smart, and not chicken out. Kage material wouldn't back down at the sight of something like this. Sane men would, but hell, a completely sane person probably wouldn't have become a ninja knowing the type of missions they'd be tasked with in the first place.

How they proceeded was Kosuke's call. He had strategies roaming through his mind, initially clouded by fear, but not wanting to make a Hydra scenario he kept silent for now.. instead taking in their task. Not waking it was crucial. He mentally went through whatever he knew about gorillas in his mind. First, was their sense of smell. Covering themselves in a familiar odor would help whether it woke or not. Also, tricking the gorilla should it wake was his second thought. If they were genin, they probably knew henge. The problem was that a gorilla had excellent hearing, _along _with a great sense of smell. However, at the same time, they were far smaller than the average human compared to the average.. so their movements and odor might go unnoticed if stealthy enough and properly scented.

Roshi's arms crossed as he looked around.. was there something they could mask their scent with? It was the first thing he felt necessary. That, and henge, should increase their chances of not being noticed. A gorilla that size.. Roshi could only imagine the strength and more importantly the speed of it. It seemed impossible, but a beast was still a beast. They needed outwit it, not outfight it. 

With a frown, after tensing, he finally overcame his restrictive nature and spoke his concerns aloud, "..Kosuke-San. I'm no longer certain outpacing it will work. It looks fast already, and the strength of the limbs suggests greater swiftness if it pushes itself into a speed burst. The ability to make the landscape tremor, and perhaps even split with ease while pursuing us. Then there's the other creatures we could run into in the process.. considering we're in a hostile environment." 

Taking a breath, he continued, "I suggest that we block the target's line of sight should it awaken with perhaps a smoke bomb, mask our scents perhaps with the gorilla's own dung, and henge into similar vegetation or rocks while nearby a bush or a boulder.. Even if our henge isn't perfect, we should be able to hide well enough to blend in amongst the smoke and the gorilla's momentarily disoriented state should it awaken. If it wanders off thinking we fled, we can attempt to slip off and even use the clone jutsu to distract it if we're far enough away.. but if it isn't fooled.. then we immediately use a second smoke bomb, and you can shunshin away to a safe spot, use a third smoke bomb, henge, and make it follow a clone.. It would buy us time to flee while it pursues your clone. If all of that fails, and it does not follow your clone, we'll use that time to make a fair amount of distance and bait it into following us." 

He spoke it all out as it came to him. He hoped it didn't come out as rambling, as usual, but he felt the old plan wouldn't function as well after catching a mere glimpse of the fantastic beast. His thoughts spoken, he returned to breathing, resting a forearm on a knee as he eyed the Kong.. wondering if they'd survive or not. Would this be it..? He smiled at the thought of it. Only one way to find out, he concluded, before swallowing his fear. He had a back up plan, of course, he always did.. but he didn't want to express that to his allies. He only hoped they'd listen to someone like him if it came down to that.


----------



## Bringer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Kairi Hiroko*
_Theme week_[/FONT]

Kairi,quietly rolled out of her bad,fully dressed. She smiled,today she would go out and adventure,she had no time during the day. So she sacrificed some of her sleep to sneak out and adventure,she wanted to go investigate something. In konoha there has been recent reports,of a strangely large amounts of bugs in and around the village. And when kairi said lots of bugs,she meant lots of bugs.

Even if she wanted to sleep,she could not stand all these mosquitoes,and all these bugs were not the worst part. There has been missing shinobi,right when the large quantity of bugs had came out of no where. She had no idea what could it be,but she wanted to get to the bottom of it. She closed her eyes,and focused. And light emerged her hand,as her weapon courage embrace was summoned upon will.

She smiled,as she walked towards her balcony,slowly opening it. She did not want to wake anybody up,if they did they would tattle and she would most likely be watched 24/7. They may even install cameras in her room,which is why she had to be careful,as soon as she went outside,she was met by a cold breeze,which called her to hug her self as she walked into her balcony.

Kairi soon began to chatter and shiver,night time was always cold,even in Konoha. Surprisingly,there was a large quantity of bugs outside,which was very bazaar. From what Kairi knew,bugs avoided the cold and took shelter. And would only come out in the cold,if there is not enough space,maybe they were far more bugs in konoha then she thought.

Kairi looked down,the medical institute was big,and she meant really big. And she had a room on the 5th floor,she inhaled and exhaled,and jumped off the balcony,she had to maintain balance so she would land on her feet,she was falling stomach first,so she leaned backwards,returning her balance so she would land feet first,she began focusing chakra onto her feet so she could land safely into the grass. And so she did.

She landed with a thud,as her feet made contact with the ground. Luckily because she landed on the grass,it did not make a loud thud. Kairi smiled,as she jumped on top of the medical institute gates,then on top of a house,then on top of a 2 story house,and began getting higher and higher jumping into higher objects. Traveling like this would allow her to get to the village gates faster.

Doing this she got there in no time,Kairi looked in awe outside the village gates,she loved seeing the gates! It reminded her of freedom! But something was wrong,as she walked through the gates,and jumped on a tree she looked around,she did not see any animals,any wild life. Nothing except various insects out at night. Something was not right,she tightly gripped her weapon ready for anything. Suddenly she heard a voice...a whisper.

*"Come to be my children,come to our home,its time. Come."*

Kairi began to wonder if she was dreaming,as the moon lit sky was covered,covered by multiple flying insects of all kinds flying away from the village,Kairi gasped as she felt something crawling on her leg. Kairi quickly jumped to a higher tree,but it was so dark! All she could make out in the dark was there were a swarm of bugs flying somewhere to the sky. She looked at the ground,and it seemed as if it was moving,as if a large swarm of bugs completely covered the ground,they were following the flying bugs direction.

"I...I have to follow the swarm."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 14, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Horror Event

Aokigahara

"A Shinobi's life is usually pathless, see my bonds don't cut they burn to ashes."*​
Roshi just crossed his arms as Hiro talked, a blank look on his face as he stood in the background. Roshina?! He resisted the urge to gnaw on his head as he gave the woman a careful glance after. Was she possessed..? She seemed so. He couldn't help but feel as sympathetic as he felt scared. He resisted the urge to cry. Murderer? He was a murderer?! He was eager to leave, and practically scrambled out after Hiro, arms flailing. Forget the Shuriken, he'd leave 'em. What if she rose from the dead like in some horror movie?!

The three boys were lost in their own thoughts, taking from the experience what they would. In the middle of walking off, feet rustling through tufts of grass, Roshi paused. Fog..? No. It was smoke. He could smell it. Where there was smoke, there was fire. Roshi took off running in that direction, reckless as ever. Was it Koga?! They might need their help! His little arms and legs were already tired, but he couldn't let his friends perish. It didn't strike him that they weren't really _friends_, but mocking classmates. 

Finding their way back to the cabin would easier, and the light of the flames helped lead the way. Blaze crackling, the heat was intense as it leaped at Roshi, nearly licking his shirt. Wincing, and ignoring the intense heat.. Roshi stepped back.. the fire was going out.. thanks to the rain that now fell. It only made the fog thicker, but it helped combat the flames. Flashlight forgotten in their rumble with the strange tranny, it was difficult to make out much of anything. "KOGA? KAGOME?!"

That's when the thunder boomed, and the lightning flashed, revealing maimed kids. Limbs here and there.. all across the cabin's yard. Heads were missing.. bones crushed and snapped.. disfigured bodies unmistakably deceased. Roshi felt a lump catch in his throat, and his heart skipped a beat. He was sweating, and his breathing was uncontrollable. A monster did this.. not an figment of one's imagination.. the realization of just how deep of shit they'd stepped into sank in as Roshi suddenly felt ill. Deathly ill. He wanted to scream. To shriek like a baby.. but he couldn't even bring himself to breathe, much less shout. The fear in him went beyond shocking terror.. it was crippling.












He knelt down.. looking into Koga's blank eyes.. the boy's head looked as if it'd been brutally ripped off, violently disconnected from the rest of his body. Resisting the urge to vomit.. Roshi lost that battle, and stained the grass with the regurgitated release of his disgust in liquid form. Coughing vehemently, the child scrambled away from the clear signs of death. The children were running.. clearly they tried to get away... 

If Hiro or Lin were saying anything beyond that point it was lost on Roshi as the rain poured on him. He blinked back tears, so much death.. they were next... they were definitely next. He placed his palms on his face, trying not to go hysterical. Realizing he'd scooted himself onto someone's torn off hand, the boy finally snapped. Screaming, Roshi leaped to his feet, panicking, "I wanna go home.. I wanna go home.. I wanna go home!"  Roshi repeated, his palms pressing to his face. It was maddening. He was no ninja! He was fresh into the academy for goodness sake! Even then, what had brutally slaughtered their classmates with such brutal ease?! He couldn't fight such an enemy!

Yanking a kunai from his pouch, Roshi looked around, frantic, as he held the weapon poorly. Was it coming back..? Who did it..? The crazy nurse lady? "Hiro! That ladyman! It.. did this.. the.. we should.."  He rambled, the stench of death surrounding them and making him feel nauseated. Even with the rain falling to dilute the blood the foul odor of rotting bodies was overwhelming him.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2012)

*LT*
*Maybe You Have Bad Manners, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Nineteen
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Ice Cream Shop
*Difficulty*: 
High
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:
---

---

"If I think you are cute, what do you think of me?"

Amata almost choked on the icecream in his throat once those words came up. Even he would have thought it would have been pitiful if he died choking on ice cream. Thankfully Eve wasn't there to sting him about such an embarrassing moment.

"..Eh...W-well I happen to think you're very good-looking Adara-san."

He scratched his head feeling a bit embarrassed in front of the girl with the tight body suit that showed off her figure all too well. The boy quickly took another bite of the white and brown mixture to cool himself down. Although it was true Adara had quite the looks, she did have her weird moments.....

"Freeze brain, not really. I wanted to try something different than just the simple cones you can get. I am sorry, I have to go. You will never understand if I try to explain."

Like that, Amata can't help literally freeze and simply utter 'what?'. He couldn't really follow what the girl was saying because she kept on switching topics so suddenly before he could say anything. What he did manage to understand over all of that though was that she was troubled with something.

Before he can question this white-haired girl on what's wrong, she jumps from her seat and runs out of the shop. 

"H-hey!"

He called out but she didn't seem to stop. Amata looked her direction and then at the ice cream. With a sigh, he grabs the bowl of ice cream and runs out of the shop. Right afterwards someone from inside yells that he just stole one of the glass bowls that wasn't suppose to be taken. The Minami runs with a sad look on his face, knowing full well that he probably won't get away with this.

Anyways, Amata runs towards the white-haired in front.

"Adara-san! Did I do something wrong? I'm sorry if I upset you!" 

The boy apologized for whatever he did, his feet tapping against the ground constantly. Amata was use to running around this village day after day, he wasn't going to get exhausted anytime soon.Although, his eyes didn't show much enthusiasm.  ​


----------



## Chronos (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaito Ivery
_Siege of the Corrupted White Knight_​
~*~

Never have I experienced such a thrilling battle.

But this has showed me.

I can truly, never save anyone.

~*~

These words force themselves out of his breath, but a mere bluff. His feet were shaking like rattle snakes. His blood painted the rocky canvas, the morning sun was just about to rise and so it had been decided that he had been the victor. The man stared at the trembling knight, and he rose his arm, and with a simple sway the perception of a clocked man had vanish within thin air. The knight smirk started to slowly disperse from his lips and it was replaced by a certain look that  reflected his out most despair and fear. this man, it was obvious that he was not fighting at his full capacity, not only that, it seemed that the morning light was what allowed his to escape this battle, but even so... his body had sustained more than the necessary amount of damage... it was too much.

That technique... he called it Geiru. That powerful technique that harnessed the human's chakara. It was similar to Ryoji's Galick Gun, but it was a much weaker version, a much nerfed version of a beam. He could sense an abnormal power harnessing from it, but that was only because it seemed to have been used to the best of his abilities, and even that... he still lived. No, that was just a simple technique to hinder him. But nevertheless, he felt an urge to fight, he felt his body tremble and the mind get foggy, he stood from the earth he stood. A  swarm of anbu from Kiri had finally arrived after hearing the explosion.

They seemed to be speaking their own code, as if not to divulge any information, but the moment those mask turned and pierce their sight upon the young weakened knight, one started to move and placed his hand atop his shoulder. It was obvious what was gonna happen at this moment, viewing the small amount of destruction that occurred, he was not only gonna be interrogated, but for what it seemed he would need to be in a jail cell once more for the next few days.

But maybe... just maybe he could get a certain new skill through those days in the cell. What better to train along the inmates? But no... they're not gonna pair him up with the rest of the filth. 

Now... it was time. He was escorted, but he knew that in the end he would meet this "Mysterious Stranger" once again.

ARC END 

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 15, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Aokigahara Forest_
*Liquid Time - A True Shinobi*

---

Lin's eyes widened slightly at the massacre that lay before him, but for the most part, he resisted the urge to vomit. Such behaviour was unfitting for the prince of the Yao clan, and a shinobi. He was a ninja, and ninjas were supposed to be hardened. But even so...

Lin took a small breath, and bent down next to a body, holding his breath so as to not take in the stench of death. A single wiff would probably make him throw up. He carefully examined the body of Koga, and the next few corpses, before getting up.

"Hiro! That ladyman! It.. did this.. the.. we should.."

"Nah," Lin shook his head. "I doubt it. Those freaks weren't strong enough for this kinda thing, and I doubt they'd brutally kill people like this. They wanted to keep us around for...stuff, remember?"

Lin instinctively clenched at the memory of the transvestites. That was an awful experience.

Slowly, he walked out of the run down cabin, and into the dark rain as it fell from the sky and smashed heavily and rapidly against the Earth. Then suddenly, realization hit him. He knew what it was that killed these guys. Taking out his belt, he tied it around his chest and sheathed the sword on his back for effect, if anything.

He coughed from the coldness of the rain, but managed to mask it as a simple cough instead, and turned around to slowly face his travel companions with a grim look on his face. "Think about it. Remember what I said before? Ghosts only haunt houses, right? And this is a house, which means..." He took a pause for dramatic effect, and as if responding to his whim, the heavens roared and another flash of lightning lit up the area. "There's a ghost among us."

Lin walked back into the cabin again and dipped his index finger in a fresh pool of blood. "I saw this on television once. I'm going to exorcise this place!" He smirked with grim determination, and began to draw doodles on the blood splattered walls of the dark cabin until all four walls of the room was filled with sigils and other assorted seals.

"*Fglkasghajkshgjakshgjkashgjkasutyuihjk~*" Lin chanted, raising his arms up in the air and then shut his eyes. "*Gjkrfaltnanguiotuaiouioa...aaaaaalllllll!*"

A momentary pause followed, and soon after another round of thunder cackled in the distant sky. "See? This place is ghost free now!" He grinned.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama*

Dodge...

Zenki answered Tetsuya's questions without really answering them at all. He may not have seemed like the brightest crayon in the box but he had a way of being accidentally intelligent. It was annoying in this particular situation and if not for her  injuries she would have probably killed him for being coy. However it dawned on her not all combat was facilitated physically there was very much a mental component. She just needed to adjust her approach in regards to this simpleton.

"So you're getting all of this for your mom aren't you? Where are you and your mom from? Konoha? You have that kind of look."

Tetsuya beamed with serpentine charm, her signature close eyed grin plastered across her countenance. As she waited on an answer she began to feel something. 

*Kukuku*

They were not alone. They had been followed to her home. Thats right this was her home. Not some street corner or a public place. HOME. This was the ultimate disrespect to The Best In The World. An inner fire began to stoke inside of Tetsuya and soon this fire turned to a full on blaze. Her killing intent ran wild creating an oppressive darkness.

"Zenki before you answer that question, and you will answer, I have to go check on our guest."

Even with her injuries the Viper could access a portion of her patented speed. She flitted from the kitchen to the corridor where HRG had been. Had been was the operative phrase no one was out there. She opened the door of the kitchen to see a lithe man with an unkempt appearance and horn rimmed glasses sitting lazy boy style with his feet on the table. There was only two ways to enter the kitchen but the other path was too far away. The Voices told her he was out there so this all begged the question how  had he gotten by her?



"Your pretty quick considering your injuries Win...chan."

He accented the end of his phrasing of her name as if he were about to utter her full name. The man with Horn Rimmed Glasses had what one could call a gentle smooth voice. It was like velvet. A smarmy smile crossed his lips as Tetsuya could not wipe the shock from her face. The answer of how he could get past her was quite obvious. He was even faster..

"Not as fast as me though. Considering your profile that must be quite a blow. I mean how can the Best in the World be bested two times in a row?"

Lasers threatened to burst forth from the Viper's eyes and burn this bespectacled intruder to a crisp. Her hateful glare was rebuked with a rather ambivalent smile. Oh how that smile made her blood boil. You shouldn't hit a man with glasses but she would make an exception for this smug bastard.

"Zenki is it? Do you know how much trouble you've gotten Win-chan in? They might lock her up and throw away the key if I tell on her."

*If?*

It was an if? The phrasing was purposeful and it led Tetsuya to wonder just what this guy was playing at. 

"My father always told me not to look a gift snake in the mouth.  Well its really horse but snake seems more fitting considering what you like to call yourself. I digress..."

He took a pause at this moment as an aura formed around him. What it lacked in dark rage it more than made up in spades with evil malevolence. The taint of such an aura was absolutely pungent.

"So Zenki why don't you answer Win-chan's question? Where are you from?"​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 15, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara ran into Amata as they crash to the floor she landed on top of him as the ice cream spilled on both of them. She guessed that was a bit klutzy or he wanted her to stop running. Amata did come after her; she got off of him as she sat on the ground next to him helping him sit in a sitting position. She did hold Amata an expiation why she ran out of the ice cream shop. She sighed hoping Amata does not think of her of a phycopath or out of her mind, she started to blush as her white hair hide her red eyes.

"You may not believe me at all, but here it goes. I have two personalities and two separate minds. What you are looking at right now is the good side of me, you do not want wish to meet the bad side of me. The only way for her to come out is drinking alcohol. There are times when the mind is weaken or gets bored she tried to weaken or cause trouble through the good side of the mind. Now you are thinking I am crazy, but it is true. Let's go get some sake, for you to meet my other side."

Adara good side was thinking to the bad side don't hurt him, but you can say whatever you want. The bad side agreed if they end up drinking any sake later with Amata. She guesses they could go find a hot spring to clean up from the sticky ice cream all over them. She stood up and kneels down for Amata to grab her hand and stand up himself. She shook off what her bad side though and shows her what could happen when she was alone with a guy. She was alone with guys before they found out she was one of those weird types of girls. Adara wonder how many types of girls are there. It did not matter with her as she did not want to change who she was.

"I don't like talking about my problems because it is confusing for someone to understand and I did not want to ruin someone else life. There is why I have no friends set for the animals; at least they are friendly to me. I am talking too much about my problems anyway; you have troubles of your own, so don't worry about mine."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 15, 2012)

Hiro Yagami

Liquid Time - Horror Event

Aokigahara

Ninvengers

"See? This place is ghost free now!" He grinned.

SMACK​
He held  back but he backhanded Lin across the cheek, the situation called for it,

Hiro had a rare serious expression on his face, at this his foolishness or fear wasn't affecting him. No, with an angry glare he had resolved to set things right. "What are you grinning about? we're kneedeep in massacred leaf nin!"

Oh shit, you just knew things were bad when Hiro was the voice of reason."They might've been assholes but they were our brothers, don't dance around like a fool." 

Hiro turned to Roshi. "We need to do something about this, we should've burned the crazy molester chick.........We need to go back!" He took off, wrecked with guilt. If it had been her, he would be responsible.......


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 15, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Aokigahara Forest_
*Liquid Time - A True Shinobi*

---

It took Lin a few seconds to process what just happened. When he realized that Hiro had just hit him across the face, and actually _held back_, Lin fumed and ran off after him, into the rain.

He was always the fastest in his class, so catching up to the moron was no problem whatsoever. Soon after he set off, Lin saw the ever familiar shape of Hiro in the distance, drenched in rain and shrouded by the fog that seemed to still envelope the forest.

Quickly, he darted off to Hiro with a shunshin, and upon nearing his back, reached out a hand to grab Hiro's shoulder an flipped over, so as to not crash into him, and threw him on the ground immediately after. Knowing Hiro, he'd probably attempt to fight back, so he appropriately pinned him down with some kunai.

"*Are you an idiot?!*" Lin roared. "What kind of shinobi _are you_, dammit?! Think about this logically before you rush off on your own, and leave Roshi and I by ourselves, which is what got Koga and the others killed. Look atthe facts, you moron; it can't _possibly_ be those freaks from earlier. We saw you knock 'em out and then we headed straight back to the cabin!"

Lin took a deep breath. "So unless they instantly became conscious again, and got there before us somehow, it ain't possible! Even if they did, they still would have taken time to kill all those people! Do you not get it? _They were killed while we were at that house._"

Lin forced himself to calm down slightly and got up, dusting himself off. "If you continued running, it's very likely all three of us would have been killed. You, while you were an alone and open target. And Roshi and I, while we sat unaware in the cabin."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 16, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Horror Event - Liquid Time

Aokigahara Forest

Separation Anxiety*​
When he finally caught up, tuckered now, Roshi eyed his friends stirring what looked like to be sparks of heated discussion that could soon lead to violence. At first he watched, for a while, hearing Lin out. His words made sense.. and he tensed before stating, "Lin-San, we don't know if that ladyman had allies though... it could've sent someone before we got there..."

Looking ahead in the distance, he looked troubled. "I'm gonna look for clues in her place.." He was no ninja. Not yet. Even then, after the result from sparring and projectile usage he was completely talentless. That wouldn't stop him. He didn't fear a person.. and if Lin and Hiro were with him, he was sure he'd be fine. Fists balled, Roshi said, "..I don't wanna die, but..I gotta know.."

Walking ahead, at a pace the others could keep up with, he walked deeper into the fog. They didn't need to get far to see the misfortune of the target he was seeking. She was mutilated too. The body had been thrashed, and struck so hard that holes were punched through it. He covered his mouth, resisting the urge to lose whatever else his stomach was carrying. Another gruesome demise to add to the list. A body that was effectively beaten until it resembled Swiss cheese. The brute power the killer was capable of using sent chills down Roshi's spine...

He slowly turned to face Hiro and Lin.. the discovery filling him, and he was sure, them.. with confusion. It seemed Lin was right, but if this wasn't the killer, then who..? 












It was incredibly silent the moment before shit hit the fan. Before Roshi had time to think, whooshing at an alarming speed by his head was an entire uprooted tree. As it blew by his face so fast that Roshi didn't have the good sense to blink, dodge, or even move.. the sheer shock of the awe inspiring feat dazing him. 

Hands sweeping up, an instinctive after thought of the death he narrowly avoided, Roshi's arms were locked in a blocking motion long after the damage would've been done. The hurtled tree banged violently against a set behind the trio, making the sound of colliding bark echo throughout Aokigahara's foggy depths.

Panic filled Roshi, as he backed up slowly, immediately losing his nerve. Something was there.. it was now with them. Up ahead.. he saw it stumbling and walking.. a silhouette, at first.. of a horrifying humanoid. Still, it had an outline similar to a rat.. with longer arms dangling to help it shift between a four footed approach and a bi pedal clumsy, hobbling gait. 

He still couldn't make out its shape, but the combination of a beastly roar, a man's gut wrenching cry, and a shrill shriek carried through the forest at a dominating volume. Roshi's hands slapped to his ears, the sound piercing, and maddening.. especially to be up so close. It almost felt as if it'd carry on for miles as it completely rippled through his insides. "H-Hiro..! Lin..! Run!" Roshi offered, recklessly spreading his arms in an attempt to sacrifice himself for his friends as the lumbering monstrosity emerged from the fog at a dazzling pace.

Terrified, but with actions suggesting fearlessness, Roshi shut his eyes to prepare himself for his fate. If Hiro or Lin intended to rescue him from his sacrificial whim, it'd be far too late. The only thing that helped Roshi survive was taking a scarce amount of the blow their looming assailant intended to dish out. Still, even that brushing wallop was enough to crack several of Roshi's ribs, nearly shattering his ribcage as his back smacked solidly against one of the trees with a jarring thwack. Gargling out blood, Roshi collapsed to the forest floor with a simple limp thud, unmoving.

Out of an eagerness to obliterate the other boys at once in a pain driven haze, their hideous stalker narrowly struck Roshi, but deemed that enough. The gas from its mouth had already entered Roshi through the nose, and began to distort reality.. trapping his mind in a chilling genjutsu. The effects were strong, and would impact him as soon as he shook off his dazed state. For him.. the nightmares were just beginning.. faintly, in the background.. he could hear the creature rushing at Hiro and Lin.. the final speck of reality he'd have.. before the insanity set in.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

HOOO... it may be just me but this is startin?to feel weird, what?s up with tha interrogation? shit, don?t tell me I just did what I wasn?t supposed to do. Before I could say anything to change the topic of our conversation, Tetsuya-chan just went over to tha corridor saying somethin? about a guest. It may be just me but I saw a weird shadow entering and...Oh, shit! when did he enter? I mean that was too fast, damn so this guy was the one? yeah the dude sitting here as if it were his house.

My eyes got fixed in this new pal, actually he looked like a funny dude. His hair, clothes and over all those weird glasses that made me want to laugh as hard as possible. I just shut mah mouth hearing?how he was going ?bout being faster than this red-eyed gal and saying some other stuff that honestly I didn?t really consider important. With his words, the atmosphere got kinda tense, ya know as if she wanted to kill this black-haired guy.

Then he placed his attention on me, he was saying a few stuff about Win-chan getting in troubles cause of me...What was that?! Blackmailing?! was this his way of sayin?hello? man, these peeps from Iwa are all weirdos for sure!

" Mmmm...this, can I go- "

The dude interrupted me but not with his words but with the aura emanating from his body, it was like mah sense of danger suddenly awakened from a fourteen years nap. It was not cool, i mean I wasn?t scared but pal, I don?t remember having to raise mah guard just cause a stranger looked dangerous, ever. What came from his mouth was tha same as Tetsuya, the place I came from. As ya see I could just say that I?m indeed from Konoha just like she asked...or I could say the truth and feel a lil more at ease but most likely that was not a good option.

As ya may be thinkin?now, I went through the difficult way...elaborate a small and not really imaginative lie.

" Yeah ya see, bro. I?m from Konoha! Well, not exactly from Konoha but mah home is in that middle of forest just a few minutes from tha village. " 

That was mah statement, I said it naturally as if lying were a common thingy for me; not that i was lying at all though, after all, I was born there...Damn,  I just hope he is naive enough to believe tha crap I just threw at him.​


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Nagisa _

*"GIVE IT TO ME!"*

The man rushed at Eve, his arms reached out to the sliver packet that was filled with pills as he ran at full speed at the girl. Eve felt her knees tighten as she prepared herself for a fight. Eve curled her hand into a tight fist as she positioned it behind her. It was something about running away that Eve didn't like nor actually sitting there and taking a punch. 

So if anyone wants to fight Eve, she was never going to hold back...

All her strength and everything she knew would be thrown into a single punch, and she would never give up even if it kills her.

The man stepped into Eve area, it was where no matter what she would be able to punch him and if one fist missed then the other one would be right there, but there was no need for that tonight. Eve fist slammed into the man face, Eve could feel the man nose crack from underneath the force of her fist...

She smirked...

She won~

The man flew back with a great force that he slammed into the brick wall; Eve smirked as the man lay knocked out before her. If its one thing that Eve took pride in it was strength, with her strength everyone will end up submitting to the young girl. 

"Shit!" Eve cursed as she slammed her forehead with the palm of her hand, "I promised Nagisa no more alley fights!"

And then the second realization

*"DOUBLE FUCKING SHIT!"*

She was late coming home!

*"IF I EVER SEE YOU AGAIN OLD MAN, I'LL PERSONALLY ESCORT YOU TO YOUR GRAVE!"*

Eve yelled as she ran off as fast as she could to the Fennikkusu manor, or as Eve called it her personal prison.
-----
_Eve Minami
Liquid Time Event Theme Week: Horror
Hopeless Lane
Chapter Four: Good Teacher_

The sound of crushing bones and the sound of the girl choking on her own blood was something that was all too new to the kids in the room. All of them were shivering except for those that took it the best they can, Eve wasn't one of them even though the teacher had her hands on her eyes. Something about covering her eyes made Eve mind run wild with possibilities of things that was happening to that poor girl. 

_"Well now,  I hope you enjoy the show, in a few seconds the door is going to open and the games will begin." _the wolf said,_ "Just so you know, there is only going to be one winner of this game that get's to keep his or her life..."_

Brit removed her hands from Eve eye's, Eve looked around to see the fear planted around everyone face, there were no more stone cold expressions it was pure and utter horror. The tv clicked off and then the door to the room open automatically, everyone paused for a minute, was it really safe to go out there and risk their lives, or maybe there was a chance.

"Mickey... We aren't going to die are we?" Haru asked, her eyes and nose a bright red, "We aren't going to die right?! You aren't going to allow them to kill us!"

"Ssshh Haru, I am the top in my class nothing is going to happen." Mickey said cooing her sister, "Nothing going to happen to us."

It sounded like she was trying to convince herself too, but Eve didn't say anything everyone was scared. Even Eve didn't know what was going to happen when they were there, but it was apparent that the people that capture them had no attention of letting them all live.

There was a loud clap that made them all jump...

"As the adult in the group, I will make sure we all get out of here safely!" Brit said, "It's my duty as a teacher to make sure young ones report safely to their parents."

Brit was scared too, but she couldn't let the young ones see her with fear stricken in her eyes. She was a teacher, not because she didn't want to go to the front line but because she loved kids. Brit wanted to be like her old teacher, he was very open with his kids and everyone loved him, including Brit herself.

So no matter what the condition was, kids came first in Brits mind...

It was the making of a good teacher...

"I am a top class ninja teacher, so you guys are safe with me!" she said, "So don't worry about a thing, you all will return safely~"

For some reason, it won over most of the kids, making them feel like she was actually going to protect them...

Like they were actually going to get out of here alive....


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 17, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Chibi Dragon

Horror Event - Liquid Time

Aokigahara Forest

I heard what you did tonight? Wait what?​
Roshi broke up the fight and rallied Hiro and Dragonettes, taking a deep breath to steel his nerve Hiro only nodded at Roshi's words. They mirrored his thoughts exactly. Fright, anger, guilt and much more were going through him at the moment but he just needed to know. Was it his fault that all kids died?

As they moved on they soon stumbled upon a clue that only raised more questions, it was the crazy molester chick who was no better off than Koga and Dragonistas. They weren't even given the chance to cringe and puke at the sight of this carnage as they were attacked from the darkness. 

A three whizzed past Roshi's face, with only inches to spare and a freakish manbeast attack the housewife of this chibi family and with a sickening crunch batted him away. Hiro could only stare blankly at the bloody form as the monster went after the cool older brother/epic dad figure of this chibi family first, opposed to the creepy uncle of this chibi family.

Fear had locked up all oh his muscles and he was a sitting dragon for the beast who grabbed by the shoulder. His shoulder withstood the pressure as well as Hiro's ribs, the sounds of breaking bones were quickly followed by a scream of intense agony. The beast stared menacingly at Hiro from close by as it pulled him close and seemed to struggle immensely with making the choice to eat him or......Bang him? Ew....... Damn that reality defying sex appeal, it was not easy being treated as a piece of jailbait piece of ass everywhere that he went. He had feelings you know! Is it so much to ask to be treated with some respect? Huh?! Perverted sons of bitches! The whole lot of them!He should tear their dicks off and finger the holes that are left behind! Wait what? Where did that come from? Oh right! Crazy molester chicks aren't good influences on chibi dragons.

_Focus you idiot!_

Stay outta my head you pervert! Ok so where was I again?...... Oh fuck, I was getting galvanized?! Did I spell that right? You know where butt stuff happens to you, usually against your will? 

_Sodomy you idiot!_
_
What the fuck did I just say to you! Stay outta my head! Spell checking mothafucka! Yeah, I just went there. What you wanna do?_

It was actually the monster that snapped him out of this world record attempt at highly unusually timed foolishness. The gas he breathed out into Hiro's face sent the chibi into a coughing fit before he was discarded like a a Hiro after a Lucia or a Eve had their evil twisted way with his poor virginal essence. 

_That doesn't even make sense....Virginal Essence? Really? What the hell have you been smoking?
_
_Crazy monster poison! Keep up dude!_

If you think that was weird, wait until you see what comes next.


----------



## Kei (Aug 18, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Family _

The Fennikkusu compound was a big and red household, a bunch of households connected to one another. It was said it held the same majestic feel to it, like the Hyuuga compound in Konaha. The Fennikkusu pride themselves at being the best maybe that is what made this place into such a prison cell. There were a few that actually cared about you and then there were the people that only wanted to see you at your best. 

And be damned if they saw you fall...

Eve stopped in her tracks as she got to the huge compound, it was really beautiful with golden trimming around and a huge phoenix planted right in the middle of the entrance. This was the Fennikkusu clan and they were a huge influence in Fuzenkagure, which rest on all the shoulders that resided here...

Eve walked her way in, the servants greeted her and she greeted them back...

"It's good to see that you don't let your position affect how you treat people, it is an admirable trait in a woman." a deep voice said, "But I will wish that you will learn how to come home at an appropriate time..."

Eve turned around to see a big man, muscles bulged everywhere and the man small head carried a growing mustache. This man was the head of the Fennikkusu clan, and one of the generals that taught the front liners. Front liners were people who volunteered to go out in the front line of battle; they were the match that starts a raging forest fire. 

As the man who held the title as leader and teacher....

He also held the title of father...

"Forgive me father, I was dealing with some business and I forgot how much time had passed." Eve said, her eyes positioned on the ground like it is the only thing that her eyes could distinguish when she was with her father...

"Take a lesson from your brother." her father began, "He came home not to early nor late..."

Eve nodded her head... 

"Yes father, I will try harder..."

The only thing she does do...

"Good, come with me there is a meeting that you should be present in...Your brother will be beckon later."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 18, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Aokigahara Forest_
*Liquid Time - The Looming Dark Threat*

---

Lin took out his sword and gripped it tightly. He narrowed his eyes and leaped up to the top of a tree and looked out. If the thing wanted to attack him here, he'd have to get up too, which would mean there would be no trees or fog masking his movements. 

So he was right.

It wasn't the transvestite woman they'd met inside the abandoned house, it was someone else. Some_thing_ else. What ever this thing was, it certainly was no human.

None of that mattered to Lin right now, though. The important thing was that this thing was a threat - an enemy, and he'd hurt his friends. He was the only one it hadn't nailed yet, and therefore he was the only one that could stop it. And kill it.

As both a man, and a shinobi, it was his job to exterminate this thing.

_Huff...

_He could hear faint, but prominent breathing in the distance. A small but terrible voice hidden somewhere within the trees, shrouded by the thick fog that seemed to envelop the entire forest. A small shiver ran up Lin's spine from the sudden dip in temperature and maybe, from fear, and from the corner of his eye...

A dark shape flew towards him, capitalizing on the moment of weakness displayed by Lin and reached out to slash him with his claw, but Lin managed to react in time, blocking the attack with his sword. "You're...not getting me that easily, monster." Lin grinned.

He placed his other hand on the sword and tried to push, but to no avail. His assaulter was physically stronger, and there was not enough room on the tree to push. Lin grimaced, there was only one option left, then. 

Jumping off the tree, Lin retreated back onto the ground and prepared to retreat and fight him through stealth, but...to no avail. The monster was already flying towards him, having jumped off the tree as well. Lin raised his sword to parry but the monster was faster than he, and ducked under it, before slashing Lin's stomach and kicking him into a tree.

Lin screamed in pain as he crashed against the tree, and tried to reach for a kunai to defend himself with, but already his vision was fading, and his arms were losing strength. 

And soon...

Darkness.


----------



## Kei (Aug 18, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Family_

Eve is the second child of Amagi and Ichi Fennikkusu, she is the youngest as the one that was second after her brother, but it is not only the few seconds that kept her from claiming the position of head, it was something else. No matter how much time pass, the Fennikkusu will forever hold on to their pride.

It was what kept them in power and what makes them majestic as a clan. 

The Fennikkusu will always be the pillar of strength for Fuzenkagure, the clan that mothered Fuzenkagure to what it is now was much more than just a clan. It was the rock that kept it grounded, and when the uprising began Fuzenkagure turned to the Fennikkusu clan and made Eve's uncle their representative...

For a bunch a missing ninja's looking for a place called home, they did a really good job.

"The meeting will now commence..." an old crack voice, it was Eve's great grandpa, and to his right was his grandson and her father, Ichi, and to his left was his actual son and Eve's grandpa, Arcane. The position is simple for clan meetings, the oldest leader will sit at front and his left and right will be his son and his son's son. And as the line goes down, it will be high uncle and aunts, and then the youngest.

But today was special...

Eve sat in the middle of the huge square...

"I always wondered what happened to the young girl with that pretty long hair and those big blue eyes, that was always scared of bugs and would scream 'great grandpa, great grandpa kill it'. What happened my darling Eve?" He asked

Her great grandpa always knew how to hit her right in the heart, Eve hands clutched into a fist while on her thighs. She began to look down as she answered him...

"I wanted to be seen as a future heir to this clan and not as a young girl." Eve said, "If my sex hinders me from taking the position then I throw it away and take on an identity for my own."

"Throw your sex away?" Arcane questioned out loud, "You was born a female and you will die a female, there is no way to change that."

"Father, let Eve explain." Ichi said before turning to Eve, "Go on Eve, explain to us..."

Eve didn't like being put on the spot light, but she knew that if she kept looking away from her great grandfather then it would not help her in any way. If she was going to make a fool out of herself then she better do it with pride. Eve looked directly at her grandfather...

"If being a female means having long hair, I will cut it, if it means that I must have a chest then I will crush it, and if it means that I have to wear dresses and makeup then I will burn them." Eve said, "I will take up an identity as a boy if that means I could be considered head."

"So you will throw away what makes you, you for a position?" Her grandfather questions her, "You must forget that the one that brought us power was a female herself, women in this clan are held in great respect and are treated with the up most care and you wish to throw it away?"

"You and your brother carry the blood of the phoenix in you, with your red hair and blue eyes, sex does not matter to us but the person that is leading matters. And for you to willingly say you will throw out what makes you different from your brother, shows how ignorant and childish you are to the matter at hand..."

Eve took in a sharp breath before bowing down, 

"Forgive me grandfather..."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 18, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Horror Event

Aokigahara Forest

Your own worst enemy​*
Roshi woke with a shiver, eyes parting fully open. His movements, however, were far more sluggish. Standing, he placed a hand on a tree, panting as his chest ached terribly. Ribs were sticking out of his chest and he was bleeding steadily.. the flowing sticky red liquid resembled a never ending waterfall, splashing steadily upon the grass below. _How am I even alive? _

He began walking forward, ignoring the physical abnormality for now. "Hello..?" He called out, wandering through the fog with slow shuffling steps. "Hiro..? Li-" Pausing, before he could finish Roshi felt the sudden urge to vomit. He clasped a hand to his mouth, expecting more of the chunky barf to free itself. Instead of what he was anticipating, Roshi saw and felt warm blood spill through his fingers, staining them and his chin with a steady flow. 

"What's happening to me..?"  Roshi wondered aloud, coughing vehemently as he pressed a hand to a tree to steady himself. Confusion was followed by alarm when Roshi felt the bark beneath his palm rippling, before the tree laughed at the terrified youth. Panicking, Roshi yanked his hand back he could be bitten, only to trip over a vine, which sent him crashing onto his back.

Scrambling to his feet now, Roshi ran, randomly jerking himself into a different direction as the trees took turns laughing at him, their voices combining to unite in raucous laughter. Confused, Roshi tried to make sense of things, but the only grew more bizarre from there. Crows perched atop a tree branch, watching him in an almost quizzical manner, took flight. He backed away cautiously, before flailing his hands at the flock of dark birds, a random "caw!" escaping them as they pecked at him relentlessly.

Ducking, bobbing, and weaving Roshi struggled to survive the chaotic assault. He felt one of them sink their beak into his eye, clamp down and wiggling furiously, until the soft eyeball was brutally snatched out of the socket. Screaming in agony, Roshi clamped a hand to the damaged eye, and swatted at them, simply turning and running for it.

Panting, and not knowing why exactly he hadn't died by now, Roshi screamed for anyone, everyone he knew. He only met darkness or laughing trees as he dove in and out of clouds of fog. He paused, finally, by the edge of a cliff.. and looked over his shoulder. The trees were gaining on him, the ground seeming to flow forward to carry them ahead. Roshi threw his arms up, attempting to shield himself from the painful demise to come. Two branches, one from ahead and the other behind slammed into his lower back and face with remarkable force and speed, the branches completely annihilating his upper body.

Screaming in terror Roshi popped up, rolling over in a panic. He was.. alive? Facing the night sky.. and the area around him.. nothing seemed to change. Roshi groaned in pain as he stood.. and wandered forward.. He couldn't help but wonder if Lin and Hiro escaped. In the distance he could make out the mutated rat. It was hunched over, and busy doing something. His first instinct was to run.. until he saw a leg being tossed. A familiar leg. "No!"  Roshi screamed. Foolishly brave, he started running forward with a thin branch. Smacking it across the back of the monster's head, it turned slowly.. eyes glowing an eerie shade of red in the night.

He was terrified, but Roshi refused to submit. He struck it again, but in turn, his face was grabbed. Was this it..? He could feel the pressure in his head giving way. His skull cracking.. bit by bit. Swatting at his hands as blood ran down his face and hair, one final squish, and a combination of bone, blood, and brain splattered in several directions. 

As he woke, again, this time on the flat of his back..  A hand to his chest.. Roshi wondered if again.. this was another nightmare. They seemed to keep happening.. and grew more chaotic each time. He stood and ran, finding his flash light on the forest ground. Everything seemed normal, finally. The coldness felt legit. Everything screamed normality. He was finally free... 

Roshi ran ahead, careful to keep an eye out for any path that the monster may have ventured down. Eventually he arrived at the cabin.. and his hands dropped to his knees. His lungs were burning, and he graciously wolfed down air, even if it made his chest ache.. the pain was finally numbing instead of intense and pulsating. 

"Guys..?" Roshi called out. Had they buried the bodies of their fallen allies..? Not a single one was present. None of the torn limbs.. none of the ripped up bodies.. nothing. Roshi heard the crack of a twig, and gave a startled jolt. He was almost more frustrated than afraid at this point. How many times could he possibly die in one night?! Head shifting, he spotted the shuffling march of the undead.. groaning.. grunting..and reaching for him as if wishing to offer a loving embrace when the malice emanating from the corpses suggested anything but.

Roshi ran into the cabin and slammed the door shut, attempting to press his shoulder against it to halt their advanced. The door shook from a deafening bang, and a decaying arm punched clean through the wall nearby it. Roshi backed away from the door, hands holding it shut as they continued to break through it, bit by bit. He plotted running, by an icy cold hand gripped his right ankle, squeezing it with a crushing grip. "Argh!" Roshi screamed, his head jerking backwards as he tried to free himself.

It was too late, they crashed through the window, shards of glass shattering against the creaky floor boards. Roshi fought them off, as the undead began clutching his shirt, ripping at him, gap toothed snarls visible until they bit a solid chunk out of him. Roshi struggled, falling as a dog pile of the zombies floored him, and chomped bits out of his body as he struggled in vain, eventually succumbing to the pain... to lifelessness... he couldn't escape.. he couldn't fight... his will was finally beginning to snap as his eyelids drifted shut in complete acceptance of his cruel fate. 

In the midst of being devoured he suddenly felt energized, eyes popping open. His eyes took on a yellowish glow. Weakly.. he sat up.. the side of his head thudding softly against a tree with a light thunk. Everything ached.. was this a dream.. or reality..? Was he dead? He didn't know anymore.. and so, there Roshi sat.. collecting his thoughts.. and preparing for yet another ill fated conclusion on one of his many trips to locate his missing friends...


----------



## Kei (Aug 18, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Family_

Ignorant and childish

The words cut her like a knife, painfully and slowly craving themselves in her heart. Words do not mean much to Eve, but she knew when they were serious. It was when they were serious that made her fluster and wavier. Tonight she disappointed her grandfather in the worst way possible, and the fact that she knew she made a mistake in front of him was the ultimate breaking point.

"Look at me Eve..." her great grandfather commanded, Eve looked up with out hesitation, "Your brother is weak, but he is kind and patient, while you are strong, but hot headed."

Eve took in every word, and she knew what he meant without having him have to continue. Amata is easily likeable and his nature will be able to nurture many future generations, he didn't rush head strong into battle like Eve does and he carefully plans things unlike Eve. So in short, the elders would rather have a patient and kind leader then someone who will potentially lead them to trouble.

"Do you understand Eve?" her great grandfather asked

"I do..." Eve nodded, "I will honor your wishes grandfather and take an example from my elder brother."

"Good, Arcane your grandson has much potential just like your granddaughter so teach them well." her great grandfather said, "Ichi, you have two beautiful children and the history of the love that blossom 12,000 years age is present in them."

"It is good that Amata is considered being head," Arcane said, "My grandson may be weak and he may be fickle, but he underneath I know he carries the blood of his ancestors."

Was this all to the meeting? Eve being put on blast and then make her feel bad because she wasn't the calm and considerate brother. Eve wants became to long for her to write down in a list, it might take her years for her to get all of them out in words. 

And for the rest of the meeting, Eve sat with her hands on her lap and staring straight at the wall. Inside she was tearing up, but what was the point of actually crying and arguing with them it would only further justify them calling her a child.

So she just sat and listen...

Like she always did...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 18, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Aokigahara Forest_
*Liquid Time - Fear*

---

Lin awoke with a pain from his stomach, and very sore arms. Wearily, he got up and his vision, still slightly blurred, slowly came back, clarity returning to his sight. He looked down and immediately looked away again. His stomach was mangled up, and bleeding pretty heavily. But there was no pain at all. "This is weird..."

And then for the first time, Lin looked at his surroundings, and a small gasp escaped him. He was in Konoha, but...it was all on fire. Familiar buildings burning intensely in hot fires, and smoke filled the air. 

He heard screaming, and he ran. What he saw when he got there, however, was an image that would forever engrave itself in Lin's mind...

A small girl, about his age. Petite, with black hair and green eyes, facing against some kind of...ghost looking figure, with claws. He ran in onto the scene just as the ghost pinned the girl down, and as it opened it's mouth slowly, revealing a set of sharp, black teeth, before proceeding to bite down onto the girl's skull, crushing it instantly...

Fear lanced through Lin, and he stood paralyzed, as the creature continued to brutally tear apart it's victim before devouring it whole. It looked up, gazing into the black sky for a while and a terrible moment of silence followed, before it turned it's head and set it's gaze towards Lin.

His entire body went numb with fear, and his heart was thumping so hard he felt it nearly smash through his rib. He was terrified beyond belief.

But then it came.

With a sudden rumbling, all of Konoha shook with a mighty shake, and the ground below Lin begun to collapse and split open, revealing total darkness. Houses and buildings fell into the endless abyss below, and Lin ran as fast as he could, avoiding the cracks in the ground as much as he could.

Fate, however was not on his side this time. As Lin ran in his panicked state, he failed to see a new crack quietly emerge in front of him. He stepped on it, and the ground below him crumbled and split, revealing the same pitch darkness as before.

Falling...

Falling...

Falling...

Lin had been falling for what felt like an eternity now. Motion-less, and unable to move, he was helpless as the sensation of darkness overwhelmed him. He could see nothing, but he could hear perfectly the sound of air rushing through his ears, a distant roar,  a growl, and a small hiss.

He felt strange after that. A strange sensation flooded over his body and he no longer felt cold, or numb. He felt...ethereal. Very, very light. Like a feather, almost.


----------



## Kei (Aug 18, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Bed is to Escape, As Sleep is to Run_

"This meeting has concluded."

With that being said Eve got up and before her father even could stop her, was out the door. Her foot steps were long and hard, propelling her further and further away from the meeting room and the people she calls family. She had to get away from them and their eyes that cast a sense of judgment. 

The walk to Eve room and the meeting room was far as the compound allowed her to go, but it would never be behind her. Next to her room was her brothers, she was always close to him and she could never fully let him go.

He was her rock...

If it wasn't for him, she would have broken down a long time ago, tears and all, but the family didn't need two emotional cases. So Eve roomed next to her brother to remind herself that she had something to fight for, someone that she had to protect no matter what was the cost. 

Eve peek inside the room to see if he was there, thank goodness he wasn't...

As Eve slowly closed the door of Amata room, Eve felt something hit her like a ton of bricks.

She was tired...

Eve opened the door to her room and kicked off her shoes.

If there one thing that never let her down it was her own room, it always smelt like spices and had red tone going for it. The bed was always soft and welcomed her, and the pillows were nice and fluffy.

Eve smiled as she let herself fall on the bed, her eyes were heavy and her body felt the same. As she positioned herself on the bed, she pulled off her pants in the most laziest way and let them hang off the bed. The feeling of the sheets against her bare legs was just pure bliss, and while kicking in her sheets Eve then pulled one of the pillows close to her as she hugged it...

She always hugged her pillows it was something that comforted her after a long and harsh day...

 Eve nuzzled deeply into her pillow as she felt herself drift off...

If she had a choice, she would sleep her life away in one big dream...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2012)

*Tetsuya
*
"You heard the idiot he's from Konoha. You're trespassing so leave before I really lose it and bite you to death."

Bravado is a more matured and aggressive confidence that gives an even greater sense of security to its beneficiaries. It's that aura a star player gives off before the big game to let his or her opponent know that the shit is about to hit the fan because the best has stepped in the building. Those who are convinced of their own rectitude exude this aura; it covers them like a down comforter in the winter. Thats the best kind of bravado to have but rest assured that is not the kind that Tetsuya Kazama possessed at the moment. It was a false bravado that had much more whimper than bark to it. If this was a game of chess then herself and most likely Zenki in check right now. 

"I had an infantile desire to make sure this shit for brains didn't end up turning tricks in an alley way. You've been following us haven't you? He puts the dim in dim sum. Consider this my one good deed."

The glassed man's eyes conveyed no emotion as he listened to the Mugenshi maiden ridicule the boorish boy as if he weren't even present. Only a smug belittling smirk that oozed with an aptly placed feeling of superiority. This smile was almost symbolic of the truth, which rendered any show of bravado to be a falsity. The speed, the aura, their injuries it all added up to one harsh empirical fact- the man standing in front of them could end them any time he wished.

"You??

HRG pointed to Zenkai to specify that he was,?you?, being referred to.

?When you lie don?t hesitate and sound a bit more assured just like Tetsuya did. Her problem is that she laid it on a bit too thick because she was rattled by my killing intent. That?s lying for dummies kiddos.?

He leaned back on the chair making it balance on its back legs as he started to whistle a bit.

?So I?m sure you can imagine how bad this actually looks. The trouble you?re going to be in when I report my findings to the council. If you?re afraid of my aura imagine those guys.?

A mischevious glint flared behind the glasses of the mystery man as he now took to his feet and stood tall. His aura was once again bearing down on Zenki and Tetsuya.

?Listen good, I own you now. You?re going to do what I tell you to do if you don?t want the council to know you?re helping a spy. I don?t really care where he?s from it?s going to be in my report unless you do something for me??

*Kukuku*

?What do you want??​


----------



## Kei (Aug 19, 2012)

*Eve Minami*

"I want to be a front liner..." Eve said out loud as she popped a mini blueberry muffin in her mouth, Nagisa turned around and frowned as she picked up the plates, "I feel it calling me, you know? I want to be in the front line of a fight, blasting through my enemies like it was nothing."

"..." Nagisa didn't say anything at first, but soon she opened her mouth, "That is really dangerous Eve, have you discussed it with your parents?"

Before the sun even rose, Eve was wide awake getting dress and bandaging her chest down. She wore the usual entire, a t-shirt and some pants, before heading out to Nagisa house. The less time she had to spend with her family, the better she felt, but with time on her hand she found herself over Nagisa house.

Luckily for her Nagisa was also an early riser, with bacon and hot blueberry muffins, Eve happily spent her early morning with the woman.

"If I can bring pride to the family name in any way, I think they'll be happy." Eve said as she poured herself some tea and handed a cup to Nagisa, "We aren't what you call a nurturing family..."

Nagisa brought the blue tea cup to her lips, "I want to see you happy and married with children than on the front line risking your life away."

Eve leaned against the sink as she crossed her arms, "Kids aren't for everyone you know? And plus boys are full of germs and diseases."

That caused Nagisa to laugh a bit, spitting up the bit of tea in her mouth. Eve smiled Nagisa was really a bright and warm person to be around. Again to Eve, Nagisa was slowly looking like the sun in a dark and cold room.

"You are going to fall for someone and you going to fall for them hard," Nagisa said as she got up to rinse out her cup, "its a stage that we all have to go through, falling in love and falling out."

Eve smirked as she began to drink the last bit of her tea, "I feel sorry for the poor sap that falls in love with me, he going to have a rough time."  Eve said, she seen the men of this village in love, they'll throw away their lives if it meant the women returned their feelings. And the women were no better, putting their life on hold for some man that would probably end up cheating on her.

Love was one big scam...

Why give yourself for another?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 19, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Chibi Dragon
Aokigahara Forest
Liquid Time 
Crazy Hot Dragons and crazy molester chicks​
The threat had gone after Lin for now, but both he and Roshi were far from save but neither of them were able to do anything about it. The poison had invaded his chakra stream, activating the genjutsu that trapped Hiro into a nightmare world. It seemed to happen almost instantly, one moment the pain was almost enough to make him black out, but before that could happen the forest environment shimmered out of view before he was suddenly in a body of water.

He had to swim, and he hated swimming! Punk ass water, getting you all wet and shit! 

It hard to get his bearings, to find something to swim towards, land, a boat....... He was 3 seconds in and he would already be happy with a barrel to cling on to, hell maybe even a rubber ducky. Not that it would do much to keep him afloat but at least he wouldn't be all alone.

The genjutsu was so strong that it never registered with him that it was not real, that he had been in the forest just now, he was just in this nightmare world. Hell he even mumbled to himself. "Damn, it almost looks like someone created the worst possible location for me to be stranded." It was not exactly like that, but close enough. "Fuck..... Agh." He took in a mouthful of a seawater. The Yeah! Never followed but he saw something, some kind of run down boat but it floated so it would do. With his epic Dragon paddle, which looked more like a drunk guy performing the doggy paddle, he eventually made it on board. 

"Fuck you sea water!" He was lying face down on the deck, he didn't even care about the splinters. "Nobody even likes you!" Yes, he was going there. "Who wants salt with water, that's why people hate you!"

"Good thing that nightmare is over." He was just about to breath a sigh of relied and do a victory dance, but was grabbed by the ankle and hoisted off the ground. "Look at this little cutie, I find her on the super funtime boat!"

She pinched him! Like hard! And not on the cheek like a stupid aunt would do. Like on the cheek like a creepy uncle would do! "Stranger danger!"

*"What you have over there sis?" *Two more, younger girls showed up. *"I call first."* The second, a redhead with the physique of a gorilla. "Second!" The blond, skinny like a stalk, chimed in. 

"No fair, I found him."

"You snooze you lose!" All three of them looked at Hiro. He wasn't smart but he knew these little facts of life by heart,  so much that it kinda just slipped out even though he should probably continue yelling for help. 

*"Fuck yeah!"* The redhead grabbed our young charming prince by his hair and tossed him back on the deck. The blond sister was already preparing for her session, Hiro recognized a whip but that was about it. The rest made like no sense at all. A red ball on a leather strap. Why would someone make that? You can't play with a ball like that anymore. You need to like be able to throw it or kick in the air or something. 

He was snapped out of this critiquing session by the red head loudly yellied. *"Bite the deck bitch, I'm going in dry!" *

Back in the real world, Hiro had spent swimming and wiggling around  on the floor for a couple of minutes, all the while loudly screaming. As time went on, his complexion started to take on reddish hue and smoke slowly started rising from his skin.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Aokigahara Forest_
*Liquid Time - Ethereal*

---

As Lin continued to fall through the abyss of darkness, the sensation of lightness felt...stronger, and he felt a sudden pull - to where he did not know. He just kept falling.

*Meanwhile, back in the real world...*

For the past few minutes, Lin had been unconsciously rolling about on the floor, and then begun to jump around on the trees, before falling and crashing into the ground again with a loud thud. As the illusion inside his mind continued, his innate power released itself and slowly, but surely, Lin's presence begun to fade...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Aokigahara Forest

Liquid Time - Horror Event

Bittersweet Showdown in the Forest​*

Roshi groaned, and pushed himself from the tree weakly. His friends needed him. Panting.. his dark brown nigh black hair hung in his face as he trotted off, limping from his pain and fatigue. His mind was also dizzy from the mind reeling genjutsu.

"Where.. are you guys..? Is this.. another nightmare..?" Roshi wondered aloud. Hearing a squeaking shrill cry that intensified into a terrain trembling roar, Roshi's blood seemed to freeze. Should he let himself die..? Get it over with? Again? No.. something was different this time. This was real, he could tell.

"Here... come... here..." Encouraged the rat as it stumbled towards him in slow motion.. rocking side by side with unsteady steps. Roshi saw for a moment.. his red eyes.. they looked pleading.. weak.. almost desperate. If it wasn't for the hideous appearance of the creature.. the green 'blood' escaping the horrifically disfigured murderer.. Roshi might have had it in him to feel truly sorry for the thing.

This, however, changed when the lagging beast swung a fist at him. Roshi was backing away, and his cowardice saved him as he tripped, the monster's fist smashing through a tree. Roshi's pain was momentarily forgotten as he ran off, the panting rat monster staggering after him relentlessly, throwing anything and everything that its large, long, wrinkled fingers could uproot. 

"Hiro!" Roshi cried in relief. His super strong friend would surely be able to.. the second Roshi got close, he froze, and winced. The heat! It was intense! "Hiro, what's.. going on?" Roshi cried, wincing in the face of the intense heat. He was practically blazing. Setting fire to anything and everything he touched.. he was in some kind of.. nightmare.

Cursing under his breath, Roshi ran forward, ignoring the looming threat behind them. "Hiro! Snap out of it!"  Roshi said, shaking him. He was clearly in a gentjutsu. The second Roshi touched his friend's shoulders his hands sizzled. Grimacing, he drew his reddened palms back. In the distance, he heard a tree snap in two. It was getting closer, despite moving slow as molasses. 

Kai.. his brother knew this technique, boasted about it. Told him how to do it. "ENTER, CHAKRA!" Roshi screamed, fear and anxiety plaguing his concentration. Slapping a palm down, his hand burned, and he did nothing. Yanking it away, palm shaking, he slapped it down again, holding it despite hearing his flesh sizzle and cook. "Enter... chakra.. come on!" Roshi cried in anguish, having no clue on how to actually make the chakra enter.

He finally removed his severely burnt hand, ignoring the damaged state it was in. Roshi's eyes were tearing up from the ridiculous amount of pain he was in. Everything hurt. Slapping both hands down, he tried again, "Come on, Hiro.. it's a nightmare.. snap out of it..!"

Hands shaking as they burned, he finally collapsed to his knees.. it was over. All over. Why did he have to be the one to watch..?! Why was he the one to break out..? Useless! He was always useless! His smoking hands touched his face as Roshi sat nearby.. not caring about the crackling fire that neared him.. even as he squinted from the brilliant flames. _"Also, pain. It can break a genjutsu. Ugh, are you listening, Roshi..? This could save your life someday..."_

Roshi hopped up right before the enclosing flames caught him. Grabbing a thick enough branch, Roshi struggled as he walked over. His blistered hands could barely touch the thing, much less clutch it.. but he steeled his nerves. His friend needed him.. he couldn't let him die here.. he refused to continue being a let down. "Sorry.. Hiro..!" Striking his friend with the branch, hard enough to break him from the genjutsu, which was already weakening from the rat's deteriorating condition, Roshi ran off, snatching Hiro's wrist with the hand that still worked. 

Hiro was barely conscious.. weaker to genjutsu than Roshi was, although he didn't know that yet. Next was Lin. "Lin!" Roshi called out, unable to locate his friend. He continued searching for him frantically, leading Hiro along the whole while.. It seemed hopeless after about thirty minutes of pure searching.. but eventually he tripped over his friend's legs. "Gah!" Falling, Roshi hit the ground hard.. and reached around, patting at the area. It was a body!

Terrified Lin would be dead, Roshi weakly lifted his sword with his less injured hand, and bonked Lin's head with the hilt of it, hard. When Lin's eyes slowly opened.. he smiled.. and nearly passed out. Shoulder hitting the grass.. he spotted the creature.. it finally caught up.. but it looked too slow to do much of anything now.

Angry.. he was angry, and terrified. He didn't know which emotion he was more full of, and everything seemed to be screaming at him at the same time to do something.. anything.. to vent. The soreness was driving him mad. Screaming, Roshi ran forward.. doing the only attack he could possibly think of. His foot swung up and nailed the rat thing between the thighs."RAHHHHHHHH!" Roshi screamed, going berserk as he continued kicking and started weakly punching from his inability to close his hands. He savagely beat on the monstrous fiend, in that exact spot, resulting in the rat monster backing away making gargled sounds as Roshi turned his private jewels into fleshy punching bags.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

Lin Yao
_Aokigahara Forest_
*Liquid Time - Waking up

* ---

And with a sudden jolt to the back of the  head, he sprung awake, still invisible and checked his stomach. There  was a wound there, and it hurt like hell, but it was nowhere near as bad  as before...

"_What the hell?_" Lin frowned. And then  it hit him, harder than the monster from before did. None of that was  real. It was a genjutsu, an illusion. How could he not have noticed?

Lin looked at the monster, and raised his sword. It looked like it still  hadn't noticed him yet, since he was looking in the opposite direction.  This was his chance!

Roaring, he charged in from the front in preparation for a frontal attack, and at the last second, back flipped above it, and landed at the monster's back, before striking it with a powerful diagonal slash. He winced slightly as blood splurted out and splattered across his face slightly, but nevertheless continued striking, his slashes eventually developing into a fast flurry of cuts and slashes.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 19, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Chibi Dragon
Aokigahara Forest
Hiro's Super Awesome Triple Zodiac Death Cannon part IV​
Dazed, confused, and he was pretty sure his but was hurting. "Stranger Danger!" He was out of the genjutsu but was making even less sense than usual. When he saw Lin unleashing a flurry of slashes at that monster that attacked him before instinct kicked in, his power wasn't flaring up anymore but still sizzling he rushed to help Lin. "Super Awesome Tri."

Thoom!​
He never even managed to finish called out this attack name, he had punched straight trough the side of the rat monster, distracted by Lin's swordplay and turning to face towards him left him open but it wasn't really that impressive due to Hiro. That..... Whatever it is, was already falling apart to begin, even Roshi could've done that kind of damage..... Well you know assuming he learned how to make a fist first.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Horror Event - Conclusion

Aokigahara Forest

The ending of a frightening night​*

They won. Roshi still didn't know what to make of it as the creature fell backwards.. dying right before their eyes. Killers. They were murderers. This time, however, no mercy was left in Roshi. He fell onto his rear, panting, his head bowed as he shook in spasms of crippling pain. Panting, and sweating, his head hung.. as the horrors of the night passed by him.

Sunlight pierced the trees, making shadowy checkerboard leaf designs from the materializing shadows. Even the fog began to clear. Looking up, weakly, Roshi faced the two.. both now friends, in his mind. Their classmates were dead. There was no other way of putting it.. and when Roshi lifted his head and opened his mouth to talk.. he realized he had nothing to say, and then lowered it.

What happened.. what did that thing want from them..? He couldn't help but suddenly feel like his fate was interconnected with these two. His head bowed.. Roshi forced himself to stand. They weren't shinobi yet.. they weren't even genin.. but Roshi knew they'd need to report this. He knew enough to wrap his burnt hands up. They were so numb and burnt that he could barely feel anything outside of an odd painful sensation. Roshi headed towards Konoha.. his eyes shut.. as if dazed.

"I'll... we... have to say what happened.." Roshi stated, while barely able to walk.. he seemed to draw on the last bit of stamina he had left, to simply move. He was sleepy, sore, injured, and mentally traumatized. He wasn't sure how long he would snooze once he made it home and had medical treatment. After a prolonged pause, he said, "..Thanks, guys." He wasn't sure why he said it.. but he felt the need to. He realized the usefulness of friends, now.. and he felt lucky not only to have them, but to be alive. He had a lot to be thankful for, he realized, as he continued the slow walk towards Konoha.. Aokigahara fated to become a chilling memory as he thought of Koga and the rest of the young children.. and their unfortunate demise.


----------



## Kei (Aug 19, 2012)

*Eve Minami*

Nagisa ended the conversation there, and she could not help but smile at the young girl thought of love. It made her think the man that fathered her child, and if he was still here today they'll probably be one big happy family. Nagisa could feel herself get depressed, so she slap her cheeks to perk herself back up. The young one should not see her sad.

"Nagisa, you ready to look for a job?" Eve asked as she sat at the table, looking at the woman clean the dishes, "I know there should be a lot of places hiring at this time, if you don't mind me blowing my own horn, Fuzenkagure is pretty big on attracting tourist~"

Nagisa smiled as she sat next to Eve, "Oh I know, I was born here~"

"You were? I never seen you around before, so I automatically presume that you were from somewhere else." Eve said

Nagisa placed her head on the girl shoulders, "I was born before Iwa and Fuzen separated, you are probably too young to remember that but back then I was just a student. Then the war happened, and Fuzenkagure was spilt and I lost my family."

Eve didn't say anything as Nagisa closed her eyes while on Eve shoulders. Eve placed her head on top of Nagisa's, she nuzzled herself in it and took a deep breath. Smelling the  peach flavored shampoo that Nagisa wore, it prepared Eve for what Nagisa will say next. Sometimes it was just best to listen to a persons problems, then to listen and then comment. 

"From there, I don't know how I got into the life of being a prostitute, but before long I found out I was pregnant with Ushio. And I knew I had to change," Nagisa said, "because I knew I couldn't face my daughter as a prostitute. In truth I don't know if I can face her now."

Nagisa eyes began to water, "I'm so scared Eve... I took a drug and I am scared that she might turn out deformed or helpless...I'm scared..."

Eve took the older woman's hand and squeezed it, Nagisa didn't brawl out crying. She just silently cried, her eyes watered and she looked all around the room to stop, but they wouldn't. They just kept pouring out, and they both just sat there in silence. 

In all truth Eve never knew how to deal with emotions, none the less her own.

She would just sleep them away and forget about them, that was the way she didn't bother others with her trouble and they wouldn't have to worry about her.

But actually dealing with Nagisa emotions were on a whole new level for the young girl, who was just yesterday beating the shit out of a couple of people and slapped her elder brother so hard in the face it left a mark...

So the only thing she could do for Nagisa with the people skills she had was just to let Nagisa know it was alright to let it out, tears, fears, anger. Eve just wanted Nagisa to know that she would be there if she ever needed her.

Eve was never one for words, because they'll usually end in fuck or shit, or both. So Eve hoped that Nagisa could understand her by the way she squeezed her hands and leaned on her.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 20, 2012)

*LT*
*Control Yourself, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Twenty
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; 
*Difficulty*: 
High
*Health*:
100%
*Track*:
---

---

Trying to catch up to the white-haired girl, Amata ran without even a sign of exhaustion. This was natural of course, the boy had been use to running away from others.....Although that wasn't anything to be proud of, at least he could be on the other side for once.

That small bit of joy only lasted for a second, as he had crashed into Adara unwillingly, the two rolling about on the ground before stopping, with her on top. There was something, the ice cream he had been carrying had spilled on both of them, but even more importantly....

"..Huh?..."

In the middle of the crash, Amata had been trying to stop it, however because of that his left hand had ended up somewhere squishy. His hand had accidentally grabbed her white breast.....Amata's mind had frozen, but he immediately snapped out of that phase and retracted his hand from that soft heaven above.

I- I'm so sorry Adara-san! I didn't mean to!"

The Minami frantically got down to his knees and bowed his head apologetically. 

"You may not believe me at all, but here it goes. I have two personalities and two separate minds. What you are looking at right now is the good side of me, you do not want wish to meet the bad side of me. The only way for her to come out is drinking alcohol. There are times when the mind is weaken or gets bored she tried to weaken or cause trouble through the good side of the mind. Now you are thinking I am crazy, but it is true. Let's go get some sake, for you to meet my other side."


Question marks floated inside of the boy's head in confusion....Hadn't she said he wouldn't want to meet her bad side? Thinking about this, Amata wiped off the ice cream on his clothes, although there would certainly be stains..

Seeing the white hand stretched out before him, Amata grabs on and lets himself be helped up. 

"I don't like talking about my problems because it is confusing for someone to understand and I did not want to ruin someone else life. There is why I have no friends set for the animals; at least they are friendly to me. I am talking too much about my problems anyway; you have troubles of your own, so don't worry about mine."

From what Amata could tell she was a lonely girl that could only reach her heart out to animals because the people around her did not understand. She must have expected Amata to be like the rest and not care...but it's not like she was wrong to think that...

This is a terrible world where even the most beautiful of things can die without mercy. Amata Minami looked at her with those same eyes that seemed hopeless and lost.

"..Adara-san, although I can't completely understand you....I think it would be better if I do meet your other side...I know a place with alcohol, but it's not like I usually go there"

The boy said as he still held her hand. He turned his attention to the street to the left, his feet moving forward while also dragging Adara with him. There had been bar that wasn't exactly the safest or the nicest. You could say it was pretty 'dark', however because of that they didn't care about the age of people coming in. As long as you had money it was all fine.

Amata was not doing it because he was 'nice' or because he really cared about her, those reasons didn't exist. It was just that for some reason he really wanted to meet this other side that was said to be dangerous. That's right, what he's doing now doesn't even make sense to himself. It's almost as if his body was moving by some sort of _urge_

"Almost there...."​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 20, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Her bad side was thinking he is like the other; he is out to use our body. I could tell when he squeezed your left breasts. As she was being drag Adara had a slight blush on her face. Her good side was thinking that he may be different, that does not mean that we need to get revenge on someone like Amata. She was deep in her thoughts as they enter the bar and sat on a barstool at the bar table that served drinks. The guys in the bar looked at her with lust in their eyes, Adara kept her eyes forward to not notice anyone else in the bar. The bar tender walked up to her and Amata as he eyed her breasts, then he looked at her face.

"It been awhile Amata; what can I get your girl?"

"Just a shot of sake."

"Coming right up; miss."

The bartender pulled a bottle of sake from the case behind him, as he mixed the drink in front of them. He poured the sake into a glass and sat it in front of Adara. Adara picked up the glass and drunk the shot of sake; she felt it go through her veins as she shook a little bit. The bartender was thinking was she having a bad reaction to the sake. Adara's white hair turn red and her eyes turned a light shade of purple. Nobody could tell anything different from Adara as there was not enough light in the bar. Adara punched Amata hard in the face, that what she was aiming for. She did not know if she hit him or not, the only other option was to break the leg of the bar stool to see if Amata fell to the floor or not.

She ducked under the table of the long bar table and grabbed a bottle of vodka and a book of matches. She quickly lit the bottle of vodka and throws it with the other bottles and quickly made an exit. She kept walking down the path as she heard an explosion behind her and a few screams for the surprise of fan explosion in a bar. Her good side was thinking is Amata is still alive, right. Her bad thought to the good side who cares, if he is. He is just like everyone else in life. No man would understand what we are, Adara took a glanced behind to see if anyone else came out of the bar to come after her. she only walks with a shadow as she continues to walk away from the bar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2012)

*Dr.Jeripunk*

The Mizukage's plaza is the hub of Kirikagure's infrastructure. Business and commerce takes place in this building that functions as a meeting place for the political cabinet, book keeping, civil court matters. This place is the engine that runs this noble country. However underneath the Mizukage's plaza their is a place where the most secretive of business takes place. This is the Research and Development department of not only Kirikagure but of the Black. This where the "magic" happens, well as magical as technology can get. The Irohmobile, the Irohbuster, the G Launcher, and many other technological marvels of warfare are constructed right here in the underbelly of the Mizukage's plaza. Our focus isn't on the work of the vaunted Professor Iroh but a protege of his. The scientific brain trust with a combined intelligence power of over 9000 IQ does not even know that today is the day that they will take a leap forward in creating a device that will change the world...



"The gloves are to operate as a steering wheel. They need to be able to withstand the power of vernier in the mobile unit. Right now we're not even harnessing half of its thrust."

The focus is on two metallic gloves that while stylish look completely unremarkable. They are engraved with some kind of language not native to the land of Shinobi. How and why have these come into the possession of the R&D department of the Black? The answer is simple the developer of this particular item is not from these lands. His home is a boot shaped peninsula that has undergone the Enlightenment and Renaissance, a place where the greatest inventor of human civilization hails,Leonardo Da Vinci,, a place where the greatest pieces of art have been crafted,the Sistine Chapel . Continuing the legacy of his forefathers the scientist, Dr.Jeripunk, is creating an even greater legacy than Da Vinci or Raphael. Mysticism and technology are coming together to create his edge...



Dr.Jeripunk has the most distinguished appearance of all the anonymous lab coats in the room. He oozes a brilliant machismo that none of the others have, he is the king of the nerds. Perhaps the most distinguished feature of all is his eye patch and scarred face which tells a story without a word having to be uttered. Most believe that his hazardous experiments and aggressive approach to getting results are to blame for his injuries. Others say that he was just a nerd who ran into the wrong thugs one day. His scarred features and strange hair color make his age hard to discern to the casual observer. Calmly he looks at his work taking in the words of his aide.

"We're ready to move forward and begin testing for a suitable wielder."

"But sir we haven't even begun to coax out the inner power of it..."

"In the lake Excalibur slumbered. No one knew how strong it was but men from far and wide came to wrest Excalibur from its tomb. As strong as Excalibur was it was just a sword in a stone until Arthur came. Edge Punk is just a sword in a stone without an Arthur..."

"So who is your Arthur?"

The men in their lab costs turned to a stumpy grey man in leisurely green robes with a long beard. This haggard man was the greatest  and most revered scientific mind of the Shinobi lands, Professor Iroh. The other lab coats began to whisper not expecting a man of such renown whom they had always idolized to just come to their laboratory unannounced. However the leader of these nameless scientist was none too pleased to see his old mentor. Their relationship was adversarial at this point atleast on Jeripunk's part.  The scientist in front of him represented the hurdle to becoming the most revered scientific mind in the world. Iroh enjoyed having fun at his former pupil's expense.



"The Mizukage's older brother is just the man to be my Arthur!!!"

Iroh was not even paying attention instead looking at the monitors measuring the power of the gloves. He covered his left eye with his hand as he looked at the monitors intently trying to study the data. Jeripunk walked behind him as smoke steamed from his ears and his face turned red.

"How exactly do you see the monitors?"

"He has to turn alot professor.."

*BOOM*

"GET OUT GET THE FUCK OUT IROH!!!GET OUT!! SOMEONE GIVE ME THE WEAPON I'M GOING TO VAPORIZE THIS OLD PIG!!!

This is it...our glimpse at the future and what is to come. Much thrashing and yelling of obscenities can be heard. Who is the Knight that will wield a power as great as Excalibur?​


----------



## Kei (Aug 20, 2012)

Eve Minami


It had been a while before Nagisa wanted to move again, and Eve didn't want to force her to get up. However Nagisa proved that she was stronger than she looked, and they were out of the house. It confused Eve on how much Eve was patient with her, usually she hated people, but Nagisa was so kind that Eve couldn't help but be kind back.

Damn her sensitive side....

"I will never find a job in this condition!" Nagisa complained, throwing her hands in the air, "I want to give up now,  my feet are tired and I am getting hungry."

Eve flipped through the piles of paper and resumes, "There got to be something for you, you know someone trying to get their footing in this world."

"How about we wait till Ushio comes and then we find a job." Nagisa said, as she clapped her hands together

Eve jumbled the papers together, she was right but then who will support her while she taking care of the child and her doctor finances? Eve growled to herself, this was becoming more problematic than it actually was. She could go into the Fennikkusu account and pull out some money that would help her out for the months she was out, but then the family might find out...

And those are the last people she wanted to get involved with.

"Ow..." Nagisa complained as she stopped dead in her tracks, clutching her arm, "My arm hurt, like I slept on it all night..."

Eve cocked her head to the side, "Let's find a place to sit for now."

Nagisa grasp her arm tighter as she sat down, Eve didn't know what to do when another person was in pain. When she was younger her father told her to get up and try whatever she was doing again, maybe she could blame her bad people skills. Eve did the only thing she knew how to do, gently rub Nagisa back...

"Is everything okay?" a weak voice called out, Eve turned around to see the same girl from the church looking at her with her big wide red eyes and sliver eyes.

She was carrying two paper bags filled to the brim with food. The bright red rob with the golden trimming around it, was how a person could tell if someone was a priestess of the church here.


"Her arm in pain..." Eve said finally said, "Can you help her?"

The young girl blushed before nodding her head, getting on her knees and expecting the wounds Eve rubbed Nagisa arms. As Nagisa winced in pain, Eve had to control herself from not punching the girl straight in the face, but soon the girls hand turned blue and Nagisa face scrunch face slowly return with some color Eve eased up.

"Thank you, very much." Nagisa said, "It was getting kind of unbearable."

The young girl smiled 

"It's the basic of the healing practice, if you want you can come to the church and we can really fix the arm up."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2012)

*Zenki Yuuta*

The Uchiha, who for a while has been addressed by the surname of Yuuta, sighed at the fact that his lie was easily discovered, however the man didn?t ask anything else from him. He stayed in silence for a moment as that person started to point out how their lies were easily discovered and how the people that apparently were his superiors would react at the fact that Tetsuya "Win" Kazama was helping an spy.

" Wait a spy?! Who?s tha spy!!?? Don?t ya dare come and pull yer bull on me, four eyes! "

That was Zenki?s answer at the words of the man who was just believing whatever he wanted to believe, he knew that the guy in front of him was dangerous however he couldn?t refrain himself from expressing his thoughts, no one calls him as spy unless the person has proof of him being one. Then his thoughts stopped when the aura of the guest rained over them emitting tthe kind of intimidating feeling that Zenki disliked so much from the very beginnin. The words "unless you do something for me " struck the head of the lad as he opened his eyes like plates before starting to complain.

" Oh hell no! I know what degenerates like ya mean with those words. You will force her to **** and then **** before sticking yer **** in *** "

The teenager opened his arms  and stepped in front of the girl as if he were to act as a shield.

" Even the all mighty me, the best among tha best, would have it hard to get those favors from her, why would ya get?em?! "he spoke. By the kind of words he expressed, words that described actions which most likely would traumatize a kid, it was obvious that Zenki Yuuta was way off from what the man with glasses actually wanted.

" Seriously, I only came here to get ingredients for tonights dinner and I get to meet such kinda pervs?! what kinda village is this, huh?! "​


----------



## Kei (Aug 21, 2012)

*Eve Minami*

"Of course!"

That was what Nagisa cheerfully said before Eve even had an input on the situation, she didn't want to got back to that place. Not after what happened yesterday and her bad attitude with her brother, but Nagisa was in pain and it was time for Eve to face the light. Even if the light was some man believing in the second return of the phoenix...

Eve held the bags as Chika, the priestess from yesterday, and Nagisa laughed at almost everything they could.

When did Eve become such a people magnet?

"So you are from the Fennikkusu main branch?"  Chika asked as she turned around to see Eve in her usual 'I hate the world and all who resides in it' face. 

"Yeah," Eve answered, "And you are the singer from the church? I heard a couple of your songs when I am there and you sound wonderful."

At that moment Chika let out a small meek before turning around and hiding her face away from Eve, but Nagisa could see and she was only smiling in triumph.  Eve looked on confused before rolling her eyes and letting it rest in the open air. 

"Ah we are here!" Chika said, "This is the Fennikkusu church, we accept all walks of life here, and it really became a home for the few tenants that live here."

The church was a huge and the largest in Fuzenkagure, and that is without taking any money from the Fennikkusu clan. All the money the church makes is from its donation from the people who come, some are mainly tourist looking to dive into the history of Fuzen and its clan, and then its the people who actually lived here, and finally the clan itself helped with the church.

"Few?" Eve repeated the words, this big of church should have a lot

Chika nodded her head, "Yeah, few, not many people want to live in a church because of the thought of being in a religious place for longer than an hour, but in truth we are not really religious here. We just want everyone to have a place call home~"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 21, 2012)

Iwa 

Hiro and Lin

Zodiac Twins Reporting For Duty​
"A super epic black ops sizzling hot secret mission led by me, I told ya they would recognize my talent day, you'll be calling my Kage-sama in like 3 days or something." About the only thing that was anywhere close to the truth or reality even was the word secret mission. Hiro had been the one that received the notification to report in Iwa, and to pick up Lin along the way as the two of them were selected for a secret mission and they would receive more information after they arrived. That was what really happened, how Hiro relayed this information was way off. But Lin knew him well enough to know that most of what the redhead said should be disregarded. 

*"If you have that much clout, do tell me oh great Kage-same" *It was a so blatantly sarcastic that only a moron wouldn't realize this. Hence why Hiro was sporting a proud grin on his face. *"What is this mission about."*

"Eh......"

*"If you are so great, surely they told you something."*

"Like I said it's bootyliciously freaking awesome hiroic (He was was working on getting this popular, Hiroic: According to the Hirosm dictionary, soft cover crayon printed editions are available for free at 117 Senju blvd, this word meant "As sexy, epic and/or awesome as me") salaciously super secret mission." He closed his argument with a "Duh!" And an eyer roll. As any of those random words made it anything clearer. 
When Hiro saw that Lin sighed deeply and facepalmed he took pity on the poor smuck. 

"_Obviously_ even I can't know, I can't keep secrets you know."

*"......." *

"Anyways we're here."

Lin had lost track of his surrounding, he was starting to get a headache from the rising levels of stupidity that was radiating from nearby. He didn't even bother to look around before replying with. *"No, we're supposed to be at....."* Well wouldn't you know it, Hiro had actually led them to the right location. 

"OK let's go." OK that made more sense,Hiro climbing in through an half opened window opposed to the wide open door that was only a couple of feet away. Lin went with the more traditional route and met up with Hiro in the courtyard of this local ninja academy. The kids had the day off so the mission meeting was scheduled here. 

"Alright. I'm ready to roll." Hiro started jogging into place, he couldn't wait to get started. "Where is the mission guy and the hot chick that completed the team?"

*"Hot chick?"* Lin calm and analytical was still a fourteen your old male, certain things piqued his curiosity. 

"Well, I can't be solely responsible for bringing the sex appeal to this team...." He was interrupted by a heavily sighing and facepalming Lin. 
*
"Forget I asked!"*


----------



## Kei (Aug 21, 2012)

*Eve Minami*

"Eve, how about I live here?!" 

The quick declaration from Nagisa caused Eve lose her balance, and almost dropping the bags of groceries. Nagisa was the type of person that was the go getter, if she saw that something was available to her she would just jump at the chance to go get it. It was something that Eve found interesting and something that made her worry about the older woman. 

"Um, still... About rent?" Eve added, trying to be realistic about the setting, even though it was a safer place than the small apartment and she was around medical ninjas.

The cost would be pretty out there, and that was the reason they were trying to find a job. 

"Ms. Nagisa, you are pregnant aren't you?" Chika asked, "The father will probably let you skip out on your rent until you get on your feet."

That was too good to be true, but what else did they have to work with?

But what really got Eve questioning was why this girl was so helpful, though she didn't really say anything. The kindness went further than a priestess should, but she'll probably get the same answer that most spiritual people say 'I just want to help and be a good person'. Eve rolled her eyes, was so badly allergic to bullshit that she could smell it from a mile away.

And low and behold!

_"I want to help and be a good person."_ the father said, _"We will highly accept you and Ushio into our household."_

Eve rolled her eyes, fucking bullshit.

The father in the bright red and white robe turned to Eve, "Please let me take those, and Nagisa you can come with me to see how we set things up around here." He took the bags and Nagisa followed, Eve resisted the urge to clutch on to Nagisa and act like a pet pit-bull!

That priest was rubbing her the wrong way...

And no one rubbed on Eve...


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 21, 2012)

*Adara Murray LT*

Adara had stopped at a little shop at the borderline of Fuzen, she picked up some sake and a change of clothes. At some point she would not be able to repair the body suit anymore. At least she picked up a small bag to put everything in including some medical supplies. A humming bird landing on her shoulder with a note attached to it, reading to report to Iwa as soon as possiable. She walked over a hill, as Adara saw the beauty of Iwa, she guessed she was the last one to arrived for the team meeting. She kept walking as the pain to her feet did not matter to her at all. 

She kept walking as this was much better than the train itself, no people to deal with or people staring at her weirdly. At least she was at peace, she looked up at the school building. The good side of Adara was thinking this is my first time going to school with other people my age. Adara had no real expression on her face. Her good side was thinking that the bad side had no slide remarks for her, she must be feeling nervous about being here. She jumped over a fence then look around to see if anyone was around. She stuck to the shadows to not be noticed then she notice Lin. Adara walked up to Lin and his friend.

"Jack ass and your friend is a scumbag. You still want to get me back for last time we met Lin."

Adara's good side facepalm as Lin was going to kill her bad side right here and right now. Do you always have to mess up love. The bad side of Adara was thinking nobody will love me, take it the hard way. She shook her head to get out of her thoughts as she put her hands inher pockets and lean up aginst the wall behind her. She was wondering who would speak to her first, it did not matter if nobody spoke back at her. She did not want to act up as she just met teammates, but it was her way of thinking of the bad side of the mind. The only pleasure she felt was that her hand was around the scapel that was in her pocket it was sharp as ever and ready for a fight at any point, she just watch the two guys if they approach her in a bad manner, she was on her defensive stance.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Hashimoto Roshi

Liquid Time - Samurai Infiltration Mission 

Fuzen 

Meeting a Kage​*
Roshi was nervous. Incredibly nervous. Hell to even call it nervous alone would be a vast understatement. He hadn't even gotten to check on the condition of his apartment before he was summoned. Now, there he stood, seconds from hyperventilating. He had just finished one of the craziest missions in his life, and now he was being tasked with another. That or.. wait.. did they find out he was from Konoha?! Suddenly he felt ill. He was going to die. Surely they'd use some beefy goon to pick up his scrawny body and throttle him to death! Why him?! 

His first thoughts were to flee. Why not? His cover had been blown, right? I mean if it was a mission there were plenty of other far more capable shinobi than him. Still, he was summoned and it seemed to be by the very Kage of Fuzen. Death sentencing or not, Roshi would honor it. He stood outside of the office waiting for the other two, a pale look on his face. What would they be like? Nice? Mean? Loud? Crazy? Vicious?

No, he needed to stop mentally rambling and focus. Patting his cheeks with his palms, he whispered just that, "Focus Hashimoto, it'll be fine. You'll figure it out, whatever it is, like always.. right? You just need a plan. A plan will always work." That's when he straightened up, and stood fully upright, hands digging into his pockets. Whoever was his ally.. it'd be up to him to do his part to keep his comrades alive. That was enough to make him focus. No time to be wimpy Roshi, it was time to be awesome Roshi. Yeah, that's it. _Awesome_ Roshi. 

His mind filled with imaginative scenes of Roshi performing epic jutsus and taking on unstoppable foes with random and over the top jutsu. He grabbed Madara Uchiha of the past, and choke slammed him, shattering his Susanoo. He roared, breaking his genjutsu, and slapped Amaterasu on his face, watching it scorch him. He was face stabbed by a rampaging Raikage chakra cloak aura, and used his final attack, "Rikudo( Jesus ) no jutsu!" Rising from the dead, he karate chopped the Raikage's neck, and watched him fall to his knees, screaming for mercy.

Inner Roshi struck a dramatic pose, manhandling Kyuubi with a single hand while saying to himself, ( "Fuck yeah!"  ). 

He was bobbing his head, the 'Awesome Roshi™' theme playing in his head.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Lin Yao - Snake Zodiac
Iwagakure [*Somewhere*]
OH GOD OH GOD WHY

---

Lin nearly choked upon seeing the familiar face of Adara. He wasn't expecting he was going to see her again so soon...or at all, really. _This _was the hot chick that was supposed to be on their team?!

He glared at his friend Hiro with a '_what the hell, man?_' face, and upon noticing Adara's scalpel hidden within her sleeve, Lin's hand instinctively reached for his sword, ready for a fight. There was nobody here to stop him this time.

"Jack ass and your friend is a scumbag. You still want to get me back for last time we met Lin."

Lin resisted the urge to cut her down where she stood, and instead smiled as politely as he could. "I will not hesitate to strike you down where you stand if you attempt that crazy midnight-murder stuff again. Just remember that this time, there isn't anybody around to save you."
 
He sighed inwardly. How the hell were they supposed to infiltrate a Samurai Academy and be covert when the two people on his team were a psychopathic girl with split personality issues, and a moron with fire jutsu? 

This was going to suck.​


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Eve Minami*
_Fuzenkagure
Genesis of Love_​
Eve didn't stay at the church for long because the simple fact of the matter was, Nagisa said she could handle the arrangements by herself and she didn't want Eve to worry about her. Eve couldn't really tell if Nagisa was an adult or a full grown child, she changed her attitude and the way she acted from a little kid to a responsible adult, but the moment Nagisa told her to leave it was the responsible adult talking. Chika promised that she would take care of Nagisa if anything would happen and she would contact her if something happen.

So at this moment, Eve found herself bored with nothing to do...

She could go home and train, hang out with her uncle, find something to do, or wait till something  came to her. All her choices seemed pretty boring, so Eve decided to just watch people, it was one of her favorite pass times and sometimes it felt like this village had something to offer.

Eve went to a cafe that had outside seats, but of course the seats outside was  for customers only. So Eve found herself buying something simple like coffee, douse with sugar and cream to the point even the waiter was going to ask if she even wanted the coffee. Eve didn't like sweet things, but she loved sweet coffee to the point that it was the only thing she took sweet along with chocolate. 

After that Eve let her time waste, watching the people of Fuzenkagure go about their day and interact with other people. There weren't many kids in the village, it was a certain time of the year where the women and men of Fuzenkagure would fuck like bunnies and a whole bunch of kids would appear out of thin air, but this season wasn't that season. It wasn't the season of love...

Eve thought of the word love and it made her cringe a bit...

"You don't like love?" a voice asked, it was nice and gentle almost like a mothers

It wasn't like that, Eve didn't like love, she just couldn't understand why it made everyone in a 5 mile radius look like a fucking retard half the time. 

"Hmm, maybe its the way you see things, but love is really beautiful and it could make people really strong." the voice responded

"Whatever, love is as stupid, it doesn't make another stronger it makes them weak!" Eve snapped out loud causing her to close her mouth, she wasn't suppose to say it out loud! But even though she was expecting the people around her to look at her because of her loud out burst, but no one said anything, no one looked...

No one was moving...

"Out of all the bodies and personalities I had to deal with for over thousands of years, I think that you are the most childish little girl." the voice said

Eve eyes widen as she looked around, it was as if time itself frozen still and it was only her and this voice inside her head. 

"Oh I'm sorry, I guess I have to actually show my face to you don't I?" the voice asked, and soon Eve eyes were forced to focus on the crowd of people that weren't moving, but something stood out in the blur of people. A woman with bright red hair with sharp blue eyes, maybe that was the first thing that she had notice about the woman was her eyes. Not many Fennikkusu members were born with bright blue eyes, it was a rarity that only those that had strong phoenix blood received...

And Eve being one of two that was born this year, she knew the simple fact that someone eles being born with these traits were nearly impossible.

She moved though the blur like it was nothing and as soon as she got in front of Eve face, she only smiled...

"Hello Eve~"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 22, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Burning Dragon
Iwa
The Sexual Chemistry IS Choking Me! And It Kinda Smells!

"Way creepy." Hiro took a few steps back, he didn't want to get in the middle when this would break out in some kind nasty hate sex thing......... He was a sharp kid, he could see the signs on the wall, any minute now these two could tear of their clothes and start humping each other or something like that. 

Using that amazing intellect of his and with his experience as a junior, no that's not made up. He had a certificate and everything, back in his room. Sure it was next to a Masked Ninjaman poster and sure his name and stuff were filled in with crayon but it had the Hokage's seal on it. Sure that seal was a sticker but but that didn't make it anything less official. 

Why was this relevant. Because he knew what had to be done, for the sake of this mission this tension had to be removed and as the most qualified to lead he was going to have to do something. 

"Alright, alright." He raised his hands in the air in frustration. "Get it out of the way, just do each other, that way your boners won't get in the way while we are busy with the mission" Girls got boners too right? Whatever. They needed to be gone by the time 

"Who's got boners?"

"These two, can't you see the way they are eyebanging each other?"

"Hmm, now that you mention it." It took this long for Hiro to notice a fourth person was present was in the room and he suddenly spun around and took on this weird combat stance which looked a bit like a robot dance while slashing at the air.

"Oi, oi put those away." The man appeared to be an adult Hiro, considering he was camouflaged in the most bizarre of ways and most likely only Hiro wouldn't be able to see through it. And Adara probably, but she was a girl so that what'd ya expect. He was wearing a green spandex suit, with twigs and leaves glued to it. His face was hidden away as well, there was no way you could see him from behind that leaf that had two eyeholes poked out of it.

While the camouflage was less than impressive, considering how stealthily he had approached to the point even Lin hadn't noticed him until he spoke up, this man was a lot more capable than he seemed.

"I am the great human enigma known only as Chameleon." In actuality he had been trying to get that nickname to stick for a while now, his real name was only slightly less emberassing to the commonly used Captain Obvious, and with kids not from around here might have just the right bunch to start his campaign. "I'm part of the White's Intelligence Division and stationed here in Iwa, and I will be running this mission." He tossed them each a bag that contained the equipment and papers they would need.

"You are to infiltrate the Land of Iron's Samurai Academy, we have reason to believe that an unknown faction is using that school to recruit agents for purposes unknown. Get in,  maintain your cover, investigate what's going on there and who is involved in this operation but your safety comes first so whatever you do, do not engage and do not blow your covers!" Ok, short and to the point. This man might just be more competent than he seemed. "I will contact you after 3 days, we will assess the situation and how frequent our contacts should or can be, now let's go!" OK, seeing as how he stiffened like a board and started to shuffle away as if nobody would notice this was not actually a man disguised as a bush.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 22, 2012)

*Adara Murray LT*

It took all of Adara's inner strength to smack Lin's friend across the faceoff saying that to her. She heard someone enter as she saw a guy dress as a bush. She just listens to the Chameleon who told them about their mission and will contact them in three days from now. She looked at her shoulder as something scurried out from Chameleon camflage. A raccoon was sitting on her shoulder rubbing against her cheek. This was her soft spot as she petted the raccoon as it was adorable to her even when she was in her bad side.

"Girls don't have boners and I do not have any sexual interest towards Lin. He would not be freaking out if he loses me in battle."

Adara caught the bag that their team leader had tossed them each. She watches as their leader shuffle away to not be noticed as a man, but be noticed as a bush. She was wondering if he wanted his raccoon back. She put the raccoon on the floor as she started to look through the bag of stuff. She found a fake id and a uniform to wear to be part of the academy. The raccoon was not going to be left behind as he hid in Adara's rucksack. Some way or another she needed to get rid of the raccoon before it gave her any trouble at all.


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2012)

*Teamwork is the Best Work*
_Liquid Time
Mikage; Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure_​
It was a bright sunny day in Fuzenkagure with no clouds in the sky, it was something that most of the people here really enjoyed, giving them energy and a wonderful mood. Even Eve herself was in a good mood, today was help uncle out around the office and that meant tending to his very vast amount of plants. Mikage always enjoyed when Eve came to help his plants it was something they can both agree upon.

"Grow up strong now," Eve said to one of the flowers as she gently touched the petals,  she placed the watering can down on the ground, "I'm done, I picked off all the dead leaves while I was at it."

Mikage smiled as he clapped his hands together, "My darling Eve, I have a mission for you, and its highly important that you do your best for the sake of your name, your clan, and your village."

Eve felt her heart race, her body was heating up, and everything was coming together in this one moment. That one sentence had the young girl on edge, and she was almost ready to fly into her uncles arms! A really important mission with her family name at stake, and he was giving her a chance to prove herself!

Eve got on one knee and bowed her head, "What is this mission uncle?"

"Basically, you are infiltrating a highly skilled organization, one with major security in the land of the Iron. To provide the safety of you and those around you, you will be given a fake name...Eve are you ready? Are you ready to pursue justices, for the greater good?!" Mikage asked

*"YES!"* Eve almost jumped up, "I am ready!"

"Well then lets wait till your teammates get here and then you be off on your journey." Mikage said, Eve winced a bit...

Teammates?

But for a chance to represent her village! That was something that she couldn't help but be excited for!

She hoped her teammates come soon!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 23, 2012)

*Hashimoto Roshi
Liquid Time - Samurai Event
Fuzenkagure

Meeting with a Kage​*
Hands in his pockets, Roshi looked up when one of the Kage's top shinobi flicked a finger, signaling for the nervous young man to enter. Exhaling, fear released, Roshi quietly entered the Kage's domain.. his eyes looking ahead, although every bit of him wanted to keep his gaze on the floor. 

Wait, Eve was here?! Now his confusion grew.. but this made it more likely that this was a mission, and not about his cover being blown.

"Hashimoto Roshi reporting, sir." Roshi offered, before bowing lowly, and rising. He wasn't sure what this was all about, but he didn't intend to make any sort of ruckus. 

His hands shifted to his hoodie pockets, then his pants pockets, then the back of his neck, repeatedly, as he tried to find some type of pose that would convey 'i'm relaxed'.

Finishing, settling for his arms hanging by his sides, his nervousness was obvious. It looked like he was going to melt into a pile of goo. Being in a Kage's presence was one of the most overwhelming experiences he ever endured. He was terrible with first impressions, and he was equally bad with making himself feel 'cool' or 'awesome'. It was usually far easier for him to fade into the background.

He now took in the room itself.. the design was nice.. he then focused, attention and gaze snapping back to the Mikage as his body stiffened, tensing with his arms to his side in the most militant way possible. His normally relaxed hooded stare swapped out for a big eyed gaze.


----------



## Kei (Aug 26, 2012)

*Teamwork Is The Best Work (For Some)*
_Liquid Time
Mikage and Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure_​
The person that walked in was like a jolt of shock to Eve, did she know him from some where? Eve tried to remember, she meets so many people and she beats them up all in one day could he possibly be one of them? Or was he one of the friendly people she met? Well if he wasn't someone who could leave an impression on her then he wasn't that important, but what was important was this mission!

"Ah, it seems you are very enthusiastic Mr. Hashimoto~" Mikage smiled as he clapped his hands together, it was one thing about Mikage, and it was that he was very flamboyant. Even the clan didn't know where he got that from, but it wasn't really much to do about that.

"I am very sorry for placing this one your shoulders, kids should be kids and enjoy their youth!" Mikage said gasping his heart tightly with one hand and wrapping his free arm around his niece's shoulders, "Its very important that the seeds I plant inside you blossom upward into the sky!"

Eve pushed herself away from her uncle, flamboyant as fuck he was. Eve turned to Roshi and smiled, holding her hand out for him to shake it.

"Eve, Eve Minami..." Eve introduce herself, "Nice to meet cha, and don't worry my uncle won't bite...Too hard!" 

Eve laughed a bit causing Mikage to do a dramatic faint, "My niece treats me so cold, but it warms my heart so much~"

"Alright, alright, tell him what we have to do so we can get out of here!" Eve said as Mikage flowers pushed him up and then open their petals so he can sit in them, Mikage crossed his legs before signing and clapping his hands together that brought another flower over.

"Well as you know its a very dangerous mission that have your names and your village safety, so I want you to give the mission your all!" Mikage said with a sharp expression, Eve felt her whole body burning up with excitement, "Are you ready?"

"Of course!" Eve said

With that being said, the petal beside Mikage began to open to reveal a fake identification card and....

A SCHOOL UNIFORM?!

Eve shock was too much!

_"Have fun now~ Buahahahahahahahah! HAVE FUN IN THE LAND OF IRON!" _Mikage laughed as the flower glided him up, Eve looked at the petal before dropping to the ground on all fours..

A nice plaid skirt was meant for her....

He tricked her...

"Damn that man to hell..."


----------



## Kei (Aug 26, 2012)

*Genesis of Love*
_Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure_​
The person in front of Eve's face was so beautiful, something about her made her heart throb a bit. It was weird because Eve never seen a person like this before, Eve looked down as a blush crept on her face, and the feeling of nostalgia filled her up. It was like her eyes didn't want to meet this person sparkly blue ones, as if they were embarrassed to be so close.

"Ha~" The woman laughed, "You are so cute when you blush~"

"W-Who are you?" Eve mumbled her blush got even bigger on her face, she couldn't control it, "Are you doing this to me?"

"Maybe, maybe not." The woman said shaking her favorite, "Maybe beloved is by and is looking for us."

Eve looked at the woman, who was beloved? She didn't have a boyfriend!? Boys were nasty germ carrying assholes! Just thinking about kissing them made her make a gag sound, and it was enough for her to look at the woman. The woman was looking around in the crowd, like she was searching for something.

"Who is beloved because I can tell you a few---" Eve began before being interrupted by the woman placing her finger on Eve's lips...

"Do you hear that?" she asked as she placed her hands behind her ears, as if she was trying to tone out everything and listen. Eve looked around, trying to find out what she was listening to until she heard something like a animal's cry. Like someone was torturing it...

"BELOVED!"  The woman yelled before running away

"Hey wait! I didn't get your name!" Eve said as the woman ran though the crowd and time began again, but as Eve reached out to the woman that was already gone a temor was ripping apart the ground.

Everyone was screaming!

"What the hell?!"  Eve screamed as she frowned, a huge tower was peering over the head...

Even though the ground was ripping apart, in the cracks Eve could see vines holding the ground together! It was her uncle! Eve watched as a huge flower broke out from the ground and began wrapping itself around the tower...

Eve quickly rushed to the scene as she saw her uncle on top of the flower!

What was going on!?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 26, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Samurai Event

Fuzenkagure

Land of Iron..?! *​

The Mikage relaxed him. The eccentric man made _him_ feel normal. That's saying something! He now saw not every Kage was an evil demonic overlord with sharp grinding teeth. Still, he had a bad feeling about this. School..? So it was an infiltration mission.. but why in the land of Iron? Roshi frowned as he picked up his school uniform and identification card. He could only imagine what they had in mind for him. Would he have to wrestle!? He eyed his scrawny body and gulped. They'd break him like a twig!

"Hashimoto Roshi," Roshi said with a grin, shaking her hand. She'd forgotten him already? Amusement replaced his terror. "We, uh.. met once. You helped me fight some swordsmen and there was this girl that we rescued." Facing the door out of embarrassment, so she was related to the Kage..? He felt like he was next to royalty or something. As he faced the door though, Roshi started daydreaming again. He had some wrestling techniques in mind. Fuck yeah! He'd show those assholes if that's what it came down to! _Rikudo Mode Suplex! Hashimoto Leg Drop!_ Roshi envisioned Awesome Roshi™'s muscular leg snapping one of the proud former Raikage's backs as he plummeted from the heavens, which happened to be thundering.

Popping his fingers behind his back as he stretched, Roshi looked off to the side. "Um, we have one last team mate left, right?" Roshi verified, his eyebrow arched. He stepped over to check things out. It was surprisingly relaxing to be a school uniform. Wait.. looking off to the side.. he put two and two together.

"Samurai?!" Roshi blurted. He didn't know the first thing about using a sword! "Uh.. Eve-San, do you know how to.. use a sword?" Roshi asked, the back of a hand to his neck. He could definitely use some pointers if he was going to make it in, and then some. He'd give anything for Lin to be there for advice.

He mentally went over everything he'd need, and gave a determined nod. "Uh, after the last person arrives.. can we.. stop by my place? I need to get something important, and dump off some gear. I came right here after my last mission," Roshi explained, not knowing his headless mother's corpse would be waiting for him.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 26, 2012)

Kaito Ivery and Mao Motonashi 
Plan in Motion

_Drag His Body Down to the Mill!_​
There was a dark corridor that led to seemingly no where. The light at the end was beaming, the Knight known as Ivery was restrained to the very limit. Wearing a flat jacket and without curing his wounds after the battle that had just occurred, the child had no mean of fight against the men that escorted him to what seemed to be his end. Sadly, the knight was in the mercy of a man he only had met once in his life. His feet slowly coursing through, the light at the very distant started to engulf the area. Soon the darkness that once enveloped everything had cleared and at the distance stood none other than the being of calamity: Mao Motonashi. 

"It's nice to see you again, chap. And even sweeter too see you with blood stains all over your body. Is that a new look? It totally fits the dark psycho thing you have going on." 

"Why are you doing this? I haven't done anything to you!? I've been loyal to you!"

The man with blithe, released a sight chuckle at the weary knight. His feet descended from the stair he stood upon. Staring at what seemed to be a lifeless corpse that hovered within the green bubbly substance. Hand placed upon inside of his pockets, the man flicked his fingers and the two guards behind, as if instructed planted the knights head upon the metal flooring.

"Guah!!"

"Oh be quiet already. I've seen your kind before. A very, very, VERY! Dull bunch. Oh boo-hoo! I am all lonely in the world, please oh please would someone tell me where are the people who killed my family... SO THAT I CAN KILL THEM AND BATHE IN A POOL OF THEIR OWN BLOOD!! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"

"S-shut up!"

"Oh, I certainly won't. You see, you're in no disposition to tell ME what to do. Remember now, you're mine. Be a good toy and lay there. I haven't finished playing with you just yet."

As he arrived, the knight was truly powerless. His body had sustained a heavy dose of damage, restraining any movement of his arms and hands too? This didn't look too good for the Knight. It was... to organized, too functional. The anbu arrived literally seconds before the man disappeared into a veil of darkness. Not a single shred left of him, the anbu where completely focused on him too, as if... this was all a ruse. Kaito's head rang, his thoughts seemed to whirl uncontrollably and he couldn't process the reality of the situation. The man knelled to his eye level, gripping his hair and lifting it to meet his sight.

The horrible stare within his glare. His eyes radiated a certain evil from it, it wasn't like a murderous intent, it wasn't something simple as that, no. It was the eyes of someone that wanted him to suffer. Eyes that would pierce his soul, and made him scream. A man that would stab a nail into his finger tip and laugh as he would scream and drop blood towards the earth. 

"Well, let see. First of all, what have you don for me? Inori is all alone in your home. Waiting to be rescued from boredom as you flock around the land picking fight with cloaked strangers left and right." 

"How do you know about him?"

"Him? Oh, no, no, no, no! Not 'him' It's actually a she! Haha! What a surprise, right?" 

Kaito's stare widen, the so called man he fought suddenly appeared behind Mao. Slowly her hand reached he head and gently the hood that veiled her face was removed and he could clearly see an abnormal mien... Her face, it was human, however her ears... they were like those of a feline, her robe was thrown aside and she held two tails. The man did not have to look back as he had already decoded the knight shocked reaction to this strange creation of nature. 

"Kokonoe. Seemes someone is impressed by your looks."



"I'm use to it. To think this little scrub actually laid a hand on me. Makes me feel like I should take a long hot bath after that." 

"You freak! Fuck you! You want my seal!! You'll never have it!! YOU CAN HAVE MY SEAL!!!"

"Oh, but Kaito my dear... It's already mine."

​


----------



## Kei (Aug 27, 2012)

*Teamwork Is The Best Work ( Just not for girls)*
_Liquid Time Event
Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure_​
Who the hell came up with the skirt?

The way it blew in the wind made Eve uncomfortable, it was like someone was constantly flipping up her skirt and was just loving the face she was making. It took her a minute or two, but Eve finally fixed the problem by keeping her legs together and holding her skirt so tightly that it began to wrinkle. The navy blue skirt and white dress shirt made Eve's red hair and blue eyes stand out more than she wanted to.

And plus the last thing that really was grinding Eve's gear was her new long hair, it cascaded down her back and her bangs covered her a bit of her eyes.

More and more she wished she was a boy...

Eve finally gave up with trying to be comfortable and went with the next best thing, trying to be herself. She unbutton the top three buttons of her dress shirt and pulled her long hair into a pony tail. If you can't beat them, then you might as well join them.

Once she was done, she came out to greet her new teammate, but it seemed he already knew her.

Eve nodded her head as she remembered the annoying princess, "Ah, I remember that!" Eve said clapping her hands together, "I just got out of a fight with puppy and then you guys came along!"

"Another....Teammate?" Eve groaned, she could barely deal with one person another person just mean trouble, "Meh, don't know my uncle doesn't tell me anything important."

Eve groaned before he asked her another question, "Sure I'll go with you," it was her way of running away from a person she hasn't meant and plus she didn't want to the newbie to start off with a liability of two broken legs if he or she pissed Eve off, "And a sword its like using a stick right, just cobbler the person over and over right?"

Eve laughed a bit, maybe Hoshi was a nice person, and if she didn't do anything bad when she first met him then it must meant that he was either a good person or she mind him enough not to try to beat him up.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Samurai Event

Fuzenkagure 

Panic! The Hashimoto residence, Death and a Crush*​


Roshi thought about this while she changed. He did the same, in another area, it'd be necessary he realized to not come up in a ninja uniform. Regular clothes might work, but.. it would be best avoid provoking them into investigating their group as much as possible. They were, after all, entering White territory.

He exited with the bokken resting on his shoulder, attempting to look as professional as he could. That's when he turned to face her. Poor, Roshi. He didn't expect her to look like THAT. Inner Roshi split into three parts. They faced each other to have a conversation.. one demonic, the regular him, and the last angelic.

"Fuck yeah! She's hot! Check out that ass man! You should go for it. Give it a squeeze she won't mind!"

Roshi gave his horned self a dull glare.

"She is a good and powerful girl. You shouldn't think of her in such manners! It is unseemly of a boy your age to be classified as a pervert! Also, she could break you like a twig.

Roshi glared at him, huffing.

"Don't listen to that wuss. You'll never get laid! You'll end up like Konoha's 40 year old Genin virgin. You want that? Huh, do ya?! 

The internal conflict raging at the girl's general hotness scale evaporated when Eve spoke. He listened to her words, her remembering made him smile, and he looked off to the side. "Uh, yeah."

She said she'd go along with him, and he wondered if they should wait for the last person first. "Um.." Taking out an olden pen and a pad, he wrote a letter for their third team mate. "All set," Roshi said to Eve with a smile, and then stepped out into the hall. He placed it by the door for the third member to know they'd be right back.

_Hey, this is from Hashimoto Roshi

We're stepping out for a bit, but we'll be right back. Uh, we being your two other team members. For the samurai mission. Yeah. Um, okay so, be right back!_

Roshi then walked, looking in the opposite direction of Eve. He couldn't afford to let her see him blushing. She was already struggling with the skirt! She even went so far as the unbutton the top a bit! Was she trying to kill him?! Rather, was she trying to make him get himself killed by her?! The temptation to look was overwhelming, so Roshi just stared in pretty much every other direction but her.. he knew girls tended to pummel guys that ogled them.

Outside people were staring, somewhat. Eve walking with some random boy was that big of a deal, Roshi wondered aloud, as they walked. That or maybe it was the revealing school girl outfit? Honestly he didn't know. Instead of wondering about it he faced the clouds, one hand in his uniform pocket, the other resting the bokken on his shoulder. He'd pocketed the ID.

"Like a stick.." Roshi finally said, even then he sounded lost. Then his eyes widened. Oh god, did he have a crush?! He resisted the urge to have a panic attack. How?! WHY?! On the outside he looked perfectly calm, but on the inside he was clutching at the heavens and wheezing. He couldn't! She was beautiful, strong, and popular, and he was just some scrawny outsider runt! She'd rip his paper heart asunder and cast it into the wind!

He then thought of his mother. What would she say? They were on the run. They were wandering shinobi with nowhere to go, and no where that was meant to be their home. At least not for long! Yet, there he was, crushing on a relative to a friggin Kage! She'd probably swat him upside the back of the head and chastise him, Roshi assumed, and cringed at the thought of it. Wait, what if she was at home?! She'd totally embarrass him!

At his living quarters, Roshi paused before entering. What? The place smelled TERRIBLE. Creaking it open, the horrendous odor worsened. It was almost as if there was a dead....body....

Roshi's jaw slowly sunk as he stared at his mother's corpse. He couldn't form the words to speak. Gaping mouth hanging.. his heart seemed to sink. This was a genjutsu.. it had to be.. that.. or.. a trick.. henge.. yeah.. a henge. Still, it smelled and looked so incredibly real. His shoulders slumping as if the life seemed to exit him.. all Roshi managed was a quiet...

"...What?"​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 27, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

A black and white cat was sitting on the edge watching the birds as usual. This cat was bored as his flat body was laying on the slap of rocks of the second story window, as he noticed someone near this house the cat was thinking this person just came back from a mission from the higher moutains and coming back to the main village. Kao stretch his body and sat up as he watch the guy as he slink to the nearest flower pot that he could nocked the guy over the head over with. Kao knocked the flower pot over the edge of the second story, this cat did not have anyway as his tail twitch watching the flower pot fall it could go to ways for the cat it could hit the ground or hit the guy as Daigo.

Kao meows as he uses his paws to unlock the window and get back inside as this black and white cat was smiling. The cat jumped onto the floor than jumped onto the bed as he was perring for Adara to wake up and was worried about Corrine who was knocked out cold in her own room. Kao watched Adara for a moment she did not budge a muscle, Kao only paced back and forth as he jumped down and walked back to the window sill he was wondering if his buddy Mina, she was pretty busy watching the other animals on this small farm.

"Why is it so cold in here, did someone messed with Kao's mittens."


----------



## Kei (Aug 27, 2012)

*Teamwork Is The Best Work (When the Other is not acting like a werido)*
_Liquid Time Arc
Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure_​
Eve thought she was having a hard time, Hoshi seemed to be burning up...

And he wasn't even looking at her when they were walking, it seemed that he was looking everywhere but her. Even when he was talking he had a hard time forming words, Eve looked at herself in a window, was something the matter with her? She felt normal, but only thing that bother was the wig. The long wig was the normal length of most Fuzenkagure females or to be more specific Fennikkusu females had this type of long hair, most people would cut it at this length.

But back to her new problem with looking at her straightly...

It annoyed her to no end! Was he surprised that she was a girl! Was he looking down at her because she had a slight feminine appeal (slight meaning barely). Just because she put on a damn skirt didn't mean he should look at her anymore different than when she had on baggy outfits!

Eve was boiling! It was made even worst when others took notice of the girl in the skirt. They looked like all hell was breaking loose and all they could do was stop and stare. Assholes, but the attention was new, it made Eve smirk a bit in a 'I am bad and you know it type of way', but still Eve had a reputation to upheld and that was the Prince of Fuzenkagure...

And princes don't have whimsical skirts...

 As soon as they got to his house, Eve kept to herself outdoors, if she wasn't invited in then she had no reason to go in, but she did wish that this mission would be over soon, because the simple matter of the fact, the breeze was new to her.

Eve blushed as she leaned against the railing...

After a few minutes of waiting, she didn't hear anything from Hoshi, was he okay there was no noise coming from the house.

"Hoshi?" Eve called out as she neared the door that was slightly open, "Is everything okay?"

After being with Nagisa for long periods of time, Eve learned one thing...

How to be patient....For about five minutes....


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 28, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Samurai Event

Fuzenkagure

All these thoughts they make no sense. I find bliss in ignorance.*​











How long had she been dead? He was nowhere around, that entire time. No where... forget that he was on a mission. He wasn't there when _she_ needed _him_.

Approaching her headless body, Roshi fought back the bile threatening to spill free from him. Flies. Decaying flesh. How long had she been like... this? The odor was quickly spreading into the hall.. and soon a complaint would be looked into.

His favorite hoodie, which he'd been carrying, Roshi walked over to the woman and knelt to drop it over her head gently. The sight of flies and maggots enjoying her corpse was threatening to make his mind snap. His shivered, as if seconds from absolutely losing it.. before his hand struck a wall so hard his knuckles nearly broke.

His normally soft and distant gaze was hard.. almost cold. Who did this..? Who?! His mind was already working rapidly. A jagged cut.. it reminded him of Rikimaru's blade. A cut performed from straight ahead..? Unlikely from a foe. His mother specialized in tracking, escape tactics, and speed. The lack of a drawn weapon cemented it. Still, it couldn't be him... could it?! He had to know..

Standing, Roshi felt so blank, almost broken. Numb. He thought he heard Eve but she sounded so far away. Reality was something he wished to be an illusion right now. That old swan song a ninja suffered before their demise, and he missed it. All that was left was the bitter grief of a dead loved one and the loneliness that was washing over him. 

No! He didn't want this. No sorrow. No pain! He wiped away a tear with his palm as he gritted his teeth. He was a ninja. A ninja because of _her_. She made him into the shinobi he was today.. Kawarimi Roshi of the Gale. She teasingly nicknamed him that after discovering her son's secret wish to form his own hidden village someday. That was the Roshi that would avenge her. The ninja, the future Kage. He couldn't afford to stay some weak little brat. She deserved justice. Justice for her gruesome demise.

Roshi's vows seemed to take a heavier toll on his young shoulders. He could no longer afford to be an ordinary shinobi. The emotions within him reached a boiling point, sweltering inside of his aching soul, until Roshi lifted a kunai and ran for the door with murder in his eyes.

Two Chuunin flooded the room, one hurrying past Roshi, the other snatching and holding on to him.

"Let go!" Roshi snarled.

Daisuke held him, fiercely, and said, "Calm down! Let us handle this!"  Gokudera stood, a hand on his hip as he said, "Been dead for a while. We heard a report of it. We'll take it from here, kid."

Roshi refused to cry, he pondered forcefully escaping, but eventually settled down and stood there.. panting...

"This your mother..? I'm sorry, kid. This is part of ninja life. We'll do everything we can to help her." Gokudera offered. Daisuke, the kinder Chuunin, merely held him.

"I have a mission.." Roshi said in a distant voice, slipped out of the older man's arms.. and headed off.. his hand shakily gripping the bokken. The men stared after him, worriedly. Whatever Roshi came for, he completely forgot about.

He wouldn't focus on this. He couldn't focus on this. His heart was wavering somewhere between good and evil.. and he was struggling to keep his head afloat. He was shifting between thoughts of revenge, thoughts of isolation, and the desire to just.. give up, and die as well. How could he make it on his own, if they killed her? No.. he'd do no such thing. Not until he confronted his brother.

"I'm ready, Eve-san." Roshi said blankly, staring at the wall as he stood in the hall. 

"Hey, kid. I know what you're thinking. Don't. Revenge isn't the answer." Gokudera said, and then his eyes narrowed, and in shock, he said, "E-Eve?!" Gently taking her arm in an attempt to pull the girl aside, he said, "Be careful about getting too mixed up with this guy. I get the feeling he's trouble. Maybe I can speak to Mikage.. have him reassign a different team mate.."


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2012)

*Teamwork Is The Best Work (When everyone is in the right mind)*
_Liquid Time Event
Eve Minami
Fuzenkagure
_
Eve hair only blew as a two men went into the house and one came out with Hoshi, who was struggling against the man. Eve was confused until the other one came out, someone was dead inside! Eve looked at Hoshi who seemed to have the life sucked out of him, he finally was let go but then Eve was wondering did he need time to morn. Was someone important in there was dead?

And then it came clear, it was his mother...

Eve eyes widen but she didn't know what to do, was she suppose to throw herself on to him? Was she suppose to let him hold her? Eve knew that no of that would work, none of that would help or escape the fact that his mother was dead. Eve looked down, at these moments she wished someone was going to help him, because she couldn't do anything.

"I'm ready, Eve-san."

The adults seem to already know what he was going to do, and Eve didn't think that going on a mission will help with his problem. It was when that they grabbed her and asked if she wanted another partner, was when she knew that she couldn't keep quiet. Eve snatched her arm away...

"No, my uncle choose my team for a reason and he wouldn't pair me with Hoshi if he knew that we wouldn't come back accomplished." Eve explained to the two, but then she looked at Hoshi.

"As long as his state of mind does not affect the mission, he will be staying with me..."

It might have seemed cold, but it was Eve way of telling them to leave him with her. And her own personal way of trying to help him, being alone with a dead body won't do anyone any good especially if its one mother. So hopefully for a minute, Eve hoped that she could be some sort of distraction for Hoshi...

Eve closed her eyes as she wrapped her arms together, when did she start developing emotions like these?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 28, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Samurai Event

Fuzenkagure

The beginning of an internal journey*​
Roshi was shocked, to say the least. Not enough to break him out of his emotional daze, but enough to make him face Eve, blinking. Fighting back the maelstrom of emotions dominating him, he pulled himself out of that emotional abyss he was quickly plummeting to. He was thankful, to her, for a second time. He wondered what darkness he would've fallen into, otherwise.. not that it wasn't still eating at his inner being... seething beneath the surface, now, and waiting to rear its ugly head.

"I won't let Mikage down," Roshi stated boldly, fists clenching. He winced, then, and looked down.. he injured his hand badly. Daisuke, a medic nin, called him over.

"Roshi, let me take care of that." Daisuke watched him step over, lifting a hand, and the Chuunin went to work. Roshi was one of the quieter students in the class.. often drawing or daydreaming. He was fairly talented for his age, though.. and stunned him when he performed a C rank ninjutsu. He wanted to see him succeed, but worried that the boy's introspective personality would interfere with his ability to grow as a shinobi. He wouldn't make it to the top if he spent his life on the bleachers. 

Roshi allowed himself to be healed, and when Daisuke finished, he lowered the genin's hand. "Remember to stay focused and safe, both of you, please..." Daisuke offered.

"Aa," Roshi replied, before heading off. He didn't know that it would be the last time he'd ever see either of them alive. Nor did he know Fuzen was about to be attacked at some point. If he did, he would've stayed, but as it was.. Roshi had a few stops to make. First, to The Land of Iron, for the mission.. and then to Konoha.. for a personal mission of his own.

"Thanks again, Eve-San.." Roshi said as he swallowed back his grief. Blinking once, bubbling tears dispersed before spilling, giving Roshi's dark red eyes a glassy look as he focused on the task ahead. No, the _two_ tasks ahead. 

Outside, once more, he dug his hands in his pockets.. his shadow seeming to do the same. A flash back of his life struck him as they walked Fuzen's streets...










​
A montage of memories raced through his mind. Hiro meeting and befriending him on the first day of class, proclaiming him as his side kick. Sparring with Lin after the cabin incident, who attempted to teach him taijutsu. Rikimaru shaking his head in disgust at Roshi's poor attempts to properly throw kunai. His father standing on a high enough roof to proudly view the Hokage mountain, a palm to Roshi's back. His mother kicked back with a fist on her cheek while sipping sake as she watched him attempt to discover his element with a leaf. Releasing great break through and shouting for Eve to use fire. Standing on a cliff to eye the vast island with fellow genin. Finally.. running into his mother's dead body.

He could no longer contain himself, when the memories concluded. Roshi silently cried, the tears freely falling and staining his cheeks with vertical salty pathways. His head was bowed as he walked forward... towards a future unknown, a cool breeze seeming to carry by and rustle his bangs, which thankfully hid his face and the turmoil it showed.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 28, 2012)

*Blame Yourself, Amata Minami*
*Level*: 
Twenty-One
*Stage*:
Fuzen Village; Minami Compound
*Difficulty*: 
Mid
*Health*:
95%
*Track*:
---

---

 Whatever what was being said by the two made Seri a little....flustered? Amata sighs as he gives up on trying to decipher what's going on. If he keeps thinking so deep about it, he'll go insane soon enough. Like those people that expect everything is a conspiracy, one example would be when that this conflict between Black and White is all some sort of plan. Thinking about that, even a negative person like this Amata Minami thinks that's just ridiculous.

Ajimu seemed to be pretty excited about checking out the village after losing interest in the room. The red-haired kid nodded, ready to go. That was until Seri had something to say, apparently she needed to hand that bag full of metals to the church they had been at. 

"..Sure, shouldn't be much of a problem"

Not sure why she didn't just leave it there when they were at the church at the first place, he agrees. Before he can say anything to Ajimu about going there first, the brown-haired girl interjected with a claim of going around the village herself. The boy couldn't even get a word in before she dashed out the window....Did she really think that she herself was that much of a bother? That was something he rather expected from Seri.

_Well, it isn't as if I know her enough. I only met her in less than a hour ago_

Amata thought to himself with, still with that gloomy expression on his face. It was then that he turned back to the girl with the pink top on.

"Well Seri-chan, it looks as if it'll just be us two for now. Here let me carry that for you."

He said as he grabbed the bag from her hand and slung it over his shoulder. The metal hitting his back sending a sensation of pain that doesn't seem to have any effect on his expression. From a different perspective it would probably be seen as intentional. 

Expecting her to follow, Amata walking through the halls until which lead them outside beneath the sunlight. 

"So, these must be pretty important?"

Amata asked as he stepped along the rough pavement under his feet. It won't take long for them to get there, but he decided to make some conversation along the way.


For some reason....Amata  Minami felt it blood to be rather weak and not as surging as it should. Actually it was also pretty light....just what exactly was happening to his body? ​


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2012)

Teamwork Is The Best Work(When the other don't feel worthless)
Eve Minami
Liquid Time Event
Fuzenkagure

Eve felt a twinge in her heart, and it hurts like a ton of bricks slapping across her face. This was the second time Eve couldn't be there emotionally for a person or was it she couldn't. Maybe she was too scared to even try but she didn't know what to do. Whichever Eve watched as Hoshi took the lead and the first time ever, Eve notice his back and how different it was from hers. Not because it belong to the opposite gender but because how strong it appeared to her.

Maybe it was then she knew what to do...

Eve rushed up to him but she stopped in mid stride, was she sure? Was it okay? Eve mind jumbled with what ifs and if she only going to damage him more. Eve tried thinking of a solution as her fingers were only in grasp of his shirt. They fondled the air and Eve realized that she was like this with most people, even with her brother, she couldn't take that step. 

Eve bit her lipas she finally resolved herself!

Eve grabbed his shirt and wrapped her arms around him, she buried her face into his back as she didn't know what else she could do. She squeezes him a little tighter as if trying to hold the pieces of him that were threatening to fall apart!

It took her a minute before she finally let go of him...

Her face was fully red before she averted his eyes and continued walking in front of him with long strides!

What has she done!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 28, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Samurai Event

Fuzenkagure

"Let me be the one you call, if you jump I'll break your fall. Lift you up and fly away with you into the night."*​
He was juggling so many burdens, and so much guilt. The end result was walking in a dazed state, functioning more on instinct than thought. Suddenly, he felt a grip. One that was strong, but full of delicacy. He blinked his eyes and nearly gasped in shock as a pleasant warmth rippled through his body. He froze, his miseries drifting to that secondary area they tended to carry to when one needed to focus on reality.

_She..hugged me?_ It wasn't a mistake, when her arms gripped him. Roshi's head ducked, and the faintest of smiles spread. Her affection was not lost on his crippling soul. Someone cared. It was enough.. to keep him sane.. and moreso.. to return the regular pigment to his recently pale face.

Her head against his back made him feel strong. Stronger than he ever had before. It was rare that Roshi believed in himself, but she accomplished it in a single act. For that entire moment Roshi's heart tried to sort itself as it mended. That crush worsened, as he shut his eyes.. letting the moment be forever marked in his life. The first person he ever had those sort of feelings for.

When she let go, and walked past him in those sweeping steps, Roshi smiled.. weakly. He opened his mouth to thank her, but instead, he walked after her, heart thumping. Looking down, Roshi placed a hand on the back of his neck, his own face reddening. His thoughts of his mother weren't forgotten, but.. something filled that hollow gap, if barely. The faces of his friends.. and his allies.. passed through his mind. Hiro, Lin, Kid, Kosuke, and Yosuke's faces passed through his head. Perhaps.. he still had things to look forward to after all. 

Burying the pain, for now, Roshi followed Eve.. a ray of light on the road. Perhaps that's what he was to her, but, he hadn't thought much of it or even saw it. He definitely felt it, though. His life line in the midst of the storm. A crush..? No. Roshi had fallen face first for her. He smiled at her back, as they returned to Mikage's office to await the third member of their cell.

Softly, to her back, he said, 

"...Thank you."​
What had she done indeed.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 28, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Adara Murray*
> 
> A black and white cat was sitting on the edge watching the birds as usual. This cat was bored as his flat body was laying on the slap of rocks of the second story window, as he noticed someone near this house the cat was thinking this person just came back from a mission from the higher moutains and coming back to the main village. Kao stretch his body and sat up as he watch the guy as he slink to the nearest flower pot that he could nocked the guy over the head over with. Kao knocked the flower pot over the edge of the second story, this cat did not have anyway as his tail twitch watching the flower pot fall it could go to ways for the cat it could hit the ground or hit the guy as Daigo.
> 
> ...



*Daigo*

Daigo had just come back from the mission. He was rather tired but he was not looking forward to go back with Shirayuki as she probaly had a bunch of chores for him to do.  He was not looking forward to them. She was a real slave driver. He went by a building to think what he should do when something fell on him. He let out a yelp as he saw it was a pot. Great no he was covered in dirt. He looked up to see who did that growling a bit.


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 28, 2012)

*Adara Murray*

Adara woke up after being knocked out cold for several days, she looked around seeing a window open. She looked to her left as Kao her cat was still around her guarding her like a mouse that was a friendly. She groaned as she sat up, she noticed she was wearing one of Kumo's tradioal kimonos. She got up to close the window as she hold her stomache. She sat at the window seat to close the window and notice Daigo, she did not really know him at all. She only heard about him through gossip through out the village. She closed the window but did way at him from the second story window. Kao jumped onto her shoulder and nuzzled her cheek again and Adara petted him. To her it was goo to hear the animals on this small farm.

She noticed Dagio was covered in dirt and wonder how did that happen to him. Kao the cat meowed not having a clue at all. She hope he come to visit her as she did not have any friends it be nice to talk to someone else size the animals and corrine. She pressed her face aganst the glass of the window just staring at Daigo hoping if their eyes met or some other way to get his attention. Kao curled up his tail aroumd Adara as he already got his attention by his own crazy ways to escape boredom.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 28, 2012)

*The Kid
Samurai Event
How Did He Get Here?*

The platinum maned boy lay down on the sofa of his benefactor. His body felt as though it had been hit by a mach truck but that was what happened when you get hit by a monster with a few mega tons of striking force. He had to unveil it to them all there but at the same time he was not the only one with an otherworldly power. The others could do some bloody brilliant things. The way they manipulated their weapons, controlled the elements, and their superhuman abilities. Focusing on what the ninja could do he almost forgot about Awesome Kong and the beast that had been summoned to fight it. The entire experience played over and over again in his mind not allowing him to fall back asleep. Curiosity was starting to get to him, could he do what they did?

“That’s some ability you have there. I can see how it would be useful in a pinch. I’ve never seen anything quite like it.”

Shobu lived in what one would consider a flat so his bed was not all that far from the couch that The Kid resided. It was a quaint nicely put together apartment for someone who was so young and living on his own. The Kid sat up meeting Shobu’s waiting gaze.

“I’m more impressed by what you guys can do…”

“The technique you do is the meeting of two polar opposite shinobi fundamentals. For us shinobi it’s well…I don’t want to say it’s never been done but I personally have never seen such an ability. What did you call it?”

Shobu was referring to The Kid’s natural talent that he had unleashed during the camping trip. The Chuunin was musing out loud as he himself couldn’t sleep either. He was genuinely intrigued trying to figure out the trick behind the technique. He knew what it wasn’t and that made it all the more of an interesting puzzle.

“It’s called mis-”

“No from now on it’s called Kuro. Misdirection is too lame you need something with more pizzazz. When I put it in my report that’s what I called it atleast. Makes you seem more like you’re on our side.”

*KNOCK KNOCK*

Shobu instinctively looked at the clock as he tried to figure out who it was that could be coming to his flat at such an hour. It was someone who undoubtedly wanted something from his life. He answered the door to see a young man in his twenties, wearing a lab coat, with slicked back white hair, and an eye patch. Another boy with white hair accompanied him, the same boy The Kid had knocked over from earlier. Shobu’s brow furrowed in confusion as to why these two would come to his humble abode this late at night or rather this early in the morning.





“Are you going to invite us in or just stare in blankly at us?”

The one in the lab coat quipped causing Shobu to move to the side and motion for them both to walk in. He seemed completely frazzled by the presence of these two men, which hinted at their underlying importance. The Kid sat up looking at the curious scene playing out as the three began to move to a table in the quaint dining room area. The boy that was seemingly around his age turned back to face him.

“I’m actually here to see you so please come join us at the table.”

The Kid knew he was being asked but the politeness of the boy’s tone made him feel like it was the subtlest of orders. He did as he was told joining this round table of white haired specimens and Shobu. It was silent before the one in the lab coat began to speak—

“It would seem that there is an epidemic of brazen foolishness going around and we need to start delivering the vaccine. I’m not one to beat around the bush Shobu but I’ve been developing something and I need you to bring out the maximum potential. We were going to wait for you to get a bit more seasoning but certain factors have forced our hand…”

“What do you mean?”

Before the good doctor could continue the boy who had come to see The Kid interrupted him. He had been staring at The Kid the entire time and not said a word since Dr.Jeripunk started speaking.

“Do you believe in the people’s right to elect their sovereignty?”

“Of course-“

“I wasn’t asking you I was asking “The Kid”. Now do you believe in such a thing? That people have the right to decide who leads them and who can properly protect their inalienable rights?”

“I guess. I’m not really the type of bloke to care much about politics. I just go with the flow.  So with all due respect mate I guess you could say I’m all for democracy but I just don’t care about it.”

The answer was honest and to the point, so honest it left Shobu’s mouth agape. It was downright egotistical and well it fit the boy he had come to know for the past week or so.

“I must say that answer makes my life a lot easier. As you know there are some in Kirikagure that feel that you’re a spy. In order to put them more at ease I’ve agreed to send you to Fuzenkagure as part of a secret operation for Mikage.”

“Sir...are we really--“

The boy raised his hand to stop Shobu from continuing on. There was no question as to what was really going to happen this was happening and there was nothing to debate about it. The rationale was simple.

“I don’t trust that man’s motives for one second but he has come to the Kages of Black to sequester the services of our shinobi. As of this moment The Kid is a shinobi of Kirikagure. Now if I may return his honest.”

There was a pause as the boy Shobu called, “sir”, took a deep breath.

“I do not feel comfortable sending someone who has grown up in this village or experienced the realities of our struggle against the White. For whatever reason you washed up on the shores of Kirikagure. Our friends to the West can’t confirm that you are from where you say are. Only you’re actions can prove that you are not a spy. I am coming to you as the elected sovereign of this nation, the Mizukage, and asking you to prove that Shobu’s trust in you is warranted.”

Jeripunk cleared his throat indicating it was now his turn to speak to Shobu. But before he could The Kid stood up from the table.

“I’ll sort my things and get ready to go. But let me make something clear though mate. I could care less if you wankers think I’m a spy. I’m going because Shobu is a good chap and I owe it to him.”


*Fuzenkagure…*

A familiar strapping bloke with platinum blonde hair waited at the Fuzen gates. Being led here and told to wait by his convoy that departed as soon as he was dropped off. He was given two things, a flag and a new belt, both baring the symbol of Kirigakure so he can be identified as a shinobi of that land.

“Oi...that's my sordid tale of how I ended up at the gates of what they call the Land Hidden in Sin.”​


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2012)

*Teamwork Is The Best Work (When someone isn't late)*
_Liquid Time Arc
Eve Minami_​

It wasn't long before Eve face turned it regular color, and sported the same expression of boredom. When they made it to the gate, Eve saw what looked like their other teammate sporting the same outfit as them. So this was the idiot that was late? And Hoshi went through the trouble of writing a little message for this cunt and he probably didn't even see it, Eve already knew by the way she thought that him and her probably won't get along.

Not just because he was late and couldn't take an hour out of his day to be punctual, but for the simple fact he rubbed her the wrong way just by first looks.

And that was rare!

But sometimes her lovely uncle had his reasons to put him on his team, late or not, he carried something special that Eve was suppose to learn from or some lame shit like that. Mikage has yet to be wrong yet, with her hugging someone and all, but what does he have to offer to the game.

With her constant thinking and back tracking of thoughts made Eve realize she was wasting more time then he did!

Eve silently took the note of the fact that Hoshi might be the team leader for the simple fact, if she was, she would have been went alone and soloed everyone!

Eve slapped her cheeks as she went up to the boy, trying to gain what ever clear mind she had left. 

"Eve Minami!" she called out to the boy, "I'll take it that you are our new teammate?"

That was a kinder tone than usual...

Eve held out her hand,"So what your name?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Samurai Event

Fuzenkagure / Land of Iron

Team Black, Reporting!​*
As if one trip down memory lane wasn't enough. Here was another. Roshi couldn't laughed in shock and relief. He expected some random jackass, and here it was, the hero of the Kong incident. He was amazed at the summoned beast. It went beyond anything Roshi's young mind imagined. They all survived, though.. and Roshi was found himself wondering if he'd ever see their small group again.. and now, this.

"The Kid! You're already up..?!" Roshi cried in shock, honorifics out the window. How in the hell did he survive that blow? Two friends with him, Roshi almost forgot the sorrow tugging at his heart. Almost. It was still festering inside, like a demon screaming for release, but he wasn't that weak willed. Time and place, was the mantra Roshi kept chanting at the heated monstrosity within his soul.

Roshi let them get acquainted while handing The Kid everything he'd need. He brought his badge and bokken with them. They had a spare uniform, but The Kid already had one. "Did you get briefed on the mission..?" Roshi asked. More talkative with the crew he felt comfortable with now.

Roshi heard The Kid mentioned he was experienced at swordplay, and intended to pick his mind for the trip there... and a long trip it would be. The train ride there, Roshi spent laying his head on the window.. remembering his mother's headless body. A hand gripped tighter, and tighter, until finally it bled.. his soul burning for justice.

Roshi's dazed state ended when their neared their destination. He sat up, abruptly, and stood.. bokken at his back. He had a.. general ideal of how things worked now... and on the way to the academy, Roshi faced the sky.. thinking. Perhaps he needed to focus.. perhaps he needed to not space out... but he couldn't shake the inevitable fight his soul knew was coming. He would be ready.. but, that didn't mean he could totally forsake the here and now.

Though there was a massive gate and building, when they neared the actual training grounds it was more olden in design. A large and fancy wooden dojo stood.. and the sounds of outdoor training could be heard. Roshi glanced to the side, watching young men and women in Kendo uniforms strike hard, and fast.. repeating the same downward vertical slash that sliced beautifully through the wind, a crisp cutting sound heard. 

There was already an entrance exam going on when the doors to the olden dojo slid open. Eve, Roshi, and The Kid stood at the door to watch the first bout taking place. What Roshi didn't expect.. was to see yet _another_ young friend. Lin. Roshi's jaw dropped.. Lin was here..? His eyes glanced to the side, and yet another familiar face could be seen. His oldest and closest friend. "...Hiro?" Roshi mouthed in shock. Lin abandoning the ninja ways and taking up Kendo was understandable, but Hiro..? Why was he here..? 

Wait, were they on the same mission?! Was this a double mission? That, or perhaps the Kage of both sides were after similar things...? Roshi suddenly felt frantic.. what if they recognized him?! His cover would be blown! Lin he wasn't worried about, he was the type to wait until later and ask... but Hiro was another story entirely! His mouthy friend would definitely expose him! _Come on, Hiro.. for once do NOT say what you're thinking! Don't say my name. Don't say my name. Don't say my name!_ Roshi repeatedly chanted, his eyes squeezed shut as the three Genin of the Black were led out of the way for the remainder of the match.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 29, 2012)

Lin Yao - Snake Zodiac
Samurai Academy
Infiltration Mission - Entrance Exam

---

"Next...Lin Yao?" The examiner called out, rather confused by the foreign sounding name. "And...Keiko Fune."

Two boys stepped out from the group and approached the fighting ring, each clad in traditional, albeit a light version, samurai armour, with two bokken weapons. Slowly, they bowed to each other as a sign of respect and went to the opposite sides of the arena. 

"Good luck." Lin said with a slow nod. 

The other boy nodded in acknowledgement and took out his twin bokken swords. A straining sound was made, and then the two swords flared up with a light blue chakra hue. "Can you at least do this?" He asked.

"_Can I_?" Lin frowned and channeled his chakra through the boken. A light blue chakra flame manifested on the tips of his swords, not nearly as powerful or elegant looking as the other guy's. Lin sighed. Chakra control was never his strongest point. "This should be enough."

A few mutters in the crowd from the examiners were heard. "Decent chakra control, but seems to be pretty weak. Keiko should win this." A few mumbles of agreement passed through.

"You're underestimating me!" He shouted, and immediately charged towards him, raising his bokken in preparation for a dual slash. Lin, though no expert in chakra flow, was more than skilled enough at kenjutsu to be able to deflect the blow, and parried the slashes quickly, before sending a flurry of quick jabs and lunges his way, utilizing the chakra focused onto the tip. "I can't slash with chakra...only my lunges will be enhanced." 

The other boy looked at Lin, surprised that he was able to parry him so quickly and counter so effectively. He blocked the first few lunges, and quickly jumped back to avoid the next round. "You're pretty good." Keiko commented. 

"He...is," the examiner mumbled, "no master of chakra control, but he's a skilled swordsman. And knows how to make use of his chakra." He scribbled down a few notes on his wooden board.

"Thank you," Lin nodded, "you're not too bad yourself." Shifting his weight towards his left leg, Lin got into his 'peony stance' and held both bokken pointing towards the opposite direction. "Come."

Keiko grinned, and the chakra that gathered around his bokken flared up even brighter, turning into a small flame as he raced towards Lin. Time seemed to slow down for Lin as Keiko quickly closed the distance between the two and swung his two wooden swords downwards, a trail of blue flying behind him...

"*Peony Blossom Attack!*" Lin called, as he swung his swords too, a trail of bright red chakra flowing trailing behind his swords. The wooden blades clashed, and as per, a bright red light begun to envelope the two...

Grinding his teeth and roaring, Keiko pushed onwards, determined not to lose this exchange of strength. The light soon completely enveloped the two, and both fighters were sent flying back. 

The class, and the examiner, looked in surprise, shock and awe at the two. Just a moment ago, this was just a normal, albeit relatively high level, sword-fight. They weren't expecting giant flames of chakra, or bright red explosions.

"What the hell...?" The young samurai mumbled as he got up. 

"Looks like I got a bit carried away," Lin commented sheepishly, getting up as well, "sorry about that."

Keiko frowned as if Lin just said something incredibly stupid, and raised his bokken again. "What are you apologizing for? That was awesome!" He then charged once more, sending a flurry of slashes in Lin's way. "_Looks like he used all his chakra in that last move..._" Lin observed as he counter-flurried back. In his moment of negligence, however, a single lunge made it out through the storm of sword-strikes and struck Lin in the stomach. 

"Looks like Keiko has won this one..." the examiner noted.

The young shinobi winced in pain and coughed from the strike. Keiko immediately capitalized and sent an unrelenting force of slightly less refined, but much stronger, sword-strikes his way, forcing the Konoha shinobi onto the defensive. The other boy spun around, and struck Lin in a powerful spin slash attack, that he only just managed to block on time. "_*Now! While he's disorientated from the spin!*_" 

Lin tightened his grip around his bokken and lashed out: "*Iron Whirlwind Technique!*" His attacks came as a flurry, but...different. Stronger, faster and unlike a normal flurry, maintained a consistent level of strength throughout. Lin moved in on the samurai quickly, a steel like glow emitting from his wooden weapons as he slashed and slashed away at Keiko's gradually ineffectual blocks and parries. Cracks began to form on Lin's bokken, but he continued to attack. 

"What the..." the examiner narrowed his eyes. Did he just see a flash of metal on his wooden bokken? Or was he just seeing things? Either way, this 'Lin' guy was...much more skilled than he thought, if he was able to do a controlled flurry like that.

In a last desperation move, Keiko jumped to the side in an attempt to flank him and lunged for his side, chakra focused onto the tips of his bokken. Lin jumped out of the way at the last second, instinct taking over and landed behind Keiko, before bashing him in the back with the hilt of his bokken.

The samurai crumpled to the floor from the blow. Lin stood above him panting and breathing heavily, but emerged victorious. He bowed to Keiko, and then to the teacher, before making his way off the ring, into the crowd of awestruck students.
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Aug 29, 2012)

*Adara Murray LT
Samurai Academy
Infiltration Mission - Entrance Exam*

Adara made it on to the ring as she passed Lin she gave him a pissed off glared. She remembers some type of Kendo style as she was just messing around on the farm in Kumo. She bowed to the teacher than the person who she was facing for this entrance fight. She got into a fighting stance as she remembers that a bokken was just a part of the arm anyway.  To her it was just easy to just end this as fast and simple. Also to her it was not showing all of moves to keep secrets from everyone. A girl that was a little older than her came in to the arena. They bow to each other and the match begins.

At first Adara moved quickly on her feet and the girl match her speed. Adara was already bored by this as she changed the stance and tripped up the girl and hit her hard in the back. The girl felt the pain in her back, she did not fall to the ground she came back to parry with few strikes of her own. Adara blocked every one of theses strikes with her bonken. It was time to end this as she felt the good side taking over and did not see any weakness in her at all. Adara made a slash at the girl’s legs; Adara was not exactly aiming for her legs. As the girl blocked for her legs Adara went to the girls stomached. The girl lost her balance and fell on her butt.

"You are crazy, but fun to mess with." The girl looked as the bokken was at her throat.

"Thanks for the fight."

Adara bowed to the teacher and the other student as her hair fell out of her bun as her red braided hair swung behind her as she left the arena to join the rest of her team mates. Her good side was cheering inside of her head as that was awesome. Let's do it again. She bad was thinking we will always enjoy a fight together, let just watch the other matches to this exam.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 29, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Burning Drgon
Samurai Academy
Infiltration Mission - Entrance Exam

Time team Dragon Zodiac and lustful twosome to shine. His team mates were first to be called up for their entrance exams. This left Hiro to wait around until he was called up, together a couple of other kids that would be trying out today. The Zdoaic wasn't good with patiently waiting around so he kinda just zoned out and daydreamed about becoming Hokage and having lots of hot concubines doing...... Doing...... Doing concubiny stuff..... Hey got of my case already! I'm fourteen, you should be praising me for knowing that word. 

Movement in the corner of his eye caught his attention, he turned to face it and saw a group of other prospects enter the dojo. Why did he feel like he had seen a couple of them before? The look of shock on one their faces, and seeing his name being mouthed, Well it was either "Hiro" or "Hottie" and both obviously referred to him, made him realize. Roshi!

He pointed his finger in his direction and was about to call out for his old friend but this red headed she-beast standing next to Roshi caught his attention first. "Agh, butt chicklet!" It was that chicken girl, the one that wanted to do butstuff with him and tried to lure him into a dark alley with promises of candy and bacon! "I need an adult!" Hiro was no pussy but when his virginity was on the line, the one that you're supposed to take to your grave as long as you can dodge creepy uncles and street walking phantom thieves, he didn't mess around.

"Eh........ Hiro Igami?" The administrator wasn't sure what was going on, but he wasn't going to run behind on schedule no matter what. 

Utter silence, when this fake name was chosen Hiro's........ Intelligence was kept in mind and so they went with a name that was so close even he should have been able to remember it. Well Hiro was way to busy trying to shield his butt from Eve, not that he would've responded to Hiro Igami anyways but at least this way he had a good excuse. 

"Uh...... That's you right?" The kid behind him also had been behind him at the sign in counter. 

"Huh?" He removed one hand from it's defensive task and looked at his hand. It read Hiro Igami, and make sure to do something about that raging hardons before they would fuck up the mission with that love hate thing they had going on. 

"Oh yeah that's me." Showing how much of a one track mind he had, he strolled casually towards one of the test arenas seemingly with no concerns with impending sodomy. 

"Did that guy didn't even remember his name, isn't that odd?" One of the kids that had been standing behind Hiro commented. 

"Nah, I talked with this guy before we signed up...... I'm surprised he actually remembers how to breath." stupidity as an alibi. Fuck Yeah!

"Agh stranger danger!" That guy totally pinched his nipple! He was being outfitted with the gear for the the test and he was like..... Pretty sure...... Like 125% sure that guy fondled his nipple while putting that chest protection on. 

"Oi, hurry up..... Moron." He was pushed into the arena, the second year opponent was your typical douchebags. The smirk on his face indicated that he was confident he would be winning this fight.

"Eh, alright so how does this work." He waved the bokken around like it was a magic wand or something and he was replied by several strikes from his opponent. Kira Suiken. 

"This has to be the most pitiful prospect I've ever seen, really this is the brat that dares to face the great Kira Suiken, the sword god!" He was messing around with Hiro, smacking him in the face mostly. 

"Ah.....Hey quit it!" Hiro tried to fight back, but his wild swings weren't getting anywhere near his target.

"Kira, end this already!" One of the test administrators, who happened to be the mentor of Kira, wasn't happy with the spectacle his student was making of himself. 

"Alright, alright." He fed his chakra to the specially manefactured Bokken, these training weapons were designed in a way that they would naturally imitate the Land of Iron's famed Samurai Sabre Technique. The practice variant only produced blunt chakra coatings though, that served mostly to give the students a feel for the technique. 

"Wait!" Hiro eyed Kira's bokken. "I didn't know we could do that."

"Hehe, you're such a moron." Kira stepped towards Hiro, moving in for the finishing strike. "How about..." 

"Kiya!" Hiro lunged at Kira, the suddeness of the charge surprised him and put him off balance. "Burning Dragon Death Wooden Sword Thingy Blaze Release!" The Bokken bursting into flames finished it, Kira stumbled backwards to escape the flames and landed flat on his but out of the arena.

"Ring out! Igami Hiro victor!"

"By the Sage of the Six paths, this is a prodigy like I've never seen before." The test administrator almost peed himself. "Never have I seen a first year master the elemental variant already, and this kid isn't even actually a first year yet." 

Could it be? Did they just witness the rise of the greatest talent the Land of Iron's Samurai Academy ever produced? 

More likely, This was like the first time Hiro's chakra nature handicap actually worked out to his advantage.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 29, 2012)

_Seri Awaki_​










​
The unexpected turn of events left Seri wondering what Ajimu was really up to. She immediately decided to leave the two to themselves as she intended to "explore" Fuzen herself. As much as Seri wanted to dig deeper of her intentions, she had already understood that Ajimu had nothing planned as to harming Amata in any way, however her abrupt actions were odd. 

As of now, Seri was alone with boy of crimson hair she felt truly uncomfortable with. Feeling the loss of that constant weight being taken off her shoulder, Amata had taken the bag filled with Amakusa valuables. This bag was luckily retrieved by Seri herself. Noticing this, Seri jumped at the sight of his unneccessary moral act. She was about to retaliate by asking for the bag back, and how pointless it was to trouble him more, but the boy had walked off through house and towards the outside.

"A-amata-san! Wait! You don't-"

At the loss of breath, the flustered girl finally caught up to the well mannered boy. As he stepped onto the pavement outside the Minami Residence, he was curious of what was inside the clunky bag. The only thing on Seri's mind at this moment wasn't to put herself more in Amata's debt. Without answering, she reached for his arm to stop him from moving any further, by blindly wrapping her arm around his. 

The only problem with this scenario is that her "developing" chest, as Yulus described it, slightly rubbed against his arm by doing so. Her brown eyes met with his darkened crimson eyes. However, this possible meaningful moment had been cut off from her fully flustered face as she released her arm and hastily turned around to cover her shame. Her eyes started to tear up as she felt massively embarrassed for what had happened.

"I'm sorry! I-I just didn't want to burden you with such a heavy bag!" 

Her tears were wiped off her eyes as she mindfully stared at the ground while turning to face him once more. Trying to disregard for what just happened, she attempted to reason with him. 

"I just don't want to cause you any more trouble than it is. It was my fault that you got yelled at by your dad for having me... The most I can do is to let me carry my own things."

As humble as she was, the actual reason was to somehow compensate for what he did in the past for her, even if he doesn't remember.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Samurai Event

Samurai Academy 

The beginning of a change*​

Roshi was relieved when Hiro didn't call out his name. Good. No, GREAT. Now if only he could keep him .. well, quiet. His name was, however, called out. Not by an older friend however...

"Kurosaki Hoshi!" Roshi sighed, and walked to the front of the class. Already they were making noises and taunts. Well, he didn't look like the most imposing guy in the world, now did he? Roshi put their mockery out of his head. 

"Shiroi Kiba!" Called the instructor next. Kiba walked to the front of the class with a grin, fanged teeth showing. He had a massive bokken, it almost looked as if it was cheating to use it, but the judges said nothing.

They bowed to the Sensei and judges, and then to each other, before squaring off. Kiba lifted his massive bokken into a high stance, tilted above his head.. and inched forward.. scooting bit by bit across the floor. "I smell your fear, _Kurosaki Hoshi_." He said as if he knew the boy was lying about his identity.

Kiba swung and Roshi lunged backwards, stumbling afterwards. Laughing insanely, Kiba chased him, slashing like a mad man. Roshi bobbed and weaved, teeth clenching as wind roughly blew by him. It wasn't skilled instinct on Roshi's part, just desperation and experience from Lin turning him into a human pin cushion.

Kiba kicked Roshi's chest, and sent him stumbling, and used that as an advantage to strike the side of his head.

"No point! That's a warning!" The assistant instructor snapped, glaring at Kiba, a student barely a week in.

"Oh, sorry. I guess I got carried away," Kiba lied as his licked his bokken, a sinister look in his squinting eyes.

"I'll bet.." Roshi quietly said as his eyes slowly rose, blood pouring from his forehead. For once in his life, he looked pissed. 

He saw the others perform it earlier, and focused.. chakra control high enough to make his weapon power packed like the others. 

"Oh, you can do that much, can you?" The sensor said, and suddenly, his bokken lit up with power. His chakra control was phenomenal, especially by genin standards. The judges whispered to one another. This boy was clearly no beginner.

"You're dead, _Hoshi_." Kiba zigzagged, and slashed fiercely, bokken striking the floor and whatever else it was near.

"..." Roshi ignored his taunts, remaining focused. His opponent was faster than him.. and stronger than him.. he also seemed to have experience with swordsmanship. The odds were definitely against him, but..

Roshi dropped his bokken in the air.. the chakra enhancement of it going out for a moment as he ducked... the sound of a wildly slashing bokken sweeping over his head filled Roshi's ears, his hair flapping intensely from the fierce overhead breeze. Roshi's hand caught his falling sword and he spun in the opposite direction, snapping his blade inward.. it was so sharp and curt it would've struck his side _if_ .. Kiba hadn't blocked it.

"Aw, poor you." Kiba taunted him. He then twisted into the air, body spinning until he unleashed a drop kick that sent Roshi's back falling to the mats.

"Bwahahaha! Man you suck! Are you really a samurai?!" Kiba laughed, throwing his head back as the instructor gave him his second and final warning.

As he charged at Roshi.. he remembered the day his mother taught him his element.

_"Come on, kiddo! You're sucking!" She teased Roshi while lounged back, watching her son attempt to figure out his element using a leaf. "Ugh, I can't do it! You know my rotten luck!" Roshi complained, shoulders slumping in defeat. "What? More bullshit excuses? Suck it up, kid. The life of a shinobi ain't easy. Just keep focusing. Don't stop. You'll figure it out." He might not have been a great shinobi, but he had discipline in spades. Practice, he did.. All day... all night.. the next day, all morning.. all day.. all night... and as his mother got lunch, slept, rose, walked around villages, and did whatever.. she kept coming back to see her son training diligently.. until finally, half asleep... wind cut the leaf._

This wasn't a shuriken, but.. it was his only hope. Swinging.. slowly at first.. Kiba's sensing prepared him for a smooth dodge.. but the speed suddenly enhanced, faster than he anticipated, and struck Kiba's forehead so hard that the bokken snapped in two, the upper half flipping away as his face bled.

Kiba hit the mat in a shameful pose.. butt hunched upward. He was barely conscious, and.. in awe.. the instructor gestured to Roshi as the winner. The class sat in awe, wondering just what he did to improve so quickly. Most didn't know he utilized wind nature, but the judges suspected it.. the younger samurai in training just figured he was some type of prodigy as well. The new batch for this class appeared to be full of them. This couldn't be further from the truth, sadly. Timing, ninjutsu experience, and luck all contributed to Roshi's victory. Oh well, what they didn't know wouldn't hurt them.

After he regained consciousness Kiba was fuming. "YOU SON OF A BITCH!" Kiba screamed, lunging at Roshi only to be drawn back by older members of the class. "YOU'RE DEAD! YOU HEAR ME! DEAD!" He screamed while throwing his bokken down and storming out.

Roshi watched him go.. his expression calm... for some reason he knew this wouldn't be the last he heard of Shiroi Kiba.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 2, 2012)

Lin Yao - Snake Zodiac
Land of Iron [*Samurai Academy*]
Infiltration Mission - Old Friend

---

Lin watched Roshi's fight very carefully, observing him with a wry grin. He was impressed by his friend's victory; there was no chance of him winning in a pure swordfight, but...his little trick managed to give him the win in this case. Amongst the others, he clapped at the end of Roshi's performance. But something was eating away at Lin's curiosity inside...

"_Why is Roshi here? I wasn't told he was on the mission..._" He narrowed his eyes. "_And why didn't he say hello? Or even make eye contact with me...? No, he did make eye contact, but..._" The young ninja had no clue what was going on. He had seen apprehension and something resembling fear in his friend's eye as he glanced at him and Hiro. Maybe it would be best if he talked to him later?

He shrugged. Right now it was probably best to watch the rest of the fights and gauge his potential rivals and peers, _then_ sort the Roshi thing out. Thinking back, he'd need some new bokken later on. That battle really did a number on them...


----------



## Chronos (Sep 3, 2012)

Kaito Ivery, Inori Kazuyai, Kokonoe and Mao Motonashi
Plan in Motion...

~*~

I'll Fucking Kill You MAO!!!!

---

There's No Fucking Way You Will.

~*~

What's the Best way to Piss of Someone who Lost it All? 

Taking What Remains!!

As the youth's head was upon the earth, Mao's mean had already left, and Mao hand was on top of the child, keeping him sustained into the earth. Restricting his movement, soon he pulled a butterfly knife out of his pocket, twirling it upon his fingers and slicing the vest of his body with some quick yet nimble movements of his hands. Releasing the grip he had on the Ivery's head, he stood and turned towards Kokonoe. Hands placed neatly upon his cloak he looked down at the knight, a towering beast was before Kaito, he could feel his head burn, he felt his body go numb for a second, his hands hurt, his wounds were grievous, but he rose his gaze and placed his glare upon the demon that called himself Mao.

"Now, how about we have a little fun? I'll have you fight me."

Kaito, feet forced themselves to stand. Slowly working through the pain but he posed himself, prepping for any incoming strikes. The very sight of a whimpering child trying to prove something... he found it hilarious. 

"Well, he seems confident enough. Or maybe he's just an idiot." 

"Oh don't worry, he's definitely an idiot, but how about we break any once of weakness from his mind. I want him to be relentless." 

He flicked his fingers and the ground started to shake, the sound of reverberating metal started to emanate from this dark room as a door opened beneath the duo's feet, on the middle rose a female with hair of plum and eyes as crimson as blood. No... they didn't. Inori had been tied and he self seemed to be  torn and he flesh... It was bruised. He eyes met Kaito's, and the knight felt his being start to burn. His heart started to crumble and his anger started to boil, soon he couldn't help his body, it started to tremble... 

"Inori.... What did they do to you...?" 

Kokonoe gripped her mouth and pulled a knife of her own, placing it on he neck and quickly swinging, he throat had been sliced right in front of his eyes. That crimson liquid started to pour from her neck, gushing like a fountain, his being started to tremble further, memories of his family started to evoke, a enormous amount of anger started to build into his very flesh, memories of a time where they shared everything together... where he made a promise... where he hold her hand, when they shared...    

You...

You killed her...

You fucking killed her Mao. 

The ground started to shake and his chakara started to boil, seemingly, it radiated visibly around his being like wild fire. Like flames, it started to envelop his body within a radiant white flaming like aura of chakara. The seal within his flesh started to glow, and his was placed upon his forehead, visible to the two before him. He could feel some odd strength feel him. He felt power, he felt something out of the ordinary...

He sensed Ryoji.

"MMMAAAAAAOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!"

"Bang."

​


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2012)

*Ajimu Kaki*​  *~A False Reality~*

Ajimu's eyes rolled open, from what seemed like a eternity. She took a good look at her surroundings and instantly noticed something was off; there had now been walls surrounding her, and she was pretty sure she was somewhere outside before she passed out. But she couldn't remember what she was doing, it was so irritating! 

However tking a closer look, suddenly being inside wasn't truthfully the strangest thing. There had been absolutely no doors nor windows, just a plain room with walls on each side. The walls were painted with a dark red paint, with lights hanging from the corners of the room, illumining the dark empty space with the little light it provided. The only object in the room had been what seemed like a metal long table, sitting in the middle, but besides that the place was completely empty. If all of this wasn't creepy enough, from the near distance came a large crashing sound, with chain rattlings followings.   

"Who's there?!"

Ajimu quaked in fear. All alone, possibly kidnapped, with no escape; how was she supposed to defend herself. That's right, her swords! She reached behind herself to grab them, only to notice that they weren't there. Without her swords she wouldn't have many destructive techniques; hell her only other killing ability would be the Silent Killing technique, but without any weapons the ability is essentially useless!

Now at this moment she realized how weak she was without her weapons; she was cowering in fear from strange noises she heard in the distance; thinking that she could possibly get harmed or killed simply because she can't defend herself with piercing or destructive techniques. Even though she wasn't amazingly great with taijutsu she at least still had that, she wasn't completely defenseless. Yes, that was correct, she still had some hope for herself!

That all disappeared when the wall in front of her flung open, with a man stepping in from the darkness. He was unidentifiable, wearing a large black robe, covering his entire body. The only notifiable feature had been his menacing red eyes, glowing and seemingly piercing her very soul. Without a seconds thought Ajimu backed up as far as she could, until she hit the back wall. The man on the other-hand simply stood still, most likely enjoying how easily he has gotten her to fear him. 

Before her entire mind had been lost to madness she remembered a figure like this man before; he had been the one responsible for the death of her parents and the shinobi of the Seven Swordsman of the Mist; he had caused all this turmoil to her life, and for some reason he's now targeting her specifically. Why?    

Why? That's all she could ask herself as he inched closer and closer with every step. Unable to back up any farther, all she could do was grip the wall behind herself, forcing her eyes shut, denying this strange reality she has found herself in. The sound of chains rattling could be heard, dragging across the ground, as if death had been following this mans footsteps. Cowering in fear all she could scream was:

"STOP!"
 
​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 4, 2012)

Hiro Yagami Burning Dragon

Samurai event

Land of Iron

Obviously this required some thinking through and some subtlety, here in all places was Roshi. Puzzling enough on it's own, but considering the mission and the need to preserve their covers this thing got a lot more complicated. 

"Oi, what are you doing here!?" All of this was lost on Hiro, who just yelled out to Roshi and walked over to him. "Watch out for that chicklet, she stole my innocence a while back." He hadn't forgotten about Eve and all those sick, twisted things she did to his frail form. He knew Roshi was rather feminine, but even that kid couldn't be into stuff like that. So he felt a need to watch out for him. "You can have one of these guys, they are into stuff like that, I can just tell." He pointed back at his 'teammates' 

Hopefully that cover identity of being an nonsenical moron would hold up and he wouldn't draw any serious attention to himself.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 4, 2012)

*Adara Murray LT
Samurai Event
*

Adara was just sitting alone, as she heard Hiro's conversation with another guy. Keeping her quiet; for nobody to have any interest in her at all. Her good side was thinking what we into was and what did he mean, bad side. I think his mean sex and drugs. Her team mates maybe a baka, how could he tell when he did not know anything about her set for she had a grudge against Lin. She open her eyes as she noticed Hiro was pointing at her, to her it was rude to just stare and point at someone. Adara bad side was thinking did he want something from her or what. If anyone of her teammates needed they could just simply call her by name, then making pointless jokes behind her back.

She kept focus on meditating, for some odd reason she was at ease. The good side of Adara was thinking that you still have that raccoon still in your sack. Adara open her sack, pulling the raccoon out and putting it on her head. The raccoon curled up and look like a hat for now that Adara killed a few days ago. She was thinking that anyone who enjoys hunting may have some animal skins or where them from to time. Adara sighed as she guessed she was stuck with a raccoon for now intil she could set it free back into the wild.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 4, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Samurai Event

Land of Iron

Fuck! Busted...*​
No. Hiro. NO. BAD HIRO. STOP. ARGH! 'Oi, what are you doing here!?' There'd be no escaping someone questioning him at this point. When he heard about Eve taking his innocence Roshi arched an eyebrow out of sheer curiosity, but didn't push it. At this point, the ties of his past would be looked into.. unless Eve or The Kid didn't pay attention to it.. but that, of course, was unlikely.

Roshi's shoulders sunk. Could even Awesome Roshi? break him out of this perilous situation? He gave Hiro a half smile, and did the only thing that made any sense to him at this point. He lied. "Uh, me? I'm a new student here. I'm sure you heard it already, but, I'm Kurosaki Hoshi. Pleased to meet you." Roshi offered, before bowing politely.

He rose, and smiled. He couldn't let his relief at seeing his old friends show, and he hoped this lie would help pull him through long enough to explain things to Hiro later. He waited until the commotion of the next combatant being called rose before whispering low enough for just him to hear, "I'll explain it to you later."


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2012)

*Tetsuya Kazama
~Back In Business~
*
Tetsuya and the man with Horn Rimmed Glasses(HRG) turned to look at Zenki who burst into hysterics over what could be being asked of young Tetsuya. He was up in arms about her chastity being tainted or maybe it was his chastity? It was almost impossible to tell if she was angry or embarrassed but the very notion of what Zenki was implying flushed Tetsuya’s face with crimson. She was a Mugenshi warrior not some damsel who was about to be exploited sexually by some creepy guy wearing glasses. Her good hand was balled up into a fist as she was ready to sock Zenki in the face but she stopped herself. He was just an idiot who had no concept of the word decency. Well he did imply that she would be hard for, “even him to get,” but the rest of it was some utter horse bukkake about being the best of the best. But wait…what if this guy was really here to get those kinds of things from her. She wasn’t the hottest in the world, no the world was not enough, she was the hotter than the corona of the sun. So of course men had impure thoughts about her tight lithe form. Like any woman with self-respect she just pretended like she didn’t know what the men around her thought she just shimmied her ass a bit more provocatively. But now with the wielder of this utterly repugnant aura in front of her and the current condition of her body Tetsuya was frazzled.

“Assuming I want to do perverted things to Win-chan makes you a pervert now doesn’t it spy-kun? No what I want from her is probably a much worse proposition for her.”

“Out with it already. I’m losing my patience.”

“Very well then it’s actually quite simple. I’m going to have you healed up. Then you are going to be part of a special team. You’re little stunt got you noticed. To be able to go toe to toe with a monster well bravo, Win-chan."

A mission? Why would he approach her in such a way if she were to be apart of a special mission?

"You'll be teaming up with Retsu Wakahisa. I'll have to ask my superiors what to do about your friend here."

*SHIFT*

Tetsuya stood in front of the hobble that the beast was gestated in. Her discontent visible by way of the scowl affixed to her countenance.  She spent a bit more than twenty-four hours dreading this. She had been nursed back to full health but it bothered her a bit not knowing what happened to Zenki. Taking a deep breath she knocked on the front door and was greeted by one of Rita's underling who promptly  escorted her to her new team. A blue haired boy with a cat in his arms and the Asian Wilt Chamberlain. A smug smile on her face Tetsuya proudly proclaimed.

*"The Best In The World has arrived!"*










​


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2012)

*The Kid
Back In Black!!!KURO!!!*

The art of the long con is sophisticated, delicate, and  precise. It requires subtle aggression in order to coax the desired result out of the mark. The Mizukage had no way of knowing it but he sent the right person for this con or "mission". The con was to pretend to be a fledging samurai so as to ingratiate themselves in the academy. It wasn't everyday small time stuff but with all due respect to the other genin confidence was The Kid's specialty. Truth be told Roshi  was every bit as impressive as he had been in there previous mission. The other person with red hair well she was the embodiment of feminism whilst being the antithesis of femininity. Watching as Roshi used his skills, all of his skills, to dispatch of the fanged swordsman it resonated with The Kid. He wasn't the only one impressed as the peanut gallery mumbled words like ,"genius" and "prodigy" By the end of Roshi's exchange he had his opponent face down ass up... After some threats were hurled it was time for the next applicants to step forth...

"Tanaka Ichiro!"

You know that moment when no one wants to raise their hand in class and the teacher picks "randomly". At the pit of your stomach you know it's going to be you and you're prepared but it doesn't make it any less shitty when it happens? 

"Suzuki Daisuke!"

One of the idiosyncrasies of the con was adapting to a new identity. Normal people have a psuedo-Pavlovian tendency of coming to attention when their name is called out. The alias that The Kid was given was called out and as if Daisuke Suzuki was the name he was given at birth he made way to the ring. 

"Suzuki Daisuke!!!"

"Sir I'm right here..."

The Kid was very soft spoken as he addressed the instructor who had not even noticed he had been in the ring. His opponent was perplexed as well having not seen him there either. 

"Alright...bow and wait for my signal."

Both did as they were instructed. A bow to the instructor, the judges, then each other before getting into starting position. Ichiro planted his feet shoulder width and established a strong core by bending his knees whilst keeping his bokken in front of himself at waist level. It may have been a fight with wooden swords but the aura emanating from Ichiro was full of killing intent. Passing the entrance exam and making it into the academy meant the world to him.


*Spoiler*: __ 







"Ichiro Tanaka... strong samurai bloodlines and fast. Very very fast. Strong aura for a neophyte. I don't know anything about the other boy."

"Look at that stance..."

The Kid's stance was more unorthodox as he dropped into a slight crouch and turned his body perpendicularly to Ichiro and held the bokken in his right with his free hand positioned under. It was akin to an alligator's jaw. 

"His aura is practically non-existent in comparison to Ichiro. This should be a quick one."

BEGIN












Ichiro wasted no time immediately rocketing towards The Kid at 200 miles per hour. His booken cocked back as he prepared to swing through The Kid. However he played into the white haired punk's hand as The Kid pressed his sword down on Ichiro's to pin it down. Using him as a pivot The Kid spun and attempted to drive his heel into the small of Ichiro's back, key word being attempt as the dark haired samurai ducked under the blow. Ichiro's aura intensified as he let out a mighty cry and ripped his bokken upward not only dislodging The Kid's hold but knocking him off balance. Ichiro dashed forward and swung with authority.

*WHACK
*
He connected with The Kid's rib cage causing him to cry out. His breath was trapped in his gullet as he was completely unable to breath. Ichiro held his bokken above his head and swung down at his stunned opponent.

*KURO*

*SWISH*

Nothing but air. Ichiro looked around bewilderment stricken across his face as The Kid was nowhere in sight. He turned around to see that the platinum blonde punk was behind him hunched over. What had just happened?

*KURO*

*THUD*

Ichiro was on his back as The Kid prepared to swing his bokken down but Ichiro rolled out of harms way.   The Kid slammed his bokken down once more but the crack of wood against stone was all that could be heard, he missed again. However Ichiro had now run out of running room as The Kid raised his bokken once again and hammered it down.

*THWACK*

Ichiro intercepted The Kid's bokken with his own. Ichiro was not only faster but he was stronger as well able to stalemate a top to bottom strike from the bottom. It was this feat that left many in the crowd scratching their heads. Ichiro was faster, stronger, and more skilled but he was still losing? 

"What the hell is with this guy?"

Getting a second wind Ichiro let out a mighty yell as he finally managed to push The Kid back and off balance. Sensing the bounty of opportunity Ichiro shot upward and accelerated at The Kid easily breaking into his guard. Ichiro's sword raised above his head ready to split this platinum haired nuisances skull in two.

"IT'S OVER"

*KURO*

Ichiro hit the air once again as The Kid stood nonchalantly behind him in his shadow. He stood back to back with Ichiro letting it sink in for the samurai boy. 

"I use to be a weak impish bugger. A melancholic shadow with a weak existence. I'm not the kind of fella to take the piss for being overlooked. I eventually found my way out of the shadows. Let me show you the way to dawn."

*KURO
*
Ichiro spun around with cyclonic force as he aimed to finish The Kid off but he hit nothing but air. The the twack of wood hitting skull reverberated through the testing area as Ichiro keeled over. A blow to the temple sent him down to one knee.

"This...this...makes no sense. You're weaker than me. You're slower than me. What kind of trick are you using? It doesn't matter... I know how to beat it now"

Ichiro's eyes were ablaze with indefatigable determination as he staggered to his feet. His mien had changed it was much more focused much more cerebral. A fierce aura began to push down on The Kid and in response he readied himself. Sweat rained down from every single one of the platinum punk's pores as his breathing started to labor. His body was starting to pay the tax for continued use of his talent. It was just like Shobu said though, you come to understand someone through their fists. Right now Ichiro's bokken was yelling at The Kid letting him know this wasn't over by a long shot. 

*SONI--*

*"ENOUGH!!!"*

The examiner leapt in front of Ichiro putting up a hand to signal a stop. The atmosphere had grown extremely tense amongst the judges leaving the spectators confused. Not many of them could figure out what happened or what was about to happen. Those who knew who Ichiro, no those who knew who his father was, knew what was about to happen.

"You both pass and are accepted into this academy. Bow to each other and return to the sidelines so the next students may begin."

Ichiro and The Kid bowed to each other but the dark haired boy had the glint of hatred in his eye. This matter was unsettled as far as he was concerned. The Kid turned around and took a place next to the only familiar face in the whole academy, Roshi. He went to make a snarky remark but after using" it" so many times he hadn't the strength.  This was his talent, this was Kuro.​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 8, 2012)

*Roshi Hashimoto

Liquid Time - Samurai Event

Land of Iron

The Kid, to stand amongst the best​*
As students sat, murmuring to each other.. they were again in an uproar about this particular new blood. The fights weren't just good, they were amazing. It wasn't nearly what one would expect of a bunch of newbies, the quality was nothing short of fantastic. When The Kid returned, hushed whispers about there being yet another genius in the pack spread. This time, like with Lin and Hiro, Roshi felt it was well placed. 

Roshi counted himself lucky to know some of the most talented shinobi in the world, though he would have to call The Kid something more.. unique. As Roshi sat, his arms crossed snug behind his head, it was apparent that he wasn't worried a bit about his friend passing. His opponent was definitely the most lethal out of the pack.. there was something about him that made Roshi cautious, and the red eyed genin hoped he wouldn't become an issue during their mission.

From what he could gather through light eavesdropping, the young samurai in training couldn't believe that these outsiders were all beginners.. but had decided that some of the best in the world were simply sent in. Roshi felt weary at the thought of having to maintain this guise.. but, then, there was the mission to consider.

By day they had to be students.. by night, they had to be ninja. "Impressive as usual," Roshi offered The Kid, eyes shut in mirth. The gawking and gaping students were still eyeballing his friend long after the conclusion of the match. It seemed a lot of people were wanting to try them out.. convinced that their victories were a fluke.. or, in The Kid's case.. simply desiring to be the one to 'figure him out'.

Roshi was already attempting to sort out how to go about the mission when Eve's turn arrived. He was worried about her, to be honest, but he didn't want to speak it. His concern wasn't so much of her winning, for like The Kid, she was one of those amazing shinobi he had been lucky enough to run across and befriend. It was of her possibly harming her opponent, and getting turned down. "Careful, Eve-San. Try to hold back," Roshi gently advised, borderline whispering.

He tried to say it quietly, but one ear overheard.. and then whispered it to another.. and him to another. Soon it escalated into samurai treating this as if it were the fight of century. Hold back..? Why, that was an insult to a proud samurai! A bead of sweat trickled down the side of the young genini's head, and Roshi sighed, as if to say, _oops._


----------

